# Meier Audio Quickstep (also Stepdance and 2Stepdance) Discussion and Impressions Thread



## cooperpwc

*Quickstep:*
   
August 21, 2012:  The Meier Audio Quickstep is officially shipping. 
   
The discussion begins on page 130. Some great unboxing pics of the Quickstep in chowyeung's thread.
   
  -------------------------------
*2Stepdance:*
   
  July 9, 2011:  2Stepdance is shipping. 
   
  Pictures and impressions of the 2Stepdance begin on page 104.
   
  -------------------------------
*Stepdance:*
   
  August 17, 2010_ (Start of original thread)_:  It is time to get the discussion started.
   
  Skylab's great review can be found here. The Stepdance looks to be a serious contendor for the new king of the portable hill with a reasonable price ($350), top-end sonics, small-size, and no HP recabling required. Features include a stepped discrete volume control, user replaceable batteries and Meier's active balanced ground.
   
  What Rob does not do is test amps with IEMs so it will be good to get feedback on the Stepdance-IEM combination. I am on the waiting list and will provide feedback with the ES5s down the road.


----------



## travisg

I'm really curious about this amp. I may have to give it a try


----------



## Townyj

Good to finally see Jan get some interest back into his amps imo. I will def be looking into this as my future upgrade. Cant beat the price shipped to your door.


----------



## cooperpwc

Townyji, The Stepdance really seems to be a natural upgrade for happy Headsix owners. That is the camp that I fall into.


----------



## Townyj

Exactly what i was thinking  Love my Headsix!
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Townyji, The Stepdance really seems to be a natural upgrade for happy Headsix owners. That is the camp that I fall into.


----------



## ztsen

skylab's review all aspects A+....really put on hold any portable upgrade until an audition of this baby.


----------



## Anaxilus

.


----------



## Jalo

I really wished that Skylab would compare and contrast the amps in the top tier since he has listened to all of them. That will give a flavor of how each amp come across.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I really wished that Skylab would compare and contrast the amps in the top tier since he has listened to all of them. That will give a flavor of how each amp come across.


 

 He may not have all those amps now. Even the Stepdance unit that he reviewed is a loaner. Comparing amps is a very time consuming activity.


----------



## vkvedam

Hey cooperpwc
   
  When you say recabling, does it refer to balanced recabling? Although I am not a great believer of recabling headphones [Normal not balanced] I got just curious about your statement.
   
  Cheers..


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I really wished that Skylab would compare and contrast the amps in the top tier since he has listened to all of them. That will give a flavor of how each amp come across.


 

 I did offer a little comparison between the Stepdance and the RSA P51 Mustang and the Qables iQube (both of which I currently have).  The iQube sounds slightly dry compared to the Stepdance.  Aside from that, the amps are highly competitive - with the iQube being quite a bit larger, but offering (in the V2) a USB DAC option, which the Stepdance does not.
   
  The P51 Mustang is slightly lusher, and a wee bit forward in the mids.  Again, otherwise competitive.  It has the advantage of being much smaller.
   
  All three of these amps are outstanding.  I would chose them based on the partnering headphones. The P51 works best with the slightly bright t50p.  The Stepdance was best with the Senn PXC350 and the W1000X.
   
   
*@ Cooperpwc *- since the Stepdance isn't quite available, maybe this should be the "Stepdance Discussion Thread" rather than the "Stepdance Appreciation Thread"?  Just a suggestion.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> When you say recabling, does it refer to balanced recabling? Although I am not a great believer of recabling headphones [Normal not balanced] I got just curious about your statement.


 
  I think the OP is referring to balanced cabling, which is a must for balanced audio (or at least a re-termination on the plug). For active balanced ground, you can do away from all that.

 @Skylab, any chance you can tell us what opamp(s) is being used?


----------



## Skylab

clieos said:


> @Skylab, any chance you can tell us what opamp(s) is being used?





 That would be up to Jan, but he generally does not have any issue divulging such information.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


skylab said:


> That would be up to Jan, but he generally does not have any issue divulging such information.


 

 No problem. I am just curious. I'll ask Dr. Meier if I have the chance. I have been a very happy 3MOVE owner for well over 1 year now so Stepdance is my next logical upgrade (and great reviews so far don't hurt). Haven't been this excited about a portable amp for sometime!


----------



## cooperpwc

@Skylab: A fine idea. I have changed the title to Meier Audio Stepdance Discussion Thread. It will be released very soon and the name may evolve...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @vkvedam: The Stepdance looks to be hitting in the top tier for portable amps but without the expense of recabling to balanced termination to achieve full performance. Meier's Active Balanced Ground uses a standard TRRS headphone jack (3.5mm on the Stepdance).


----------



## ztsen

why a need to change, sooner or later will be appreciation. I pretty sure many will get ready to pull trigger...IMHO    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> @Skylab: A fine idea. I have changed the title to Meier Audio Stepdance Discussion Thread. It will be released very soon and the name may evolve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc

ztsen, I already pulled the proverbial trigger. Four months ago, I sent Jan an email creating a Stepdance waiting list and putting myself at the top of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Two days ago, I sent him yet another reminder (great guy; he responds to every one of my badgering emails.) This time he replied with payment instructions and I PayPal'd the funds.
   
  The Stepdance still isn't officially available and mine still hasn't shipped but I anticipate that all of this will be very soon.  Given that my ES5s will be back from refitting as early as Monday, this is all converging nicely into a seriously upgraded portable rig. Fun times.


----------



## ztsen

Then your serial number will be within 10??

 I would prefer an audition before purchase to confirm I like the signature of the sound. Is the $350 price is final or promotion price?
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> ztsen, I already pulled the proverbial trigger. Four months ago, I sent Jan an email creating a Stepdance waiting list and putting myself at the top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc

I actually sent 270 Euros (= $350). That's the price. No promo that I am aware of.
   
  I pride myself on making good early-adopter purchases and I am confident that I pegged it again.


----------



## Townyj

Just remember that $350 with shipping is a very very good price. Also $350 looks to be the set price unless large currency changes occur.


----------



## cooperpwc

It seems from the Meier Audio site that the Stepdance is now officially available.
   
  Not sure if mine has shipped yet...


----------



## Townyj

Huh..?? Look again... says coming soon still...
   
  *EDIT* Refreshed and yeah looks like it is available!

  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> It seems from the Meier Audio site that the Stepdance is now officially available.
> 
> Not sure if mine has shipped yet...


----------



## cooperpwc

Twonyj, are you sure? Click "refresh" in your browser while viewing the amp page. On both my computer and my iPhone, those words are gone today.


----------



## Townyj

Yeah looks like it is!! Sheesh! When you get yours give impressions against your headsix!  Please!
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Twonyj, are you sure? Click "refresh" in your browser while viewing the amp page. On both my computer and my iPhone, those words are gone today.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


townyj said:


> Yeah looks like it is!! Sheesh! When you get yours give impressions against your headsix!  Please!


 

 I will. Jan just notified me that my Stepdance ships today.


----------



## travisg

Ordered my Stepdance today. Going to pair this with my HM-801 and also try it with my Iphone 4. Decided to try this amp instead of waiting on the Triad Audio L3.


----------



## average_joe

I received this email at 5:51 AM this morning:
   
  Dear Joe,

 Your amp will be shipped within the next few hours. Delivery by regular postal services to the USA normally takes around 10 days. Please send me a note as soon as the parcel has arrived.

 Cheers

 Jan
   
  Really looking forward to this amp!  Maybe some day my Pico Slim will arrive so I can compare the two.  I do appreciate Jan's communication!


----------



## travisg

Got the same email great service


----------



## bigwoof

Jan has great service.
   
  I got a note yesterday saying that mine had shipped. should get it within 7 days.


----------



## jr41

Looking forward to hearing more impressions of this amp, especially with IEMs. I'm considering upgrading to the UM3X and getting a portable amp to go along with them. Given Skylab's very positive initial impressions, his comments about its neutrality, and the digital volume control, I suspect this amp will go very well with the UM3X.


----------



## x3dnd3x

Anyone requested the Stepdance to be shipped by DHL instead of the normal standard shipping ? I received an email from Jan with the given parcel serial number but i can't seem to track it tho .


----------



## Woody469

Skylab definitely knows his stuff. The Stepdance arrived today and even straight out of the box I'd have to say it's one of the best if not THE BEST amplifier (portable) I own.
   
  Definitely a home run for genius Dr Jan Meier.


----------



## Anaxilus




----------



## cooperpwc

Nice, Woody. I am still waiting here is China.
   
  Looking at the technical details and instruction manual now posted on Jan's Stepdance page, I like that the selection of the gain and current modes is switch-based from inside the battery compartment. No jumpers. (I like the gain switch being inside the battery compartment. Recessed switches are also okay. I don't understand some of the designs out there that where you can accidentally crank the volume through your IEMs by knocking an exposed switch.)
   
  It is revealed: the Stepdance uses five (!) single OP1611 opamps. The technical details and photos all look great. Patience is a virtue, I tell myself...


----------



## average_joe

I am glad you have it Woody and am looking forward to comparing notes.  Mine will hopefully be here tomorrow or Saturday, but if I have to wait until Monday, I am used to waiting!  This amp does have me much more excited than the other amp I am waiting for!


----------



## bigwoof

mine just arrived today, but I'm saving the opening until tomorrow.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I am glad you have it Woody and am looking forward to comparing notes.  Mine will hopefully be here tomorrow or Saturday, but if I have to wait until Monday, I am used to waiting!  This amp does have me much more excited than the other amp I am waiting for!


 

 You know of course what the expectations of you are.  I know I don't have to say it.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> This amp does have me much more excited than the other amp I am waiting for!


 


 Gee, I wonder what amp that could be............lol    This Stepdance sets the bar really high, higher than I expected. It's a real performer.
   
   One thing though, get your 9 volt rechargeables ready because the Stepdance will drain em fairly quickly. Luckily there are some really good batteries out there. I'd still appreciate hearing from experienced users to hopefully determine which brand is the undisputed best.


----------



## average_joe

What amp has kept people waiting the 2nd most?  Yes, Dr. Xin wins on not delivering amps, but geez, I did not expect this!
   
  Thankfully other amp makers such as Jan are very good at customer service AND amp building!
   
  But the real reason for my post was to ask about rechargeable 9V batteries.   It seems there are 2 types, 9.6V up to 260 mAh and 8.4V up to 500 mAh.  Which is better for this amp and run time?  Here are some I have looked at: 
  [size=medium]*IPOWER 9.6 VOLT 230MAH BATTERY - higher voltage, but the amp can run with a supply voltage of 15V, so should be OK, especially at the low current setting.*[/size]
 Card Tenergy 9V 250mAh NiMH high capacity rechargeable Battery - good price/performance? 9.6V 260mAh Titanium NiMH Battery 
Rayovac Hybrid - no maH rating
[size=medium]IPOWER 9V RECHARGEABLE LITHIUM POLYMER​[/size]- 500 mAh but runs at 8.4V max (down to 6.5V) - thinking about this and running the amp in high current mode​   
  Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.  I guess I should shoot Jan an email asking...


----------



## bigwoof

okay. just opened up the packaging.
   
  burning in the amp now, but it does sound different than the Corda Move (1st gen) that it is replacing.  in general, everything seems tighter but the old move's soundstage is better at the moment (probably because that is fully burnt in with the crossfeed on). Overall, I like the amp.
   
  The new battery compartment does take a bit of getting used to. did not expect to have to use so much force to get it to close with a battery inside.
   
  oh, and one "bonus" is that the stepdance is about 6cm shorter than the old move. did not expect that.


----------



## Woody469

I've had to "strip" a few batteries of their outside casing. (actually while I was trying to carefully insert the battery the "skin" came off) What's left is a black cube with + and - on the top. Three of my 6 Tenergys couldn't pass muster and wouldn't even turn the amp's power light to blue.
  They were unceremoniously thrown in the circular file.
   
  I think I am going to try the 9.6V type, as they are supposed to outperform the rest. Thank you average_joe for your research to date and links.
   
  Battery consumption aside, this is an amazing amp


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


bigwoof said:


> oh, and one "bonus" is that the stepdance is about 6cm shorter than the old move. did not expect that.


 

 bigwoof, do you mean 6 mm ?


----------



## nlhk

With ES5 (a very sensitive iem) and the amp set at low gain, I only start hearing some hiss noise if I turn the volume past 2:00. However I probably only listen to volume level without passing 11:00 when using ES5.
   
  For battery compartment, the main thing that I need to get used to is that the battery door does not attach to the amp after opening. This may be inconvenient if you want to change the battery while on the move.
  Another point to note is that when switching off the amp, you may heard a modestly lound noise if you are using a sensitive earphone.
   
  Other than the above two, StepDance is the best portable amp among others that I owned.


----------



## Anaxilus

Hope to hear a bit more detail once these are burned in other than 'best' or 'amazing' in the future.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Hope to hear a bit more detail once these are burned in other than 'best' or 'amazing' in the future.


 


 I think Skylab articulated best the sonic characteristics and abilities of this amp.. It would be difficult to expound further on his assessment without being redundant.
   
  As far as pairing with other equipment, one combination (of many), is especially enjoyable. That would be the usb out from my Dell XPS laptop into the Pico standalone DAC into the Stepdance out to the Grado GR8. This combination gives the GR8's better bass weight, extension and control as well as helping with it's retrieval of detail and especially instument seperation. Talk about an upgrade to that holographic presentation I've become addicted to !  So those things with that setup greatly improved the GR8. I knew the GR8 was good but the Stepdance pushes them to a whole new level.
   
  Oh, and one more thing I find interesting. When the battery gets low, the sound does not just fade to silence right away. Nope. It emits a clickclickclickclickclick that at first had me  wondering if something was wrong. When the (2) 9 volt batteries on my SR-71A are exhausted, that amp just distorts for a few seconds and then fades to silence.


----------



## koto-in

Quote: 





> But the real reason for my post was to ask about rechargeable 9V batteries.   It seems there are 2 types, 9.6V up to 260 mAh and 8.4V up to 500 mAh.  Which is better for this amp and run time?


 
  It depends on the load = headphone impedance.  The 9.6V batteries will give you more voltage = more power for high impedance headphones.  The 500 mAh batteries will give you more current = longer running time for all headphones.


----------



## average_joe

Just got the amp and am listening via DIY iPod 5.5g -> Stepdance powered by a 12V DC adapter -> EM3 Pro
   
  This amp does sound different than my Arrow which is what I usually use with this setup.  Better, maybe, but I can't pinpoint any changes yet as I just started listening after being until just now.
   
  My 200 mAh rechargeable I just bought at Fry's is charging in my slow charger.  I emailed Jan about a 9.6V vs. 8.4V batteries.  His summarized response:
  - Not all batteries can vary in size quite a bit, make sure it fits
  - Little sonic difference between 9.6V and 8.4V, so he would go for the 500 mAh battery
  - He never uses a portable for his private listening, so he can't really recommend anything based on experience
   
  I am trying to decide if I should get a 500 mAh 8.4v battery or just get the 9.6V battery, as my charger will charge the latter, but I will need a new charger for the 500 mAh battery...


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


nlhk said:


> With ES5 (a very sensitive iem) and the amp set at low gain, I only start hearing some hiss noise if I turn the volume past 2:00. However I probably only listen to volume level without passing 11:00 when using ES5.


 

 nlhk, so it sounds like there is a a reasonable volume adjustment swing (7:00-11:00 ish) with the ES5s. If so, this is good news as they are indeed sensitive. (EDIT: I saw your post in the ES5 thread.)


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> I think Skylab articulated best the sonic characteristics and abilities of this amp.. It would be difficult to expound further on his assessment without being redundant.
> 
> As far as pairing with other equipment, one combination (of many), is especially enjoyable. That would be the usb out from my Dell XPS laptop into the Pico standalone DAC into the Stepdance out to the Grado GR8. This combination gives the GR8's better bass weight, extension and control as well as helping with it's retrieval of detail and especially instument seperation. Talk about an upgrade to that holographic presentation I've become addicted to !  So those things with that setup greatly improved the GR8. I knew the GR8 was good but the Stepdance pushes them to a whole new level.


 

 Nice too see the GR8 taken up another notch w/ that synergy.
   
  Also, its not necessary to repeat Skylab's impressions but its good to get reaffirmation or other insight. 
   
  @AJ  Keep us posted!


----------



## kenta

Interesting Amp from Meier-Audio once again. I am considering this amp as a high-end portable amp. Since I am a hugh fan of Meier-Audio (see my signature), this might be the right choice for me. However, I was considering 3Move before I saw Stepdance because of its familiar crossfeed function in each of his amp. I still think crossfeed is a trade mark of Jan since the beginning, but this Stepdance does not have one.
   
  Can anyone discuss on this regard of having and not having a crossfeed function of this amp? Also the DAC function is taken away, this should mean that Stepdance is focusing on the sound quality seriously and neglect any auxilary function?
   
  Thanks in advance guys


----------



## travisg

Received my Stepdance today after a few minutes listening so far WOW!!


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





travisg said:


> Received my Stepdance today after a few minutes listening so far WOW!!


 


 Yeah, I can't wait until more people who bought this amp start giving their impressions.This has been my best audio investment in a long time !


----------



## Botanique

Hi.
  Is this amp working good with iems? Such as Audio-Technica ck-100, shure SE530, Earsonics SM3?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Townyj

Im waiting on cooperpwc to compare with his headsix before i jump into anything, i really want some custom iem's first!


----------



## cooperpwc

Still waiting on mine....


----------



## x3dnd3x

What block batteries are you guys currently using with the Stepdance ?


----------



## travisg

I'm using powerex 9.6 volt


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





travisg said:


> I'm using powerex 9.6 volt


 

 I bought a Powerex charging station complete with 4 Powerex 9.6v cells.  Within 4 months, all 4 failed, one by one.   They would not charge when placed in the Powerex charger.  I have been considering trying this one:   *http://tinyurl.com/34abj43*
  or this one:  *http://tinyurl.com/2672rmk*


----------



## travisg

Yea if mine fail I will switch to the ipower pro.


----------



## Woody469

Still using my Tenergy Speedy Box Computer Controlled Smart Charger and Tenergy batteries. there are better batteries these days but I need to do more research. This is my second amp that uses 9 volt batteries, the other being the SR-71A.


----------



## x3dnd3x

I'm currently looking at the PowerEx 9v instead of the 9.6v . Do you have both of them ? Any difference other than the power output ?
  
  Quote: 





travisg said:


> I'm using powerex 9.6 volt


----------



## travisg

I do have both and they sound the same to me.


----------



## average_joe

I ordered this:
  Charger: iPower charger
520 mAh 8.4V
230 mAh 9.6V - Out of stock, but they will send it when they get it in with no additional shipping fees.  I guess I will take my chances!
   
  Pro-sound seems to have great service!
   
  I also ordered this, which says it requires the specified charger.  They show the specs and from what I can tell, the iPower charger will work with it.
600 mAh 7.4V
   
  Oh, and the Stepdance has absolutely fantastic control of the bass region of the spectrum, which cleans up everything else.  Use with cheap dynamic driver IEMs/earbuds makes them sound like they should cost waaaaay more!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Oh, and the Stepdance has absolutely fantastic control of the bass region of the spectrum, which cleans up everything else.  Use with cheap dynamic driver IEMs/earbuds makes them sound like they should cost waaaaay more!


 

 You're killing me man.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> You're killing me man.


 

 Looking at your IEMs, personally, I thought the MD bass was way too sloppy for me, and the Copper, while better was still too loose compared to the SM3.  I think the Stepdance would excel with those dynamics and it might make the MD truly shine!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Looking at your IEMs, personally, I thought the MD bass was way too sloppy for me, and the Copper, while better was still too loose compared to the SM3.  I think the Stepdance would excel with those dynamics and it might make the MD truly shine!


 
   
  Well tips have a lot to do w/ that as well.  I know my current MD's don't sound like my first set which were really loose and bloated.  The SM3 just didn't extend enough for me among other things.  That's another story.  I was more curious in how the Stepdance compares to the Arrow since mine is on its way as we speak.


----------



## average_joe

I haven't spent much time A/Bing the two yet, but uh, you don't want to know!  Well, I will just simplify it like this:
   
  Price: Arrow wins
  Ergonomics: Arrow wins
  Options: Arrow wins
  Sound: Stepdance wins
   
  The Arrow is a very good amp, but the sound that comes out of the Stepdance...wow!  Does the Stepdance sound make up for the Arrow winning the other places?  That is for you to decide.  If I EVER get my Pico Slim, I may have a 3 way shootout.  Well, OK, a 3 way mini-review 
   
  And sorry to hear you didn't get bass extension from the SM3, they can pound my ears with deep bass and are as extended as anything I have heard.  I did try just about every tip I could with the MDs, so I don't know what to say there.


----------



## x3dnd3x

Too bad Singapore doesn't have alot of choices for 9v rechargeable batteries . Only have Energizer , Maha ( which are currently out of stock ) and Varta . There are others but i don't really trust them as their " branded " . Received the Stepdance yesterday and can't bring them out with me as i've no block batteries . Shall wait till they restock the Maha . 
  
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I ordered this:
> Charger: iPower charger
> 520 mAh 8.4V
> 230 mAh 9.6V - Out of stock, but they will send it when they get it in with no additional shipping fees.  I guess I will take my chances!
> ...


----------



## charlie0904

Quote: 





x3dnd3x said:


> Too bad Singapore doesn't have alot of choices for 9v rechargeable batteries . Only have Energizer , Maha ( which are currently out of stock ) and Varta . There are others but i don't really trust them as their " branded " . Received the Stepdance yesterday and can't bring them out with me as i've no block batteries . Shall wait till they restock the Maha .


 

 I saw a china made 9V battery charger (no brand), not sure it works for any 9V. Just 9 sing dollars.


----------



## radiohead7

Has anyone reviewed the compared the Stepdance vs ibasso Toucan


----------



## gopack87

Just ordered one and will post impressions in a couple weeks once I get a new Ipod touch with this amp.  Oh, and Jan's customer service is awesome


----------



## cooperpwc

Mine is here and burning in.


----------



## cooperpwc

Some initial thoughts:
   
  The volume control is remarkably smooth. The 1.5 db steps are just right. It feels continuous in use (to my ears anyway). As expected it is clean and balanced at all volumes levels. The volume control is so smooth that it might be easily changed unintentially so some care will be necessary for portable use. Some people will go portable but for me this is a transportable amp. It will be perfect for my home/coffee shop use.
   
  Gain is easy to change. I just switched from high to low as I moved from the Beyer DT880/600s to my Sony D77 Eggos. There are two tiny switches just inside the battery compartment.
   
  I am already impressed by how deeply it drives the bass on the DT880/600s. From memory, the 3Move that I tried with 250 ohm DT990s did not do as good a job of driving those cans to their capacity (and the 3Move was pretty impressive).
   
  That's it for now. This amp needs burn in.


----------



## dfkt

It looks as if there are three switches on the PCB, or am I imagining things? If not, what's the 3rd switch for? I couldn't find any info about it.


----------



## cooperpwc

The switch on the left is for high/low current mode. (Right position is high.) The next two switches are for the left and right gain. (Again, right position is high.)


----------



## dfkt

I see, thank you.


----------



## x3dnd3x

Anyone experience imbalance sound volume when plugged in with external power without inserting 9v battery ? I just experienced that and my current settings was set to high feeding it with 12v DC .


----------



## violeta88

Quote: 





x3dnd3x said:


> Anyone experience imbalance sound volume when plugged in with external power without inserting 9v battery ? I just experienced that and my current settings was set to high feeding it with 12v DC .


 

 If it is anything like the other meier amps with the recessed headphone jacks, what you are experiencing may be caused by not inserting the 9V battery, as the battery is most likely keeping the headphone jacks in a position where the plug can be fully inserted.  It's happened to me before on my HeadSix, and was fixed by putting a battery back in.
   
  --Eric


----------



## Skylab

I don;t have a suitable AC adapter, so I haven't tried it.  Are you using a* regulated* power supply?  I know that is required...


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





x3dnd3x said:


> Anyone experience imbalance sound volume when plugged in with external power without inserting 9v battery ? I just experienced that and my current settings was set to high feeding it with 12v DC .


 

 I have no battery in right now, a 12V DC 1.25A adapter from an old scanner with a changed out plug and there is no imbalance.  Did you accidentally change one of the channel gain settings?  I did that...I thought I changed the current setting, but it was the gain setting for one channel.


----------



## 4khris

Hi friends,I really interested in this little amp to pair with my dt880,but recently I purchased the AT ath-esw9,so if any can listen the Stepdance with the Esw9 and share their impressions,I really appreciated.
   
  Thanks


----------



## x3dnd3x

Okay thanks . Will try it out with the battery inserted when i get it tonight and see if the problem still persists . 
  Quote: 





violeta88 said:


> If it is anything like the other meier amps with the recessed headphone jacks, what you are experiencing may be caused by not inserting the 9V battery, as the battery is most likely keeping the headphone jacks in a position where the plug can be fully inserted.  It's happened to me before on my HeadSix, and was fixed by putting a battery back in.
> 
> --Eric


----------



## x3dnd3x

I never changed anything inside . Mine's also a 12V DC adapter which was bought at a hardwareshop a few years back . 
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I have no battery in right now, a 12V DC 1.25A adapter from an old scanner with a changed out plug and there is no imbalance.  Did you accidentally change one of the channel gain settings?  I did that...I thought I changed the current setting, but it was the gain setting for one channel.


----------



## average_joe

@ x3dnd3x - which channel sounds quieter?  Does it follow when you swap channels?  if you use a different amp, is the problem gone?
   
  Oh, and I think the Stepdance drives the LCD-2 quite well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - high gain, high current, 9V battery from my DIY iPod!  Great purchase IMO!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


x3dnd3x said:


> I never changed anything inside . Mine's also a 12V DC adapter which was bought at a hardwareshop a few years back .


 

 Explicitely stated as _regulated_, I hope. Otherwise you could be wrecking the Stepdance.
   
  average_joe, I also briefly had the gain switches offset. You can't miss it.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> Explicitely stated as _regulated_, I hope. Otherwise you could be wrecking the Stepdance.
> 
> average_joe, I also briefly had the gain switches offset. You can't miss it.


 

 I hope the REGULATED bit was understood!!!!!  That is critical.


----------



## cooperpwc

Indeed! I was surprised to learn that the power supply that came with USB Monica is not regulated. I was going to use it for burn-in of the Stepdance but I can't. Still using batteries.


----------



## yeemanz

This is definitely an exciting little amp. As a 3MOVE owner, I am already very impressed with Jan's amps. Can't wait to get my hands on a Stepdance


----------



## x3dnd3x

It's like 1 sec the mids are " in your face " type then another sec it goes back to original imaging . I just bought my Maha 9v battery . Currently it's charging , will try it out tml and hopefully the problem doesn't persist . 
  
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> @ x3dnd3x - which channel sounds quieter?  Does it follow when you swap channels?  if you use a different amp, is the problem gone?
> 
> Oh, and I think the Stepdance drives the LCD-2 quite well
> 
> ...


----------



## Woody469

I absolutely agree with the great purchase comment. The Stepdance is much more "bang for the buck" than I'm used to getting these days. And as far as your first comment, I'll be getting my LCD-2 any second now so I'll give it a try. Even though your RPX is a far more capable I'd think,  it's impressive to hear that the Stepdance pushes the LCD-2 and the combination sounds good to you. Very very impressive indeed.
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Oh, and I think the Stepdance drives the LCD-2 quite well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 UPDATE: Joe, you are right once again. The Stepdance does an admirable job with the LCD-2. At least I'm not running for my home setup.......... yet.


----------



## nierika

I ordered my StepDance a few days ago and its on it's way. Can anyone recommend a quality, _regulated_ 15V U.S. power supply?


----------



## average_joe

Here is a 12V regulated power supply, but not sure how the common person will get the correct plug on it.  I replaced the plug on my regulated 12V power supply.  I have not seen a 15V regulated power supply; if anyone knows where you can buy one, please let us know.
   
  Yes, the Stepdance does well with the LCD-2, but high current/high gain mode drains my 200 mAh battery quite fast (less than 4 hours?).  My battery charger and batteries will arrive mid next week...I will see which is the best of the 3 different types I am getting when I have time.


----------



## cooperpwc

12 volt regulated would work very well. That's going to be doubled on the rails to produce 24  volts of power. As i understand, it's actually safer to stay a little bit shy of 15 volts although "regulated" is meant to ensure that you never exceed that absolute maximum.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





nierika said:


> I ordered my StepDance a few days ago and its on it's way. Can anyone recommend a quality, _regulated_ 15V U.S. power supply?


 


 I'm wondering if something like the [size=x-small]   [/size][size=x-small]*VAC•1* Power Supply[/size] from Channel Island Audio would work.   http://www.ciaudio.com/


----------



## average_joe

How about this: http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=9600+PS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  And a note on the sound...the Stepdance is exceptional with just about anything I have thrown at it and sounds awesome with my iPod.  Fantastic detail, dynamics, and bass impact/control.


----------



## cooperpwc

I just splurged on a Classic so that I can listen to all of my music through the Stepdance. My new rig:


----------



## wuwhere

Check this one out http://www.amazon.com/Mastech-Regulated-Variable-Power-Supply/dp/B000E129EU
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360293935584&rvr_id=134341766970&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WXF%3F&GUID=d9fed95b12a0a06c1d9108a1ffe4e672&itemid=360293935584&ff4=263602_263622
   
  Its cheaper than some fancy cables. A better amp power supply will make your amp sound better than an expensive cable.


----------



## Woody469

cooperpwc ,  very nice rig


----------



## cooperpwc

Thanks Woody! I still haven't heard it. There is some work in iTunes and synching to do. The Classic's line out is meant to be pretty good so I have high hopes.


----------



## average_joe

@cooperpwc: Is that the latest Classic (7th gen)?  Should be a nice match.
   
  @wuwhere: why are you looking at 30V power supplies?  The one I linked to is 18V, much lower priced, and I think fine for the Stepdance.


----------



## cooperpwc

Joe, I made sure that the box said manufactured in 2010. So I think that it should be the most current.


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Joe, I made sure that the box said manufactured in 2010. So I think that it should be the most current.


 

 Hey cooperpwc,
   
  let us know how the line out of the classic compares to your iphone..
  I'm sort of in the same situation, debating whether to get the classic or new touch...
  160gb would be great as I have already filled up my 6th gen 80gb classic. but from what I have read here people are either strongly for or against the classic sound..


----------



## average_joe

My portable sources (line out) subjectively rank by sound quality based on my experience goes like this:
  1) iMod w V-CAP dock
  1a) DIY iPod w/film caps
   
  2) S:flo2 (supposed to be better with the 2.3 firmware)
  2a) iMod with standard dock
  2b) Fuze via LOD with film cap dock
   
  3) iPhone/iPod Classic/Touch
  3a) Fuze via LOD with Aluminum electrolytic caps
   
  4) Fuze/Clip HPO to amp
   
  To me the difference is in the detail and space of the sound, which can be heard with better equipment, at least for me. 
   
  If you want a large player and don't want to either spend a fortune (iMod) or DIY (my 240GB setup), your choices are the iPod Classic, an old Zune, or the 128GB Touch.  Of course, you can get something else like an Archos but per these forums the Archos lacks SQ.  Anything I missed or any other thoughts?


----------



## x3dnd3x

Problems gone after inserting 9v battery . 
   
  Any IE8 users pairing this with Stepdance ? Do you guys use low / high gain for it ? Currently i'm using low gain . 
  
  Quote: 





x3dnd3x said:


> It's like 1 sec the mids are " in your face " type then another sec it goes back to original imaging . I just bought my Maha 9v battery . Currently it's charging , will try it out tml and hopefully the problem doesn't persist .


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> If you want a large player and don't want to either spend a fortune (iMod) or DIY (my 240GB setup), your choices are the iPod Classic, an old Zune, or the 128GB Touch.  Of course, you can get something else like an Archos but per these forums the Archos lacks SQ.  Anything I missed or any other thoughts?


 

 with all my apple lossless files, I most likely will stick with an apple DAP. Also, using mac computers, I don't really have any complaints with itunes like some others here on the site. 
  how I wish apple came out with a 128gb touch....


----------



## x3dnd3x

How about Sony X series / Cowon ?
   
  Currently sold my Cowon S9 for a Clip+ due to it's complicated EQ . Rockboxed the Clip+ and enjoying it . 
  
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> My portable sources (line out) subjectively rank by sound quality based on my experience goes like this:
> 1) iMod w V-CAP dock
> 1a) DIY iPod w/film caps
> 
> ...


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





x3dnd3x said:


> Problems gone after inserting 9v battery .
> 
> Any IE8 users pairing this with Stepdance ? Do you guys use low / high gain for it ? Currently i'm using low gain .


 

 Glad to hear the problem is fixed...must be the headphone jack?  Or the power supply not supplying clean power?  Does it occur when you have the battery in + the power supply hooked up?
   
  And on high gain the lowest listening volume is too loud with my IEMs.  I do leave it in the high current mode, though, but really haven't heard a difference in the low current mode at the low volume levels I usually listen at.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


leva said:


> Hey cooperpwc,
> 
> let us know how the line out of the classic compares to your iphone..
> I'm sort of in the same situation, debating whether to get the classic or new touch...
> 160gb would be great as I have already filled up my 6th gen 80gb classic. but from what I have read here people are either strongly for or against the classic sound..


 

 LevA, I will let you know what I think down the road. My understanding is that the iPhone 3GS has the best Apple headphone out. (Opinions on the iPhone 4 are still scarce.) It is indeed excellent and quite a bit better than my 5.5G IMHO. I still plan to use my ES5s plugged into the 3GS as my _uber-_portable rig.
   
  I also understand that the newest Classic is meant to have the best Apple native (unmodified) line out. There is no way to mod it because there is no trash in the signal path. Steve Jobs moved to shut down the iMod just as he shut down Rockbox. Or we could more charitably say that that "he learned".
   
  You do hear claims the the Wolfson DAC in the Photo and Video was better than the Cirrus Logic DAC in the Classic. However those claims originated with those that have, how shall we put it, a "vested interest" and they were not so strident in the early days. (I monitor these things.) Anyway CL is no slouch. The key issue for me is the clean signal path. The iMod may indeed still be better but at a much higher price, especialy for the large capacity that I seek. The comparisons from people that I trust is that the difference is now small. (I also love my tiny Micro TWag LOD - not an option with the iMod or WhipMod.)
   
  We will see how the Classic performs with the Stepdance. I like the construction and features. The on-the-fly Genius mixes with my entire collection should be fun. Most of all, I am pleased to have all my music (in Lame V0 vbr~new) in one place.


----------



## average_joe

I have not heard the Sony X, but from people I know, it does sound good and offers a line out.  Not sure the signal path of that line out and where it ranks vs. the iPod Classic or Touch, but I am sure it isn't all that bad.  And for me, the Clip/Fuze is good, but you don't know how good until you hear something better/worse.
   
  The Clip is on par with the older Sony players, but I preferred the sound sig of the Clip.  And Rockbox does improve the sound a little.


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> LevA, I will let you know what I think down the road. My understanding is that the iPhone 3GS has the best Apple headphone out. (Opinions on the iPhone 4 are still scarce.) It is indeed excellent and quite a bit better than my 5.5G IMHO. I still plan to use my ES5s plugged into the 3GS as my _uber-_portable rig.
> 
> ...


 

 thanks cooperpwc, look forward to your impressions as you get to know the sound better. 
  like you, for me the line out is more important than the headphone out as i will be pairing it up with a portable amp (otherwise, what's the point in having lossless files, right?)
  atm, looks more likely that I will go for the classic and after my move to Japan just get an iphone (march next year). I feel it would be a waste to carry touch and iphone, when they are so similar and still have the storage problem....of course the big problem is to resist the temptation of instant gratification...


----------



## cooperpwc

LevA, instant gratification is difficult resist. It dragged me out of bed and to Best Buy this morning. 
   
  I use lossless for my home rig where I have a terabyte external HDD (and also some fine kit). For portable use, I re-encode everything using Foobar and Lame to V0 vbr~new. It is still high quality and serves my needs well but to each their own.


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> LevA, instant gratification is difficult resist. It dragged me out of bed and to Best Buy this morning.
> 
> I use lossless for my home rig where I have a terabyte external HDD (and also some fine kit). For portable use, I re-encode everything using Foobar and Lame to V0 vbr~new. It is still high quality and serves my needs well but to each their own.


 

 I'm too lazy to re-encode them again, since I want to keep a copy of all my music lossless as backup and for home setup. 
  just a quick question, you mentioned you were sure your new classic was the 7th Gen because it was produced in 2010. Are both 6.5gen and 7th gen look the same? I thought the 6.5 Gen 160 gb was thicker than the newer classic, so it should be easy to tell the difference, no?


----------



## cooperpwc

I definitely have the newest Classic, what Wikipedia refers to as the Sixth (classic) (second revision) and what is referred to here as 7G. It is the 160 GB single-platter version with the Genius feature. I wanted to be sure that I had a newer 2010 model because of some crackling issues with the very earliest 7G release (although I believe that this were solved by a firmware upgrade)
   
  EDIT: I will add this as an edit so that we can minimise this threadjack (although it is all about feeding the Stepdance). Foobar will do all the heavy lifting for you if you want to re-encode using Lame. It will do your entire collection overnight while you sleep, creating folder structures for each artist and album, creating the files and even scanning for replay gain after if you so choose. Only compilations require iindividual treatment. PM me if you want the instructions and coding strings.


----------



## x3dnd3x

I believe it should be the headphone jack . I just went to try with battery in + power supply hooked up , no problem . 
   
  I'm at about 1300hrs on the amp . - 32db on my Clip+ . 
  
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Glad to hear the problem is fixed...must be the headphone jack?  Or the power supply not supplying clean power?  Does it occur when you have the battery in + the power supply hooked up?
> 
> And on high gain the lowest listening volume is too loud with my IEMs.  I do leave it in the high current mode, though, but really haven't heard a difference in the low current mode at the low volume levels I usually listen at.


----------



## LevA

thanks cooperpwc,
  If I do get the classic, will make sure to check the box for date.


----------



## kostalex

subscribed
   
  I hope you guys will return to the Stepdance discussion, leaving portable sources for other threads.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> @cooperpwc: Is that the latest Classic (7th gen)?  Should be a nice match.
> 
> @wuwhere: why are you looking at 30V power supplies?  The one I linked to is 18V, much lower priced, and I think fine for the Stepdance.


 

 Its variable, 0 - 30vdc, just the set it to 15vdc. It is more expensive because it is a better power supply, just read its specs.
   
  Here's one, 0 - 18vdc, less expensive.
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360233230632&rvr_id=134614104318&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WXF%3F&GUID=d9fed95b12a0a06c1d9108a1ffe4e672&itemid=360233230632&ff4=263602_263622
   
  BTW, here's a paper on voltage regulators if you care http://www.national.com/appinfo/power/files/f4.pdf


----------



## average_joe

Portable sources, power supplies, and the Stepdance.
   
 
   
  This is my setup: 240GB DIY modded iPod (internal film caps) with a mini LOD; no large external caps!  It is connected to the T1 in this pic, which it powers quite well I might add, and the LCD-2 sound great as well as my various other headphones/IEMs.  And the 2nd pic is with the S:flo2 (now with 2.3 firmware) which also sounds really good.  It is really a punchy amp and does spectacular with my electronic music. 
   
  I think I am set with my 12V power supply, but might pick up another power supply for work.  I am actually thinking of picking up a 2nd Stepdance...maybe after I get the Pico Slim I paid for so many months ago and decide if it is worth it to me.
   
  This is one of the best sounding amps I have heard, portable or not!


----------



## kostalex

What are these caps, how did you jammed them in, is there any tutorial available specific to this exact mod (not for general DYImod)?
  
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> This is my setup: 240GB DIY modded iPod (internal film caps) with a mini LOD; no large external caps!


----------



## average_joe

If you want to DIY your iPod PM me and I will let you know how to do it.


----------



## shrisha

Sorry guys for stupid question. From specs I didn't get if this AMP will drive 600Ohm cans respectably? And there is no crossfeed filter, right?


----------



## cooperpwc

Joe, very nice. I love that funky mini LOD that you tuck in around the HP out. I see that you turn the Stepdance upside down to use it; that would work. It couldn't be more compact.
   
  It's remarkable how well the Stepdance is driving my Dt880/600s but It still isn't burned in. Since I don't have a power supply, I am just burning in as I listen, a slow but fun process. It keeps opening up. I am only about 30 hours in.


----------



## x3dnd3x

Anyone knows of any websites that sells pouches for Stepdance ? Preferably those magnet leather cases type . Not really interested in those Creative like pouches .


----------



## cooperpwc

[size=11pt]I am going to eat some crow here. As it turns out, I am not pleased with the SQ of the Classic. It is not a good source for the Stepdance IMHO.  Don't get me wrong: all iPods sound better than anything that we deserve to be able to slip into our pockets and that includes the Classic. However, in comparative terms, the Classic is a material and meaningful step down from the iPhone 3GS, both headphone out as well as line out. It's too bad because I love the ability to carry all of my music with me.  I am taking the Classic back and returning to using my iPhone 3GS as the Stepdance source.[/size]
  [size=11pt][/size]
  [size=11pt]Joe, I may just take you up on the matter of modding my old iPod 5.5G.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[/size]


----------



## Bojamijams

Why would you 'eat some crow'? Its long been known that the 3GS was the best ipod released to date and its an iphone!
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> [size=11pt]I am going to eat some crow here. As it turns out, I am not pleased with the SQ of the Classic. It is not a good source for the Stepdance IMHO.  Don't get me wrong: all iPods sound better than anything that we deserve to be able to slip into our pockets and that includes the Classic. However, in comparative terms, the Classic is a material and meaningful step down from the iPhone 3GS, both headphone out as well as line out. It's too bad because I love the ability to carry all of my music with me.  I am taking the Classic back and returning to using my iPhone 3GS as the Stepdance source.[/size]
> [size=11pt][/size]
> [size=11pt]Joe, I may just take you up on the matter of modding my old iPod 5.5G.
> 
> ...


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> [size=11pt]I am going to eat some crow here. As it turns out, I am not pleased with the SQ of the Classic. It is not a good source for the Stepdance IMHO.  Don't get me wrong: all iPods sound better than anything that we deserve to be able to slip into our pockets and that includes the Classic. However, in comparative terms, the Classic is a material and meaningful step down from the iPhone 3GS, both headphone out as well as line out. It's too bad because I love the ability to carry all of my music with me.  I am taking the Classic back and returning to using my iPhone 3GS as the Stepdance source.[/size]
> [size=11pt][/size]
> [size=11pt]Joe, I may just take you up on the matter of modding my old iPod 5.5G.
> 
> ...


 
   
  bummer...sorry to hear that cooperpwc.
  I guess the search goes on...
  what was lacking compared to iphone 3GS?


----------



## cooperpwc

Well, LevA... I was rejecting all the Classic naysayers but it turned out that everything that they were writing some two years ago (with measurements etc.) was and remains pretty much true. The Classic is a bit brittle and fatiguing in the treble and somehow the sound just doesn't fill out. It sounded empty compared to the iPhone - lacking in 3D imaging. And all of this was obvious with just my Triple-fi's. My ES5s aren't back yet. I spent two days going back and forth between the Classic and the iPhone, both with and without the Stepdance. I really realy wanted the Classic just to sound as good as the iPhone but it doesn't.
   
  iPhone 3GS + Stepdance > iPhone 3GS > Classic 7G + Stepdance > Classic 7G.
   
  One caveat: my Stepdance is still not close to being fully burned in. But as they say: the trend is your friend.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


bojamijams said:


> Why would you 'eat some crow'? Its long been known that the 3GS was the best ipod released to date and its an iphone!


 
   
  Indeed. There is no fighting it.


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Well, LevA... I was rejecting all the Classic naysayers but it turned out that everything that they were writing some two years ago (with measurements etc.) was and remains pretty much true. The Classic is a bit brittle and fatiguing in the treble and somehow the sound just doesn't fill out. It sounded empty compared to the iPhone - lacking in 3D imaging. And all of this was obvious with just my Triple-fi's. My ES5s aren't back yet. I spent two days going back and forth between the Classic and the iPhone, both with and without the Stepdance. I really realy wanted the Classic just to sound as good as the iPhone but it doesn't.
> 
> iPhone 3GS + Stepdance > iPhone 3GS > Classic 7G + Stepdance > Classic 7G.
> 
> One caveat: my Stepdance is still not close to being fully burned in. But as they say: the trend is your friend.


 
  I'm actually pretty surprised with the Line out being inferior. I mostly assumed they would have at least similar line out.
  oh well, now have to look into itouch 64gb. I assume sound should be similar to the 3GS...
  damn, we need a new industry like the imod, only this time to increase capacity by switching flash memory on itouch/iphone to 128gb or more..now that I will be willing to pay...


----------



## Jalo

cooperpwc said:


> [size=11pt]I am going to eat some crow here. As it turns out, I am not pleased with the SQ of the Classic. It is not a good source for the Stepdance IMHO.  Don't get me wrong: all iPods sound better than anything that we deserve to be able to slip into our pockets and that includes the Classic. However, in comparative terms, the Classic is a material and meaningful step down from the iPhone 3GS, both headphone out as well as line out. It's too bad because I love the ability to carry all of my music with me.  I am taking the Classic back and returning to using my iPhone 3GS as the Stepdance source.[/size]
> 
> 
> [size=11pt][/size]
> ...







 Cooperpwc, I am in your situation as I like to carry all my apple lossless collection with me. Do you think the cypher Lab's Solo will correct the problem? It suppose to reclock the digital signal and send out a pure and unadulterated signal to your Dac or amp. It should come out in the next two months if you read the ALO thread. Sounds like it can best the imod. If it is true then I don't have to change DAP and I can have the purest signal just like getting it from the desktop or may be even better. This is one bottle neck I am waiting to get pass in my portable persuit.


----------



## decur

jalo said:


> Cooperpwc, I am in your situation as I like to carry all my apple lossless collection with me. Do you think the cypher Lab's Solo will correct the problem? It suppose to reclock the digital signal and send out a pure and unadulterated signal to your Dac or amp. It should come out in the next two months if you read the ALO thread. Sounds like it can best the imod. If it is true then I don't have to change DAP and I can have the purest signal just like getting it from the desktop or may be even better. This is one bottle neck I am waiting to get pass in my portable persuit.






 The cypher labs unit is amazing! I heard it at can jam 
 A huge upgrade from both classic iPod dac and 5.5 gen imod dac


----------



## cooperpwc

Jalo, this is an interesting product but it it is very expensive (almost $600) and it is quite big. Add the Stepdance and an iPod, you have a hefty brick.


----------



## Woody469

Wow, that will be able to do what my Wadia 171i   http://www.wadia.com/products/transports/171i.php   does but it'll be portable !!  
   
  Can't be any heavier than my  iMod */ *V-Cap */ *Stepdance  combination.


----------



## Jalo

cooperpwc said:


> Jalo, this is an interesting product but it it is very expensive (almost $600) and it is quite big. Add the Stepdance and an iPod, you have a hefty brick.









 I know what you mean, but for $600.00, you are getting line perfect digital signal out of the Ipod/iphone/ipad products with the option of connecting to both Dac and/or Amp. I stil think it's worth the price in pursuit of the best SQ from the Apple platform. God only knows when we spend much more than that for less SQ return. For instance, good LOD or hp recable can easily cost you almost that much and to some people they cannot even hear the difference. 



 Yes, it would be nicer if the Solo can be a little bit thinner. But it is definitely in the portable domain. It is not that much difference from people that use the Imod/Vcap/amp combo, Hifiman801/amp combo, Ipod/DB1/PB1 combo, and/or any DAP/DAC/amp combo especially w/ the stepdance (it's not that small). But for the sound it produces, I thought it is a worthwhile tradeup. Remember we are talking about bringing serious desktop level sound into portable realm. If I really want to go after size and weight, it will be Ipod nano and Pico slim and you'll be done. But when you are sitting in an airplane across the continent or worst yet across the ocean with 14- to 18 hours while watching movies, concert on the ipad or listening to your favorite ipod classic, it will be a shame if all the while there is a running thought in the back of your mind that tells you it could be better, it could be better, it could be better... and then that $600.00 doesn't seem so bad after a few thousand hours of enjoyment. As for those who just want to use a portable setup for walking around, at the gym etc, these are not critical listening time anyway, so a nano/pico slim will do the job.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Jalo, this is an interesting product but it it is very expensive (almost $600) and it is quite big. Add the Stepdance and an iPod, you have a hefty brick.


 

 I wonder how much Apple is charging Cypher Labs to certify their product, whatever it is I'm sure CL is just passing it down.


----------



## ztsen

Apple DAP+Solo+DAC+AMP-->iem
   
  I really dont see this formula is portable anymore.
   
  Even if we can use a better DAC to squeeze every piece of detail out of the source but doesn't mean the iem have such performance to deliver. IMHO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





jalo said:


> I know what you mean, but for $600.00, you are getting line perfect digital signal out of the Ipod/iphone/ipad products with the option of connecting to both Dac and/or Amp. I stil think it's worth the price in pursuit of the best SQ from the Apple platform. God only knows when we spend much more than that for less SQ return. For instance, good LOD or hp recable can easily cost you almost that much and to some people they cannot even hear the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be nicer if the Solo can be a little bit thinner. But it is definitely in the portable domain. It is not that much difference from people that use the Imod/Vcap/amp combo, Hifiman801/amp combo, Ipod/DB1/PB1 combo, and/or any DAP/DAC/amp combo especially w/ the stepdance (it's not that small). But for the sound it produces, I thought it is a worthwhile tradeup. Remember we are talking about bringing serious desktop level sound into portable realm. If I really want to go after size and weight, it will be Ipod nano and Pico slim and you'll be done. But when you are sitting in an airplane across the continent or worst yet across the ocean with 14- to 18 hours while watching movies, concert on the ipad or listening to your favorite ipod classic, it will be a shame if all the while there is a running thought in the back of your mind that tells you it could be better, it could be better, it could be better... and then that $600.00 doesn't seem so bad after a few thousand hours of enjoyment. As for those who just want to use a portable setup for walking around, at the gym etc, these are not critical listening time anyway, so a nano/pico slim will do the job.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





ztsen said:


> Apple DAP+Solo+DAC+AMP-->iem
> 
> I really dont see this formula is portable anymore.
> 
> Even if we can use a better DAC to squeeze every piece of detail out of the source but doesn't mean the iem have such performance to deliver. IMHO.


 

 If you go to the Cypher Labs site, there is a picture of Apple DAP+SOLO+RX Amp+IEM/HP.


----------



## yeemanz

About to bite the bullet and get this amp :S
   
  Edit: Bought and shipped 
   
  Will be testing the stepdance out with AKG702s and Yuin PK1s
   
  Will use the new ipod touch as source when i get that.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





ztsen said:


> Apple DAP+Solo+DAC+AMP-->iem
> 
> I really dont see this formula is portable anymore.
> 
> Even if we can use a better DAC to squeeze every piece of detail out of the source *but doesn't mean the iem have such performance to deliver*. IMHO.


 

 Top of the line customs are pretty darn good!  I have the EM3 Pro, which competes with the T1 and LCD-2!  And I am still amazed at how great the Stepdance sounds with lesser dynamic IEMs...it ups the level of detail.
   
  I might want to get one just so I don't have to rely on my dinosaur of an iPod.  The 160GB classic would be every bit as good (pun intended) as any other iPod!  And the 128GB Touch might be an option also...


----------



## Anaxilus

Anyone care to chime in on the Stepdance vs. DACport?  I know the DAC complicates the comparison but still.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Top of the line customs are pretty darn good!  I have the EM3 Pro, which competes with the T1 and LCD-2!  And I am still amazed at how great the Stepdance sounds with lesser dynamic IEMs...it ups the level of detail.
> 
> I might want to get one just so I don't have to rely on my dinosaur of an iPod.  The 160GB classic would be every bit as good (pun intended) as any other iPod!  And the 128GB Touch might be an option also...


 

 FWIW the scroll wheel on the Classic was not as consistent and responsive as what I enjoyed on my 5.5G. I read where some others had the same experience. It wasn't a big problem but noticeable.
   
  Actually I am seriously interested in your film cap 240GB DIYMod 5.5G. I have a 30GB 5.5G sitting around unused.
   
  There is not yet a 128GB Touch. That was a big disappointment in the recent announcements; no memory increases on any iPod.


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> FWIW the scroll wheel on the Classic was not as consistent and responsive as what I enjoyed on my 5.5G. I read where some others had the same experience. It wasn't a big problem but noticeable.
> 
> Actually I am seriously interested in your film cap 240GB DIYMod 5.5G. I have a 30GB 5.5G sitting around unused.
> 
> There is not yet a 128GB Touch. That was a big disappointment in the recent announcements; no memory increases on any iPod.


 

 tbh, I wasn't really expecting a 128gb touch when you consider ipad is still stuck at 64gb...
  I'm still not optimistic of seeing one next year either. most likely will see ipad go up in storage. hope I am wrong...


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> FWIW the scroll wheel on the Classic was not as consistent and responsive as what I enjoyed on my 5.5G. I read where some others had the same experience. It wasn't a big problem but noticeable.
> 
> Actually I am seriously interested in your film cap 240GB DIYMod 5.5G. I have a 30GB 5.5G sitting around unused.
> 
> There is not yet a 128GB Touch. That was a big disappointment in the recent announcements; no memory increases on any iPod.


 

 The 30GB logic board, back of the case, and battery all would need to be replaced to go with a 240GB HD.  You can pick up an 80GB for $100, or the parts for a little more than half that (and wait for them to be sent from China).  And I guess we may have to wait a year or so for the 128GB Touch.
   
  Back to the Stepdance...
  - Any additional battery experience?
  - What headphones are you using with the Stepdance?
  - What wall power, and where did you get it?
  - What is your source?
   
  My answers to the above:
  - Not much experience, still waiting for my batteries to be delivered.  The 200mAh battery I have is doing OK.
  - Mostly the EM3 Pro, but also SM3 and various others such as the FX24, NE-7, M9, etc.  The LCD-2 a little.
  - Still looking for wall power.  I actually found one I could get, but haven't pulled the trigger.  My current one (12V, 1.25A regulated) came from a scanner.
  - Mostly my DIY iPod, but have used the S:flo2 after upgrading to 2.3 firmware (thanks Anaxilus) more than I have ever used it just to hear it (it is for sale), and my Fuze for a little bit via LOD.


----------



## Jalo

ztsen said:


> Apple DAP+Solo+DAC+AMP-->iem
> 
> I really dont see this formula is portable anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc

Once everything is back, I will mostly be using the Stepdance with my iPhone 3GS and ES5s. The Stepdance also does quite a nice job with the DT880/600s - better than I thought possible.
   
  There is a store in the Tak Fat shopping centre in Mongkok Hong Kong that specialises in power supples. They have a huge selection. Next time I visit HK, I will take my Stepdance. I am quite sure that I can get a good regulated supply with the right cable installed. (I don't really like those little changeable tips). That may be in the next month or so and I will report back on what I find.
   
  Until then, I am using disposable Nanfu (南孚) brand alkalines that cost about $1.25 here and which I find to be quite good. I seem to get well over 10 hours - perhaps as much as 15 - in high current mode.


----------



## ztsen

Anyone have impression for stepdance with um3x or TF10?  or more iem impressions are really welcome.


----------



## ztsen

My point of view, still rather get a desktop amp for full size can instead of using a portable amp that trying hard to work like desktop amp.
  But yes if for people who always move around for light gear to bring along yet not portable on the road idea.
  

_  Quote: 





jalo said:



			 
		
Click to expand...





			First of all, the top of the line iems like the JH13/JH16/UE18 etc are no jokes at all. They compete and compare very well with many fullsize top headphones. Second, the Stepdance and along with some of the new offerings are definitely capable of driving many fullsize headphone to their potential. So we are not limiting this portable setup to iems. This is literally taking a desktop sq into the portable realm. You are right though if by portable you mean throwing it into your pocket and go out for a walk etc. Like I said, there are smaller setup that can satisfy those noncritical listening time.
  
		
Click to expand...

 


_


----------



## Jalo

Ztsen:

 Your point of view is well taken and there is no disagreement here. When we talk about the Stepdance, DAP, Solo Dac, etc. we are of course discussing in the portable domain and how some of there new equipments can bring us closer to the desktop SQ. That's all.


----------



## cooperpwc

I used the Stepdance with the Triple-fi's extensively last weekend. I was in high current mode and there is lots of power to get the most out the Triple-fi's lower end and to project a compelling soundstage. The Stepdance is very transparent with IEMs.
   
  (Edit: I am not going into too much detail as the experience was focussed on assessing the Classic versus the iPhone 3Gs, not on the Stepdance. I was very happy with the role that the Stepdance played in the comparison exercise.)


----------



## Woody469

Anyone have the volume control knob come loose yet? When I picked up my Stepdance yesterday, the little volume knob thingy dropped onto the floor. Luckily I noticed it and didn't loose it. (Lost a pair of SM3's in my move but that is a different story)
   
  At any rate, I had to go to "one of those electrical stores" to get the absolute smallest "slotted" screwdriver to tighten it back on.I didn't even know screwdrivers this small even existed. I mean this thing is small (1.0 mm)
  All is OK now but I thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## yeemanz

Yeh, I found that my volume control know (on the 3MOVE) gets a bit loose after a while. I usually give it a tighten every now and then when I feel it getting loose.


----------



## x3dnd3x

What screwdriver did you buy ? I also intend to get 1 just in case the volume knob comes loose . Apparently even a T3 / T4 screw seems big for it . 
  
  Quote: 





woody469 said:


> Anyone have the volume control knob come loose yet? When I picked up my Stepdance yesterday, the little volume knob thingy dropped onto the floor. Luckily I noticed it and didn't loose it. (Lost a pair of SM3's in my move but that is a different story)
> 
> At any rate, I had to go to "one of those electrical stores" to get the absolute smallest "slotted" screwdriver to tighten it back on.I didn't even know screwdrivers this small even existed. I mean this thing is small (1.0 mm)
> All is OK now but I thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





x3dnd3x said:


> What screwdriver did you buy ? I also intend to get 1 just in case the volume knob comes loose . Apparently even a T3 / T4 screw seems big for it .


 

 I don't know. It's just this ridiculously small screwdriver. I thought it was a hex head or something but in the end, the thing that worked was a 1.0 mm standard head or some I guess call it a slotted head screwdriver. "some folks call it a sling blade, I call it a kaiser blade".....lol


----------



## ztsen

I would suggest you report the situation to Meier Audio for warranty claim.
  
  Quote: 





woody469 said:


> Anyone have the volume control knob come loose yet? When I picked up my Stepdance yesterday, the little volume knob thingy dropped onto the floor. Luckily I noticed it and didn't loose it. (Lost a pair of SM3's in my move but that is a different story)
> 
> At any rate, I had to go to "one of those electrical stores" to get the absolute smallest "slotted" screwdriver to tighten it back on.I didn't even know screwdrivers this small even existed. I mean this thing is small (1.0 mm)
> All is OK now but I thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## HiFlight

A bit of clear nail polish on the screw threads will keep it from working loose, but still allow for easy removal if needed.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> A bit of clear nail polish on the screw threads will keep it from working loose, but still allow for easy removal if needed.


 

 I was thinking glue but nail polish makes so much more sense. Thanks !


----------



## cooperpwc

You can get sets of 5 or 10 micro-screwdrivers for a song and you would be amazed where they come in handy.


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





x3dnd3x said:


> What screwdriver did you buy ? I also intend to get 1 just in case the volume knob comes loose . Apparently even a T3 / T4 screw seems big for it .


 
   
  I use a 1mm screwdriver with a flat tip. It's just the right size.


----------



## x3dnd3x

It works ? The screw doesn't seem like a flat tip type tho .
  
  Quote: 





yeemanz said:


> I use a 1mm screwdriver with a flat tip. It's just the right size.


----------



## average_joe

@ Woody - what luck 
   
  Battery update.  So, I got the 600 mAh HiTECH battery and 520 mAh iPower battery, but am still waiting on the Maha 9.6V battery.  The good news, both batteries last all day (8+ hours) with IEMs on high current, low gain.  The odd news...the HiTECH says it is only compatible with it's own charger.  I guess they are right as the polarity has been reversed by charging it with the iPower charger.  I can use it in the Stepdance as I can just flip the battery.  It worked fine all day today and I am charging it now...
   
  I do plan on retiring it and replacing it for safety sake with another iPower battery.


----------



## s-pro

stepdance is arrived.... ohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyy gooooooooooood ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wonderful, the first music was amazing.... now it's bruning in  then more...
   
  equipment:
  Hifiman H3-5l3
  Corda Stepdance
  Ipod Touch  -> in a few days hifiman 602
   
   
  
   
  henning
   
  PS: sry for my bad bad english


----------



## s-pro

stepdance is arrived.... ohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyy gooooooooooood ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wonderful, the first music was amazing.... now it's bruning in  then more...
   
  equipment:
  Hifiman H3-5l3
  Corda Stepdance
  Ipod Touch  -> in a few days hifiman 602
   
   
  
   
  henning
   
  PS: sry for my bad bad english


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





s-pro said:


> equipment:
> Hifiman H3-5l3
> Corda Stepdance
> Ipod Touch  -> in a few days hifiman 602


 
   
  I will be very curious to hear about the hifiman 602 + Stepdance combination. I think that I am going the DIYmod route for capacity but the 602 combo may sound great.


----------



## Yuceka

Here's a noob question for you guys. Will I recognize a considerable amount of "wow" factor if I upgraded from Ibasso D4 Mamba to Stepdance? All of my portables are low impedance cans!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Here's a noob question for you guys. Will I recognize a considerable amount of "wow" factor if I upgraded from Ibasso D4 Mamba to Stepdance? All of my portables are low impedance cans!


 

 The Stepdance is better but it's not a huge jump in "wow" factor.  The D4 with upgraded opamps comes closer, but it's not quite as good (but close), nor as powerful as the Stepdance with high impedance cans.


----------



## Townyj

Thanks for this Larry.. Def putting money into new IEM's before this will come along.
  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> The Stepdance is better but it's not a huge jump in "wow" factor.  The D4 with upgraded opamps comes closer, but it's not quite as good (but close), nor as powerful as the Stepdance with high impedance cans.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





townyj said:


> Thanks for this Larry.. Def putting money into new IEM's before this will come along.


 

 Yeah, if you didn't already have the D4 I'd say get the Stepdance, and if you were driving high impedance phones or hard to drive phones you will notice a bigger difference over your current amp.  But with IEM it was a small upgrade.  My only portable that I liked more than Stepdance is my ALO Amphora, and it's really more of a transportable amp.
   
  With the upgraded opamps the D4 sounds just like my old P-51 which also wasn't quite as good as the Stepdance, but it's close enough if you already have one of those amps.  I also liked the Stepdance more than my Predator, and about as much as the DACport (which in my review I thought was also better than my other portable amps).  But the DACport doesn't have nearly the power of the Stepdance, nor can it be used with an iPod.  
   
  I've thought of maybe selling the Protector to get a Stepdance, so that I don't have to deal with balanced connectors in order to get max power from the amp.  The Protector really needs to be running balanced to come close to the power of the Stepdance.  I mostly use portable amps with my Macbook and a portable DAC, so I haven't decided if I really need one right now.


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> The Stepdance is better but it's not a huge jump in "wow" factor.  The D4 with upgraded opamps comes closer, but it's not quite as good (but close), nor as powerful as the Stepdance with high impedance cans.


 
  Thank you for the input! Now had I known where to get those opamps and how to install them etc etc. Being such a newbie to this world, I don't know my options to choose between. D4 is my first portable amp and I just don't know what I am missing. Small comments like yours can save a lot of money. So thanks again!


----------



## pedxing

What is stopping me from pulling the trigger with this portable amp is the power supply - does anyone have a link to a practical solution that looks like a walwart or plastic brick - not some oscilloscope-like monstrosity?  I dug around Elpacs web site, but their in-stock 12 volt's plug is too big.


----------



## Skylab

Elpac sells a supply that is regulated to +/- 5% that you can order with any tip - but I'm not sure if that is regulated enough - anyone know?
   
  http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=8790009


----------



## cooperpwc

I believe that it is straight mathematics. If you use a 12 volt power supply with a +/- rating of 5%, it will operate between 11.4 and 12.6 volts which is entirely acceptable.


----------



## Woody469

And what size tip is needed?


----------



## pedxing

Barrel size according to meier's stepdance manual is 1.3/3.5 mm (0.05”/0.14”) and center is positive (outside is negative).  Usually most outputs I have found are center positive which is good news, but most power supplies have larger barrels.
   
  Skylab's suggestion about the 12 volt solution looks good to me, but the stock versions according to the PDF data sheets are too big.  I am hopeless when it comes to ordering electronics.  Is there a way to customize it or buy adapter barrel tips?


----------



## average_joe

There are two types of regulated power supplies: linear and switching.  All of these that have been shown are switching and there are much lower priced switching power supplied.  If you can solder and have a meter to check polarity (although the amp has reverse polarity protection), you can replace the connector of any 12V regulated power supply with the tip from this.  This one looks good to me and looks similar to the one I currently have, which measures rock solid at 12V under load.
   
  Or, if you don't care to transport it, you can go with a linear one and use the cable from the above adapter, such as this (13.8V).


----------



## violeta88

I found an inexpensive 12V DC switching power supply that will work for those in countries without soldering on a new plug with 100-130VAC power systems with a minimum quantity of 1 through digikey:  http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=T984-P7P-ND
   
  Hopefully this is helpful, as I will probably be ordering a Stepdance myself in a week and a half.
   
  --Eric


----------



## pedxing

Quote: 





violeta88 said:


> I found an inexpensive 12V DC switching power supply that will work for those in countries without soldering on a new plug with 100-130VAC power systems with a minimum quantity of 1 through digikey:  http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=T984-P7P-ND


 
   

 Thanks for the link.  You are a life saver - I can't solder anything.  After looking at the link, I finally figured out how to use Digikey's search engine for power supplies.


----------



## violeta88

Quote: 





pedxing said:


> Thanks for the link.  You are a life saver - I can't solder anything.  After looking at the link, I finally figured out how to use Digikey's search engine for power supplies.


 
   
  No problem.  I'm glad I could help.
   
  --Eric


----------



## jr41

I'm currently running the UM1 and Sennheiser HD 25-1 II straight out of my iphone 4 and felt an upgrade was in order so I placed an order with Jan for the STEPDANCE last night. I'll be pairing it with the UM3X as a step up from the UM1 (since getting the HD 25 I've not bothered with the UM1 (not to take anything away from the UM1), but I want something a little more discrete (!) for portable listening, so decided to give the UM3X a try).
   
  I've been e-mailing Jan with a number of queries RE his products for a while and I must say he's a very helpful chap. I'm also encouraged by the useful impressions in this thread, and Skylab's write-up in his incredible portable amp review thread of course (what a useful resource that is!).
   
  I'll let you know my impressions when I get it and how it gets along with my existing portable setup and the UM3X.


----------



## cooperpwc

Jan is enjoying great success with the Stepdance (and it is well deserved IMHO).
   
  I was communicating with him today on some other questions. He told me that he thought he had enough stock of the Stepdance produced to last at least one year. Four weeks in and he has already sold half of them!


----------



## average_joe

Yes, the Stepdance is an absolutely fantastic amp.  I used it with my LCD-2 when I don't want to move around and it does an admirable job.  Of course, it does well with my IEMs.
   
  On the battery front...the 9.6V batteries are not worth it IMO as they don't last all that long vs. the higher mAh batteries.  The only difference is the volume needs to be a little louder with the lower V, higher mAh batteries to acheive the same spl.


----------



## airwax

Seems like you received your pico slim already. I can't wait for a shoot out between your portable amps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Yes, the Stepdance is an absolutely fantastic amp.  I used it with my LCD-2 when I don't want to move around and it does an admirable job.  Of course, it does well with my IEMs.
> 
> On the battery front...the 9.6V batteries are not worth it IMO as they don't last all that long vs. the higher mAh batteries.  The only difference is the volume needs to be a little louder with the lower V, higher mAh batteries to acheive the same spl.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





violeta88 said:


> I found an inexpensive 12V DC switching power supply that will work for those in countries without soldering on a new plug with 100-130VAC power systems with a minimum quantity of 1 through digikey:  http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=T984-P7P-ND


 

 So this'll work eh? I just ordered one.
  Thank You for the link and I hope you enjoy your new Stepdance when you get it.
  It's truly an amazing little amp.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Yes, the Stepdance is an absolutely fantastic amp.  I used it with my LCD-2 when I don't want to move around and it does an admirable job.  Of course, it does well with my IEMs.
> 
> On the battery front...the 9.6V batteries are not worth it IMO as they don't last all that long vs. the higher mAh batteries.  The only difference is the volume needs to be a little louder with the lower V, higher mAh batteries to acheive the same spl.


 


 Thanks Joe, I'm glad I didn't bother investing in the 9.6V batteries (I was tempted though)   This may seem a silly question but, since the Stepdance does not charge batteries, _should the battery be removed when using a transformer (wall wart) ?_
   
  Oh and by the way, I am astounded at how well the Stepdance pushes my LCD-2. The LCD-2 is far from portable but sometimes it's just easier to plug into the Stepdance instead of my home system. The combo does not leave feeling like I need more juice but the battery drains really quick (as expected)


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


woody469 said:


> This may seem a silly question but, since the Stepdance does not charge batteries, should the battery be removed when using a transformer (wall wart) ?


 


 Not necessary at all. In fact, Jan recommends leaving a battery in as it put pressure on the battery door to hold it securely in place.
  (Edit: Joe is right. My assumption is that your walwart is delivering more power than the battery, for example 12 volt regulated which will be a popular choice with the Stepdance.)


----------



## violeta88

Has anyone tried powering akg K701's or 702's with the Stepdance, and if so, does it do a good job (for a portable)?  I currently have a Corda Move, and it does a decent job (to a point) but it seems to be lacking a bit when it comes to loud dynamic swings.  Anyway, if anyone has experience with the Stepdance and the K701/2 I'd greatly appreciate any insights on how well they perform together.
   
  --Eric


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





airwax said:


> Seems like you received your pico slim already. I can't wait for a shoot out between your portable amps.


 

 Nope, still don't have the amp, just a tracking number.  The amp hasn't even been handed off to the post office yet.  I question Justin's grasp of the concept of time as he said they would start shipping in a week about 3 weeks ago now.
  
  Quote: 





woody469 said:


> Thanks Joe, I'm glad I didn't bother investing in the 9.6V batteries (I was tempted though)   This may seem a silly question but, since the Stepdance does not charge batteries, _should the battery be removed when using a transformer (wall wart) ?_
> 
> Oh and by the way, I am astounded at how well the Stepdance pushes my LCD-2. The LCD-2 is far from portable but sometimes it's just easier to plug into the Stepdance instead of my home system. The combo does not leave feeling like I need more juice but the battery drains really quick (as expected)


 

 As long as your wall power is several V higher than the battery voltage, the amp will not drain the battery while plugged into the wall.  So, yes, you can leave the battery in.  It is actually recommended per Jan because it holds the battery cover in place!
   
  And with my 600 mAh battery (yes, I am still using that) I get a full day with the LCD-2!


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> And with my 600 mAh battery (yes, I am still using that) I get a full day with the LCD-2!


 


 Is the 600 mAh battery a lithium polymer battery? I was looking at them. They require a special charger. I guess that is next on my list. Ordered a wall wart today thanks to the link from violeta88 .  Can't believe you still don't have the Slim. If ever I was happy to cancel an order, sthat was it. I was in the first 250 lifetime battery replacement slot like you as well !! lol Oh well


----------



## average_joe

Yes, the 600 mAh battery is a lith ion and requires a special charger because it seems to reverse charge.  My charger from iPower caused the polarity to be reversed (although I didn't try it before I charged it) and the 520 mAh battery seems to last quite a while also.  And yes, the other amp...I will reserve any more comments until later...


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





violeta88 said:


> Has anyone tried powering akg K701's or 702's with the Stepdance, and if so, does it do a good job (for a portable)?  I currently have a Corda Move, and it does a decent job (to a point) but it seems to be lacking a bit when it comes to loud dynamic swings.  Anyway, if anyone has experience with the Stepdance and the K701/2 I'd greatly appreciate any insights on how well they perform together.
> 
> --Eric


 

 Hey Eric, 
   
  You'll have to forgive me for being a bit vague in the way I explain my experience with the Stepdance and 702s, I'm pretty new to the audiophile world, so not too sure about terminology.
   
  I also pair my 702s with the MOVE and I agree that it does a decent job at driving the 702s. However, since pairing the Stepdance with the 702s, I have felt that everything is a lot 'cleaner'. The stepdance, I feel, drives the 702s a bit better. I really hate to just simply say that I think the Stepdance pairs well with the 702s and does a better job than the Move without any proper justification or explanation, but that's what my ears seems to feel when I compare the two together.
   
  Ultimately, this is a very subjective point of view with very little backing so I'm not sure if this helps at all


----------



## violeta88

Quote: 





yeemanz said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> You'll have to forgive me for being a bit vague in the way I explain my experience with the Stepdance and 702s, I'm pretty new to the audiophile world, so not too sure about terminology.
> 
> ...


 

 That is the type of explanation I was looking for, as the Move is lacking in clarity and distorts at higher volumes.  If the Stepdance drives the K701/2 at the same volumes but cleaner, than clearly it will be what I am looking for, and does power the K701/2 better than the Move.  Audio is often a subjective point of view, and since I have done the technical research I needed to verify it would power the K701/2, I was looking for subjective observations (which you provided).  Thanks yeemanz!!
   
  --Eric


----------



## thinkpol

Would iPhone4 -> Stepdance -> JH5 be a good set up or would I also need a portable DAC?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





thinkpol said:


> Would iPhone4 -> Stepdance -> JH5 be a good set up or would I also need a portable DAC?


 

 If you use a LOD, you should be fine.  The iPhone is already decoding the material with it's internal DAC from either the headphone out or a line out signal.


----------



## x3dnd3x

Anyone knows of any pouches for the Stepdance ?


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





violeta88 said:


> That is the type of explanation I was looking for, as the Move is lacking in clarity and distorts at higher volumes.  If the Stepdance drives the K701/2 at the same volumes but cleaner, than clearly it will be what I am looking for, and does power the K701/2 better than the Move.  Audio is often a subjective point of view, and since I have done the technical research I needed to verify it would power the K701/2, I was looking for subjective observations (which you provided).  Thanks yeemanz!!
> 
> --Eric


 

 No worries Eric, forgot to mention my setup before, probably doesn't matter though: ipod Touch 4th gen > DHC Lod > Stepdance/Move > 702s
   

  
  Quote: 





x3dnd3x said:


> Anyone knows of any pouches for the Stepdance ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'd be interested in finding something nice to put the stepdance into as well. Currently using my really old sony MD pouch. Fits my setup nicely... except the Lod cable sticks out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## radiohead7

Which one would you get ....
   
  A Stepdance and sflo2/t51 (total cost of about 350+140=$490 with shipping ) or a HM-602 plus re262 ( total cost $390).


----------



## x3dnd3x

I'm planning to get the sflo2 but still need alittle more time of saving up . Luckily i could still wait until Oct 15 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> Which one would you get ....
> 
> A Stepdance and sflo2/t51 (total cost of about 350+140=$490 with shipping ) or a HM-602 plus re262 ( total cost $390).


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> Which one would you get ....
> 
> A Stepdance and sflo2/t51 (total cost of about 350+140=$490 with shipping ) or a HM-602 plus re262 ( total cost $390).


 

 YES    No but seriously, It all depends on what your needs are.  Which headphone(s) will you be using?
   
  Also, I see the Head Direct price right now for the HM602 is $439


----------



## radiohead7

I already ordered the HM-602 and have pair of DBA-02 that i would use instead of the re262. I was wondering if a stepdance and sflo2 would be a better combo with the DBA-02 or is that more for cans.


----------



## hotubei

I've ordered both, stepdance and the 602. I figured stepdance should outplay 602's amp section. Plus I've ordered beyer t5p and having some uncertainty about their amp reqs I'll have a little bit of different portable amps to try - maybe one will work out better than the other.
  
  Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> Which one would you get ....
> 
> A Stepdance and sflo2/t51 (total cost of about 350+140=$490 with shipping ) or a HM-602 plus re262 ( total cost $390).


----------



## radiohead7

Wow you went all out.....i am curious to hear if the stepdance makes that much of difference with the HM-602.If your driving cans i could see how you would go that route especially the t5p. I would just be doing IEMs. I would love to hear this review when it comes out.


----------



## nlhk

StepDance is better than the amp section of Hifiman. I am using HM-801 with StepDance for listening in office and love the sound output from this combination. 
   
  Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> Wow you went all out.....i am curious to hear if the stepdance makes that much of difference with the HM-602.If your driving cans i could see how you would go that route especially the t5p. I would just be doing IEMs. I would love to hear this review when it comes out.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> I already ordered the HM-602 and have pair of DBA-02 that i would use instead of the re262. I was wondering if a stepdance and sflo2 would be a better combo with the DBA-02 or is that more for cans.


 

 I would guess that the Stepdance would be killer for the DBAs.  AJ loves it w/ his IEMs and as we know the DBAs scale incredibly well.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I would guess that the Stepdance would be killer for the DBAs.  AJ loves it w/ his IEMs and as we know the DBAs scale incredibly well.


 

 Now you've got me wanting the DBA's.  Truth be told, the vendor told me about a week ago he would shoot me an email when they are back in stock. Not like I need another pair of IEMs, it's just that this stuff is an addiction of sorts.


----------



## gopack87

Been listening to my Stepdance with some Shure SE535 for about 4 hrs today and I'm absolutely loving the sound.  The StepDance has improved the bass and soundstage and the volume control is great.  This is one special amp!


----------



## jr41

Yay my Step Dance arrived! I've had it since yesterday evening and I've been putting it through it's paces with my iphone 4 as the source and pairing it with my UM3X.
   
  I'm very pleased with the resulting sound. Based on my initial exposure, if I were to use one word to describe its performance, it would be 'refined'. The amp has a very neutral sound and provides a noticeable improvement in clarity, detail, instrument separation and space. It's a very clean and well controlled sound.
   
  The UM3X are also new to me and initially I was disappointed by how warm they sound when compared to my HD 25-1, I felt they sounded overly warm. As such I'm glad the STEPDANCE is neutral as I certainly don't feel the UM3X need any extra warmth. After using the UM3X exclusively over the last day I've gotten used to their sound signature and I'm now very happy with them. When working with the STEPDANCE they provide all the great aforementioned technical improvements, such as increased detail, but with a great smoothness. They're very relaxing to listen to, with very solid bass and a precise treble which isn't harsh at all.
   
  The STEPDANCE certainly has a quality feel to it. Almost all components, such as the battery door latch and volume knob, are made from aluminium. It has a feeling to it, perhaps imparted by it's design, which make it seem different to other - mass produced - electronics. I want to say "home made" but this isn't correct; there's a quality about it which confirms that it's the product of one man. It's quite a chunk when paired with the iphone and is barely pocket-able. It still seems like a great portable solution though, especially when you consider the quality of sound. I was expecting the volume control to be notched, given that it's described as 'stepped', but it's totally smooth. This goes for the way the volume increases when turning the volume up too, there's no hint the volume is increasing in set increments.
   
  The only niggles I have with the STEPDANCE, and I would be grateful for other owners input here, is that even on low gain - with the STEPDANCE hooked up to the iphone line out - the lowest volume setting is surprisingly loud. When listening late at night I suspect I may want the volume a little lower than it's possible go with the STEPDANCE and the UM3X. I was expecting the lowest volume setting to be silent. It also eats through batteries. I was expecting this, based comments in this thread and Jan's stated design objectives, but still I was surprised to get less than approx. 6 hours out of it on low gain (but with the current switch set to high) with a Duracell Plus 9V Alkaline battery. I'll be investing in some rechargeables and a regulated DC power adapter for sure. With no music playing the amp is silent all the way up to about 2 o'clock, after which I can detect hiss which gets quite loud at full volume (again on low gain setting). Noise or interference, like a clicking, can also be heard while turning the volume control up past 2 o'clock. The amp is very sensitive to mobile phone interference, which is a problem when your DAP is also a phone!
   
  I had a brief listen to my HD 25-1 with the STEPDANCE, and while it wasn't long enough to form any solid impressions, I was very impressed, and the lowest volume setting was more acceptable (but still not silent). The biggest proof of how good the STEPDANCE sounds was when I plugged the UM3X back into the headphone out of the iphone 4 - when the battery died on the STEPDANCE. It sounded a touch warmer, but also almost fuzzy by comparison, such was the loss in definition and control that I had become used to in my short listening time with the STEPDANCE.
   
  A few photos of the STEPDANCE in situ. I hope you can forgive the impromptu and make-shift use of cable ties and Velcro to construct a portable rig!
   
   
​   
   
​   
   
​   
   
​   
   
​


----------



## GreatDane

Great pics!


----------



## yeemanz

I like the velcro strap you use to hold it all together! Never thought about doing it that way. Was just going to wack some velcro on back of my iTouch and the stepdance instead.


----------



## cooperpwc

Great pics indeed. The Stepdance volume will not go down to silent. Rather the maximum volume for either gain setting is reduced downwards by 30 steps of approximately 1.5 db each. In other words, the minimum gain (for either gain setting) is about 45 db lower than the maximum.
   
  Talk to Jan if you have sensitive ears and IEMs. The low gain can be reduced a bit further by exchanging a resistor.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





yeemanz said:


> I like the velcro strap you use to hold it all together! Never thought about doing it that way. Was just going to wack some velcro on back of my iTouch and the stepdance instead.


 

 Doesn't that strap cover up the display on an Phone or Touch? I can't see how that would be ideal. Your idea makes more sense to me.
   
  Of course, with a Photo, Video or Classic, a rubber band (like that types that Whiplash and iQube provide) is perfect, tucked between the wheel and display. I posted this picture before. (I no longer have the Classic but an iMod is on the way.)


----------



## gameguytw

At 2010/09/18 ,I bring my souce and headphone to go the headphone's shop at Taipei city in Taiwan.
   
  I hear the corda stepdance and test many song of the source.I feel corda stepdance is good mini AMP for my beyer's T50p.


----------



## lazure

Just received my Stepdance.
   
  Wow.
   
  It really is quite the step up from the Headsix.  It sure makes my Etymotic ER-4S sing better than ever, and my source happens to be a Blackberry Bold 9700.  And FYI, I'm not getting any interference from my phone at all.
   
  I may eventually have more words to describe, but for now, just...wow.  If like me, you were a Headsix owner who was wondering whether to upgrade, wonder no more.  More transparent, more detail, much more bass.  It is a bit larger than the Headsix, but I don't lug my setup around daily, so it's plenty small for me.  And it may just eat batteries, as others have said, but I don't listen to my setup that often...although that may now change...
   
  Did I say, wow?!?  I thank Dr. Jan Meier for his good work and, as always, great service.  I am one happy pseudo-audiophile.


----------



## jr41

Thanks for the compliments RE the pictures, and thanks cooperpwc for answering my query about the volume.
   
  Yeah, that velcro strap is less than ideal, it's just something I've put in place as a temporary measure.
   
  Another observation about the STEPDANCE sound after further listening is how well it renders percussion, especially symbols. Symbols seem to be a challenge in music reproduction from my experience, but the STEPDANCE does a really good job, with a clear reproduction and a long decay.


----------



## shrisha

jr41, Nice pictures! You probably have a nice DSLR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Canon 550D may be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks for impressions. Time to start saving.


----------



## violeta88

I finally ordered my Stepdance today.  I'll let you all know my impressions when I get it.
   
  --Eric


----------



## average_joe

I finally got my Pico Slim today...now for a 3 way shootout (or 4 way?) with my amps...
   
  I did try to compare the Stepdance with the Pico Slim for a little bit and did note they sound different.  What I mean is, for example, the reverb of instruments sounds different with the Stepdance sounding more energetic.  But that is two songs with a few swaps, so I still have much more comparing before any conclusive thoughts.
   
  I do have to say the size is night and day.


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Doesn't that strap cover up the display on an Phone or Touch? I can't see how that would be ideal. Your idea makes more sense to me.
> 
> Of course, with a Photo, Video or Classic, a rubber band (like that types that Whiplash and iQube provide) is perfect, tucked between the wheel and display. I posted this picture before. (I no longer have the Classic but an iMod is on the way.)


 

 Haven't used velcro before, so I don't if it comes off well (just in case i need to resell etc) I was thinking of just getting a cheapo backing for the touch to mount the velcro. Not sure about the amp though. Nonetheless, my current setup works well, I just put everything into my old Sony Mini Disc pouch.


----------



## cooperpwc

Over time, velcro coins might or might not leave marks on the brushed metal of the Stepdance. It depends on the glue used - difficult to know for sure. It wouldn't be anything major though. Pouches work!


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Over time, velcro coins might or might not leave marks on the brushed metal of the Stepdance. It depends on the glue used - difficult to know for sure. It wouldn't be anything major though. Pouches work!


 

 Ah I see, thanks for the info!


----------



## tnmike1

The reviews note that battery life is not that good.  I'm surprised at this, because my Portaphile has a battery life between charges of about seven to eight hours.  Seems the Stepdance falls into the same category as a "battery eater"


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


tnmike1 said:


> The reviews note that battery life is not that good.  I'm surprised at this, because my Portaphile has a battery life between charges of about seven to eight hours.  Seems the Stepdance falls into the same category as a "battery eater"


 

 It is a openly stated that the Stepdance was designed to maximise SQ with  minimal compromises to size and battery life. However, with cheap Chinese batteries, I am still doing quite a bit better than some of these posters - well over 10 hours in high current mode. (I believe that it has been closer to 14 but I have not been rigorous in checking.) I use it with IEMs which might account for the lower drain.


----------



## jr41

I'm running Duracell Plus 9V alkaline in my STEPDANCE, driving my UM3X on low gain but high current setting at the moment. I've gone through two batteries so far. If I recall correctly, I got about 6 hours out of the first one, but I believe I got about 8 hours out of the last one. I think the way to go with this amp is rechargeables. The Powerex 8.4V 300mAh look like a good choice (those 500mAh lithium polymer 9v batteries look good too, but they're expensive). I think someone on this post stated they use Powerex rechargeables with this amp so there shouldn't be any fit problems. Jan said either the Powerex 8.4V 300mAh or 9.6V 230mAh would work with the STEPDANCE. I'm going with the 8.4V as I don't need the extra voltage with low impedance IEMs, so I'll get the advantage of a longer running time, thanks to the higher mAh.
   
  As an aside, I've been pondering what all those opamps in the STEPDANCE are for. Given this amp has the active balanced ground, (I don't understand this concept fully, but I think I get the gist) and a DAC involved in the digital volume control, my theory is four of the opamps are used to drive the two channels, with one opamp per + and -, and the final opamp is used in the volume control DAC. I'm not sure what the differences are between balanced ground and typical balanced technology though?


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> It is a openly stated that the Stepdance was designed to maximise SQ with  minimal compromises to portability and battery life. However, with cheap Chinese batteries, I am still doing quite a bit better than some of these posters - well over 10 hours in high current mode. (I believe that it has been closer to 14 but I have not been rigorous in checking.) I use it with IEMs which might account for the lower drain.


 

 I would doubt the IEM has anything to do with battery life only because my Portaphile only uses IEMs and battery life is still low.  And those of you who want to take the time, there's a very in-depth battery discussion in the thread "Portaphiles get no love"   It's a long thread but you can breeze through it and just get the posts on LiPo and other styles' batteries


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


tnmike1 said:


> I would doubt the IEM has anything to do with battery life...


 

 Fair enough. I was just guessing at a possible explanation. I also have not paid close attention to battery life since 9 volts cost a song in China. I will try to do a better calculation down the road.


----------



## violeta88

If you look on Meier-Audio's website in the other active balanced ground amp descriptions, like that of the Concerto, they include an overview of Meier's technology, which uses an active ground channel that has similar advantages of traditional balanced technology (using the difference in voltages between the active ground and L/R channels to drive each channel, with all four wires summing to 0V, but uses a normal unbalanced headphone connection to connect the headphone to the amp, whereas the balanced amps use discrete headphone connections like XLR plugs, and dedicated inverted/non-inverted channels to power the headphones.
   
  --Eric
  
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I'm running Duracell Plus 9V alkaline in my STEPDANCE, driving my UM3X on low gain but high current setting at the moment. I've gone through two batteries so far. If I recall correctly, I got about 6 hours out of the first one, but I believe I got about 8 hours out of the last one. I think the way to go with this amp is rechargeables. The Powerex 8.4V 300mAh look like a good choice (those 500mAh lithium polymer 9v batteries look good too, but they're expensive). I think someone on this post stated they use Powerex rechargeables with this amp so there shouldn't be any fit problems. Jan said either the Powerex 8.4V 300mAh or 9.6V 230mAh would work with the STEPDANCE. I'm going with the 8.4V as I don't need the extra voltage with low impedance IEMs, so I'll get the advantage of a longer running time, thanks to the higher mAh.
> 
> As an aside, I've been pondering what all those opamps in the STEPDANCE are for. Given this amp has the active balanced ground, (I don't understand this concept fully, but I think I get the gist) and a DAC involved in the digital volume control, my theory is four of the opamps are used to drive the two channels, with one opamp per + and -, and the final opamp is used in the volume control DAC. I'm not sure what the differences are between balanced ground and typical balanced technology though?


----------



## Townyj

Wow... That battery life is rather disappointing.


----------



## lazure

Battery life is part of the trade-off.  I can only speak for a comparison between the Meier Headsix and the Stepdance, as these have been my only two amps.  The Headsix lasted at least 50 hours and was a fair bit smaller, but I find the difference in SQ is absolutely worth it.


----------



## Skylab

Yeah, that's the thing about the current competitive landscape of portable headphone amps - it's really crowded. This amp is optimized purely for sound quality, not for battery life. There are plenty of other amps out there, including as mentioned several from Meier, that are optimized more for battery life. But there is a trade off in SQ then.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

It's interesting that more than a few people here complain about 6-10 hours battery life in an amp optimized to double the voltage swing and drive full size phones, but I don't see many complaints about the iBasso D4 which has the same battery life and half the voltage swing.  
   
  With the D4 I can't keep the amp plugged into the wall for power, because that activates the DAC and/or only gives it a voltage of 5v to run the amp with a computer if the battery is dead.  The Stepdance can be plugged into the wall with 12v power supply when the battery is dead, and match the power of some desktop amps like EF2, Nuforce Icon or Travagans Red and even the Meier Headfive.  This is great for pairing with a Pico DAC or uDAC-2 and a computer at home or work, or in a hotel room when traveling, or just for listening out on the back patio watching the sun set.
   
  I think the Stepdance is a little large for stacking under a nano or iPhone, to listen to IEM on the go and in a pocket.  I just don't think that was the intended market for this product.  Now, if I have a tiny amp that will always go with me and my Nano, then I definitely want good battery life.  I don't even want to have to plug it in every night.  A rechargeable amp with 6-10 hours battery life and non-removeable battery would be a huge mistake.  At least for people traveling with the Stepdance they can pop in a fresh battery at the airport, instead of having to look for a spot to plug it into the wall to charge.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Yeah, that's the thing about the current competitive landscape of portable headphone amps - it's really crowded. This amp is optimized purely for sound quality, not for battery life. There are plenty of other amps out there, including as mentioned several from Meier, that are optimized more for battery life. But there is a trade off in SQ then.


 
   
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> It's interesting that more than a few people here complain about 6-10 hours battery life in an amp optimized to double the voltage swing and drive full size phones, but I don't see many complaints about the iBasso D4 which has the same battery life and half the voltage swing.
> 
> With the D4 I can't keep the amp plugged into the wall for power, because that activates the DAC and/or only gives it a voltage of 5v to run the amp with a computer if the battery is dead.  The Stepdance can be plugged into the wall with 12v power supply when the battery is dead, and match the power of some desktop amps like EF2, Nuforce Icon or Travagans Red and even the Meier Headfive.  This is great for pairing with a Pico DAC or uDAC-2 and a computer at home or work, or in a hotel room when traveling, or just for listening out on the back patio watching the sun set.
> 
> I think the Stepdance is a little large for stacking under a nano or iPhone, to listen to IEM on the go and in a pocket.  I just don't think that was the intended market for this product.  Now, if I have a tiny amp that will always go with me and my Nano, then I definitely want good battery life.  I don't even want to have to plug it in every night.  A rechargeable amp with 6-10 hours battery life and non-removeable battery would be a huge mistake.  At least for people traveling with the Stepdance they can pop in a fresh battery at the airport, instead of having to look for a spot to plug it into the wall to charge.


 

 Well put from both of you.  It comes down to how you want to use it and with what IMO.  I love being able to power my LCD-2 while moving around the house with the Stepdance.  I just received the Pico Slim that has a distinct size advantage and longer battery life.  Based on my initial listening with IEMs, the sound quality gap between the two isn't all that large; it is more about sound signature differences.  But I will know more over time.  HPA, I think you have both and probably have already compared the two, any comments?
   
  As far as listening time, 10 hours is plenty for me, and I think with a 600 mAh battery it might be closer to 12 hours.  However, if you easily double your battery life by bringing a spare battery and can extend it even further with ease.  For travel purposes, the iPower charger I have is tiny and travels well.
   
  And while I only own one of the HiTech 600 mAh batteries, I would recommend this kit for the Stepdance.


----------



## wuwhere

My feeling is as a product, the Stepdance tries to capture both portability and small desktop markets. Portability means small, light and long battery life for IEMs. Desktop means HP and IEMs with less concern for size, weight and battery life since one will use a power supply. Ofcourse it has to sound excellent in both applications. Having said that, as a small desktop, its excellent. But as a portable I don't know.
  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> It's interesting that more than a few people here complain about 6-10 hours battery life in an amp optimized to double the voltage swing and drive full size phones, but I don't see many complaints about the iBasso D4 which has the same battery life and half the voltage swing.
> 
> With the D4 I can't keep the amp plugged into the wall for power, because that activates the DAC and/or only gives it a voltage of 5v to run the amp with a computer if the battery is dead.  The Stepdance can be plugged into the wall with 12v power supply when the battery is dead, and match the power of some desktop amps like EF2, Nuforce Icon or Travagans Red and even the Meier Headfive.  This is great for pairing with a Pico DAC or uDAC-2 and a computer at home or work, or in a hotel room when traveling, or just for listening out on the back patio watching the sun set.
> 
> I think the Stepdance is a little large for stacking under a nano or iPhone, to listen to IEM on the go and in a pocket.  I just don't think that was the intended market for this product.  Now, if I have a tiny amp that will always go with me and my Nano, then I definitely want good battery life.  I don't even want to have to plug it in every night.  A rechargeable amp with 6-10 hours battery life and non-removeable battery would be a huge mistake.  At least for people traveling with the Stepdance they can pop in a fresh battery at the airport, instead of having to look for a spot to plug it into the wall to charge.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Well put from both of you.  It comes down to how you want to use it and with what IMO.  I love being able to power my LCD-2 while moving around the house with the Stepdance.  I just received the Pico Slim that has a distinct size advantage and longer battery life.  Based on my initial listening with IEMs, the sound quality gap between the two isn't all that large; it is more about sound signature differences.  But I will know more over time.  *HPA, I think you have both and probably have already compared the two, any comments?*
> 
> As far as listening time, 10 hours is plenty for me, and I think with a 600 mAh battery it might be closer to 12 hours.  However, if you easily double your battery life by bringing a spare battery and can extend it even further with ease.  For travel purposes, the iPower charger I have is tiny and travels well.
> 
> And while I only own one of the HiTech 600 mAh batteries, I would recommend this kit for the Stepdance.


 

 Most of my experience with the Stepdance was with two prototypes in March of this year that I auditioned for Jan.  I emailed him impressions about what I thought, and which version was better with which phones.  One model was just a little better than the other, and other listener's agreed with my impressions so that's the design that Jan ran with.  I have not bought a Stepdance yet, but I'm going to once I have some bills paid off.  
   
  So I compared the two prototypes to my RSA Protector, opamp rolled D4 and D10, 3MOVE, XM5, DACport and others, but the Pico Slim didn't arrive for another couple of months if I recall.  So, I never compared the Slim to the particular Stepdance that Jan put into production.  I do believe that the Slim's sound is on a similar level to the Stepdance that did not go into production, which is slightly more laid back than the production Stepdance.  The production Stepdance is slightly more energetic without becoming too aggressive.  Both prototypes were good, but I just preferred the signature of one with most phones better.
   
  In comparison, the Pico Slim sounds good with an HD800 in terms of sound signature.  But it can't go past moderate volume levels because it's underpowered with them, and so bass impact suffers. The balanced Protector can drive the HD800 to loud levels like the single ended Stepdance, but the Protector sounds brighter and more fatiguing than the Stepdance with the HD800.  The balanced Protector sounds better with HD600 and HE-5 than it does with HD800, but I thought the Stepdance drove those phones just as well, and without needing special cables and adapters.  Single ended I feel the Protector is lacking in power for the HD600/800, but it's not bad.  On the other hand the HE-5 sounded terrible in single ended mode from the Protector (thin and bright), while the Stepdance drove them better single ended than my other portable amps.  This was with a 12 and 15v 4.5A regulated power supply for laptops (15v okay for proto, not sure about production).
   
  My LA7000 and HF-2 are single ended phones that I thought they worked better with the Stepdance than either my single ended Protector or Pico Slim (or D4/10).  With those two phones as well as with the HD600 the 3MOVE was actually not too far behind.  However, all of these amps are in the top tier of portable amps, and the improvements going from one to another are not huge (except in the differences in power).  It seems the Stepdance, Protector (balanced not single ended) and 3MOVE have a good bit of power, the XM5 and D4 were close but not up to the same levels, while the D10 was just a little above the Slim which had the least power.  The Pico Slim is geared towards the low impedance IEM market, and the Stepdance is geared toward the high impedance or full size headphone market - Apples and Oranges.  Everyone should have one of each.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> My feeling is as a product, the Stepdance tries to capture both portability and small desktop markets. Portability means small, light and long battery life for IEMs. Desktop means HP and IEMs with less concern for size, weight and battery life since one will use a power supply. Ofcourse it has to sound excellent in both applications. Having said that, as a small desktop, its excellent. But as a portable I don't know.


 

 I still haven't found an "all-in-one" portable amp that does all categories better than all the other competition. I would say the iBasso D4 is more flexible and versatile, apart from it's poor battery life.  But choosing one amp always seems to be a compromise.  The D4 is not as large as the Stepdance/3MOVE, but it's still not as portable as the Slim.  It's got more power in 9v mode than Slim, but still can't match the power of the Stepdance.  With upgraded opamps it sounds like a P-51 clone and is only a little behind the Stepdance in sound, so one could give up that little bit of sound quality in return for a DAC and better portability.  But, the D4 is still a little underpowered with HD600/800/HE-5 and that's where the Stepdance comes in.  My Macbook > Pico Slim > Stepdance is a bit better with HD600/800/HE-5 than the Macbook > D4.  
   
  In the long run I'd rather have the Pico DAC + Slim + Stepdance, and then I could live without all the other portable amps and just alternate between the two as needed, depending on what I was listening with and where.  In my case I keep all the amps that I have for doing reviews and comparisons; but in the real world I'd just have the minimal pieces of gear with one DAC and two different amps to cover all my IEM and phones.  average_joe has the right idea by having both amps. (I picked the Pico DAC because it works well with iPad and Macbook, and being separate means it doesn't add weight and size to my Pico Slim when I just want to amp an iPod - plus I hook up two amps to the DAC via RCA and 3.5mm at the same time).


----------



## Anaxilus

@HPA
   
  Any impressions of the Stepdance v. DACport?  Feel free to chime on w/ the Pico DAC and Slim if you feel like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I was considering the Stepdance but I keep looking at the measurements and portability turns into transportability in my mind.
   
  @AJ  How do you like your Slim v. Arrow?
   
  Sorry for the OT.


----------



## cooperpwc

I can see where some might not regard the Stepdance as the ideal portable amp for IEMs but some of us happily use it that way. For me it's a no brainer; SQ first. The digital volume control and swapable batteries are also central to my decision. I quite like the form factor for my primary use, i.e. as a transportable.


----------



## LevA

I would love to hear a comparison of Stepdance to TTVJ portable hybrid.  
  with all these new portable amps, just wondering if I am missing much... though I'm still quite happy with my TTVJ.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





leva said:


> I would love to hear a comparison of Stepdance to TTVJ portable hybrid.
> with all these new portable amps, just wondering if I am missing much... though I'm still quite happy with my TTVJ.


 

 Well if your global citizenship brings you to Shanghai, we must do a sound-off. The TTVJ Millet hybrid is one of the portable amps out there that continues to intrigue me.


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Well if your global citizenship brings you to Shanghai, we must do a sound-off. The TTVJ Millet hybrid is one of the portable amps out there that continues to intrigue me.


 

 will gladly do if i ever get to Shanghai (actually its on my priority list. hopefully next year sometime..)
  in the meantime, if you ever feel like taking a holiday on a tropical island with lovely beaches and warm sunny days, you are more than welcome to come and visit us here on Guam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  as for the TTVJ, I do think very highly of this amp..lots of power with lovely tonality and a touch of tube softness..


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> @HPA
> 
> Any impressions of the Stepdance v. DACport?  Feel free to chime on w/ the Pico DAC and Slim if you feel like.
> 
> ...


 

 I'll have to dig out my notes from a few months back, and see if I put anything down specific about that comparison.  I do recall the Stepdance had more power, and I think that the DACport was slightly more laid back sounding.


----------



## wsoelivan

@cooperpwc: Are you located in Shanghai? I have TTVJ portable (not the millet hybrid portable) with me and I'm going to Shanghai tomorrow, will be there for a week or so. PM me if you want to meet up and do a TTVJ slim vs meier stepdance comparison. I've been wondering the performance of stepdance for quite a while.


----------



## shanghaiW3

Quote: 





wsoelivan said:


> @cooperpwc: Are you located in Shanghai? I have TTVJ portable (not the millet hybrid portable) with me and I'm going to Shanghai tomorrow, will be there for a week or so. PM me if you want to meet up and do a TTVJ slim vs meier stepdance comparison. I've been wondering the performance of stepdance for quite a while.


 

 Hey, I live in Shanghai! I would love if we could all meet up and sample gear (I am currently in the market for a portable amp, but as of now I just have my iPhone 3gs and my jh16s, so I have little to bring to the table). Let me know.


----------



## cooperpwc

PMs sent.


----------



## tiohn

A quick note to say that after corresponding with Jan earlier this week, I am pleased to have ordered a Stepdance. Thus far I cannot speak highly enough of Jan's prompt communications and willingness to respond thoroughly to even the most mundane questions, not to mention that he's selling equipment that is actually prepared to ship immediately, unlike others who will take your money but will not respond to one reasonable inquiry about shipping dates (*ahem*). I very much look forward to enjoying the Stepdance very soon.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





violeta88 said:


> If you look on Meier-Audio's website in the other active balanced ground amp descriptions, like that of the Concerto, they include an overview of Meier's technology, which uses an active ground channel that has similar advantages of traditional balanced technology (using the difference in voltages between the active ground and L/R channels to drive each channel, with all four wires summing to 0V, but uses a normal unbalanced headphone connection to connect the headphone to the amp, whereas the balanced amps use discrete headphone connections like XLR plugs, and dedicated inverted/non-inverted channels to power the headphones.
> 
> --Eric


 

 For those of us who are electronically stupid, are you saying this amp acts like a balanced amp???  I think you are, but just not sure.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> For those of us who are electronically stupid, are you saying this amp acts like a balanced amp???  I think you are, but just not sure.


 

 I too am electronically challenged but from what I have read I believe this is what is meant. It would be great to hear from one of our more technically aware members to confirm this!
   
  All I know is that once a couple of things have been sold I am getting one of these, can't wait!


----------



## violeta88

That is the gist I got from the write-up on Meier-Audio's website.  I'm still a bit unsure of how it exactly works, but the Meier-Audio website does a better job than I ever could in explaining it.
  EDIT:  From the write-up on the Concerto page, the technology used in the Concerto and the Stepdance has similar *benefits in comparison to conventional balanced technology, such as the lack of ground channel pollution and crosstalk between channels, like conventional balanced headphone amplifiers.*
  --Eric
  Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> For those of us who are electronically stupid, are you saying this amp acts like a balanced amp???  I think you are, but just not sure.


----------



## yeemanz

As the MOVE and stepdance are the only amps that I have owned, I can't compare to other more portable amps. But in general, the stepdance is small enough for me to take around. I'm actually thinking of getting a 6th gen nano to go with it. So together I reckon it'll be light and portable enough. The iTouch + stepdance is a bit too heavy imo.


----------



## jr41

I purchased the STEPDANCE because I wanted a flexible, high quality, solid-state amp with a neutral sound signature. My main setup will include an OTL tube amp, which is somewhat limiting in what headphones I can pair with it to best effect (i.e. anything with a low impedance). The great thing about the STEPDANCE is that it is portable enough to allow me to enjoy no-compromise sound while at work or away from my main rig (i.e. on holiday etc.), but it also functions as a viable solid state desktop amp when I need it to. I tested it with my HD 650 a couple of evenings ago and I was very pleased with the results, holding up against the Little Dot MK IV SE (though the MK IV isn't burnt in yet) well.
   
  The only thing I would say is that there's no express indication on Jan's website that the STEPDANCE is designed for higher-impedance phones, unless this is conveyed in the specs - but I've still not got my head around what all the specs. mean (I'm getting there slowly). (It could also be that impedance isn't the issue, it could be sensitivity or some other technical characteristic?) For this reason, I e-mailed Jan with the specs. of the UM3X and my HD 25 II asking if they would be a good pairing. Jan advised I should be very pleased with the results with these phones, and I am, except perhaps for the loudness of the lowest volume setting (only really an issue with the UM3X). What concerns me for the future is that the UM3X are rated at 124 dB SPL/mW and 56 ohms, and the lowest volume is just about quiet enough when I want to listen at lower volumes. However, something like the Grado SR225i, which I might like to try at some point in the future, is only 32 ohms. I'm not sure of the Grado's sensitivity rating and how to interpret it - the website states: SPL 1mV: 98. Does this mean that the SR225i would be even louder at lowest volume on the STEPDANCE? If so I might contact Jan about getting the lowest volume output adjusted if possible, as per copperpwc's earlier recommendation.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





violeta88 said:


> That is the gist I got from the write-up on Meier-Audio's website.  I'm still a bit unsure of how it exactly works, but the Meier-Audio website does a better job than I ever could in explaining it.
> EDIT:  From the write-up on the Concerto page, the technology used in the Concerto and the Stepdance has similar *benefits in comparison to conventional balanced technology, such as the lack of ground channel pollution and crosstalk between channels, like conventional balanced headphone amplifiers.*
> --Eric


 

 Thanks for the info RE the balanced ground violeta88. I saw Jan's explanation of the technology on the Concerto page a while ago, when considering the Concerto for a desktop setup. However I must confess I didn't really understand the explanation. I got the impression from what little I did understand that balanced ground provides a cleaner sound (i.e. less noise) than non-balanced ground setups, but that balanced ground doesn't provide the extra drive/control over the speaker that the more common balanced technology does. Does this sound correct? A common view of Jan's balanced ground technology seems to be that it does provide all the benefits of regular balanced technology, without the need for a re-cable, so my understanding is probably wrong.


----------



## cooperpwc

*STEPDANCE WITH IMOD 5.5G*
   
  I thought that I would pass this information along. I have heard that some portable amps have input caps and therefore do not require LODs with capacitors to handle the DC offset voltage from the iMod 5.5G. Since I own both an ALO LOD with Blackgates and a Whiplash LOD without, I contacted Jan as to the status of the Stepdance. This is his reply:
   
  Quote: 





> The STEPDANCE is DC-coupled! There are no capacitors at the input and you therefore definitely will need the Blackgates.


 
   
  No real surprise there. Use a proper iMod LOD between the iMod 5.5G and the Stepdance.


----------



## violeta88

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Thanks for the info RE the balanced ground violeta88. I saw Jan's explanation of the technology on the Concerto page a while ago, when considering the Concerto for a desktop setup. However I must confess I didn't really understand the explanation. I got the impression from what little I did understand that balanced ground provides a cleaner sound (i.e. less noise) than non-balanced ground setups, but that balanced ground doesn't provide the extra drive/control over the speaker that the more common balanced technology does. Does this sound correct? A common view of Jan's balanced ground technology seems to be that it does provide all the benefits of regular balanced technology, without the need for a re-cable, so my understanding is probably wrong.


 
   
  I'm not quite certain about the extra drive/control, but the main feature of the balanced ground that the stepdance has is that crosstalk is reduced considerably, making the channel seperation, and clarity better.  Noise would be a factor of the characteristics of the opamps in the unit and is also a factor of the noise floor of your source component.  The drive/control may seem to be better even if it isn't due to the very low crosstalk, as the imaging will be improved and will sound cleaner and more natural overall.
   
  --Eric


----------



## Jan Meier

[size=10pt]Dear Head-Fillows,[/size]
   
[size=10pt]The STEPDANCE has been a surprising success. The first production batch was thought to last for at least one year but within 4 weeks after introduction half the amplifiers have been sold already. Those were busy weeks! (My mother would say “Keeps you of the street!”[/size]
   
[size=10pt][/size]
   
[size=10pt]Nonetheless a few problems and questions appeared in this thread. Let me try to answer some of them.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> What screwdriver did you buy ? I also intend to get 1 just in case the volume knob comes loose .[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Indeed it seems that a few volume knobs were not attached properly. I’m very sorry for that. The screws on this very first batch are attached using a hex key screw driver with a diameter of 0.035 inch (0.9 mm). These are not very common. If you have some problems with the knob my suggestion is to ask your local watch-maker to tighten the screw. He should have the proper tool.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Needless to say that a second production batch will use a more common screw.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> What is stopping me from pulling the trigger with this portable amp is the power supply - does anyone have a link to a practical solution that looks like a walwart or plastic brick - not some oscilloscope-like monstrosity [/size]
   
[size=10pt]Be aware that very small power supplies are normally switched types. My recommendation would be to go for an analog supply instead. They’re bigger, but their output is also cleaner, without high-frequency noise.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> Barrel size according to meier's stepdance manual is 1.3/3.5 mm (0.05”/0.14”) and center is positive (outside is negative).  Usually most outputs I have found are center positive which is good news, but most power supplies have larger barrels.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]There are many different barrel sizes around. There is no one single standard. Fortunately many external supplies come with a variety of barrels which can be easily exchanged.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]>  the Stepdance does not charge batteries, should the battery be removed when using a transformer (wall wart) ?[/size]
   
[size=10pt]There is no need to remove the battery. It is protected against the higher voltages of the external supply by a diode.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> Anyone knows of any pouches for the Stepdance ?[/size]
   
[size=10pt]You may try a photo shop. Various customers have bought a pouche originally intended for a digicam. Seems to work fine.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> even on low gain - with the STEPDANCE hooked up to the iphone line out - the lowest volume setting is surprisingly loud.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]For technical reasons it is not possible to have the volume control go to zero. A certain minimum gain is required.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]This overall gain can be lowered on request but with over 200 amplifiers sold thus far only 2 customers had this need so it seems not to be a very urgent problem. If people are handy with a soldering iron then they could well request some instructions. It only involves the exchange of two 1206-size SMD-resistors. Of course it’s always possible to let me do the job. Just drop me a mail.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> It also eats through batteries.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]True! Current consumption is relatively high. But this is all for the sake of sound quality.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]People interested in a very long battery life should consider the HEADSIX/XXS instead. These are smaller, use 20% of the current of the STEPDANCE and are cheaper. They still sound good, just not as good as the STEPDANCE.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Life is a compromise!![/size]
   
[size=10pt]Please note that the STEPDANCE does have a low-current-consumption mode in which battery life is doubled! (at the expensive of a slight decrease in sound quality!)[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> The amp is very sensitive to mobile phone interference, which is a problem when your DAP is also a phone![/size]
   
[size=10pt]This is a first for me. Could it be, that the noise is on the line-out of the phone?[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> I've been pondering what all those opamps in the STEPDANCE are for.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]The extra opamps are all needed to implement the active balanced ground. The volume control does not need an opamp.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]> If you look on Meier-Audio's website in the other active balanced ground amp descriptions, like that of the Concerto, they include an overview of Meier's technology, which uses an active ground channel that has similar advantages of traditional balanced [/size]
   
[size=10pt]> For those of us who are electronically stupid, are you saying this amp acts like a balanced amp??? [/size]
   
[size=10pt]The STEPDANCE indeed offers many of the advantages of balanced driving without the disadvantage of recabling the headphone(s). The concept of active balanced ground certainly contributes significantly to the sound quality that is obtained.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Admittedly though the concept may not be easy to grasp when you’re not into it. But who cares? Just enjoy the results!  [/size]
   
   
[size=10pt]There is one problem with the STEPDANCE that has not been mentioned in this thread yet but that was noted in a Japanese forum and caused some concern with the members.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]With some of the amplifiers, in combination with high sensitive headphones a buzzing sound can be heard at higher volume settings. Fortunately these are very unhealthy volume settings and therefore this buzz has no real practical implications but it is annoying nonetheless.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]This weekend I’ve done some very extensive testing and it was found that the buzz is originating from the LT1054 voltage converter inside the amp. This converter is used to produce a negative voltage supply line from the positive input supply voltage. Normally this LT1054 loads and unloads a capacitor at a switching frequency of 25 kHz. However, with some of the amplifiers the LT1054 is working at 5 kHz only, which is far outside the specifications of this chip. This much lower switching frequency brings the ripple on the power supply line inside the audio range, thus resulting in a small buzz.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]As far as I can see now, two production batches of the LT1054 were used in the STEPDANCE. One batch has production number 750 and is working properly. The other batch has production number 830 and is working at a lowered frequency.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]If your amplifier is producing a buzz and if this buzz annoys you (it does not effect sound quality!) then open the amplifier and check the production number on the LT1054 chip, found directly behind the potentiometer/volume control. If you want to have the problem solved then ask me for instructions on how and where to return the amp and I will exchange the converter. Alternatively, if you’re handy yourself with a soldering iron, I’m more than willing to send you a chip and you can do the exchange yourself.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Needless to say that all amps that will be shipped from this date will have proper functional voltage converters.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Cheers[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Jan[/size]


----------



## jr41

Hi Jan,
   
  Thanks for contributing to the thread, lots of interesting information in your post. It didn't occur to me that the mobile phone interference could be being picked up by the iphone line-out. The interference noise does seem to change if you move the phone to a different position in relation to the amp, which to my mind suggests the line-out isn't the problem. I'll try to think of a way to test this further - perhaps if I use a difference source and have a mobile phone within the vicinity.
   
  RE the resistor change to lower the lowest volume output, what kind of impact might this have on sound quality? Sadly I'm most certainly not handy with a soldering iron (!). I haven't found it to be a problem so far in real usage so I'll see how I get on, I may drop you an e-mail if that changes though, thanks. I am curious though, do you have an idea of which headphone (or general type, etc.) most customers are pairing with your amp?
   
  Congratulations on creating a superb sounding amp by the way!


----------



## ianmedium

Now that is service, thank you Jan!
   
  I am looking forward to placing my order with you soon!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Now that is service, thank you Jan!


 

 Couldn't agree more!


----------



## koto-in

Quote: 





> [size=10pt]My mother would say “Keeps you off the street!”[/size]


 
   
[size=10pt]This is a great quote from someone who makes products that keep you _on_ the street![/size]


----------



## violeta88

I received my amp today and it is one of the affected units, thus I'm not going to be able to say anything else until this issue is resolved.....
   
  --Eric
   
  EDIT:  Aside from the noticable whine at lower volume levels with my IE7's, the Stepdance does a great job powering my HD580 headphones.  I can't test them with my K701's because they are on their way to the repair shop to replace the left driver (again), so that will have to wait for a while.
   
  2nd EDIT:  I have to say Jan Meier is very quick to respond and is doing his best to resolve the issues with the defective part.  Other than the buzzing issue caused by the defective part, the Stepdance is truly a great headphone amp.


----------



## resshin

my amp just crossed 100hrs burn-in. sounding superb with my HD650 and SE535


----------



## davidio

Can anyone speak to this question:  How would the Stepdance compare to my TTVJ millett hybrid portable?  I'm guessing stronger, tighter bass and bit more clinical sounding in the upper registers.  Anyone?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





davidio said:


> Can anyone speak to this question:  How would the Stepdance compare to my TTVJ millett hybrid portable?  I'm guessing stronger, tighter bass and bit more clinical sounding in the upper registers.  Anyone?


 

 I've not compared them directly since I sold my TTVJ last December, but the Millett was a warm and tubey amp with good power and weight, but with less detail than some of my other amps that I owned at the time (D10, P-51, 3MOVE).  In comparing the Stepdance prototype to some of these above amps that I still own, I would say the Stepdance is more detailed and less tubey than a TTVJ portable millett hybrid, yet still warm and powerful.  But clinical is not a description I would use to describe the Stepdance, although it is more aggressive than the TTVJ millett was it's not overly so.


----------



## Zuqi

Does anyone use stepdance compared with TTVJ slim?


----------



## davidio

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I've not compared them directly since I sold my TTVJ last December, but the Millett was a warm and tubey amp with good power and weight, but with less detail than some of my other amps that I owned at the time (D10, P-51, 3MOVE).  In comparing the Stepdance prototype to some of these above amps that I still own, I would say the Stepdance is more detailed and less tubey than a TTVJ portable millett hybrid, yet still warm and powerful.  But clinical is not a description I would use to describe the Stepdance, although it is more aggressive than the TTVJ millett was it's not overly so.


 


 Right!  I remember how you talked about enjoying the TTVJ, one of the reasons I picked it up in the first place.  Having used the first Meier Move before, I did prefer the TTVJ because of the extra warmth and the punch.  I don't think I would ever sell it, but the idea of extra power and presence has me intrigued enough to get a Stepdance.  I'm hoping it'll come closer to the power and weight I get plugged into my stereo at home.


----------



## jendol

i really think I want to order this amp


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





jendol said:


> i really think I want to order this amp


 


  I know I am going to!
  It is my Birthday next month so this is going to be my present to myself!


----------



## davidio

I went through the meier audio site and didn't see any info about how to buy a stepdance.  What am I missing here?


----------



## gopack87

Quote: 





davidio said:


> I went through the meier audio site and didn't see any info about how to buy a stepdance.  What am I missing here?


 



  Just send Jan an email order(meier-audio@t-online.de) He usually responds right away(assuming it's business hours in Germany)


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





davidio said:


> I went through the meier audio site and didn't see any info about how to buy a stepdance.  What am I missing here?


 

 Yeh, there's no actual online order page. Just contact Jan directly and he'll set you up.


----------



## cooperpwc

I have been asked for some time for a comparison of the Meier Headsix and Stepdance when used with the Westone ES5. My Stepdance was with Jan for a while because I wanted the low gain volume lowered. (It's just a 6 db difference but I find it useful with some of my music since the ES5 is very sensitive.) That allowed me some quality time with the iMod+Headsix+ES5 combo. Now the Stepdance is back and I am in a position to compare.
   
  First off, the Headsix is a fine little amp with the ES5. It has good bass (one of its real strengths) and throws out a wide soundstage. I could be very happy staying with the Headsix+ES5 combination.
   
  The one issue that I had is that the Headsix pot only gets into its absolute sweetest zone approaching 9:00. This is too loud for some of my music with the sensitive ES5 IEMs. This is a problem that the Headsix shares with many portable amps - hence the growing popularity of digitally controlled attenuators. I have Rockbox on my iMod, which allows for lowering of the line out level where desired, so that issue with the Headsix was addressed. Still one ideally does not mess with the bit stream of a line out. The Stepdance (especially with the gain lowered) has made that completely unnecessary. I have full control from its stepped attenuator (which is a lovely feature; channels are perfectly balanced at every volume level).
   
  As good as the Headsix is with the ES5s, the Stepdance is that much better. By better, I mean primarily that it is weightier. It is surprising how well the ES5 responds to the extra current. The bass digs deep and grips. The overall sound through the mids is fuller. These are the differences that are obvious. More subtle is that the soundstage is more 3-dimensional and the overall transparency improved. The SQ of the iMod+Stepdance+ES5 is simply fantastic. Since I actually like the form factor of the Stepdance - and I love the attenuator - for me the upgrade is a no brainer. (It also doesn't hurt that the Stepdance does a pretty impressive job with my 600 ohm DT880s - extremely impressive for a portable. The Headsix cannot really compete in that realm.)
   
  Again, I could be happy using either amp with the ES5 but the Stepdance is a material and worthy step up. Of course, it is bigger, more expensive and consumes batteries at a more rapid pace. However, there is no magic. As they say, 'Ya gets whats ya pay for.'


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I have been asked for some time for a comparison of the Meier Headsix and Stepdance when used with the Westone ES5. My Stepdance was with Jan for a while because I wanted the low gain volume lowered. (It's just a 6 db difference but I find it useful with some of my music since the ES5 is very sensitive.) That allowed me some quality time with the iMod+Headsix+ES5 combo. Now the Stepdance is back and I am in a position to compare.
> 
> First off, the Headsix is a fine little amp with the ES5. It has good bass (one of its real strengths) and throws out a wide soundstage. I could be very happy staying with the Headsix+ES5 combination.
> 
> ...


 


  Thank you so much for this excellent review, there seem to be precious few of the stepdance, I assume as it is so new. Your review only serves to harden my resolve in purchasing one this month.
   
  I wonder, I have the standard latest generation ipod classic. I am very happy with the player especially with the PA2V2 and etymotic ER4s that I have, Do you think my source is good enough to be used with this amp?
  I ask as some say it is flat and lifeless (I can compare it to both COWON and Sony and must say I do not find it to be so in my experience but it is a niggling thought in my head!)
   
  What I have noticed with Garys amp, as good as it is for the price, is that I do have to turn the volume up to get more feeling and resolve with music, reading your review it seems the stepdance solves this problem (not a problem when one thinks Garys amp is $300 less in cost!)
   
  I ould have mucked around in the lower end amps but thinking on it it made more sense to me to just commit to the higher price and be done once and for all with an amp!
   
  By the way, I use lossless and a silvercab pro LOD cable
   
  I am wondering as well if this amp will work well with my AKGK701'S?


----------



## cooperpwc

ianmedium, I did not love the Classic as a source. There is plenty of detail but to my ears it lacked body. On the other hand, lots of people on here are using the Classic as a source with good portable amps so YMMV.
   
  I have no experience with the K701s.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> ianmedium, I did not love the Classic as a source. There is plenty of detail but to my ears it lacked body. On the other hand, lots of people on here are using the Classic as a source with good portable amps so YMMV.
> 
> I have no experience with the K701s.


 


  Thanks for that Cooper, I have a feeling the amp will add rather than detract from the pleasure of quality of music.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thanks for that Cooper, I have a feeling the amp will add rather than detract from the pleasure of quality of music.


 


  indeed it will, i use a classic as my source for much of my listening, since it is one of the only dap's that i can take into my work. ever since i sold my protector in preparation for the JH3A, i have missed it quite a bit, the HP out of the classic just cant compare with the LO into a good amp. now im sure that a better source would be better still, but the classic does benefit from an amp


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I have been asked for some time for a comparison of the Meier Headsix and Stepdance when used with the Westone ES5. My Stepdance was with Jan for a while because I wanted the low gain volume lowered. (It's just a 6 db difference but I find it useful with some of my music since the ES5 is very sensitive.) That allowed me some quality time with the iMod+Headsix+ES5 combo. Now the Stepdance is back and I am in a position to compare.
> 
> First off, the Headsix is a fine little amp with the ES5. It has good bass (one of its real strengths) and throws out a wide soundstage. I could be very happy staying with the Headsix+ES5 combination.
> 
> ...


 

 Great impressions - I agree with the comparison (at least while using ES3X and JH13Pro, since I didn't have ES5 at the time I borrowed the Stepdance).  The Headsix is a great little amp that I actually liked more than my Tomahawk, but the Stepdance that I had on loan was a step above in "drive" and soundstage.


----------



## jr41

Hi cooperpwc, can I ask, did the mod Jan performe to lower the gain affect sound quality at all? What was involved in the mod? With the UM3X, I find the lowest volume on the STEPDANCE is ok when using the line out of my iphone 4, but when using my desktop DAC as a source I find it too loud, and so I'm interested in this mod.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Great impressions - I agree with the comparison (at least while using ES3X and JH13Pro, since I didn't have ES5 at the time I borrowed the Stepdance).  The Headsix is a great little amp that I actually liked more than my Tomahawk, but the Stepdance that I had on loan was a step above in "drive" and soundstage.


 

 Thanks. The Headsix remains a good back-up amp for me. I will be hanging on to it for the foreseeable future although the Stepdance is my amp of choice now.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Hi cooperpwc, can I ask, did the mod Jan performe to lower the gain affect sound quality at all? What was involved in the mod? With the UM3X, I find the lowest volume on the STEPDANCE is ok when using the line out of my iphone 4, but when using my desktop DAC as a source I find it too loud, and so I'm interested in this mod.
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  It involves swapping out a resistor. This lowers the low gain by 6 db. It has no effect on the high gain setting. Regarding the influence on the low gain sound quality, the original resistance was technically optimal but Jan doubts that the change will be an audible difference.  I hear no noticeable change in sound quality or sound signature.


----------



## cooperpwc

I feel that i have been overdoing my IEM listening the last few days so tonight I am listening to my DT880/600s. The Stepdance will never throw around the kind of voltage swings that my Earmax Pro produces. (Then again, as an OTL tube amp, the EMP only gets comfortable at impedances where most amps start to falter.) Nonethelss, listening to the Stepdance tonight with bassy material from the Dixie Chicks's Fly  through Vanessa Daou's Zipless, the Stepdance does a remarkable job with 600 ohms.The sound is full. It really shouldn't be possible with a portable amp and a 9 volt battery but there it is.
   
  One thing is for sure, in high current mode andf at high gain, you want fresh batteries. Cheap as batteries are here, I will start looking at rechageables (and also a regulated power supply when I next visit HK).


----------



## wsoelivan

Anyone who is wondering how the Meier Stepdance performs in comparison to TTVJ Slim should look at the following thread.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/516747/shanghai-head-fi-micro-meet-ttvj-and-meier


----------



## Axcelon

I ordered a Stepdance recently and expect to receive it in the mail soon.
   
  I’ll be using it to drive the Shure se530, Denon D2000, Beyer DT800/600, and Earsonics SM3.
   
  For sources I will use the iMod 5.5 80GB, uDac-2, and (just for comparison) the line out of an iBasso D10.
   
  I will compare it to:  RSA Predator, D10, the uDac-2 amp, and the Icon HDP.
   
  A word about the active ground—this is probably (more than any other single feature) responsible for the dramatic advantage in SQ the Stepdance has.  The active ground reduces the magnetic field and voltage induced around the cables as they carry voltage and current to the headphones drivers.  The effect of these fields varies with frequency and cable and conductor shape, etc.  Normally, to avoid distortion of the signal amps are simply overbuilt to the point where they have enough power to keep the voltage and current so close to where it should be that no one notices the difference.  But the active ground allows the amp to be free of this often frequency-dependent interference.
   
  So if you take an amp that is already built to be bulletproof, that has a stepped attenuator and add to it the active ground circuitry—you will have an amp which will be much faster reacting, more fluid, and one that has a very firm grip on the drivers in your headphones.
   
  Jan, do you have any plans for a tube amp with your active ground circuit?  Done right that could possibly be the Head-Fi coup d’etat of the millennium.


----------



## mcmalden

Has anyone used the stepdance with the Sennheiser HD448?
  I know it isn't a high-end headphone but good amping increases SQ nevertheless.
  I hope somebody finds the time to give some impressions.
   
  mcmalden


----------



## violeta88

Quote: 





mcmalden said:


> Has anyone used the stepdance with the Sennheiser HD448?
> I know it isn't a high-end headphone but good amping increases SQ nevertheless.
> I hope somebody finds the time to give some impressions.
> 
> mcmalden


 
   
  My HD448's have been modded, but taking that into account, the Stepdance does improve their sound, especially in regards to bass tightness and midrange clarity (I would assume that with a stock pair the improvement would be greater).  The greatest improvement out of all of my headphones has to be with my HD595's though.  The 595's usually sound murky and distant in their midrange presentation with other amps, but are very clear and with much improved bass/midbass clarity and spaciousness.  The same can be said about the HD448/Stepdance combo, but not to the same degree, as the HD448 has less power handling capability, even with the Stepdance, but the improvement is still there.  I hope this helps.


----------



## mcmalden

Thank you violeta88,
   
  I get the picture, I am almost sure I am going to buy this amp since it provides great audio quality for now but also for later since I might buy a high impedance headphone in the future. Moreover, this would be my first portable amp so it provides a nice entry in portable sound quality
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  Since this is one of the best amplifiers, in terms of sonic performance, for portable use right?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


mcmalden said:


> Thank you violeta88,
> 
> I get the picture, I am almost sure I am going to buy this amp since it provides great audio quality for now but also for later since I might buy a high impedance headphone in the future. Moreover, this would be my first portable amp so it provides a nice entry in portable sound quality
> 
> ...


 

 Yep. For the detailed views of someone more experienced than most, here is Skylab's review. Then follow the link at the end to his portable amp rankings.


----------



## violeta88

Here's a bit of an update on the HD448/Stepdance combo:
   
  I succeeded in approximating the Pre-Modified HD448's tonality and bass quantity/quality from what I remember it to be in my modded pair, and I can now confirm that the HD448 and Stepdance are a good combo.  While the HD448 will never be able to play very loudly out of any amp, it sounds quite clean out of the Stepdance, and has considerably sharper bass attack (which I found indistinct with my other amps and out of an iPod) and has fuller bass than directly out of an iPod, with a considerably cleaner sound and very improved sense of clarity and spaciousness in the midrange.  I think I actually prefer the HD448 over the HD595 through the stepdance in regards to the mids and treble at low to moderately loud volumes and now don't have to add a disclaimer in terms of the bass quality of the HD448.  They are a very good combo IMO.
   
  --Eric


----------



## D.Rose

I have been using my RWA iMod/Stepdance/JH13 combo for a while as i have just recieved my stepdance. It was a crazy experience i have to admit. I own 2 portable amps right now, the TTVJ slim and the Stepdance. The TTVJ provides a little bit clearer mids to my JH13 which is pretty nice to listen to, but Stepdance has just beat it. The bass from stapdance is more powerful, strong punches into my heart. However, the mids and highs are not covered, it can still provide very nice and sweet vocals. I just love it so much and left my TTVJ slim in the dark.
   
  Sorry Todd.
   
  I have yet to try other 9V batteries, i suppose ipowerus will give more than what i get right now. So much wanna try this toxic.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


d.rose said:


> I have been using my RWA iMod/Stepdance/JH13 combo for a while as i have just recieved my stepdance. It was a crazy experience i have to admit. I own 2 portable amps right now, the TTVJ slim and the Stepdance. The TTVJ provides a little bit clearer mids to my JH13 which is pretty nice to listen to, but Stepdance has just beat it. The bass from stapdance is more powerful, strong punches into my heart. However, the mids and highs are not covered, it can still provide very nice and sweet vocals. I just love it so much and left my TTVJ slim in the dark.
> 
> Sorry Todd.
> 
> I have yet to try other 9V batteries, i suppose ipowerus will give more than what i get right now. So much wanna try this toxic.


 

 Thanks for sharing. The iMod + Stepdance combo truly is fantastic. I too have compared it with the TTVJ Slim. I thought that the TTVJ was sweet - I liked it a lot - but I agree that the Stepdance simply outpowers it., taking bass, soundstage and transparency a notch up.


----------



## LevA

now if only someone can compare it to the original TTVJ portable hybrid....


----------



## Skylab

I have not heard the original TTVJ portable in a long time, but from memory, the Stepdance is a significant upgrade.


----------



## Lorenz

Ok,so now I want to give you my impressions on the Stepdance.This is not supposed to be a review,I have by no means enough experience with high-end audio gear as well as with the evalutation of it.But I am experienceing great pleasure listening to music and even more so when the quality is there.
  So,I am interested in portable audio gear for about 5 years now,I am a student so my funds are not what I would like them to be and I am using the following equipment at the moment:the source is a Cowon iAudio X5L 30GB,packed with a lot of FLACs and high quality mp3s.The interconnect is a Qables SilverCab Pro but I added the ViaBlue T6s 3.5mm Jack and soldered the Switchcraft Plug to my AKG 701,I also have a pair of Shure SE530 for listening to music while on the road.I bought the Qables interconnect quite some time ago because I always planed to buy a portable headphone amp,and man I am happy I did!I had a iBasso P3 as a loaner for about half a year,and I also listened to the RSA Predator (wich I liked much much better,but that is no suprise I guess)
  Ok now lets get to the point,ahhh not quite yet!I want to tell you how I got my Stepdance.
  I am living in Erlangen,and it´s only half a year now that I came to know that Meier-Audio is based in Spardorf,wich is about 2 miles from Erlangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lucky me I guess!I couldn´t reach Jan by phone so I thought I could just as well pack my gear and just cycle to his home,and see if he is there.And he was!He said he only has about an hour,because he has to get to the post-office to get the stuff you are waiting for on it´s way.Then he asked me what I am interested in.I said the Headsix and the Stepdance.But the Headsix would be my first joice (of course never having listened to either) because I want to use it on a big bicycle-trip to China,and the headsix is using much less battery.He totally agreed and gave me a Headsix for listening to it.He was preparing his parcels as I was listening to the Headsix.A great experience and a really lovely little amp!I listened to some of my favorite songs for evalutating audio gear.2 or 3 songs from Avishai Cohens Continuo,then 2 songs by Tom Waits (Gun Street Girl for example is a great reference for evaluating bass impact).Then Jan said he only has another 15 minutes so I said that it´s time to show me the Stepdance.He reminded me that it would not be wise to listen to it,but I said,sometimes you just have to make mistakes,just for the sheer fun of doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  OK,NOW TO THE STEPDANCE,AT LAST:
  I plugged in the Stepdance,again listening to Avishai Cohen Trio´s album Coninuo!I was struck by the difference!Immediatly!The Stepdance came straight out of the box,so no burning-in done yet.The soundstage was much wider,instrument seperation much better (Ok,only 3 Instruments there,but none the less) and the sound was absolutly silky smooth without loosing any details!Amazing.And I think the best experience I had with my AKG 701 so far!Then Gun Street Girl by Tom Waits again.The timbals beeing struck right in front of me,AMAZING.A big grin from the left ear to the right.Jan said: "I warned you!You just didn´t want to listen." I said: "Yeah,and I said,sometimes you just have to make mistakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So,the Stepdance it is!"
  Jan gave me the Stepdance and we went to the post office together,wich also had an ATM so I could give him his money (I only brought 160€ with me,just to make sure I won´t buy the Stepdance,hah!Didn´t work,hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have burned in the Stepdance since then (yesterday so I think the sound is nowhere near it will be in the end,but I can say this so far:
  The Stepdance is very neutral,that means whatever Phones you plug in,they will sound just like they are tuned to.So you can use them as they may or may not be designed for.For example I think that the Stepdance and the AKG 701 are really great for Jazz and classical music.Everything is right there.No overexaggeration of any part of the sound.Very good soundstage so far,but I think and hope it will open up even more.
  I only listened to the Shures very briefly because I misplaced my extension cable for them,and holding the Stepdance about 30cm from your ears all the time is quite some pain in the a**.But they also do what I expected them to do,but much much better.Great for Pop or Electronic,Vocals are spooky!
  The Stepdance has authority over the AKG 701.I didn´t think it is possible to get this sound out of them from a portable rig.Great!Ah and another thing I noticed is that there is absolutly no listening fatigue!The Stepdance doesn´t sound harsh or rude.It´s pure pleasure,but again,without taking anything away from the sound.Admirable!
  I will continue to burn in,and when done I will write a deeper conclusion of what "I" think the Stepdance sounds like.I havent read the whole thread here because I was too busy listening to music.I read the first three pages,but there was no actual review of the Stepdance,and now I am happy that I did it that way,because you can get something from me that is not influenced by others,and we all are beeing influenced by what we read.You can´t help but do so!
  I hope I could be of any help,if you have questions,I would like to answer them!And one thing in addition:dealing with Jan was a great experience.He is a really kind an honest guy,always willing to help and give the right advice (some people are just not willing to listen I guess).Strictly recommended.
  Even now that I can´t forsee the whole capabilities of the Stepdance,I am absolutly confident that I made the right decision having bought it!
  I think thats enough for the moment.I hope you could understand everything,my english is OK I guess,but for descibing the features of the sound I don´t know if i have been using all the right vocabulary.
  Greeting to all of you,HeadFi is a great source for advice,we should all keep it that way!
  Lorenz


----------



## coolcat

got stepdance  two weeks ago.I really love it SQ but hate the battery life.
   
  Stepdance reminds me the most to the ALO RX.They both sound clean neutral, punchy, have very good mid, big soundstage and dark background .
  Stepdance has better detail and better instruments seperation.
   
  In the end I keep both amps ,because the size and batterry life of the ALO RX (it doesn't mean ALORX has bad SQ) and Stepdance for SQ.
   
  They are only two amps,I've heard ,which make my Ed8 sounds close to JH16.


----------



## ianmedium

Lorenz.
  Thank you so much for your thoughts, very clear and concise. I am really happy the 701's work well with this amp as I have them and they will get more use now. Can't wait till my stepdance arrives!


----------



## MikeCD2020

Has anyone tried the Stepdance with the new Beyer T5p yet ? This could just be one of those combinations that really sing....
   
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Great post, Lorenz! That's a wonderful story.
   
  I may have to go to Germany to pick up my next amp...
   
  It's not so easy to trick your wallet.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Great post, Lorenz! That's a wonderful story.
> 
> I may have to go to Germany to pick up my next amp...
> 
> It's not so easy to trick your wallet.


 

 I forgot to add in my post and you reminded me cooper!
   
  Lorenz's story is a bit like a Porsche owner being able to go to the factory to pick up his/her car in person!


----------



## hotubei

nope, probably not yet
   
  moreover, I asked Jan if he had, but he said those were not yet available and they were supposed to be easy to drive premium closed phones with the right jack for the stepdance
   
  I'm waiting for those myself
  
  Quote: 





mikecd2020 said:


> Has anyone tried the Stepdance with the new Beyer T5p yet ? This could just be one of those combinations that really sing....
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Thecoolguy

Anyone know if the Stepdance works well with the J3? what about the Triple.Fis?


----------



## Jalo

Lorenz: Since you have listened to the Predator, can you compare and contrast the two? Thanks.


----------



## straden

Would love this amp, only if it had rechargeable battery...
  anyone able to compare this to arrow amp?


----------



## cooperpwc

thecoolguy said:


> Anyone know if the Stepdance works well with the J3? what about the Triple.Fis?






 The Stepdance works fine with the Triple-fis. It is a nice match.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





straden said:


> Would love this amp, only if it had rechargeable battery...
> anyone able to compare this to arrow amp?


 


  It is easy enough and relatively cheap enough to purchase a couple of 9 volt rechargeable batteries and charger.


----------



## Lorenz

Hi there!
  first of all,thanks for your responses!I took a lot from this forum,and I am willing to give something back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  This is only a short update,after another 3 days of burning-in.I think the spectrum of frequencies that can be produced by the Stepdance has widened.Or it sounds like it is easier for the Stepdance to show them.It doesn´t have to stretch any more to play the deepest and the highest frequencies.I hope you have an idea what I want to say with this.There is one thing that hasn´t changed for the better,and this is the mid-tones,but I experienced this with the P3 Heron as well,and it was gone after another 30 or 40 hours of burning in.I am sure this will happen with the Stepdance as well.Right now,the mids are a little bit harsh,and not as smooth as they have been at the beginning.But as I said,its already changing,and I think it will settle in one or two days.
  I listened to the Shures quite a bit now,and I really like them.But they are nothing compared to the AKG 701´s.I always liked the Shures better,but not any more!Now I think I have an idea of the potencial of the AKGs.They are not that demanding regarding the amp,but the Cowon X5 just hasn´t been enough.The Stepdance is!I know that many of you don´t like them because they are not so easy on the ears,they are pretty analytical and not so musical.But the Stepdance has a great way of rendering the sound,and like I said in the beginning,there is no listening fatigue at all!It is amazing!
  @ cooperpwc:thanks,and I think it may be pretty easy to trick your wallet,but not your desires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  @ ianmedium:You will definitely have a lot of fun with the Stepdance and your 701s,I didn´t have the opportunity of listening to a lot of different phones in combination with the Stepdance,but I think it is a great match!And since I do not have a drivers license (I never got one) I am not that interested in Porsche,but I have been to the Leica factory,and its pretty much the same there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But of course with Jan its much more intimate (is this the right word?)
  @ Jalo:I am really sorry,but it is at least a year since I have been listening to the Predator,so I can´t really compare them.But I still know that I liked my Shures better then the AKGs with the Predator,don´t know if this helps in any way...
   
  I am sorry,I have the feeling that my english is really bad today,maybe because I have a really bad hangover.I am a student,and it´s sunday.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I will gladly answer any questions if I can,and of course I will keep you updated on any changes in sound signature.Have a nice day everyone
  Lorenz


----------



## jr41

Great posts Lorenz. I loved the story of your visit to see Dr. Meier


----------



## sparktography

Does the knob turn smoothly, or are there 31 steps with a slight click each?
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> The volume control is remarkably smooth. The 1.5 db steps are just right. It feels continuous in use (to my ears anyway).


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





sparktography said:


> Does the knob turn smoothly, or are there 31 steps with a slight click each?


 

 The volume knob is utterly smooth to turn, just like any conventional volume control. The actual volume increase is also smooth when turning the knob (i.e. I cannot disern any set jumps in volume).


----------



## Lorenz

Actually you can hear a very faint click-sound,at least at the higher volumes.But you can only hear them in very very quiet parts of the music and it´s not bothering me at all.And I think the steps are just right.Even with the Shures there is no problem.You will not end up wishing there would be additional steps in between.
  I have a little problem,when using a power suply.With the battery the Stepdance is dead silent,even when the volume is turned up all the way,but with the power supply it isn´t!And if touch the case of the Stepdance with a finger then the hum is getting louder.Maybe if someone knows why this happens... ?
  I use a regulated power supply with 6-15V and I have set it to 15V.
  Thanks for any advice on this!


----------



## violeta88

It sounds like you are using a switching-type regulated power supply that has a noisy DC output-which could cause the humming sound. You might want to try to find a linear-regulated power supply or a better quality switching power supply than the one you have with a fixed output.
   
  --Eric


----------



## hotubei

looks like some grounding problem, in the adapter / socket most likely... especially with that finger touching hum being quite typical


----------



## Axcelon

Absolutely incredible!
   
  I remember the first time I used my old SR80s.  I heard things I’d never head before—out of an uninteresting PCDP.  Then, when I got my se530s, again—things I’d never heard before were suddenly there.  Then the Predator, and the D10.
   
  But yesterday and today are different.
   
  Yesterday I got (all in one day) the NuForce Icon uDAC2, HDP, EarSonics SM3, and the RE0 (this last one was to see how good it really is and if I want to give pairs as gifts).
   
  That was quite a day—but today arrived the StepDance.
   
  At first the sound (iMod 5.5G 80GB à ALO SXC 18G Cryo iMod cable à StepDance à SM3) coming from the SM3 sounded almost too soft.  They sounded that way yesterday right out of the box with everything—the Predator, the uDAC, the HDP.
   
  Even with that softness, I heard things I’ve never heard before.  You know how vocal tracks in reggae get dubbed in and out, and sometimes they seem to go away completely at times when it sounds like they actually kept singing?  I heard the vocals fade to a bare whisper—and then pan from right to center.  The track  was “By The Rivers of Babylon” by the Melodians.
   
  I could not believe how—even with that pre-break-in softness in the SM3—much detail I could hear.
   
  That level of detail is clearly the StepDance.
   
  I will have to wait before giving more detailed info comparing it to the rest of my gear.
   
  But I will say my first impression of the StepDance straight out of the box is that it is stunning—perfectly dark, wide soundstage, clearly rendered images and instrument separation, smooth and neutral throughout the frequency range.
   
  It's a truly engaging indescribable experience listing to this setup (iMod/StepDance/SM3)--now after only an hour and a half of break in it is smoother and more liquid still!


----------



## Axcelon

Lorentz,
   
  It sounds like you have a ripple current coming through your power supply. You could try lowering the voltage to just above where the battery takes over and see if that helps.
   
  Do you have any DIY experience? It is possible to build a simple regulator/pi-filter circuit that will deal with whatever trickle current you are experiencing.


----------



## Lorenz

Thanks again guys for your advices!I switched the power supply to 12V and it is much much better now.I think I could live with it,at least it is easier to burn the amp in with a PSU.But I would really like to have the best possible quality without having to invest in a more expensive power supply.I just bought the one I use right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I only have basic knowlegde about electronics,I can do easy soldering like I did with my headphone- and interconnect- cables,but I never did anything more complicated,but I think I am a quick learner.So Axcelon,if you could tell me where I can find a plan for building this regulator,I would really appreciate that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And what do you think will be the cost for the parts,after purchasing the Stepdance I am quite broke,and although I would like to live by love and good music alone,the month is not over yet and I have to eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  @ hotubei: I already thougth this could be a grounding problem,but what can I do about that.By the way,when I touch the case of the X5 the humming sound is gone.But the X5 and the Stepdance do not touch (though they are connected via the interconnect of course)
  @ violetta88: thanks to you as well,but as I said,if there is a chance using my existing equipment I would really like that.But what would be a good choice for a linear regulated PSU
   
  Ah,and only a small,but very important update on sound signature of the Stepdance,the harshness in the mids that I experienced is gone,now I think it is capable of reproducing every part of the frequency spectrum equally fantastic!No it is just as relaxing to listen to the Stepdance as it was in the beginning,but with a refined sound.And like I already said,I think this little gem now shines without having to be polished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It gives you all the details,and it does so with ease.
   
  Since I am posting here,and I don´t want to start a new thread and I think that my question is easy to answer for you:Now that I have an amp that can drive full-size cans,even those with higher impedances,I wanted to ask if any of you can give me advice on wich headphone I would have to look at when I want a warmer sound-signature then the AKG´s.I love them but they are not perfectly suited for reggae and world-music.I would like to have a lusher sound for that.Ah,and not too expensive please,open headphones are my preference,but maybe that could cause a problem?!


----------



## coolcat

The Stepdance is the best portable amp ,I've ever heard and owned so far (no matter if the Liza,fi quest or protector balanced).
  It pairs very well with my DX1000,ED8.not so good with HD800(here fiquest performs better).Not enough power to drive my T1.
  Out of every source I own (Whipmod with whiplod,Sony D-777 or sony D-25 with alo 18 g),it sounds so damm good.Love it sooo much.
  My batterie runs out very fast only 3 hours.It's sometime really annoying.I plan to buy the ALO-RX again because of the size and Battery life.It is the Amp,which really comes close to the Stepdance in SQ and sound signature.


----------



## LevA

3 hrs sound pretty bad, and unlike other's experience with the amp which is usually around ~8+ hrs..
  if you really do only get 3 hours, then I have no idea why you would rate the amp so highly. I don't care how good the SQ is, 3 hours is just plain bad tbh...
   
  dang it, is there no one who has the TTVJ Portable hybrid and stepdance that can give us a comparison??


----------



## cooperpwc

What battery is giving you three hours? With cheap Chinese alkaline 9 volts, I get about10 hours.


----------



## coolcat

I use the GP rechargable NIMH
  170 mAh 8.4 V
   
  I always listen a bit lound and set the gain to hi gain  hi current consumption.
  hope I can find some better batteries


----------



## coolcat

out of the pcdp it can run a little longer .I don't know if it is becuase the charger or the batt itself.If the new batt is the same then I have to consider my charger


----------



## Woody469

With this Stepdance I think it is only practical that people invest in the new breed of batteries and chargers like these:   
   
  ( lithium polymer)    http://www.metaefficient.com/rechargeable-batteries/rechargeable-lithium-batteries-9v.html 
   
  or
   
  a power supply that does not introduce noise into the mix. something on the same principle as the VAC-1 which is an upgrade to the VHP-2 headphone amplifier  [size=small]http://www.ciaudio.com/ [/size]
   
   
  Either way, feeding the Stepdance power is a costly venture. I don't know of any cheap throw away batteries here in the USA and a cheap wall wart only introduces noise (been there done that)
   
  One good thing is that the Stepdance is a fantastic sounding amp worth the additional investment.
  
  Anyone know of such a power supply that would mate nicely with the Stepdance?  I think it would be nice if it costs less than $200 and made the sound of the Stepdance even better than when using a battery.
   
  Who will be the one to find such an animal?  Dr Meier, could you give us a "specific" recommendation perhaps?


----------



## average_joe

I get 10+ hours on low gain/high current with the 520 mAh rechargeable (linked in Woody's post above), but only 4-5 hours with my 9.6V 230 mAh battery and 3-4 with my 200 mAh battery I got from Fry's electronics.  I also have a 600 mAh rechargeable that lasts probably 12+ hours, but is a little lower voltage.  The difference between the 520 and 600 mAh batteries is a minor move of the volume knob and a little time!


----------



## jr41

I just received the 3 Powerex 300mAh rechargeables I brought for my Stepdance. They're in the charger now; I'll let you know how long I get out of them.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I get 10+ hours on low gain/high current with the 520 mAh rechargeable (linked in Woody's post above), but only 4-5 hours with my 9.6V 230 mAh battery and 3-4 with my 200 mAh battery I got from Fry's electronics.  I also have a 600 mAh rechargeable that lasts probably 12+ hours, but is a little lower voltage.  The difference between the 520 and 600 mAh batteries is a minor move of the volume knob and a little time!


 

  
  I could  live with 10+ hours with the  low gain/high current setting for portable use. A lot better than 3 hours for sure. Thanks for the info Joe.
   
  I'd still like to plug it in when at home though and possibly squeeze an ounce of sonic improvement out of it if that was possible. I just don't know what specifically to buy.


----------



## davidio

Did you see the short discussion about TTVJ millett hybrid vs Stepdance on page 18 of this thread?  Also, I should be ordering a Stepdance in December and will be able to offer a head-to-head comparison at that point.  My only concern is that the Stepdance won't sound "liquid" enough for me.  But I usually enjoy high quality solid state sound when it is well rendered, with appropriate weight in the mids.  So far, all signs point to good mid presentation in Stepdance. 
  About the power drain issue, I'm planning on getting a power cord before the unit even arrives.  I have outlets handy at work and at home, so the need for "on the go" power will be minimized.
  It is a shame that it isn't easier to hear and compare all these amps ourselves in person...without spending a million dollars to do it.  But I'll contribute my detailed observations in December.


----------



## Axcelon

I use the iPower 520 mAh batteries found:
iPower PRO 9V Battery Rechargeable Lithium Polymer Battery IP9V520 520mAh
   
  For DIY power supplies, these designs are sound (no pun intended).
  http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma11/
  http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma22/
   
  Lorentz,
  You might try a large capacitor connecting the + and - going to the amp.  This could be done near the voltage source or the amp.  That should help a lot.  If it's not enough you could try a passive pi-filter:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor-input_filter.  Beyond that you're looking at voltage regulated supplies of varying degrees of complexity: the simplest is a step-down transformer --> bridge rectifier --> 7812 or LM317 Voltage regulator --> pi-filter.  PM me if you have further questions.


----------



## Stevemitchell

Hi Folks.  After the debacle with the counterfeit Monster Coppers, and the exorbitant prices for the ATH-CK10's I've seen here, I decided instead to invest in a StepDance instead.  Sounds great!  Better than my HeadSix.
   
  However, during my affair with my HeadSix, I built my own power supply to obviate the need for purchasing large quantities of lil’ 9v block batteries.  I'm very pleased to know that my StepDance will accept the same pigtail as my HeadSix.
   
  This is where my problem is.  I have searched high and low on the Internet for the proper 9-12VDC pigtail to hook up to my PS, to power the HeadSix.  The same problem exists with my new StepDance.
   
  Can someone point me to a good source for this 1.3/3.5 MM (B+ center) VDC connector?
   
  Steve


----------



## mcmalden

Could someone please tell a bit about the driving capabilities of this amp? I might also want to use this portable amp as an amp for a CD player, but then it must be capable of driving, for instance, the Sennheiser HD650, thank you.


----------



## andrew3199

http://www.musicdirect.com/product/83276
   
  Would this work as a power supply. It's 9 volt D.C


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





andrew3199 said:


> http://www.musicdirect.com/product/83276
> 
> Would this work as a power supply. It's 9 volt D.C


 

 The power supply looks excellent. 9 volt DC regulated is all appropriate. However the big question is whether the included DC output cable will be exactly the right one to fit the Stepdance. (Not likely on the odds...) I also cannot tell from the link whether there wil be any flexibility then in using another output cable that would fit.


----------



## andrew3199

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> The power supply looks excellent. 9 volt DC regulated is all appropriate. However the big question is whether the included DC output cable will be exactly the right one to fit the Stepdance. (Not likely on the odds...) I also cannot tell from the link whether there wil be any flexibility then in using another output cable that would fit.


 


   Yes this could be a problem but nothing that a little cable splicing would not put right..


----------



## violeta88

This unit from KECES should work well also, and has 12V and 15V DC outputs.
   
   
  http://www.acoustic-fun.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=82&osCsid=3a740050667bc5278d7139e2d8ab8b04
   
  --Eric


----------



## andrew3199

Quote: 





violeta88 said:


> This unit from KECES should work well also, and has 12V and 15V DC outputs.
> 
> 
> http://www.acoustic-fun.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=82&osCsid=3a740050667bc5278d7139e2d8ab8b04
> ...


 


   Yes! I like this even better than the CIA power supply. Should be perfect to turn the Stepdance into a nice permanent desktop amp for my Ety's, the only problem is as "CooperPWC" pointed out is getting the right cable to hook up to the amp.


----------



## cooperpwc

@ violetta88 and Andrew3199: The KECES DC-115 looks very good. They say "as long as your equipments takes 12V or 15V DC, it can be used with DC-115", so I expect that that it does accomodate different power tips. It would be nice if they were a little more explicit on this point though.
   
  I will be in Mongkok next Saturday visiting a shop which is devoted to power supplies. Hopefully I will find something appropriate that isn`t too heavy to carry back on an airplane...


----------



## Axcelon

The StepDance definitely pairs well with the Denon D2000.  Reggae and Hip-Hop come through with astonishing clarity.  I think I've never heard the highs rendered so cleanly and powerfully before.  And it manages to render many different instruments with varying frequency ranges while maintaining clear separation and image.  The dual mandolins of "Carpathian Mountain Breakdown" by Chris Thile and Mike Marshall are (amazing? unbelievable?) so perfectly rounded off where they need to be.  The analog synth of "Random (Demo Outtake)" on Gary Numan's "The Pleasure Principle" is unreal.  The panning and mixing are rendered so as to make a real stage.
   
  It also seems to fare well with the Beyer DT880/600, although my results here are only preliminary.
   
  My line out of my iMod gives a minimum amp output level that is comfortable with all of my IEMs.  The uDAC2 and HDP lines out are also comfortable, although I probably wouldn't use max volume on the HDP into the se530.  So far it is best with the SM3, but again, that is a preliminary result.


----------



## justhavingfun

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Here is a 12V regulated power supply, but not sure how the common person will get the correct plug on it.  I replaced the plug on my regulated 12V power supply.  I have not seen a 15V regulated power supply; if anyone knows where you can buy one, please let us know.


 

 I use Elpac Model FWC3015F power supply to power my Portaphile portable amp as desktop. It is 15V regulated power supply and it works through 100 - 240V AC input. It works beautifully for my maxxed out Portaphile. As you all know this little portable amp is power hungry. Perhaps, it will work well with STEPDANCE amp.


----------



## airwax

Anybody tried using the Ibasso D4 Line-out into the Stepdance? Dual Wolfson DACs feeding the stepdance is intriguing.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





airwax said:


> Anybody tried using the Ibasso D4 Line-out into the Stepdance? Dual Wolfson DACs feeding the stepdance is intriguing.


 

 Like an Sflo2.


----------



## airwax

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Like an Sflo2.


 

 With a bigger storage and better UI, since it will be using windows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the OT.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





airwax said:


> Anybody tried using the Ibasso D4 Line-out into the Stepdance? Dual Wolfson DACs feeding the stepdance is intriguing.


 

 I tried it with the D4 and Stepdance prototype back in March, and the Stepdance was a small but noticeable improvement over the D4's built-in amp.  That's with the HiFlight "topkit" upgraded opamps installed in the D4, which makes it sound like an RSA P-51 clone.  The Stepdance was just a little more refined and a little less aggressive sounding, and maybe more spacious as well if I recall.  The stock D4 (from memory) is a little less rich and vivid in the mids than with the upgraded opamps in the amp section.  Power of the Stepdance prototype was also more than the D4 in 9v mode, but the prototype only ran on 12-15v wall-wart as battery function wasn't implemented yet.  If you have an HD600/800, HE-5 LE, or other demanding phones, the D4 > Stepdance is a better choice than the D4 alone.


----------



## airwax

I have the HD600 and the D4 with upgraded opamps. I found the D4 to power the HD600 using the battery okay, but it feels like that's pushing it for the D4.I sometimes hear the sound to distort, or just lacking a little refinement. I hope the stepdance could correct that. Thanks HPA. I will consider this as well.


----------



## ianmedium

Well, as soon as Jan is back from his holidays I will be finding out how great this little amp is! I don't think I have ever been more excited in receiving an invoice!


----------



## ianmedium

I have been searching this thread and found some very useful information on batteries and I like the ipower lithium ones. It would however mean ordering from the US so customs will probably jack up the price ( I am thinking of a couple of batteries and charger)
   
  I know nothing about batteries and am about as technical as a liverwurst!
  Would this one that I can get locally do me?
  http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Rechargable+Batteries&product=2311466
   
  Can someone explain to me the merits of the lithium over the one mentioned in the above link. For context I usually listen for at most 3 hours a day, usually when I am writing at a coffee shop.
   
  Currently (excuse the pun!!) I can get two of these plus a charger for $45


----------



## oneallen

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I have been searching this thread and found some very useful information on batteries and I like the ipower lithium ones. It would however mean ordering from the US so customs will probably jack up the price ( I am thinking of a couple of batteries and charger)
> 
> I know nothing about batteries and am about as technical as a liverwurst!
> Would this one that I can get locally do me?
> ...


 

 You can contact ipowerus and they will give you information of local dealer. I got my battery and charger for CAD85 here in Vancouver.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





oneallen said:


> You can contact ipowerus and they will give you information of local dealer. I got my battery and charger for CAD85 here in Vancouver.


 


  Thanks so much for that. I pm'd you but I just found a dealer here in Vancouver, Vancouver battery corp!


----------



## bcvanguy

I bought a 12vdc linear regulated power supply from RP electronic( the store in Burnaby ) with a 2,1mm to 1,3 mm adapter totally cost around 16$. I tested it with my Meier Corda 3move and it sounds the same as powered by 9v battery. I assume it would work for the Meier Stepdance.


----------



## cooperpwc

Interesting to see that the Stepdance is on sale retail at AV2000 in Hong Kong. Still haven't found a power supply but I try again in Sham Shui Po tomorrow.


----------



## ianmedium

BCVANGUY,
  Thanks so much for this info, I will look into that as well!


----------



## oneallen

Quote: 





bcvanguy said:


> I bought a 12vdc linear regulated power supply from RP electronic( the store in Burnaby ) with a 2,1mm to 1,3 mm adapter totally cost around 16$. I tested it with my Meier Corda 3move and it sounds the same as powered by 9v battery. I assume it would work for the Meier Stepdance.


 


 Thanks bcvanguy, i finally find one nearby! But i doubt that the one you got for 16 bucks is wall wart switched type, not linear one. They are selling linear one, the big one for 200ish.


----------



## mcmalden

Has nobody tried this amp with the Sennheiser HD650's? I am really interested in this.


----------



## Jalo

cooperpwc said:


> Interesting to see that the Stepdance is on sale retail at AV2000 in Hong Kong. Still haven't found a power supply but I try again in Sham Shui Po tomorrow.




 Can you give me the address for the AV2000? Is it in Mok Kok?


----------



## bcvanguy

Quote: 





oneallen said:


> Thanks bcvanguy, i finally find one nearby! But i doubt that the one you got for 16 bucks is wall wart switched type, not linear one. They are selling linear one, the big one for 200ish.


 

  
  I am sure it is linear type, it is cheap because it is only supply 400ma current max, but it is enough for Stepdance since it consume 50ma current. The 200ish big linear one could supply up to 10A or20A or even more current which is not designed for power small appliance. Maybe you can bring you Stepdance to the store to try out.


----------



## jr41

I'm getting similar listening times with Powerex 300mAh 8.4v NiMH rechargeable batteries to that of a Duracell Plus 9v Alkaline battery, so I'm happy. I was tempted by the ipower Lithium Polymer 520mAh battery, but they're about £20 each vs. £9 each for the Powerex. For £18 I get 600mAh (although that involves carrying an extra battery of course) so in a sense I felt the powerex batteries represented better value for money.
   
*@mcmalden*
  I'm using my Stepdance to power the HD 650 while my OTL Tube amp is being repaired (Little Dot MK IV SE). I think the Stepdance does an admirable job. In terms of detail retrieval and bass impact, etc., I would say the sound is comparable to using my UM3X with the Stepdance, so this suggests the Stepdance drives the HD 650 well. With the HD 650 I get the added benefit of more 'space' in the music (bigger sound stage, 'airier' sound, etc.) thanks to their open design over the IEMs. I didn't get to spend much time with the HD 650 and my tube amp (which wasn't burnt in), so this can't be treated as entirely accurate, but I recall the Stepdance held up well against it. The main difference being a solid state sound vs the touch of gold offered by tubes - bass might have been more present on the tube amp also.


----------



## mcmalden

Thank you jr41, that's exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Can you give me the address for the AV2000? Is it in Mok Kok?


 

 Tak Fat shopping centre in Mongkok Hong Kong. 6E Nelson Street.
   
  There were lots of regulated power supplies in Sham Shui Po but mostly switching. The only one that appeared to be linear was the huge type with dials and LCD displays, much as pictured on this thread before. It was less than $100 which was a great price but it is just too large and heavy to carry back to Shanghai this trip. I am passing for now.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I'm getting similar listening times with Powerex 300mAh 8.4v NiMH rechargeable batteries to that of a Duracell Plus 9v Alkaline battery, so I'm happy. I was tempted by the ipower Lithium Polymer 520mAh battery, but they're about £20 each vs. £9 each for the Powerex. For £18 I get 600mAh (although that involves carrying an extra battery of course) so in a sense I felt the powerex batteries represented better value for money.


 
  How long does the powerex last in the stepdance? I am not familiar with the length of time the Duracell's last!


----------



## jr41

I've haven't timed how much listening I get out of them, but I would say I get between 6-8 hours from each battery on low gain.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I've haven't timed how much listening I get out of them, but I would say I get between 6-8 hours from each battery on low gain.


 


  Thanks for that, so probably half that on high gain. I wonder how that compares to the lithium ipower ones?


----------



## Jalo

jalo said:


> Can you give me the address for the AV2000? Is it in Mok Kok?




 Thanks, I was just in HK two weeks ago. I'll make sure to make a stop in Tak Fat next trip. Do they let you audition the Stepdance? Do you remember which store has it? Thanks again.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Thanks, I was just in HK two weeks ago. I'll make sure to make a stop in Tak Fat next trip. Do they let you audition the Stepdance? Do you remember which store has it? Thanks again.


 

 As I said: AV2000. Just inside on the right. I am sure that they would let you listen to it. I didn't since I own it.


----------



## ianmedium

I don't think I have ever wanted someone to come back from their holidays so much (though I am sure you have earned the rest Jan!) Money's in my paypal account ready to transfer to Jan's. Just waiting for Jan to get back on the 7th. I can't wait to hear what this amp sounds like!
   
  Folks who own it how about an update on how your enjoying it to tide me over till I get mine!


----------



## eugeneyou

hi guys, 

 I'm going to get a portable amp. I was almost getting iqube yday, but suddenly saw stepdance here.
 anyone here able to tel me iqube or stepdance is bette(take away d price issue)r?

 Note: I only use portable amp for IEM


----------



## ClieOS

I officially join the Stepdance club this afternoon! Hooray!


----------



## ianmedium

clieos said:


> I officially join the Stepdance club this afternoon! Hooray!







 I can't wait to hear your thoughts! Can't wait till Jan get's back and mine ships! Till then I will live vicariously through your thoughts!

 I was just thinking, would my nuforce icon mobile work as a dac attached to my computer then fed into the stepdance to my headphones? Sorry if this seems a stupid question, I am very technically challenged!


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I officially join the Stepdance club this afternoon! Hooray!


 

 Congratulations!


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I officially join the Stepdance club this afternoon! Hooray!


 


  Yay! your gonna love it


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I can't wait to hear your thoughts! Can't wait till Jan get's back and mine ships! Till then I will live vicariously through your thoughts!
> 
> I was just thinking, would my nuforce icon mobile work as a dac attached to my computer then fed into the stepdance to my headphones? Sorry if this seems a stupid question, I am very technically challenged!


 

 You can do that, but it would be better to use a DAC with a line out, like Nuforce uDAC-2.  Otherwise the Icon Mobile will color the sound that you'll get from the Stepdance, and you're amping the signal twice for more distortion or noise.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> You can do that, but it would be better to use a DAC with a line out, like Nuforce uDAC-2.  Otherwise the Icon Mobile will color the sound that you'll get from the Stepdance, and you're amping the signal twice for more distortion or noise.


 
  Great advice HA, thank you for that, I won't go that route then. I will look at the uDAC for a future purchase!


----------



## MarkTwain

I would suggest that you locate a good audio store, put aside an hour or so to listen and do a thorough audition on both before you buy. No reviews can be better than your ears (hearing), as reading a review will not be what you will be hearing in your own preference.


----------



## eugeneyou

Quote: 





marktwain said:


> I would suggest that you locate a good audio store, put aside an hour or so to listen and do a thorough audition on both before you buy. No reviews can be better than your ears (hearing), as reading a review will not be what you will be hearing in your own preference.
> 
> I bought the stepdance last week to compare with my RSA protector, which the protector was the keeper after I bought and tried pico slim, mustang, iqube, SR71A. Sold my Lisa III with some regrets quite some time ago due to some reason, but Lisa III is still one of the best amp (put aside the weight and the RCA cables required).
> 
> ...


 

 Thank u Mark, 
  now im just waiting for others reviews for Stepdance+IEM. Almost forgot bout LIsa Mini review...hope it wil come out very soon


----------



## ianmedium

Very useful thoughts Mark.
  Are you listening to the protector in it's balanced configuration? I ask as many of us at the moment would only be able to listen to it in non balanced mode. Do you listening thoughts apply to non balanced as well?
   
  It is thoughtful post like yours help those of us with less technical awarnes come to balanced decisions (no pun intended!)


----------



## MarkTwain

No prob. Just sharing my experience of over spending based on reading and not doing my own audition.

 I have used the protector in SE mode before my whiplash balanced cable arrived for my JH16. It sounds quite a lot better with balanced mode, and surpasses stepdance, SR71A, mustang, iQube in my opinion. The SE mode is not bad at all, just that soundstage and details seems better with balanced mode.

 Like I said, you have to hear it yourself with proper audition and not based on my experience. I might be the only one who felt that the protector is nicer than the stepdance (to my ears and preference).

 If you are in Singapore, there a nice shop selling protector and they have balanced cables for audition!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





marktwain said:


> No prob. Just sharing my experience of over spending based on reading and not doing my own audition.
> 
> I have used the protector in SE mode before my whiplash balanced cable arrived for my JH16. It sounds quite a lot better with balanced mode, and surpasses stepdance, SR71A, mustang, iQube in my opinion. The SE mode is not bad at all, just that soundstage and details seems better with balanced mode.
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds like Singapore fares better for hifi than Vancouver does. Sadly the only portable amp for sale in a store here is the Graham slee voyager. I am sure it is a lovely amp but here it costs almost $500 and I am just not prepared to pay A. that mark up and B. that amount for a generic plastic box!
   
  The more I read about Jan and his thoughts on HiFi the more I feel confident this will be a good purchase, will see in a couple of weeks!
  Thanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## avid2010

Hi guys, I just got a Stepdance and I need some help. I didn't fully realize the implications of the battery consumption on this amp, it is scary. 
   
  1. Where I am, I couldn't find the rechargeable battery brands that some of you guys talked about. So I bought a local brand that is a 260mAh NimH rechargeable. The Stepdance ate through the battery in 2hrs. It takes 8hours to charge and somehow to me it doesn't make sense.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I need advice on which brand I should purchase, iPower or HiTech or etc..
   
  It is quite costly to ship a charger + 4 9V batteries + shipping, it would be about US$155. So I want to avoid making a mistake with the battery purchase. 
   
  What do you guys think of this?
*http://tinyurl.com/2c3736k   HiTech*
*http://tinyurl.com/2g3zn8f   iPower*
   
  2. I need some opinions on the sound signature, for me the soundstage and details are good, quite laid-back.
  I find that the amp is a little warm and the bass is not really tight (as compared to what some are saying in this thread). So far it has less than 30hrs of play time. My question is would the bass tighten up with more play time or will it remain the same? I understand some don't believe in burn-in so I hope I am not opening up a can of worms by asking this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## MarkTwain

That's partly why I sold mine after 1 day of use. The bass, soundstage, details are inferior is still not as good as my protector, and the power consumption is really heavy. The power consumption cannot justify the sound quality I hope for. Only my Lisa III uses similar consumption, but sound quality is alot better. 



 I guess you can just use alkaline 9v battery and it will last you around 12hrs. That's around 1 day usage and approximately US$4 per battery.



 Alternatively, you can order online for a few Ipower high power Li-polymer battery and it should last slightly longer than normal alkaline.

 I have been using 300mah maha 9v for my Lisa III. Quite good too, but won't last as long as Li-polymer. 





 Cheers,

 Mark


----------



## cooperpwc

I wouldn't judge the SQ after 30 hours. The Stepdance requires a solid 100 hours to get into the zone in my experience. After 200 hours, it is pretty much settled.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





avid2010 said:


> [...] I need advice on which brand I should purchase, iPower or HiTech or etc.. [...]


 
   
  I use Powerex 8.4v 300mAh. I haven't timed exactly, but on low gain I would say I get about 6 hours of listening out of a battery. The batteries recharge in about 2 hours with the Powerex PP3 charger (the charger has a small foot-print but can charge 4 batteries at once, which is a bonus).


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I use Powerex 8.4v 300mAh. I haven't timed exactly, but on low gain I would say I get about 6 hours of listening out of a battery. The batteries recharge in about 2 hours with the Powerex PP3 charger (the charger has a small foot-print but can charge 4 batteries at once, which is a bonus).


 


  You have it on low gain but do you have the other switch to higher power (or what ever it is called, the one for the best sound quality!)


----------



## jr41

Good point, forgot to mention that. I always have that switch set to high.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Good point, forgot to mention that. I always have that switch set to high.


 


  Excellent! From what I can gather (and I stand to be corrected on this) it is the high setting for power that eats up the battery more rather than the gain setting. 6 hours is fine for me as I tend to listen to a maximum of four hours a day.
   
  I am considering the ipower ones but this would be more than acceptable to me and I could get more batteries just in case I run out on the road!
   
  Your info is valuable,thank you!
   
  Just counting the hours till Jan gets back and sends me the invoice! folks who have the ipower batteries, could you tell us how long you get on a full charge?


----------



## ianmedium

Sorry for the two posts. I placed a comment in the wrong box! That goes for the one below!


----------



## ianmedium




----------



## ianmedium

Sorry again for the multiple posts folks, I think I am having a senior moment! Mod's please feel free to delete the post from me with nothing in them!


----------



## MarkTwain

cooperpwc said:


> I wouldn't judge the SQ after 30 hours. The Stepdance requires a solid 100 hours to get into the zone in my experience. After 200 hours, it is pretty much settled.







 Not sure about this, as a buddy of mine has his Stepdance burnt in for more than 200hrs (burnt a lot of alkaline batteries as well), but the bass impact, soundstage and clarity is not comparable to a burnt in protector. 

 Perhaps both of our ears are tuned to prefer RSA sound signature.

 Or perhaps the expectation is too high for this high power consumption amp, that both of us expect it to be closer to a Lisa III. 

 Have you heard and compared your Stepdance with other amps such as Lisa III, protector and other top amps? 

 This comes back to personal preference again I guess, and no reviews will be as accurate as your own hearing (to own taste).

 Cheers,
 Mark


----------



## alyanm

I'm trying to decide if I want to get this as my very first amp for my UE11Pros!  Is it a lot better than the headsix?


----------



## travisg

I have a Stepdance for sale on the classified it is the best portable I have heard but I must sell to fund the purchase of the Hifiman HE-6 headphones I'm also throwing in 2 new Powerex 9.6 volt batteries and a charger.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





marktwain said:


> Not sure about this, as a buddy of mine has his Stepdance burnt in for more than 200hrs (burnt a lot of alkaline batteries as well), but the bass impact, soundstage and clarity is not comparable to a burnt in protector.
> 
> Perhaps both of our ears are tuned to prefer RSA sound signature.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Stepdance does take at least 100 hours to burn in. Therefore one should not judge it after 30 hours. Your comment involving the unnamed friend does not refute (or even address) that. After 100+ hours, one can conclude that plugging one`s headphones into a Big Mac sounds better if one is so inclined.


----------



## MarkTwain

Hi Cooperpwc,



 Don't feel angry man. Nothing personal. I was talked into buying my Stepdance as this friend of mine bought his set in Taiwan when I couldn't find it in Singapore then. His set has gone through continuous burning (may not be a good thing) without break with alkaline batteries for nearly a month. This is my experience and whether you believe or not does not concern me at all. 



 I must say it is my personal preference that I prefer the burned in protector vs a burned in Stepdance. You may think otherwise, which is perfectly fine. 



 My comments here is just to highlight to potential buyers here to do their own audition, as all these reviews should be neutral, highlighting the advantages/disadvantages of each amps. 



 I have tried it, bought one and sold it, just like some other amps i owned. It is my own experience that I felt that the sound is not as perfect as expected, besides the high power consumption. You can't expect every review on Stepdance to be good as we all having different preference, isn't it?


 I always believe forums are meant for users to post their experience, including bad ones. If this forum can only take good reviews, I won't post anymore here and it will be my last post here. 



 If you enjoy yours and feel justified for the high power consumption, congratulations for finding the perfect amp for your ears!



 Peace!



 Mark


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





alyanm said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to get this as my very first amp for my UE11Pros!  Is it a lot better than the headsix?


 

 In my view it is. I wrote a post on the comparison here.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


eugeneyou said:


> now im just waiting for others reviews for Stepdance+IEM.


 

 I am using the Stepdance with IEMs - the Westone ES5 - and am very happy with the combination. It is not especially small but I like the form factor and it packs one hell of a punch for its size.
   

   
  The combo of the Super iMod + Stepdance + ES5 has given me a portable/transportable system that is remarkable smooth and transparent but also weighty and full (all IMHO YMMV as always). It has satisfied my desire to carry a serious music system into any environment. I may visit a friend in Chile for a few weeks later this month and I love that this will be with me.
   
  Batteries are cheap here in China but I will be looking a rechargeables at some point. It is environmentally friendly if nothing else.
   
  There is one issue with very sensitive IEMs like the Westone ES5. I am one of the two people (as at Jan's post) that had asked him to adjust the low gain volume down by 6 db by exchanging a resistor. Once I am settled into listening, I am probably almost always listening at or above the original minimum. However, I did not like being forced there with some of my louder albums. I often start my listening sessions very softly then creep up a bit. Lowering the volume was a useful improvement for me. I can say happily that the altered minimum volume is never too high (and the ES5 may be the most sensitive IEM out there; in fact, both of us that asked for the change are ES5 owners.) Anyway, asking Jan for this mod may be something to consider, depending upon your IEM's (and your) sensitivity. Lowering the low gain volume does not alter the high gain setting at all for use with full-size cans.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





marktwain said:


> If you are in Singapore, there a nice shop selling protector and they have balanced cables for audition!


 

 What the name of this shop please?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





wht said:


> What the name of this shop please?


 

 I would venture a guess that he is referring to Jaben.net, which carries the Protector as well as Stepdance.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> [...] The combo of the Super iMod + Stepdance + ES5 has given me a portable/transportable system that is remarkable smooth and transparent [...]


 

 That's a very nice setup you've got there cooperpwc! I hope to invest in a custom IEM along the lines of the ES5 at some point. I've decided to live with the unmodified lowest volume of the STEPDANCE. It would be nice to be able to reduce the volume a little more when using my UM3X, but the present volume range is workable.
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## cooperpwc

Cheers, jr41!  (I like the UM3X - it is a good IEM.)


----------



## avid2010

Hi cooperpwc, thanks for the info on the amount of hours the Stepdance needs for burn-in. I understand what you are saying and I appreciate your feedback.
   
  Hi Mark, I understand that cooperpwc is simply asking me to be patient and give the amp time to mature [or me ears to mature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ]. I also hear you and agree that all manner of reviews should be allow to be articulated, whether the opinion is positive or negative. Essentially we all understand that not everyone hears things the same way.. So more reviews/impressions would be appreciate by everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hi average_joe, could you give some feedback on the rechargeable batteries that you are using? I read what you said about the Hitech 9v 600mAh charging issue with the iPower charger. However if using the Hitech 9v battery with the Hitech charger, would there be a problem?
   
  Thanks guys.


----------



## lemmy_kilmister

Dear all,
   
  Would someone of the Stepdance owners give me its exact length without the volume knob on the front side? 
   
  Thank you very much!
  lemmy


----------



## ianmedium

Great customer service from Jan!
   
  Sunday afternoon here which means very late at night in Germany and he has just got back from his holiday and makes the time to send out my invoice (which was payed instantly as the money has been waiting in my PP account for this moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Now the wait for it to arrive.. I can't wait to listen to it!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





lemmy_kilmister said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Would someone of the Stepdance owners give me its exact length without the volume knob on the front side?
> 
> ...


 

 Width: 65mm
  Height: 28mm
  Depth: 80mm (w/o knob) | 91mm (w/ knob)
  Weight: 154g (w/o battery) | 189.4g (w/ regular 9V) | 201g (w/ rechargeable)


----------



## ianmedium

YEAH! 10 days and my stepdance should be here, Jan mailed it today..Can't wait, decided to treat myself to a new pair of headphones as well so some DT990 600ohm's are on their way as well. Jan reckons they sound great together!


----------



## eugeneyou

my Stepdance will be shipped today by Jan....so which power supply i should get for home burn-in


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> my Stepdance will be shipped today by Jan....so which power supply i should get for home burn-in


 

 That is the question. I don't think that we have a great answer yet.


----------



## ClieOS

Just order a switching regulated AC-DC adapter from Farnell for the burn in, fairly cheap too (about US$18). Hopefully it will work well.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Just order a switching regulated AC-DC adapter from Farnell for the burn in, fairly cheap too (about US$18). Hopefully it will work well.


 


  Do you have a link to that please?


----------



## G3n0c|d3

Just gotten my stepdance. And fairly said, i dont regret buying it lol!


----------



## eugeneyou

my location is London, so where can i get the power supply? B&Q?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Do you have a link to that please?


 

 Probably not going to help you much as this is UK plug with 230V input: http://my.element14.com/multicomp/mws893uk/adaptor-reg-adj-300ma-uk/dp/1514347
   
  However, there are plenty listed on Farnell / Newark website so you might want to search your local Farnell / Newark website for a compatible model.


----------



## eugeneyou

Quote: 





g3n0c|d3 said:


> Just gotten my stepdance. And fairly said, i dont regret buying it lol!


 


  mind to upload some pics?some thought?


----------



## ianmedium

clieos said:


> Probably not going to help you much as this is UK plug with 230V input: http://my.element14.com/multicomp/mws893uk/adaptor-reg-adj-300ma-uk/dp/1514347
> 
> However, there are plenty listed on Farnell / Newark website so you might want to search your local Farnell / Newark website for a compatible model.








 Ah right, I will keep searching! Thank you though!


----------



## G3n0c|d3

Initial impression, this amp is freaking forward! The details are being brought forward and the soundstage just awesome. Ive pair it with every single of my phones and it can handle it pretty well. I was afraid stepdance would thicken my mids just like the shadow or the protector ( which is nice btw) but stepdance polish my ck100 to another level lol! Loving the amp.


----------



## jr41

If you're in the UK, Maplin Electronics have a few power supplies for sale on their website which might work with the STEPDANCE.


----------



## ianmedium

OK, another battery question!

 I have been re-reading the thread and am coming to understand the role of the the battery plays a bit better. The ones with the higher mA number have longer lasting qualities but the ones with higher voltage ratings have more power (sorry about this to the techies, I am a Luddite when it comes to this sort of stuff!).

 I am going to be driving three different headphones with this amp, K701, DT990 600ohm and the sublime Etymotic ER4S would I be right in thinking it better to go for the 9.6 volt powerex rechargeable than the ipower ones which have 8.4 volts but higher mA with my headphones?

 I can handle recharging batteries every day rather than compromise the sonic qualities!

 Thanks for your help. Hopefully my stepdance is in the air flying to Canada as I type, Jan mailed it on Monday!


----------



## cooperpwc

Ianmedium, I doubt whether you will hear the difference between 9.6 and 8.4 volts. (That equates with 19.2 volts and 16.8 volts after rail doubling.) Higher ma will equal greater battery life and that is where I would focus. iPower 600 ma would probably be my choice.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Ianmedium, I doubt whether you will hear the difference between 9.6 and 8.4 volts. (That equates with 19.2 volts and 16.8 volts after rail doubling.) Higher ma will equal greater battery life and that is where I would focus. iPower 600 ma would probably be my choice.


 


  Thanks so much for that cooper. I will go for the longer battery life then. I must admit for a non technical person like myself you folks really help with this stuff!


----------



## Lorenz

Hey there!
   
   

   
   
  Sorry,I have been pretty busy lately and didn´t find the time to give you an update on my Stepdance impressions.But I have read every post and I think maybe I can be of a little help here and there,at least I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  For the power consumption matter:I would suggest to everyone to get the recharchable batteries with the highest possible mAh´s.I do not think you can hear the difference between 8.4 and 9.6 batteries.I have a PSU where I can adjust the voltage between 6 and 15V and I do not hear any difference between the two settings I have used so far (12 and 15V) ,except that 12V sounds much cleaner,but this is related to my cheap switching type PSU.By the way,thanks for the advices on PSUs and what I could do to make mine sound better.But I have to say,the PSU was great for burning in,but usually I will use this on the road so a expensive PSU is not what I am looking for.But I will modify my cheap one for a cleaner output.
   
  Then there was this discussion if the sound signature changes during burn-in.And I can tell you:IT DOES!Interestingly the sound was screw*** amazing right out of the box,I fell in love instantly.Then the sound changed,on the extreme ends for the better,the mids were not as good as in the beginning.I think the signature changes most between 20 and 100 hours of burn-in.After that the changes are only very small.But now,I think there are about 300 hours of burn-in on mine,the sound has settled I guess.And what can I say:It is incredible!And for those of you who have read my previous posts,I still don´t like my Shures as much as before.They are sounding better then without the Stepdance,but I really am into full-size cans now.I think the only problem so far was that I didn´t have the source to drive them adequatly.The AKG are so much fun with my setup,and I think I will buy a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 for listening to "popier" sound.
   
  By the way,sometimes I am a roady for a Band (I do their merchandise) and they all have pretty good IEMs and of course they are interested in good sound.But none of them had any experience with portable headphone amps.Since they are located near Nuremberg,I think Jan will get a few new happy customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My only regret is that this amp shows the shortcomings of my SE530s.And I am seriously considering sending them to UM for a remold with the addition of two drivers,one on the high and one on the low end.Maybe this will help!
   
  Thats it for now,if you have questions,feel free to ask them!


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much Lorenz for yet another excellent post. I have pretty much decided to go for the 300mAh powerex batteries and charger for mine. I was considering the lithium but reading a great deal about them not only can I get another battery for back up for the same price as just one with the lithium it looks like I can get many more charges from the powerex ones before they end their useful life.
   
  Your thoughts on the sound confirm what I was hoping as well. I notice with my current amp the sound breaks up  or distorts just at the point where my feet are starting to tap to the music. I think the stepdance will solve that! Also interesting that we have the same headphone tastes. I to am supplementing my 701's with DT990 600ohms, they should arrive the same time the amp does!
   
  Saying that, you may want to look at the ER4S, I have a feeling their sonic signature will be to your liking, also, it has been noted elswhere that they improve greatly with quality amplification!
  Thanks so much again for your thoughts!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





lorenz said:


> Then there was this discussion if the sound signature changes during burn-in.And I can tell you:IT DOES!Interestingly the sound was screw*** amazing right out of the box,I fell in love instantly.


 

 Thanks you for not swearing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Great post!
   
  I agree with you that the Stepdance is excellent with full size cans. Much as I love (truly) the Stepdance with the ES5, I try not to listen to IEMs all day every day because I don't think that it is healthy. With this amp, I have rediscovered my classic Sony MDR-D77 eggos. Good story actually. A collector on here offered me $200 for them a few years back. More than the original price 10 years later is pretty good but I I came back with a price of $300. He was so offended that he didn't even reply. I am glad that he didn't. The combination of the iMod and Stepdance has brought the eggos back to life.


----------



## jr41

Nice setup Lorenz, glad to hear you're enjoying it!
   
  When I e-mailed Jan about the Powerex batteries and the choice between 8.4 and 9.6v, he too was of the opinion that the 8.4v would be the best choice due to their higher mAh. I haven't noticed any difference in sound quality when dropping down from 9v alkaline to 8.4v NiMH.


----------



## eugeneyou

Quote: 





lorenz said:


> Hey there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  u mean stepdance+shure 530 = sucks?
   
  waht is UM?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Nice setup Lorenz, glad to hear you're enjoying it!
> 
> When I e-mailed Jan about the Powerex batteries and the choice between 8.4 and 9.6v, he too was of the opinion that the 8.4v would be the best choice due to their higher mAh. I haven't noticed any difference in sound quality when dropping down from 9v alkaline to 8.4v NiMH.


 


  Thanks so much for this post. I have decided after much deliberation to go for the Powerex 8.4V 300mAh batteries as I can get two for the price of one ipower lithium and at least this way I can always have with me a spare fully charged!
  The guy at my local battery store has sold thousands and never had a problem with them and finds the brand to be one of the best he carries. I am also getting the stealth charger so, fully charged in two hours apparently it is a smart charger that extends the useful life of Powerex batteries.


----------



## Lorenz

Hi,
   
  glad I can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  @cooperpwc:I had to google the Sony Headphones you are talking about cause I haver never heard of them before.They are looking gorgeous!And pretty portable for full-size cans.I hesitate to bring my AKGs with me all the time cause as nice as they seem to be built they are very open in every sense of that word.I don´t want to get dust and dirt into them,eventually compromising the sound.
   
  And that brings me to your question
  @eugeneyou:No,I don´t think that the SE530 combined with the Stepdance suck,like I said,they sound better then before,and I really loved them.But now I love my AKGs even more.They didn´t get to much use before,except watching movies and listen to Jazz when I am at home.But I couldn´t crank the volume up as much as I would have preferred sometimes just until now.So now I love them more then the Shures,and you know how it is,in comparison to the new love,the old one kind of sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Don´t think it´s not worth it listening to the Shures with the Stepdance,but now I know what is possible and I want to take this phenomenal sound with me all the time.And I have to say that they do NOT improve as much from being amplified as the AKGs do.I do not even hear a difference in sound when using the low current mode that would be worth the shorter battery live!
   
  That´s where UM (Unique Melody) could come into play.They offer a re-shelling of IEMs with the possibility of putting additional drivers into the custom-mold shells.I wrote them today and just now I got a response.I was asking if they could do the alteration I was talking about in my last post and they suggest to get the upgrade to 6 drivers,but for me thats pretty expensive,so I will have another look at the Ety ER4-S (By the way,thanks for the tip ianmedium,very appreciated).I just dont like their form-factor,they are sticking out of the ear quite a bit,and I really liked the flush fit of the Shure´s,and potentially customs would sit in my ears just as good.
   
  Are there other options for IEMs that could possibly fit my needs?Any suggestions are very welcome
   
  Ah man,this amp is going to cost me a lot more then just these measly 250 bucks for the amp.And I had to stretch for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But listening to my music is just a new experience and well worth not eating for a month or so,hehe


----------



## eugeneyou

anyone used shipping with tracking code? Mine seems not working after Stepdance had been sent to International Logistics Center Frankfurt 
   
  "The item was handed over to the International Logistics Center Frankfurt on Nov 10, 2010 to be forwarded to Great Britain."


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> anyone used shipping with tracking code? Mine seems not working after Stepdance had been sent to International Logistics Center Frankfurt
> 
> "The item was handed over to the International Logistics Center Frankfurt on Nov 10, 2010 to be forwarded to Great Britain."


 

 Aargh... Don't talk to me about the international EMS tracking system. I sent X-rays from China to Canada and they disappeared off the radar for about 9 days. 'They are leaving China to Canada' (said China Post's web site). 'They are due to arrive in Canada from China' (said Canada Post's web site).
   
  They did however eventually come back on radar in Canada and actually arrived. I advise patience...


----------



## eugeneyou

fto
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 today is SAT, i guess have to wait to monday morning and see. hopefully UK customs won think Stepdance is bomb detonator


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> fto
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I did not realise it comes with a tracking code. I will have to ask Jan what mine is! As to the X-rays dissapearing, Canada is well know for being a black hole when it comes to tracking mail. Having said that I found a trick when it comes to tracking mail from the States to here and from the UK to here. The tracking number transfers from the originator countries mail provider to Canada post once it hits out shores.
  Having said that the last thing I had come from the UK was stuck in Customs for 9 days, only it turned out after researching it cleared customs within a day and remained on the shelf at Canada post for the rest of the time.. That was priority mail as well!
  I love this country but the mail system sucks. I am used to next day in the UK!


----------



## cooperpwc

You have to ask for tracked shipping, I believe (and pay for it since it costs more than the free shipping).


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> You have to ask for tracked shipping, I believe (and pay for it since it costs more than the free shipping).


 


  Ah, OK, then. To be honest with what I have said above it is a fairly pointless exercise in this country anyway!Should be here sometime next week, more than likely the same day my DT990's arrive!


----------



## eugeneyou

i jz got my stepdance this morning in the manual, "do not use an AC powersupply or an unregulated supply" --->what does this mean?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> i jz got my stepdance this morning in the manual, "do not use an AC powersupply or an unregulated supply" --->what does this mean?


 

 It means you should only use an regulated AC-to-DC transformer.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> i jz got my stepdance this morning in the manual, "do not use an AC powersupply
> 
> _*The power supply ouput must be in DC (Direct Current) not AC (Alternating Current)*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Guidostrunk

I can say IMO the Stepdance in the bass, transparency, imaging and sounstage region, blows the Pico slim away. But that's my ears. I think the Stepdance is superior to the Slim in many ways SQ wise, but the size of the Stepdance is equal to at least 4 Slim's which i don't mind. Anything for the best SQ. Source used is Sansa Fuze with an average_joe custom LOD feeding my Sm3's. Once again this is JMO.


----------



## ianmedium

Just a quick question to stepdance owners who have the 300mAH powerex 9volt batteries.
I have read a few post of batteries not fitting in the stepdance, how is the powerex on that front?


----------



## Guidostrunk

Anyone have a high pitched sound coming from their Stepdance? I got this high pitched sound coming from my amp around the 12 o'clock position. It's faint but noticeable. I dunno.


----------



## eugeneyou

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 IS this kind of power supply you meant?
   
  http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=96962


----------



## jr41

The Powerex 300 mAh 8.4v NiMH  fit in the STEPDANCE no problem at all, in fact if I recall correctly from comparing this battery to a Duracell 9v alkaline, the dimensions are identical.
   
  The 9.6v rechareables may be a different story as I believe these contain more cells and thus are slightly longer, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> The Powerex 300 mAh 8.4v NiMH  fit in the STEPDANCE no problem at all, in fact if I recall correctly from comparing this battery to a Duracell 9v alkaline, the dimensions are identical.
> 
> The 9.6v rechareables may be a different story as I believe these contains more cells and thus are slightly longer, but I could be wrong.


 


  That's great JR, thanks so much. I will pop to the store tomorrow and get them and a charger!


----------



## eugeneyou

[size=1.5em] DC Multi-Voltage 0.5A Regulated Power Supply[/size]   

 Ideal for small, portable appliances
 500mA max current output
 Selectable output voltage - DC 1.5 - 3 - 4.5 - 6 - 7.5 - 9 - 12V
 Interchangeable output plugs
 LED power indicator

   
   


 [tr] [td]Input Voltage:​[/td] [td]AC 230V, 50Hz​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Input Power Plug:​[/td] [td]UK 3 Pin Mains Plug​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Voltage:​[/td] [td]DC 1.5 - 3 - 4.5 - 6 - 7.5 - 9 and 12V​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Current:​[/td] [td]0.5A (500mA)​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Voltage Type:​[/td] [td]Variable​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Power (Max):​[/td] [td]6W​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Regulated Output:​[/td] [td]Yes​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Polarity:​[/td] [td]Centre Positive​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Reversible Polarity:​[/td] [td]Yes​[/td] [/tr] 
   
   
   
[size=1.5em] AC/DC Multi-Voltage 1200mA Regulated Power Supply[/size]   

 Selectable output voltages - DC 1.5 - 3 - 4.5 - 6 - 7.5 - 9 - 12V
 Interchangeable output plugs
 Automatic thermal cut-off
 Short circuit and over voltage protection
 LED power on indicator

   
   


 [tr] [td]Input Voltage:​[/td] [td]AC 230V, 50Hz​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Input Power Plug:​[/td] [td]UK 3 Pin Mains Plug​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Input/Output Power Cord Length​[/td] [td]1.65m / 1.8m​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Voltage:​[/td] [td]DC 1.5, 3, 4.5, 6, 7.5, 9, 12V​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Current:​[/td] [td]1.2A (1200mA)​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Voltage Type:​[/td] [td]Variable​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Power (Max):​[/td] [td]14.4W​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Regulated Output:​[/td] [td]Yes​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Polarity:​[/td] [td]Centre Positive​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Reversible Polarity:​[/td] [td]Yes​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Number of Tips or Sockets:​[/td] [td]8​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Output Tips/Socket Type:​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]2.35 x 0.7 x 10.5mm​[/td] [td]5.0 x 2.1 x 12mm​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]3.5 x 1.4 x 10mm​[/td] [td]5.5 x 2.1 x 12mm​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]4.0 x 1.7 x 9.5mm​[/td] [td]5.5 x 2.5 x 12mm​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]4.75 x 1.7 x 9.5mm​[/td] [td]6.3 x 3.0 x 14mm​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Switched Mode Supply:​[/td] [td]No​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Dimensions:​[/td] [td]154(l) x 79(w) x 64Wd) mm​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]Weight:​[/td] [td]1190g​[/td] [/tr] 
   
   
   
   
[size=1.5em]  [/size]


----------



## eugeneyou

[size=1.5em]  [/size] [size=1.5em]  [/size] [size=1.5em] *AC/DC Fixed Voltage 400mA Regulated Power Supplies*[/size]   
   

 *Interchangeable output plugs*
 *Fixed output voltage*
 *Robust black ABS housing*
 *Thermal fuse protection*
 *LED indicator*

   


 [tr] [td]*Specifications:*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Input Voltage:*​[/td] [td]*AC 230V, 50Hz*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Input Power Plug:*​[/td] [td]*UK 3 Pin Mains Plug*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Output Voltage:*​[/td] [td]*DC 3V (MG76H)*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] ​[/td] [td]*DC 4.5V (MG77J)*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] ​[/td] [td]*DC 12V (MG81C)*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Output Current:*​[/td] [td]*0.4A (400mA)*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Output Voltage Type:*​[/td] [td]*Fixed*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Output Power (Max):*​[/td] [td]*1.2W*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Regulated Output:*​[/td] [td]*Yes*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Polarity:*​[/td] [td]*Centre Positive*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Reversible Polarity:*​[/td] [td]*Yes*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Number of Tips or Sockets:*​[/td] [td]*6*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Output Tips/Socket Type:*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*3.0 x 1.0 x 8.0mm*​[/td] [td]*5.5 x 1.5 x 12mm*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*3.5 x 1.4 x 10mm*​[/td] [td]*5.5 x 2.5 x 12mm*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*5.0 x 2.1 x 12mm*​[/td] [td]*3.5mm mono jack plug*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Output Power Cord Length:*​[/td] [td]*1.8m*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Switched Mode Supply:*​[/td] [td]*No*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Dimensions:*​[/td] [td]*52(l) x 80(w) x 39(d) mm*​[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td]*Weight:*​[/td] [td]*267g*
   
   
   
   
*Which one is better? OR Power supply with 15V is the best for Stepdance?*​[/td] [/tr]


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





straden said:


> Would love this amp, only if it had rechargeable battery...
> anyone able to compare this to arrow amp?


 

 I'd like to know the same thing. The Arrow is less money and it drives both full sized cans and IEMs very well. Form factor and battery time are definitely in the Arrow's favor but it would be great to get a SQ comparison of the two amps.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> Anyone have a high pitched sound coming from their Stepdance? I got this high pitched sound coming from my amp around the 12 o'clock position. It's faint but noticeable. I dunno.


 

 Jan posted on it here. You apparently have one of the defective 1054 chips, as did I, and it is worth sending it back to be fixed.


----------



## ClieOS

@eugeneyou, all three looks fine, but the middle one is a bit overkill for over 1KG. Just pick the one that is easiest for you to use.


----------



## eugeneyou

how many Ma Stepdance can take? 1200Ma?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> how many Ma Stepdance can take? 1200Ma?


 

 What you need is minimum of 100mA (or else you might overload the transformer). Anything bigger is fine, but of course there is not need to really go 1.2A (that's what the transformer is capable of _if required_)


----------



## eugeneyou

then might take the 0.5 power supply then


----------



## ClieOS

Of course it will. I am using a 0.3A transformer myself.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Thank you, very helpful as always. Cheers
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guidostrunk

I am completely blown away by this amp. The soundstage is mind boggling, the depth, separation and how quite the back ground is amongst the music, very dark like the music just swarms you from out of no where. The Transparency is unbelievable. I just cant believe how much better this amp sounds compared to my Pico Slim. IMO its by a huge margin.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Not having any problems here.
  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just a quick question to stepdance owners who have the 300mAH powerex 9volt batteries.
> I have read a few post of batteries not fitting in the stepdance, how is the powerex on that front?


----------



## KLS

Didn't really follow the whole thread, so if this has been discussed before...
   
Energizer XP8000
  Anyone using such (big, in size ^^) batteries to power Stepdance, or other portable amps?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> Not having any problems here.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks so much! I wnet out yesterday and got two and a stealth charger, now all that has to arrive is the amp!


----------



## okw3188

Hi, I would like to seek advice on the performance of Stepdance comparing to my RSA hornet. As it is time of the year, to buy myself a Christmas gift! My current setup is ipod classic > Hornet > Westone 3.
   
  Thank you!!


----------



## eugeneyou

is any stepdance owner noticed the strong HISS sound when paired with IEM?


----------



## jr41

I do hear a hiss if I have the volume turned up very high on the STEPDANCE with my UM3X, i.e. past 2 o'clock, but given I would deafen myself if listening at this volume, I don't consider it relevant. At sensible volumes, on either low or high gain, the STEPDANCE is totally black to my ears.
   
  I remember Jan posted earlier in this thread advising a fault had been found affecting some STEPDANCEs - due to a faulty batch of a certain chip if I recall correctly. I can't recall the exact details, but I believe the issue resulted in unwanted background noise.


----------



## ClieOS

Dr. Meier explained it here.


----------



## avid2010

Don't think there is hiss on my unit though I have never listen past the 12 or 1 o'clock mark, it is too loud for me.
   
  My Stepdance doesn't have the production number '750' or '830', instead it has '631'..


----------



## violeta88

Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> I am completely blown away by this amp. The soundstage is mind boggling, the depth, separation and how quite the back ground is amongst the music, very dark like the music just swarms you from out of no where. The Transparency is unbelievable. I just cant believe how much better this amp sounds compared to my Pico Slim. IMO its by a huge margin.


 


  I know what you mean,  I have found myself enjoying headphones that I never have really liked before I owned the Stepdance, like the Sennheiser HD595, which gains some actual clarity with the stepdance and the Sennheiser IE7, which finally doesn't sound like the bass is overpowering the midrange and treble.  The biggest improvement is on my recabled HD580 though, as they gain similar levels of clarity and detail in comparison with my recabled K701, both amped with the Stepdance, the main differences being that the Sennheiser is a bit more sparkly in the treble and not as sharp in that region as the K701, and the bass on the Sennheiser is fuller and a touch slower paced than the K701, and the soundstaging is considerably more grandiose in the K701 with the Stepdance.  Compared to the Corda Arietta, the Stepdance has better deep bass extension, more detail, and gets almost as loud as the Arietta cleanly with the HD580, but not quite so with the K701, though the Stepdance is the first portable amp that I have owned that sounds really good with the K701 and provides an adequate amount of clean driving capability, without leaving me wanting more.  I'm sure the sound would be even better if I got around to having the replacement voltage converter chip installed (mine had one from the defective production lot in it), though it isn't much of an issue with all of my headphones other than the IE7 which I have issues with humming when the voltage converter chip is engaged, and a little hum at the middle of the gain range, and at max gain when the converter chip is turned off.  The second problem is what I experience with the converter chip engaged with my K701, HD580 and Etymotic MC5 (btw the MC5 also works amazingly with the Stepdance, and sounds very similar in tonality to the K701, with more bass weight, and a non-plasticky bass compared to the K701).
   
  On another note, does anyone here know of someone who is good at removing surface-mount IC's and replacing them?  I hate to send the thing back to Germany, as I have the replacement part already, and I am willing to pay someone for their time and effort in replacing the chip.
   
  --Eric


----------



## cooperpwc

For sure the Stepdance can hiss - it has an S/N ratio - but in my experience it is several 'hours' past any listenable level on the volume control. It is black with the Westone ES5 even at headbanging volumes.
   
  The faulty LT1054 chip does not produce hiss but rather a high pitched squeal that can be heard at certain steps on the volume control. If you have the faulty chip, you really can't miss it. It is annoying. The good news is that having Jan swap out the chip solves the problem completely.


----------



## eugeneyou

there
  
  Quote: 





avid2010 said:


> Don't think there is hiss on my unit though I have never listen past the 12 or 1 o'clock mark, it is too loud for me.
> 
> My Stepdance doesn't have the production number '750' or '830', instead it has '631'..


 


   mine is 750...i found the strong hiss sound when using the cable that came along with stepdance. But if used it with LOD, no problem.
   
  Currently im using 0.5mA power supply to burn-in. When i plug-in the cable, i don even have to turn on the Stepdance. All i have to do is play my ipod and there it goes...So, is that normal?
   
  Another issue is, when turning the volume knob, there will b some "electric-like" sound, is that normal too?


----------



## eugeneyou

anyonr using analog power supply or switched power supply? i cant find any analog power supply in london or website


----------



## cooperpwc

eugenyou, I was just thinking that your issue is the power supply. All of my comments relate to battery use only since that is all that I use.
   
  The sensitivity to power supply is the 'achiles heel' of the Stepdance to the extent that there is one. In fairness to Jan, he has developed a decent home quality amp in a portable size. The technology that he uses (5 op amps, active balanced ground etc.) requires clean DC power. There is no fudge factor. So either use batteries (which Vinnie at RWA will tell you is the ultimate clean power for any audio) or get a proper linear power supply.
   
  It would be nice if Jan offered a suitable linear power option for the Stepdance but I suspect that it would be so much larger than the amp - and heavy - and expensive - that it wouldn't be a commercially attractive accessory.
   
  The practical solution is rechargable batteries...


----------



## davidio

Could somebody help me with a conundrum?  I currently have the portable v cap dock for my imod.  Am considering both the Stepdance and the Amphora.  I like the sound descriptions I'm reading on the Amphora.  But it has V caps inside, and I already have those.  What would be the sound benefit to getting the Amphora over the Stepdance...should I save money and get the Stepdance to use with my portable v cap dock, or would the Amphora be big step up in SQ?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





davidio said:


> Could somebody help me with a conundrum?  I currently have the portable v cap dock for my imod.  Am considering both the Stepdance and the Amphora.  I like the sound descriptions I'm reading on the Amphora.  But it has V caps inside, and I already have those.  What would be the sound benefit to getting the Amphora over the Stepdance...should I save money and get the Stepdance to use with my portable v cap dock, or would the Amphora be big step up in SQ?


 

 The Amphora is not a huge step up, although it is a little more refined sounding with a bigger soundstage, while the Stepdance is a little more aggressive sounding.  So the Amphora is a better choice for HD800, no question.  
   
  However, the Amphora has more hiss with some sensitive IEM - it was okay with IE8, JH13Pro or ES5 but too much hiss with Westone 3 and ES3X for example.  Both have good power levels, but Stepdance drives the HE-5 LE better.  The Amphora is less portable, but has more features.  I suppose which you get depends on your phones and your needs.  
   
  In my case I still enjoy my Amphora after over a year, but I don't travel with it any more.  It usually stays in my laptop rig with a Pico DAC-only since I sold the iMod.  The Pico DAC's second line-out jack feeds a balanced Protector to use with my IEM and HE-5 LE, but the Amphora is used with my HD800.  For some people the Stepdance could replace the Protector since it is very powerful but less aggressive than the Protector, but those are both too different from the Amphora to replace that in my rig.
   
  Since the Stepdance loaner was only a little better than my Protector or 3MOVE, with worse battery life, I haven't done the upgrade yet.  If I didn't already have the other two I would buy the Stepdance to add to my Amphora, but not to replace it.


----------



## davidio

Larry,
  Thanks for the response.  I'm using HD580s with Cardas cables.  Is the Amphora still even available, if one were to ask for it?  Doesn't seem to be on the ALO website or anything.  My main concern was taking the imod signal thru the v caps I already have and then back into v caps once again.  And, of course, the subjective question: is the sound difference going to be worth the extra $600 or more.


----------



## LevA

davidio,
  get the stepdance so you can compare it head to head to the TTVJ portable hybrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  it's almost December....


----------



## ianmedium

My Stepdance arrived today!
   
  Just popped a battery in plugged the 701's in and there seemed like an awful lot of static noise present. Now I have popped my Etymotic ER4'S's in and no static, the 701's have not displayed this issue before, Hmm! I wonder if the large adapter is touching the metal face plate, will check with a cable extension to see if that sorts it out! Right out of the box cold it is nice and crisp but I will leave impressions for a bit later once it has burned in a little!
   
  Absolutely beautifully made though, the case has that sort of Japanese rice paper brushed finish to it, very classy!


----------



## yeemanz

Quote: 





avid2010 said:


> Don't think there is hiss on my unit though I have never listen past the 12 or 1 o'clock mark, it is too loud for me.
> 
> My Stepdance doesn't have the production number '750' or '830', instead it has '631'..


 


  My stepdance has 631 as well. I get some hissing when I'm in the high 'hour' mark, but i never get that on my usual music. I only hear it sometimes for classical music where I have to ramp up the volume.


----------



## ianmedium

Static problem solved! If you have AKG K701's or I would imagine any headphone with a large metal adapter plug don't plug it into the stepdance! The metal was touching the case, hence the static, I just found an extension cable and voila! No static.
   
  Early stages but one of the things I had hoped for is there and that is that I can get all the dynamics and feeling of the performance but at much lower volumes. Already comparing it to my last amp, the PA2V2 I am getting more depth and feeling with the 701's (though to be fair to Gary's wonderful amp the stepdance was another $300!)


----------



## Guidostrunk

Is it normal for the blue light to come on when using a power supply instead of batteries? It comes on even though the power is off on the knob. Just curious. Thanks in advance.
  BTW i bought a universal power supply from wal-mart for 15 bucks , it runs from 3 to 12v with universal tips. 600ma output. Should i set it at 9v or 12v both putting out 600ma max.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:  





> Since the Stepdance loaner was only a little better than my Protector or 3MOVE, with worse battery life, I haven't done the upgrade yet.  If I didn't already have the other two I would buy the Stepdance to add to my Amphora, but not to replace it.


 


  Larry, I know you don't like it when folk take quotes out of context, but I think the above is a fantastic endorsement for a design which is now several years old, and inexpensive at that - if memory serves me correctly, the MOVE (in its various incarnations) has consistently rated very highly in your list and Rob's, despite the arrival of so many portable amps in the last couple of years. It may not be on the same level as the Amphora or the Lisa, but the asking price is nowhere near those two. I know that you have a very high opinion of several Nuforce products, again very reasonably priced electronics - keep those impressions coming.
   
  estreeter


----------



## Guidostrunk

So I'm assumimg Larry that you do prefer the Stepdance over the Protector as far as SQ goes? I'm just interpreting your last comment of this post as you do prefer it to the Move 3 and Protector. I almost bought the Protector but got the Stepdance instead which came recommended from a friend here( average_joe) who has never let me down with his suggestions. Cheers
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johneewalker

Have been burning in my stepdance for around 150-200hrs using an external power adapter since buying my stepdance a month ago.
   
  Using it with my Hifiman HM-801, connected with TWag IC with Oyaide Plugs.
   
  Tried blind test with:
   
  - HM801 headphone out directly with my JH13pro
  - HM801 line-out with Stepdance and with JH13pro
   
  Can't tell the difference at all. i.e. I can't guess which one is with the stepdance and which one is directly from 801 headphone out.
   
  Something must be wrong with my hearing?
   
  John


----------



## okw3188

After 3 hours of listening and comparing to Hornet, I finally bought Stepdance. The main comparison is based on classical and vocal music.
   
  Mine has a label on the pcb : "10010347", so I guess this must be the serial number : "347" or "10347". The high & mid separation is starting to find its place after about 30 hours of burning-in, however, the bass still needs longer time.
   
  With my Westone 3, I can hear a slight clicking sound of the volume knob when it is turn pass 1 o'clock without music input. Any position from off to 12 o'clock, it doesn't. You can hardly hear it when music is being played. My normal listening level is around 12 o'clock.
   
  When the amp is turned off, a slightly louder "pop" sound can be heard, due to the discharge of the capacitors. 
   
  In summary, listening to Hornet is like a good book shelf speaker with a little over emphasize in mid-range. With Stepdance, it is like a good floor standing speaker, better separation and overall soundstaging. So, I guess the choice is yours.


----------



## Guidostrunk

should of read the manual before i asked this question. Using an external power supply automatically turns on the amp. Sorry
  Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> Is it normal for the blue light to come on when using a power supply instead of batteries? It comes on even though the power is off on the knob. Just curious. Thanks in advance.
> BTW i bought a universal power supply from wal-mart for 15 bucks , it runs from 3 to 12v with universal tips. 600ma output. Should i set it at 9v or 12v both putting out 600ma max.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





johneewalker said:


> Have been burning in my stepdance for around 150-200hrs using an external power adapter since buying my stepdance a month ago.
> 
> Using it with my Hifiman HM-801, connected with TWag IC with Oyaide Plugs.
> 
> ...


 

 There are three assumptions IMO:
  1) HM801's PO is as good as Stepdance (no performance difference)
  2) JH13Pro is so efficient that both HM801 PO and Stepdance are more than enough to allow it to perform at its best (amps have performance difference, but the IEM can't reveal it)
  3) You can't tell the subtle difference (amps have performance difference, IEM is able to reveal it, but you can't tell the difference)
   
  Personally, my opinion is inclined to (2). Not that many IEM are good at picking up subtle difference on the source IMO.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





davidio said:


> Larry,
> Thanks for the response.  I'm using HD580s with Cardas cables.  Is the Amphora still even available, if one were to ask for it?  Doesn't seem to be on the ALO website or anything.  My main concern was taking the imod signal thru the v caps I already have and then back into v caps once again.  And, of course, the subjective question: is the sound difference going to be worth the extra $600 or more.


 

 I think you have to special order the Amphora, and they may only have SE models left - not sure.  The 3MOVE and Stepdance will be excellent with the HD580/600 and not far behind the Amphora at all when using the 580/600.  If you are spending the extra $600 I would use that money on a Woo WA6 instead, unless you really must have a portable.  If you were driving an HD800 I'd pick the Amphora for portable, or WA6 for a desktop amp (in that same price range), but if you need small then the Stepdance was better with those.
  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 I've never stopped liking the 3MOVE, and it will always be in the top tier of portable headphone amps.  The Stepdance is slightly less forward sounding and improves on the 3MOVE in soundstage size and power.
   
  Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> So I'm assumimg Larry that you do prefer the Stepdance over the Protector as far as SQ goes? I'm just interpreting your last comment of this post as you do prefer it to the Move 3 and Protector. I almost bought the Protector but got the Stepdance instead which came recommended from a friend here( average_joe) who has never let me down with his suggestions. Cheers


 

 That would be a fair assessment.  The Protector is very good, but it's a little more aggressive sounding and I don't like it with my HD800 in balanced mode, although I love it with my balanced JH13Pro and HE-5 LE or HD600.  The Stepdance loaner was better with HD800, but with other phones and IEM the Protector was pretty close and has a marvelous soundstage. With something other than HD800 all these amps all get closer to each other in performance.  You would be safe if you pick the one that has the most features that appeal to you, such as size and battery life, etc.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I've never stopped liking the 3MOVE, and it will always be in the top tier of portable headphone amps.  The Stepdance is slightly less forward sounding and improves on the 3MOVE in soundstage size and power.


 

 Agree with Larry here. They are both very refined. To me, the main difference between the two is, 3MOVE tends to make headphones reveal their character (flaws and strengths) , while Stepdance tends to make all headphone sound better.


----------



## ianmedium

Initial impressions, I have had the stepdance burning in for just over six hours now (I know a long way to go yet!) I am listening now to the Steve Davis quartet, a quality of silence album. Lot's of stuff on their to test detail and dynamic and I can notice a very large improvement over my old pa2v2.
   
  I am not the best at describing these things but the sound of drums sticks on cymbals just holds in the air,I can comprehend more what Steve set out to do with this album, exploring the silence between the notes.
   
  The music is more holographic, there seems to be greater space between the notes with the stepdance, cymbals seem to go on just that bit longer. There is more texture to brush strokes, the piano sounds more like a piano! This album is also the quietest album I have and a very comfortable level with all the detail has the volume pot one O'clock where as on the Patrica Barber album the same resolution and detail were at noon.
  Alison Krauss singing down to the river to pray is pure bliss! Volume on this album is perfect at noon, all the dynamics are there, all the detail and musicality. All the voices are very discernible in their own spaces and yet come together as a whole beautifully. Alisons voice has more texture than I have heard from the ipod classic latest generation so far, there also seems to be more weight from the ipod than I have experienced before (I have no EQ on the pod!)
   
  Handels Harp concerto by the way sounds very similar indeed to how I heard it through Wilson Sasha's and Nagra amp and CD player, similar obviously not in scale or dynamic but certainly in feeling! again volume seems to be perfect at noon.
   
  Bearing in mind the control starts eight O'clock that is very little power needed for my Ety ER4S's which are 100 ohm impedance and 108db sensitivity. The k701's require just a little more volume, between one and one thirty get's them singing very nicely. This (to my 47 year old ears) is not loud though as it had to be on my old amp to get the same sense of scale, dynamic and emotion. I am just hoping that the DT990 600ohms that are winging their way to me will be OK with this amp!
   
  So these are my early impressions, I know from what I have read there will be many more changes as time passes but just from this early listening experience this is very very good value for money at $370 shipped!


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Agree with Larry here. They are both very refined. To me, the main difference between the two is, 3MOVE tends to make headphones reveal their character (flaws and strengths) , *while Stepdance tends to make all headphone sound better.*


 

 Exceptional quote there, you really hit the nail on the head!  The Stepdance makes [some] $15 ear buds sound like $150 ear buds and [some] $30 IEMs sound like $300 IEMs!  It is great with the LCD-2 and even handles the T1 OK.  Although with the T1 I think it sounds much better in low gain mode cranked up than in high gain mode for some reason (hooked up to 12V wall power).
   
  @ Guidostrunk: welcome to the Stepdance party, how are you liking the amp so far?  The best batteries are these or these IMO.  And you should get the appropriate charger.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Hows it goin my friend. Well long story short WOW. I already sold my Slim because this is the only amp needed for me at this point. I told the wife what i wanted for Christmas to go with the Stepdance, I'm sure you know the answer to that one. Thanks for the info on the Bat's. Cheers
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guidostrunk

@ average_ joe , any preference in the 2 battery suggetions or are they pretty equal in terms of durability and quality. Thanks in advance


----------



## average_joe

Wow, you sold the Slim already, that was fast   But I understand why.  I do like the form factor of the Slim and with my EM3 Pro there isn't much difference like with most everything else.
   
  The 2 batteries:
  iPower 520 mAh 8.4V -  2 x iPower batteries + charger = $69
   
  HiTech 600 mAh 7.4V - with charger & 2 batteries = $38.75
   
  If you were only going to power IEMs, I wouldsay go with the HiTech setup, but with your present, I would say go for the iPower due to the added voltage if you plan on not using wall power.  Sure, it isn't much, but to me it does make a little difference with the harder to drive headphones.  I also have a 9.6V rechargeable, but the 230 mAh is just too low and it drains too quickly.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Yea the slims gone already, on its way to Australia, a fellow headfier bought it Thursday. I knew right away i would be using the stepdance way more than the slim even though it's 4 times the size, so no sense letting it sit around. Well with your recommendation the ipower it is. I have been using the Powerex 9.6v 230mah and they dont last that long.Thanks again Joe.
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Wow, you sold the Slim already, that was fast   But I understand why.  I do like the form factor of the Slim and with my EM3 Pro there isn't much difference like with most everything else.
> 
> The 2 batteries:
> iPower 520 mAh 8.4V -  2 x iPower batteries + charger = $69
> ...


----------



## Guidostrunk

Well i bought the 4 battery and charger combo from Ipower for 103 bucks, should be good for a while now. Thanks Joe.


----------



## avid2010

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Wow, you sold the Slim already, that was fast   But I understand why.  I do like the form factor of the Slim and with my EM3 Pro there isn't much difference like with most everything else.
> 
> The 2 batteries:
> iPower 520 mAh 8.4V -  2 x iPower batteries + charger = $69
> ...


 
  Hi Joe, based on what you wrote above, am I understanding correctly that you are detecting sonic differences when using batts with different voltages? Thanks.


----------



## average_joe

@ Guidostrunk: that should last you for a very long time and be good for long trips or just extended periods of time with not worrying about charging!
   
  @avid2010: Yes, with my full sized headphones, especially the T1.  I think there is a max volume difference as well as a slight difference in the dynamics (and using 12V wall power is more noticeable to me).  With such a large time between A/Bing the different batteries, I might be imagining the difference in dynamics, but doing the same thing with my IEMs didn't result in any audible difference other than a slight volume difference.  I use the low gain setting (because it sounds better to me with the headphones), so I am maxing/nearly maxing the volume with the full sized headphones.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





avid2010 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hmm, this is intersting. I purchased the happy medium, powerex 8.4v 300mAh I might pop to the store and pick up the 9.6v 230mAh and see what happens, The great thing about the powerex ones(well, here in Canada that is) is that they are half the price of the lithium ones so one can always have a spare. I wondered what use I would get out of the little arc mouse bag that came with my mouse!
  I have about 14 hours on the stepdance now and feel it opening up, this truly is a great little amp!
   
  Avid, you have the T1's which are 600ohm and I am getting this week the DT990 600ohm, how do you feel about this amps capabilities with such high impedance? From what you say it has enough power.


----------



## average_joe

For some reason, it sounds better on low gain with my T1 than on high gain, but on low gain I have to come close to maxing out the volume.  I think it performs quite well all things considered.  Of course, the RPX-33 can spank it at louder volumes, but it does seem to have great bass weight and authority with the T1 at moderate and below volumes.  Of course most of my listening with the T1 was done with a 12V power supply, and with the batteries the maximum volume drops.  So, if the Stepdance is the answer for you, it really depends on how loud you listen.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  AJ, can I ask exactly what source/DAC you were plugging into the StepDance when you had the above experiences ? I'm not doubting you, and I definitely value Larry's opinion, but my D4 (used as amp only from the headphone out on various DAPs and my netbook) opens up my music, but the sound signature is still largely identical to that experienced straight from the headphone out. As I have said on previous occasions, I perceive very little difference at all when used with the Sony X1060, a DAP with a very capable headphone amp. so the StepDance must be something very special indeed to be granting certain $30 IEMs the insight and clarity of a pair of $300 IEMs. My $90 Sony IEMs have always sounded pretty good to me, but they certainly arent on the same level as something costing 3 times that, much less 10 times that amount. As a Grado fanboy, I wont say anything about how well they compare to more expensive phones 
   
  estreeter


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> AJ, can I ask exactly what source/DAC you were plugging into the StepDance when you had the above experiences ? I'm not doubting you, and I definitely value Larry's opinion, but _*my D4 (used as amp only from the headphone out on various DAPs and my netbook) opens up my music, but the sound signature is still largely identical to that experienced straight from the headphone out*_. As I have said on previous occasions, I perceive very little difference at all when used with the Sony X1060, a DAP with a very capable headphone amp. so the StepDance must be something very special indeed to be granting certain $30 IEMs the insight and clarity of a pair of $300 IEMs. My $90 Sony IEMs have always sounded pretty good to me, but they certainly arent on the same level as something costing 3 times that, much less 10 times that amount. As a Grado fanboy, I wont say anything about how well they compare to more expensive phones
> 
> estreeter


 

 This doesn't surprise me. Amping a headphone out with IEMs will bring very little tangible benefit in my experience. The weak link (i.e. the source) overwhelms the other benefits. (In practical terms, you can't widen the soundstage by amping a dirty signal.) To really enjoy the benefit of an amp like the Stepdance with IEMs, you need a good source. As I noted before, the difference between the Headsix and the Stepdance even using the iPhone _line out _is not huge (although it is there). The difference using the iMod is much greater and definitely worthwhile.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks, coops - its refreshing to have a little reality sprinkled on some of the portable amp threads 
   
  If you read reviews of the best fullsize amps (speaker or headphone), the consensus is that most are 'invisible' in terms of sound signature - they just give you a window to your source. The source, in turn, should also be sufficiently transparent as to give you a window to the original recording, and this is where I suspect the 'music lover' and the 'audiophile' may have a different perspective - I like kit that is kind to poor recordings (not poor encoding, poor recording), as opposed to kit that reveals all its microscopic flaws. I suspect that Jan has given the StepDance a warmer sound than some might want in an amp, but it sounds like it could be right up my alley.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> AJ, can I ask exactly what source/DAC you were plugging into the StepDance when you had the above experiences ? I'm not doubting you, and I definitely value Larry's opinion, but my D4 (used as amp only from the headphone out on various DAPs and my netbook) opens up my music, but the sound signature is still largely identical to that experienced straight from the headphone out. As I have said on previous occasions, I perceive very little difference at all when used with the Sony X1060, a DAP with a very capable headphone amp. so the StepDance must be something very special indeed to be granting certain $30 IEMs the insight and clarity of a pair of $300 IEMs. My $90 Sony IEMs have always sounded pretty good to me, but they certainly arent on the same level as something costing 3 times that, much less 10 times that amount. As a Grado fanboy, I wont say anything about how well they compare to more expensive phones
> 
> estreeter


 

  
  I used a DIY iPod 5.5g with film caps, but also a HUD-MX1 and Audiotrak Prodigy HiFi 7.1 as a source, but mainly the iPods.  As cooperpwc said, line out vs. headphone out makes a difference, and IMO a very large one.  I think the iPod is a very neutral source when modded and used with good film caps.  And how can a $30 or below IEM sound so much better?  The cheaper the IEM, the more improvement there can be...the bass has clamped in control (active ground?), and with better, more controlled bass, the rest of the spectrum is more accurate. 
   
  There is little difference between the Stepdance and Pico Slim with my SM3 IMO, but the Stepdance does offer better bass authority and control.  I remember the Rx, which made the e-Q7 and Copper really shine, much better than the Arrow, but then the Arrow was better than others.  So, don't forget synergy between source, amp, and headphones.  That also is very important.  I think the Stepdance has synergy with a wide range of headphones, much wider than any other amp I have owned.
   
  As far as sound signatures, I think the Stepdance is neutral compared with my other amps...the RPX-33 is warmer as is the Arrow and the Pico Slim is more treble focused.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks for the explanation, AJ - I guess the only way to really know is to buy the thing.
   
  Interestingly, my local reseller has the StepDance priced, in Aussie dollars, less than Jan's asking price in Euros (at least per xe.com this morning), and said price includes delivery, an increasingly expensive component of purchases in a big country with a small population.


----------



## ianmedium

Really useful information on this thread, thank you so much folks. I had a really useful PM from cooper (Thank you cooper again!) and have decided to cancel my dt990 order as even though the stepdance will drive it I won't get the best out of them. So I went and listened to a pair of Denon AH-D5000's today and fell in love with the synergy of them and the stepdance/ iPod classic combo.
   
  I feel slightly bad about this but I decided to get them from Amazon rather than the dealer I usually go to (I have purchased several things from them in the past so do not feel very bad about this!) as the price they are selling them for including tax is just over $1000CAD! I got them on Amazon for $389! I am really looking forward to them arriving next week!
   
  Oh yes, more hours on the amp now, what a natural effortless sounding amp this is!


----------



## estreeter

ian, I havent checked in on the thread for some months, but I believe that markl has an extensive thread on mods that he has done to the D5000 - I'm not advocating modding your brand new headphones, but you may find some of that thread interesting. All Denon headphones are outrageously expensive here, even stuff that doesnt warrant a mention on this or any other forum.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ian, I havent checked in on the thread for some months, but I believe that markl has an extensive thread on mods that he has done to the D5000 - I'm not advocating modding your brand new headphones, but you may find some of that thread interesting. All Denon headphones are outrageously expensive here, even stuff that doesnt warrant a mention on this or any other forum.


 


  Thanks so much for the information, I will do a search, I think Canada is like Aus, very expensive for electronics on the whole but there is no way I could justify a local purchase seeing as the saving is over $600!Hmm, that would get an algorythm solo..Arghh does this maddness ever end!


----------



## ianmedium

25 hour update, Right at this moment listening to Nick Cave and the bad seeds and they have never sounded better! Odd thing, about 20 hours in it was like I got a volume boost! It is like listening now at noon is the same as two O'clock was before, not sure why that is but there it is!
   
  I think the biggest compliment I can give is that I am addicted once more to music. This amp really allows so much more emotion, feeling, dynamic and just good honest foot tapping joy into my listening experience, all at much lower volumes than I am used to which my ears are thanking me for. In fact I think that is a an important factor in being able to listen for hours on end which I am doing!
   
  I know this sounds corny and hackneyed but this amp makes me want to listen to music more and more!
   
  I got to try my amp/iPod combination with a well run in pair of Denon AH-D5000's the other day, all I can say is I have bought a new pair, it is for me, a match made in heaven!
   
  Having said that the K701'S sound great with it as well though I know they will be for sale once the Denon's arrive from Amazon! Another astonishing thing is how much capability the ETY ER4S's have with this amp deeper. Tighter bass, mid's are exquisite and treble just shimmers like gossamer in early morning light.
   
   This amp is so wonderful I don't care that I am only getting 5 hours from fresh powerex 300mAh batteries. I have two and carry one spare with me, not a problem as the charger gives a full charge in a couple of hours, do I care? Heck no! The quality of music is worth every moment and regular charging,  If you are worried about having to charge batteries every day this amp is not for you and all I can say to that is you will miss out on one of the most sublime amplifiers out there! Honestly it is worth the very small sacrifice!


----------



## okw3188

Would like to ask if anyone using Stepdance to drive HD600?
   
  I'm using my Westone 3, but been thinking that the amp deserves a better full size headphone to really display its potential.


----------



## davidio

Everyone,
  I just ordered the Stepdance from Jan, so I will hopefully have it burned in time for my birthday on the 9th.  Realistically, I may start sharing my thoughts over the weekend of the 10th and 11th.  I have the HD580s, which should have the same sound signature as the HD600s, so I will share my impressions.  Keep in mind the 580s have Cardas cables, which beef up the sound considerably, IMO.  Also, I will compare the Stepdance to my TTVJ Millett Hybrid.  I am hoping I can also get a sweet combo by running the two amps together, and trying the following combinations:
  imod>portable vcap dock>stepdance
  imod>portable vcap dock>TTVJ
  imod>portable vcap dock>stepdance>TTVJ
  imod>portable vcap dock>TTVJ>stepdance
  Imod>original blackcap dock>stepdance vs TTVJ
  imod>original blackcap dock>stepdance>TTVJ
  ...and so on.  So many combos!  Maybe by linking the two amps I can get something close to the Amphora sound quality.  In the meantime, I have to find a decent 9volt battery charger and power cable.  If I can find a quiet enough cable, I may just plug the stepdance in at home and at work.  Sometimes its just nice to have something to look forward to, you know?


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





davidio said:


> Everyone,
> I just ordered the Stepdance from Jan, so I will hopefully have it burned in time for my birthday on the 9th.  Realistically, I may start sharing my thoughts over the weekend of the 10th and 11th.  I have the HD580s, which should have the same sound signature as the HD600s, so I will share my impressions.  Keep in mind the 580s have Cardas cables, which beef up the sound considerably, IMO.  Also, I will compare the Stepdance to my TTVJ Millett Hybrid.  I am hoping I can also get a sweet combo by running the two amps together, and trying the following combinations:
> imod>portable vcap dock>stepdance
> imod>portable vcap dock>TTVJ
> ...


 
  Finally someone who will have stepdance and TTVJ millet hybrid (I assume its the portable and not the desktop?). 
  definitely looking forward to comparisons with TTVJ millet hybrid !!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





leva said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Same here, in the end it was done to the portable millet hybrid (one of the last left according to Todd) or the stepdance. Having said that I cannot think of a better amp for my needs, to hear this amp with the D5000 is something very special indeed, only beaten by hearing it with the D7000 which was wonderful but for the small differences I heard I could not justify the extra $500 amazon price difference or $300 local store difference!


----------



## davidio

The TTVJ I have is the portable.  Now has anyone come to a conclusion on the best power supply for U.S. operation?  There is all this info:
  6-15v
  1.3/3.5 barrel size
  AC to DC transformer 
  .5 power supply
  ...that, frankly is downright confusing...unless you are freaking electrician.  Without spending 30 bucks, is there anything out there that will work, one exact thing that meets all of this criteria?  Usually Amazon.com is a really helpful place to find specific items, but I'm not finding anything that justifies certainty concerning each one of the above criteria.  As Tommy Boy would say..."For the love of God!"


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





davidio said:


> The TTVJ I have is the portable.  Now has anyone come to a conclusion on the best power supply for U.S. operation?  There is all this info:
> 6-15v
> 1.3/3.5 barrel size
> AC to DC transformer
> ...


 
  Thank you for asking this, I am so technically inept I cannot even formulate the question!! I too would like a one stop/one shop answer if possible!


----------



## davidio

hmph.
  Just like before.  Crickets chirping and tumbleweeds when you ask this question...


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote: 





davidio said:


> The TTVJ I have is the portable.  Now has anyone come to a conclusion on the best power supply for U.S. operation?  There is all this info:
> 6-15v
> 1.3/3.5 barrel size
> AC to DC transformer
> ...


 

 I'm not sure what you're asking.  Are you trying to find a wallwart power supply that has these qualities?  There are, literally, thousands of them.  Any would probably be adequate.
   
  You could build your own, even.  It would probably run over $30, but you could get the transformer of your choice and some big caps to smooth the DC.  Or even run a tube to rectify it.
   
  But you're not going to find the "best" for $30.  What you'll find is a power supply that's good enough.
   
  If you want more details or would like to try building one, stop by the DIY forum.


----------



## davidio

Okay, cool.  So if I found any power adaptor that put out 6-15 volts DC, and if the said adaptor's barrel plug fit into the stepdance...then I'd be home free with a workable (albeit not ideal) plug-in power source.  Perhaps instead of guessing by using online sources (which rarely tell me the diameter of the barrel), I should bring the unit into Radio Shack when I get the unit...then I can verify everything and make sure the barrel plug matches.  Does that make sense?


----------



## cooperpwc

I don't have the one stop answer but the above criteria is incomplete. The power supply must also be *regulated*.


----------



## koto-in

Quote: 





davidio said:


> 6-15v
> 1.3/3.5 barrel size
> AC to DC transformer
> .5 power supply


 
  6V minimum - 15V maximum. 12V is usually easy to find.  The higher the impedance of your headphones, the more voltage you can potentially take advantage of.
   
  Linear is quieter than switched - but you probably won't hear the difference.  Switched uses less energy.
   
  The power supply must be regulated to avoid the possibility of damaging the amp.
   
  Within these parameters there are various levels of quality, within which differences may or may not be audible.


----------



## ianmedium

So, would this work?
  http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=AC+Adapters%2fPlugs&product=2731674


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> So, would this work?
> http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=AC+Adapters%2fPlugs&product=2731674


 

 Yep, it will work. Any AC to DC adapter with the correct tip and voltage, plus over 100mA of regulated output can be used.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thats wonderful, thank you!


----------



## davidio

Wow.  Something tangible.  "Regulated"  is not something that is normally printed on the power cords, btw.  I still think this is a difficult task for a non-electrical dude, if one is concerned about protecting the amp.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





davidio said:


> Wow.  Something tangible.  "Regulated"  is not something that is normally printed on the power cords, btw.  I still think this is a difficult task for a non-electrical dude, if one is concerned about protecting the amp.


 

 If the adapter is regulated, it will list it in clear view because regulated is better than unregulated which makes it potentially more expensive. If it doesn't list anything down, then it is always presumed to be unregulated, as easy as it is.


----------



## Yale

Hmmm.....my 3 week old stepdance has decided to shutdown despite changing fresh batteries. I was running an imod as the source with the appropriate black gate alo imod cable. 

Does anyone else have this problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

You need to tell us a bit more than just "decided to shutdown" for us to have a clue on what might be a problem.


----------



## Skylab

Sounds to me like the battery is not making contact properly - maybe the door isn't shut tight?


----------



## okw3188

*Degaussing your portable system*
   
  Over the weekend, I was reading some article about degaussing the hi-fi system and then rip my Sheffield Lab MDMS cd to my ipod. Then I let it run for 5 times in the following sequence :
   
  1) Select Track 1 and turn up the volume knob to your normal listening level and maintain it throughout the degaussing process.
  2) Play track 5 to track 13 continuously for 5 cycles.
   
  After that, I was impressed with the overall improvement (soundstage and highs are more define), the degauss cd definitely works! As my ipod and Westone 3 are both 2 years' old and the residue magnetism on the player and Westone wire really degrade the overall sound. 
   
  So, for those of you who has this CD, give it a try, but remember not to overdo it (i.e. run more than 5 times) and worst overnight!


----------



## davidio

I may want to try that...At about the same time the Stepdance should arrive, my re-modded ipod (had a harddrive upgrade and the mother board disintegrated...long story) will be here too.  Probably the imod internals will need burnt in as much as the Stepdance.  Losing the ipod for a month has be revealing.  Not having it is like not having music at all.  Were can that disc be purchased?


----------



## davidio

ianmedium,
  Your selection is great, but it is a Canadian product, and I can't get it shipped to the states.  Everyone, please help me.  I am serious.  Anyone.  Even when I google  the type of adapter I need with the plug size, it only comes up with this thread.  It is like the wall plug doesn't exist.  I don't want to go to Radio Shack and waste my time.  *Can anyone tell me a specific power adapter they found on ebay or amazon that will be regulated, with the correct plug 1.3 whatever, that will work?*  I don't want to babysit the Stepdance and put in recharged batteries every six hours just to burn it in.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





davidio said:


> ianmedium,
> Your selection is great, but it is a Canadian product, and I can't get it shipped to the states.  Everyone, please help me.  I am serious.  Anyone.  Even when I google  the type of adapter I need with the plug size, it only comes up with this thread.  It is like the wall plug doesn't exist.  I don't want to go to Radio Shack and waste my time.  *Can anyone tell me a specific power adapter they found on ebay or amazon that will be regulated, with the correct plug 1.3 whatever, that will work?*  I don't want to babysit the Stepdance and put in recharged batteries every six hours just to burn it in.


 

 Just did a search with Radio Shack. I think this is the same!
  http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875402&filterName=Type&filterValue=12V+or+less#tabsetBasic


----------



## Guidostrunk

I just went to wal-mart and bought a universal UL regulated wal wart, it has various tip sizes to choose from which it has the size needed to fit the Stepdance. It runs from 3v to 12v at 600ma. I run it on the 12v selection and It works perfet and cost me about 15 bucks or maybe it was 20, anyway thats where i got mine and been using it now for a week and it works perfect. Hope that helps.
  Quote: 





davidio said:


> ianmedium,
> Your selection is great, but it is a Canadian product, and I can't get it shipped to the states.  Everyone, please help me.  I am serious.  Anyone.  Even when I google  the type of adapter I need with the plug size, it only comes up with this thread.  It is like the wall plug doesn't exist.  I don't want to go to Radio Shack and waste my time.  *Can anyone tell me a specific power adapter they found on ebay or amazon that will be regulated, with the correct plug 1.3 whatever, that will work?*  I don't want to babysit the Stepdance and put in recharged batteries every six hours just to burn it in.


----------



## okw3188

I bought the cd long time ago, perhaps 8 years ago, in the days of the quest for hi fidelity. You can do a search in google to check it out. Its from Sheffield Lab.
  Quote: 





davidio said:


> I may want to try that...At about the same time the Stepdance should arrive, my re-modded ipod (had a harddrive upgrade and the mother board disintegrated...long story) will be here too.  Probably the imod internals will need burnt in as much as the Stepdance.  Losing the ipod for a month has be revealing.  Not having it is like not having music at all.  Were can that disc be purchased?


----------



## Yale

Quote: 





skylab said:


> ASounds to me like the battery is not making contact properly - maybe the door isn't shut tight?


 

 An update on the "shutdown" Stepdance:
   
  There was no warning, the blue LED just faded. Initially I thought it was the battery, then i tried 3 other fully charged iPowerUS 9V520aAh. Still no luck. Checked battery contacts, took out chassis w the provided allen-wrench. Still would not turn on. Tried it 8 hours later. Nothing. My setting was on "high current", "low gain", though this should not make a difference.
   
  No burnt smell nor heat generated before nor after it shutdown.
   
  So my layman conclusion would be: (a) Just bad luck, unless others have experienced similar problems (?), or (b) could it be the iMod? I did have the correct LOD cables.....
   
  The dealer was kind enough to exchange it for a new unit, but I'm a bit hesitant to try it with the iMod, at least until I hear from Jan what he thinks the possible problems may be....
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> You need to tell us a bit more than just "decided to shutdown" for us to have a clue on what might be a problem.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





yale said:


> The dealer was kind enough to exchange it for a new unit, but I'm a bit hesitant to try it with the iMod, at least until I hear from Jan what he thinks the possible problems may be....


 

 Find yourself a multimeter and measure the voltage on the LOD (left and right channel vs. ground). they should be either zero volt or dropping close to zero volt in a short while. If you find any constant voltage (i.e.1.4V, 0.9V or something) then you should be worry.


----------



## cooperpwc

Like ClieOS said... words of wisdom. 

It would be a shame not to use the iMod and the Stepdance together. That's a killer combination. If your LOD has caps that are doing their job neutralizing the DC offset voltage, the problem is not the iMod. 

(It may just have been a faulty wire or contact in the unit that you returned...)


----------



## Anaxilus

AJ hasn't had issue w/ his DIYmod and stepdance to my knowledge.


----------



## davidio

For those of you in the U.S. who need a wallwart for your stepdance and are worried about getting the right transformer for your unit, I found this on Amazon.  I hope it works...it appears to have the needed 3.5 barrel, the regulated power, up to 12 volts:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00068U44I/ref=oss_product


----------



## leezhunjin

Anyone tried the Stepdance with a JH16? I tried it and it's way too loud for me even with everything set to low. It really couldn't stay in my ears for more than 1 second.
   
  Any ideas as to how i might be able to mitigate this problem? Would really like to listen to the Stepdance, i'm looking to upgrade my portable amp system, currently using an RSA Predator


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





leezhunjin said:


> Anyone tried the Stepdance with a JH16? I tried it and it's way too loud for me even with everything set to low. It really couldn't stay in my ears for more than 1 second.
> 
> Any ideas as to how i might be able to mitigate this problem? Would really like to listen to the Stepdance, i'm looking to upgrade my portable amp system, currently using an RSA Predator


 

 is it on low gain?
   
  and as far as other upgrade options, i know youd have plenty of volume to use with the protector balanced on low gain


----------



## estreeter

Guys, is it possible for some of you to give me an idea of which DAC you are using with the StepDance, particularly those who have several sources listed in their sig ?
   
  I will receive my Streamer II this week, and will initially be using it with the D4 in the hope of moving up to something weightier in the New Year. The 6Moons pics give you an idea of just how simple this little DAC is, making it perfect for a simple amp like the StepDance.
   
  http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/hrt3/streamer2.html
   
  estreeter


----------



## ClieOS

Beside setting gain to low, you might also want to try to set the current mode to low as well.


----------



## Johneewalker

Quote: 





leezhunjin said:


> Anyone tried the Stepdance with a JH16? I tried it and it's way too loud for me even with everything set to low. It really couldn't stay in my ears for more than 1 second.
> 
> Any ideas as to how i might be able to mitigate this problem? Would really like to listen to the Stepdance, i'm looking to upgrade my portable amp system, currently using an RSA Predator


 

 I am using it with my JH16pro... with the low gain and lowest volume possible, it is possible to listen to some music.
   
  Heard from Cooperpwc that you can send back the stepdance to change to a lower gain. Should resolve this issue.
   
  For me, besides the volume being too loud, I cannot tell if it existed when linked to line-out of my Hifiman HM-801 comparing to the headphone out directly to my JH16. Did a blind test but can't tell the difference. This is after around 150-200hrs burning in of the stepdance.
   
  So I am going ampless....


----------



## ClieOS

Yep, you won't notice a lot of difference between straight from HM801 vs Stepdance for a relatively easy to drive IEM.


----------



## estreeter

ClieOS, totally OT, but are you able to find hi-fi in Malaysia or do you visit places like The Adelphi when you want to audition kit ?
   
  I found KL really frustrating to navigate, soon realising that I wasnt going to see much more than Bukit Bintang and the road back to KLCC. Several of the places that had signs for 'Denon' etc in Georgetown had little more than cheap Chinese AV receivers inside the shop - just when I had given up, I walked out of my hotel in Ipoh and found a bona-fide mid-fi (Marantz, Denon, Onkyo etc) shop nestled among the restaurants and hair dressing salons. I could happily move to Ipoh tomorrow - just need those Powerball numbers


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ClieOS, totally OT, but are you able to find hi-fi in Malaysia or do you visit places like The Adelphi when you want to audition kit ?
> 
> I found KL really frustrating to navigate, soon realising that I wasnt going to see much more than Bukit Bintang and the road back to KLCC. Several of the places that had signs for 'Denon' etc in Georgetown had little more than cheap Chinese AV receivers inside the shop - just when I had given up, I walked out of my hotel in Ipoh and found a bona-fide mid-fi (Marantz, Denon, Onkyo etc) shop nestled among the restaurants and hair dressing salons. I could happily move to Ipoh tomorrow - just need those Powerball numbers


 

 I am in southern Malay peninsula (Johor) so I got to visit Singapore every few months or so, that's when I went to audition different gears. Adelphi is one of the must stop for me. Jaben.net @ Adelphi actually opened a store near KL (Subang SS15) now so there is actually a good headphone store in the greater KL area.


----------



## cooperpwc

johneewalker said:


> I am using it with my JH16pro... with the low gain and lowest volume possible, it is possible to listen to some music.
> 
> Heard from Cooperpwc that you can send back the stepdance to change to a lower gain. Should resolve this issue.
> 
> ...





Correct that Jan can swap out a resistor to lower the low gain by 6 db (or if you are handy, he can send it to you and you do it yourself.) For me, it means having low volume slack with the ES5 which I like. And I did actually listen to Jim Croce's Time in a Bottle at the new lowest volume yesterday (an oddly loud recording) but I wouldn't usually listen quite so quietly even with that song. Anyway I am glad that I had Jan do the mod. 

Never heard the 801 but I am not too surprised by your observation. You are not listening 'ampless' really. The 801 by all accounts already has a top class amp built in.


----------



## ianmedium

Boy oh boy, you guy's have got to listen to this amp paired with the Denon D5000's, pure bliss! I think I am a fan of the Denon sound!
   
  The amp is just continuing to amaze me, around 26 hours on it now, so powerful and controlled, it really brings out the best in source and Headphones. I am so glad I did not muck around climbing the amp ladder and went straight for this one, Jan is a genius!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Boy oh boy, you guy's have got to listen to this amp paired with the Denon D5000's, pure bliss! I think I am a fan of the Denon sound!


 
   
  And *you* need to hear it paired with the HRT Streamer II and a pair of Grados


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 And you *really* need to hear it from a DIY iPod with film caps powering a LCD-2


----------



## ClieOS

Got these over eBay and they arrived today.
   




   
  One Marsell Li-ion 350mAh 8.4V and two Hoba NiMH 500mAh 9V. I got the Marsell for cheap (less than $7 w/ free shipping) just to see how Li-ion plays with Stepdance, thought about getting another one but the seller doesn't carry it anymore (and the other seller is selling it at around $8+). The Habo batteries (both for $16+ w/ free shipping) are a bit interesting not only because they are NiMH and 500mAH, but also have a standard voltage of 9V instead of 8.4V. I went to their website to check on the spec and it claims that the reason is because it uses a different construction method. Typical 8.4V NiMH uses 7 button batteries stack together (7 x 1.2V = 8.4V), these however use 6 AAAAA batteries (6 x 1.5V =9V) and said to have a bigger output than the typical 8.4V rechargeable. Haven't really use them yet, but the Habo are noticeable heavier than any other 9V I have.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Got these over eBay and they arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Interesting.  I have a 520 and 600 mAh Lith-ion that are working well for me, but they are less than 9V.  Let us know your results, and do you have a link where we can order?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ah ha!We are all trumping each other!
   
  It is late here, lights off and Paul Simon flowing through my ears.. I know there is better out there but at some point one has to stop and say I am happy.. I am pretty certain I am at that point now. I was toying with a HIFI man 601 but I think I will stick to the iPod. At the end of the day my feet are tapping and I have a grin of enjoyment with this combination and that really is what it is all about eh!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Interesting.  I have a 520 and 600 mAh Lith-ion that are working well for me, but they are less than 9V.  Let us know your results, and do you have a link where we can order?


 
  This is the eBay store I got the Habo from: http://stores.ebay.com/coolshopper08
   
  They sells some Li-ion and LiFePO4 rechargeable as well.


----------



## average_joe

@ ianmedium: It does come down to enjoyment.  I am enjoying songs/bands I never thought I would enjoy like Asia and Thompson Twins among my favorites (I listen on random play); now it is about the quality of the music and being able to hear the real artistry.  A song came on earlier that I had not heard since before head-fi and I didn't realize all the detail in the notes I had missed before the 50 times I listened to the song.  A big thanks to all the manufacturers of this great equipment!
   
  @ ClieOS: Thanks for the info...the auction for those batteries has ended, so I sent a message asking about buying more.  Seems like a good deal for 2 500 mAh batteries, at 9V no less!


----------



## ClieOS

It just got re-listed here, if you are still interested.


----------



## coolcat

I have owned  the StepDance for awhile now.But I just realize how great the Stepdance is.when I use the stepdance with Whipmod and whiplod ,I haven't noticed how great it is,because I've never seriously  compared between the line out of the Whipmod vs Whipmod+whiplod+stepdance,because I know it is too unfair. But After I got the HM801 ,I now know how great this amp is.
  Actually the HM801 is a really great DAP,I really love their fun sound and a very good soundstage.But i think the sound is not quite clean and smooth like the Whipmod combo.
  Then one day  I did connect the Stepdance to the line out of the HM801. I just want to say wow ,the sound I heard was even more impressive,I  didn't need to compare the Headphone out of 801 VS Line out + the stepdance.It was just easy to notice ,that the SQ is more improove.The sound is smoother,cleaner and  better in instrument seperation Now I really love the HM801+Stepdance and I think I will not upgrade my portable gear for a long time ,because I am really satisfied with thier sound.
   
  p.s the phones used are jh13 and I now have the IpowerUs batterie ,which are improove upon the powerex Batterie in playing time and sound.
  Great great great  My Stepdance


----------



## davidio

Just got an email from Vinnie and my repaired imod is heading home.  Now with 240 gigs!! Hopefully the Stepdance will be close behind (been a couple weeks, not sure how long it takes for Jan to deliver to Indiana).  The TTVJ Millett Hybrid is charged up and ready for battle.  The hard part is going to be letting the Stepdance sit and burn in for a few days.  As Carly Simon says, Anticipation...it's makin me wait.


----------



## cooperpwc

average_joe said:


> And you *really* need to hear it from a DIY iPod with film caps powering a LCD-2






So the Stepdance pairs really well with the LCD-2....?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> So the Stepdance pairs really well with the LCD-2....?


 


  Looks like it pairs really well with a lot of things eh! Thanks in the main to your enthusiasm I am enjoying my music more than I can ever remember with this amp. Thanks as well for your headphone advice, these Denons are pure magic with this amp as I have mentioned before.
   
  It is folks like you who give balanced thoughts on equipment that make this forum so informative and useful!


----------



## cooperpwc

ianmedium said:


> Looks like it pairs really well with a lot of things eh! Thanks in the main to your enthusiasm I am enjoying my music more than I can ever remember with this amp. Thanks as well for your headphone advice, these Denons are pure magic with this amp as I have mentioned before.
> 
> It is folks like you who give balanced thoughts on equipment that make this forum so informative and useful!






Glad that you are enjoying the Stepdance. I sure do. 

The reason I asked for more guidance on the LCD-2 is that I assume this to be a particularly difficult headphone to drive.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Glad that you are enjoying the Stepdance. I sure do. The reason I asked for more guidance on the LCD-2 is that I assume this to be a particularly difficult headphone to drive.


 

 I am not sure if this is any help as I don't know much about the LCD-2 but I know the 701's really come alive with the stepdance and I know they are sensitive to proper amping.


----------



## average_joe

I was able to compare the Stepdance with the RPX-33, both with the same sources (modded iPod, sound card, and HUD-MX1 with various opamps) with the LCD-2.  The RPX-33 can drive the LCD-2 louder than the Stepdance, but I usually don't listen louder than the Stepdance can drive the LCD-2.  I find that the volume on the Stepdance in low gain when using a 12V supply maxed out is about as loud as I want to go.  Of course, source output will play a part in that volume.  As far as quality, honestly, they was very little difference between the two, which shocked me.  The RPX-33 does drive the Tesla T1 much better than the Stepdance at above a quite listening level, though.  And I feel the Stepdance does fine for me with a 9V battery also so I can go anywhere in my house with my iPod powering the LCD-2 
   
  I did buy the 9V batteries ClieOS just bought (500 mAh 9V ones) and am still looking for a 15V power supply to replace my 12V for home use.
   
  On another note, I prefer the LCD-2 to the T1, although the T1 is great, and was rarely listening to the RPX-33, so I sold it.  Now, I might buy another amp some day for the LCD-2, but for now the Stepdance is it for my LCD-2.
   
  Anyone wanna buy a Tesla T1?


----------



## estreeter

To those perservering with the iPod, at whatever capacity:
   
  I had the 120GB Classic, but wanted more. I dont know where it ends, but having a netbook with 250GB onboard and a 320GB external HDD gives me a lot of options - I can store everything I own in WAV format, I have a massive choice of players and I dont have to 'sync' anything. Not as handy for portable use, granted, but as a desktop option the netbook is hard to beat.


----------



## leezhunjin

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> is it on low gain?
> 
> and as far as other upgrade options, i know youd have plenty of volume to use with the protector balanced on low gain


 
  The stepdance is on low gain and low current. For protector i have to get a balanced wire as well, and i have a K701 and HD650, the stepdance will be able to power them as well.


----------



## Woody469

Mostly I've been listening to the Stepdance out from my Dell XPS laptop into my Pico DAC via USB.
  I'm happy to say, the Stepdance does an excellent job driving my Audeze LCD-2 headphones.
   
  Today I decided to use the line out on my HiFiMan HM602 into the Stepdance using high bitrate music files.
   
  I was not expecting to hear much of an improvement  but I was wrong. I hear even better detail with this setup but the bass is not as powerful.
   
   That combination was only bested by the HM801 which has better bottom end slam and definition. Better everything really
   
  As for my HD650's, I prefer using my Channel Islands home headphone amp but I think that is because I am using the Channel Islands optional power supply which makes it an effortless combination.
   
  Like cooperpwc pointed out in an earlier post, Dr Meier has created an amp that behaves like a desktop amp but in a portable package. Very cool indeed.
   
  And ditto to average_joe as I also bought a pair of the 500 mAh rechargeable 9 volts that ClieOS found and was kind enough to leave a link for. Maybe I won't have to go with lithium ion right away after all. Thanks ClieOS for finding those. 
   
  I think I found an appropriate power supply for the Stepdance because I am less than completely happy with the wall wart type I am presently using. I need to double check it's specs before ordering.


----------



## coolcat

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> .
> 
> Today I decided to use the line out on my HiFiMan HM602 into the Stepdance using high bitrate music files.
> 
> ...


 

 As I mentioned above,I didn't expect the Stepdance+HM801 is any better than the HM801 too,but I was really wrong.
   
  by the way the HM801 is still in its 70 hours.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> And ditto to average_joe as I also bought a pair of the 500 mAh rechargeable 9 volts that ClieOS found and was kind enough to leave a link for. Maybe I won't have to go with lithium ion right away after all. Thanks ClieOS for finding those.


 
  Ha, it is the same reason for me as all I was trying is to avoid buying another charger specific for lithium battery (*the Marsell battery can be charged via NiMH charger because it has a smart charging circuit) when I stumble upon those Habo 9V.


----------



## Ramesses

Received my Stepdance earlier this week and I am loving it so much...
The transparency and clarity is developing beautifully.
The synergy with my D7000's is superb.
I am so glad I made this purchase.
Thanks to Jan for a truly wonderful product and excellent service and very speedy delivery.


----------



## davidio

Just opened my mailbox today and got a double thrill...the repaired imod came back on the same day as the Stepdance arrived.  Thanks, Jan!  I'm burning in the Stepdance now and should be ready to compare it to / pair it with the TTVJ Millet Hybrid Portable next week.  Merry Christmas indeed!


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





davidio said:


> Just opened my mailbox today and got a double thrill...the repaired imod came back on the same day as the Stepdance arrived.  Thanks, Jan!  I'm burning in the Stepdance now and should be ready to compare it to / pair it with the TTVJ Millet Hybrid Portable next week.  Merry Christmas indeed!


 


  Next week is a long time!!
  any chance to give us some preliminary comparisons?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I've been waiting so long for this comparison..


----------



## cooperpwc

Patience. I say let the Stepdance burn in. 

(I too am curious...)


----------



## LevA

so whats the recommended amount of burn in for step dance?
  I'm sure its been mentioned but too lazy to do a search and find it..


----------



## cooperpwc

None of this particularly scientific and others may disagree but 70 hours absolute minimum, 100 better is my view if you want to reach meaningful conclusions. (The sound could continue to enjoy subtle improvements through 300 hours or more.)


----------



## davidio

The Stepdance now has about 28 hours on it.  It is fascinating, listening to it change.  From the moment I started burning it in, I noticed how deep the sound is, from front to back.  The bass comes from the deepest recesses. Nice.  At first, the sound was gelled closer to the center of the stereo spectrum and some of the higher frequencies were rolled off, reminding me a bit of a tube sound.  After about eight hours, the instuments were separating but there was graininess and some distortion...a bad phase.  Now, it is sounding a smoother again.  I don't regret this purchase at all.  Already, the individual tracks in every recording have more weight to them than what I'm used to hearing from a portable source.  Weight is what I like, and why I then to gravitate towards tube amplifiers...they tend to make the parts sound meatier.  To me, anyway.  Without doing a side by side comparison (that will come after 100 hours), I can confidently say that the sound of the TTVJ is not better than that of the Stepdance.  There are going to be drawbacks and highlights to both amps.  For instance, the TTVJ smoothes the rough edges, but the Stepdance may be able to reveal those higher and lower frequencies to give more liveliness (without wearing on the ears).  On another note, I am playing the music from an 5.5 generation imod upgraded with the Apricorn 240 gig HDD and 800 mah battery that comes with it.  I timed the new imod battery today playing uninterrupted music into the Stepdance and it went 10 hours.  Mind you, that was without messing with it...I didn't forward any songs or change a setlist.  But I thought that was impressive compared to what I was getting with the 80 gig version, still playing those battery-eating lossless files.  Having 211 gigs worth of music doesn't seem to phase the ipod functionality at all.  However, I think that putting, say, 40,000 compressed songs into it would probably screw it up, because of the ram and all the tags.  But an audiophile with lossless has nothing to worry about.  I now have my entire CD collection on a small handheld device that sounds as good as a thousand dollar CD source.  That is so freaking awesome!


----------



## LevA

thanks davidio,
  very nice description of your first impressions.
  like you I also like the 'meatier' sound, it just feels like the sound is there, organic and not pushed if that makes sense.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





davidio said:


> The Stepdance now has about 28 hours on it.  It is fascinating, listening to it change.  From the moment I started burning it in, I noticed how deep the sound is, from front to back.  The bass comes from the deepest recesses. Nice.  At first, the sound was gelled closer to the center of the stereo spectrum and some of the higher frequencies were rolled off, reminding me a bit of a tube sound.  After about eight hours, the instuments were separating but there was graininess and some distortion...a bad phase.  Now, it is sounding a smoother again.  I don't regret this purchase at all.  Already, the individual tracks in every recording have more weight to them than what I'm used to hearing from a portable source.  Weight is what I like, and why I then to gravitate towards tube amplifiers...they tend to make the parts sound meatier.  To me, anyway.  Without doing a side by side comparison (that will come after 100 hours), I can confidently say that the sound of the TTVJ is not better than that of the Stepdance.  There are going to be drawbacks and highlights to both amps.  For instance, the TTVJ smoothes the rough edges, but the Stepdance may be able to reveal those higher and lower frequencies to give more liveliness (without wearing on the ears).  On another note, I am playing the music from an 5.5 generation imod upgraded with the Apricorn 240 gig HDD and 800 mah battery that comes with it.  I timed the new imod battery today playing uninterrupted music into the Stepdance and it went 10 hours.  Mind you, that was without messing with it...I didn't forward any songs or change a setlist.  But I thought that was impressive compared to what I was getting with the 80 gig version, still playing those battery-eating lossless files.  Having 211 gigs worth of music doesn't seem to phase the ipod functionality at all.  However, I think that putting, say, 40,000 compressed songs into it would probably screw it up, because of the ram and all the tags.  But an audiophile with lossless has nothing to worry about.  I now have my entire CD collection on a small handheld device that sounds as good as a thousand dollar CD source.  That is so freaking awesome!


 

 I love my modded iPod 5.5g (same mod as the iMod) and have the 240GB HD as well (in one of them).  My batteries last close to 20 hours in that thing, which is 2 9V batteries.  The iPod battery drain is not linear, at least with rockbox.  Once it gets down into the teens it usually stays there for hours.  And I have about 10K songs on mine (50% FLAC).
   
  And I think the Arrow probably is somewhat similar to your experience with the TTVJ.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> Price: Arrow wins
> Ergonomics: Arrow wins
> Options: Arrow wins
> Sound: Stepdance wins


 
   
  This really *is* simplifying things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been looking for a fairly detailed comparison of these two amps for a little while now. With so many variables like headphones, source, value etc. there seems to be a lot of room to elaborate. Price, ergonomics and options are easily (and objectively) determined just by looking at the specs of any amp. How does the the Stepdance win in "sound"? Is the SQ _obviously _better in every way so that no-one could miss it (with most sources/head/earphones) or is it more subtle or at least partially a matter of personal  preference in presentation. Have you had the opportunity to do any direct A->B with different sources/head/earphones yet? More expensive amps _should_ sound better but I have often found this not to be the case.


----------



## Johneewalker

"SQ" is very individual subject to personal preference I guess?
   
  One thing to take note will be the application for top end IEM. Like most of the experts here mentioned, there is a little impact to the SQ if you are hearing for a good IEM with an amp.
   
  I have tried blind test with/without stepdance from my Hifiman HM-801 to JH16Pro. Can't guess which is which.
   
  Cheers,
  John

  
  Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidio

Good point about the related circumstances affecting the review of one piece...that observation, in my opinion, goes for any piece of music gear that is reviewed.  Even the fact that I'm using li ion batteries with 7.4 volts and 600 mah is important.  Why?  Because when I plug the Stepdance in, the presentation becomes quite at bit more "present" in the higher EQ bands.  But I like the sound with the batteries better because it isn't as jarring to the ears for extensive listening.  I'm at 70 hours now.  I can't help but listen to the Stepdance at night with the imod even though it isn't "ready" yet.  Everything was sounding very present and meaty an hour ago, but now the sound is thinning again.  Breaking in a headphone amp is like pulling taffy.  It sounds like a fat rick brick and then it gets pulled up and down, and as it is pulled on the ends, the mids get thinner.  It's like give and take.  But, knock on wood, the Stepdance still seems to have that meaty presence in the individual tracks...although it comes and goes in intensity.  An hour ago, I was listening to Fly Like an Eagle, and I could hear the wood of the snare resonate...mind you, this is a more rat a tat drum part, but for the first time could hear the meat on that snare and it was sexy.  Not good sound right now.  Time to put the headphones down and go to bed.


----------



## Guidostrunk

It's amazing the changes this amp goes through during burn in. I'm at about the 40 hour mark, totally loving it.


----------



## davidio

Tonight between 8pm and 9pm eastern time U.S. I'm going to compare the Stepdance and the TTVJ Millett Hybrid Portable and and post my thoughts .  By tonight at 8pm, the Stepdance should have over 110 hours on it.  A couple ground rules/specs:
  1) Since the TTVJ is battery powered (a built-in rechargeable), I will compare using the batteries in the Stepdance as well.  Note that the batteries in the Stepdance will be the Hitech brand with 600 mah and somewhere in the neighborhood of 7.5 volts...so it is a bit less powerful than using a disposable 9 volt or plugging in to the wall.  Plugged in, the Stepdance sound becomes generally a bit crisper, and it captures those complicated layered recordings with better precision.  If the difference in one part of the sound signature is too close to call between the Stepdance and the TTVJ, I'll revisit this issue and plug-in.
  2) I have the imod with the original ALO black cap dock and the ALO portable v cap dock.  Basically, the v cap dock opens up the sound so that instruments surround you better, and there is a bit more extension in highs and lows.  It doesn't affect the signature of an amp.  So I'm thinking about just using the imod with portable v cap dock on everything unless anyone protests.  I'll still be comparing TTVJ sound signature to Stepdance using the same set-up for both.
  3) I'll try two types of headphones for the review:  Beyer DT 770 pros and Sennheiser HD 580s with cardas upgraded cables (580s have the same sound as HD 600)
  4) Unless there is derision, I'd like to use the Eagle's Hotel California lossless files for comparison.  Because I know the acoustics of the album really well and even know the tunes from vinyl.  Since the separation of tracks and the vocal harmonies are prominent, and since the overall presentation is one that I would call "meatier."  Also, it seems like newer recordings are easy to capture well.  The older ones from the 70s really show the quality of an amp...or lack thereof.  IMO.
  5) Connectors:  I have the basic copper colored ALO dock running from the imod to the v cap dock (I believe the ALO dock is called the Cryo dock) and a heavy duty mini to mini (not a well know brand but it is nice and fat) running from the v cap dock into the TTVJ or Stepdance. If anyone wants to know, I also have the ALO cotton dock that I can substitute for the Cryo.


----------



## cooperpwc

@Davidio: Can you throw IEMs into the comparison?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





davidio said:


> Tonight between 8pm and 9pm eastern time U.S. I'm going to compare the Stepdance and the TTVJ Millett Hybrid Portable and and post my thoughts . ..........


 

 Same source same head/earphones should be sufficient for a _comparative_ review. x2 on the IEMs (if possible) as it would give a better perspective as to how these more powerful portable amps perform with much more sensitive, _portable_ earphones.


----------



## ianmedium

Davidio I am very much looking forward to your thoughts.
My stepdance has about thirty hours on it now, the first change i noticed was that the volume seemed to go up, I would imagine it is the amp opening up.

I have just spent the weekend at a friends place, he has a vinyl/tube/CD set up. Though my D5000's are along way from burned in as is the amp he was very impressed with the sound coming from my system. We both agree it has an organic warm tube-like sound.
The step dance really is am incredible amp, my friend just could not believe that a portable amp was capable of such control, depth and clarity, aside from an Alo cryo dock I cannot think how I could improve upon the sound I have now. 

I spent two solid hours yesterday completely lost in my music! I know it is a corny saying but I am rediscovering my music. The denon's with this amp are a magical combination!


----------



## davidio

ianmedium,
  You are making me want those D5000's!  My wallet already already has a hole in it the size of the Grand Canyon darn it!  Please make the madness stop.  As for the in-ears, all I can offer is a session with my monster turbines.  I'll put 'em in the mix.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





davidio said:


> ianmedium,
> You are making me want those D5000's!  My wallet already already has a hole in it the size of the Grand Canyon darn it!  Please make the madness stop.  As for the in-ears, all I can offer is a session with my monster turbines.  I'll put 'em in the mix.


 


  Honestly, the synergy is wonderful.. Amazon has them for only $389 at the moment as well . I am really looking forward to hearing your report as in the end it was the TTVJ or Stepdance for me!


----------



## ianmedium

Hang the expense!! Seeing as I now have a top end amp and headphones I just bit the bullet and ordered an ALO LOD! I am getting the cryo SXC 22G. From what I have read it should compliment my combination wonderfully... Now I am done!


----------



## estreeter

I really hope that those of you who can buy electronics from Amazon without having to resort to a third-party with a US address understand just how lucky you are. You can basically double the asking price for the D5000 here in Oz and thats what you will pay - and that's with the Aussie dollar at 99 US cents.


----------



## davidio

*[size=14pt]Corda Stepdance vs TTVJ Millet Hybrid Portable[/size]*
   
  [size=medium]This listening includes two cables, an ALO cryo dock from the imod to the v caps and one short heavy duty mini to mini from the v cap dock to the amplifier.  The EQ on the imod is off.  The listening specimen is Eagle’s New Kid In Town from Hotel California in Apple Lossless format.  Both the TTVJ and the Stepdance are running on battery power. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]A preface:  When I first compared the TTVJ to a Corda product, I had the 2Move.  The Move was a good amp, a pleasant amp that allowed the listener to hear everything, but to me the sound was a bit thin compared to the TTVJ, which gave that sound that came very close to vinyl records on an old amp.  I could hear the extension in the range of the EQ bands, and the tinkling of for instance a ride cymbal during a chorus was sweet…but it seemed like a small sound, no guts or energy.   The same ride cymbal sound would be apparent on the TTVJ, quieter (because the highs are rolled off slightly) but with a more captivating sound because it was pulled into the mix a bit and bolstered by the rest of the band.  It had a thicker, more present sound.  Only the newer songs (released since about 1990) that were mixed to have a fat sound had any girth at all.  Also, my the old Move didn’t pull out the qualities of a song.  If a song had just okay production, it kind of sounded like crap.  The TTVJ blended and softened things just enough to make an okay song pretty good.  So the TTVJ was a glass-half-full amp, and the Move was glass-half-empty.  The TTVJ added extra weight to each instrument and gave me that padded-room sound, drying up things that would otherwise muddy up the mix, like cymbals and acoustic guitars and background vocals in a large room.  Now, a purist would say, listen to the verb and room sounds that were intended by the producer.  You might like it.  Here’s my problem:  A wet sound, a lot of reverb, to me, has to be very well presented in order to be palatable.  I suppose I realized what I was missing with the v cap dock.  The instruments separated while I listened to the TTVJ, so I could actually hear whether those separate recorded tracks were really more present or just being blended by the amp.  The answer is a little of both.  The TTVJ sounds thinner to me now than it did before the v cap dock.  But oh, the beauty of having the width and depth of the stage as presented accurately by the v caps.  Sweet.  [/size]
   
  [size=medium]Imod > ALO V Cap Dock > TTVJ and Stepdance[/size]
  [size=medium]A) [/size][size=medium]With Sennheiser HD 580 (similar to HD 600)[/size]
  [size=medium]This is the sound I’ve had for a couple of years now (except for the v cap dock which I’ve only had for a few months) and I’ve come to especially love the presentation of vocals.  Lead vocals are warm, clear and up-front and when layered harmonies pop into the mix, forget about it because it sounds so full and sweet I just have to smile.[/size]

 [size=medium]Warm and sweet.  I can easily hear the juxtaposition of the two acoustic guitar tracks, one on the right on the other on the left. [/size]
 [size=medium]Drums are also very warm and slightly punchy[/size]
 [size=medium]Lead vocal is…say it together…very warm and centered in the spectrum placement-wise so that the harmonies can soar in wide right and left, which they do.  With vocals, the TTVJ allows you to hear the actual air and crisp hiss of the vocal crossing the microphone.  The voices are nicely rounded and realistic while being…what?  Warm. [/size]
 [size=medium]There is an overall muffled-ness to the sound which I like because it adds to listening pleasure without detracting from the crispness of the parts.  This is that vinyl thing that the TTVJ does so well. [/size]
 [size=medium]As I switch over to the Stepdance, I notice that physically it faces the “right” way.  In other words, the line-in is in the front face plate and not in the back, like the TTVJ.  Not a huge deal, but just being thorough.[/size]
 [size=medium]Now the Stepdance:  As expected, the sound is more revealing because it is not at all rolled-off, and bit more up-front.  But the meatiness, the presence of the individual parts is there just like with the TTVJ.  This Stepdance sounds like it has power in reserve, like a home amp…although, ironically, the TTVJ will go louder than the Stepdance.  Not to say the Stepdance doesn’t crank, it does.  But I’ve never taken the TTVJ past two o’ clock for anything.  It is just so darned loud.  It is the same with the Stepdance, except I’ll never turn the knob past, let’s say, three o’ clock.  [/size]
 [size=medium]I hate to say this, but, here goes:  A thin veil has been lifted.  I can even still hear that air on the microphones.  I am getting more emotion from this presentation.  The bass comes up from the floor, even in this old 70s recording.  The touch of extra “wetness” compared to the TTVJ is very very nice.  Tube lovers, have no fear!  Here is that crispness we all love and it doesn’t sound like somebody took a treble knob and turned it up to eleven.  Treble and crispness are not the same thing!  And the Stepdance is proving that right now.  It doesn’t detract from the fullness and impact of the parts.  The natural definition adds to it, like, as I said, only a home amp would.  It reminds me of 24 bit remasters…well done ones.  You can hear more things, but they don’t jump out at you.  They make everything sound more together.  They entice you to pay attention and hear them.  The pick sliding on the strings of the guitar…the “k” sound pushing just a little too much air on the mic.  And…more than anything else…the full body of each instrument.   [/size]
 [size=medium]I am especially delighted by the fact that the vocals are still warm.  They aren’t as “round” as with TTVJ but they sound more correct while still being rich and fat.  [/size]
 [size=medium]At the same time, the drums are punchier due to the fact that initial attack is there.  Wow.  If I had an EQ to mess with, I’d have dialed in this song to sound just like it does.  And the beauty of it…the EQ is off.[/size]
  [size=medium]B) With the Beyer Dynamic DT 770s[/size]

 [size=medium]With the TTVJ…These headphones make the soundstage sound wider.  They compensate for the warmness of the TTVJ.  Everything is a bit crisper than with the HD 580s, but also shorter…not as tall of a presentation.  What these headphones add is a little more bass and an overall cleaner sound.  The drums are punchier.  I have always enjoyed the 580s, but I have to say I’m liking the 770s better right now with the TTVJ.  Maybe because I heard what I was missing with the Stepdance and now I’m getting more of it with the TTVJ…Although the individual tracks aren’t as organic or full as the Stepdance with the 580s.[/size]
 [size=medium]The 770s with the Stepdance:  No.  No good.  This is a sterile sound, to me.  The same amount of bass is being picked up as was present with the TTVJ (interestingly) but everything else just lost any girth it had.  It isn’t grating on the ears, it isn’t a bad sound.  It is just sounds like somebody turned the tone knob all the way up.  Pew.  Well, really, I should say that some of you who like to hear layers, they are really apparent in this combo.  Everything is so in-its-space that you can relish the details.[/size]
 [size=medium]I haven’t mentioned it yet, but both amps have a very quiet background.  But I think the Stepdance is blacker…probably the tubes that make the difference.  But the blackness really helps…In fact, that might contribute to general crispness (remember, my definition of the word does not connote treble, but present and discernable sounds).[/size]
  [size=medium]C) The Monster Turbines[/size]

 [size=medium]I have always liked this combo…with the TTVJ.  See my description of the 580’s for a good idea of the Turbines’ sound with TTVJ.  Seriously, it is nearly identical presentation, to me.  You can get the TTVJ volume knob quiet enough to enjoy these, unless you want them incredibly quiet.  But wait.  I’m getting little flutters…like the beating of wings…every twenty seconds or so.  Not sure what that means.  It is usually the sound the imod makes when it is thinking like shuffling in between songs.  I’m turning up the volume a little to see if that changes things…[/size]
 [size=medium]This is a nice balance between a tubey sound and a solid state sound.  Very nice.  This combo is especially good with a good DAC cable from your laptop.  Warm but still lively.  The periodic wings beating…anyone know what this is?  I suppose we’ll know the culprit when I switch.[/size]
 [size=medium]Now for the Stepdance.  Nice!  As with the 580s, the Turbines like the Stepdance just a little better than the TTVJ.  The Turbines can’t capture as much of the stage width or air as open headphones, but the richness and just the right amount of crispness is there. Once again, a more emotional presentation than the TTVJ.  I can even hear that basement bass better with the Stepdance.  But keep in mind bass presentation is major part of the Turbine sound.  These in-ears are designed to give you that good bass you hear standing back from speakers.  And…no wings fluttering!  It is official, the TTVJ was causing those sounds.  It is unusual, however, since I have spent hours with the TTVJ and turbines in the past.  So with IEMs, I’d recommend a little investigation and discussion before going for the TTVJ.  With the Stepdance, it will go quiet enough with the Turbines.  With a more sensitive and isolated ear bud, you would probably just want to adjust that little switch in the battery compartment.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]To sum up, I don’t miss the rounding of the sharp edges of sound.  Because the Stepdance delivers so much of the information in the music that it keeps me salivating for the next song.  I look forward to hearing which direction guitars and syths are coming from, the hard hitting harmony vocals coming from a dead black background.  The sound of the Stepdance one-ups the TTVJ Millet Hybrid Portable:  It is warm but also lively in an emotional way.  It pulls out the details, but it is warm and powerful.  Really, I should back up and just say that the imod is lively and crisp but warm…all the Stepdance does is crank up the volume with some guts.  If the Stepdance lacked that body and hard hitting presence of the TTVJ (or a home amp), I’d say, well, I’m just not a Corda portable kinda guy.  But I am.  Very much so.  If I had real hard cash, and somebody let me hear the Stepdance with my HD 580s and told me it was a high-end amp that cost $800, I’d buy the sucker.  I’m not kidding. [/size]


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I really hope that those of you who can buy electronics from Amazon without having to resort to a third-party with a US address understand just how lucky you are. You can basically double the asking price for the D5000 here in Oz and thats what you will pay - and that's with the Aussie dollar at 99 US cents.


 


  I am in Canada and am lucky enough to have a friend just across the border whom I pay and then orders the stuff for me and brings it over! In my home town here in Canada the D5000's are just over $1000 tax in!
   
   
  Davido.
   
  Thank you so much for this excellent summation of the two amps. I really wish you could get to try the D5000's I feel hearing your thoughts this truly would be you match made in heaven sonically!


----------



## LevA

Davidio, this is an excellent comparison review with nice details.
  would like to ask one question though.
  you mention that stepdance brings out more detail and crispness whereas the TTVJ though being detailed, does round up and blend in the sound which I agree. 
  looking at your source imod + Vcap dock, stepdance has the edge as it can showcase the details better, but would you say TTVJ would be your choice if your source was more compromised, say just an ipod, because TTVJ would be able to better cover up any source weakness by blending the music??
  just curious on your thoughts in such a case. 
   
  again much appreciated for all the work you have put in to let us know how these two amps compare


----------



## Skylab

Impressive post, Davido! nice write-up


----------



## Guidostrunk

Agreed! WOW , If you have any books published , i would buy one. Well Rob maybe we have your portable amp review replacement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. JK. Very impressive post my friend.
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Impressive post, Davido! nice write-up


----------



## estreeter

I'm with skylab - good impressions well enunciated, but we all know the response that your conclusions would get from the majority of folk with more expensive fullsize amps - while I dont have your headphones (or ears), I do have a local reseller whom I can purchase this amp from and that seals the deal for me.
   
  I also like what you had to say about not missing the 'sharp edges of sound'. My DAC is already doing a very good job of that with my Grados, but it strikes me as antithetical to the whole audiofool ethos of  being 'true to the source'. *When the source is immaculately recorded and mastered audio*, I'm all for that ideal, but when its YouTube vids and 256K MP3s, then I will take any help I can get without the need to resort to bass boost and various EQ hacks. Most of us have enough of the less-than-perfect files in our collections to be willing to embrace kit that will present it in a favourable light, or at least that's my experience. Ironically, I have just one source that can claim to hold 100% Lossless files, and it has a DAC that cost Apple about $3.50 by my calculations .... audiophile purity be damned - this amp only has to entertain me 
   
  estreeter


----------



## Guidostrunk

I'm curious as to what volume levels people are listening to their phones with this amp. I have mine on High current/ Low gain and the phones I'm using are the earsonics Sm3 and i listen at about the 2 O'clock spot which is loud to me but not in a bad fatiguing way. Just curious.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> I'm curious as to what volume levels people are listening to their phones with this amp. I have mine on High current/ Low gain and the phones I'm using are the earsonics Sm3 and i listen at about the 2 O'clock spot which is loud to me but not in a bad fatiguing way. Just curious.


 

 I am using mine on high gain/high current, my Denon D5000's are more than loud enough at the noon position and the Etymotic ER4s's seem to be at their best around 1.00 pm. My senn IE8's have more than enough volume at 11.00 am. These are very comfortable, non fatiguing levels that I find give the very best sound quality for my 47 year old ears!


----------



## Guidostrunk

Maybe the 8 years that i was a DJ might of killed some of my hearing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> Maybe the 8 years that i was a DJ might of killed some of my hearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc

Davido, thanks for the excellent review!


----------



## Chris13

Hello all,
  What about the stepdance and Denon D5000 combination ?
  Sound improvments? Main differences? etc...
  Thanks


----------



## Ctwombly

Just received a Stepdance from Jan -- Initial impressions are VERY positive -- Lots of detail, but very fluid mids - and am hearing things on recordings I have listened to for years that had previously completely escaped my notice.  Wondering about burn-in -- Anyone find it necessary -- or hear much change over time?  I've only got about 10 hrs on it at the moment...


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





chris13 said:


> Hello all,
> What about the stepdance and Denon D5000 combination ?
> Sound improvments? Main differences? etc...
> Thanks


 

 I have this very combination! Firstly please understand that I do not have the "sweet spot" hours up yet on either item but after almost 40 hours now I can describe the sound as thus.
   
  The amp and headphones are being fed by a latest gen iPod classic with qables silvercab pro LOD, all files lossless.
   
  Firstly this entire combination handles very well all the genres of music I like, from Wagner Opera to Bach Cantata's, electronic music like Robert Miles, to acoustic like Alison Krauss and Kathy Mattea. Pink Floyd, Led Zepp, Miles, Patrica Barber, Herbie Hancock to the Beach Boys Pet sounds album. I mention those to give you an idea of my music. I don't listen to metal, Modern R&B, hip hop or such (Though I do have an Eminem Album and that sounds great!)
   
  So to the sound. The Stepdance seems to be a master of control, it allows music to form and flow in a way I would not have thought possible with a portable amp. It allows the Denons wonderful bass to really feel tight, defined and rythmic. There is no sense of over powering, just perfect amounts of deep deep quality bass. Acoustic bass sounds as life like as I have heard with this set up. I was at a concert last week and listening to acoustic bass. Went home and heard the same track and it was just as I had heard an hour or so before. Very natural sounding, lot's of life and energy and foot-tapping goodness!
   
  I would say the mid's are very similar indeed to my Stax set up, very clear, immediate but with a warmth that takes any tiring edge off. All the detail is there, glorious detail, but with a natural ease and grace. I did not think this were possible for this small amount of expenditure and have only heard such mid's on much higher end home systems (a wonderful Nagra/Wilson set up comes to mind).
   
  The treble is another area that leaves me scratching my head in wondering how it can be done for so little money! All the detail is there, a triangle struck hangs in such a silent space and seems to go on forever, sweet, clean and detailed, one can hear the wavering of the note as it decays!
   
  Cymbals have that metallic sheen and bite when hit. I swear I can hear the transference of energy from wood to metal and the difference in sound. Soprano's voices are never shrill, just liquid and detailed.
   
  I know my source does not get a great rap but honestly after listening now though the Denon/Stepdance set up I just wish others could hear what it is capable of with this combination. It does not leave me wanting in the least. I have now given up on the thought of a 601 as it just seems too much hassle and expense and I don't see the point when I am enjoying this sound so much! What I am now thinking about instead is the Algorythm solo. I will await reviews as that just may be perfection to a T!
   
  Another thing is that this combination handles less than wonderful recordings well as well. I have not been able to listen to much Led Zep as I find the recordings I have to be tinny in sound, this set up greatly reduces that!
   
  Bare in mind I have forty seven year old ears that have seen a lot of use so YMMV! If you have younger ears and like thrash metal or highly compressed music or lower bit rates (Yes I am one who swears he can hear a difference in bit rates, not so much in detail but in emotion conveyed!) you may not come to the same conclusions!
   
  I got to hear side by side the D5000/7000's There is a difference of course, more transparency in the mid range I found and slightly more detail and firmness of bass in the 7000's but it came down to did I think it worth at least another $300 at the time of my purchase and It did not to me, if it does to you then fine and Dandy, we all have our own cut off points and all I can say having heard both is I do not feel I am left wanting in every day listening by having the 5000's!
   
  Hope that helps!


----------



## davidio

ianmedium,
  Thanks for your write up!  About the concerns over the differences without a headphone amp or v cap dock, even if you just had the ipod...I'd still go for the Stepdance.  Because it is less expensive and generally gives you more from the music.  The naked ipod needs extra warmth...check for TTVJ and Step.  The naked ipod needs help with lower frequency presentation...check for TTVJ but a larger check for the Stepdance.  I'm not saying I don't like the TTVJ.  It is awesome.  But if you are trying to decide between them, go for the Step.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





davidio said:


> ianmedium,
> Thanks for your write up!  About the concerns over the differences without a headphone amp or v cap dock, even if you just had the ipod...I'd still go for the Stepdance.  Because it is less expensive and generally gives you more from the music.  The naked ipod needs extra warmth...check for TTVJ and Step.  The naked ipod needs help with lower frequency presentation...check for TTVJ but a larger check for the Stepdance.  I'm not saying I don't like the TTVJ.  It is awesome.  But if you are trying to decide between them, go for the Step.


 

 Davido,
  You know that is exactly what I was trying to convey in my feelings about the synergy with the iPod and Stepdance/ Denon combination. I feel, in my experience, it deals with the main issues folks have sonically with the iPod, the Denon's just add even more to the layers of warmth and lower frequencies and yet retain super clear mids and crystal highs.
   
  I am so glad for your review of both amps as I am now even happier in my choice of stepdance! I can only imagine what it is going to be like once the Denons and Stepdance are fully burned in!


----------



## davidio

I just wanted thank everybody for their positive comments about my post.  It was a pleasure to write and, after all the help I've received on this forum from people like Skylab and Headphoneaddict, it was the least I could do to contribute
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Cheers!


----------



## Tinola

Thanks for the impression davidio, it was insightful..
  Now I gotta find an amp that's well suited with the PRO 900 I'm loving right now


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *ianmedium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't listen to metal


 

*Get the torches ready boys, and I'll round up some villagers ! *
   
  Seriously, if I wanted to hear two Denon headphones side by side, it would be the D2000 and the D5000, simply to hear what the difference in price buys you. If its anything like my experience (SR60/SR80i/MS-1 vs SR325is), its clear that a source improvement really is needed to make the upgrade worthwhile, but I might be able to stretch the budget for the D2K - the local price for the D5K is way OTT.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Edit: if the reviews I have read of the D2K are accurate, the Stepdance sounds like the ideal amp to warm up the mids on these phones, as distasteful as that idea will sound to the diehard audiophile.


----------



## Guidostrunk

100 hrs. or better on burn in. I'm at about 60hrs. and things are starting to settle down.
  Quote: 





ctwombly said:


> Just received a Stepdance from Jan -- Initial impressions are VERY positive -- Lots of detail, but very fluid mids - and am hearing things on recordings I have listened to for years that had previously completely escaped my notice.  Wondering about burn-in -- Anyone find it necessary -- or hear much change over time?  I've only got about 10 hrs on it at the moment...


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






 Sorry, I am just really becoming a BOF, I think it is just tooooo loud for these old ears.. In my younger days living in England and being a bit of a Biker however.. Oh how I could tell you stories of Bull Dog Bash runs and Moterhead!!
   
  I have not heard the 2000's but to be honest even if the sound were similar there is something very lovely about having wood surround my ears!


----------



## Chris13

*ianmedium* thank you for your helpful review
  Por my part, the stepdance would be use with iphone 4 + D5000 and I'm expecting a big improvement
   
  I would love to see a high end amp with the following form factor:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/527376/venturecraft-go-dap-design-ingenuity-makes-an-awesome-iphone-rig
   
  Also for burn in process, this application can be useful:
http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php


----------



## cooperpwc

A power LED that actually works! Has anyone else noticed this? Listening at low gain but high current mode with my ES5s, the blue LED goes out just as the SQ goes to hell. The correlation is pretty much perfect - measurable in seconds, not minutes. This with disposable batteries. 

I wonder if this is true with rechargeables and with full size headphones?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> A power LED that actually works! Has anyone else noticed this? Listening at low gain but high current mode with my ES5s, the blue LED goes out just as the SQ goes to hell. The correlation is pretty much perfect - measurable in seconds, not minutes. This with disposable batteries.
> 
> I wonder if this is true with rechargeables and with full size headphones?


 

 That's with low impedance headphone. If you use high impedance headphone, then you can still listening to it after the LED faded without much lose in SQ. That;s because high impedance headphone draws much less current. I once listened to RE262 (150ohm) way beyond the LED faded (which I think is on the 7~8V region), driving the 8.4V NiMH to almost 4V before I recharged the battery, and that's not because it can't go on anymore but my own fear that I might cause some damage to the battery with such low a voltage.


----------



## cooperpwc

@ClieOS: That's interesting. Thanks!


----------



## shamu144

I am following this thread with lots of interest as I want to buy a Stepdance badly. I just hope Jan will be able to confirm if it is able to drive my full size Beyer DT48A (5 ohms and 110dB/mw).
   
  I was looking at this linear PS available on Ebay (originally for the Teralink series) and was wondering if it could be used with the Stepdance ? Is that a regulated PS ? The plug can probably be modified to fit the Stepdance (1,3mm) if needed. Any thoughts ? Thanks a lot.
   
http://cgi.ebay.es/Teralink-X2-X1-Linear-Low-noise-Power-Supply-black-/250729533740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60a5112c


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> A power LED that actually works! Has anyone else noticed this? Listening at low gain but high current mode with my ES5s, the blue LED goes out just as the SQ goes to hell. The correlation is pretty much perfect - measurable in seconds, not minutes. This with disposable batteries.
> 
> I wonder if this is true with rechargeables and with full size headphones?


 

 I have not noticed this yet, though I am running high current High gain even with the IE8's( hope it is OK to run the IE's in that mode, I just can't be bothered with fiddling with the gain switches. The senns seem to love the stepdance!)


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





shamu144 said:


> I am following this thread with lots of interest as I want to buy a Stepdance badly. I just hope Jan will be able to confirm if it is able to drive my full size Beyer DT48A (5 ohms and 110dB/mw).
> 
> I was looking at this linear PS available on Ebay (originally for the Teralink series) and was wondering if it could be used with the Stepdance ? Is that a regulated PS ? The plug can probably be modified to fit the Stepdance (1,3mm) if needed. Any thoughts ? Thanks a lot.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/Teralink-X2-X1-Linear-Low-noise-Power-Supply-black-/250729533740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60a5112c


 

 That is very interesting, I will look forward to what the experts think! Oh yes, I hope your headphones will work as the Stepdance is a wonderful amp!


----------



## okw3188

Over the weekend, I've bought a Marantz KI-Pearl Lite SACD player, the main reason being that I've got about 400 CDs in my collection and this player is able to tap the loseless file from my iPod classic via apple iPod USB cable! Prior to this, I've been listening to Stepdance via my iPod classic(non-mod) on Westone 3.
   
  I've written to Ian regarding the fact that Stepdance can't really driver Beyer DT880 (600 ohm) and he suggested to feed its input from a stationary cd player. He was totally right about it! I tried with the cd player and was very impressed with the overall stability of the soundstage, as compare to my iPod. Most importantly, I'm hearing lots of additional information of the music, as compare to the same loseless file from my iPod.
   
  I'm now on the pre-order list for Audeze LCD-2, and it will be interesting to see how Stepdance behaves with it. By the way, I would like to check if this headphone comes with any cable, as it was not mention over their website.
   
  Now back to the Marantz player, it even has a digital input (via USB), so those who are using laptop and looking for external DAC, this is a real steal. As you are buying more than just a CD player.
   
  Lastly, the built-in headphone amp also sounds acceptable with my Westone 3. I would like to seek advice if there exists a better quality USB cable than the original one that was given by iPod.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





okw3188 said:


> Over the weekend, I've bought a Marantz KI-Pearl Lite SACD player
> 
> Now back to the Marantz player, it even has a digital input (via USB), so those who are using laptop and looking for external DAC, this is a real steal. As you are buying more than just a CD player.
> 
> Lastly, the built-in headphone amp also sounds acceptable with my Westone 3. I would like to seek advice if there exists a better quality USB cable than the original one that was given by iPod.


 
   
  1. Good choice and congratulations.
   
  2. I think you will find that many of the mid-to-premium CDPs from this point forward will function as standalone DACs, at least if their manufacturers wish to compete with the explosion in computer audio.
   
  3. I would *really* like to hear the headphone out on the amp that partners your CDP, but this is very good to know.


----------



## shamu144

No feedback yet on the PSU shown above ? My Stepdance will ship tomorrow. I will however need to use an impedance adapter in serie as recommended by Jan (I already have one of 100 ohms). Good news is that the DT48A frequency response is not affected by a higher output impedance. Can't wait to hear this little thing by myself... I just hope I don't have too high expectations for it.

 Quote:


ianmedium said:


> That is very interesting, I will look forward to what the experts think! Oh yes, I hope your headphones will work as the Stepdance is a wonderful amp!


----------



## ClieOS

shamu144 said:


> No feedback yet on the PSU shown above ? My Stepdance will ship tomorrow. I will however need to use an impedance adapter in serie as recommended by Jan (I already have one of 100 ohms). Good news is that the DT48A frequency response is not affected by a higher output impedance. Can't wait to hear this little thing by myself... I just hope I don't have too high expectations for it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...




I suppose you can probably use it though it looks like an overkill. Didn't you ask Jan about it? Sure beat wondering around. No surprising on the adapter as 5 ohm will eat up a lot of current.


----------



## eugeneyou

i am planning to get DT880/D7000/ATH W1000/for myself.
   
  Has anyone here tried DT880/D7000/ATH W1000with Stepdance? Hows the improvement? Could Stepdance fully push D7000 to limit?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> i am planning to get DT880/D7000/ATH W1000/for myself.
> 
> Has anyone here tried DT880/D7000/ATH W1000with Stepdance? Hows the improvement? Could Stepdance fully push D7000 to limit?


 
  I have tried the Stepdance with the D7000 when I was choosing between them and the D5000, I think you would find yourself very happy indeed with the combination! Think of the stepdance as a portable high quality home amplifier (not my words but those of a friend with a wonderful tube based home system who was astounded at the stepdances capabilities!).
   
  I think either of the big Denons are a perfect match for this amp!


----------



## ianmedium

Not sure if this has been posted before but I thought I would give a heads up about something with the stepdance. Make sure you close the battery door fully!
   
  I changed batteries tonight and started playing a track I am very familiar with (Kate Bush, King of the Mountain) and noticed a static problem, the odd pop and crackle. For the life of me I could not think what it was and then something inside of me thought about the battery door. I had not fully turned the bar on the door and once done problem solved!
   
  This amp now has around 100 hours on it. I am left constantly scratching my head in wonder at it's prowess! I know it is a corny HiFi thing to say but I am hearing stuff I have never heard before on recordings I thought I knew backwards. This amp reveals _*everything!  *_And yet at the same time involves and soothes, musicality is a given, it does everything!
   
  Dr Meier, you are a genius!


----------



## coolcat

I'm using stepdance with D7000 too.
  It pairs well with the D7000,but iactually I don't find the D7000  amp-picky,they sound wonderful out of many amps,so don't worry to use them with stepdance.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





coolcat said:


> I'm using stepdance with D7000 too.
> It pairs well with the D7000,but iactually I don't find the D7000  amp-picky,they sound wonderful out of many amps,so don't worry to use them with stepdance.


 


  They are indeed a wonderful headphone. I love both of the wooden Denon's


----------



## zilch0md

Hi KLS,
   
  Quote: 





kls said:


> Didn't really follow the whole thread, so if this has been discussed before...
> 
> Energizer XP8000
> Anyone using such (big, in size ^^) batteries to power Stepdance, or other portable amps?


 
   
  I just finished reading this entire thread and noticed that you were the first (of only two people thus far) to mention the possibility of using *an external DC battery pack* with the Stepdance.
   
  I don't think Dr. Meier would object to my sharing the following excerpt from an e-mail exchange on this subject:
   
  I asked, "Would an external 12-Volt battery pack offer a cleaner DC power source than a regulated AC-to-DC transformer?"
   
  Dr. Meier replied, "Principly yes.  However, I don't think that there will be much of a difference compared to a fine regulated power supply."
   
  So, Dr. Meier would agree that an external 12-Volt battery pack can offer a cleaner DC power source than a regulated AC-to-DC power supply, but the remainder of his response begs a question I've not bothered him with:  What constitutes a *fine* regulated power supply?
   
  Other posts in this thread have made it clear that we shouldn't use switching regulated power supplies, but even a linear (a.k.a. analog) regulated power supply would not qualify as *fine*, in my assessment, if it lacks AC noise filtering and surge protection. 
   
  I front-end my 120-Volt AC electronics with Tripp-Lite IS1000 isolation transformers, which include noise filtering and surge protection.  Other readers may fare better than I have, but I've never lived in a community that has truly clean AC coming in from the local utility company (and I'm not talking about brown outs or black outs).  Dirty AC can severely reduce the life of your electronics, not to mention spoil the sound of good audio gear.
   
  So...  I really like your idea of using a product like the Energizer XP8000 as a desktop power supply for at-home use *and* as a battery pack for extended portable use.  It not only provides 8000-mAh of *clean* 10.5-Volt DC power for the Stepdance, it can simultaneously charge or power any device that makes use of a 5-Volt DC USB jack (which includes iPods, Clips, Fuzes, etc.)  Joy!
   
  The Energizer XP8000 uses Lithium-Polymer batteries (just like the iPowerUS 520mAh batteries), so they are very light in weight relative to their capacity but, again, this pack puts out 10.5-Volts, instead of 8.4-Volts.  Some posters have suggested that the Stepdance can _sound better_ with a higher DC input voltage (which might be the case for high-impedance cans that require a lot of gain), but I'm awaiting a response to another e-mail I've sent Dr. Meier on that subject.
   
  Another, more tangible advantage of the Energizer XP8000 external battery, is that at 8000-mAh (if we can trust the spec), it offers more than 15 times the capacity of the iPowerUS 520mAh internal battery (if we can trust that spec).
   
  To show you what a good value the Energizer XP8000 is, I considered building my own external battery pack: 
   
  For $1.99 each, you can purchase two Radio Shack Enclosed 4-AA Battery Holders that are pre-wired and include a switch for powering them on or off.  Wire two of these in series after epoxying them back-to-back.  Add a Size H Coaxial DC Power Plug (1.3mm inside diameter / 3.4 mm outside diameter), eight AA 1.2-Volt 2000-mAh NiMH Sanyo Eneloop batteries (which don't lose their charge when sitting idle, the way most NiMh batteries do), a Maha MH-C808M battery charger, and some soldering skills.
   
  You'll end up with an external battery pack that operates at only 9.6-Volts (instead of 10.5), with a capacity of only 2000-mAh (instead of 8000), that cannot simultaneously charge a 5V USB device, that requires disassembly to extract the batteries and load them into the charger, that weighs more, costs more, requires a good deal of skill to assemble, and looks like crap!  
   
  You could wire three of the battery enclosures in series, buying twelve AA Eneloops, instead of eight, to create a 14.4-Volt, 2000-mAh battery pack, but that's getting a little too close to the Stepdance limit of 15-Volts and it would just be that much heavier, bulkier, expensive, and inconvenient to charge.
   
  For the *clean sound* offered by DC batteries, I'm sticking with use of the the iPowerUS 520-mAh batteries for now, but if I get tired of swapping them in and out of the Stepdance, I intend to follow your suggestion, KLS.
   
  Here's a manual for the Energizer XP8000.
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## Woody469

I see there are several models of the Energizer XP series. The XP8000 is the one best suited for powering the Stepdance? Thanks zilch btw for the helpful information. It seems to make sense to me.


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Woody,

You're welcome. I've beaten the topic of external DC battery packs to death, so I'm glad it's of use to you. Thanks to KLS (Head-Fi member) for waking us up to this option!

Yes, the Energizer XP8000 is the smallest of only two Energizer offerings that can output enough voltage (10.5) for the Stepdance. The larger XP18000 would be overkill - with over 34 times the capacity of a 520 mAh iPowerUS LiPo internal battery, it's too big and heavy to consider as portable. You might say the same of the smaller XP8000, but my main purpose for the XP8000 would be as a very clean sounding desktop power supply - disconnected from its AC charger when listening to the Stepdance. Going portable with the XP8000 could be a secondary goal - especially for hiking, camping or any situation where I would otherwise be deprived of a 5-volt USB jack for charging the iPod - in addition to 30+ hours of Stepdance usage on a single charge (a conservative estimate, going by the specs.) Again, the XP8000 can power the Stepdance with 10.5 Volts while simultaneosly powering/recharging your DAP via its 5-Volt USB jack. Joy! The XP8000 could be just as useful in the field as it is at home.

Meanwhile, I just received a reply from Jan Meier to my question regarding whether or not it's beneficial (for SQ) to supply the Stepdance with a higher DC voltage than the 8.4 Volts I'm getting from the 520mAh iPowerUS internal Lithium-polymer battery:

Dr. Meier, whose support is as great as his products, wrote: "In principle a higher voltage is an advantage, especially when driving high impedance headphones. How much? Trying is the only way to know. Please be noted that not only the voltage value is of importance but also the 'quality' of the supply."

In addition to his confirmation that a higher supply voltage (not exceeding 15 Volts) could improve SQ, we have another warning to use a "fine" or "quality" power supply. That only encourages me to pursue external DC battery packs all the more. I'm hooked on the clean power provided by batteries.

Mike
16/44.1 & 24/96 WAVs > Sony PCM-M10 Line Out > Meier Stepdance > every can I own


----------



## Woody469

Thanks again zilch. I think you've hit upon the answer. Clean battery power makes the most sense to me. Even if I only got 15 hours of uninterrupted Stepdance usage on a charge I'd be ecstatic. I think that battery pack charges rather quickly as well (3 hours? !!!)
   
  Is there anyone already using the Energizer XP8000 and does it come equipped with the proper size adapter?


----------



## shamu144

Thank you Zilch for pointing us to this nice device.
   
  As far as I understand, battery packs are not always an upgrade on fine regulated linear power supply. Users often claim a lack of low end energy. Maybe something linked with the impedance value of the batteries than can not deliver instantaneous large amount of current. I think this issue is actually more complicated than it looks.
   
  Battery solution in my opinion should be at least optimized for audio requirements, which is not the case for the Energizer XP8000. Except for the ultra expensive offering from RWA (Blacklighting), Kingrex also has in its catalogue a 12V DC battery powered PSU: http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/kingrex3/slap.html. None of those are really cheap.
   
  I know lot's of Hiface EVO users are experimenting with LifePO4 battery packs from batteryspace.com, but those are DIY solutions I am not very fond of, and can easliy costs more than $100.
   
  Bottom line, I find the battery pack solution to be a lot of hassle. I would rather go for a nice regulated linear power supply that doesn't cost as much as teh Stepdance. I posted a link to this power supply unit a few pages back, and I think I will probably stick with something like this if I decide to keep the Stepdance. It is the upgraded power supply designed for the Teralink USB/SPDIF converter than seem approriate for the Stepdance, but I would have to confirm this with Dr. Meier...: http://cgi.ebay.es/Upgraded-Power-Supply-for-Teralink-X1-or-X2-/270673876785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f056b9731


----------



## shamu144

Another solution for a good regulated linear PSU might be this one from Kingrex as well: http://www.itemaudio.co.uk/kingrex_psu.html. But that's already more than $200...


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





shamu144 said:


> Another solution for a good regulated linear PSU might be this one from Kingrex as well: http://www.itemaudio.co.uk/kingrex_psu.html. But that's already more than $200...


 

 That's perfect. True audiophile grade. Maybe we should organise a group buy.


----------



## shamu144

Well, for true audiophile grade, there is also the Paul Hynes linear PSU: http://www.paulhynesdesign.com/page7.html. The 12V version SR1 with DC cables would costs around GBP200. That would probably be my final choice for a better PSU than the Teralink optional PSU. But then, you almost double the cost of the Stepdance and only for convenience, as I understand the internal battery will provide excellent sonic results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   

  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> > That's perfect. True audiophile grade. Maybe we should organise a group buy.


----------



## shamu144

Another cheaper alternative to the Paul Hynes PSU is this 12V linear regulated PSU, available in the UK for less than GBP80 (110 euros shipped in the EU or $140 shipped worldwide): http://www.itemaudio.co.uk/item_power_supply.html. This one has 2 connectors to power 2 devices at the same time, nice ! Still a fair bit more expensive than the Teralink PSU though...


----------



## ClieOS

I wonder whether those giant sized linear PSU really will improve Stepdance over a switching adapter significant enough, or perhaps just an overkill.


----------



## Woody469

Well I know I use an VHP•2 Headphone Amplifier and VAC•1 Power Supply from Channel Island Audio and the upgraded power    
 supply (instead of the wall wart) makes a world of difference especially in the bass.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I wonder whether those giant sized linear PSU really will improve Stepdance over a switching adapter significant enough, or perhaps just an overkill.


 


  Probably not. Will it stop us from drooling over needlessly expensive toys? Probably not


----------



## cooperpwc

Actually with this amp I think that it will make a difference. A switching power supply causes problems as documented on here. Jan feels the same - he recommends the expense of a linear supply. Now whether these expensive supplies outperform batteries, that is an interesting question.
   
  For me, it's still batteries FTW.


----------



## Armaegis

Would a Sigma11 suffice? (I'm not even sure if it's applicable here)


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Shamu,
   
  Quote: 





shamu144 said:


> [snip]
> 
> As far as I understand, battery packs are not always an upgrade on fine regulated linear power supply. Users often claim a lack of low end energy. Maybe something linked with the impedance value of the batteries than can not deliver instantaneous large amount of current. I think this issue is actually more complicated than it looks.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm sure that someone trying to run a high-powered home system from battery packs can run into issues of insufficient current output for momentary loads imposed by the system, but the mean load presented by the Stepdance is only 50 milliamps (one 20th of one Amp) on the High Current setting, or 25 milliamps (one 40th of one Amp) on the Low Current setting.  The Energizer XP8000 is capable of handling loads as high as 2000 milliamps - that's TWO Amps or *40 times* the load presented by the Stepdance operating with the High Current setting!   Indeed, the Energizer XP8000 is capable powering netbooks (complete with LCD display, sound card, etc.). 
   
  If there's still any concern that the XP8000's 2000 mA current output is insufficient to drive the diminuitive Stepdance, consider the fact that lots of people (including me) are perfectly content with the SQ had using internal 9V batteries which can't handle anywhere near the load that the XP8000 can handle.  My preferred internal battery is the 8.4-Volt 520mAh iPowerUs Lithium-Polymer battery - using the same chemistry as the Energizer XP8000.  The iPowerUS battery can supply only 80 millamps continuously vs. the XP8000's 2000 millamps.  80 milliamps is more than enough to satisfy the 50 milliamp requirement when a Stepdance is set to High Current mode and thus, 2000 milliamps ought to do the trick and then some. 
   
  I agree that, in general, batteries are a hassle, but if we limit our comparison to an XP8000 sitting on your desktop, plugged into an AC outlet whenever it's time to recharge the battery, vs. a dedicated PSU that's plugged into a wall outlet, what's the hassle?  It seems to me that for $77.00 with free shipping, the XP8000 offers a whole lot more:  Absolutely clean power - every bit as clean as the internal Lithium-Polymer batteries, no need for surge protection or AC noise filtering (which are not included with comparably priced PSUs), and portability - including the ability to simultaneously power/recharge your DAP on the XP8000's 5-Volt USB jack.
   
  I'd love to put my money where my mouth is - I came really close to ordering it just now - but I'm waiting for Audez'e LCD-2's to ship and will have to come up with $945.00 pretty soon, here.  I'm trying to pace myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      (Yeah, right!  Go for it!  You want it!  Get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  I'm confident that the Energizer XP8000 will be my next audio purchase.  Until then, I'll just continue to swap the iPowerUS batteries in and out, putting them on the charger in between - now THAT'S a hassle!
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Just an update!
   
  My stepdance has now well over 160 hours on it so I thought I would report as to how it is doing!
   
  Quite simply this amp has been the best audio investment I have ever made. I know that is a big statement but it is backed up with many years of HiFi listening and appreciation (and I am an old git so that is a long time!)
   
  It has been wonderful to experience the opening up in sound as this amp burns in. I swear at certain points I heard the volume increase a notch as it reached another burn in point.
   
  The Stepdance has a wonderful ability to grab hold of the best in the equipment it is combined with and let them truly shine. It keeps a firm hold and allows the music to come through with effortless ease and grace.
   
  Instruments are allowed to live in an inky black space, one can feel the air around them and hear the resonances drift off to eternity. Vocals are palpable. The subtle nuances of a vocal delivery are so evident and add to the feeling of being there with the singer.
   
  The amps treble is so clean, so pure, like crystal, everything feels clean but not clinical! There is so much emotion conveyed with this amp that one forgets the time and all of a sudden the battery has run out and several albums completed!
   
  I have been using this amp in the main with three headphones, The Denon D5000's, Etymotic ER4S and Sennheiser IE8's
   
  This amp loves those phones! The ety's gain bass impact and mids are delivered beautifully. With both the Denons and Senns the Stepdance really takes control of the bass delivering very realistic levels of what one would hear at a live performance. It firms up the bass a little but does not take away the bloom or emotion.
   
  Mids on the Senns are pushed forward quite a bit which is a great benefit  and they are turning out to be my favorite choice for non noisy outside locations as like the Denon's I just end up being so absorbed in the music I forget the time!
   
  The whole point of quality gear is to allow one to remember how wonderful music is and how it can relax and invigorate at the same time This amp achieves that in spade fulls!
   
  For those folks who are like me and cannot have a home based system but still want to experience what a good home system is capable of can come much closer now with an amp like the stepdance I feel.
  For so long I have been searching for such a system and now have it! When I once again settle down in one location for long enough It will be great to have a home based system but in the meantime I do not feel I am compromised as much now I have this amp and set up.
   
  Sure, battery life is not great (my 300ma powerex batteries last around 4-5 hours) but it does not matter. I always carry a spare and as soon as I get home put the flat one on to charge. I thought that would be a pain but it is not and the sonic gains are so worth the small inconvenience!
   
  The fit and finish of this amp is wonderful, I love the way the case is brushed and the volume knob turns so smoothly.
   
  I think this is one of the great high end portable bargains out there. For $370 you get a superb amp delivered to your door. I am so glad I chose to not waste money slowly climbing the upgrade ladder to get to this point.
   
  For those considering but are put off by the higher price and are tempted to instead spend on lesser priced amps  and then intend to move on to this one when funds allow   I say save! it is worth the wait and you want have to bother with another amp once you have this one!
   
  Hope that helps. I am so grateful to folks like Skylab and cooper for their valuable advice, your suggestions have given me a set up that gives me so much pleasure!


----------



## cooperpwc

Nice description, Ianmedium. My Stepdance just made the one month trip to Canada and then Chile with me. I generally only used it for one maybe two hours a day maximum but it was a real pleasure to have it with me. I marvel at the sound of my portable stereo now.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Nice description, Ianmedium. My Stepdance just made the one month trip to Canada and then Chile with me. I generally only used it for one maybe two hours a day maximum but it was a real pleasure to have it with me. I marvel at the sound of my portable stereo now.


 


  Ah shoot! If I had known you were in my neck of the woods I would have rolled out the welcome wagon and bought you a beer!


----------



## Armaegis

Speaking of batteries, I stumbled across this device of Eneloop heritage...
  http://us.sanyo.com/News/SANYO-eneloop-Provides-Sustainable-Solution-for-Music-Industry--eneloop-music-booster-Rechargeable-DC-9V-Battery-Unit-for-Music-Devices
  which looks like it got renamed to...
  http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-Pedal-Rechargeable-Mobile-Booster/dp/B003U4O644/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1292900764&sr=8-1
  http://us.sanyo.com/Pedal-Juice
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Armaegis,

Nice find!

Here's a review of the Sanyo Eneloop Pedal Juice that includes unboxing pics: 

http://www.guitarfriendly.net/sanyo-eneloop-pedal-juice-review/

Having read this and other reviews, I'd say it's a better quality product, overall, than the Energizer XP8000, but at twice the price, with no ability to charge 5-Volt USB devices, a lower voltage output to the Stepdance (9 Volts instead of 10.5), and a larger, heavier form factor, I'd have to stick with the XP8000.

Did you notice how these reviews all make mention of the freedom a DC battery pack offers from AC noise, interference, and ground loops?





armaegis said:


> Speaking of batteries, I stumbled across this device of Eneloop heritage...
> 
> 
> http://us.sanyo.com/News/SANYO-eneloop-Provides-Sustainable-Solution-for-Music-Industry--eneloop-music-booster-Rechargeable-DC-9V-Battery-Unit-for-Music-Devices
> ...


----------



## Armaegis

But you know, for the price of that external battery pack I could get a set of nice rechargeable batteries and charger. Heck, for the $75 the XP8000 goes for, I could get a set of 4 Powerex 9.6V batteries and charger, and have a little left over for lunch.


----------



## shamu144

Hi Zilch,
   
  I really believe it is more complicated than just nominal current output values... Look what Dr Meier has to say about the Stepdance with internal batteries:
   
  [size=x-small]The total buffer capacity is7500 uF to lower the effective battery impedance.[/size]

 So even with regular batteries, some precaution must be taken to optimize it's use for audio... I doubt the XP8000 do that. And when I meant lack of bass, that was for Hiface EVO users, with a device that consume probably even less than the Stepdance... As for me, I would rather stick with linear regulated power supply if I ever need one for home use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW, my Stepdance should arrive any day now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope impressions like those from Ianmedium don't raise my expectations to high....
   
   
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I'm sure that someone trying to run a high-powered home system from battery packs can run into issues of insufficient current output for momentary loads imposed by the system, but the mean load presented by the Stepdance is only 50 milliamps (one 20th of one Amp) on the High Current setting, or 25 milliamps (one 40th of one Amp) on the Low Current setting.  The Energizer XP8000 is capable of handling loads as high as 2000 milliamps - that's TWO Amps or *40 times* the load presented by the Stepdance operating with the High Current setting!   Indeed, the Energizer XP8000 is capable powering netbooks (complete with LCD display, sound card, etc.).
> 
> If there's still any concern that the XP8000's 2000 mA current output is insufficient to drive the diminuitive Stepdance, consider the fact that lots of people (including me) are perfectly content with the SQ had using internal 9V batteries which can't handle anywhere near the load that the XP8000 can handle.  My preferred internal battery is the 8.4-Volt 520mAh iPowerUs Lithium-Polymer battery - using the same chemistry as the Energizer XP8000.  The iPowerUS battery can supply only 80 millamps continuously vs. the XP8000's 2000 millamps.  80 milliamps is more than enough to satisfy the 50 milliamp requirement when a Stepdance is set to High Current mode and thus, 2000


----------



## zilch0md

Shamu,
   
  Congratulations on the forthcoming Stepdance - I'm sure you will enjoy it!  
   
  That spec you've quoted from Dr. Meier's web page for the Stepdance is just saying that the Stepdance includes a 7500 uF capacitor to buffer the power coming from *any* type of battery.  Given that he had to design the Stepdance to work with everything from Alkaline to NiCd to NiMh to LiPo, it was smart to put a "cap" in the circuit because capacitors can discharge many times faster than any type of battery one could think of using with the Stepdance.  Lead-Acid batteries have about the highest internal resistance of any common battery chemistry and that's why you see high end (or, at least, high wattage) car audio systems equipped with "caps" - so that the amps never find themselves starved for current.
   
  All that said, there is no battery chemistry currently available for our use that can discharge (or charge) any faster than a Lithium-Polymer battery.  Lithium-Polymer not only has a higher energy density (Watt-hours/kg) than NiCd or NiMh batteries (and certainly moreso than Lead-Acid), it also has a higher power density (Watts/kg) - the amount of power (amps times volts) that can be delivered per unit of mass (weight). 
   
  That wasn't always the case.  When Lithium-Ion batteries were first developed, they were notoriusly slow to discharge, but they long ago overtook NiCd batteries as the battery of choice when you want to dump a lot of current quickly - ask anyone who is into RC (remote control) drag racing (of electric model boats or cars, for example.)  NiCd batteries are no longer king in the RC racing community.  A Lithium AA can deliver up to 2 Amps of current - as can the Energizer XP8000 Lithium-Polymer external battery.  Again, we're talking 40 times the discharge rate required by the Stepdance's mean load of only 50 milliamps when set to High Current mode.  And Lithium-Polymer batteries have a fairly flat internal resistance as they discharge, compared to other chemistries - they don't lose their willingness to supply current as they discharge (at least not as rapidly as other chemistries). 
   
  There are some downsides to LiPo technology, including a loss of capacity with age (they can begin to lose total capacity within two years of manufacture whether you have used them or not) and the potential for fire and even explosion, if they are shorted or punctured.   Chargers have to be LiPo-aware - so that they stop charging at the appropriate voltage - LiPo's can't be trickle charged, and the batteries themselves have to include circuitry that shuts them off before they dischage below a certain voltage.  They also don't like heat - the best way to preserve them when not in use is to discharge them to about half their capacity (run time), then store them in a refrigerator (not a freezer).  Best operating temperature is at about 60-degrees Farenheit.
   
  So... there isn't any need for concern about LiPo batteries failing to deliver enough current to the Stepdance, especially given Dr. Meier's design decision to include a 7500 uF capacitor (which is better utilized with batteries having higher internal resistances than that of LiPo batteries.)
   
  Still, I can very much appreciate your position on using a "quality" PSU - it's a sure thing in terms of supplying sufficient current - and is a bit more convenient than having to intermittently connect an external battery pack to its charging brick - not to mention more likely to outlast a battery pack that will have to be replaced after two or three years.
   
  For me, it's the guarantee of ultra-clean, noiseless DC power that compels me to seek a battery pack solution.
   
  Mike
   
   
  Quote:


shamu144 said:


> Hi Zilch,
> 
> I really believe it is more complicated than just nominal current output values... Look what Dr Meier has to say about the Stepdance with internal batteries:
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





shamu144 said:


> Hi Zilch,
> 
> I really believe it is more complicated than just nominal current output values... Look what Dr Meier has to say about the Stepdance with internal batteries:
> 
> ...


----------



## Woody469




----------



## Avi

Well, I caved, and just ordered a Stepdance myself (bye-bye wallet). Regarding the power supply, would this 15V adapter be appropriate? <http://www.powerstream.com/ac-1501.htm>
   
  "compact, high quality, switchmode regulated power supply, 15 watts continuous"


----------



## cooperpwc

Avi, it should be fine. It even has the necessary 3.5 x 1.35 mm plug (with the optional plug kit). However, as an inexpensive switching supply, it might not produce as high SQ as a more expensive linear supply.
   
  Anyway, the price is right. Buy it please and let us know.


----------



## eugeneyou

i have just emailed Jan and this is the reply
   
   

```
Both seem to be very powerfull and high quality supplies and should work  fine with the STEPDANCE. Cheers Jan
```


----------



## Skylab

The Kingrex PSU is very well made - I had one for a while to test with their DAC, and it made a HUGE difference with the DAC versus the wall wart supply.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Avi, it should be fine. It even has the necessary 3.5 x 1.35 mm plug (with the optional plug kit). However, as an inexpensive switching supply, it might not produce as high SQ as a more expensive linear supply.
> 
> Anyway, the price is right. Buy it please and let us know.


 


  Thank you. Another question if I may. Am I correct in picking up that the linear natue of the AC/DC transform is more important for sound quality than the amount of voltage it can supply (once it is over 10V)? In that would the following <http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1> which appears to be a 12V linear regulated power supply be better than the 15V switchmode? (I could purchase just the adapter kit from powerstream to get the 1.3x2.5 tip).
   
  Thank you very much!


----------



## qusp

yes, switchmode power supplies produce quite a bit of out of band noise that needs to be filtered out, from the..erm...switching, generally by very large smoothing caps and bypass to ground as well as the regulators.
   
  overdoing the voltage makes the circuit work HARDER and produces more heat, it serves no purpose whatsoever for audio once the dropout/consumption of the cct plus some overhead (this makes the behavior more linear) is covered. higher current can produce better results, but again past a certain point it does more harm than good, especially where the only heatsinking is probably copper pours on the PCB. the real fight with audio regulators is between high quality linear and shunt regulated supplies, but not so much for portable, as shunts are very wasteful and the waste must be burned off as heat, so its a lose lose situation for portable, battery and heat are at a premium.
   
  linear tech are probably the leaders in chips for battery operated power supplies, they make fantastic low noise low dropout regulators, I would go for something with their chips if possible.


----------



## Szadzik

Hi Everyone,



 I am in the process of buyin a pair of D7000s and was wondering if anyone has any experiene with these cans ad the Stepdance. I would prefer a portable amp because I travel a lot and even if I am not going to listen to them on the go I would like to be able to listen to them in the various places I go to (on the go I will be using ESW10s if I can find someone who is willing to sell them to me).

 What do you think about such a combo?
   
  Thanks in advance,
  Szadzik


----------



## zilch0md

Hi,
   
  Quote: 





> [snip]
> 
> Thank you. Another question if I may. Am I correct in picking up that the linear natue of the AC/DC transform is more important for sound quality than the amount of voltage it can supply (once it is over 10V)? In that would the following which appears to be a 12V linear regulated power supply be better than the 15V switchmode? (I could purchase just the adapter kit from powerstream to get the 1.3x2.5 tip).
> 
> Thank you very much!


 


 I agree with the other feedback you've received - that this 12-Volt linear regulated supply would be the better choice vs. the 15-Volt switching supply - not only for SQ, but because the 15-Volt spec is right at the maximum permitted for the Stepdance.  I wouldn't trust even a regulated power supply in this price range to be more than +/- 10% accurate in terms of output voltage.  If you go over 15-Volt, you could damage the Stepdance. 
   
  Adding even an inexpensive surge protector at the wall outlet wouldn't be a bad idea either.
   
  Radio Shack has a Size H Coaxial DC Power Plug that will work with the Stepdance, for those who are willing to solder the leads.  It has a 3.4mm outside diameter with a 1.3mm inside diameter.
   
  Mike


----------



## Avi

Thank you all for the advice. I went with the linear regulated 12V from jameco and just the adapters from powerstream. I also got a couple of Li-ion 9V rechargeable batteries as the corda doesnt charge the battery when plugged in as does the Hornet.
   
  Thanks again, everyone for the advice!


----------



## ianmedium

szadzik said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


I auditioned both the 5000 and the 7000's with this amp fed by an iPod classic with lossless files.
I ended up with the 5000's simply due to the extra cost was beyond me at the time for the 7000's!

From what I remember the 7000's and stepdance, like the 5000's and stepdance are a match made in heaven!

Acres of detail to almost electrostatic qualitys with the immediacy of transients but at the same time a lovely warm, rich analog feel. I have been able to get close to the 7000 sound by adding an ALO LOD and j money V3 pads!

BTW, for mobile I am finding the IE8's to come close to replicating the Denon experience out and about!
I am sitting in Starbucks as I write this on my iPad and listening through the senn's to Carmen McRae sings Monk...Sublime!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





avi said:


> ... the following <http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1> which appears to be a 12V linear regulated power supply ...


 
   
  That is an interesting find. Please report back on how it turns out.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 When I reviewed the Ortofon HD-Q7 amp from ALO, they sent me a Jameco power adapter since the original adapter was not compatible in North America. They said it was of equivalent quality as the original, which was designed specifically for the HD-Q7.


----------



## eugeneyou

Quote: 





skylab said:


> The Kingrex PSU is very well made - I had one for a while to test with their DAC, and it made a HUGE difference with the DAC versus the wall wart supply.


 

 would it be a waste if bought only to use wif stepdance?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Like anything in audio, it comes down to whether or not you believe the addition of a component adds sufficient value for money, and thats an individual decision. Ask the vinyl fanatics how much they would be willing to pay for a tiny wooden cartridge created by a master craftsman in Japan : to you and I, the figure might seem like absolute lunacy, but to the faithful, worth every penny. Adding a PSU to an amp makes a lot more practical sense than many audiophile purchases, but then I dont have the asking price for that cartridge


----------



## ClieOS

It really depends if you use Stepdance as a desktop amp or not. I'll love to get a good linear PSU, but it contradicts my original goal of using it mainly as portable. Given that the switch mode adapter I have is already pretty decent (didn't hear any noise myself) and I just got some decent rechargeable batteries as well, spending that much money on a linear PSU which I am not going to use much just not making any sense right now.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   Perfect answer! I am buying a pair of D7000 in a few days and then will contact Jan about the Stepdance.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Excellent, you won't regret it at all,The sound is sublime!
  I have just done a crazy thing and purchased a pair of Triple.fi10s from a reputed ebay seller for cheap as chips, I could not resist!


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It really depends if you use Stepdance as a desktop amp or not. I'll love to get a good linear PSU, but it contradicts my original goal of using it mainly as portable. Given that the switch mode adapter I have is already pretty decent (didn't hear any noise myself) and I just got some decent rechargeable batteries as well, spending that much money on a linear PSU which I am not going to use much just not making any sense right now.


 
  Same here. I just grabbed a handful of rechargeable batteries and......
    I already have a home set up that I enjoy and..........
       I really liked the XP8000 solution because it kept everything with the Stepdance portable so.........
          Until I hear that the XP8000 is a viable option, I'm all good.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote:


ianmedium said:


> Excellent, you won't regret it at all,The sound is sublime!
> I have just done a crazy thing and purchased a pair of Triple.fi10s from a reputed ebay seller for cheap as chips, I could not resist!


 
 Tell me about crazy  I just paid for a pair of D7000s and now am wanting to buy a pair of T5P for portable use as I have been trying to buy a pair of ESW10s and no one has them for sale.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

Hi all,
   
  I've just put in my order for a stepdance (hooray!). Has anyone tried the cheapie lithium polymer batteries from ebay?
  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-500mah-9v-POLYMER-LITHIUM-ION-BATTERY-CHARGER-/220610466463?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item335d68929f
  If so, are they any good? I live in Australia, so it's difficult for me to get hold of certain things. I'd also appreciate it if anyone could recommend a good PSU that I could buy here either from an international supplier or what have you. I'd rather stick to a lower budget though as I'm not sure I can justify spending $100+ for a psu.
   
  Thanks heaps.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

I should also add that I can get regulated linear DC converters
  http://dicksmith.com.au/product/M9933/regulated-ac-adaptor-9vdc-800ma
  that look like this one: http://dicksmith.com.au/product/M9931/regulated-ac-adaptor-4-5vdc-1-2a
   
  However,
  Jan suggested I look for an analogue one. I've tried sifting through the multitude of pages in this thread, but got kinda lost.
   
  cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> If so, are they any good?


 

 Welcome to team Stepdance! The Li-PO battery should be fine. I don't have this battery, but I am using the Li-ion battery from the same brand and so far it is decent.
   
   
  Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> I should also add that I can get regulated linear DC converters
> http://dicksmith.com.au/product/M9933/regulated-ac-adaptor-9vdc-800ma
> that look like this one: http://dicksmith.com.au/product/M9931/regulated-ac-adaptor-4-5vdc-1-2a


 
  These are not linear PSU, but switch mode. They don't have high enough voltage output to stop battery drain too. A decent linear PSU will be more expensive and much larger. You should also look for something around 12V DC with minimum 100mA output


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> ianmedium said:
> ...


 


  WOW, and I thought I was being bad dropping $150 on the triples! Ah well, it's only money eh! I nearly went for the T50p's but then read reviews and thought, heck, I think I prefer the sound signature the Denon's give and hope the triples, from what I have read, deliver a similar signature in portable form!


----------



## chafingbuttocks

My bad. was supposed to link the 12V one, not the 9V one. I can't find anything about an analogue unit? The only references I can find are to do with analogue displays. Also, is there a huge gain in amp performance using a linear over switched psu? otherwise I may look at just running it off batteries or something while listening and just get the cheapie DC plug for burn-in. Ta


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> My bad. was supposed to link the 12V one, not the 9V one. I can't find anything about an analogue unit? The only references I can find are to do with analogue displays. Also, is there a huge gain in amp performance using a linear over switched psu? otherwise I may look at just running it off batteries or something while listening and just get the cheapie DC plug for burn-in. Ta


 

 I don't think there is any common reference call an "analogue" PSU (at least I know nothing about it). What you are looking is a regulated linear PSU. The two benefits are 1) linear PSU inherently has much less ripple / noise and 2) it also has faster recovery on large load. Depends on how good the design and construction is, a regulated switch mode PSU can has pretty good performance as well, but the problem is there are a lot of cheap switch mode PSU that simply not suitable for audio application. Thus it is always better to go with a regulated linear PSU.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> WOW, and I thought I was being bad dropping $150 on the triples! Ah well, it's only money eh! I nearly went for the T50p's but then read reviews and thought, heck, I think I prefer the sound signature the Denon's give and hope the triples, from what I have read, deliver a similar signature in portable form!


 

 I want to try both and see which I like more.


----------



## qusp

hmm, I would hesitate buying cheapie lipo batteries, if you overcharge or undercharge..lipo can go boom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and depending on the charge circuit of the amp they may not be compatible, lifepo4 are much more forgiving, but not sure if they are available in the right size as yet.
   
chafingbuttocks haha I couldnt type that in without letting out a teenage giggle, you can get regulated PSUs at Farnell and probably at Jaycar. where in OZ are you? I might have something suitable, but would have to box it up


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





qusp said:


> hmm, I would hesitate buying cheapie lipo batteries, if you overcharge or undercharge..lipo can go boom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those LiPO mentioned are made into PP3 (9V) size and come with a charger. You are right about that LiPO is more risky to charge, but these new type of LiPO has build in smart circuit to protect against overcharge and over-discharge. That particular brand is also among the ten largest battery manufacturers in China. In any case, Stepdance doesn't have any charging circuit so there is no compatibility issue.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

thanks for the feedback. i will order in some of the lipol ones from ebay since i haven't managed to find anything else similar on our shores. qusp i'm in melbourne. had a look at farnell. they have things going for up to and over $1000!! can't really justify that expense though. I may look at a cheapie DC for burn in and run it off lipols for listening if i can't find an alternative that doesn't cost so much. ta


----------



## chafingbuttocks

oh, i just found some cheapie regulated linear DC units - http://www.allthings.com.au/Cable/power%20supplies.html
   
  The plug size is not right, but I guess it would be easy enough to rewire one to the correct plug size? cheers.


----------



## Armaegis

How about building a sigma25?
  http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma25/
   
  I think it's about $30 worth of parts.


----------



## Avi

Some of us wouldn't know a solder gun from a water pistol


----------



## estreeter

Without wading thru this (already ..) monster thread, is anyone powering the DT990 with the Stepdance ?
   
  Tks,
   
  estreeter


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Without wading thru this (already ..) monster thread, is anyone powering the DT990 with the Stepdance ?
> 
> Tks,
> 
> estreeter


 

 I ordered a pair of the 600ohm ones thinking it would be OK and the I think it was cooper, said that though it would power it the amp would not be powerful enough to do the phones justice. So I changed the order to the Denons and have not looked back since!
   
  Appologies if it was not cooper who said it!


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Without wading thru this (already ..) monster thread, is anyone powering the DT990 with the Stepdance ?
> 
> Tks,
> 
> estreeter


 

 I intend to, as soon as it crosses the pond (Beyerdynamic DT990 (2005 edition - 250Ω)).


----------



## cooperpwc

Ian, it was me, responding to your PM for advice.
   
  The Stepdance certainly can drive 600 ohms - admirably well for a portable. I simply disagree with buying a 600 ohm Beyer _primarily _to use with the Stepdance. The 600 ohm headphones are a special Beyer release intended for people with high-end home stereos providing exceptionally high voltage swings. The 250 ohm models are the standard Beyer release and will provide  better performance with the Stepdance..


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Ian, it was me, responding to your PM for advice.
> 
> The Stepdance certainly can drive 600 ohms - admirably well for a portable. I simply disagree with buying a 600 ohm Beyer _primarily _to use with the Stepdance. The 600 ohm headphones are a special Beyer release intended for people with high-end home stereos providing exceptionally high voltage swings. The 250 ohm models are the standard Beyer release and will provide  better performance with the Stepdance..


 

 Thanks so much for clarifying that Cooper. I cleaned up my PMs and could not remember for sure! Thanks for the information. I am glad you gave me the valuable advice as it has ultimately led me to much satisfaction with my set up!


----------



## estreeter

Thanks guys - I was referring to the 250 ohm model. Its all good, but I agree that buying a pair of hard-to-drive phones simply because they are on special, then struggling to amp them, is dumb. Really dumb 
   
  I enjoyed the DT440 when I owned them last year, so its only natural to wonder how much better the DT880/DT990 are. The T1 is so far out of my budget that it may as well be a Ferrari.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





			
				estreeter said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks guys - I was referring to the 250 ohm model. Its all good, but I agree that buying a pair of hard-to-drive phones simply because they are on special, then struggling to amp them, is dumb. Really dumb
> 
> I enjoyed the DT440 when I owned them last year, so its only natural to wonder how much better the DT880/DT990 are. The T1 is so far out of my budget that it may as well be a Ferrari.


 
   
  I'm happy with my DT990's (250) and a Hornet "M", but I got that head-fi disease around the holiday time and wanted to take another step (Welcome to head-fi; kiss your wallet goodbye) so I decided that the Stepdance was in my budget, and a T1 or a pair of Senn800s was not.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Well, I have the adapter (and a pair of 500mah Li-Pol iPower 9Vs with charger) but no Stepdance yet. Other than the fact that the adapter is _heavy_ (which bodes well that it is linear as opposed to switching) what would you like to know about it?
   
  I did test a bit by removing the battery from my Hornet "M" and then comparing the jameco LIN/REG with the switching/regulated adapter I got from Ray Samuels.
   
  On high gain, especially in a certain orientation near a fluorescent light, using the original adapter, I hear a background oscillating hum using the switching. When I unplugged the old adapter, let the capacitor "clear" (or whatever happens after a few seconds - the LED goes out, and a slight "pop" is heard), and used the jameco in the same orientation, I did not hear that hum, so that indicates one of the following:

 The jameco linear _does_ put out a smoother power supply
 My Hornet is broken (but I sent it to Ray for a checkup last year, so I doubt that)
 My ears need an upgrade (most likely  )
   
  PS they seem to have a 1000mah version here: <https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_170245_-1>


----------



## Cosmic Fool

I am a happy owner of a 3Move but I'd like to know if it would be possible to connect it to a Stepdance while only using the DAC of the 3Move. Does anybody know if this is possible?
   
  I look forward to your impressions with the Stepdance in combination with the Beyer DT 990, Avi.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





cosmic fool said:


> I am a happy owner of a 3Move but I'd like to know if it would be possible to connect it to a Stepdance while only using the DAC of the 3Move. Does anybody know if this is possible?
> 
> I look forward to your impressions with the Stepdance in combination with the Beyer DT 990, Avi.


 

 1. You can connect an analog amp to any headphone out - whether the result will be as good as connecting it to a dedicated line-level signal (RCA or line-out) is a different question
   
  2. As I said a few posts up, trying to drive big cans with small(ish) amps has always been a recipe for disappointment, but I will be happy to be proven wrong in the case of the Stepdance.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I forgot to mention but the Stepdance drove the K701's admirably for a portable if that is any help as an indicator. I know I keep harping on about this but this amp is a wonderful companion to the D5000's!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cosmic fool said:


> I am a happy owner of a 3Move but I'd like to know if it would be possible to connect it to a Stepdance while only using the DAC of the 3Move. Does anybody know if this is possible?


 
  As mentioned, you can connect 3MOVE to Stepdance, but not in DAC-only mode. The DAC section in 3MOVE is pretty good, but I'll suggest you upgrade to a small decent dedicated DAC. I am switching between NuForce uDAC and Headphonia DAC cable, and both have proven to be upgrade over 3MOVE.


----------



## estreeter

ClieOS, should we tell ianmedium about the MD5000 / LA5000 ? OK - you're right - it would probably blow his mind - lets just keep this between you, me and markl


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ClieOS, should we tell ianmedium about the MD5000 / LA5000 ? OK - you're right - it would probably blow his mind - lets just keep this between you, me and markl


 

 Why do I think this might harm my already depleted wallet!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


avi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks. That sounds promising indeed. When you get the Stepdance, I would also like you to report on how it sounds with the Stepdance compared to using battery power. It's a great price for a linear power supply.


----------



## Armaegis

edit: whoops nevermind


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Just popping this up since the most recent link I saw for Jameco AC-DC adapters was for the switching supply. This one is the 15VDC linear regulated one:
> https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_681563_-1


 


  That's not regulated.  (1000 mah) and  (500 mah) are both, ostensibly, 12V linear, regulated wall amps. I cannot read circuit diagrams, but both datasheets have ripple voltage values (which are X'd out in unregulated) and their circuit diagrams show rectifiers/diodes which should indicate linear well has having some extra (IC - integrated circuit?) thingie in the output
   
   
  500 mah <https://www.jameco.com/Jameco/Products/ProdDS/162996.pdf> (page 2)
  1000 mah <https://www.jameco.com/Jameco/Products/ProdDS/170245.pdf> (page 3)


----------



## Armaegis

Oops, that's what I get for not reading carefully either. Pfft, go figure that the "linear regulated power supply" category on the site does not contain linear regulated supplies... argh ok well here's the general link: https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StoreCatalogDrillDownView?langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&categoryName=cat_45&subCategoryName=AC-to-DC%20Linear%20Regulated&category=4535
   
  edit: (I hope I link the right ones this time)
  9 VDC, 500 mA: https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_1953647_-1
  12 VCD, 500 mA: https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1
   
  I have no idea what size jack the stepdance uses; you might need to purchase a separate DC plug and switch it out manuall.


----------



## dahan

Ordered my stepdance today. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





dahan said:


> Ordered my stepdance today. I can't wait to try it!


 


  I hope it arrives before we have our next meet!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





dahan said:


> Ordered my stepdance today. I can't wait to try it!


 


  Well done, you are going to love it!


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  1. That makes sense. I just kind of hoped it would a cheap(er) way of upgrading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  2. I don't agree with you on this one. Some big cans aren't actually that hard to drive. The Beyer DT 990 is such a can imo. My 3Move does a pretty good job with the 250 Ohm Beyer. I have no doubt it would sound even better with a more powerful home amp, but don't underestimate the power of portable amps these days.
   
  @ ClieOs: Seperate boxes will probably sound better I guess, but my wallet tends to disagree with that.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cosmic fool said:


> @ ClieOs: Seperate boxes will probably sound better I guess, but my wallet tends to disagree with that.


 

 If you don't mind 2nd hand gears, the for sale forum has some pretty good deals pop up from time to time.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote: 





clieos said:


> If you don't mind 2nd hand gears, the for sale forum has some pretty good deals pop up from time to time.


 

 That's true but in my experience some folks are rather reluctant to sell to European buyers.


----------



## zilch0md

Interesting reading regarding the potential of fire hazard with LiPo batteries:
   
http://www.towerhobbies.com/help/ama_lipo/index.html


----------



## Szadzik

I will be ordering Stepdance from Jan when I get paid but am also thinking about T5P from him. He has a bundle price of 1100 euros for both and that deal would save me some money. I would then have Stepdance, T5P and D7000 to try and decide which I prefer (I hope I will decide to sell one as having two headphones that expensive is too much for me). I keep thinking that it would be great to keep T5P and have them both as portable and home phones, but am totally unsure of their sound. I read a few reviews that made me even more unsure about T5Ps. When I read about D7000s being darkish I start thinking they might not be for me either, but I will see when I get home and audition them for a few days when I am off.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Interesting reading regarding the potential of fire hazard with LiPo batteries:
> 
> http://www.towerhobbies.com/help/ama_lipo/index.html


 

  
  Most of the doom and gloom I've read about LiPo batteries has all been from modelers/RC community where there's high battery drain and the possibility of crashes. I think for audio use, we don't have much to worry about (other than the usual precaution of proper charging and storage, but that's the same for any kind of rechargeable).


----------



## zilch0md

Agreed.  And the retailers are trying to protect themselves by broadcasting such warnings. 
   
  Still, I'll keep my eyes open for battery swelling or any other sign of damage and although I'm willing to do unattended charging of the LiPo 9-volt batteries, me thinks I will not leave the house while batteries are in the charger. And I will certainly heed the caution regarding use of a correct charger.


----------



## monoethylene

After a few weeks of having the Stepdance I can say that I really lovin' it in connection with the HD650 and in addition to a really good sound I have warm ears which is a very comfortable side effect. Nonetheless I am looking for a good pair of IEM's. 
   
  Paradoxically I ve started in march with the idea of getting an amp like the Corda Swing with the K701 as a "starterkit" and now I landed here..
   
  OMF )


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I have no idea what size jack the stepdance uses; you might need to purchase a separate DC plug and switch it out manuall.


 


  Yup, you're right about that, I simultaneously ordered an adapter set from powerstream. I am not getting within 10 feet of a solder gun


----------



## dahan

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I will bring it to the next meeting, I am curious to see how it compare to the pico and D10.
  
   


  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  With such good feedbacks on the amp, I am sure I will love it.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi,
  
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> edit: (I hope I link the right ones this time)
> 9 VDC, 500 mA: https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_1953647_-1
> 12 VCD, 500 mA: https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1
> 
> I have no idea what size jack the stepdance uses; you might need to purchase a separate DC plug and switch it out manuall.


 
   
  Repeating from an earlier post in this thread: 
   
  Radio Shack has a *Size H Coaxial DC Power Plug *that will work with the Stepdance, for those who are willing to solder the leads. 
   
  It has a 3.4mm outside diameter with a 1.3mm inside diameter.

  Mike


----------



## Armaegis

Well heck, you can get those plugs direct from Jameco too for something like $0.80
  I think this is the right one... https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_71192_-1


----------



## davidio

Sorry to interrupt this line of conversation, but could somebody compare the sound of Denon 5000s to that of Sennheiser HD600s with the Stepdance?  Are the Denons harder to drive...do you have to crank the volume in order to get them loud?  Any other headphones that you recommend to harmonize with that full, warm, punchy sound from the Stepdance?


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Well heck, you can get those plugs direct from Jameco too for something like $0.80
> I think this is the right one... https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_71192_-1


 


  Or you could just buy something like this: <http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm>


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Well heck, you can get those plugs direct from Jameco too for something like $0.80
> I think this is the right one... https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_71192_-1


 

 I am not sure how you would use this. It's not an adaptor. I guess you would cut the cable and solder it on?


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah pretty much. Either that or spend the whopping $6 and get the adapter set Avi linked above.


----------



## zilch0md

avi said:


> Or you could just buy something like this:





 


Cool, but that adapter set assumes the polarity of the original tip is already correct for the device with which you intend to use it. It mimics the original tip's polarity.

But that's OK for the Jameco power supply, because the Stepdance requires that the tip of the barrel connector be positive (+).  

This makes using the following two products, together, a viable no-soldering-required solution (because the power supply is pre-wired with a postive tip, per page 3 of its data sheet):  

https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1

http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm

Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Yes I think that we have a potentially fine low cost solution for regulated linear power to the Stepdance. Avi, please let us know in due course whether the SQ is competitive with using batteries.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm still curious to hear someone build a sigma25 for it: http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma25/


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





			
				zilch0md said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Cool, but that adapter set assumes the polarity of the original tip is already correct for the device with which you intend to use it. It mimics the original tip's polarity.But that's OK for the Jameco power supply, because the Stepdance requires that the tip of the barrel connector be positive (+).  This makes using the following two products, together, a viable no-soldering-required solution (because the power supply is pre-wired with a postive tip, per page 3 of its data sheet):  https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htmMike


 

 Which is exactly what I did 
   
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Yes I think that we have a potentially fine low cost solution for regulated linear power to the Stepdance. Avi, please let us know in due course whether the SQ is competitive with using batteries.


 

  
  Sure. I don't have the Stepdance yet (Dr. Meier says it can take up to 10 business days for it to be shipped to the US) and, obviously, it won't be burnt in. Furthermore, my ears are nowhere near as good as most of yours, but once I have it and it's going, I'll be happy to post my impressions!


----------



## ianmedium

davidio said:


> Sorry to interrupt this line of conversation, but could somebody compare the sound of Denon 5000s to that of Sennheiser HD600s with the Stepdance?  Are the Denons harder to drive...do you have to crank the volume in order to get them loud?  Any other headphones that you recommend to harmonize with that full, warm, punchy sound from the Stepdance?





 


I don'know about the comparison as I have not heard the HD600's but can answer the D5000 question!

My stepdances volume knob turns on at roughly the seven O'Clock position. By the time it reaches the noon position it is driving the Denon's to a volume more than loud enough for me and it does it with all the detail an emotion there in rich glorious detail!

Hope that helps !


----------



## davidio

Ha ha!  I knew you'd give me some input.  Before I drop that kind of coin, it would be good to hear them first.  I do have to crank my Step to about 2 o' clock most of the time for the 600s.  I wouldn't want anything harder to drive.  I'll take as-hard, but not harder.  I've heard that my phones are 300 ohms, whatever that means...the D5000 are similar, I guess?  I couldn't find any detailed specs on them. 
  HAPPY NEW YEAR FOR YOUR PORTABLE GEAR AND FOR YOUR WALLET EVERYBODY.  Knock on the wood of a Denon 5000, but 2011 has got to be better than 2010.  Just listening to the Stepdance is going to make it better for me.  Happiness is about the little things, after all.  Little things that cost hundreds...and hundreds of dollars.


----------



## ianmedium

davidio said:


> Ha ha!  I knew you'd give me some input.  Before I drop that kind of coin, it would be good to hear them first.  I do have to crank my Step to about 2 o' clock most of the time for the 600s.  I wouldn't want anything harder to drive.  I'll take as-hard, but not harder.  I've heard that my phones are 300 ohms, whatever that means...the D5000 are similar, I guess?  I couldn't find any detailed specs on them.
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR FOR YOUR PORTABLE GEAR AND FOR YOUR WALLET EVERYBODY.  Knock on the wood of a Denon 5000, but 2011 has got to be better than 2010.  Just listening to the Stepdance is going to make it better for me.  Happiness is about the little things, after all.  Little things that cost hundreds...and hundreds of dollars.





 


I know, I am getting predictable with my raving of this combination! I think the 5000's are 25 ohm, I am in the Rockies at the moment so don't have them with me to check, as I said though, easy to drive with the step! BTW the IE8's are also wonderful with this amp, in fact similar to the denon's I feel. The step really tightens up the bass bloom.

Have been sitting for hours on end in my hotel room looking at the mountains and lost in music.. Can't get much better than this.. Until of course I get the algo rhythm solo in the new year


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Woody!
   
  I was just searching this thread for references to the LCD-2, when I came across your post from the day you got yours:
  
  Quote: 





woody469 said:


> I absolutely agree with the great purchase comment. The Stepdance is much more "bang for the buck" than I'm used to getting these days. And as far as your first comment, I'll be getting my LCD-2 any second now so I'll give it a try. Even though your RPX is a far more capable I'd think,  it's impressive to hear that the Stepdance pushes the LCD-2 and the combination sounds good to you. Very very impressive indeed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As you know from our exchanges elsewhere, I've already got the Stepdance, as you do, but I didn't know you had the LCD-2. 
   
  What source are you currently using use with the Stepdance > LCD-2?
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## Woody469

Hi Mike,
   
   I either use the line out from my HiFiMan HM801 or HM602 or my Dell XPS 1530 laptop out to a Pico Dac or the Wadia 170i Transport out to the Channel Island VDA-2 DAC or an iMod into an ALO V-Cap or whatever. I've even listened to it through the line out of the s:flo. The StepDance to me is very versatile.
   
  There is a new device on the horizon from ALO. It takes the digital signal from an iPod and sends it to it's own DAC or out to a DAC of your choice. I'd think people will be jumping on that. The name of it eludes me at the moment. It's the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo. (No wonder the name eluded me)
   
  How do you love your StepDance? Congratulations BTW


----------



## Szadzik

Has anyone in the UK got the Stepdance? Have you tried buying a power supply for it? Any good spurces for the batteries?


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Got these over eBay and they arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A while back ClieOS shared this with us. I picked up about 6 of the 500mAH and they work very well. The nice part is I didn't have to spring for a new charger and I always have a fully charged 9V to use.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> A while back ClieOS shared this with us. I picked up about 6 of the 500mAH and they work very well. The nice part is I didn't have to spring for a new charger and I always have a fully charged 9V to use.


 


  What charger are you using or does the Stepdance charge them?


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> What charger are you using or does the Stepdance charge them?


 

 Just a regular NiMH charger. They do not need a special new charger and NO, the StepDance DOES NOT charge the battery.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> Just a regular NiMH charger. They do not need a special new charger and NO, the StepDance DOES NOT charge the battery.


 


  I was pretty sure Stepdance does no tcharge, but your statement did not imply you had a charger already so I was unsure.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> A while back ClieOS shared this with us. I picked up about 6 of the 500mAH and they work very well. The nice part is I didn't have to spring for a new charger and I always have a fully charged 9V to use.


 
  Talking about these battery, I just pick up another pair of 500mAH Li-ion rechargeable 9V from eBay. They are from the same company that makes the Marsell battery in my picture. Will report back how they do in a few weeks since shipping is probably going to take at least a week.
  
   
  [EDIT] In case you are wondering - the battery I am getting is the latest generation of 9V Li-ion that can be charged via a typical NiMH. They have build in smart regulating circuit to protect the battery from overcharge and over-discharge, so it won't burst into flame on 'dumb' charger nor allow the battery to be over-discharged in use which reduces the battery life. I already email the manufacturer and they have confirmed that those I am getting is designed to be rechargeable via NiMH.charger. The Marsell battery I bought also has the same features as well and I already tested it on NiMH charger and it does auto cutoff upon full charge, disregarding the NiMH charger internal timer. The only issue about Marsell is that it is not quite big enough in capacity (350mAH), thus I am going for the larger capacity battery by the same company. I'll report back once I tested the new battery.


----------



## Szadzik

Is anyone using their Stepdance iwht a DAC? Do you have any recommendations for something with good sound and not too expensive?
   
  What about batteries? Anyone bought any in the UK that were good (same question about a power supply).


----------



## chafingbuttocks

after trolling through these forums, i got myself one of the musiland 02 us DACs that looks like it will suit my needs - usb input, external power source and RCA output. no built in amplifier with headphone jack, so perfect for me. I picked it up for us$125 on ebay incl shipping. can't give you a response about what it sounds like though, as that, the stepdance and my batteries are all in transit.. can't wait til they arrive!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> after trolling through these forums


 

 I'm really hoping you mean 'trawling', but when I come to think of it ....


----------



## ClieOS

I am using uDAC and Headphonia USB DAC cable with Stepdance. Both are pretty good.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I am using uDAC and Headphonia USB DAC cable with Stepdance. Both are pretty good.


 


  The USB DAC cable looks very tempting - pretty cheap and portable too.
   
  Do you think it is worth getting it or better to look at something more expensive? Will I get much improvement in up to $300 price range?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> The USB DAC cable looks very tempting - pretty cheap and portable too.
> 
> Do you think it is worth getting it or better to look at something more expensive? Will I get much improvement in up to $300 price range?


 

 Can't really answer your question since I never listen to any expensive DAC before.


----------



## average_joe

I thought the USB-DAC-Cable was on par (actually slightly better) than the NuForce uDAC (original).  I also have a MX-HUD1 which I think is better than the USB-DAC-Cable by a good margin and can play 24 bit.  I am looking at the Streamer II+, but have yet to go for it since most of my listening is from portable sources.  I modded my USB-DAC-Cable to see if I could improve the sound with better output caps.  Minimal improvement IMO.  
   
  I would say the USB-DAC-Cable is a good place to start, especially for the price! 
  
  Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameguytw

I mod my stepdance because below:
   
  1.I buy ipowerUS battery from Taiwan yahoo market

   
  2.But I hardly put ipowerUS Battery to stepdance ,and it is impossible to take the battery except open the stepdance
  IpowerUS battery is big ,and it is blocked by stepdance box






   
  I  use 2~3 hours for mod the stepdance box for taking ipowerUS battery easily


   
  Finally I MOD the box to finish

   
  The Corda Stepdance buyer From Taiwan sign.


----------



## ianmedium

I had a battery problem whilst away. I thought I would get a couple of normal alkaline batteries to back up my rechargables and popped one in. Only problem was when it ran out I could not get it out! I had to unscrew the back cover and then realised the problem! The back of the battery was recessed so the spring effect of the back cover did not work! I have now taped a bit of plastic to the back of the other one so as to solve the problem.
   
  Another thing I noticed was the alkaline had more power than the powerex 300mAh battery by quite a bit! To listen at the same volume, say 8.00 o'clock with the alkaline would mean having the volume at 10.00 O'clock with the powerex! I also noticed a slightly (and I mean slight!) sound improvement with the alkaline battery. I might pop over to my battery store and get the 9v (true) powerex and see what that sounds like compared to my existing 8.4 volt ones


----------



## cooperpwc

That's interesting, Ian. I use nothing but alkaline batteries which cost between $0.85 and $1.50 for my preferred brands at the local Tesco. It's an advantage of living in China.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> That's interesting, Ian. I use nothing but alkaline batteries which cost between $0.85 and $1.50 for my preferred brands at the local Tesco. It's an advantage of living in China.


 


  Wow, that is cheap! A twin pack here from a local company called London Drugs was $5.50! I was just checking my battery store website and noticed they also sell imedion batteries which I believe are a powerx brand, same specs but a dollar more in cost, I wonder if there is a difference between the two!
   
  I was really suprised at the difference in power and the slight sound quality change. Best I can describe it was there seemed to be a little more space between the notes in the music and decay on cymbols lasted a tad longer, nothing much but it was there! I will get the higher voltage batteries this weekend and will report back!
   
  On a side note I took my IE8's with me on my vacation and the stepdance really makes them shine even more. I am looking forward to getting some triple.fi10's in the mail any day now and will see what they are like with the amp.
   
  Just realised as well, the higher powerex and imedion are in fact 9.6v so this should be interesting!
   
  I love this amp!


----------



## Bojamijams

gameguytw, I see you using the Stepdance with the HM-801? I assume you prefer it over the built-in amplifier? Can I ask which amplifier you have in the 801?
   
  Is there anyone else here using the Stepdance with the HM-801?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





bojamijams said:


> Is there anyone else here using the Stepdance with the HM-801?


 

 I do, some time.


----------



## vilasn

Has anybody tried this amp with Yuin PK1?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## zilch0md

Woody,
   
  Quote: 





woody469 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I either use the line out from my HiFiMan HM801 or HM602 or my Dell XPS 1530 laptop out to a Pico Dac or the Wadia 170i Transport out to the Channel Island VDA-2 DAC or an iMod into an ALO V-Cap or whatever. I've even listened to it through the line out of the s:flo. The StepDance to me is very versatile.
> 
> ...


 

 I sometimes fear that I might not actually be sufficiently skilled at listening to even appreciate my Stepdance, in part because I've gone straight from this:
   
  44/16 FLAC > Sansa Clip > SE530
   
  to this:
   
  44/16 WAV or 96/24 WAV > Sony PCM-M10 Line Out > Milian Acoustic SPOFC interconnect > Stepdance > SE530 (and LCD-2, pre-ordered Nov. 29th, but not here yet.)
   
  Despite my relatively untrained ears, I find the SQ difference between the two combinations to be stunning.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  I'm tickled to see how many different sources you own (given that you are also a Stepdance > LCD-2 owner) and I know this may be difficult to answer, but which of your sources sounds _best _with the Stepdance > LCD-2, in your opinion? 
   
  I suspect it's kind of a silly question, given my understanding that there's a lot more potential for synergy between amp and headphone than there is between DAC and amp, but I'm sticking my neck out and asking anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## Woody469

I don't think you need to be skilled at listening to appreciate the StepDance. You've purchased it I'm assuming because you trusted what people had to say about it. (unless you were lucky enough to hear it first)
  The voice of public opinion has spoken.
  I've had to rely on the input of people to make nearly all of my portable purchases. Home audio on the other hand is easier.  I can go somewhere and audition but for portable gear it's different for me. I don't know of a place to audition portable gear anywhere near here. That's why I am in awe when I hear about shops that let you "try before you buy"
  From reading these pages (over time), I've slowly learned to trust certain individual's opinions etc.  Alot to be completely honest is hit or miss, mix and match.
  I've always been told that source is the most important though. I tend to agree.
  Personally, hanging around the house only, I like the HM801 with the Stepdance to push the LCD-2. That's an odd combination and nowhere near as portable as say an iMod-->StepDance-->SM3 combination but still portable enough to drag from room to room.
  Another combination I listen to a lot is my laptop out to the Pico DAC--->StepDance-->LCD-2.
  The amount of music I then have at my fingertips is just absolutely incredible.


----------



## coolcat

Quote: 





bojamijams said:


> gameguytw, I see you using the Stepdance with the HM-801? I assume you prefer it over the built-in amplifier? Can I ask which amplifier you have in the 801?
> 
> Is there anyone else here using the Stepdance with the HM-801?


 


   I do it all the time with my JH13 and LCD2.
   
   
  I would say the sound improoved,but a head-fier here can't hear different,but I surly hear the different, I don't know if I use the correct words to describe my hearing. I think,that the sound through Stepdance is a little bit cleaner and the Bass is better.
  Please try it and please share your impression. I want to know if someone else hear the different,between the HM801 alone and when paired with stepdance,which is the option I've found better (SQ).


----------



## coolcat

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> I don't think you need to be skilled at listening to appreciate the StepDance. You've purchased it I'm assuming because you trusted what people had to say about it. (unless you were lucky enough to hear it first)
> The voice of public opinion has spoken.
> I've had to rely on the input of people to make nearly all of my portable purchases. Home audio on the other hand is easier.  I can go somewhere and audition but for portable gear it's different for me. I don't know of a place to audition portable gear anywhere near here. That's why I am in awe when I hear about shops that let you "try before you buy"
> From reading these pages (over time), I've slowly learned to trust certain individual's opinions etc.  Alot to be completely honest is hit or miss, mix and match.
> ...


 

 Hi why don't you try the HM801 as a DAC and sell your Pico DAC.
  I've never heard the Pico DAC,but from what I've read here (though Pico DAC and HM801-Dac never been directly compared here, if I'm not wrong).I think,that HM801-Dac part is in the same level as the Pico-DAC (Actually It will be great ,if you try to compare them,so that I know how the HM801-Dac compared to another Dacs)


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





coolcat said:


> Hi why don't you try the HM801 as a DAC and sell your Pico DAC.
> I've never heard the Pico DAC,but from what I've read here (though Pico DAC and HM801-Dac never been directly compared here, if I'm not wrong).I think,that HM801-Dac part is in the same level as the Pico-DAC (Actually It will be great ,if you try to compare them,so that I know how the HM801-Dac compared to another Dacs)


 

 We all go OT now and then but this is silly. You're in no position (i.e. have no basis) to recommend selling the Pico DAC. Woody uses both; you have never heard the Pico. They are not at all the same. One (the Pico) is both OS and upsampling, the other is NOS.
   
  I did appreciate your comments on how you find that the Stepdance improves on the 801's amp.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> We all go OT now and then but this is silly. You're in no position (i.e. have no basis) to recommend selling the Pico DAC. Woody uses both; you have never heard the Pico. They are not at all the same. One (the Pico) is both OS and upsampling, the other is NOS.
> 
> I did appreciate your comments on how you find that the Stepdance improves on the 801's amp.


 
  I think you have mistaken HM801's DAC as that of HM602/601. The later use an old Philips DAC in NOS configuration, but the DAC in HM801 is PCM1704, and it is not in NOS configuration. The chip itself fully supports 24/192 by default and considered superior to the WM8740 in Pico DAC. However, the way PCM1704 was implemented on HM801 restricted its performance as USB DAC. Only when HM801 is used with coaxial-in that it will really shine. Another strange thing about Pico DAC is that WM8740 it uses should support 24/192 by default as well, so I am not so sure why it needs to do upsampling at all (unless it also has an USB implementation limitation).


----------



## coolcat

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 don't get me wrong.I didn't intend to tell him to sell the PicoDac. Just in case he hasn't tried the HM801 as DAC. If he's found HM801 Dac better than the Pico Dac and suits his use then he can save some money by selling the Pico Dac. As I said above and you commented later ,I haven't heard the Pico Dac, and I should not tell him to do such a thing,the whole point is just ,why not compare them ( I want to know the result too).


----------



## wht

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just some of the time only?  How does it perform with the 801?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





wht said:


> Just some of the time only?  How does it perform with the 801?


 

 Stepdance is great with 801 - then again, Stepdance is already great even with a lesser source. I don't use them both most of the time because 801's internal amp is already quite good and most of the IEM I use are not hard-to-drive enough to notice a big improvement from using Stepdance, so I'll rather keep the setup simple by just listening to 801 alone.


----------



## cooperpwc

Guys, I wasn't arguing that the Pico is a better DAC than the 801, only that the opposite is not a given.  In addition, they are quite different DACs.
   
  ClieOS, I also thought that the 801 was OS and then I got corrected on here. As I understand, that particular chip can do both OS and NOS and, in the 801 implementation, it is NOS.
   
  However, on a quick search, I cannot find that information... perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> ClieOS, I also thought that the 801 was OS and then I got corrected on here. As I understand, that particular chip can do both OS and NOS and, in the 801 implementation, it is NOS.
> 
> However, on a quick search, I cannot find that information... perhaps I am wrong.


 

 Any DAC can be set to be NOS, it simply means the DAC is sampling at 1X (22kHz). But the original idea of NOS is meant only for one DAC, the Philips TDA1543, because of its relatively high output  When HM801 was first announced, the design goal is to bring the desktop level PCM1704 to a portable player. HM602/601 are different in that the design goal is to bring the NOS TDA1543 to portable player. In a sense you can say HifiMan has designed their players from the DAC and up, hence HM801 is not a NOS design while HM602 and 601 are.


----------



## Avi

Well, the stepdance finally came today. Of course, I was on my way out the door to the airport, but here in the hotel, I have the jameson linear 12V powering the stepdance and I'll run some pink noise overnight to burn in/affect the dielectric properties of the amp/whatever running is supposed to do and then I'll test it. Of course, my HF-1's are home and my DT990's are at work. All I have are the in-ear etymotics. Oh well


----------



## estreeter

I seem to have stumbled into a thread about the relative merits of the PICO DAC vs the DAC chips in the HiFiMan players, when I was looking for the thread on the Stepdance. Guess the old eyes arent what they used to be - now where are my pants ?
   
  I'll let myself out.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I seem to have stumbled into a thread about the relative merits of the PICO DAC vs the DAC chips in the HiFiMan players, when I was looking for the thread on the Stepdance. Guess the old eyes arent what they used to be - now where are my pants ?
> 
> I'll let myself out.


 
  Ha. Stepdance discussion is getting slow these days because it really isn't much to discuss beside PSU and battery choice. We can keep prising how great Stepdance is but I think most of us are quite happy just listening to it as well. The silence is golden.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:  





> most of us are quite happy just listening to it as well. The silence is golden.


 
   
  Rub it in, friend, rub it in 
   
  In a rare moment of fiscal fitness, I have the money for the Stepdance as I type this, problem being that I have talked myself into another pair of phones (in addition to the two pairs I already have on order). Insane, I know, but when you see a bargain sometimes you just have to act on it. I think that's called 'impulse buying', but it comes after months of restraint so I'm going to go with it. Its largely around curbing my fanboy ways by having a frame of reference beyond Grado.
   
  I am also waiting (impatiently..) for the Topkit for my D4 and it seems silly to install that then put the D4 in a drawer when the new toy arrives.  It will make for an interesting comparison with whatever amp I end up with - I dont think Meier / Headamp  / iBasso etc are going out of business anytime soon.


----------



## cooperpwc

We were a bit OT there....
   
  I just keep listening to my Stepdance everyday. That's the update.


----------



## davidio

Just wanted to take the headphones off long enough to add that the Stepdance seems to be gaining more clarity, bass depth and impact after a month.  At the same time, the solid midrange is holding its ground, as is the stone cold silent background.  Absolutely amazing.  It'll be awhile before I want to listen to anything else...period.  Imod>vcap dock>Stepdance is bliss with the recabled Senn HD 580s.  I have the TTVJ millett hybrid connected to the desktop, and it sounds great, but it is gathering dust.  Instead of Stepdance, perhaps this amp should be called "Sitlisten."


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





davidio said:


> Just wanted to take the headphones off long enough to add that the Stepdance seems to be gaining more clarity, bass depth and impact after a month.  At the same time, the solid midrange is holding its ground, as is the stone cold silent background.  Absolutely amazing.  It'll be awhile before I want to listen to anything else...period.  Imod>vcap dock>Stepdance is bliss with the recabled Senn HD 580s.  I have the TTVJ millett hybrid connected to the desktop, and it sounds great, but it is gathering dust.  Instead of Stepdance, perhaps this amp should be called "Sitlisten."


 

 davidio, can I ask if the 580s suffer from the same headband-cracking malady which seems to afflict so many Senns ?


----------



## Szadzik

I got my Stepdance yesterday and I have to say I am very happy with the purchase. Since I also got the HEadsixx for free I will try to listen to both and compare them a bit. My first impression with the Stepdance is that it really helps my T5Ps shine. Stepdance makes them sound more refined and full-bodied, even though using them with just my X1060 is a pleasure too. I could only use the amp with HO from the Sony as I left the LOD at home and will try it in 2 weeks when I get there. I tried the Stepdance with MX980s and CK10s as well and so far the biggest difference is with T5Ps. I now need a way of somehow unifying my X1060 with the Stepdance to make it easier to carry them around together. The rpoblem is that X1060 is higher but narrower, this will make it more difficult to stack them together. 
   
  I definitely have to get the USB Cable DAC as my HP Envy 14 HO is just awful. Good I only watch movies on it and not listen to music as it would be unbearable.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

Well, mystepdance arrived a couple days ago, as did my rechargeable batteries so i haven't had a chance to start burning it in. what i heard sounds pretty good though - running JH16s so they don't really benefit from the amp but i have to say that some things do sound clearer. I had Jan put in the lower gain capacitor for me over the stock one (-6db). At the moment, my setup is laptop -> musiland 02 USB DAC -> custom silver cryo interconnect -> stepdance -> JH16s. Waiting on my senn HD600s due in a couple weeks to fully enjoy. should have my power pack in a few days too, so it should be nice and burnt in by then! btw, if anyone is in australia and is interested in the power pack i'm getting, it's the REG12/1.3 from here http://www.allthings.com.au/Cable/power%20supplies.html Linear regulated 12V DC output at 0.3A and it's not a big mofo like some of the ones i've seen being psoted.


----------



## Szadzik

Been searching for a power supply for my Stepdanace and found some but not really sure if these are ok. Would you help me a bit here?
   
  Here is what I found:
   
  http://www.maplin.co.uk/ac-dc-multi-voltage-300ma-regulated-power-supply-43448
  http://www.maplin.co.uk/dc-multi-voltage-500ma-regulated-power-supply-32746
  http://www.maplin.co.uk/ac-dc-multi-voltage-1250ma-switched-mode-power-supply-507921
  http://www.maplin.co.uk/ac-dc-fixed-voltage-6w-power-supplies-96962?ordercode=MG81C
   
  And I would also get a set of power tips here to make sure I have everything Ineed for the future
  http://www.maplin.co.uk/dc-output-plug-set-expert-range-42952
   
   
  I appreciate al the advice from the more experienced once.
  Thanks,
  Szadzik


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Szadzik,
   
  Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Been searching for a power supply for my Stepdanace and found some but not really sure if these are ok. Would you help me a bit here?
> 
> Here is what I found:
> 
> ...


 
   
  The specifications for the first of four adapters you've listed above do not indicate how many millamps it can deliver at 12-Volts.  It only says that it is a 300 mAmp supply, but as can be seen in the specifications for the 2nd adapter you've listed, the amount of current that can be delivered varies with the voltage.  So... I would remove the first one from consideration.
   
  The 3rd adapter in your list is a switching power supply which is to be avoided, per Jan Meier.
   
  The 2nd and 4th adapters are both capable of delivering 500 mA (plenty of current for the Stepdance, as it draws a maximum of 45 mA per channel at High Gain/High Current mode - no greater than 90 mA, total).  They are both capable of supplying 12-Volts and are both regulated, linear supplies, so I would get the less expensive of the two - the fixed-voltage supply (http://www.maplin.co.uk/ac-dc-fixed-voltage-6w-power-supplies-96962?ordercode=MG81C), unless you would prefer to pay a little bit more for the variable output feature of the 2nd supply in your list.
   
  That's an impressive set of coaxial power plugs (at the last link you referenced), but none of those would work with any of the power supplies you've listed (all of which come with a fixed tip onto which those plugs can not be attached.)
   
  What you need for the Stepdance is a *Type H* coaxial power plug (3.5mm Outside Diameter x 1.35mm Inside Diameter) that can be soldered to the wires coming from your adpater, having removed the plug that comes with the adpater by cutting the wires as close as possible to the original plug.  Just make sure the Positive side of the transformer ends up going to the tip of the new plug, with the Negative side going to the barrel - as required by the Stepdance. (Do this by testing the 12VDC polarity of the bare wires with a multimeter before soldering them to the Type H connector.)
   
  I just searched the same retail site and found this:  http://www.maplin.co.uk/dc-power-plugs-43084?ordercode=FK05F 
  At 1.3/3.45  (Inside/Outside diameters, in mm), this will work just fine.
   
  Given that the Type H connector is uncommon, that you're unlikely to have another appliance that requires that size, and that even if you do, there's a chance it would require the reverse polarity (tip negative instead of tip positive), you might as well save a few pounds by ordering the fixed voltage 12-Volt power supply (the 4th in your list):  http://www.maplin.co.uk/ac-dc-fixed-voltage-6w-power-supplies-96962?ordercode=MG81C
   





   
  I would highly recommend that you also purchase at least a single-outlet surge protector:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/single-surge-socket-223082
   
  And while you're at it... 
   
  Just kidding - but I'm serious about the surge protector.
   
  Mike


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi Szadzik,
> 
> 
> The specifications for the first of four adapters you've listed above do not indicate how many millamps it can deliver at 12-Volts.  It only says that it is a 300 mAmp supply, but as can be seen in the specifications for the 2nd adapter you've listed, the amount of current that can be delivered varies with the voltage.  So... I would remove the first one from consideration.
> ...


 


  Mike, thanks for the help, really appreciate it.
   
   
  This one says that it has 'Interchangeable output plugs' would that not mean that the tip H from the package I found (can also be purchased separately) would just fit onto it without soldering? I think it should but if it does not I will solder one as you suggested (will buy 2 H type one to solder and one with a tip).
   
  http://www.maplin.co.uk/dc-multi-voltage-500ma-regulated-power-supply-32746
   
  I think I will buy this power suply along with 2 H tips one that can be soldered and one that has a tip. 
   
  As for surge protection I have these:
   
  http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=135152
   
  Should be ok right?
   
  Thanks again,
  Szadzik


----------



## chafingbuttocks

That 4th adapter says it's switchmode regulated? ANyway, FYI and just for general consideration, I know those 500 mAh 9V batteries from ebay were discussed earlier in this thread - namely the hoba brand. I got myself 2 of those and i'm happy to report that after charging them, I got a whopping 12 hours on low gain, low current mode (just for burning in). Pretty happy with that! Not sure how my mileage will vary once i get my HD600s in there though.


----------



## zilch0md

Szadzik,

Taking into account specs that you and chaffingbuttocks caught, I think you've made the right choices, as described in your latest post. You're good to go!

Looking forward to your future report,

Mike


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> That 4th adapter says it's switchmode regulated? ANyway, FYI and just for general consideration, I know those 500 mAh 9V batteries from ebay were discussed earlier in this thread - namely the hoba brand. I got myself 2 of those and i'm happy to report that after charging them, I got a whopping 12 hours on low gain, low current mode (just for burning in). Pretty happy with that! Not sure how my mileage will vary once i get my HD600s in there though.


 
  Sound great. I didn't even finish discharging the first one yet, though my Stepdance didn't get as much use lately as I like it to be.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> A
> Szadzik, Taking into account specs that you and chaffingbuttocks caught, I think you've made the right choices, as described in your latest post. You're good to go! Looking forward to your future report, Mike


 


  Thanks a million. Completing the order now.


----------



## cooperpwc

Today I tried the Stepdance as a home amp feeding off Foobar and USB Monica into the ES5. Very early impressions are that this (i.e. replacing the iMod with USB Monica) is taking everything to the next level.
   
  This could be my new favourite home kit. Suddenly a linear power supply for the Stepdance is making sense...


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Today I tried the Stepdance as a home amp feeding off Foobar and USB Monica into the ES5. Very early impressions are that this (i.e. replacing the iMod with USB Monica) is taking everything to the next level.
> 
> This could be my new favourite home kit. Suddenly a linear power supply for the Stepdance is making sense...


 


  I am so glad you are saying this, I mentioned on another thread how one of my friends with a very nice tube based system loves the sound the stepdance makes and reckoned it would make a good home based amp, nice and simple!


----------



## cooperpwc

Importantly, I am using this as a home amp with the very low impedance ES5 IEMs. For the ES5, I have to wonder if any amp, "home" or otherwise, could do a great deal better.
   
  (The real revelation is the remarkable synergy of USB Monica and the ES5. But this the wrong thread...)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

cooperpwc said:


> Importantly, I am using this as a home amp with the very low impedance ES5 IEMs. For the ES5, I have to wonder if any amp, "home" or otherwise, could do a great deal better.
> 
> 
> (The real revelation is the remarkable synergy of USB Monica and the ES5. But this the wrong thread...)





 


The Stepdance was great with IEM during the time I had one on loan from Meier, and I can't say that there is another portable that is worth replacing it with, if you already have one. But I did compare it to my maxed Woo WA6 with my ES3X, JH13, and UE11 (no ES5 at the time), and the WA6 was a little better in refinement, extension, and soundstage. The Stepdance was closer than I expected though. Believe it or not, my ZDT amp is even better with IEM than my WA6. But i'm not sure it's worth switching, especially if you already have the Stepdance.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> The Stepdance was great with IEM during the time I had one on loan from Meier, and I can't say that there is another portable that is worth replacing it with, if you already have one. But I did compare it to my maxed Woo WA6 with my ES3X, JH13, and UE11 (no ES5 at the time), and the WA6 was a little better in refinement, extension, and soundstage. The Stepdance was closer than I expected though. Believe it or not, my ZDT amp is even better with IEM than my WA6. But i'm not sure it's worth switching, especially if you already have the Stepdance.


 

 Good to know. I really am happy with the sound.
   
  My main home amp, the Earmax Pro, does not work with IEMs at all. It's just getting really comfortable pushing 600 ohms...
   
  I have concluded that there is one downside to the Stepdance as a home amp - specifically when used with highly sensitive IEMs.  (Well, two if you include the difficulty of finding a good linear regulated power supply but that can be solved.) I refer to the minimum volume limitation; the Stepdance doesn't attenuate down to zero. I had Jan swap out the low gain resisitor to reduce volume by 6 db and so that has become a non-issue going portable with the iMod. I do now sometimes listen at minimum volume (not often) but that is always quite quiet and I never feel that I am being forced to listen too loud. Problem fully solved. However, the iMod is a non-amplified DAC.
   
  USB Monica, which has the discreet Rudolf Broertjes' SS I/V Gain Stage, is louder. I could live with the minimum volume but not happily. The solution in Foobar is to use replay gain with an additional -3 db pre amp stage (which should be used anyway to avoid RG clipping). The result is perfect volume control on the Stepdance (and I do otherwise like replay gain which is well implemented in Foobar). However, the _necessity _of doing this is of course not ideal.
   
  The volume control is one of the sweetest features of the Stepdance; it's smooth, balanced between the channels, and sounds stepless during adjustments. The one improvement I would like to see - to be a fully versatile portable/home amp with highly sensitive IEMs like the ES5 - is further downwards attenuation steps.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 When I tested the Stepdance I used several DACs with volume attenuators - including DACport, uDAC, HDP and Apogee mini-DAC.  This allowed me to get around the lack of zero-attenuation.  I should have paid more attention to using it with a fixed volume source.


----------



## Szadzik

Is everyone's Stepdance doing a slight prrrt when adjusting volume above 12 o'clock?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Is everyone's Stepdance doing a slight prrrt when adjusting volume above 12 o'clock?


 

 If you are referring to a sound specifically when the volume knob is moving, that is not abnormal at very high volumes. I usually only hear it at normal listening volumes - a slight clicking - when my batteries are running low and about to die.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Is everyone's Stepdance doing a slight prrrt when adjusting volume above 12 o'clock?


 

 It could be either 1) the power adapter you are using, if you are using one of the switching type, or 2) the [size=10pt]LT1054, see this post by Dr. Meier, last section.[/size]


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Is everyone's Stepdance doing a slight prrrt when adjusting volume above 12 o'clock?


 




  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> If you are referring to a sound specifically when the volume knob is moving, that is not abnormal at very high volumes. I usually only hear it at normal listening volumes - a slight clicking - when my batteries are running low and about to die.


 


  Yes, that is what I wa referring to. Thanks for clarification I was wondering if I should start to worry.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It could be either 1) the power adapter you are using, if you are using one of the switching type, or 2) the [size=10pt]LT1054, see this post by Dr. Meier, last section.[/size]


 


  It only happens when I go over 12 o'clock on the volume knob and it is not a constant buzz but only a slight prrrt sound that is made when I adjust volume. I will wait until I get home and start using the amp with my Sony and a LOD instead HO and see if it still happens.


----------



## cooperpwc

ClieOS was referring to sounds that are constant at a given volume, not those caused by the turning of the volume control. (The LT1054 problem should be well in the past; it was a defective chip in the first batch that caused squealing.)
   
  It is doubtful that a change in your source from HO to LOD will do anything. You really have nothing to worry about. The Stepdance has a unique ADA volume control system that actvates discrete attenuation switches. That switching can cause noise at very high volumes. I can also begin to hear hiss above 1:30 with the ES5 although at this volume I would be destroying my hearing. The goal in amp design is a good S/N ratio, i.e blackness within the listening range for a given headphone's sensitivity.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> ClieOS was referring to sounds that are constant at a given volume, not those caused by the turning of the volume control. (The LT1054 problem should be well in the past; it was a defective chip in the first batch that caused squealing.)
> 
> It is doubtful that a change in your source from HO to LOD will do anything. You really have nothing to worry about. The Stepdance has a unique ADA volume control system that actvates discrete attenuation switches. That switching can cause noise at very high volumes. I can also begin to hear hiss above 1:30 with the ES5 although at this volume I would be destroying my hearing. The goal in amp design is a good S/N ratio, i.e blackness within the listening range for a given headphone's sensitivity.


 


  Ok, understood (noobie here).
   
  BTW, any cases you guys use to keep your Stepdance and players in while on the go?


----------



## ClieOS

Yep, what cooperpwc said. What you have heard is probably the electronic switching of the volume control, nothing to worry about.


----------



## cooperpwc

Szadzik, I cobbled together a system using the centre section of a Hippo case and some materials that were hanging around. It is actually quite solid and protects my iMod well. I like having nothing over the screen but for a Screen Patronus screen protector. The Stepdance isn't protected but it's built like a rock and I am happy to have it sitting out on the included mini rubber feet.
   

   
  This then tucks into my Pacsafe MetroSafe 100 bag beside my Westone Monitor Saver for going portable. (Let's face it, the Stepdance is never going to be a pocket amp.)


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Szadzik, I cobbled together a system using the centre section of a Hippo case and some materials that were hanging around. It is actually quite solid and protects my iMod well. I like having nothing over the screen but for a Screen Patronus screen protector. The Stepdance isn't protected but it's built like a rock and I am happy to have it sitting out on the included mini rubber feet.
> 
> 
> 
> This then tucks into my Pacsafe MetroSafe 100 bag beside my Westone Monitor Saver for going portable. (Let's face it, the Stepdance is never going to be a pocket amp.)


 


  A goo idea to attach the pouch to the amp and the put the player in the pouch. I have a flap one for my X1060 and will think of a way to make a similar tweak.
   
  P.S. Cannot believe how such a small amp affects the sound so immensely. I cannot remember the last time I yearned to listen to music so much.


----------



## ianmedium

I keep my set up in this,
http://products.lowepro.com/product/Terraclime-50,2114.htm

It fits the step dance and iPod (which is covered with a griffin hard leather case) and headphones perfectly. I use a hard shell zippered case that came with an old pair of klipsch iem's to double the protection of the headphones.

This case makes a great way to walk around whilst listening as well as it comes with a strap.


----------



## zilch0md

I use a Case Logic TBC-304 to carry the Stepdance and my DAP (a Sony PCM-M10).  It's top-loading and the D-rings to which the strap connects are attached near the top (some cases actually have the D-rings so low on the sides that the case can spill its contents easily).  It has a small, zippered pocket on the underside of the lid (for storing flash cards) and a suprisingly roomy pouch on the front (where I keep my Shure SE530 and a spare battery for the Stepdance.
   
  I enhanced this case by inserting a piece of foam packing material between the Stepdance and my DAP (as a vertical divider) so that they don't chafe against each other. 
   
  The case has a perfect depth to allow the use of a 6-inch Milian Acoustics interconnect to rise from the top of the Stepdance and horseshoe back down to the DAP.  When I want to adjust the Stepdance volume or controls on the DAP, I just flip open the lid - everything stays nice and snug inside, no chance of dropping anything - no scratches, etc.
   
  I bought the case at Wal-Mart.
   
  Mike


----------



## chafingbuttocks

I've been burning my stepdance in using batteries (since they last so long) on my laptop (via musiland 02 DAC) and i've noticed something quite interesting. Not sure if its by design or not, but just as the battery starts to die, all of a sudden, one channel will become a lot louder, and then the next and then they both become REALLY loud. This is because the source is at max volume (as I have read that's what you're supposed to do when feeding into an amp), so once the stepdance runs out of juice, it lets the full power through. I would have thought that when it switches off, nothing should go through and it should go silent? The reason I mention this is, if I was out and about listening to it as a portable rig and all of a sudden the batteries went out and I blew my eardrums up because all of a sudden I'm now getting my music at max volume, I probably wouldn't be too pleased.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> I've been burning my stepdance in using batteries (since they last so long) on my laptop (via musiland 02 DAC) and i've noticed something quite interesting. Not sure if its by design or not, but just as the battery starts to die, all of a sudden, one channel will become a lot louder, and then the next and then they both become REALLY loud. This is because the source is at max volume (as I have read that's what you're supposed to do when feeding into an amp), so once the stepdance runs out of juice, it lets the full power through. I would have thought that when it switches off, nothing should go through and it should go silent? The reason I mention this is, if I was out and about listening to it as a portable rig and all of a sudden the batteries went out and I blew my eardrums up because all of a sudden I'm now getting my music at max volume, I probably wouldn't be too pleased.


 


  Hmm, that has not happened to me. First the light goes out then  just hear a little electrical interference and then the volume goes.


----------



## Szadzik

Thanks for all the recommendations on cases guys. I will have a look around and see how I want to do this. I am looking at Lowepro Apex 100. I always liked them toploading ones and use Apex for my Nikon D90 too.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> I've been burning my stepdance in using batteries (since they last so long) on my laptop (via musiland 02 DAC) and i've noticed something quite interesting. Not sure if its by design or not, but just as the battery starts to die, all of a sudden, one channel will become a lot louder, and then the next and then they both become REALLY loud. This is because the source is at max volume (as I have read that's what you're supposed to do when feeding into an amp), so once the stepdance runs out of juice, it lets the full power through. I would have thought that when it switches off, nothing should go through and it should go silent? The reason I mention this is, if I was out and about listening to it as a portable rig and all of a sudden the batteries went out and I blew my eardrums up because all of a sudden I'm now getting my music at max volume, I probably wouldn't be too pleased.


 

 I remember someone I was exchanging PMs with having this happen during burn in and asking Jan about it. He was surprised that the amp would still be working at all when the voltage had dropped to the point where the volume system stopped functioning. I haven't had this issue with alkalines. The blue light goes out just as the sound quality deteriorates. At that point, I am switching batteries. (Maybe if I kept listening through the distortion, it might eventually happen. I never purposely burned in my Stepdance - I just listened from day one - and I therefore never pushed a battery to the limit.)


----------



## Anouk

Hi, I need a new amp for iem use at home (I cant connect them directly to my home rig).
 Has anyone used this amp with a 15v external power supply in high current mode? I would like to know if it sounds as good this way as with a 9v battery because I intend it for home use. I was also wondering if anyone has ocmpared it with the arrow amp (which is also from Germany)?


----------



## chafingbuttocks

well, my burn in period has ended. the battery charger i got with my 2X hoba 500 mahs went boom today.. only a week or so after i got it. sparks flew, some smell of smoke and my charger is now kaput, which means no more burn in until my DC charger arrives :/
   
  Anouk, I'm not sure, but I think that no matter what voltage you use, the unit will only create a +/- 9V swing or something like that(?). I'm sure someone will correct me here. I do remember reading earlier in this thread that someone had their power source running at 15V and there was some noice but when it was turned down to 12V, it was a lot better.


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Anouk!
  Quote: 





anouk said:


> Hi, I need a new amp for iem use at home (I cant connect them directly to my home rig).
> Has anyone used this amp with a 15v external power supply in high current mode? I would like to know if it sounds as good this way as with a 9v battery because I intend it for home use. I was also wondering if anyone has ocmpared it with the arrow amp (which is also from Germany)?


 

 I've scoured this thread, and to my knowledge, no one has powered the Stepdance with a 15-Volt external power supply.  Given that 15-Volts is the absolute maximum voltage the Stepdance can safely handle, I'm personally not willing to come much closer than perhaps 14.5 Volts in a linear regulated power supply.  Most regulated supplies claim their voltage will vary no more than +/- 0.5 Volts  (if we can trust those specs).
   
  I haven't seen any 14.5-Volt fixed-voltage linear regulated power supplies, but there are several continuously variable benchtest supplies out there that would allow us to fine tune the voltage to 14.5.  Aside from being bulky and expensive, I could see myself accidentally spinning the voltage control knob and frying my Stepdance, so I'm not interested in a variable-voltage supply.
  
  I might be losing you about now, but your curiosity regarding the impact that a higher voltage external power supply could have on SQ is on target, given this quote from a January 11th e-mail I received from Jan Meier in response to similar questions I had asked him:
   
*Jan Meier wrote: *
*"Yes, a good powersupply *[for the Stepdance]* will definitely improve on sound quality, especially when it's supply voltage is so much higher than your battery voltage."*
   
  I've not yet powered my Stepdance with anything other than 8.4-Volt iPowerUs 520-mAH batteries, but if Jan Meier says a higher voltage will improve sound quality, I'm not going to waste any more time finding out what he's talking about.
   
  That said, I've discovered that perhaps the best quality linear regulated power supplies for the money, that will get us close to that 15-Volt maximum without getting too close, are several 13.8-Volt power supplies designed to operate as substitutes for 12-Volt lead acid automotive batteries (which put out 13.8-Volts at full charge). 
   
  Even the lowest amp ratings for power supplies of this type start at about 2.5 or 3-Amps continous - a current handling capacity that far exceeds the 100-milliamp maximum load imposed by a Stepdance, but that's OK - it just means we can use these supplies for other purposes if the need arises. 
   
  The Pyramid PS3KX seems to be a favorite for owners of the Musical Fidelity V-DAC (among those who aren't willing to spend $249.00 for Musical Fidelity's V-PSU.)  Another option would be the Pyle PSL42X, but I've ordered the Tripp-Lite PR3/UL - a United Laboratories tested and approved 3-Amp continuous linear regulated power supply that I believe offers a lot more features for the money than the Pyramid or Pyle power supplies.  At the moment, the lowest price I can find for the Tripp-Lite PR3/UL is at Amazon.
   
  Jan Meier also wrote that the Stepdance doubles the internal battery's voltage when the Current Mode is set to High, just as it does with external power. 
   
  So, (these are my words, not his) a 13.8-Volt external supply with power the Stepdance at 27.6 Volts - a 63.4% improvement over the 16.8-Volts had when doubling the 8.4-Volts of a fully charged iPowerUs 520-mAh LiPo battery (and a 212% improvement over the 13.0 volts had when doubling the 6.5 volts delivered by that same battery just before it quits working.)
   
  Lastly, for those who might be curious, Jan Meier wrote than the Stepdance's 7500 uF capacitor that buffers battery power is still in the circuit when using an external power supply.
   
  While I seem to be writing a book on the subject, let me just add that, if anyone concludes that they really like the difference in sound quality offered by the Stepdance when operating at higher voltages, *this is about the best (lightweight, affordable, and safe) portable solution I've found to date for operating near the 15-volt limit:*  The Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery and a proper charger to go with it.  These 14.8-Volt 1000-mAh LiPo batteries cost only $9.70 each (less than half the price of the 8.4-Volt iPowerUs internal batteries I'm currently using) and they're small enough (at 74x35x23mm) to fit into a small camera case along with the Stepdance and your DAP of choice. They will have none of the regulation and potential AC line noise problems associated with the PSU's discussed above, and they contain a chip that prevents them from being charged to voltages higher than 14.8 Volts - perfect for pushing the Stepdance to its limits.  And if you're willing to carry larger, heavier, 14.8V LipP packs that work with the same charger, consider this 1800 mAh pack, or this 5000 mAh pack.
   
  As with the Tripp-Lite PSU, if I eventually splurge for a 14.8-volt LiPo rig, I'll share my findings.
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*
   
  Mike


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey Anouk!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I believe that I did post that when I had a loaner from Jan that I ran it from a 15v regulated linear power supply from Radio Shack that was intended for laptops and such.  The Stepdance was a late prototype that had the final sound, but didn't run on battery power yet.  My PSU could go as low as 12v and as high as 24v, and most of the time I did not hear a big difference between 12v and 15v.  However, using a 12v regulated switching wallwart did sound grainer and not as smooth and refined.


----------



## zilch0md

That's valuable feedback HeadphoneAddict - I hadn't recalled anyone running at 15-Volts.  I especially appreciate your comment about a wall-wart supply not sounding as good as your larger supply. 
   
  When you consider the size and weight of power supplies built into some desktop headphone amps, I feel like the Stepdance deserves better than a wall-wart (that offers no isolation, AC noise filtering, surge protection, etc.)
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> While I seem to be writing a book on the subject, let me just add that, if anyone concludes that they really like the difference in sound quality offered by the Stepdance when operating at higher voltages, *this is about the best (lightweight, affordable, and safe) portable solution I've found to date for operating near the 15-volt limit:*  The Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery and a proper charger to go with it.  These 14.8-Volt 1000-mAh LiPo batteries cost only $9.70 each (less than half the price of the 8.4-Volt iPowerUs internal batteries I'm currently using) and they're small enough (at 74x35x23mm) to fit into a small camera case along with the Stepdance and your DAP of choice. They will have none of the regulation and potential AC line noise problems associated with the PSU's discussed above, and they contain a chip that prevents them from being charged to voltages higher than 14.8 Volts - perfect for pushing the Stepdance to its limits.  And if you're willing to carry larger, heavier, 14.8V LipP packs that work with the same charger, consider this 1800 mAh pack, or this 5000 mAh pack.
> 
> As with the Tripp-Lite PSU, if I eventually splurge for a 14.8-volt LiPo rig, I'll share my findings.
> 
> Mike


 

 The 5000 mAh pack looks like a great charge and use home solution. Battery power is generally an optimal SQ choice if the voltage is right.
   
  zilch0md, any thoughts on how easily this can be plugged into the Stepdance? I guess that one would have to rig/weld a homemade adaptor?


----------



## Armaegis

I would still like to see someone run a s11 or s25 power supply from amb into a Stepdance.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

I wonder how much power you need to drive IEMs.. if you're driving oversized cans or something, then yeah i can see that having as close to 15V as possible wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.. but generally IEMs are pretty easy to drive as is my understanding. Also, by my calculation, based on the fact that I am running low current on a 500mAh 9V and getting ~12hrs play time, I would suspect that the 1000 mAh 14.8V would last about the same on high current, given that the manual gives double the play time in low current mode. I guess that's ok for some to have for home use, but I for one like to know that when I go to switch it on to enjoy my music, it'll have juice. As for carrying around, It's already big enough as it is i think!
   
  As per my comment above, I am in the unfortunate circumstance where I have no power for my stepdance since I blew my charger - which will be replaced as soon as it arrives :/ bugger. another reason I would prefer to have a plug in power source (which should be arriving soon).


----------



## chafingbuttocks

btw, anyone got thoughts on using a 12V car battery? I wonder what the play time on something like that would be


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> Also, by my calculation, based on the fact that I am running low current on a 500mAh 9V and getting ~12hrs play time, I would suspect that the 1000 mAh 14.8V would last about the same on high current, given that the manual gives double the play time in low current mode. _I guess that's ok for some to have for home use_, but I for one like to know that when I go to switch it on to enjoy my music, it'll have juice.


 

 So 5000 mAh would give about 60 hours. That works for me at home.


----------



## ClieOS

My battery saga finally reaches its end. Here are the last two battery I picked up from eBay: Great Power Li-ion 9V 500mAH rechargeable ( two pieces, from this eBay seller for $27 w/ free shipping)
   





  These are the latest generation of Li-ion 9V and they don't require a special charger (and I also confirmed it with the manufacturer). They have a smart circuit build-in to protect over-charging and over-discharging, but you will do well to have a decent charger as well. I already test charging them once on my Energizer NiMH charger and they did cut off when they are full.
   
   




  The benefit of this battery is that it maintains a fairly stable voltage (around 8.4V as I tested) during most of the discharging. Once it drops to around 6~7V or so, it will auto cut off.
   
   




  Size wise, they are only slightly longer than Habo and still fit Stepdance well. Another benefit of this battery is its is very light (26g vs. Habo's 55g and Energizer's 47g). I also have the Marsell 9V 350mAH Li-ion from Great Power (the blue/white one on the top left)
   
  SQ wise, I actually find Habo to be slightly fuller in comparison while these Great Power Li-ion 9V is faster and a little more transparent. Not really sure what cause the difference but it really isn't something major, just a very subtle difference I pick up when A/B them.


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> However, using a 12v regulated switching wallwart did sound grainer and not as smooth and refined.


 
  I agree completely.


----------



## Woody469

Thank you zilch for all the great information and links and ClieOS for his battery research and pictures. Probably one of the most informative pages so far in this thread. Great work guys.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> I wonder how much power you need to drive IEMs.. if you're driving oversized cans or something, then yeah i can see that having as close to 15V as possible wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.. but generally IEMs are pretty easy to drive as is my understanding. Also, by my calculation, based on the fact that I am running low current on a 500mAh 9V and getting ~12hrs play time, I would suspect that the 1000 mAh 14.8V would last about the same on high current, given that the manual gives double the play time in low current mode. I guess that's ok for some to have for home use, but I for one like to know that when I go to switch it on to enjoy my music, it'll have juice. As for carrying around, It's already big enough as it is i think!
> 
> As per my comment above, I am in the unfortunate circumstance where I have no power for my stepdance since I blew my charger - which will be replaced as soon as it arrives :/ bugger. another reason I would prefer to have a plug in power source (which should be arriving soon).


 
  I run both the denons(full size) and selection of iems from the amp, the ER4s's take quite a bit of power to get them on song but both the triple fi 10's and IE8s much less I find the volume at around 11.30 is more than enough on normal CD'S, some of my Jazz recordings seem to be recorded at lower volume and those are better around 12.30 on the volume pot. Mind I run continually in high current, high gain as I don't mind the volume not going completely silent. I have now sold the 701's but they sounded lovely with this amp.
   
  I mentioned before a little fact with batteries, I use powerex 8.4v 300mah ones but had occasion to use a 9v alkaline and noticed a small improvement in sound. I guess the best way I can described it having tried it again is that the sound became slightly smoother and a sense of more space (this is small but noticeable) I have on order the 9.6v powerex batteries as my local store was out when I went to get them. I will report back when they get here!
   
  Not much is written about this amp I notice and as has been mentioned before I think that is due to it being so well designed, so simple and so sublimely  capable as am amp both portable and for some home applications that I think most of us are just so engrossed in enjoying the music we don't have time to make comments. After all, how many, my Gosh this is a supurb amp comments can we make!!
   
  I had the opportunity to do an experiment a few days ago and with the appropriate cable ran my friends Musical fidelity A3.2 CD player through it. It sounded outstanding and more than held it's weight with his tube pre-amp and class A power amp.
   
  The sound was  smooth and involving, treble really shimmered and mids were intimate and inviting, bass really took us by suprise with it's added depth and detail as well! We were both thinking what a truly great little amp this is!
   
  We were trying to think of a way to battery power the CD player for a completely off the grid listen but both of us not being technical could not. However he does use a mains cleaner and high quality power cord for the CD player.(all listening of course was done through my Denon's)


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





clieos said:


> My battery saga finally reaches its end. Here are the last two battery I picked up from eBay: Great Power Li-ion 9V 500mAH rechargeable ( two pieces, from this eBay seller for $27 w/ free shipping)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 hi ClieOS,
   
  i juz gotten my stepdance recently and looking for good quality rechargeable 9v batts that will fit well effortlessly wif the batt door, juz so you know what im talking about
  i used a disposable energizer alkaline batt and i can juz popped the door down and lock it, while now im using a pisen rechargeable and its around ~1mm longer, and i got problems closing the door, even when i pressed the door very hard, its very difficult to turn the knob, probably due to the pressure
   
  currently looking at this 2 500mah options which you are using, the habo nimh and the greatpower li-ion, whats the est. batt life for both of them on high current? are they reliable?
  I have the maha c490f 9v 4bank charger, will it be able to charge the li-ion batt wifout any hiccups since u mentioned a decent charger is needed?? im personally leaning towards the habo since its cheaper, slightly shorter than the greatpower li-ion and its nimh which means i can pop into my charger wifout any worries..
   
  whats your take?
  sorry if i seem long-winded...
   
  cheers


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





rockarolla said:


> hi ClieOS,
> 
> i juz gotten my stepdance recently and looking for good quality rechargeable 9v batts that will fit well effortlessly wif the batt door, juz so you know what im talking about
> i used a disposable energizer alkaline batt and i can juz popped the door down and lock it, while now im using a pisen rechargeable and its around ~1mm longer, and i got problems closing the door, even when i pressed the door very hard, its very difficult to turn the knob, probably due to the pressure
> ...


 
   
  I think someone quoted Habo to be around 12 hours of battery life running in low current mode a few pages earlier. I can't be sure since I have yet to run it down. Personally, I think squeezing out near to 10 hours in high current mode is still possible.
  
  If you have concern, my advice is to stick to the Habo. A few members in the forum already got them after my first post about them and it seems to work fine for all of us. At least I can say I have no problem whatsoever with the Habo and Marsell, and I am going to test the Great Power out on the next round.
   
  p/s: My idea of a decent charger is something brand name and well built, not the slim one from eBay. I am using an old Energizer charger myself. The Maha charger is the quick charging type, which I won't recommend for Li-ion battery because Li-ion battery needs much longer charging time than the quick charger usually will do. The Habo battery should work fine with the Maha but the regular slow charger is what I will stick to if Li-ion is used.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I run both the denons(full size) and selection of iems from the amp, the ER4s's take quite a bit of power to get them on song but both the triple fi 10's and IE8s much less I find the volume at around 11.30 is more than enough on normal CD'S, some of my Jazz recordings seem to be recorded at lower volume and those are better around 12.30 on the volume pot. Mind I run continually in high current, high gain as I don't mind the volume not going completely silent. I have now sold the 701's but they sounded lovely with this amp.


 

 Ian, this is interesting. I wonder, can your CD player really be so much quieter than both my iMod and my USB Monica DAC? This is doubtful somehow, especially for the iMod.
   
  In (high current) _low gain _mode - and with my low gain modified down by 6 db by Jan - I am running at about 17 db lower than you at any volume level. I know from experience that the ES5 are at least as sensitive as the TF10 which I also own (a bit more in fact). Yet I can rarely get up to 11:30 and never to 12:30 with the iMod.
   
  Are you listening really loud? Or maybe I have become super-sensitive to volume. The latter is possible - I used to head bang with headphones in my younger years but I can't now without causing tinnitus-like ringing (not a good thing).
   
  (Anyway be careful, my friend.)
   
  Edit: Oh, on a re-read, perhaps your volumes apply to the ER4s...


----------



## ianmedium

cooperpwc said:


> Ian, this is interesting. I wonder, can your CD player really be so much quieter than both my iMod and my USB Monica DAC? This is doubtful somehow, especially for the iMod.
> 
> In (high current) _low gain _mode - and with my low gain modified down by 6 db by Jan - I am running at about 17 db lower than you at any volume level. I know from experience that the ES5 are at least as sensitive as the TF10 which I also own (a bit more in fact). Yet I can rarely get up to 11:30 and never to 12:30 with the iMod.
> 
> ...





 


Ahh, my bad my friend! When I was talking about volumes I was using the iPod as a source.

You have me a little worried if I am listening too loud. I am as I write listening to verdi's requiem, confutatis and I have the triple.fi's going at about 11.30am on the volume pot which allows the quiet passages of the requiem to be heard with a fullness and yet when the louder parts come not blow my ears off. I just turned down the volume, mine seems to stop at the 8.00am position so as to reference the volume I am listening at.

I do find my volume settings dependent on recording, this LSO recording seems a little quieter than other ones I have .

I did find with the musical fidelity though I needed less volume.

Hang on, I will just adjust the gain setting and see what volume I need that way it will be set up just as yours is..
OK, I now need the volume pot at 1.00pm to get the same level.

To my ears this seems well within comfort levels and not loud at all. I must mention I have slight defness in my left ear from a childhood incident but it is frequency related rather than absolute reduction in volume. I can hear small noise and yet someone can speak to me and I have to listen carefully.

I hope that makes sense, it does not seem to affect my being able to enjoy music thankfully though!


----------



## ianmedium

Edit to the above post, again to give context to my previous statement. I now have Warren Zevon playing from the album preludes, The track,empty hearted town. With the volume at the lowest possible the sound is more than loud enough for me. It really is recording related I think.
This phenomenon is new to me, I guess this is the benefit of a well designed amp, one can tell the different levels and album has been recorded at!

Addendum..
Now listening to YoYo Ma, Appalachian journey and the volume on high gain, high current is around 9.00am for perfect volume, this is fascinating!


----------



## zilch0md

Hi cooperpwc!
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> The 5000 mAh pack looks like a great charge and use home solution. Battery power is generally an optimal SQ choice if the voltage is right.
> 
> 
> zilch0md, any thoughts on how easily this can be plugged into the Stepdance? I guess that one would have to rig/weld a homemade adaptor?


 

 Yes, much earlier in this thread I made a case for using a DC battery pack as an external power supply and had considered the Enercell XP8000 rechargeable LiPo pack, but it only puts out a choice of 5, 11.1, or 18.5 Volts.   
   
  For the aforementioned Blue LiPo battery packs, what you need to connect the Stepdance is a *Type H* *coaxial power plug* (3.5mm Outside Diameter x 1.35mm Inside Diameter) that can be soldered to a two-conductor power cable.  At the other end of that two-conductor cable, you will have to solder a *Mini JST Plug*.  The Blue LiPo battery backs come with two cables - a discharge cable, terminated with a Mini JST Plug, and a charging cable (for connection to the battery charger) called a *JST XH Plug*. 
   
  When I'm ready to do this, I plan to order the charger and the battery online, then walk into a local RC (remote control) hobby store and ask them for the parts needed to make the power cable.  I wouldn't expect them to have the Type H coaxial power plug that goes into the Stepdance, but they would have the Mini JST Plug I need for the other end of the power cable and they might even have some leads already terminated to the Mini JST Plug. 
   
  LiPo battery packs containing more than one cell have to be *balanced* during charging or you run the risk of overcharging one cell while trying to get the entire pack up to a desired voltage.  Overcharging can lead to fires and/or explosions in the case of LiPO batteries.  That's why these batteries come with two sets of cables - one is a two-conductor cable for powering your appliance (a discharge cable) - the other cable has separate wires for each cell in the pack that a balancing charger, like the Thunder AC6, can use to monitor the progress of each cell independantly while charging.
   
  Mike
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I think someone quoted Habo to be around 12 hours of battery life running in low current mode a few pages earlier. I can't be sure since I have yet to run it down. Personally, I think squeezing out near to 10 hours in high current mode is still possible.
> 
> If you have concern, my advice is to stick to the Habo. A few members in the forum already got them after my first post about them and it seems to work fine for all of us. At least I can say I have no problem whatsoever with the Habo and Marsell, and I am going to test the Great Power out on the next round.
> 
> p/s: My idea of a decent charger is something brand name and well built, not the slim one from eBay. I am using an old Energizer charger myself. The Maha charger is the quick charging type, which I won't recommend for Li-ion battery because Li-ion battery needs much longer charging time than the quick charger usually will do. The Habo battery should work fine with the Maha but the regular slow charger is what I will stick to if Li-ion is used.


 
   
  alright man thanks for the advice, would be going for the habo then..
   
  but theres 1 part which i do not understand, if someone gotten 12hrs on low current, if using high current wont the batt life be halved to ~6hrs...but you mentioned that ~10hrs is still possible on high current, im abit confused and would need some enlightenment


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





rockarolla said:


> alright man thanks for the advice, would be going for the habo then..
> 
> but theres 1 part which i do not understand, if someone gotten 12hrs on low current, if using high current wont the batt life be halved to ~6hrs...but you mentioned that ~10hrs is still possible on high current, im abit confused and would need some enlightenment


 
  A lot of thing can affect how the time and pattern of battery discharge - for example, high impedance IEM actually use less current than low impedance IEM. If you are using, say 32ohm IEM, by around 7~8V, Stepdance will start to sound distorted due to not enough current output. But if you are using a 150ohm IEM, you can probably run the battery down to 5~6V or so because much less current is needed. Listening at low volume vs. high volume has the same effect, as does quite a few other factors. It largely depends on how you are using the Stapdance, and you might get more or less time out of a pair of the same batteries.


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





clieos said:


> A lot of thing can affect how the time and pattern of battery discharge - for example, high impedance IEM actually use less current than low impedance IEM. *If you are using, say 32ohm IEM, by around 7~8V, Stepdance will start to sound distorted due to not enough current output. But if you are using a 150ohm IEM, you can probably run the battery down to 5~6V or so because much less current is needed*. Listening at low volume vs. high volume has the same effect, as does quite a few other factors. It largely depends on how you are using the Stapdance, and you might get more or less time out of a pair of the same batteries.


 

 I'm not sure if i get what you mean, but is it, when current drop, voltage also drop?? When low impedance iem is used, current will be used at a faster rate, thus voltage would only register a low drop while for high impedance, current used at a lower rate thus giving enough time for voltage to register a higher drop?? Means when battery is running low (capacity in batts refer to the current?), stepdance will sound distorted?
   
  thanks ClieOS for your continued patience with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Appreciate it


----------



## ClieOS

The amount of output current and voltage drop at the same time on the battery side (as the output of the battery becomes weaker and weaker), but because some IEM needs less current, the amp can run for a longer time (and on lower voltage) without the amp sounding distorted. I am not sure how to describe it correctly, but you can imagine current as the amount of water in a glass, while voltage is the pressure of the water. Because high impedance IEM needs less current, it draws the same amount of water/current much slower then a low impedance IEM. By the time it hits certain level, the output pressure of the water is no longer enough to keep the required amount of water needed to flow out (for a low impedance IEM). Since a higher impedance means less 'water' needed, so the whole system can go lower in pressure while still output enough water needed.


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





clieos said:


> The amount of output current and voltage drop at the same time on the battery side (as the output of the battery becomes weaker and weaker), but because some IEM needs less current, the amp can run for a longer time (and on lower voltage) without the amp sounding distorted. I am not sure how to describe it correctly, but you can imagine current as the amount of water in a glass, while voltage is the pressure of the water. Because high impedance IEM needs less current, it draws the same amount of water/current much slower then a low impedance IEM. By the time it hits certain level, the output pressure of the water is no longer enough to keep the required amount of water needed to flow out (for a low impedance IEM). Since a higher impedance means less 'water' needed, so the whole system can go lower in pressure while still output enough water needed.


 
   
  think i roughly got the idea already, thanks alot dude!
   
  as per your advice, gonna go for the 2x habo package
  
  thank you once again!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> When I'm ready to do this, I plan to order the charger and the battery online, then walk into a local RC (remote control) hobby store and ask them for the parts needed to make the power cable.  I wouldn't expect them to have the Type H coaxial power plug that goes into the Stepdance, but they would have the Mini JST Plug I need for the other end of the power cable and they might even have some leads already terminated to the Mini JST Plug....


 

 Look forward to hearing how this works out!


----------



## zilch0md

Hi cooperpwc,
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Now I've got an excuse to spend the money sooner than later, eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## Avi

OK, I've been listening to the Stepdance for a little while now, so I can make some preliminary comments; mainly focused on comparing it with my well-used Emmeline "Hornet"-M. Some brief introduction, though. I am neither an audiophile nor an engineer, just someone who really enjoys music, so I likely do not know the "proper" terms to describe what my ears are hearing. Furthermore, I certainly do *not* have "golden ears".
   
  I use two different setups:
   My primary setup (at work) is an RWA modified iMoD sitting in an ALO auricap iMoD dock powered by a  Rio DV-51AAT (linear, regulated, 5V 1A), connected to a 1-meter Audioquest mini-3 stero mini-to-RCA cable into the amplifier in question, either the Stepdance or Hornet-M powered by the Jameco DDU 120050 (linear, regulated, 12V 0.5A - and using a Powerstream slip-on 5.5 to 3.5 adapter <http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm>) and from there into Beyerdynamics DT-990 (2005 version 250 Ohm).
   
   My secondary setup for home is RWA modified iMoD off internal battery through an ALO Cryo22Gto the amp in question, which may be powered through the jameco, or may be powered off battery, into Etymotic 6i IEMs.
   
  The iMod is set to use no equalization, stereo width = 100%, and to apply rockbox crossfeed with the following settings:
   
    Direct gain = 0.0
    Cross gain = -6.0 db
    High frequency attenuation = -6.0 db
    High frequency cutoff = 2000 Hz
   
  The music I listened to is pretty much in the rock category: Classic Rock (Rush, Led Zeppelin, Clapton) Folk/Alternatiive rock (Big Country), Rock-type Hip Hop (Beastie Boys (96/24 FLAC of paul's boutique), Symphonic Rock (Nightwish), Electronic Rock (Celldweller), Progressive Rock (Porcupine Tree - to which another thread here turned me on), y'all get the idea 
   
  First the bad news; my Stepdance LED died; it blinks ever so infrequently, and that's it. I've communicated with Jan about it, and I can always send it back to Germany for it to be fixed. Now, the good news, I DONT WANT to send this back; I am REALLY enjoying it--period. Sound quality is excellent, and, to my poor ears, better than even the Hornet, although 1) I cannot exactly explain how and 2)  that may be as much psychology as anything else.
   
  Some direct comparisons and observations. The gain on the Stepdance must be set lower than the Hornet. Assuming both volume knobs are at "off" at around 7:00, for the Hornet, on "low" I need to set the volume at around 8:30 to run the DT-990s, and even on low, it's closer to 10:00. The Stepdance needs to be at around 11:00 to get the same volume, even on its "high" gain setting. Once it's there, though, it has no problem powering the 250 Ohm version of the DT-990s. Since it's not halfway up yet, I surmise that close to maximum it should be powerful enough to run the 600 Ohm, but I don't know for certain.
   
  As for sound quality, I don't know how to describe it, but to my ears the Stepdance sounds a bit "crisper". Not that the hornet is muddy at all, but perhaps there was just a tad more "separation" between instruments? The bass response is great and I think I can hear a difference between the Step and the Hornet, but I am too much of a dilettante to be able to verbalize it.
   
  Another difference, and I don't know if this makes sense, but the Stepdance, even without the crossfeed circuit and my application of RockBox crossfeed, sounds like there is more "crossfeed" and less "clothsline into the ears" than the Hornet, even though the rockbox has already applied crossfeed. It's not so much a bigger soundstage as it is, perhaps, a more 360 degree projection; I don't know if that even makes sense 
   
  The MOST significant difference to me, is that there was always a slight oscillating hum in the background of the Hornet; usually only noticeable when there is no sound coming in (no line in, just headphone, or space between songs). Even on linear, and even on battery,  I could still hear it. (I sent my Hornet back to Ray last year, and he founf nothing wrong with it). The StepDance is pretty much pure silence with no input, even on the Jameco (I haven't tried it with a switching adapter) and only gets a slight white noise hiss when the volume is at maximum (the Hornet did that too).
   
  Overall, I am very happy with the Stepdance so far. I will likely plan on having it replace the Hornet as my primary amp. I prefer the more readily accessible gain selector on the Hornet, the integral battery charger is convenient (I'm using 500mah iPower Li-Pol 9Vs in the Stepdance and 250Mah NiMh 9Vs in the Hornet, although I tried both with both types, and could hear no difference), and the Hornet /is/ smaller, but my ears (or my ego having spent the money) is liking the StepDance more and more, to the point I'd rather wait a few months before sending it back to Jan to get the LED replaced.


----------



## zilch0md

A followup to my previous post...
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> [snip]
> 
> *Jan Meier wrote: *
> *"Yes, a good powersupply *[for the Stepdance]* will definitely improve on sound quality, especially when it's supply voltage is so much higher than your battery voltage."*
> ...


 
   


 The Tripp-Lite PR3/UL arrived yesterday.  I attached a power cable that I had whipped together using two-conductor 18-guage wire, soldering at one end a Type H coaxial power plug (1.3mm inside diameter / 3.5mm outside diameter) for the Stepdance power jack, and two bananna plugs (red and black) at the other end.
   
  When first turning on the PSU, it makes a sound much like the effect heard in movies when a knife is thrown into a wooden door frame, vibrating to a stand still, but then the PSU falls silent.  It doesn't have a fan - just a big heat sink on the rear of a well-vented cabinet.
  
  It's rated at 13.8  +/- 0.5 Volts DC.  My multimeter measured 13.94 Volts with no load (and given that the Stepdance will only require 100 mA of its 3000 mA (3-Amp) current capacity, I would think that it also provides 13.94 Volts while the Stepdance is in use.  
   
  Thus, in switching from the 8.4-Volt iPowerUs internal batteries to the 13.94-Volt Tripp-Lite PR3/UL PSU, with the voltage doubling performed by the Stepdance in High Current mode, I was able to compare the SQ when running at 16.8 Volts vs. 27.9 Volts (which is pretty close to the 2x 15-Volt maximum that the Stepdance can handle) - a 65.9% voltage increase over the internal battery when it's fully charged, and a 214.5% voltage increase over the internal battery when it has been discharged to 6.5 Volts and quits working.
   
  OK, this is where I wish I had a lot more experience both at listening and describing what I hear, but I'll do my best...
   
  When driving the Stepdance with a Sony PCM-M10 Line Out, with either 44/16 WAV files or 96/24 WAV files, listening with my SE530s, I can hear absolutely NO difference between using a freshly charged internal battery (8.4 Volts) and using the external PSU (13.94 Volts) - listening to everything from Kendra Shank to IZ to Ray Charles to The Persuasions to Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, you name it - so far as I can tell, switching between internal power and external power only accomplished one thing - the blue LED is brighter when running at the higher voltage.  But...
   
  When I replaced the relatively efficient SE530s with my only other headphones (sorry!) - Sennheiser HD280 Pros - some differences were readily apparent:  The bass was obviously tighter - more accurate, more controlled, with more punch or slam, as I've heard some people say.  The bass wasn't increased in volume, it just acquired more detail.  I'm pretty sure, but it's not nearly as easy to say with certainty, that this same improvement in detail went up into the mids, as well.  The highs don't seem to be affected this way. 
   
  Try as I could to listen for differences in soundstage or imaging when comparing 8.4 Volts to 13.94 Volts, I can't say that my ears can detect any difference at all in that regard, with either the SE530s or the HD280s.  I'm disappointed by this, because I had a preconceived expectation to the contrary.  
   
  Also, when using the HD280s, I'd say there is a modest, but undeniable improvement in dynamics when going to the higher voltage - not as dramatic an improvement as with the bass becoming more controlled with the HD280s, but listening to some of my best recordings for dynamics - those by Telarc and Maplerecords, for example, they are noticably better with the Stepdance operating near its voltage limit, in terms of dynamics.
   
  Lastly, I've not heard anything close to a hum or line noise or other interference coming from the Tripp-Lite PR3/UL - the Stepdance's noise floor is every bit as silent at any given volume level, as with the internal battery.
   
  I'm looking forward to making these "voltage" comparisons when I get my hands on the Audez'e LCD-2.  (I'm currently at day 52 on the roughly 65-day waiting list.)
   
  Mike


----------



## estreeter

zilch0md, you'll have to forgive me for saying this, but you would seem to have made a relatively large investment in new kit for incremental improvements over your Hornet, with the possible exception of improved bass response and a silent noise floor (and I accept that both are highly desirable in any amp, regardless of cost).
   
  I appreciate that you aren't giving us the usual 'OMG ! This is just the best thing eva !' impressions, but its sobering after some of the glowing impressions in this thread, and especially sobering when you introduce the dedicated PSU into the equation. This is the point in most impressions where we usually see the 'Shazam !' phrases creep in - I commend you on your restraint.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





avi said:


> ...Since it's not halfway up yet, I surmise that close to maximum it should be powerful enough to run the 600 Ohm, but I don't know for certain.


 
   
  The Stepdance has plenty of volume for my 600 ohm DT880s. However, the 600 ohm Beyers are at their best with a home amp that can swing massive voltage - preferable OTL tube. Your 250 ohm DT990s are the right choice for the Stepdance.


----------



## zilch0md

I appreciate your feedback, estreeter. 
   
  I hope I can avoid gushing when I get my LCD-2s.
   
  By the way, I've never owned the Hornet (you're thinking of someone else, perhaps).  
   
  I've recently jumped from this...
   
     Sansa Clip > SE530 or HD280
   
  to this...
   
     Sony PCM-M10 Line Out > Stepdance > SE530 or HD280
   
  So, yes, I have made a sizable investment of late, but the improvements overall, have been huge, as you might imagine.  (I agree that the improvement over a Hornet wouldn't be as significant.)
   
  Thanks again for the encouragement,
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Now I've got an excuse to spend the money sooner than later, eh?


 

 No pressure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Actually it looks like you have taken things to the next step with the Tripp-Lite PSU. Very nice.


----------



## zilch0md

cooperpwc,
   
  Thanks, but I'm still keen on having a *portable* 14.8-Volt DC power supply. 
   
  Joy!
   
  Mike
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*


----------



## Vault101

Great review Avi!


----------



## Girls Generation

I wonder how these babies will do with my Samsung M1 (with DNSe 3.0), driving an ES5 :]
  btw. i'm a noob ;D and i'm really wondering.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Girls Generation,
  
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I wonder how these babies will do with my Samsung M1 (with DNSe 3.0), driving an ES5 :]
> btw. i'm a noob ;D and i'm really wondering.


 


 I don't believe it's possible to get "Line Out" from the Samsung M1's DAC (digital-to-analog converter), which means that the only way to connect an external amplifier (a Stepdance, for example) is to use the same headphone jack into which you are currently plugging your Westone ES5.  The problem with such a configuration is that you would still be using the Samsung M1's internal amplifier (in addition to using its DAC).  Thus, all of the internal amplifier's sonic attributes (good and bad) would be communicated to the external amplifer.   You would be using two amplifiers, back-to-back in series, instead of bypassing the internal amplifier (as is the case when using Line Out).  If the internal amplifier degrades resolution, neutrality, soundstage or any other desireable sound quality coming from the DAC (which itself could be lacking), an external amplifier cannot restore that which has already been corrupted.
   
  The Stepdance is wonderfully neutral and transparent - so much so that Skylab, for example, actually dislikes this feature of the Stepdance - he prefers a coloration that the Stepdance lacks. 
   
  So, it's possible that you might actually like the way your M1 sounds currently, and just want more power, literally to amplify what you're currently getting out of the M1 without changing its character, otherwise.  If you just wanted to take advantage of the Stepdance's power - to drive a high-impedance, inefficient, full-size headphone that the M1's internal amp can't handle - you could enjoy some benefit from using the Stepdance with the M1, but when using an efficient IEM, like the ES5, I'm confident that there would not be much improvement in sound quality.
   
  If anyone knows of a way to achieve Line Out with the Samsung M1, please correct my understanding.  Likewise, do so for anything else I've said that might be incorrect. 
   




   
  Mike


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





			
				Vault101 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great review Avi!


 


   
  Thanks!


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> The Stepdance is wonderfully neutral and transparent - so much so that Skylab, for example, actually dislikes this feature of the Stepdance - he prefers a coloration that the Stepdance lacks.


 

 I don't think that's an accurate assessment of my preferences.


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi Girls Generation,
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Im using the Samsung P3, as far as i know, theres no commercially available lod for samsung players yet, although some folks over at the abi forums have diy the lod for their own usage
   
  not too sure about his M1, but my P3 HPO is definitely good enough to drive the ES5
   
  Although I did hear a discernable increased in sq of my ES5 when using the stepdance with my P3
  Like you mentioned, transparency is one of stepdance's biggest strength, and it really showed, this is the single biggest difference I heard
  Clarity increased by a little, treble had a little more sparkle in them, mids were smoother, bass was tightened a little bit
  Depth of soundstage were deeper
   
  i would say transparency/clarity/depth were the most obvious improvements, the rest would be very subtle
   
  Of course, using a lod would yield an even higher increased in performance, and Im still waiting for the day they would be made available
   
  @Girls Generation: i would say get the ES5 and use it with your M1 first, since your using the DNSe, you can tweak the sound to your liking and i believe you do not really have a need for any amp at all, however, should you decide to get an amp, i would suggest you to go and audition them so as to see how much of a performance increase it gives and whether they are worth it


----------



## Girls Generation

Wow. O-O thank you for the detailed post. I guess I don't need it then... M1 -> ES5 it is. I really love my M1 for its DNSe.
  
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi Girls Generation,
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Wow. O-O thank you for the detailed post. I guess I don't need it then... M1 -> ES5 it is. I really love my M1 for its DNSe.


 
   
  Good choice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  i used to use the 7-band equalizer in DNSe as well for my TF10, but stopped using it ever since i got my ES5 haha


----------



## zilch0md

My apologies Skylab,
   
  Here's hoping I don't stick the other foot in my mouth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 When I wrote that, I was thinking of just one aspect of the comparison you made between the Stepdance, the SR-71B and the L3, in this article:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-56-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-last-update-12-20-10-added-rsa-sr-71b/3090#post_7214061
   
  Where you wrote (along with a lot of other impressions): 
   
   Quote:
   


> ... The Stepdance sounds the least colored if you really peel back the onion…but that said, that does not mean I actually liked its tonality the most; in fact of these three amps, I liked its tonality the LEAST.  Such is life, and personal preferences.  The slight lushness of the SR-71B and L3 was preferable, for me personally.


 
   
  Even if I had taken the time to find this and quote it (as I did just now), I realize that these statements, alone, present an incomplete picture of your opinion of the Stepdance, so I probably should have avoided trying to paraphrase just one aspect of your review. 
   
  My intent was only to encourage Girls Generation to consider the legitmacy of any personal preferences she may have for the sound of the M1's headphone out, with a reasurance (and a warning) that the Stepdance is likely to preserve any color or lack of neutrally imparted by the M1's internal amp - due its lack of Line Out.  In other words, by quoting you, I was saying that the Stepdance is spectacularly neutral -but- it's perfectly OK to have a personal preference for something less than neutral.
   
  I hope that makes sense.
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

So confusing! I guess if I were to get the 6G nano, I would be obligated to get a LOD + stepdance to use with my ES5 and/or some kind of high end full-sized cans such as a Qualia 010 (dream cans) x) but basically, as for now, with my Samsung M1 providing only HO, I can't really exploit the stepdance and so it's preferred that I should just use my ES5 directly, correct? DNSe 3.0 should satisfy sparkle/bass/mid as well as SQ for the time being then. ^.^


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> My apologies Skylab,
> 
> Here's hoping I don't stick the other foot in my mouth.
> 
> ...


 

 No worries Mike.  It is the lack of context that was the issue.  The Stepdance does, IMO, have just a bit of lack of bloom in the mids.  It's hard for me to say whether this is "right", or the L3, with a bit of bloom, is "right".  In context, I think my comments make more sense than just saying I prefer a coloration...it's not quite that simple.  But in any case certainly no offense at all, just don't want people to get less than an incorrect impression.
   
  It might be noted that of those amps, the only one I actually BOUGHT after the review was the Stepdance


----------



## ianmedium

> SKYLAB
> It might be noted that of those amps, the only one I actually BOUGHT after the review was the Stepdance


 

 Well, that speaks Volumes! To quote the old proverb. Actions speak louder than words!


----------



## zilch0md

Girls Generation,
   
  At this point, you have two opinions (mine and RockaRolla's), suggesting that there's probably not much to gain by inserting a Stepdance between your M1 and the ES5, but RockaRolla did list some subtle improvements he experienced when using a Stepdance with his P3 headphone out, even though the P3 drives his ES5 just fine without an amp.
   
  So, to answer your latest question:  Yes, that's correct.  
   





   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





skylab said:


> [snip]
> 
> No worries Mike.
> 
> ...


 

 Cool! 
   
  and 
   
  Cooler still! 
   




   
  Mike


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





skylab said:


> It might be noted that of those amps, the only one I actually BOUGHT after the review was the Stepdance


 


  Wow, I got to the same place in 51 fewer amps (I only had 5 prior to the StepDance) - lucky me


----------



## Jalo

Avi, Sky was referring to out of the big 3 amps from his last review, the only one he bought was the Stepdance.  In fact I think he bought the Stepdance after the original review.  I also believe Sky also has other portable amps like the Mustang that he uses with his Nano 6.  He didn't mean after 51 amps, Stepdance was the only one he bought.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Avi, Sky was referring to out of the big 3 amps from his last review, the only one he bought was the Stepdance.  In fact I think he bought the Stepdance after the original review.  I also believe Sky also has other portable amps like the Mustang that he uses with his Nano 6.  He didn't mean after 51 amps, Stepdance was the only one he bought.


 


  Indeed


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  So that means I'm only 25 times as smart as Skylab instead of 50? I can live with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  /me ducks the hail of used GoVibe IIIs that come flying my way!
   
  Seriously, like many others, part of my decision was based on your excellent and comprehensive reviews, Skylab! Once again, thank you for taking the time to post your opinions; they are certainly well appreciated!


----------



## kingice10

Hi Guys, just out of the blue here, can this amp drive the Audeze LCD-2? How is the SQ compared to RSA SR71B?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> Hi Guys, just out of the blue here, can this amp drive the Audeze LCD-2? How is the SQ compared to RSA SR71B?


 


  Post 3105 should amply answer your question!
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-56-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-last-update-12-20-10-added-rsa-sr-71b/3090#post_7214061


----------



## kingice10

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's an Nice Review of Skylab! Definitely going for Both!!!


----------



## kingice10

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh also thanks much @ianmedium for pointing me to that direction


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No worries, I think I can safely say that you are going to have many, many hours of musical enjoyment from your combination! the stepdance has given me so much more enjoyment of my music!


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> No worries, I think I can safely say that you are going to have many, many hours of musical enjoyment from your combination! the stepdance has given me so much more enjoyment of my music!


 
   
  couldn't agree more


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> Hi Guys, just out of the blue here, can this amp drive the Audeze LCD-2? How is the SQ compared to RSA SR71B?


 

 I don't own the RSA SR-71B but I do own the RSA SR-71A as well as the Stepdance and also the LCD-2.
  The StepDance does an admirable job with the LCD-2. Who would've guessed performance like that from a portable amp? Not me.
  I was really amazed when I first heard my iMod->V-Cap->StepDance->LCD-2 combination.
  I think the reason for my surprise had to do with the fact that the RSA SR-71A (which uses (2) 9-volt batteries) was relatively dark, flat and musically uninvolving with the LCD-2 so I was not expecting much from a less expensive amp that utilizes only one 9 volt battery (although the battery doesn't last very long)
  Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love my RSA SR-71A, just not so much with the LCD-2.


----------



## ianmedium

So, I thought I would do a check in, an up date of how we are all feeling about our stepdances. I have loved the power supply debate but am still non the wiser and still afraid to use something else I blow up my amp and the thought of being without it is too much to bare!
   
  My up date is that this amp really sings with all I put in it's way, from a musical Fidelity CD player, LG DVD player and my normal set up of Ipod classic. No matter what the source the amp loves them!
   
  Headphones, well, all my headphones benefit but it is the Denons and TF10's that really really sing with this amp. Endless hours are lost whilst writing by being accompanied by my music. There seems to be no genre of music that this amp does not love but special mention must go to Wagnerian Opera (I have done the complete ring twice now with this amp and am still wanting more!!) acoustic quality country of which I would include Lyle Lovett (Especially the "I love Everybody" album!) and Kathy Mattea.
   
  Leonard Cohen's live in London Album is also getting a great deal of play as this amp really does excel at showing the ambiance of a live venue and recording
   
  I have discovered the amp becomes even smoother with higher voltage batteries.
  I now switch between the Powerex 8.4 volt and 9.6 volt (though I only have one of the latter at the moment as I am awaiting supplies at my local store, once in I will use the higher voltage exclusively). The difference is subtle but there!
   
  I am getting with the 8.4 volt batteries around 6 hours and with the 9.6 around 4 hours.. I care not one iota at the poor battery life. I always carry a spare and as soon as I get home charge the discharged ones. I thought it would be a problem but it never has and I have never been without music and the trade off is so worth it!
   
  I jumped from very low end amps to this one. I thought of doing what most do here on the forum and upgrade through Ibasso's and such but my  advice to anyone who cares to listen is this. Stick with no amp or your cheap amp until you can save for this one. You will be better off in the long run financially having not wasted money on re-selling stuff and I can promise that the increase in sound quality will never leave you doubting your decision!
   
  When you think that this amp holds it's ground with amps twice the price and then factor in that the price also includes shipping it really is a no brainer. Sure, if you want an amp to slip in your pocket then this is not the one but for when I am walking I solved this problem by buying a lowepro bag that is just big enough for the amp and Ipod and is easy to get into to change tracks.
   
  So, to sum up. I have been in the hifi hobby for many years, due to my lifestyle for the past 11 years I have not been able to have a home rig (constantly changing locations!) Before that I had what some would consider nice set up's,(mainly Naim) and at long last I feel I come close to that full sized sound with what I have now!
   
  There is only one upgrade that I Shall get this year and that is the Algo Rythm solo (hopefully sooner than later!) but that is it then, done!
   
  Happy listening fellow Stepdance owners and to those on the fence, jump off, pay Jan and await musical nirvana!


----------



## Avi

I'm using a Jameco DDU 120050 <http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1> (linear, regulated, 12V 0.5A)  and a Powerstream slip-on 5.5 to 3.5 adapter <http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm>) and the combination seems to be working just fine, at least to my amateur ears. Going this route does give you 12V to play with


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am getting with the 8.4 volt batteries around 6 hours and with the 9.6 around 4 hours.. I care not one iota at the poor battery life. I always carry a spare and as soon as I get home charge the discharged ones. I thought it would be a problem but it never has and I have never been without music and the trade off is so worth it!


 

 1 battery lasts 4 hours? seriously? that means id have to recharge the battery every night since my daily commute is about 4 hours? ouch.


----------



## ianmedium

avi said:


> I'm using a Jameco DDU 120050  (linear, regulated, 12V 0.5A)  and a Powerstream slip-on 5.5 to 3.5 adapter <http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm>) and the combination seems to be working just fine, at least to my amateur ears. Going this route does give you 12V to play with





 


Thanks o much for that Avi, I shall check it out. What are your updated thoughts on the amp, I thought this would be a nice idea so as to get the thread some more traffic and hopefully more stepance owners as I hate to see anyone miss out on this wonderful amp!


----------



## Woody469

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> 1 battery lasts 4 hours? seriously? that means id have to recharge the battery every night since my daily commute is about 4 hours? ouch.


 
  Just get a charger and 4-6 batteries and rotate them. That's what I am doing now and don't find it a bother at all.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1. It really is not a problem, the Batteries are not that expensive and with the commute you describe if you had three or four then you would never be out of battery power. The powerex charger I have is the stealth one, very small and could easily be taken with you to work where you could charge up the battery!


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thanks o much for that Avi, I shall check it out. What are your updated thoughts on the amp, I thought this would be a nice idea so as to get the thread some more traffic and hopefully more stepance owners as I hate to see anyone miss out on this wonderful amp!


 

 Well, I posted <http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/795#post_7216773> 10 days ago, and I don't have an update just yet; maybe in a few weeks


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The iPower charger I have for my 500 mah 9V Li-Pols (OK, 8.4 nominal) has a car charger adapter to boot, so if you are in the car, you can charge as you drive. Although I do NOT recommend driving with headphones; 'tis massively unsafe. It's rather small and it charges the batteries in about 60-90 minutes, and I get more than 4 hours on battery, even on high gain. Then again, I'm usually only driving the Ety-6i's on battery, and high gain is so loud, I'm using the fact that rockbox on really low volume actually lowers the volume of the line-out. So maybe powering the DT990/250, it would last less.
   
  One of these days I should charge the battery and run until discharge to see how long it lasts.


----------



## average_joe

I have 500, 520, and 600 mAh batteries and they all last close to 8 hours powering IEMs (600 mAh longer, I think), but I have not been tracking them.  And the 9.6V battery is what, 230 mAh.  I bought one of those to try and there was no tangible benefit for me, so I use the higher mAh batteries.  ClieOS found some 9.0V 500 mAh NiMH batteries.  The minimum recharge cycles I have seen is 500, the ones in the link say 1200.


----------



## dahan

I ordered two 9v 600 mAh rechargable batteries and each can last around 9 hours. I always keep one charged battery as backup. Battery life is really not an issure for me.


----------



## Szadzik

So I got home yesterday and have already tested my Stepdance with the linear PSU I bought and I have to say it definitely sounds more refined than on batteries. I also got the iPower US batteries and charger and will be charging and testing the batteries soon.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Okay, I have read through this entire thread, I am intriqued and eagerly anticipating the arrival of the stepdance, ordered yesterday from Jan, I already have the all singing , all dancing home rig, and want the equivalent (or as close as poss) mobile set up.
  I will be using the stepdance mainly with my 80gb imod and Denon 5000s and modded Fostex othos,plus the senn 650s, I do have a good ear and will look forward to the Stepdances arrival,the battery issues are not a problem as I manage a team of integraters within the aerospace industry and can get them cheap.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





b0wl1ng said:


> Okay, I have read through this entire thread, I am intriqued and eagerly anticipating the arrival of the stepdance, ordered yesterday from Jan, I already have the all singing , all dancing home rig, and want the equivalent (or as close as poss) mobile set up.
> I will be using the stepdance mainly with my 80gb imod and Denon 5000s and modded Fostex othos,plus the senn 650s, I do have a good ear and will look forward to the Stepdances arrival,the battery issues are not a problem as I manage a team of integraters within the aerospace industry and can get them cheap.


 

 I am really looking forward to your thoughts as I seem to be the only one who uses the stepdance with the Denons and came come off as a bit of a fan boy with my rabid appreciation of both!


----------



## b0wl1ng

No problem Ian,
   
  I have had the Denons for 3 years, in my experience the better the amp,the better they sound,no detail is missed or passed by with them.
  I reckon the stepdance may arrive in time to have a good listen over the week-end.
  the only flaw with the Denons is the horrendous burn in period, 400+ hours , I have a back up set as I could not be without them,the quality bass that comes from deep within is peerless.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





avi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I use those LiPos in my Portaphile and they wll last me about ten hours whereas other rechargeables last about eight.  They ARE pricey but to me are worth it.  Can get more life out of them if I tweak the internal switches of the Portaphile.  Then I get around 12 hours


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





b0wl1ng said:


> No problem Ian,
> 
> I have had the Denons for 3 years, in my experience the better the amp,the better they sound,no detail is missed or passed by with them.
> I reckon the stepdance may arrive in time to have a good listen over the week-end.
> the only flaw with the Denons is the horrendous burn in period, 400+ hours , I have a back up set as I could not be without them,the quality bass that comes from deep within is peerless.


 
  I know what you mean about burn in but they are very much worth it, the bass is visceral on these phones and at the same time so detailed and clean. I just get lost for hours in the music with this combination. I also notice through these and also my TF10's I can listen to some of my CD's that are not so well recorded, get the detail but not the flatness and lack of atmosphere that happens with other phones I have!


----------



## b0wl1ng

Received the Stepdance fron Jan on friday morning,excellent service as I only ordered it on tuesday afternoon !!, I have been listening on and off over the week-end and have around 20 hours on it now.
  Out of the box it sounded super,but it is improving now into a true audiophile portable amp, my set up is imod 80gb and Denon AH-D5000 as the synergy with the denons is a lot better than with my other headphones
  This marvellous little amp controls the beast and really makes them a special headphone indeed, all genres totally shine with this set up.the sound is natural,warm and very precise,I felt obliged to drop Jan an email to congratulate him on his wonderful product that punches way way above its price point.
  I absolutely endorse and highly recommend this magical little box.


----------



## ianmedium

I am so glad your enjoying it, as the hours pass the sound gets even better! I am also happy there is another 5000 user who thinks the same way I do on the synergy of both!


----------



## kingice10

Sorry if this question has been asked already but I can't find it somehow in the forums: How is the stepdance going to perform with JH16 Pro vs the RSA SR71B with Balanced TWAG Cables. I appreciate your comments on the SQ differences between the amps.


----------



## zilch0md

A follow-up to this earlier post:
  
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> [snip]
> 
> ...if anyone concludes that they really like the difference in sound quality offered by the Stepdance when operating at higher voltages, *this is about the best (lightweight, affordable, and safe) portable solution I've found to date for operating near the 15-volt limit:*  The Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery and a proper charger to go with it.  These 14.8-Volt 1000-mAh LiPo batteries cost only $9.70 each (less than half the price of the 8.4-Volt iPowerUs internal batteries I'm currently using) and they're small enough (at 74x35x23mm) to fit into a small camera case along with the Stepdance and your DAP of choice. They will have none of the regulation and potential AC line noise problems associated with the PSU's discussed above, and they contain a chip that prevents them from being charged to voltages higher than 14.8 Volts - perfect for pushing the Stepdance to its limits.  And if you're willing to carry larger, heavier, 14.8V LipP packs that work with the same charger, consider this 1800 mAh pack, or this 5000 mAh pack.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have really enjoyed the improvement in dynamic range and overall punch had when using the Stepdance with a 13.8-Volt PSU made by Tripp-Lite (that plugs into 120-Volt AC) vs. using a rechargeable 8.4-Volt LiPo battery internally.   Going to a higher voltage (the limit is 15-Volts, maximum) allows the Stepdance to produce equivalent volumes with a lower setting on the volume control.  This translates to more headroom for those moments when the signal calls for lots of power.

*I just placed an order for two of the Blue LiPo 14.8-volt batteries and the balancing charger described at the links above.*
   
  I'll let everyone know how it goes and will post pictures when I get it wired up.  At 14.8-Volts, I'll be getting as much as safely possible out of the Stepdance and this solution will allow me to go portable (unlike the 13.8-Volt PSU).
   





   
  In a January 11th e-mail I received from Jan Meier in response to my questions, he wrote:
   
*"Yes, a good powersupply *[for the Stepdance]* will definitely improve on sound quality, especially when it's supply voltage is so much higher than your battery voltage."*
   
  Mike
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*


----------



## Avi

I'm using the Jameco 12V AC-DC adapter (Lin/Reg) most of the time. I did notice I had to put the volume "higher" on the stepdance than the hornet. I just came across the skynet WND-1505-R.
   
  This is potentially a 15V linear regulated adapter. Likely not as quiet as a 14.8 battery pack that is completely off the grid, but should give that extra "oomph" tha a 12V cannot. Then again, I don't know if they would even sell one unit; it seems the wall warts are made only in Taiwan.


----------



## Anouk

Hi everyone, I am pretty interested in more info about the experiences with those 14.8v battery packs. Especially the bigger ones should be pretty interesting. Can you just put them in the amp or do you need to connect them externally? Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Avi!
  
  Given that the specs show the voltage can vary +/- 5% from the nominal rated voltage, the 15-Volt model could end up sending as much as 15.75 Volts into the Stepdance (or more, if the specs aren't accurate).
   
  I'm afraid to go much higher than a 13.8-Volt regulated PSU given the 15-Volt maximum stated by Jan Meier.
   
  13.8-Volts + 5% = 14.5 Volts (leaving a 0.5-Volt safety margin).
   
  The Lithium Polymer batteries can't go any higher than the voltage you achieve at full charge, which can be tightly controlled with the charger I ordered.   At 3.7 Volts per cell, a four-cell LiPo pack like those I've listed in the links above, can't go any higher than 14.8 Volts - an ideal coincidence for the Stepdance, with it's 15-Volt maximum.
   
  Mike
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*
   
  Quote: 





avi said:


> [snip]
> 
> I just came across the skynet WND-1505-R.
> 
> ...


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Anouk!
   
  Quote: 





anouk said:


> Hi everyone, I am pretty interested in more info about the experiences with those 14.8v battery packs. Especially the bigger ones should be pretty interesting. Can you just put them in the amp or do you need to connect them externally? Greetings, Anouk,


 


 I ordered the 1000 mAh 14.8-Volt LiPo packs because they are the smallest 14.8-Volt rechargeable batteries I could find, but even they will not fit inside the Stepdance.  They measure roughly 1-inch. x  1.5-inch  x  3-inch (dimensions in millimeters can be obtained from the link I provided in my earlier post.)
   
  The packs having greater capacity are even larger, of course.  A 5000 mAh 14.8-volt pack would make a great desktop powersupply - very clean DC power, but it's too large and heavy for my tastes (staying portable).
   
  Each of these packs has a cable for charging and a cable for discharging.  
   
  The cable for charging has a common ground wire plus four independant conductors for each of the four cells - a total of five conductors.  This allows the processor-controlled charger to independently charge each cell - a balancing charger.  If you tried to charge all four cells arranged in a series circuit, any one cell that's slow to charge could cause all the other cells to go over voltage and possibly overheat or even explode (as can happen with Lithium Polymer batteries).  By charging each cell in the pack independently, they can all be brought to the 3.7-Volt limit at their own pace, so to speak.   The JST connector on the charging cable will plug into the 4-cell port on the charger I ordered. 
   
  The cable for discharging has only two conductors of much heavier guage - these see the four cells in series as a 14.8-volt pack. This cable is terminated with a pair of special, polarized banana jacks.  To connect the Stepdance, I'll have to purchase the appropriate polarized bannana plugs, which I've been told can be purchased already soldered to a pair of leads (black and red wires) that are bare at the other end.  To this end, I will have to solder a Type H Coaxial Power Plug (3.5mm o.d. / 1.3mm i.d.) as I've already done once, when I created a power cable for use with the Tripp-Lite 13.8Volt regulated power supply.  I hate soldering, but we're only talking about two (2) solders to make this happen.
   
  I'll take pictures as I go, in case anyone wants to PM me for step-by-step photos.  I could also post them to this thread if there's enough interest.
   
  I'm just jazzed at the thought of running the Stepdance portable at 14.8-Volts.  More voltage = more headroom = more slam!  
   

   
  Mike
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Mike


 

 Mike, my god but that is a pretty rig!
  
  One thought: For portable use, you might get some shorter cables for the LCD-2 that are also terminated in a mini plug. That adaptor is a lot of stress to put on the Stepdance headphone jack over time.


----------



## ianmedium

That has to be one of the ultimate Stepdance set-up's! If I were to change my Denons these would be the Headphones I would go for, what a lovely looking set up! I certainly would like to see the 14.8 volt set up and think it very relevant on this thread. I notice a difference between 8.4 and 9.6 volt powerex batteries!
  Iwould love to see how you connect the 14.8 to the stepdance for portable use, pictures speak louder than words to folks like me who are completely non technical!
  Once again, excellent set up and I would love to hear your thoughts on the stepdance/LCD synergy.
  Oh yes, I agree with cooper, a shorter cable but more importantly a mini plug terminated one would be a wise addition I think to prevent strain on the stepdance!
  


> I'll take pictures as I go, in case anyone wants to PM me for step-by-step photos.  I could also post them to this thread if there's enough interest.
> 
> I'm just jazzed at the thought of running the Stepdance portable at 14.8-Volts.  More voltage = more headroom = more slam!
> 
> ...


----------



## Avi

Zilch, that setup looks gorgeous! I too vote for a full a pictorial as possible, especially as I am terminally incapable of this kind of electrical work (I've never even _held_ a solder gun, let alone used one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks cooperpwc!
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> > [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, I've been concerned about the stress on that jack.  At the suggestion of *jpelg*, I've already purchased a 1/8"-1/4" cable to replace the hard adapter seen in the photos. 
   
  Thanks for the tip, just the same.  I'm teachable!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
      *Here are some more pics and info about my rig.*
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi ianmedium!
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> [snip]
> 
> I notice a difference between 8.4 and 9.6 volt powerex batteries!
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks for head-swelling compliments!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seriously, all I've done is spend money.  There's been a little bit of original thought, perhaps, in deciding to go with the Sony PCM-M10, but otherwise, I was just doing a lot of research (reading many threads) here on Head-Fi to design this rig.  So, I appreciate all of you for your admittedly superior knowlege and many contributions to this forum.  In my eperience, there are very few online forums, on ANY topic, that can compete with Head-Fi for sheer collaborative spirit. 
   
  While I'm expressing my appreciation, he doesn't know this yet, but basically, for the amp and the cans, I just bought what *Skylab* recommended - in his reviews of the Stepdance and the LCD-2.  The truth is I don't have any other gear (besides a Sansa Clip, Shure SE530's and a pair of Sennheiser HD280 pros.)  I just took a big bungee jump on the respect that everyone here at Head-Fi has for Skylab's opinions.  So... It's almost entirely his fault!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I also put some failth in impressions offered by *average_joe*, who preceded me (among others?) in discovering that the Stepdance can drive the LCD-2 quite nicely.
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Avi,
   
  Quote: 





avi said:


> Zilch, that setup looks gorgeous! I too vote for a full a pictorial as possible, especially as I am terminally incapable of this kind of electrical work (I've never even _held_ a solder gun, let alone used one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I hear you!  When the order arrives, I will do my best to put together a pictoral for cabling the 14.8-Volt LiPo pack to the Stepdance.
   
  Mike
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> Hi ianmedium!
> 
> 
> Thanks for head-swelling compliments!
> ...





 


I am exactly the same as you, I have very little knowledge or expertise and based my purchasing decisions heavily on Skylab and Cooper' knowledge and willingness to answer questions.. I have not regretted one moment and if either are ever in my neck of the woods the beers are on me!

This is an exceptional forum for help and kindness I find. I am thinking really hard on the LCD's but first must come the algorithm solo!

 I am really looking forward to your pictorial on the battery set up!
Thanks once again for showing the great set up you have!


----------



## nightfuel

I'm a new owner of The Stepdance, I've read all This monster-thread, But do anyone have The same problem on a IPhone out, The typical noise of a mobile interference...I have another portable amp (Nico's) and has not The same problem...forgive my horrible english But I'm Also on a mobile phone 
Greetings to This mighty forum!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I just took a big bungee jump on the respect that everyone here at Head-Fi has for Skylab's opinions.
> 
> Mike


 

 Google 'review xxxxx' (insert the name of a portable amp) and chances are that you will find one of Rob's reviews. Click on one of the non Head-Fi links and you will almost certainly find yourself in a forum post that contains a reference to one of Rob's reviews. With the exception of 6Moons (nice pics) and the odd site like anythingbutipod.com (they didnt like the Pico Slim), this is it. Rob's departure will leave a yawning chasm IMO - dozens of lost souls on Jaben and other forums crying out for guidance.  Like sheep without a shepherd


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is Rob leaving? I most certainly hope not!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Is Rob leaving? I most certainly hope not!


 

 Leaving portable head-fi. Posted something about it all being 'too silly'


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That really is a shame though I am glad he will still be on the forum. I do remember him saying though that with the final round of portable headphone amp reviews he was done with the portable end and was going to concentrate on the home side.
   
  Either way, thank you Rob, as I have mentioned to you before, your help and kindness in answering my questions has led me to something I never thought possible with portable hifi.. A wonderful sound! The forum is a richer place with you around and you have left a valuable legacy for those of us into the portable end to use as research.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Posted something about it all being 'too silly'


 


 Really? I didn't see that. He still has a pretty good portable arsenal. I thought that he just wanted to focus exclusively on reviewing truly high end equipment. 
   
  (Or does the smile mean that you are joking? If so, sorry for being dense.)


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> (Or does the smile mean that you are joking? If so, sorry for being dense.)


 

 I may have to use a few more emoticons in future - one of Rob's redeeming features is that he has absolutely no sense of humour. Absolutely none at all. He may have been the only person on earth who didnt laugh at the premiere of 'Something About Mary'.


----------



## log0

Quote: 





nightfuel said:


> I'm a new owner of The Stepdance, I've read all This monster-thread, But do anyone have The same problem on a IPhone out, The typical noise of a mobile interference...I have another portable amp (Nico's) and has not The same problem...forgive my horrible english But I'm Also on a mobile phone
> Greetings to This mighty forum!


 

 Hey nightfuel,
  Are you connecting through an iPhone line out dock (LOD) or through the normal headphone out?


----------



## nightfuel

I did try them both and it doesn't make any difference at all...


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I may have to use a few more emoticons in future - one of Rob's redeeming features is that he has absolutely no sense of humour. Absolutely none at all. He may have been the only person on earth who didnt laugh at the premiere of 'Something About Mary'.


 

 Indeed, I have no sense of humor at all.  In fact, I am a robot, not a human 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Just for the record, I am not leaving, or even reducing, my activity on head-fi.  I am just switching mt reviewing efforts and energy away from portable amps, and on to other things.  You all cannot get rid of me that easily...


----------



## b0ck3n

Have you had the chance to run the JH13/16 through the Stepdance versus balanced through RSA Protector or SR-71(b)?





skylab said:


> Indeed, I have no sense of humor at all.  In fact, I am a robot, not a human
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





b0ck3n said:


> Have you had the chance to run the JH13/16 through the Stepdance versus balanced through RSA Protector or SR-71(b)?


 

 Nope - I have never owned any JH IEM's.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Just for the record, I am not leaving, or even reducing, my activity on head-fi.  I am just switching mt reviewing efforts and energy away from portable amps, and on to other things.  You all cannot get rid of me that easily...


 

 Good news Rob. I am hoping sometime this year I will at last put down roots again and be able to get a home based system so I shall start reading your thoughts based in that direction!


----------



## Woody469

Quote:


ianmedium said:


> I am really looking forward to your pictorial on the battery set up!


 
  Same here


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> ianmedium said:
> ...


 

 It just gets better! What a wonderful set up you have,it must sound amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## zilch0md

Oh Woody!   A HiFiMan?  You're killing me!
   
   I wore the crown for a couple of days there, but now it's yours!  




   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





woody469 said:


>


----------



## nightfuel

Originally Posted by *nightfuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


> I'm a new owner of The Stepdance, I've read all This monster-thread, But do anyone have The same problem on a IPhone out, The typical noise of a mobile interference...I have another portable amp (Nico's) and has not The same problem...forgive my horrible english But I'm Also on a mobile phone
> Greetings to This mighty forum!


 


  I've found the problem with my Iphone and Stepdance: the Iphone must be in 3G reception mode, otherwise the match with the little amp cause loud digital interferences on the headphone.
   
  I often force the Iphone in 2G for longer battery duration, but it isn't possible when I use it in combination with the Stepdance.
   
  Glad to find the trick!
   
  Enjoy...


----------



## Woody469

I so want the AlgoRhythm Solo. It's size mates perfectly with the ALO Rx Mk2 Amp. The thing is, I want to use it with the StepDance. I wonder how possible that will be.


----------



## Uchiya

Is there a US dealer for the stepdance?  Having 2 weeks for this goodness kill me XD.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





woody469 said:


> I so want the AlgoRhythm Solo. It's size mates perfectly with the ALO Rx Mk2 Amp. The thing is, I want to use it with the StepDance. I wonder how possible that will be.


 


  I hope to get the solo before the end of March so will let you know if I get mine before you. I think from looking at it it will be like having two ipod classics stacked together on top of the stepdance.


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> _-snipped-_
> 
> I'm sure that someone trying to run a high-powered home system from battery packs can run into issues of insufficient current output for momentary loads imposed by the system, but the mean load presented by the Stepdance is only 50 milliamps (one 20th of one Amp) on the High Current setting, or 25 milliamps (one 40th of one Amp) on the Low Current setting.  The Energizer XP8000 is capable of handling loads as high as 2000 milliamps - that's TWO Amps or *40 times* the load presented by the Stepdance operating with the High Current setting!   Indeed, the Energizer XP8000 is capable powering netbooks (complete with LCD display, sound card, etc.).
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the heads up Mike! Was able to snag an Energizer XP8000, and after hooking it up to the StepDance, well, what can I say... my Meier headamp never sounded sooo good with my LCD2! Bass heft, definition and bottom octave extension further improved quite substantially, not to mention the soundstage/sense of aural spatiality went up a few notches.
   

Photo borrowed from BoyM, thanks bro!
   
  Got to luv Porta-Fi!


----------



## zilch0md

You're trailblazing Racio!
   
  Thanks for trying it out.  I'm glad you're pleased and you'll enjoy a lot of play time with that battery pack.  And you can use the XP8000 for a lot of other purposes, including running a netbook or charging any USB-chargeable device.
   
  I've gone in a different direction since posting that XP8000 research - to less weight and a higher voltage, but less play time.  Unlike the XP8000, I've actually placed an order for a couple of 1000 mAh 14.8-volt LiPo batteries and a charger.  I'll be posting an article to this thread when I get it up and running.
   
  Thanks for the picture and the positive feedback!
   
  Mike
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*


----------



## ianmedium

^ wow, yet another super set up!

 I really like the idea of this battery power pack as it gives the best of all worlds, more powerful supply for the stepdance yet with the isolation of battery power, heck it is small enough for me to use portable as well as I tend to do 99% of my portable listening in coffee shops whilst writing on my iPad, can these be got on eBay I wonder?

Zilch, I am just editing this post as you beat me to it, what are the batteries you talk of? I am looking forward to your thoughts..

With the xp how does one connect it to the stepdance?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi ianmedium!
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> ^ wow, yet another super set up!
> 
> I really like the idea of this battery power pack as it gives the best of all worlds, more powerful supply for the stepdance yet with the isolation of battery power, heck it is small enough for me to use portable as well as I tend to do 99% of my portable listening in coffee shops whilst writing on my iPad, can these be got on eBay I wonder?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, I can't believe how many people are using LCD-2s with their Stepdance - they just keep coming out of the woodwork and it affirms how great an amp the Stepdance really is!
   
  Now if everyone could please stop posting pics of their HiFiMan players feeding their Stepdance > LCD-2 combos, I could stop dreaming about them at night!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ----
   
  To answer your questions... 
   
  1)  The XP8000 can be found at several retailers, including *Amazon* - I've never looked for them at eBay.
   
  The XP8000 has one jack for charging and three jacks for output voltages - 5V, 12V, and 19V (according to the *specs seen here*).
   
  From all my research on Lithium Polymer batteries, however, I suspect that the actual voltages from those three XP8000 jacks are multiples of 3.7 Volts:  either 7.4V, 14.8V, and 22.2V (all higher than spec at full charge)  -OR-  3.7V, 11.1V, and 18.5V (all lower than spec at full charge - less likely).
   
  It's very possible that Enercell has used some kind of IC to regulate the XP8000 voltages to the exact spec for each of the three output jacks (instead of just tapping a six-cell LiPo pack in various combinations of series or parallel to get non-spec voltages).
   
*I would really love it if Racio has a voltmeter (or mutlimeter) and could measure the voltage of all three jacks for us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
  In any case, going by the specs, the highest voltage offered by the XP8000 that can be used with the Stepdance (which has a 15-Volt limit) is 12-Volts - a definite improvement over the *8.4-Volt rechargeable iPowerUS* batteries I'm currently using with the Stepdance, internally.
   
  2)  See *my post to this thread, four days ago,* for more info about the *14.8V 1000mAh batteries* I ended up ordering.
   
  At this writing, having ordered the 14.8-Volt batteries, but not having received them yet, I can't give you any impressions - but they hold the promise of a slightly higher sound quality than the 12-Volt XP8000, lower cost, less weight, less bulk, less play time, less versatility (for use with other devices), and will require soldering two wires into a Type H coaxial power plug to get it connected to the Stepdance. 
   
  Keep in mind that the XP8000 can also serve as an excellent desktop power supply - as long as you don't plug it into AC to charge it while listening to the Stepdance.
   
  On that note, the *Thunder AC6 Charger* I ordered can also be used to charge a *14.8-Volt 5000 mAh LiPo pack*, if I ever wanted a big heavy DC battery for use on the desktop.
   
  3)  *Racio should be able to confirm this*, but the XP8000 comes with a power cord that includes many different tips that can be swapped at will - including a 3.5mm outside diameter / 1.35 mm (inside diameter) tip that will plug right into the Stepdance - no soldering required.  Just make sure you orient the polarized tip such that the + pole of the battery pack is at the tip, not the barrel of the connector. 
   
  Mike
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*


----------



## cooperpwc

Racio, please do confirm that the XP8000 comes with the right tip for the Stepdance. This is looking like an ideal solution for the Stepdance as a desktop amp.


----------



## ianmedium

Mike.
  Thank you so much for the information. I am now seriously considering this unit as my main power source for both portable and home use. The bag I carry my gear in has more than enough room for both this addition and the algorythm when I get that!


----------



## cooperpwc

Revisiting an earlier issue....
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I have concluded that there is one downside to the Stepdance as a home amp - specifically when used with highly sensitive IEMs.  (Well, two if you include the difficulty of finding a good linear regulated power supply but that can be solved.) I refer to the minimum volume limitation; the Stepdance doesn't attenuate down to zero. I had Jan swap out the low gain resisitor to reduce volume by 6 db and so that has become a non-issue going portable with the iMod. I do now sometimes listen at minimum volume (not often) but that is always quite quiet and I never feel that I am being forced to listen too loud. Problem fully solved. However, the iMod is a non-amplified DAC.
> 
> USB Monica, which has the discreet Rudolf Broertjes' SS I/V Gain Stage, is louder. I could live with the minimum volume but not happily. The solution in Foobar is to use replay gain with an additional -3 db pre amp stage (which should be used anyway to avoid RG clipping). The result is perfect volume control on the Stepdance (and I do otherwise like replay gain which is well implemented in Foobar). However, the _necessity _of doing this is of course not ideal.
> 
> The volume control is one of the sweetest features of the Stepdance; it's smooth, balanced between the channels, and sounds stepless during adjustments. The one improvement I would like to see - to be a fully versatile portable/home amp with highly sensitive IEMs like the ES5 - is further downwards attenuation steps.


 

 As an update, I am not actually using ReplayGain in Foobar with the USB Monica + Stepdance + ES5 combination. I hate to use digital volume reduction if it can be avoided. I have found that with most of my music, the Stepdance is not too loud. (Note: On my Stepdance, Jan swapped out a couple of resistors to lower the low gain setting by 6db.) So I leave the Foobar volume at maximum. I have also used Foobar's 'global keyboard shortcuts function' to program Ctrl + _left arrow _to drop Foobar's volume control to -6 db when needed. (Ctrl + _up arrow _returns Foobar to full volume; Ctrl + _right arrow _drops Foobar's volume to -12 db but I have never had to use this latter control.) Problem solved and I can output Foobar bit perfect the vast majority of the time.
   
  Now an interesting discovery...  I have been playing with the USB Monica + Stepdance combination with my Beyer DT880/600s. I still believe that these cans deserve a powerful home amp. The surprise though is that even with my reduced low gain setting, I am getting more than enough volume for the DT880/600s. This is highly desirable as I can switch back and forth with the ES5 without changing the internal gain switches. Even more surprising is that the low gain setting is sounding a bit warmer and fuller than the high gain setting. The treble is less overtly bright (always a DT880 issue) and the bass is more authoritative. Actually it is sounding fantastic. 
   
  Unfortunately, with my reduced low gain setting and the iMod out, the available volume is not always sufficient for the DT880/600s. The iMod line out is quieter than USB Monica.
   
  Here is a question for the willing:  Is anyone else using the Stepdance low gain setting with full size cans?


----------



## ianmedium

That is very interesting Paul.
  I will switch the gain setting today and try it later with the Denons but first with the Triple fi's whilst out writing and will report back.


----------



## cooperpwc

Give it a try, Ian. I will be curious if you hear a difference with the Denons between the low and high gain settings, which you prefer and why.


----------



## ianmedium

Paul, your knowledge never ceases to amaze me!
I am at this moment listening via the triple fi's and it really has made a positive difference on low gain. It is similar to the experience I had a while ago in having more powerful batteries though a lot more.

There seems to be and increased naturalness to the sound, smoother but still has the crispness that I love. I am as I type, listening to Lyle Lovett and his excellent, I love everybody album which is beautifully produced and of course excellent musicianship.

The percussion on this album is stunning and what running on low gain does is still retain the attack but give the sound, how can I put it, yes! A more natural organic feel, this amp just continues to impress me and create and even deeper love of my music collection.

Thank you again Paul, your contributions are so valuable to this forum. I can't wait to hear the Denon's when I get home, man this is intoxicating! And remember this is on a plain old iPod, I can't even begin to imagine what it will be like when I get the solo!

One last thing, though on low gain. I have not had to adjust the volume up much at all, only half a notch!


----------



## ianmedium

So, an update to my last post.
   
  I am home now and have the Denon's and am listening to the stepdance on low gain.
   
  It is a very similar experience to the triple fi's in that the music has taken on an even greater organic presence.
   
  It always seems the case with improvements, one then notices the shortcomings from before even though you did not know they existed previously!
   
  I would say there is less grain to the music now, treble still sparkles but has a less harsh feel. It is not that the edges have been smoothed off more that they have become better defined and realistic. One can feel the organic nature of a drum skin more, violins have a more woody earthy feel to them just as I hear them in life. There also seems to be a tad more detail to the music, like another veil has lifted from the music.
   
  Vocals have more presence,more intimacy I feel. This is a really noticeable difference, in fact I cannot think of a reason to put the stepdance in high gain mode ever again!
   
  Now to something else that is very special. I love Wagner's ring cycle (actually make that, love all of Wagner's works!) At the start of the ring we are greeted with an incredibly moving piece, Vorspiel, the introduction to Das Rhinegold.
   
  The piece quietly builds with majesty and at the same time imbibing one with a feeling of absolute peace. It is an immensely moving piece, very delicate and full of layers which then leads into the soprano beginning act 1.
   
  With the stepdance set on low gain one not only experiences an even greater level of emotional involvement but also I feel the texture of the multiple layers building in this piece. This, to me, is what a good replay system is all about! It draws one into the music, into the performance, into the emotion.
   
  The soprano's voice has a transparency and creaminess that draws one in. I know this is a hackneyed expression but yet again with the stepdance/Denon combination I have found another layer of musical enjoyment and involvement, this combination really is wonderful. Thank you again Paul, I really so owe you several beers!
   
  PS. The Denon's require one and half notches more on the volume to achieve my desired listening levels, still very well within the stepdances volume scale.


----------



## Woody469

@cooperpwc " Is anyone else using the Stepdance low gain setting with full size cans?"
   
  Yes, after reading long ago in this thread that average_joe was using low gain with his StepDance and LCD-2 I decided to try it as well. I too prefer the low gain setting and experience results the same as ianmedium and cooperpwc describe above.


----------



## shrisha

Hello Paul, What makes you believe that Beyers TD880/600 deserve a powerful home amp? Do you feel like Stepdance not sufficient enough for them? My Stedance on the way and it's makes me nerves a bit since Jan promised me that Stepdance is driving 600Ohms cans with authority.


----------



## cooperpwc

Thanks for the kind words, Ian . Good to know that I am not delusional in my discovery and that you have the same experience with the Denons. Oh, I will take you up on  those beers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







   
   
  @Woody469: Thanks, I must have missed that in Joe's earlier post.
   
   
  @shrisha: Please don't worry. The Stepdance is doing a lovely job with the DT880/600s. I am not at all oipposed to buying the Stepdance to drive 600 ohm Beyers. In fact, that was part of my decision process.
   
  I have been a bit more opposed to buying the 600 ohm Beyers exclusively to use with the Stepdance. If that was to be your sole kit, the thinking is that the 250 ohm Beyers is a better choice. The 600 ohm headphones were intended for amps that can swing massive voltage, not even standard home amps. That is why the 600 ohm headphone is a specialty item, not the standard release.
   
  Anyway, snce switching to low gain, I am having to revisit my thinking somewhat. I am listening to Eminem's Stain right now and it is... authoritative, smooth, lovely.


----------



## ianmedium

Your on Paul, any time your near these shores a pint of tres pistoles or two is on me! Thanks also to Joe,I missed that post.
   
  I am sitting here, now on my second battery just lapping up the music, what a great hobby this is EH!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Your on Paul, any time your near these shores a pint of tres pistoles or two is on me! Thanks also to Joe,I missed that post.
> 
> I am sitting here, now on my second battery just lapping up the music, what a great hobby this is EH!


 

 Second battery indeed. Now that I am using the Stepdance at my computer, the alkaline battery unit consumption is going up. I will be back in Toronto soon for a visit (too bad, not your part of Canada) and I will be looking for the Energizer XP8000. I frankly cannot find a suitable linear regulated ~230 volt PSU that I can get shipped to China. Anyway the XP8000 should be perfect for long listening, and 12 volts from battery should provide excellent SQ..


----------



## ianmedium

From what I am reading I have a feeling the XP8000 is going to be the better solution quality to dollar wise!
   
  After all one is getting a higher power ultra clean supply where as one would have to spend a great deal on a mains supply that comes as close to clean and knowing now how important the power supply is to this amp that makes choosing the XP over an equivalent priced mains power adapter a no brainer for me!


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> -snipped-
> 
> 1)  The XP8000 can be found at several retailers, including *Amazon* - I've never looked for them at eBay.
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry for the late reply Mike. FYI, I was indeed able to test the 3 output ports (5v, 12v, and 19v) with a digital multimeter, and the actual readings were 5v, 11.9v and 18.6v respectively.
   
  With regards to the tip, unfortunately, my XP8000 arrived from Amazon without the correct tip for the Stepdance (which coincidentally is the same size as the 12v jack). But luckily, I was able to source a pair of angled tips that would fit the StepDance perfectly, and using 14awg speaker wires, we made a short 1.5 inch cable with the correct polarity to connect the Meier amp and the XP8000 and velcroed the two units together, as seen in the pic I posted back there.
   
  By the way, sorry for the confusion but the HiFiMan DAP in the pic isn't mine, I'm actually using a 160GB iMod as my portable source for my lossless files. That photo was taken while a few fellow HeadPhilers of mine were testing their owns gears with my Meier amp in a recent meet.


----------



## raizetcity

guys i am just going to order the  stepdance.but reading those threads,seems,the battery is  a real issue.does anyone try the   sanyosanyo
   sanyo pedaj juice 9v rechargeable mobile booster?it 'expensive.but seems to be perfect.i just like to know if it can match with the stepdance


----------



## raizetcity

just talking about the sanyo pedal juice 9v rechargeable mobile booster


----------



## ianmedium

Just a quick question for those with the XP8000, I notice that there are six right angle tips that come with it, will one of these be the twelve volt tip and am I right in thinking that tip will fit the power input on the back of the stepdance?
I am so close to pulling the trigger on this as I know extra power gives and even better sound and am quite prepared to cart the extra bulk around with me for portable use!

Also how long between charges does one get using this battery?

Edit, I have just been looking at the Energizer site so will re-frame my question, I notice it is the cable, not the tip that dictates the 12volt supply so which of the supplied 6 tips would I use for the stepdance?
Thanks in advance folks, after much searching the cheapest I can get it for is B&H Photo who will ship it to Canada taxes and shipping $108

Oh, one last question, Racio has checked the output voltage at 11.9 for the xp. What would the difference be between that and the true 9.6V of the powerex in sound, anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi raizetcity!
  Quote: 





raizetcity said:


> just talking about the sanyo pedal juice 9v rechargeable mobile booster


 
   
  I don't know of anyone using the Sanyo Eneloop Pedal Juice with the Stepdance, but I researched it a while back and decided not to go with it because it only puts out 9 Volts and it's too heavy and bulky for my portable needs, but the size and weight wouldn't be a problem if used as a desktop power supply. 
   
  Althought a 9-Volt supply falls within the 6-Volt to 15-Volt range required by the Stepdance, at only 9 Volts, the Sanyo Eneloop Pedal Juice can never perform any better than a 9-Volt Alkaline internal battery (disregarding duration of play, of course).
   
  This will be the third time I've posted the following in this thread, but here goes: 
   
*In a January 11th e-mail I received from Jan Meier in response to my questions, he wrote:*
   
*    "Yes, a good powersupply *[for the Stepdance]* will definitely improve on sound quality, especially when it's supply voltage is so much higher than your battery voltage."*
   
  That's why I'm pursuing a 14.8-Volt solution.  UPS is scheduled to make the delivery tomorrow.  Joy!
   
  That said, for those like you (raisetcity) who have not yet handled a Stepdance, there is a whole lot of sound quality to be enjoyed just using an 8.4-Volt rechargeable internal battery, thanks in part to Jan Meier's voltage doubling circuit.  So don't let all this experimentation with higher voltages give you any cause for concern about using an internal battery.  I've enjoyed many hours of wonderful Stepdance > LCD-2 listening while using the 8.4-volt rechargeables.

 Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Racio!
   
  Quote: 





racio said:


> Sorry for the late reply Mike. FYI, I was indeed able to test the 3 output ports (5v, 12v, and 19v) with a digital multimeter, and the actual readings were 5v, 11.9v and 18.6v respectively.
> 
> With regards to the tip, unfortunately, my XP8000 arrived from Amazon without the correct tip for the Stepdance (which coincidentally is the same size as the 12v jack). But luckily, I was able to source a pair of angled tips that would fit the StepDance perfectly, and using 14awg speaker wires, we made a short 1.5 inch cable with the correct polarity to connect the Meier amp and the XP8000 and velcroed the two units together, as seen in the pic I posted back there.
> 
> By the way, sorry for the confusion but the HiFiMan DAP in the pic isn't mine, I'm actually using a 160GB iMod as my portable source for my lossless files. That photo was taken while a few fellow HeadPhilers of mine were testing their owns gears with my Meier amp in a recent meet.


 


 Hey, no problem on the delay - I'm thrilled that someone who actually owns the Energizer XP8000 has taken the time to measure the voltages at the three output jacks!  Thank you very much!
   
  So, now we know that the 12-Volt jack actually delivers 12-Volts (+/- a bit with discharge, I suppose).   That makes it a pretty good DC pack for use with the Stepdance, in terms of voltage - better for sure than the 8.4-Volt internal rechargeable LiPo batteries I'm currently using.
   
  Regarding capacity, the specs show that it has a capacity of 8000 mAh at 5-Volts and 2000 mAh at 20-Volts.  This means that at 12-Volts (with the Stepdance), it would have a capacity of 3333.33 mAh (or better than 8 times the capacity of internal rechargeable batteries). 
   
     8000 mAh * 5-Volts = 40,000 milliwatt-hours   (enough to power a 40-Watt light bulb for one hour)
     2000 mAh * 20-Volts = 40,000 milliwatt-hours
   
     So...  40,000 milliwatt-hours / 12-Volts = 3333.33 mAh  (enough to power the 1242-milliwatt Stepdance for 32.2 hours!)
   
  Where did I get 1242-milliwatts?  In an e-mail exchange with Jan Meier, he wrote that when using my 13.8-Volt regulated power supply, the maximum current that the Stepdance can demand (in High Current mode, to which it goes automatically when an external supply is attached), is 45 milliamps per channel (90 mA, total).  13.8-Volts * 90 milliamps = 1242-milliwatts (or 1.242 Watts).  Dividing 1242 milliwatts into the 40,000 millwatt-hour capacity of the Energizer XP8000, gives us 32.2 hours of play time.  (I realize there's a little slop in my calculations because 12-Volts does not equal 13.8-Volts, but I'm not going to trouble Jan Meier with the question:  "How much current can the Stepdance draw with a 12-Volt external supply?"   I'm pretty sure that at just about any supply voltage the maxium current demand will be somewhere around 90 to 100 mA, with a mean current consumption of 50 mA.
   
  Lastly, please don't confuse my use of milliwatts with the number of milliwatts driving your headphones.  I'm talking about the number of milliwatts of DC power consumed at the back end of the amplifier.
   
  -----
   
  Regarding the interchangeable tips that come with the XP8000:   I thought that the purchase price includes one free tip of your choice per year for the life of ownership - or something like that - for any tip they make that's not included in the original set.  Did you (Racio) buy the XP8000 new?  If so, are you aware of the free tip program?  (They do charge for shipping, if I recall correctly.)
   
  Thanks again for taking the voltage measurements!
   
  By the way,  B&H Photo is offering the XP8000 for $80.59, currently - best price I've seen, lately.  These guys are very reputable - I've bought a lot of camera gear from them over the years.
   
  Also:  KLS was the first poster to suggest using the XP8000 with the Stepdance:  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/435#post_7062790
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Mike,
  So using the XP would give us around 24 volts as the Stepdance doubles the voltage I think?


----------



## zilch0md

Yes, Jan Meier says that external supply voltages are doubled, as are internal battery voltages when in the High Current setting.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my poor wallet! All that and 32 hours of continuous playback!
  Thanks so much Mike for taking the time to do all the calculations, idiots like me are very grateful!


----------



## cooperpwc

I am really shocked by how stunning the Stepdance sounds with the DT880/600s in low gain mode. If it can improve any further from 9 to 12 volts, that is pretty exciting.


----------



## ianmedium

That is great news Paul. It can only improve with more volts!
  I have a feeling that the more volts equal more headroom and ease of driving (a pure supposition at this time on my part) which is what a desktop mains power supply would give. As I mentioned before with the XP8000 it means in the stepdances case a true 24 volts.
   
  I pulled the trigger last night so should be able to tell in the next week or so, just have to wait for shipping from the States!
   
  I am now thinking how I am going to carry this. I think I will leave it separate from the ipod/stepdance but keep it connected and just leave in in it's pouch and in the lowepro bag as it has a reasonable length of cord that way on the table in the coffee shop or at home all that is showing is the stepdance/ipod.


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi Racio!
> 
> Hey, no problem on the delay - I'm thrilled that someone who actually owns the Energizer XP8000 has taken the time to measure the voltages at the three output jacks!  Thank you very much!
> 
> ...


 

  
  'Twas my pleasure! Yep, got mine brand new for $76 off Amazon a couple of weeks ago, I'm quite surprised they're currently selling at $92 already. By the way, contrary to the XP8000's specs online, which is 2000mA @ 12v, printed at the back of my unit it says that it's 5v=1000mA, *12v=3000mA*, & 19v=2000mA, a recent product update I reckon.
   
  With regards to the free tips, although I'm aware of it, I don't think I'll bother getting any. I find the supplied cables too long for portable use for the Meier, and IMO, DIY'ing a shorter cable with angled tips is the best option. On second thought though, a tip for my MacBook would be a boon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Wikipedia:* _Yep_ is a commercial document management software program, available on Mac OS X. *»*


----------



## raizetcity

do we have to make a cable?seems the right tip is missing when you order the xp8000,what kind of tip is missing where can we get the right one. by the way i just plan to use it in a portable way
  it's a major improvement with this battery guys


----------



## ianmedium

raizetcity said:


> do we have to make a cable?seems the right tip is missing when you order the xp8000,what kind of tip is missing where can we get the right one. by the way i just plan to use it in a portable way
> it's a major improvement with this battery guys




I was wondering that as well. I have mailed energizer with this question plus a copy of the specs of the plug needed that I found on Jan's website. As soon as I hear back from them I will post the answers here!


----------



## raizetcity

thanks ianmedium,we are all waiting for those news


----------



## Szadzik

What kind of tip connector is present on the XP8000?


----------



## ces456

Well, the power light went out on my Stepdance after about 3 weeks of use.  I guess this is not critical, but it's a little annoying.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Racio!
   
  Quote: 





racio said:


> [snip]
> 
> I find the supplied cables too long for portable use for the Meier, and IMO, DIY'ing a shorter cable with angled tips is the best option.
> 
> [snip]


 
   
  Can you tell us where you found a solderable, right-angled coaxial power connector for the Stepdance?  I'd much rather use that than a stratight connector.
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ces456 said:


> Well, the power light went out on my Stepdance after about 3 weeks of use.  I guess this is not critical, but it's a little annoying.


 

 You definitely should get that fixed. Contact Jan, he is great to deal with.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Here is a question for the willing:  Is anyone else using the Stepdance low gain setting with full size cans?


 


  I've switched to low gain for my DT990/250s and the stepdance has no problem driving them.


----------



## cooperpwc

Avi, how do you find the DT990/250 SQ in low gain mode compared with high gain?


----------



## ianmedium

No news from energizer yet guys.I will update as soon as I hear from them!
  OT, I have just spent the last 6 hours burning a new version of the ring cycle that I have wanted for years, the Bohm 1967 live version, 14 CD's of pure bliss burned lossless to my itunes. I am now sitting here in absolute joy listening to it!
   
  I must be mad ya know, I now have two versions of the ring!!


----------



## zilch0md

Hey everyone,
   
  I've just finished applying edits to several of my earlier posts in this thread, warning future readers not to purchase the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I ordered.  Here's the edit I felt compelled to append to my earlier posts:
   
*Edit applied on 15 February 2011 - Warning:  Don't purchase any of the 14.8-Volt LiPo batteries I recommended, above - Get the 11.1-Volt LiPo batteries offered by the same retailer, instead.  I've only today learned that the voltage specs for RC hobbiest batteries such as the  **Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh 4S1P 14.8v 20C LiPoly Battery  are NOMINAL voltages!  This means that a 14.8-Volt battery is READY TO BE CHARGED when it gets DOWN to 14.8-Volts!  When fully charged, add 0.5 Volts per cell - which for these 4-cell batteries, equals another 2.0 Volts.  So...  when this 14.8-Volt battery is fully charged, it's at 16.8-Volts - FAR in excess of the 15-Volt limit for the Stepdance.   If you're still interested in an external LiPo pack for the Stepdance, get the 11.1-Volt 3-cell LiPo batteries from the same retailer as linked above, or for less hassle but more bulk and weight, get the Energizer XP8000, which provides a 12.0-Volt output jack that can be used with the Stepdance.  Search this thread for more info on the XP8000.   Mike*
   
  Now that I know what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  I'm thinking I will order a couple of 11.1-Volt (nominal) Blue LiPo's, which when fully charged, will deliver 4.2-Volts per cell * 3 cells = 12.6-Volts. 
   
  The *Thunder AC6 Charger*  is a geek's delight, by the way - lots of fun to program and operate, but it could be seen by some as way too much hassle, compared to plugging an Energizer XP8000 into its charger.
   
  More later...
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Mike, purely out of interest as I have ordered the XP8000. How does one connect the batteries you mention to the stepdance?


----------



## zilch0md

Hey ianmdedium!
   
  Good for you - thanks for joining in the experimentation! 
   
  I still think the XP8000 is a great choice, in terms of ease of use and capacity, especially.  But I'm still bent on keeping the weight down and the voltage a little higher, if possible.
   
  I'm now considering the 12.6-Volt solution - with a fully charged *Blue LiPo 11.1-Volt 3-cell 1800 mAh* RC battery.
   
  To answer your question, consider this photo from the link provided above (at the HobbyPartz site):
   

   
  The four-conductor white connector is the balanced* charging cable *- it's called a JST-XH connector - it is used to connect the battery to a balancing chager, like the *Thunder AC6 Charger*.  This four-conductor cable will *not *be used when powering the Stepdance.
   
  The larger, two-conductor cable is called the* discharge cable *- it's the cable that must be connected to the Stepdance.  The big red connector is called a 4.0 mm (polarized) Banana Connector.  It's also used during charging, so that the charger can monitor the overall voltage of the pack.   
   
  I will have to purchase another 4.0 Bannana Connector, just like the one seen in the photo, solder it to one end of a two-conductor cable that has a *Type H Coaxial Power Plug* at the other end for the Stepdance.  That connector will have to be soldered, also.
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much Mike for the clear description. Even to a complete imbecile in matters technical like me you made it easy to understand!
   
  I am very much looking forward to your thoughts on this battery, I know I am looking forward to hearing the differences in more power with the XP. I don't think any other portable amp has received this much attention to power supply before.. A testament to how capable it is I think!
   
  Listening last night to my new Version of the ring I am again reminded of how it conveys scale and yet at the same time intimacy.. A remarkable amp!


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi Racio!
> 
> 
> Can you tell us where you found a solderable, right-angled coaxial power connector for the Stepdance?  I'd much rather use that than a stratight connector.
> ...


 
   
  Hey Mike,

 I got the angled tips from a walwart charger of mine, a universal China-made Newstar 5v charger (which I bought for my Millett Hybrid portable headamp) and had a set of extra tips for different jacks. Here are pics of my StepDance with the XP8000...
   

   
  As you can see there, the size of the tips are the same for both ends of the short cable and connects to the 12v output of the XP8000. I actually bought the wallwart charger and the included tips from a local hardware store  (Ace Hardware) in my area, but unfortunately, I can't seem to find an online store which sells these Newstar charger, much less the tips that came with it.


----------



## ianmedium

racio said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I got the angled tips from a walwart charger of mine, a universal China-made Newstar 5v charger (which I bought for my Millett Hybrid portable headamp) and had a set of extra tips for different jacks. Here are pics of my StepDance with the XP8000...
> 
> ...




That looks wonderful!
I still have yet to hear from energizer about the tips, did you get the full complement of six right angle tips with your xp? I am hoping one of them will fit the stepdance! I don't mind the cable being long as I am going to keep the power supply in my little bag that I store my portable set up in rather than stack it as you have.

Having said that if you ever feel inclined to make a few more of those cables I sure would be interested as I am about as technically minded as a house brick!


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Avi, how do you find the DT990/250 SQ in low gain mode compared with high gain?


 


  Well, my ears are not good, but I certainly have not heard any drop off. I have not extensively tested back-and-forth between High and Low. Maybe if I have some time next week, I'll try it and report back.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





avi said:


> Well, my ears are not good, but I certainly have not heard any drop off. I have not extensively tested back-and-forth between High and Low. Maybe if I have some time next week, I'll try it and report back.


 

 Great. Having made more comparisons, the key diiference to my ears is an overall more natural balanced sound - it is smoother and more transparent.


----------



## cooperpwc

Nice cable indeed, racio! We will make an MOT of you yet.


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> -snipped-
> 
> 
> That looks wonderful!
> ...


 

 Thanks! I'll see if I could still find extra NewStar tips, but mind you guys, I just realized that using these DIY cables would void your warranty. Personally, this doesn't bother me much since I don't reckon the warranty will be recognized by our local Energizer importer/distributor.


----------



## raizetcity

hi racio,this a really nice cable i am just interested in ,i am like ian medium not very good with handling, if you can make one for me ,it would be fantastic.you have a real good set  up


----------



## Szadzik

I would be iterested in buyin gin 2 of them too.
  
  Quote: 





raizetcity said:


> hi racio,this a really nice cable i am just interested in ,i am like ian medium not very good with handling, if you can make one for me ,it would be fantastic.you have a real good set  up


----------



## ianmedium

I am in as well!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks for the information and pics Racio!
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Does anyone know how the mini to mini is that comes with the stepdance? 
   
  I would think that in a rig like:
   
  ipod touch -> Cypherlabs solo -> stepdance -> w1000x
   
  I would need for all 3 cables used in this setup to be of top quality so I don't get any degradation?
   
  Thinking of buying the interconnect cables for $200 that I can order with the solos, but if the stepdance's mini-mini is adequate, I might as well NOT, and save my $200 and look for a good usb dock


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Does anyone know how the mini to mini is that comes with the stepdance?
> 
> I would think that in a rig like:
> 
> ...


 

 I have been thinking the same thing myself. Eventually I will get the two cables from ALO but these things have to be done in steps!


----------



## Girls Generation

Actually the mini-mini that you can order with the solos are made for the bundle and it's too short for the stepdance imo :|


----------



## Girls Generation

Has any Canadians bought these yet? Or know of one who has? I'm wondering how much is the duty and if there is HST on it? And if I ask Meyer Audio to write 'used' on the customs declaration form?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Has any Canadians bought these yet? Or know of one who has? I'm wondering how much is the duty and if there is HST on it? And if I ask Meyer Audio to write 'used' on the customs declaration form?


 


  Yep, I have one, I paid no duties.
  It comes via Canada post and in my experience it is very rare  to get charged customs fees by them and if they do it is only usually HST.
  UPS and FEDEX I will never use and if it is the only option by the shipper then I don't get the item. I purchased a pen once from the US, cost $495, UPS fees alone not including duties came to just over $100!!


----------



## Girls Generation

OO that's good. DACs are dutyfree so i guess the solo will count as that  cuz essentially, it has a DAC in there :3 So you payed HST ?
  Yeah, I'm aware to stay away from ups and fedex >_<


----------



## zilch0md

An update on this project - Completed!
   
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey ianmdedium!
> 
> Good for you - thanks for joining in the experimentation!
> 
> ...


 


 First, let me say that I'm very pleased with the results, despite the many obstacles for a guy who isn't really a DIY-fer.  I've now got a small, light-weight, 11.1-Volt (discharged) / 12.6-Volt (charged), 2200mAh LiPo battery (longer than the one shown above) that fits nicely alongside my Stepdance in the carrying case *seen in these photos*.  (The new battery is not shown in those photos.)
   
  As happy as I am with the outcome, I cannot recommend this path to anyone else, given how difficult it was for me to assemble the parts, change the discharge connector on the battery to a 1545 Molex connector, change one of the charging cables on the *Thunder AC6 charger* to a Molex (not to mention teach myself how to use the charger), and build the power cable that runs from the battery to Stepdance (Molex at one end, Type H coaxial power plug at the other).  It required lots of shopping, online and at local electronics parts and RC hobby stores, and a fair amount of soldering). 
   
  Even now that it's all assembled and working beautifully, except for its small size and weight being a huge advantage in my mind, I'm far more comfortable with recommending the Energizer XP8000 as a portable 12-Volt LiPo pack for the Stepdance - going only on the specs, as I haven't actually used one, myself. 
   
  At 12.6-Volts 2200mAh, I've managed to greatly improve both the voltage and the capacity over the 8.4-Volt 520mAh LiPo iPowerUS internal batteries I was using for portable operation, but I'm not done yet - I'm still looking for a rechargeable battery pack that will deliver something closer to 15 Volts, without exceeding that limit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Mike


----------



## Armaegis

In the grand tradition of the internet... Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ianmedium

Mike.
  Thank you so much for experimenting for us so that those of us who are completely inept at this sort of thing do not blow up our amps or wallets in the pursuit of sonic bliss.
  I am hoping my XP will be here this week, still no reply from Energizer as to my tip query though!
   
  On a side note I converted one more person to the stepdance today! I sold a friend of mine my Sennheiser IE8's. He heard two tracks, one lossless on his 4th gen ipod touch, the other on my set up.. In his words the difference was night and day!


----------



## ben201

Bought protector but i was thinking about stepdance as well..
  Did I make the right choice?


----------



## cukis350

Has anyone using Energizer XP18000 with their stepdance? i know it's an overkill but in today's mobile tech-age, I dont think there's no such thing as overkill.  My only question is will it damage the Stepdance?  I know that the Stepdance only draws the amount of the currents the load is requiring, but still it does not hurt to ask if someone already experience of using one.
   
  thanks,
   
  Cuki


----------



## zilch0md

Hi ianmedium!
   
  Thanks for all the encouragement!
   
*I now have a 15.0-Volt portable solution for the Stepdance!   *
   
  The SQ is every bit as improved as the blue LED is brighter at 15.0-Volts!
   
  I had trouble uploading the individual pics to this thread, so I just created *a PDF file*, with lots of pictures!
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi ianmedium!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!
> 
> ...


 

 You, Sir, are a mad scientist.  
   
  Very nice. Thanks for the detailed PDF!


----------



## Girls Generation

How long does it last?
   
   
  and congrats!


----------



## Armaegis

More power!


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi ianmedium!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!
> 
> ...


 


  :notworthy:
   
  I hope you have as much, if not more, fun listening to your FrankenStepdance (for that set up is certainly a monster, in the best colloquial sense of the word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) as you seem to have had building it (or at least writing the documentation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Well done, good sir.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> How long does it last?


 


  I would like to know as well


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Great. Having made more comparisons, the key diiference to my ears is an overall more natural balanced sound - it is smoother and more transparent.


 
   
  Well, I've reminded myself why I listen to rock and not classical music in the office; I get too involved in classical music. I made the "mistake" of trying to compare low & high primarily using my absolute favorite piece of music (which is, of course hackneyed, etc.) The Choral movement of Beethoven's 9th. I used the HDTracks 24/96 version on my iMod, just in case there was a scintilla of extra clarity that even these lead-encased lobes on my head could pick up. I spent nearly a half hour with my eyes closed and a stupid grin on my face only stopping to flip the two switches and hit "back" on the iMod. Ahh, what beauty, what majesty, the drama, the pathos!
   
  OK, back to the matter at hand. For that piece of music, the only difference I could tell was that on low (adjusting for volume) the soundstage seemed larger, if that makes sense. Switching to high brings the instruments "closer" to my head. I don't know what "harsh" means audiophilliclly, but perhaps the high tones were ever so slightly more shrill on high?
   
  I next compared it using "Shake your Rump" (Beastie Boys Paul's Boutique ripped 24/96 from someone's original vinyl) and I cannot hear much of a difference (correcting for volume). I get the same punch in the bass, the same resolution. If I HAD to say there was a difference, and this may be SOLELY a factor of my imagination, it would be again, that perhaps on high, the soundstage is smaller. If on high, the stage is a circle 10 ft from my head, on low its 15 or 20. I don't even know if that makes sense, and I tried to isolate and hear if I could perceive any more separation of voices on low vs high, but I'm not sure I do, and I'm positive I'd fail an A/B/X test on that.
   
  So, at least, there is no harm to the music, IMO, going to low, and it allows the use of IEMs without opening up the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hope that helps.


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks guys!  I guess I am a mad scientist when it comes to pushing the Stepdance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I, too, would like to know how much play time I can get out of each of those LiPo batteries, but to come up with accurate numbers I will have to keep a log of my play time.  That's no big deal, but I just haven't done that yet. 
   
  Stay tuned...
   
  Mike


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi ianmedium!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!
> 
> ...


 

 Incredible work Mike! You're really pushing the limits on this amp, my hats off to you!


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





cukis350 said:


> Has anyone using Energizer XP18000 with their stepdance? i know it's an overkill but in today's mobile tech-age, I dont think there's no such thing as overkill.  My only question is will it damage the Stepdance?  I know that the Stepdance only draws the amount of the currents the load is requiring, but still it does not hurt to ask if someone already experience of using one.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Cuki


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/930#post_7283508


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, you really are the nutty professor of the stepdance owners club! I think we are going to have to bestowe a suitable title such as:
 "Resident experimenter stepdancious batterious extrodinaire!"

Great work, seeing though as I am as technically minded as a dyslexic chimp I am glad I took the easy route and got the XP!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


avi said:


> Well, I've reminded myself why I listen to rock and not classical music in the office; I get too involved in classical music. I made the "mistake" of trying to compare low & high primarily using my absolute favorite piece of music (which is, of course hackneyed, etc.) The Choral movement of Beethoven's 9th. I used the HDTracks 24/96 version on my iMod, just in case there was a scintilla of extra clarity that even these lead-encased lobes on my head could pick up. I spent nearly a half hour with my eyes closed and a stupid grin on my face only stopping to flip the two switches and hit "back" on the iMod. Ahh, what beauty, what majesty, the drama, the pathos!
> 
> OK, back to the matter at hand. For that piece of music, the only difference I could tell was that on low (adjusting for volume) the soundstage seemed larger, if that makes sense. Switching to high brings the instruments "closer" to my head. I don't know what "harsh" means audiophilliclly, but perhaps the high tones were ever so slightly more shrill on high?
> 
> ...


 

  
  Avi, thanks for the feedback. I think that it may depend on the headphones too. The DT880/600s are pushing the Stepdance to the max so the difference may be most pronounced. They really sound better in low gain mode - they sound fantastic.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Mike, you really are the nutty professor of the stepdance owners club! I think we are going to have to bestowe a suitable title such as:
> *"Resident experimenter stepdancious batterious extrodinaire!"*
> 
> Great work, seeing though as I am as technically minded as a dyslexic chimp I am glad I took the easy route and got the XP!


 


 Thanks!  I LIKE it! 
   
  See my new avatar!
   




   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

*"Resident experimenter stepdancious batterious extrodinaire!"*
  Excellent! So you are.
   
  Meanwhile I am pushing the envelope in a small way on optimising the Stepdance gain. I already had the low gain reduced by 6 db which has produced superb results for sensitive IEMs like the ES5. I now want the original low gain setting back because it has better SQ than the high gain setting with the DT880/600s, and I can also use that extra original 6 db with the iMod, DT880/600s and some of my quieter music. The solution is to set my high gain to the original low gain setting. Jan has given me the instructions to do this and I hope to execute it on my pending trip to Toronto. If it all works as planned, the result will be the _*Stepdance Low Gain Mod*_:
   
Maximal amplification: 5 / 16 dB (low/high gain)
 will become
Maximal amplification: -1 / 5 dB (low/high gain)
  
  This should provide optimal SQ and volume control for eveything from IEMs to 600 ohm full size headphones.
   
  We will see. I will certainly report back.


----------



## Girls Generation

I wish I had the knowledge and skills to do these kinds of modding. 
   
  Just ordered these today for my W1000x


----------



## cooperpwc

Girls Generation, with the 1000X, the original low gain setting will be optimal. They should sound great!


----------



## Axcelon

I've had the Stepdance for a while now, and have been listening using the SM3, Denon D2000, and Beyer DT800/600.
   
  While they all benefit from the Stepdance over older amps like the Predator or D10, the Denons really shine.  Their bass is more liquid, and I think the Stepdance overcomes the recessed mids problem the Denons have with many amps.  That said, for acoustic or classical music I still prefer the DT880/600.
   
  I'm on the LCD-2 waitlist, so that'll be a good addition to the mix.
   
  So far I have been using it only with the iMod, although I have the μDAC-2 and HDP and will try them as sources.
   
  zilch0md,
   
  That is really fantastic what you've done with portable batteries.  I like the idea of a huge mAh battery for home use too.  Actually, a diy voltage regulated circuit with additional buffer capacitance might go with a large battery like that quite well, although that's a bit more involved, especially if you want it to look polished and professional with a metal housing.  I'll have to keep RC batteries in mind in the future . . .
   
  What kind of bag is that in your pictures?  I've seen a bunch of camera bags that would fit for transporting it, but few will accommodate the iMod and ALO cable.


----------



## Girls Generation

What 1/4 to 1/8 adapter do you use? I was looking into silver dragon but I just went for the grado since stock w1000x cable is copper anyway.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> What 1/4 to 1/8 adapter do you use? I was looking into silver dragon but I just went for the grado since stock w1000x cable is copper anyway.


 

 I also have the Grado adaptor. They guarantee no sound deterioration (with Grados) so I don't see how you can go wrong. I used to use it with Darth Beyers. It works well when I need it.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Thanks!  I LIKE it!
> 
> See my new avatar!
> 
> ...


 

 I love it!


----------



## zilch0md

Hi!
  
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> How long does it last?
> 
> 
> and congrats!


 

*The Blue LiPo 4-Cell 1000mAh battery, when charged to 16.8-Volts, then discharged to 15.0-Volts prior to use with the Stepdance, lasts 3.5 hours powering the Stepdance *before the voltage drops to 12.0-Volts (3.0-Volts per cell - at which point, the battery absolutely must be recharged).  
   
  Remember that at 1000 mAh, this is the smallest and lightest 4-Cell LiPo battery I could find = it's not much larger than a 9-Volt battery and it's a whole lot easier to swap with a fresh battery than swapping the internal 9-Volt batteries.
   
  And you can't forget that it does offer the SQ of a full 15.0-Volts.
   
  I literally wear the case while listening - so keeping the weight down is important to me, but the same solution for 15.0-Volts can be had with 4-Cell batteries as large as 5000 mAh - which would last about 35 hours.  And there are many available sizes in between.
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Lol, I wish I had the knowledge to do these things. Going to get a fresh stepdance in the mail in the next week or so


----------



## cooperpwc

Hah! The proof that you are the true _Resident experimenter stepdancious batterious extrodinaire _is that you have found a Stepdance mod that actually reduces battery life in pursuit of sound perfection. We shall build a statue.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Quote: 





axcelon said:


> I've had the Stepdance for a while now, and have been listening using the SM3, Denon D2000, and Beyer DT800/600.
> 
> While they all benefit from the Stepdance over older amps like the Predator or D10, the Denons really shine.  Their bass is more liquid, and I think the Stepdance overcomes the recessed mids problem the Denons have with many amps.  That said, for acoustic or classical music I still prefer the DT880/600.
> 
> ...


 


 Totally agree with you regarding the Denons, I have the D5000s and on the low gain setting they sound sublime through the imod, I have to run the high gain setting through my orthos though and the detail and soundstage is far weaker.
  The Senn 650s sound damn sweet as do my Grados, but it is the Denons on the low gain setting that really excell, in fact the sonic quality exceeds that of my high cost tube amp, only with the Denons and only on the low gain setting, the depth and detail is staggering.


----------



## cooperpwc

Hi B0wl1ng, which orthos are you using? Thanks!


----------



## b0wl1ng

Hi, Fostex T50RP, average out of the box but sensational when modified, they have gained a cult status on here, they do take some driving though, I cannot imagine the Audeze working well with the stepdance.
  That being said the Fostex are fine on the high gain setting but not as effective as when I run them through my tube amps.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





b0wl1ng said:


> Hi, Fostex T50RP, average out of the box but sensational when modified, they have gained a cult status on here, they do take some driving though, I cannot imagine the Audeze working well with the stepdance.
> That being said the Fostex are fine on the high gain setting but not as effective as when I run them through my tube amps.


 

 Thanks for the reply. Yes The Fostex are well regarded. (Thunderpants when wooded, I believe.) I ask because I am about to undergo a radical mod that will eliminate the Stepdance high gain. It won't be for everyone and I just want to know which headphones will no longer be supported. Cheers!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks!
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Hah! The proof that you are the true _Resident experimenter stepdancious batterious extrodinaire _is that you have found a Stepdance mod that actually reduces battery life in pursuit of sound perfection. We shall build a statue.


 

 You've got me there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The whole charging process has become a ritualistic obcession - anything to optimize the SQ...
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

B< your knowledge.


----------



## zilch0md

Axcelon had to PM me to get my attention regarding this question, posted a while ago:
   
  Quote: 





> axcelon said:
> 
> 
> > [snip]
> ...


 
   
  I've just responded to his PM, but for the benefit of others, it's a *Case Logic TBC-304 Camera Case.*
   
  I found it at my local WalMart.
   
  Pics:  *http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/439019/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xiv/2310#post_7250861*
   
  Mike


----------



## Vader815

I've read the first 35 and the last 10 pages of this thread, but I'm ashamed to say the majority of what's been said goes over my head, and the rest goes way way over. 
   
   
  Basically, I'm looking for an amp for my HD595's and might eventually go HD650's or another of similar expense and quality eventually. 
   
  I'd want the amp for mobile listening as well as from my MacBook, but the battery life concerns me. 
   
  Few questions... 
   
  A.) Will this specific amp do okay being driven from line-out on my 2 year old MB?
   
  B.) I see mostly talk of battery life, no idea how any of that works with different batteries and building these contraptions. I know some people posted some rechargable ones that last 5 hours each. Any better remedies than that? Any way to just plug it into a wall without these custom built battery kit-things. 
   
  C.) What's better, line-out from my iPhone 3Gs or to plug it in via the connector at the bottom? 
   
  Also, does the $370 listed on the site for the U.S. include shipping?


----------



## Girls Generation

The connector at the bottom IS line out. The 3.5mm jack is 'headphone out.'
   
  Yes, it includes shipping. You just gotta pay that and Jan will take care of the rest.
  Quote: 





vader815 said:


> C.) What's better, line-out from my iPhone 3Gs or to plug it in via the connector at the bottom?
> 
> Also, does the $370 listed on the site for the U.S. include shipping?


----------



## cukis350

racio said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/930#post_7283508



Racio I meant the XP18000 not the XP8000


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





vader815 said:


> I've read the first 35 and the last 10 pages of this thread, but I'm ashamed to say the majority of what's been said goes over my head, and the rest goes way way over.
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm looking for an amp for my HD595's and might eventually go HD650's or another of similar expense and quality eventually.
> ...


 

 I have not heard the Stepdance with those Senheissers but I regard the 650 as of the same genre as my Beyers - a high impedance headphone that the Stepdance is ideally suited to drive as portable amps go. It should be a good combination. The Stepdance will sound better from the iPhone line out (i.e. the connector at the bottom) using an LOD than from the headphone out. I get somewhere in the 10-12 hours range from cheap alkaline batteries.


----------



## ianmedium

The $370 includes shipping worldwide, makes the amp even more of a bargain!


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Vader815!
   
  I'm at least partially responsible for all the battery bloat in this thread, so please forgive me as I bloat the thread some more... 
   
  But I'll keep it simple. 
   
  Despite all the talk of higher-voltage solutions, I'm comfortable with predicting that will be pleased powering the Stepdance with the internal batteries I still use on occasion:
   
  If you get the Stepdance, I'm suggesting you buy at least two of these:   http://www.batteryjunction.com/ipowerus-9v-520.html
   
  and one of these:  http://www.batteryjunction.com/ipowerus-9v-charger.html
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike
   
       Quote:


vader815 said:


> [snip]
> 
> B.) I see mostly talk of battery life, no idea how any of that works with different batteries and building these contraptions. I know some people posted some rechargable ones that last 5 hours each. Any better remedies than that? Any way to just plug it into a wall without these custom built battery kit-things.
> 
> [snip]


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, I for one am glad you "bloated" the thread with battery news! The amp is so perfect that all we are left with is power solutions to allow the amp to shine even more and you have been invaluable in getting to the bottom of it!
   
  In fact I would offer that the perfect high power solution that still keeps things sensible cost wise is to not go for mains power but for the solutions yourself and others have provided vis a vis high power external battery power. Something the home Audiophiles have been playing around with for years to lessen the dreaded "mains Grain" that can inflict high quality equipment that is so refined as to hear said grain!
   
  I am so hoping that my XP8000 will be with me tomorrow!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks ianmedium!
   
  Your encouragement is truly inspiring.  It's nice to have such positive feedback. 
   
  I think you made a great choice in going with the XP8000.  It's going to be a LOT more convenient to use than the LiPo batteries I'm using - especially when it comes to charging it - just plug it in and walk away.
   
  I really like the promise of vesatility offered by the XP8000, too - 5V, 12V, 19V - that's cool!  I have three or four devices that recharge on USB ports, so how cool is it to have a portable charger for those gizmos?  (In addition to running your Stepdance.)
   
  I can't wait to hear your impressions.
   
  Enjoy!
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

No worries Mike, Your information like Paul's has been so helpful to me.
  Bad news was that the XP was not in my friends mailbox in the States today so I have to wait until Friday next week to get it!
   
  On a side note I whiled away an hour or so today at my local hifi store listening to other headphones with my set up.
  They stock Denons, Ultrasone, Grado, Sennheiser and Beyer.
   
  Firstly I tried once again the D7000's, magnificent headphones but it was good to hear them again and compare them with my Jmoney 5000's. Here in Canada the 5000's run to $899, 7000's $1200 (not including 12% tax!) It really confirmed what I experienced before, the 5000's with Jmoney pads come so close to the 7000 sound that unless you can get the 7000's at discount go for the 5000's!
   
  Next up were the senn HD800's, to be fair they only had about 20 hours on them so I make these comments with that proviso and will adjust them next week if necessary once I try them again with burn in. I must admit I am not keen on the sound. I found it a little flat and not that musical, very analytical I thought but for me lacking emotion. I also got to try the Grado PS1000. I liked these more, they seemed more musical to me but I still did not like them as much as my 5000's
   
  I did not get to try the Ultrasone's but did try the Beyer T50p which I thought a lovely little headphone.
   
  It really does pay to listen to all these I find and in no way am I saying the ones I did not like were bad, just not the sound I like very much, if those sound traits are ones you like then great!
   
  Now, the point. The Stepdance had no problem powering any of these phones, it did it with great ease. Also the guy in the store stocks the Graham Slee portable headphone amp and really wanted me to try it. It does not come anywhere near the sound quality of the stepdance, everything seemed lifeless and flat with the Graham. I let the assistant do an A/B with the stepdance as he really thought highly of the graham Slee amp.. Not anymore!
   
  He could not believe the sound coming from the Stepdance and tried it with a number of his favorite headphones, I left giving him the details of both Jeremy's pads for the Denon's and Jan's website!
   
  All in all a good day except no XP!


----------



## Girls Generation

What is this XP8000 you guys speak of  Whee, stepdance, w1000x, AND the solos are arriving next week ^.^
   
  Where in canada do you live in? 
   
  And, if you have ever ordered something expensive, did you use usps, fedex, or ups? How much fee did you pay, and taxes?


----------



## ianmedium

I am in the very same town as you, I split my time between Vancouver and Europe. The XP8000 is an external battery pack that gives not only longer battery life but more power (12v). The stepdance loves power!
   
  You have quite the collection arriving next week, your going to have a lot of fun!
  I won't use UPS or FEDEX as they charge huge amounts for brokerage USPS from the States is the way to go, reliable too!


----------



## Armaegis

If you don't mind a bit of legwork, you can brokerage packages from ups/fedex yourself. Either that or pay the extra bit for expedited shipping (which basically just adds the brokerage to the shipping cost).


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> If you don't mind a bit of legwork, you can brokerage packages from ups/fedex yourself. Either that or pay the extra bit for expedited shipping (which basically just adds the brokerage to the shipping cost).


 


  I did not know that! They never gave me the option before,just presented me with the bill!


----------



## Girls Generation

How much was the package worth, and how much was the bill? T_T
   
  & do you mind telling me where you go to try those headphones? 
   
  Is there a noticeable difference when using 12v as opposed to 9v?


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> How much was the package worth, and how much was the bill? T_T
> 
> & do you mind telling me where you go to try those headphones?
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference when using 12v as opposed to 9v?


 


 I'm using an inexpensive Radio Shack wall-wart unit that has adjustable voltages,up to 12v.  I notice a huge volume difference at 12v.  With the Denon 5000 and UM3X IEM, Idon't need to turn the volume up at all; it's already loud enough at the minimum setting.  Under 9v power, the volume needs tobe adjusted.  Don't know about sonic differences as i'm stll in the break-in period and sound is still "maturing"  But the volume differences between 9v and 12v are amazing


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> How much was the package worth, and how much was the bill? T_T
> 
> & do you mind telling me where you go to try those headphones?
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference when using 12v as opposed to 9v?


 

 Yes, no problem, Commercial Electronics on Burrard, they are opposite the Toyota Dealership.Great bunch of folks there. Though wait a week as they are burning in the HD800's and the assistant reckoned on a week before they are ready


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I did not know that! They never gave me the option before,just presented me with the bill!


 

 It's not something they usually tell people about. There are a few examples online on how to do it. Check out p.4 on this thread for what I did... http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507194/listing-canadian-companies


----------



## Girls Generation

did ups/fedex/usps ground cost a fortune for you guys and ontop of that the fee?


----------



## ianmedium

armaegis said:


> It's not something they usually tell people about. There are a few examples online on how to do it. Check out p.4 on this thread for what I did... http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507194/listing-canadian-companies




That is a great resource, thank you for putting it together, I have bookmarked the page.
OT, I love "Winterpeg"! Talk about having a rich musical history there!


----------



## Armaegis

I once tried to order a $100 headphone from the US and my only shipping option was FedEx which would have come out to over $120 (on top of the $100) after fees and taxes


----------



## Girls Generation

wondering how long does 2 9v 520mAH batteries (ipower) last me and if 2 is enough.


----------



## ianmedium

Not sure how long they will last but I have shorter life rechargeables and always keep a spare with me and have never run out. I would imagine with what you have you would have well over 16 hours in total so you should have no problems, just remember to carry a fully charged spare with you!


----------



## zilch0md

Hi tnmike1,
  Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> I'm using an inexpensive Radio Shack wall-wart unit that has adjustable voltages,up to 12v.  I notice a huge volume difference at 12v.  With the Denon 5000 and UM3X IEM, Idon't need to turn the volume up at all; it's already loud enough at the minimum setting.  Under 9v power, the volume needs tobe adjusted.  Don't know about sonic differences as i'm stll in the break-in period and sound is still "maturing"  But the volume differences between 9v and 12v are amazing


 

 I realize that it's subjective, but I don't observe a "huge" difference in volume, when switching between an 8.4-Volt internal battery and a 15.0-Volt external battery.  Can you check and see if you've got your Stepdance set to the Low Current position.  It's the switch that's by itself (not the two Gain switches).   
   
  I'm thinking you might have it set for Low Current and when you plug in an external power source, the volume is going up, at least in part, because the Stepdance will automatically switch to the High Current setting whenever you attach an external power source. 
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Hmmm, I guess two's enough  and then if I'm going on a long road trip I can just buy disposable ones hehe


----------



## G3n0c|d3

about the power consumptions, i use the alcheapo china 9v batts and it gives me 5-6 hours of pleasure and the sound is cleaner than the rechargeble ones....
   
  anyways... it only cost me around 1.50 bucks for 2 9v batts....
  eventhou im tempted to mod the batts but i guess im still good and still holding on lol...


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi tnmike1,
> 
> I realize that it's subjective, but I don't observe a "huge" difference in volume, when switching between an 8.4-Volt internal battery and a 15.0-Volt external battery.  Can you check and see if you've got your Stepdance set to the Low Current position.  It's the switch that's by itself (not the two Gain switches).
> 
> ...


 


 it is, in fact, set to Low Current consumption.  OK, will switch to High Current and see what happens to the sound and if there are radical changes.  I thoughtLow Current preserved the battery life a bit
   
  OK now this morning  (9:45 a.m.)  switched to High Current consumption and still notice a slight increase in volume.  Nothing radical, but can now keep Stepdance on lowest volume setting and have a reasonable sound level while doing work or research on computer.  For pure listening would increase volume.
   
  Still, there is a slight difference between 9v battery and the 12v wall-wart


----------



## Szadzik

Yesterday I bought an iBasso D6 and will be testing it against the Stepdance. It seems to provide a lot of power and the size/ additional DAC seem to be interesting too.
   
  What is a problem for me in the Stepdance are the dimensions and the volume knob that is very difficult to operate when I have the amp attached to my X Walkman.


----------



## zilch0md

*Here's why the Stepdance sounds better when we increase the voltage of the battery or PSU*


  [size=10pt]In my quest to understand why the Stepdance SQ improves with an increase in operating voltage, I sent an e-mail to Jan Meier, which led to his referencing *this datasheet* on the opamp used in the Stepdance – a Texas Instruments OPA1611.[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]Let me say up front that I’ve had no assistance from Dr. Meier with interpreting this datasheet, so please take everything I’m about to share with a grain of salt, or a cup of tea, if you prefer.  [/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]Given my assumptions and interpretations, some of which may be incorrect, the Stepdance, by nature of its opamp, appears to be a constant-voltage design, where the power delivered to the headphones (in Watts), varies not in terms of voltage, but with changes in supplied current.   [/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]Again, as I am a novice at this topic, please consider this to be “for entertainment purposes only,” but I’ll go further to say that it seems that as one advances the volume control and/or as the input voltage (inherent to the audio signal) increases, the output current (mA) supplied to the headphones increases, while the output voltage (Vpp) to the headphones remains nearly constant across all audible frequencies and beyond – right out to 105kHz – for any given supply voltage (Vs) - the voltage fed to power the opamp itself, not the voltage we supply to the Stepdance with a battery or PSU.   It’s a so-called constant-voltage design:  The amplifier produces a constant voltage across the output terminals.[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]See Figures 4 and 27, of the *OPA1611 datasheet*.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I found this information to be interesting but of no real value in terms of anything I can do to improve SQ, until I realized from looking at Figures 4 and 27 that as we increase the supply voltage (Vs), we are simultaneously increasing the otherwise constant output voltage (Vpp) (to the headphones), and thus, the output power (Watts).   And that, if my interpretations and assumptions are correct, is why the Stepdance sounds better when the supply voltage is increased!   [/size]
   
  [size=10pt]*An increase in supply voltage (Vs) = an increase in the constant output voltage fed to the headphones (Vpp) = an increase in power (Watts) at any given instant in time, with the variables of input signal and volume control determining how much output current (mA) we will have.  *[/size]
   
  If you're not seeing it, note that in Figure 4, a supply voltage (Vs) of *[size=10pt]±[/size]*2.25V gives us a maximum output voltage (Vpp) to the headphones of about 3.0-Volts, but with a supply voltage (Vs) of *[size=10pt]±[/size]*15V, the opamp produces a maximum output voltage (Vpp) of about 28.5-Volts. So, the output voltage to the headphones is constant for any given supply voltage, BUT if we increase the supply voltage, the output voltage to the headphones will also be increased.
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]The product of voltage and current is Watts (more or less), and thus, increasing the supply voltage (Vs) translates to an increase in Watts – which translates to more headroom and better dynamics!  That’s what we’re hearing when we increase the supply voltage – more Watts!    Check out the comments made near the end of the 2-minute video seen at the bottom of *this page*. [/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]Going deeper and just to make things more confusing, when the datasheet references a supply voltage of [/size]*[size=10pt]±[/size]*[size=10pt]15V, in Figure 4, for example, it means 30V, the way we common folk normally refer to voltage.  Evidence of this can be seen in Figure 25, where the minimum and maximum supply voltages (along the x-axis of the chart) are shown to be 4.5V and 36V, despite the spec given near the top and elsewhere that states an allowable supply range of  [/size]*[size=10pt]±[/size]*[size=10pt]2.25V to [/size]*[size=10pt]±[/size]*[size=10pt]18V[/size]*[size=10pt].[/size]*
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]It’s important to understand that the supply voltage (Vs) referenced in the datasheet is NOT the voltage you or I supply to Stepdance with our choice of battery or PSU.  It’s the voltage that powers the opamp itself.  We don’t actually know what the supply voltage (Vs) to the opamp is for any given voltage we provide to the Stepdance.   I’ve read elsewhere that amplifiers use a circuit that “splits” the voltage coming in, allocating it to various tasks, the most important of which is powering the OPA1611, in the case of the Stepdance.  I’m not willing to ask Dr. Meier what percentage of the power supply voltage is actually routed to the opamp, as I would consider that to be proprietary information, but it’s safe to assume that the opamp doesn’t get 100% of it.  [/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]Thus, there’s no point in trying to use the information in the datasheet to estimate even the peak Watts supplied to the headphones by a Stepdance, much less Watts RMS, because we have no idea what the supply voltage (Vs) to the opamp is for any given battery or PSU voltage that we give the Stepdance.[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]And that really doesn’t matter to me as much as the knowledge that we actually do get more Watts output to the headphones when we increase the voltage of our battery or PSU (up to the maximum of 15VDC, per Dr. Meier’s specs.)[/size]
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Mike,
You must be a teacher or such as I am not at all technically minded but was able to follow what you said and it makes so much sense, thank you again for taking the time to do all of this especially for those of us who would not have a clue where to start!

Looks like my battery pack will be with me late Friday.. I can't wait.. I may have one other improvement coming soon as well, more of which later!!


----------



## zilch0md

ianmedium,
   
  Your hunch regarding my occupation is pretty close - I'm actually a software quality assurance engineer for a Japanese company you would recognize, but easily 30% of my time is not spent testing new releases of software, but rather teaching classes in our training center to field engineers who do installations at our customer sites -and- authoring CBTs (computer-based-training) that cover the same subject matter.   I also generate a lot of the raw text that gets formatted into the official documentation produced by our technical writers. 
   
  So yes, I love to teach and I love to write.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can't wait to hear what you have in store for us (regarding your cliffhanger...)
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

yay for 8.4v ipower batteries? In a few weeks or months, when I'm familiar with the amp, i might try the stuff you did D


----------



## zilch0md

Girls Generation,
   
  Have you received your Stepdance yet?
   
  I think you will want to use the 8.4-Volt internal batteries on ocaision, even if after you get a larger external battery pack like the Energizer XP8000.  The 8.4-Volt internal batteries are a lot lighter when you want to keep the weight down for portability and the SQ is still excellent.
   
  I'm looking forward to your report of the Stepdance with the Audio Technica W1000X.
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Would there be a noticeable difference between using the 8.4v and the xp8000? ._.;; I don't really care about weight and size. I have a shoulderbag with me  but if there's not really a big difference between the 8.4v and the xp8000, i'd rather carry the lightweight one. 
   
  I might sell my fullsize rig to get the JH3A combo. Someone said it blows away fullsized desktop rigs with a $3000 setup...


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, that explains it, your students are lucky to have you.
  I will fill you in on the cliffhanger as soon as I can confirm it, hopefully this Friday!
   
  GG, you are more than welcome to try my XP when I get it with your stepdance to see the differences. I am like you and carry a bag with me at all times so the extra weight and bulk is of little consequence to me. I am looking forward to it getting here!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Would there be a noticeable difference between using the 8.4v and the xp8000? ._.;; I don't really care about weight and size. I have a shoulderbag with me  but if there's not really a big difference between the 8.4v and the xp8000, i'd rather carry the lightweight one.
> 
> I might sell my fullsize rig to get the JH3A combo. Someone said it blows away fullsized desktop rigs with a $3000 setup...


 


  When you test one against another sitting at home and concentrating on it you will notice a difference. When you are on the go though, I doubt you will hear any difference.
   
  Still, if you have not got any power source yet you will be better off getting XP8000 as it has lots of power and can charge other devices too.


----------



## Girls Generation

how long does the charge last? I already bought my 2 ipower batteries and the charger for them. It's arriving tmrw, but I can send it back for a refund I think...


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> how long does the charge last? I already bought my 2 ipower batteries and the charger for them. It's arriving tmrw, but I can send it back for a refund I think...


 


  They last around 10 hours.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Girls Generation,
   
  First, a reminder that I don't own the XP8000, but I am very familiar with the specs...
   
  The XP8000 is rated at 3300 mAh (milli-amp-hours) for the 9- to 12-Volt jack that you would connect a cable to for the Stepdance.  This means that if the manufacturer's spec can be trusted, the XP8000 will last at least SIX times longer than the 520mAh iPowerUs batteries - which means the XP8000 should deliver at least 24 hours of Stepdance use on a charge.  (Don't be surprised if it's way less - we need input from a Stepdance owner to know for sure.)  But already know it's probably 8 or 10 times heavier, if not more so, than an internal 9V battery.
   
  I personally don't see the iPowerUs (or any other internal battery for the Stepdance) as being at all redundant to a large, heavy, external battery pack like the XP8000.   They satisfy different purposes.  I guess if I had to be stuck with only one or the other, I would prefer the versatitlity, capacity, and higher voltage (higher SQ) of the XP8000, but I currently use both types of batteries (small internal and large external) in entirely different situations - the internal battery for when I really want to keep the weight and bulk to a minimum, and my DIY 15-Volt Lithium Polymer RC batteries for when I want SQ above all else, but don't mind the extra weight and bulk.
   
  I can understand that you want to stick to a budget - a quality I admire, truly - but you might want to hang on to the iPowerUs batteries, use them for awhile, wait to get feedback from ianmedium and others on how they like the XP8000, THEN think about ordering it in addition to your internal batteries.
   
  That's just my opinion - please don't feel constrained to follow my lead.  I respect that you have your own goals - possibly different from mine.
   





   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Hmm, I'm leaning towards the xp8000, and Idk how logn I have to return the batteries for refund.


----------



## ianmedium

Hang on GG till I get mine and as I said you are more than welcome to meet up at a coffee shop and you can try it with your set up. I am personally going to keep my 9v batteries but that might change after seeing what my experience is with the XP. I just hope it comes with a jack that fits the stepdance as I have not heard back from Energizer to my question about that, still though if not they offer free tips for life so I can't lose!


----------



## zilch0md

Hey ianmedium!
   
*The quest for 15-Volt battery packs continues!*
   
  I don't know what you've got up your sleeve, but I've got a challenging proposal for you:   I was just now checking out the XPAL Tip Finder web page to see if I could confirm the availability of a *3.5mm O.D. / 1.3mm I.D*. tip for the XP8000, as required by the Stepdance.  I then stumbled onto their FAQ and found myself reading about the *XPAL Willy Cables *- special, extra-cost cables that have *inline votage regulators *built into them so that the XP8000 can be used with devices that require voltages higher than 12-Volts but lower than 19-Volts.
   
  Guess what!  They offer an XPAL Willy Cable (model # WI15) that's made to deliver exactly 15-Volts when plugged into the XP8000's 16- to 19-Volt jack!   Saaweeeeeet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*This means that you could use the XP8000 as a 15-Volt supply for the Stepdance instead of as a 12-Volt supply!*
   
  And better still, you will enjoy a CONSTANT 15-Volts when using the Willy Cable WI15 - even as the XP8000 battery's output at the 19-Volt jack fades down to 16-Volts with use!
   
  Compare that to using the XP8000's 12-Volt jack, where the voltage will drop with use from 12-Volts down to 9-Volts.
   
  You have to be a registered XP8000 user to buy it, but it only costs $7.95 + shipping (here in the States, anyway.)
   
  Here's a *link to the XPAL Willy Cable WI15*.
   
  When ordering online, just input that you're tyring to power a Toshiba Satellite M55-S1352 laptop.
   
  That's one of several devices that requires exactly 15-Volts - like the Stepdance (which isn't in their Tip Finder database, of course.)
   
  You will still need to get the correct sized tip (3.5mm O.D./1.3mm I.D.) that can be attached to the Willy Cable to plug into the Stepdance.
   
  Are you feeling adventurous?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you order the Willy Cable WI15, please measure the output voltage with a voltmeter BEFORE you plug it into the Stepdance.  I wouldn't use it if it was anything higher than 15-Volts, and even then I have to say proceed at your own risk. 
   
  Go for it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## monoethylene

> If you order the Willy Cable WI15, please measure the output voltage with a voltmeter BEFORE you plug it into the Stepdance.  I wouldn't use it if it was anything higher than 15-Volts, and even then I have to say proceed at your own risk.
> 
> Go for it!
> 
> ...


 
  I dont want to confuse you but the output voltage maybe higher as 15V when you measure it without any load. To get sure to be below this limit I have used a suitable resistor between the PSU and the plug.


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey ianmedium!
> 
> *The quest for 15-Volt battery packs continues!*
> 
> ...


 


  Whoah! Man, you're good, thanks for the heads up Mike. I'll order these soon as well.


----------



## Girls Generation

Hmm. Well I can exchange my 2 batteries and charger for the xp8000 at no cost. I have 15 days to return the 8.4v batteries.
   
  What's up with xp18000?


----------



## zilch0md

Girls Generation,
    
  Quote:


girls generation said:


> Would there be a noticeable difference between using the 8.4v and the xp8000?
> 
> [snip]


 

 I agree with Szadzik's assessment - it's a difference that can be heard with careful comparison. 
   
  But I know from my own experience with comparing the Stepdance powered at 15-Volts vs. 8.4-Volts that the difference is more dramatic with recordings like those by Telarc, that make use of the full dyamic range of 16-bit CD audio, for example.  Any recording that suffers from the *"Loudness" trend *cannot readily reveal the improvement in headroom had when the Stepdance is powered at a higher voltage.  On the other hand, a recording that has a lot of dynamic range exhibits more "slam" during those instants when the audio signal calls for a lot of power.  
   
*Basically, you're running with more Watts to the headphones when you increase the supply voltage to the Stepdance (up to the 15-Volt maximum).  You can find many explanations online of why more watts is better for any desired volume level and speaker or headphone sensitivity.*
   
  The End
   
  Not really...  Here's more information than you probably wanted.   I can't help myself... 
   
  When examining the datasheet for the Texas Instruments OPA1611 opamp used by the Stepdance, another observation I made (studying Figure 4) was that as the supply voltage to the opamp is increased, the output voltage sent to the headphones does NOT increase proportionaly - the relationship between supply voltage and output voltage is not linear - and "this is a good thing," as Martha Stewpot would say. 
   
  For example, you might assume that if you doubled the supply voltage, you would get double the output voltage to the headphones (and thus double the Watts for any given current that's being supplied at any particular instant in time).  But it's actually better than double! 
   
  Let's go really deep...    I created an X-Y scatter chart in Microsoft Excel, plotting the three data points provided in Figure 4 for Supply Voltage (Vs)  vs. Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp), then applied a polynomial trendline to the resulting chart and queried the equation for that trendline.  Here it is:
   
*   Max. Output Voltage (Vpp) = 0.1141*x^2 - 0.2816*x + 7.0561 *
   
  where *x* is the Supply Voltage (Vs) made available to the OPA1611   (and "x^2" means "x squared," for those unfamiliar with this syntax)
   
  Here are the known data points taken from Figure 4 of the OPA1611 datasheet:
   
   

                 Actual Vs (supply) Vpp (output) 2.25 7.00 5.00 8.50 15.00 28.50
   
   
  Here are the same data points with some additonal data points that were calculated using the above trendline equation, and a third column, that shows the % increase in output voltage enjoyed vs. an 8.4-Volt supply.
   
   

               Estimated % Vpp Improvement Vs (supply) Vpp (output) Over 8.4V *2.25* *7.00* n/a 3.00 7.24 n/a 4.00 7.76 n/a *5.00* *8.50* n/a 6.00 9.47 n/a 7.00 10.68 n/a 8.00 12.11 n/a 8.40 12.74 n/a 9.00 13.76 8.0 10.00 15.65 22.8 11.00 17.76 39.4 12.00 20.11 57.8 12.60 21.62 69.7 13.00 22.68 78.0 13.80 24.90 95.4 14.00 25.48 100.0 *15.00* *28.50* 123.7
   
  In English, almost...
   
  A   9.0-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield an   8.0% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery.
  A 12.0-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield a   57.8% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery. 
  A 12.6-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield a   69.7% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery. 
  A 13.8-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield a   95.4% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery.  
  A 15.0-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield a 123.7% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery. 
   
*So... you can more than double the output voltage to your headphones (and thus, the Watts) by using a 15-Volt supply instead of an 8.4-Volt supply!*
   
*And a 15-Volt supply actually increases the output voltage (and Watts) by 41.8% over a 12-Volt power supply (even though the supply voltage has only increased by 25%, from 12 to 15)!  *
   
*Joy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
  Mike
   
  Edit:  Corrected typo and enhanced explanation of the equation:  * Max. Output Voltage (Vpp) = 0.1141*x^2 - 0.2816*x + 7.0561  *


----------



## Girls Generation

My brain is going to explode!


----------



## zilch0md

Hey monethylene!
   
  I'm all for erring on the cautious side.  Thanks for the suggestion!
   
  Can your recommend a specific type and rating of resistor and explain exactly how to deploy it?
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Interesting - all my impressions of the Stepdance were with the OPA1611 prototype (and AD8610 which was a little more laid back sounding) using my 15v regulated PSU, since the 9v battery operation wasn't implemented yet.  So was getting full/max power output.  I haven't actually heard one running at 9v.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey monethylene!
> 
> I'm all for erring on the cautious side.  Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> ...


 

 The background was that I found a standard PSU at my work and fortunately with a plug which fits in the Stepdance. After measuring the output voltage I saw that it was higher as the printed 15V (without any load).
   
  To get sure not to destroy sth. I ve just added a normal voltage divider and I ve chosen the resistors to 100 Ohm and 1000 Ohm. The input impedance, IMO the load of the Stepdance is 55/16 kOhm. Finally I ve cutted the cable and with some heatshrink and soldering I putted the resistors inside.


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, not sure if I am that adventurous quite yet but will give it all some thought, I am just excited to try it all with the 12 volts. I am hoping that one of the supplied tips does indeed fit the stepdance from what little research I have done it does seem that Jan has put a fairely standard spec socket on the amp so hopefully one of the tips that comes with the XP will fit, otherwise it will be a two week wait for energizer to send me one once I register the product keep your fingers crossed folks.

As an aside I decided to see what I had around that would fit so tried the power cord for my powerex stealth battery charger and it fit perfectly (I did not plug it into a power supply obviously as all I wanted to do was make sure of the fit as the center pin on the socket on the am looked slightly off center, no problems thankfully.

I have been thinking about the 9 volt, I know Jan says keep a battery in when using an external power source to keep the door on but I think I will just take it out and use a bit of black electrical tape so keep the door shut.

You guys rock with your technical knowledge, makes me wish I had not zoned out thinking about Thoreau's writings whilst in science class all those many years ago!


----------



## monoethylene

After reading a little bit more in this thread I ask myself why it is such a subject to find a right power supply? Is it just to have more time when powered external or are there any other reasons except the factor of DIY? As far as I know has the Stepdance a very good power regulation inside as well as a good filter. So, is it worth to spend more money in external accupacs and so on to really improve the sound?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> After reading a little bit more in this thread I ask myself why it is such a subject to find a right power supply? Is it just to have more time when powered external or are there any other reasons except the factor of DIY? As far as I know has the Stepdance a very good power regulation inside as well as a good filter. So, is it worth to spend more money in external accupacs and so on to really improve the sound?


 

 I will let you know tomorrow hopefully about the sound improvements if any. I do know that when I used a true 9volt battery as opposed to my 8.4 volt rechargeable I did notice a subtle difference in sound quality with the higher power. That took the form of a slightly smoother organic sound, a little more ease and head room if you will. I have not found the length of battery life to have been a problem with me for this amp so this is more an experiment in sound quality improvements, hopefully the mail man will have been kind to me tomorrow!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks for the expedient schematic monoethylene!
   
  I understand how to build it now, even though I don't understand how it works.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Mike
  
  Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> The background was that I found a standard PSU at my work and fortunately with a plug which fits in the Stepdance. After measuring the output voltage I saw that it was higher as the printed 15V (without any load).
> 
> To get sure not to destroy sth. I ve just added a normal voltage divider and I ve chosen the resistors to 100 Ohm and 1000 Ohm. The input impedance, IMO the load of the Stepdance is 55/16 kOhm. Finally I ve cutted the cable and with some heatshrink and soldering I putted the resistors inside.


----------



## zilch0md

monoethylene,
  
  Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> After reading a little bit more in this thread I ask myself why it is such a subject to find a right power supply? Is it just to have more time when powered external or are there any other reasons except the factor of DIY? As far as I know has the Stepdance a very good power regulation inside as well as a good filter. So, is it worth to spend more money in external accupacs and so on to really improve the sound?


 
   
  I think we could find one or more people with a "Yes" answer for each of your questions - we have different goals. 
   
  And my personal goals vary depending on the circumstance. 
   
  If I really want to keep the weight down, I still use the internal batteries, on occaision. 
   
  But if weight isn't as big an issue and I still want to be portable, I switch to using a small, external 15V 1000mAh LiPo pack. (This battery, plus the weight of the Stepdance and my source is about as much weight as I care to have hanging from a strap on my neck.)  
   
  If I'm just going to be outside in the hammock or at a picnic table or whatever, when I still need to be portable, but I know I won't be on the move, I go for a much heavier 15V 2200mAh LiPo, that barely fits inside the case with my Stepdance and my source. 
   
  When I'm running the Stepdance on a desktop, indoors, I break out a recently acquired 5000mAh 15V LiPo pack, that's way too heavy to consider as portable, althought some people might think it would be OK in a day pack or shoulder bag. 
   
  With all of these 15-Volt solutions, I'm shooting for the highest permissible supply voltage in the interest of increased headroom and better dynamics, all the while avoiding the risk of noise that might come from a linear regulated power supply that plugs into an AC outlet (never mind switching power supplies).
   
  From your ealier post, I can tell you have a much better handle on electronics than I do, so I sincerely welcome any corrective instruction you might have to set me straight where needed.
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## monoethylene

Here is the explanation:
   
  Assumed that R(L) is relatively high towards R2 you can say the the total resistance equals nearly R2. When doing so, you have only the voltage of, lets say 16 Volt as V(0) and you want a lower voltage for the Stepdance U(R2).
   
  Now you have three equations:
   
  1) U(total)=U(0)=U(1)+U(R2)
  2) R(total)=R(1)+R(2)
  3) I(total)=I(1)=I(2)
   
  and with some replacements you will get:
   
  U(R2)/(U(0)=R(2)/R(total)--> U(R2)=U(Stepdance)=U(0)*R(2)/R(total)


----------



## ianmedium

Shoot! My XP package was not at my friends po box so I have to wait until this time next week.. I was really looking forward to getting it today as well!


----------



## Girls Generation

wouldn't it be monday? o.o


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> wouldn't it be monday? o.o


 


  No unfortunately, I took advantage of a friends kindness in using his us postbox and he won't be going down till the end of next week now, ha well, only another week.


----------



## Girls Generation

Noo ]: Idk if I should return the 2 8.4v lipo batteries + charger to get the xp8000 or not >_<


----------



## Szadzik

A question for those who have XP8000/ XP18000 - what length are the cables for12v and 19v power?


----------



## JCLau

I am thinking of buying a portable AMP which can unleash the full power of AKG K702; will stepdance be a good choice for my situation?
  Or I should get a 3Move instead?


----------



## Girls Generation

stepdance. or sr71b


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





jclau said:


> I am thinking of buying a portable AMP which can unleash the full power of AKG K702; will stepdance be a good choice for my situation?
> Or I should get a 3Move instead?


 


  I used to own the 701 and it sounded wonderful with the stepdance,plenty of power and it allowed the 701's to get more range and fullness to their sound.


----------



## Girls Generation

ianmedium said:


> I used to own the 701 and it sounded wonderful with the stepdance,plenty of power and it allowed the 701's to get more range and fullness to their sound.




i pmed you~~


----------



## zilch0md

To XP8000 owners (or would-be owners): 
   
  I have ordered the *XPAL Willy Cable WI15* (made to connect an XP8000 to a Toshiba Satellite M55-S1352), as described in my quote, below. 
   
  I've also ordered an Energizer XP8000.  Doh!  
   
  I had previously avoided ordering an XP8000 for use with the Stepdance on the belief that, at best, it could only supply the Stepdance with 12-Volts - a big improvement over an 8.4-Volt battery, but not as good as the 15-Volt LiPo RC battery packs I'm now using portably.
   
  With ianmedium having resonably decided to forgo my suggestion to experiment with the XPAL Willy Cable WI15, I decided to take the plunge.
   
*I hope to use this setup as my desktop power supply for the Stepdance, as it offers the clean power source advantages of a 15-VDC battery pack *_*without the usual decay in voltage output one would normally experience as a battery pack discharges!*_
   
  How is that possible? 
   
  As described below, the Willy Cable WI15 is just an inline voltage regulator that limits higher input voltages to exactly 15-Volts (I hope).  It's meant to be plugged into the 16- to 19-Volt power jack on the Energizer XP8000 (not the 9- to 12-Volt jack).  
   
*As the XP8000's batteries decay with use, the Stepdance will see a continuous 15-Volts (until the 19-Volt jack on the XP8000 can no longer deliver at least 15-Volts to the inline regulator).   *
   
  I'm concerned about how well regulated the 15-Volt output is -and- how much power is lost to the regulator, which would affect play time.
   
  Stay tuned for my test results... 
   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey ianmedium!
> 
> *The quest for 15-Volt battery packs continues!*
> 
> ...


----------



## zilch0md

Hey monoethylene,
   
  As Girls Generation would say, "My head is about to explode."
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Here is the explanation:
> 
> Assumed that R(L) is relatively high towards R2 you can say the the total resistance equals nearly R2. When doing so, you have only the voltage of, lets say 16 Volt as V(0) and you want a lower voltage for the Stepdance U(R2).
> 
> ...


----------



## monoethylene

why   ?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> A question for those who have XP8000/ XP18000 - what length are the cables for12v and 19v power?


 

 Good question!  The *XP8000 manual* doesn't say and the pictures don't help much. 
   
  To my knowledge, at this time, Racio is the only member who actually owns an XP8000 and *is using it with the Stepdance.*
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> To XP8000 owners (or would-be owners):
> 
> I have ordered the *XPAL Willy Cable WI15* (made to connect an XP8000 to a Toshiba Satellite M55-S1352), as described in my quote, below.
> 
> ...


 

 Well done MIke! Oh yes, not forgoing the cable mod, just a complete coward afraid to fry his beloved amp! Luckily for me You are the Livingstone of battery exploration here so I can live vicariously through your adventures and reap the rewards.. Spineless, yes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But if you saw me handling a solder iron or trying to figure out electrical stuff you would, I assure, applaud my restraint! I am Tim "the tool man" Taylor to all things electrical!!!


----------



## zilch0md

Heee-heee!   Good one!
   
  I used the words "reasonably decided" above, with empathy for your reluctance to experiment.  I understand!


----------



## zilch0md

This *picture of the XP8000 package contents* might help with at least estimating the cable lengths.
   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Good question!  The *XP8000 manual* doesn't say and the pictures don't help much.
> 
> To my knowledge, at this time, Racio is the only member who actually owns an XP8000 and *is using it with the Stepdance.*
> 
> Mike


----------



## ianmedium

You know, I found something years ago, a golden rule if you will, that has served me well over the years.
   
  "Know what you are good at and go at it with all effort possible, know what you are not good at and let others lead the way, then you learn!"
   
  All joking aside, I really appreciate you taking the risks and putting your money and words where your mouth is and doing all of this, it has enabled me to have great fun and I just know once my XP arrives I will be enjoying the sound even more!


----------



## Girls Generation

^ Yeah seriously. I hope it works out and it does output constant stable 15v


----------



## zilch0md

Here's a picture I found of the XPAL Willy Cable WI15.
   
  This can regulate the output of an Energizer XP8000's 16- to 19-Volt jack to exactly (?) 15-Volts - the maximum allowed by the Stepdance - such that the Stepdance will see only 15-Volts, continuously, as the XP8000 batteries discharge).  
   
  If you plug the Stepdance into the XP8000's 9- to 12-Volt jack (without using the XPAL Willy Cable WI15), the voltage seen by the Stepdance will start out at 12-Volts, then will begin dropping immediately, as the battery pack discharges.
   
  Again:  I haven't tested this yet - please wait for my findings and/or proceed at your own risk.


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Good question!  The *XP8000 manual* doesn't say and the pictures don't help much.
> 
> To my knowledge, at this time, Racio is the only member who actually owns an XP8000 and *is using it with the Stepdance.*
> 
> Mike


 

   
  Quote: 





szadzik said:


> A question for those who have XP8000/ XP18000 - what length are the cables for12v and 19v power?


 
   
   
  Sorry for the late reply again, the stock 12v and 19v cables are 2 ft 2 inches in length or around 67cm from tip to tip each. I've already ordered the XPAL WI15 by the way, however, I think it'll take around a month for the cables to reach my doors (they were no other options apart from regular post). Although they're not part of the free tips program, you still get a 50% discount from the MSRP, hence, I paid US$12.85 including postage and handling.


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks for the info, Racio!
   
  I'm telling you this needlessly, perhaps, but for other's sake, as well, please measure the voltage coming from the Willy Cable WI15 when you've got a full charge on the XP8000 - to make sure that it doesn't allow more than 15-Volts to go to the Stepdance. 
   
  There's some concern that under load it might deliver more than 15-Volts, even still, so proceed at your own risk.
   
  I was planning on guinea-pigging my Stepdance first, but it sounds as if you're going to beat me to it. 
   
  For the record, I've supplied as much as 15.08-Volts to the Stepdance with no ill effects - only wonderfully improved dynamics that come with the increased headroom. 
   
  (I was measuring 15.08-Volts with no load, from one of my RC LiPo battery packs, getting the same measurement from two different multimeters.)
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Essentially, if I don't mind the largeness and weight of the XP8000, I should just use it over the 8.4v iPower batteries, correct? Costs less than 2 of them + charger, don't need to swap batteries out etc. and gives 12v  and potentially 15v.


----------



## zilch0md

Girls Generation,
   
  I'd say "yes," get the XP8000 if weight and size don't matter.  
   
  It seems that Racio is perfectly content with his XP8000 - he hasn't posted any contraindications - so you would probably be OK ordering it without waiting for additional XP8000 + Stepdance impressions (from ianmedium or me - we're both awaiting delivery).
   
*Here's Racio's initial review*.
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Now what I'm wondering is, what's going on with the tips and etc.? I'm reading that I need to make my own cable and etc. to connect to stepdance? o.O or order one from energizer???


----------



## monoethylene

I dont know how are the tips in the US or in Canada but I use the tips with a dark blue ring at the end because these fit perfectly. You only have to take care about the positive and the negative pole when you are solder it to the cable..


----------



## vorlon1

I just paid Jan about an hour ago.  What's the usual shipping time to the states you folks have experienced?  Thanks.


----------



## zilch0md

I can't find specs for the tips included with the XP8000 - not in the PDF manual, not at their web page, nowhere... And the pictures of tips, as seen in the package contents PDF are't much help either. 

Energizer expects their customers to just order the XP8000 on their pledge to provide two free tips per year for life (we pay for shipping).

Their Tip Finder web page lists hundreds of devices, but the Stepdance isn't in their database, of course. 

They also have a Tip Finder Service that allows you to describe your device, the voltage requirement, and specs of the power connector. This HTML form also requires that you upload photos of a tip that terminates the device's original power cord. 

Friday evening I sent them enough information to manufacture a tip from scratch if they had to - pictures, specs, and catalog number of a Radio Shack Type H coaxial power connector that works, links to the Meier Corda Stepdance and Radio Shack pages, the exact dimensions of the tip, etc.

When (if?) they reply, I will post precise instructions for obtaining the correct tip. It's not all that uncommon, so we just need their part number.

Mike


----------



## zilch0md

vorlon1 said:


> I just paid Jan about an hour ago.  What's the usual shipping time to the states you folks have experienced?  Thanks.




Happy happy!

Mine arrived five days after making payment.



Mike


----------



## vorlon1

Thanks.


----------



## Girls Generation

Will be entering the 9th business day since payment on Monday (today). Hope it arrives.

So I won't be able to use the XP8000 until I find the tip for it ._. hmmm...


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, I should now be getting My XP on wednesday as my friend is going down to the States twice this week instead of the usual once (friday he is going down all day as he is picking up two of the new Ipads!) so hopefully by wednesday I should be able to see if the standard XP package comes with the tip needed. If memory serves me Racio got his with not the full complement of tips (I think he got his from Amazon) so hopefully the full package contains the right tip.
   
  I did play around with tips and found for size the powerex stealth charger cable tip to be the right size and looking at the pdf Energizer have it looks like one of the DVD tips may fit. I wish they would make it clearer, surely it would be easy for them just to give dimensions of the tip sizes.
   
  I still have not heard back from them regarding my question on this!
   
  GG, My stepdance arrived in ten days but please allow a few either way of that for the stepdance, be sure to check your mailbox as mine was left in mine, it did not require a signature.


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,

I suspect Energizer knows they would lose sales if they published dimensions of the finite selection of tips that come with the XP8000. I think they intentionally withhold that information. That's fine as long as they make good on the two free tips per year guarantee (having disclosed that we will pay for shipping), but it all falls apart if their Tip Finding service is non-responsive. 

Racio desired and was capable of making a very short DIY cable for his Stepdance, but what about folks who don't have soldering skills or equipment?

All that said, I know that the 3.5mm O.D./1.3mm I.D. coaxial power connector needed for the Stepdance is not uncommon, so I would be very surprised to learn that an XPAL tip is not available in that size.

As I said before, all we need is their part number for that tip, but getting that information from them is not easy, apparently. If we were searching for a tip to fit any one of hundreds of common consumer devices that are in their database, we'd be done, already.

Did you write them via the Tip Finder Service (html form) or by e-mail to a support address?

And how long ago, exactly?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Hi Mike, I see what you mean.

I wrote to energizer via HTML form, I will shoot them another email today via the support.
All being well I will find out either way on Wednesday!


----------



## cukis350

I've recently purchased the XP18000 not the 8000 version and I was be able to find an adapter tip to work with the Stepdance. If you need picture the I will try to take some.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cukis350 said:


> I've recently purchased the XP18000 not the 8000 version and I was be able to find an adapter tip to work with the Stepdance. If you need picture the I will try to take some.


 


  That would be wonderful, thank you! If I understand correctly the tip that fits came as standard with it?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi cukis350!
  
  Quote: 





cukis350 said:


> I've recently purchased the XP18000 not the 8000 version and I was be able to find an adapter tip to work with the Stepdance. If you need picture the I will try to take some.


 

 Please tell us if the adapter tip you "were able to find" came with the XP18000 (or did you have to order it separately)?
   
  Also:  The tip might have a part number on it, like "NB04" for example - can you please examine the tip closely (the tip that fits the Stepdance) and see if you can't come up with a part number?
   
  Here are pictures and part numbers that come with the XP8000: 
http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/vn/downloads/package-contents/PC-XP8000.pdf
   
  Here are pictures and part numbers that come with the XP18000: 
http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/my/downloads/package-contents/PC-XP18000.pdf
   
  The tip sets appear to be identical for the XP8000 and XP18000.
   
  Can you tell from looking at the XP18000 PDF file, above, what the part number is that fits the Stepdance (if, indeed, you "were able to find an adapter tip" among those that shipped with your XP18000)?
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike
   
  (Sent this as a PM, too.)


----------



## ianmedium

Oh I am so hoping it is one of the standard tips otherwise another few weeks wait for the correct tip!


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  I received the XPAL Willy Cable WI15 today, but my XP8000 isn't estimated to arrive for another 3 to 8 days, so either you or cukis350 will likely be first to provide the thus far unobtainable answer to a question people have been asking on this thread for weeks:  
   
*   Does the XP8000 come with the tip we need for the Stepdance?  *
   
  This has morphed into a second question that's haunting me:  How many XPAL+Stepdance owners posting to this forum does it take to answer the first question?  Answer:  More than two...
   
  This reminds me of an old joke:  How many pscychiatrists does it take to change a light bulb?   Answer:  Only one, but the light bulb has to want to change.
   





   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope mine is there on Wednesday and I can put us all out of our misery! Of course once your results with the XPAL Willy ( sorry, I am a Brit living in Canada and every time I see Willy on this thread my thoughts go to school yard humour!!) I know I will probably be right in their to get one as well!


----------



## cukis350

Guys,
Yes the tip came with the XP18000 and the tip number is NB05 which is the same size as the cable plug into the 9-12V output of the XP.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cukis350 said:


> Guys,
> Yes the tip came with the XP18000 and the tip number is NB05 which is the same size as the cable plug into the 9-12V output of the XP.


 


  Really really useful post, thank you so much cukis, that is the same as that which comes with the XP, Great, just hope USPS delivers it by Wednesday now!


----------



## vorlon1

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Will be entering the 9th business day since payment on Monday (today). Hope it arrives.
> 
> So I won't be able to use the XP8000 until I find the tip for it ._. hmmm...


 

 Thanks.  I emailed Jan after I posted, and he said 10 days.  So, we shall see.


----------



## zilch0md

Cukis350,



cukis350 said:


> Guys,
> Yes the tip came with the XP18000 and the tip number is NB05 which is the same size as the cable plug into the 9-12V output of the XP.




Thank you so much! Several people have been trying to get this info for a long time! The tip that fits the Stepdance jack is P/N NB05 -and- it comes with the XPAL batteries. 

Awesome!

Thanks again!

Mike

(Sent by PM, too.)


----------



## Girls Generation

I guess I will order the XP8000 then  probably on wednesday after I confirm with ian.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I guess I will order the XP8000 then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Just sent you a PM!


----------



## cukis350

You're welcomed guys. Sorry for not visiting this thread sooner and provide you guys the simple simple question hehehehehe


----------



## ianmedium

No worries Cukis, the answer has stopped the progress of my grey hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Can you give us your impressions of the XP and stepdance combo, looks like the only difference between yours and the one I am getting is battery life?


----------



## cukis350

I've not do any SQ comparision between the rechargeable battery and the XP but the XP does last a long time with the Stepdance. Sorry for not being more helpful. But I'm very glad I purchased it.


----------



## Girls Generation

Depressed that it did not come today.

Just ordered the XP8000. I wonder if it really makes a difference to my ears compared to the iPower 9v 520mah batteries


----------



## cukis350

Has anyone compared the StepDance to the ALO Rx MK II?  Sorry if someone already did, if so refer me to the post #.
   
  thanks!


----------



## Girls Generation

Skylab's amp review. Do a search


----------



## ianmedium

So, Christmas came for me today! Firstly the XP arrived, it came un charged but it is charging away as I type and I have the stepdance connected and Lyle Lovett's skinny legs playing.
   
  I know this track really well having listened to it since it's release in the 90's. There most certainly is a difference, firstly the volume knob is a step down the scale in comparison to using the powerex 8.4v battery. There is a little more smoothness to the sound but at the same time it is crisper in the treble department. Overall I would say the extra power brings more naturalness to the sound. Bear in mind this is with an ipod classic. For me it is $70 well spent!
   
  One other thing I shall mention here is that I had to do this review right away as something else came which is going to alter the sound of my set up drastically..Algorythm solo in da house!!!!
   
  It is charging as I type and I just cannot wait to hear it.. Yay! I am done at last (well apart from cable upgrade once funds allow as I really have found Ken's cables to be beneficial to the sound!
   
  I will certainly now order the willy cable, this is wonderful, anyone with a stepdance and who is prepared to lug around an external battery I highly recommend this upgrade!


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





vorlon1 said:


> I just paid Jan about an hour ago.  What's the usual shipping time to the states you folks have experienced?  Thanks.


 


  About 8-12 business days I think.


----------



## Girls Generation

12th business day today. ): Nothing.
Solo is still stuck in customs.
Stepdance doesn't have tracking.
9v ipower batteries on their way back to B&H
XP8000 on the way here, arriving early next week.

~_~

I HATE Canada


----------



## ianmedium

It will all be worth the wait. I am right now listening to the CLAS/iPod/Stepdance/XP8000/Denon D5000's and in absolute bliss!


----------



## zilch0md

I'm happy for you Ian!

Can you tell me if the rt-angle AB04 tip fits into the Stepdance jack? Is it the same size as the NB04? 

I think it's meant to be used with the 16- to 19-Volt cable and, without the XP8000, I can't tell which tips will work with the WI15 cable I've received, the NBnn series or the ABnn series.

Hang in there Girls Generation. 

Mike

Edit: Please replace my use of AB04 and NB04, above, with AB05 and NB05. (It's the NB05 that fits into the Stepdance powerjack, not the NB04 (per cukis350).


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I'm happy for you Ian!
> 
> Can you tell me if the rt-angle AB04 tip fits into the Stepdance jack? Is it the same size as the NB04?
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you Mike, without your help I would not be here experiencing the benefits of more power..Add in the solo and I am just about in heaven!
   
  None of the right angle tips fit the stepdance, they are all too large, the only one to fit  is the NB04.
   
  My battery was not charged when I got it, it took about 3 hours to get a full charge on it.
   
  Hope that helps and hope yours gets here soon!


----------



## zilch0md

You're very welcome, Ian. Thanks for answering my question. (Which leads to another...)

Does the NB04 tip attach to only the cable that plugs into the 9- to 12V-Volt jack on the XP8000 (or can it also be attached to the cable that plugs into the 16- to 19-Volt jack)?

I suspect it only works with the 9- to 12-Volt cable, in which case, you might want to hold off on ordering the Willy Cable WI15, unless you're up for some soldering.

Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> You're very welcome, Ian. Thanks for answering my question. (Which leads to another...)
> 
> Does the NB04 tip attach to only the cable that plugs into the 9- to 12V-Volt jack on the XP8000 (or can it also be attached to the cable that plugs into the 16- to 19-Volt jack)?
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Mike.
  Just checked again, they are obviously cautious on what goes to what as the green tip is a male connector to the green cables female connector whilst the blue is female tip to male cable connector so there is not interchangeability unfortunately.
   
  So I won't go for the willy in that case as I am no good at soldering!
   
  I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the difference between 12 and 15 !


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks again for the info. I think the Willy Cable WI15 will only accept the blue, ABnn tips as it has male coaxial connectors at both ends, one of which is intended for the blue, 16- to 19-Volt jack on the XP8000.

Before I start cutting, splicing, and soldering, I'm going to flood the criminally negligent XPAL Tip Finder Service with this: "Please send me a tip just like the NB04, but which fits the Willy Cable WI15."

Mike

Edit: Correction - please replace my use of the NB04, above, with NB05 - it's the NB05 tip that fits the Stepance (per cukis350).


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Thanks again for the info. I think the Willy Cable WI15 will only accept the blue, ABnn tips as it has male coaxial connectors at both ends, one of which is intended for the blue, 16- to 19-Volt jack on the XP8000.
> 
> Before I start cutting, splicing, and soldering, I'm going to flood the criminally negligent XPAL Tip Finder Service with this: "Please send me a tip just like the NB04, but which fits the Willy Cable WI15."
> 
> Mike


 


  Well, they say the can make any tip apparently. I must admit I find their site very hard to navigate! It would be great if they do have that tip, it makes sense that they would.. Then again, so much in the world often does not make sense!
   
  It is late here and I am in absolute bliss, I just never knew a portable system could sound this good!
   
  Interesting thing, there seems to be no on off with the XP. it seems to come on when it is plugged into the device. As soon as I plug it into the step dance the light comes on on the stepdance even though I have not switched it on!
   
  Considering the extra bulk of the solo the battery really makes no difference, it all fits in my Loewpro bag so is easy to transport!


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,

Regarding the sonic differences between 12-Volts and 15-Volts, consider that you can
more than double the output voltage (+123.7%) to your headphones (and thus, the Watts) by using a 15-Volt supply instead of an 8.4-Volt supply, and a 15-Volt supply actually increases the output voltage (and Watts) by 41.8% over a 12-Volt power supply.

Another way of looking at it: In going from 8.4-Volt to 12-Volt, you have improved the Watts output to the phones by 57.8%, but 8.4-Volt to 15-Volt is a 123.7% improvement.

The imptovemrnt is not linear - it's polynomial. 

So... Given that 123.7% is more than double the 57.8% increase in Watts you are enjoying at 12-Volts, I think it's worth the effort to get to 15V with the XP8000, as I already have using RC LiPo batteries.

Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Hey zilch0md, 

Will you be willing to make me a cable for the 15v if it all works out?? I'll pay you $  I'm not so good at this soldering. Not sure what it even means ... but I'm guessing it has to do with cutting the wire, and mixing in another wire with the wire. 

Thanks!


GG


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





cukis350 said:


> Guys,
> Yes the tip came with the XP18000 and the tip number is NB05 which is the same size as the cable plug into the 9-12V output of the XP.


 

  
  Yep, both ends should be the same size, thanks for the info there Cukis. Unfortunately, my XP8000 didn't come with that particular tip (I had no idea what part number it was), hence, my DIY short power cable. I'll probably DIY my WI15 to shorter cabling as well when it arrives later this month.
   
  By the way guys, just an FIY, until you pull the power cable/plug out of the XP8000, the StepDance will stay on (yes, even if you turn the knob 'till it reaches the off position). But I'm trying to find a small enough in-line on/off switch to remedy this, so far, all I could find are too big for this particular application. It'd be great if the WI15 has its own on/off switch though.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





racio said:


> Yep, both ends should be the same size, thanks for the info there Cukis. Unfortunately, my XP8000 didn't come with that particular tip (I had no idea what part number it was), hence, my DIY short power cable. I'll probably DIY my WI15 to shorter cabling as well when it arrives later this month.
> 
> By the way guys, just an FIY, until you pull the power cable/plug out of the XP8000, the StepDance will stay on (yes, even if you turn the knob 'till it reaches the off position). But I'm trying to find a small enough in-line on/off switch to remedy this, so far, all I could find are too big for this particular application. It's great if the WI15 has its own on/off switch.


 

 Ahh, than you for this racio, so that explains what I found. I think I will just unplug from the battery end in future to save wear and tear on the terminal end on the stepdance!


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Thanks again for the info. I think the Willy Cable WI15 will only accept the blue, ABnn tips as it has male coaxial connectors at both ends, one of which is intended for the blue, 16- to 19-Volt jack on the XP8000.
> 
> Before I start cutting, splicing, and soldering, I'm going to flood the criminally negligent XPAL Tip Finder Service with this: "Please send me a tip just like the NB04, but which fits the Willy Cable WI15."
> 
> Mike


 


  I think you're spot on there Mike, judging from the WI15 pic you posted on page 72, it does seem that it will only fit the 19v output jack. And if so, this would only mean that the NB04 can't be attached to the end tip of the WI15 stepdown cable. I'll try to email them as well regarding this.


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ahh, than you for this racio, so that explains what I found. I think I will just unplug from the battery end in future to save wear and tear on the terminal end on the stepdance!


 

 I must mention that I once tucked my StepDance away and accidentally left it plugged on to the XP (which still had about 3 bars of power reserve) overnight, I was real surprised to find out the next morning that the XP8000 was about to get fully drained and my StepDance was slightly warm to the touch. So, it really is recommended that we unplug them while not in use.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





racio said:


> I must mention that once I tucked my StepDance away and accidentally left it plugged on to the XP (which still had about 3 bars of power reserve) overnight, I was real surprised to find out the next morning that the XP8000 was about to get fully drained and my StepDance was slightly warm to the touch. So, it really is recommended that we unplug them while not in use.


 

 Thank you for that. Just had a thought though! This means we can plug the power into the stepdance say half an hour before listening and it will warm the amp up nicely to improve the sound (least that is my experience with home amplification!)


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thank you for that. Just had a thought though! This means we can plug the power into the stepdance say half an hour before listening and it will warm the amp up nicely to improve the sound (least that is my experience with home amplification!)


 
   

 Well, yeah, you could look at it that way. Personally though, I only warm up valved audio gears (at times, half a day), but not so much with solid states.


----------



## zilch0md

girls generation said:


> Hey
> 
> zilch0md,
> 
> ...




GG,

I will try to achieve a no-soldering-required solution for using the Willy Cable WI15 with the Stepdance, but if the XPAL Tip Finder Service can't ship me a tip that fits (similar to the NB05), I will resort to soldering a DIY cable. 

Meanwhile, at this time, we don't yet know if the WI15 does a good job of limiting higher voltages to a constant 15-Volts. I don't want to fry my Stepdance, so I will be testing this carefully before connecting it.

I hope everyone else who orders a WI15 does the same, even if I eventually declare mine to be working to spec.

In any case, when all of the experimentation and testing is out of the way, I will gladly help you get to 15-Volts, even if that includes soldering a cable for you - no problem.

Mike


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





dahan said:


> I ordered two 9v 600 mAh rechargable batteries and each can last around 9 hours. I always keep one charged battery as backup. Battery life is really not an issure for me.


 

  
  where did you buy the battery? is it true 600mAh?


----------



## zilch0md

My XP8000 arrived today - but the factory-sealed package *did not contain *three of the tips shown in the package contents PDF and in the user manual PDF:  NB04, NB05, and NB06.   And, of course, it's the NB05 that I need for use with the Stepdance!
   
  Everything else was in the package, including the six ABxx series "Laptop" tips and the six MBxx and CBxx series "Cellphone" tips, but all three of the NBxx series "Media" tips were missing.
   
  Given that Racio's XP8000 didn't include the appropriate tips, it seems they are cutting corners randomly to squeeze additional profit out of product line - ironically with the promise of "free tips for life."
   
  Time to contact "technical support".
   
  The quest for a convenient 15-Volt battery continues...
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Oh no Mike! I wish I had a spare NB05 tip, I would send you it!

Did you get your XP from Amazon? I think racio said he got his from there, I wonder if so, if the ones amazon get's are slightly different. I got mine from B&H and it came with everything!

I hope their support in sending out tips is better then their support in answering questions!


----------



## zilch0md

OK, start the clock...
   
  ----
   
  I have submitted an e-mail to to http://support.xpalpower.com/index.php?lang=us  (Customer Service Contact html form) requesting they send me the missing tips.
   
  I also asked if they make a tip similar to the NB05 that will attach to the end of the Willy Cable WI15 (so that I can power a device that accepts the NB05 tip with 15V.)
   
  ---
   
  I sent a message to Energizer PowerPacks at Amazon Marketplace via the Amazon Contact Seller html form, asking for the three missing tips.
   
  ---
   
  I left a voice mail at Energizer's XPAL Technical support number (866-972-5769) asking how I can obtain a tip that looks like an NB05 but that will fit on the end of a WI15 cable.
   
  ---
   
  I submitted a request via html form to their Tip Finder Service asking for a tip that looks like an NB05 but which can be attached to a WI15 cable.
   
  ---
   
  Zzzzzzzzzzz....
   
  Trying not to reach for the soldering iron.
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

I'm measuring 15.12 Volts on the downnstream end of the Willy Cable WI15 when the other end is connected to the 19-Volt jack (blue) of the fully charged XP8000.

That's less than 1% deviation from spec so I'd be willing to connect it to the Stepdance (if I had the right tip.)

Worst case, I'm now confident I can use the XP8000 + WI15 as a constant, non-decaying 15-Volt battery pack (even if a DIY cable must be created.)

Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Lol. I call BS on Energizer and their CS. 

I hope it works out for ya Mike. How much would you want for the DIY cable?


----------



## zilch0md

GG,

If a they have a tip that can allow the Willy Cable WI15 to be used with the Stepdance, potentially dozens of current and future Stepdance owners will be able to order that tip, the WI15, and an XP8000 or XP18000 as an affordable, constant-voltage, 15VDC power supply for desktop or portable use - with no soldering required.

As altruistic as this may sound, I'm trying to benefit a larger community than Racio, Ian, cukis350, you, and me.

If and when I throw in the towel on my pusuit of this goal, I will make myself a DIY cable by modifying my WI15. Then, if it works as I hope, without frying my Stepdance, I will order another WI15 and modify it for you at cost of parts and postage.

Please be patient and supportive of the larger goal.

Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Here's the result of the Amazon Marketplace "Contact Seller" e-mail I sent to Energizer PowerPacks:

"Your e-mail(s) to Energizer PowerPacks cannot be delivered because the e-mail address we have on file for that customer is incorrect or their mailbox is full. The recipient may view the message in their message center on Amazon.com, but they will not receive it by e-mail. We apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, why does this latest news come as not suprise! I re wrote the request yesterday about tips that would fit but this time with the willy cable, I thought if a few of us sent emails it might wake them up so that we can all benefit.. It looks like that might not work now reading your latest post.. Hmm, I will try Energizer Canada directly instead of through their message service as when I try that way they divert me through the US!


----------



## zilch0md

I'm not surprised, just persistent. One of four contact attempts has already proven itself to be a dead-end street, but it's been less than 24 hours, so I'm willing to wait for the other three. Unfortunately, this first failure to communicate is with the Amazon Marketplace vendor that sold me the incomplete XP8000, so I will have to work with Amazon to affect a return (or to obtain the missing tips).

All of this is becoming increasingly off-topic to the purpose of this thread, so I'm going to stop posting battery-related updates until I've come up with a FINAL recomendation.

:rolleyes:

Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I'm not surprised, just persistent. One of four contact attempts has already proven itself to be a dead-end street, but it's been less than 24 hours, so I'm willing to wait for the other three. Unfortunately, this first failure to communicate is with the Amazon Marketplace vendor that sold me the incomplete XP8000, so I will have to work with Amazon to affect a return (or to obtain the missing tips).
> 
> All of this is becoming increasingly off-topic to the purpose of this thread, so I'm going to stop posting battery-related updates until I've come up with a FINAL recomendation.
> 
> ...


 

 True, may be off topic Mike but very pertinent as the amp is so capable and reliable there is not much more to be said about it other than what has been said or new folks thoughts when they get theirs. I must admit, yours and Racio's experiments have been gripping for me to read in ways to improve what is already magnificent sound quality coming from the Stepdance.. I for one vote you keep posting as I am learning so much from it!


----------



## zilch0md

Ian, 

As always, your encouragement is well received. I'll just omit the minutia of my crusade to communicate with Energizer. Ultimately, I agree that the goal of providing Stepdance owners with an off-the-shelf 15VDC battery pack that increases power output to the headphones by 124.7% over that had with an 8.4-Volt battery is on topic.



Mike


----------



## Armaegis

Where did you Canadian guys order the xp8000 from? Out of curiosity I've just done a few searches online but it seems all usual the Canadian vendors (Futureshop, Best Buy, The Source) carry either the 4000 or 18000, not the 8000.


----------



## Girls Generation

B&H.


----------



## ianmedium

armaegis said:


> Where did you Canadian guys order the xp8000 from? Out of curiosity I've just done a few searches online but it seems all usual the Canadian vendors (Futureshop, Best Buy, The Source) carry either the 4000 or 18000, not the 8000.




As GG said, B&H, they have a special on at the moment, $70. They also calculate and include taxes and customs in it so it should be no more than $90 to your door!

Also, it seems the ones on Amazon are missing tips, the one I got from B&H came with everything.

As mike has said it does indeed improve the sound quality, also I am listening at the moment with my triple.fi10's and the volume is at 9 and volume is plenty, the Denon's are more than loud enough at 11. ( looking at the volume knob as a clock face).

To me it is very much worth the expenditure!


----------



## Armaegis

I was just asking for curiosity sake. I don't even have a Stepdance


----------



## Girls Generation

ianmedium said:


> armaegis said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you Canadian guys order the xp8000 from? Out of curiosity I've just done a few searches online but it seems all usual the Canadian vendors (Futureshop, Best Buy, The Source) carry either the 4000 or 18000, not the 8000.
> ...




pmed u!


----------



## Girls Generation

am I supposed to use all my strength to close the door and slide the thing to lock it? ior am i supposed to take that round thingie off? ._.


----------



## zilch0md

GG,
   
  You might have to use all your strength - it does require considerable force to get the battery cover flush with the back of the Stepdance, but you don't have to remove anything.  Just make sure you have the knob turned, as shown in the picture below, before trying to press the battery cover into place, then once it's flush, you must turn the knob clockwise to its closed position (as shown).
   





   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

It's MUCH smaller than I expected  I might cover the silver parts up with black tape to go along with my black solo which will probably be arriving mid-next week  It's been in customs for 4 days now... 

Is there a considerable amount of difference when burned in?


----------



## zilch0md

You could disassemble it (very easy to do), then take just the bare aluminum case and the battery cover to a plating shop and ask them to "black annodize" the case to match the battery cover. I think you'd be amazed st how affordable it would be and when you post a picture here, you'd be the envy of many a Stepdance owner.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> You could disassemble it (very easy to do), then take just the bare aluminum case and the battery cover to a plating shop and ask them to "black annodize" the case to match the battery cover. I think you'd be amazed st how affordable it would be and when you post a picture here, you'd be the envy of many a Stepdance owner.


 

 Great advice Mike, In fact it would then match the solo perfectly as it has similar brushing on it's case!


----------



## Girls Generation

How about doing that for the solo LOLL. My iPad [will be] white and my stepdance is silver. Solo is the only thing that's standing out :| Tried to make it silver but failed cuz I asked them on the 5th, and on the 9th it told me it was shipped on the 3rd. boo  and thumbs down for Canadian customs for holding my solo for 4 days without even starting to review it. =_=


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> How about doing that for the solo LOLL. My iPad [will be] white and my stepdance is silver. Solo is the only thing that's standing out :| Tried to make it silver but failed cuz I asked them on the 5th, and on the 9th it told me it was shipped on the 3rd. boo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  You should ask Ken if you can send it back unopened and he send you the silver version. I can't imagine if the box etc is unopened it would be a problem..Of course it means more waiting!
  Portland is not that far..Maybe a road trip there with your family, you could be down and back in a (long) day!


----------



## Girls Generation

Portland?


----------



## zilch0md

I think Ian is referring to Portland, Oregon in the U.S. - which must be where the Solo is made...

In addition to the caption seen on the packaging of many toys which reads, "Some Assembly Required" everyone getting into Head-Fi should embrace the motto "Some Waiting Required." 

I like to think I'm a patient guy, but the whole of Friday passes without a word from Thursday's four contact attempts with Energizer and I'm losing it - after just one day of waiting! 

But haste makes waste and a stitch in time saves nine and all like that, right? :rolleyes:

I will WAIT and I will enjoy the anticipation! 

Mike


----------



## smial1966

*GIRLS GENERATION*
   
*If you don't want to ship your Solo back to ALO I have a spare silver case that you are welcome to have for the cost of shipping it to you.*
   
  I pre-ordered a Solo last December and when it arrived ALO had mistakenly sent a Silver Solo instead of black. To avoid another set of import duty Ken (ALO supremo) sent me a black case and a hex driver to swap them over. The cases are easy to change as the Solo innards slide out. A couple of the hex screws were a bit stiff on the silver case but a small pair of pliers undid them easily. Let me know if you'd like the case as I was just going to throw it away.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Girls Generation

smial1966 said:


> *GIRLS GENERATION*
> 
> *If you don't want to ship your Solo back to ALO I have a spare silver case that you are welcome to have for the cost of shipping it to you.*
> 
> ...




OMG that would be WONDERFUL!!@#

Where do you live? I'll send you a PM


----------



## zilch0md

That's cool!  Now everything will match.
   
  Hang onto your black case - somebody might want it! 
   
  Mike


----------



## estreeter

I think I'll change my board name to 'ImNotWearingAnyPanties' - as 'estreeter', no-one offers to send me diddly.


----------



## zilch0md

Now THAT'S funny! 

It reminds me of how I used to play Backgammon on an online gaming forum years ago and could seldom find anyone to play with me UNTIL I changed my avatar to a picture of a blonde and changed my account name to "Heather"! The wait times shrank to nothing but then I had to field a lot of annoying chat asking me where I lived and how old I was! I was forever responding, "I'm here to play backgammon!"

Mike


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> but then I had to field a lot of annoying chat asking me where I lived and how old I was! I was forever responding, "I'm here to play backgammon!"
> 
> Mike


 

 Yep - the internet : the men are men, the women are men and the children are law enforcement. Gotta love it.


----------



## Armaegis

Reminds me of the time I met a transvestite off a dating site...


----------



## Girls Generation

I LOLd so hard. 
Waiting over 3 weeks for batterysupply for my stepdance is pretty painful. Plus I don't get shipping fee that I originally paid + $15 to ship the ipowerus batteries back =_=;;; Darn it I should've gone XP8000 from the start!


----------



## smial1966

*Guys, guys, guys!  *





   
  The spare silver Solo case would have been given to any forum member that requested it regardless of gender. I've gleaned a lot of really useful information here from a bunch of great folks and this is my way of giving something back - spread the love people!
   
  Cheers.


----------



## ianmedium

I awoke this morning with a reply from Energizer...Asking for more information.. The exact information I have already given them including photo's!!
   
  They also wanted a picture of the adapter tip that came with the device.. Even though I told them it came with no tip and no power charger, they also asked the dimensions of the tip.. Which I had already given them! Good luck with your inquiry Mike, Energizers tip finder department it seems, are about as much use as a chocolate fire guard!!


----------



## zilch0md

Wow!   They're not just negligent - they're incompetent. 
   
  If you now have a case number or a different contact e-mail address, any line of communication opened with Energizer, I would really appreciate it if you could follow through with their redundant request.
   
*Please continue pressing them to find out if a tip is made that works with devices that accept their NB05 Media Tip, but which fits onto their Willy Cable WI15.*
   
  I've been sending fresh e-mails and leaving voice mails daily - no response yet - since Thursday of last week (3 busineess days).
   
  I've also filed a Claim with Amazon regarding the missing tips in the XP8000 package received from the Amazon Marketplace vendor, XPAL Power.


----------



## Girls Generation

.... I'm not disappointed  I kinda expected this kind of bs from such a company


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Wow!   They're not just negligent - they're incompetent.
> 
> If you now have a case number or a different contact e-mail address, any line of communication opened with Energizer, I would really appreciate it if you could follow through with their redundant request.
> 
> ...


 

 Will do Mike. I sent them a response this morning outlining them the details I had given them and showing them that the details they asked for were in my included email that they showed in their response to me!! I have also told them I would like to know if they have a tip that fits the Willy that is the same as the NB05 tip!
   
  It struck me the response they gave was an automated one rather than a human engaging with me as if they had actually looked at my email they would have seen the answers to my question!
   
  As I say though,in my latest email I have told them which tip fits and to give that adivce to anyone with the same question so I am helping them instead of them helping me!
   
  Good luck with the claim with Amazon, it looks like they get B stock or something !


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Reminds me of the time I met a transvestite off a dating site...


 
   
  Now we're getting to the good stuff


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Now we're getting to the good stuff


 

 Though to be fair, (s)he was one of the nicer people I met. Certainly better than the stalker, or the girl who left with another guy at the end of the night, or the one who could only talk about fish...


----------



## estreeter

OK, in the interests of ianmedium and others who want to talk about the Stepdance (boring, guys, really), I'm not going to pursue this any further


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> OK, in the interests of ianmedium and others who want to talk about the Stepdance (boring, guys, really), I'm not going to pursue this any further


 


  Oh I don't know, As OT topics go I am quite enjoying this one! Armegis's experiences are giving me hope!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh I don't know, As OT topics go I am quite enjoying this one! Armegis's experiences are giving me hope!


 

 I'm not going to go there - perhaps we should resume this discussion in the Lounge or wherever such discussions are resumed ?


----------



## zilch0md

Yeah, we could have a lot of fun going OT, but back to the boring stuff...
   
  Thank you Ian for joining in my quest to come up with a 15V solution that anyone can use - not just people who can solder.  I still haven't modified my WI15 cable, but probably would have done so already if I didn't already have my RC LiPo batteries for 15V.
   
  Regarding Amazon:  To be fair, I didn't order the XP8000 from Amazon proper.  I ordered it from one of their Marketplace sellers, XPAL Power.   Amazon sells the XP8000 directly at a higher price than what I paid.  Amazon guarantees that they will make good on any purchase made from a Marketplace seller, so I'm actually pleased that I can rely on Amazon's guarantee and claim process, given that the Marketplace seller is completely non-responsive.  My only regret is not having paid a few dollars more to get the XP8000 from Amazon's own inventory. 
   
  I've never been burned by Amazon.
   
  Tick, tock, tick, tock... 
   
  Mike


----------



## .: ZMN :.

I started reading this thread to learn about this marvel amp Stepdance, but ended up purchasing a XP8000 battery last weekend for my other amp. Thanks for pointing me to it.

Anyway, I am trying to figure out if the Stepdance could bring my office/nomadic setup to a new level. 

Currently, I rely on a DIY Pimeta Amp (AD8620 opamps) linked to a DIY Alien DAC, but I am willing to replace Amp or Amp+DAC. Headphones are HD-25 (or HD-600s, occasionally). 

The Stepdance is no doubt a great amp, but it is difficult for me to judge what could improve just looking at specifications or differences in design principles between Stepdance and others. I am not qualified to properly understand their designs and I never listened to any amp using OPA1611 opamps (or OPA211, for that matter). 

Maybe someone with more experience is willing to comment on how the qualities of the Stepdance hold up against 'simple' but adjustable DIY builds such as the Pimeta?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Yeah, we could have a lot of fun going OT, but back to the boring stuff...


 

 Haha yeah, no one needs to hear my sordid tales. I lead a perfectly normal and boring life.
   
  Incidentally, this thread has got me wondering if the XP8000/18000 would be enough to power an M3...


----------



## zilch0md

*The Best Portable Solution Yet for Powering the Stepdance at 15-Volts*
   
I figured out a way to attach the XPAL Willy Cable WI15 to the Stepdance with NO SOLDERING REQUIRED!
   
Thanks to an earlier post in this thread by Head-Fi member Avi, I ordered the PowerStream Slip-On Barrel Connector Assortment that he is using with his Jameco 12-Volt regulated linear power supply.
   
Just gambling that the PowerStream Slip-On Connector which fits into the Stepdance jack would slip onto at least one of the tips provided with the XP8000 Battery Pack, I was thrilled to discover today that it works perfectly!
   
  -------------
   
  Edit:   If you want to order this stuff...
   
*1)  Start by ordering and receiving the XP8000 *(or XP18000) - They are available at many online retailers.
    
*2)*  *Then REGISTER your XP8000 *(or 18000) online, so that you can get a discount when you order the Willy Cable WI15  ($7.95 instead of $19.95).
   
*3)  Order the XPAL Willy Cable WI15 here* (pretending that you intend to use it with a Toshiba Satellite M55-S1352 (notebook computer):
   
       XPAL now has the Meier Audio Corda Stepdance in their catalog of devices (thanks to me)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




       http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/01finder.php?key=stepdance&select_model=3&x=23&y=24
           
*4)*  *Order the PowerStream PST-WX07 Slip-On Barrel Connector Assortment *here:  http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm 
      (It's $7.00 + shipping for the complete set of connectors, not for just one connector.)
   
*             -OR-*
   
 *    Order just the one adapter you need from here:  *
     JDS Labs sells a coaxial power adapter for their cMoy BB v2.03 amp that fits the power jack on the back of a Stepdance:
  
     http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=PSTWX07
  
     
  
 -------------

   
   
Pictures + words speak louder than pictures:


----------



## Girls Generation

Time to order the XPAL Willy WI15, and powerstream slip on.  Does anyone know where I can purchase these in Canada?


----------



## pksam2005

million thanks to * zilch0md, can you please give the difference between 12v and 15v stepdance performance?


----------



## Girls Generation

The shipping rate for the PST-WX07 from the site is $20 for the cheapest AND UPS.... wow.
I have to purchaset he willy WI15 seprately, correct?


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, thank you so much for all the hard work. One last favor. Could you write the link for the willy as text, I can't seem to copy it from the images. Hopefully Energizer take paypal as I have not owned a CC for 15years..Luddite I know but it is also great having no debt!


----------



## smial1966

Mike - great work so thanks very much.
   
  ianmedium - here's the link you need - http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/02tip.php?rp=&cno=&did=3&device=Laptop&bid=49&brand=Toshiba&mid=8774&model=Satellite%20M55-S1352
   
  Energizer do take PayPal.
   
  Happy days!
   
  Cheers.


----------



## zilch0md

I have just added these ordering instructions as an edit to my post regarding the XP8000 + Willy Cable WI15 + PowerStream Slip-On Connectors:
   
  -------------
   
           If you want to order this stuff, *start by ordering and receiving the XP8000 *(or XP18000) - They are available at many online retailers.
    
           *Then REGISTER your XP8000 *(or 18000) online, so that you can get a discount when you order the Willy Cable WI15  ($7.95 instead of $19.95).
   
           *Order the XPAL Willy Cable WI15 *here (pretending that you intend to use it with a Toshiba Satellite M55-S1352 (notebook computer): 
           http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/02tip.php?rp=&cno=&did=3&device=Laptop&bid=49&brand=Toshiba&mid=8774&model=Satellite%20M55-S1352 
   
          * Do NOT order the AB07 tip *that's needed only if you actually want to use the WI15 cable with a Toshiba Satellite M55-S1352!
   
           *Order the PowerStream PST-WX07 Slip-On Barrel Connector Assortment *here:  http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm 
          (It's $7.00 + shipping for the complete set of connectors, not for just one connector.)
   
  -------------
   
  That should help for those who want to take the plunge.
   




   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

You're welcome!!
  
  Quote: 





pksam2005 said:


> million thanks to * zilch0md, can you please give the difference between 12v and 15v stepdance performance?


 

 It's really gratifying to know that all the research might actually be of use to other people.
   
  To answer your question - *the difference between 12v and 15v is a 41.8% increase in Peak Watts supplied to the headphones - a 41.8% increase in headroom (and the SQ improvements that come with higher Wattage).*
   
  A 15-Volt external supply, whether it's a battery pack or an AC-powered linear regulated PSU that provides 15-Volts DC, actually increases the OPA1611 opamp's output voltage (and Watts) available to your headphones by 41.8% over the opamp's output voltage (and Watts) had with a 12-Volt power supply (even though the supply voltage has only increased by 25%, from 12 to 15). 
   
  An explanation of my findings can be found in these two posts:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1005#post_7312910
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1020#post_7314921 
   
  You might want to take my assumptions and interpretations of the OPA1611 datasheet with a grain of salt, but in a January 11th e-mail exchange with Jan Meier, he did write the following: 
   
*"Yes, a good powersupply* [for the Stepdance] *will definitely improve on sound quality, especially when it's supply voltage is so much higher than your battery voltage." *
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Wow, I was away for a long time and things have gotten really interesting. Glad to see the fun continuing.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi GG,

  
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> The shipping rate for the PST-WX07 from the site is $20 for the cheapest AND UPS.... wow.
> I have to purchaset he willy WI15 seprately, correct?


 

 Yes, see my new detailed ordering instructions, above.  (No soldering required!)
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, thank you once again my friend, am ordering today!
Edit! All done, tips and willy on the way, now to wait for the slooooow shipping from the States( to be fare, it is fast until it gets to the border!

So, now I have the most power for the amp, the solo and three pairs of headphones that I love.. Pure bliss!

Thank you once again Mike for making this so easy and very enjoyable!


----------



## Armaegis

Arising from a discussion of using the XP8000/18000 as "clean" power sources over at AMB, from the man himself...
   
  Quote: 





> The Energizer XP8000 and XP18000 you linked have multiple output voltages.  Chances are the pack has internal charge-pump DC-DC converters to produce the various voltages, so the outputs probably not direct power from the battery.


 
  Anyone have comments on this?


----------



## Girls Generation

ianmedium said:


> Mike, thank you once again my friend, am ordering today!
> Edit! All done, tips and willy on the way, now to wait for the slooooow shipping from the States( to be fare, it is fast until it gets to the border!
> 
> So, now I have the most power for the amp, the solo and three pairs of headphones that I love.. Pure bliss!
> ...




NOOOOOOOOOOO I was going to ask you to order two for me so we can split the shipping fee and make it less T_T_T_T_T_T_T

you should cancel the order  it's the exact same shipping fee for two....


----------



## Avi

Mike, that's amazing—especially the pictures. I hope you're enjoying audio bliss! I have to save up for a new desktop, so I think I'll hold off on the XP for now, but I'm really happy to see you got it working, and a no-solder version too which provides hope to klutzs like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, I know it's been said a gazillion times, but thanks for the clear descriptions, images, and step-by-step procedures you lay out; it makes it so much easier for us less-technical types


----------



## monoethylene

Mike,
   
  May I ask what will be or is your source to feed the Stepdance??


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  This will sound so trite, but it's the truth:  It's not likely I would have perservered, especially after coming up with my RC LiPo battery solution for 15-Volts, had you not been so supportive and encouraging.  We can thank a lot of other folks for their positive feedback, too. 
   
  Team Stepdance!
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Armaegis,

  
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Arising from a discussion of using the XP8000/18000 as "clean" power sources over at AMB, from the man himself...
> 
> Anyone have comments on this?


 

 I really don't know how the XPAL power packs end up with three different output jacks - 5V, 12V, and 19V - but the XP8000 sounds great with the Stepdance!   No hum, buzzing, hiss, or anything else undesireable.  The noise floor is wonderfully black (with a good source, or no source signal at all).
   
  I'm just conjecturing, but I think it would be much less expensive a design to just tap multiple cells in different combinations of serial or parrallel circuits to come up with the three different output voltages.  That, in combination with some diodes to control current flow, would be less expensive than a design that uses DC-to-DC convertors.  (Just guessing.)
   
  In any case, I don't hear anything unsavory when using the XP8000 with the Stepdance and LCD-2s.  Ianmedium, Racio, and cukis350 have not complained of any noise problems either (at least when powering the Stepdance from the 12-Volt jack of their XP8000s).  YMMV
   
  Thanks for sharing that info, though.  We're all experimenting here, so we really should keep our eyes and ears open for problems.
   
  Speaking of which:   If anyone decides to power their Stepdance at 15-Volts, please understand that I can accept no liability for any negative consequences, but I will gladly accept at least partial credit for positive experiences associated with 15-Volt operation!*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *
   
*Use a voltmeter to measure the power you are supplying to the Stepdance (tip positive, < or = 15VDC) before you connect it and proceed at your own risk.  *
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Firstly, thank you for your kind words Mike, they are much appreciated!

Secondly, I experience no noise whatsoever with the XP8000 connected, just inky black background to which the music can come forward. I was just listening to an Angela Hewitt recording of Beethovan piano sonata's, the silence behind the notes was deep and black. I really think this portable power supply is a great way to go, mains power potential with absolute non of the bad attributes of mains power without expensive conditioning. I am really looking forward to hearing the difference between the twelve volts and 15!


----------



## Girls Generation

So the NB tips didn't come with mine and I ordered from B&H.


If anyone in Canada is wanting to get the powerstream tip, lets buy it together so we don't pay $20 dollars for this -_-


----------



## zilch0md

GG,
   
  So, you got all of the other tips shown in the package contents PDF, but not the NB04, NB05, and NB06?  
   
  See:  http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/vn/downloads/package-contents/PC-XP8000.pdf
   
  That makes two of us, now, with me ordering from Amazon and you ordering from B&H Photo.  It's an Energizer factory production error.
   
  I can't get them to respond to my queries about it, either (not yet, anyway...)
   
  The NB05 tip would allow use of the XP8000 as a 12-Volt supply for the Stepdance (without having to purchase the XPAL Willy Cable WI15 or the PowerStream Slip-On connector required for 15-Volt operation.)
   
*The 15-Volt setup does not require the missing NB05 connector.*
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Yep. I ordered the slipon connector T_T $30 shipping just for those ugh. And Expedited shipping method for the WI15 and NB05 from xpal. $70 just for that. I'm so... depressed -_-; I just ordered the Nb05 just because I can get another tip  -sigh-. $70 is a day's worth of work.... Well, atleast the solos came today. I think from now on, I'll use FedEx for shipping method. Atleast they include all the customs fees in the original payment. It would've been cheaper to use fedex than go with usps and pay customs tax separately in this case with the Solo. dumb? Yes. USPS took 14 days. FedEx would've took ~4-5 days.  Ridiculous. I hate Canada.


----------



## Armaegis

If the brokerage fees are excessive, you can always choose to broker them items yourself. It involves a bit of legwork though, and a trip down to the customs office as well as the shipping depot.


----------



## zilch0md

GG,
   
  I love Canada!  But I would probably hate the postal expenses, so I understand your frustration.
   
_*Please tell me precisely how you ordered the NB05 tip. *  _
   
  I can NOT figure out how to do that - I keep getting told that it comes with the XP8000 and thus, is not available as a standalone purchase.
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

zilch0md said:


> GG,
> 
> I love Canada!  But I would probably hate the postal expenses, so I understand your frustration.
> 
> ...




XPAL tip finder http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/02ti...er&bid=12&brand=Axion&mid=1009&model=AXN3808R

Wow. Charged my solo, and I'm listening. I'm amazed.


----------



## smial1966

Mike,
   
  To order another NB05 tip you need to register your XP8000 and enter these details into the tip finder utility on the Energizer website -
   
*Device : Portable DVD » Brand : Axion » Model : AXN3808R*
   
   
  This brings up the NB05 tip.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## .: ZMN :.

This is all OT, but I can confirm not getting any NB-type plugs with the XP8000 that arrived today from B&H. Google "nb05 site:http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/" and you'll find items, change 'nb05' to 'wi15' or anything else for others. Hope that helps.

Then on topic, anyone ready to respond to post post #1140? :rolleyes:



.: zmn :. said:


> The Stepdance is no doubt a great amp, but it is difficult for me to judge what could improve just looking at specifications or differences in design principles between Stepdance and others. I am not qualified to properly understand their designs and I never listened to any amp using OPA1611 opamps (or OPA211, for that matter).
> 
> Maybe someone with more experience is willing to comment on how the qualities of the Stepdance hold up against 'simple' but adjustable DIY builds such as the Pimeta?


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, I am counting myself very lucky as mine came with everything!


----------



## zilch0md

GG, smial1966, and ZMN - I have successfully ordered an NB05 tip.  Thank you!
   
  ZMN - I don't have any experience with any amp other than the Stepdance.  Sad, but true - so I can't compare it to anything else and I suspect most people in this thread have very little exposure to DIY amps.  You're in a different league having built your own gear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ian - Yes, you seem to have lucked out, receiving all the tips shown in the package contents PDF!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Congratulations on receiving your Solo GG!
   
  Mike


----------



## .: ZMN :.

zilch0md, Thanks for the response. I may try asking in the DIY forum too.


----------



## Girls Generation

zilch0md said:


> Congratulations on receiving your Solo GG!
> 
> Mike




Hey Mike. It appears that my copy+paste link did not show up in my post. I re-read my post just now after I came back from work and I sounded so disrespectful. I didn't mean it  I copy and pasted the link after I searched the thing for you but it didn't appear. I guess it's because I should've used the code for it. url=blahblah. But yeah, glad someone else helped ^^

Thank you ^^ I'm still amazed with how the solo just ... Each time I put my headphones on, I just can't help but smile. Now to sell my w1000x when the 3A comes out ^.^ I think I'd much prefer the lowprofile IEMs.


----------



## pksam2005

to my dismay, i just noticed my xp8000 did not come with a ab05 right angle plug
  it is a hassel to find the ab05 on energizer's tip finder, in which i have to rifle through the laptop model one by one....


----------



## Girls Generation

pksam2005 said:


> to my dismay, i just noticed my xp8000 did not come with a ab05 right angle plug
> it is a hassel to find the ab05 on energizer's tip finder, in which i have to rifle through the laptop model one by one....




did u try googling





> xpal ab05


----------



## pksam2005

thank goodness, finally found the AB05 tip under
  laptop > Electrovaya > Scribbler SC800 Premium
  never heard the brand be4, anyhow, now just wait for the mailman : )


----------



## zilch0md

It's a shame we have to buy these tips that were supposed to come with the XP8000, but at least that's an available last resort.


----------



## ianmedium

Just checked the tracking, the tips should be here tomorrow, unfortunately no tracking with energizer so probably another week for that, can't wait to hear the system with this cable in place!


----------



## zilch0md

The difference between powering the Stepdance at 12-Volt and 15-Volt is subtle with some recordings but undeniable with others (at least with my source - Sony PCM-M10, my headphones - LCD-2, and my ears.) 
 
I wouldn't begin to claim that I am a skilled listener - not at all like many people here in these forums who can describe nuances that I'm sure I can't even perceive.  But I'm getting there, thanks to my relatively recent advancement to using nice (well... nicer) hardware. 
 
At the risk of embarassing myself with my limited vocabulary of acoustic descriptors, I will attempt to describe the difference between what I hear with 12-Volts vs. 15-Volts (or 8.4-Volts and 15-Volts, for that matter) - again, using the Sony PCM-M10 and Audeze LCD-2.  Don't laugh! 
 




 
Recordings that have a lot of texture sound tighter, more precise, cleaner, more distinct.  If I were to use photographic terminology, I'd say that the sound has higher acutance and resolution, where acutance is edge sharpness and resolution is a measure of detail.  Everything is more in-focus, less diffracted.  A recording of a sustained note from a flute wouldn't exhibit much of a difference in terms of detail, but recordings that have an electronic buzzing sound, for example, where the notes, if put to paper, would have to be described as 1/64th notes or even faster, are greatly improved by an increase in supply voltage to the Stepdance.  These really fast on-again-off-again sounds are much more crisply presented - there's just less smearing of the boundaries between when each note starts and ends.
 
Hans Zimmer's soundtrack for the movie _Inception _has many such sections that are rich with detail that just become all the more finely presented when the Stepdance is outputting higher voltages (more watts) to the LCD-2s.
 
But an even more pronunced improvement (again for my ears, my hardware), is the increase in dynamic range that can be heard with recordings like _Rickover's Dream_ from Michael Hedges album, _Aerial Boundaries_.  There are instants of startling impact, where the forceful plucking of guitar strings are already stunning with the Stepdance operating at 8.4-Volts (internal LiPo battery), but when I switch to 15-Volts, these moments that call for a lot of power go from being a dog that barks to a dog that bites.  The signal is just unleashed - presented without constraint, with what are surely accuracies of signal amplitude in addition to accuracies of frequency, that just aren't available with fewer watts.
 
I genuinely understand now, why it's said that having more watts at your disposal isn't about playing at higher volumes.  I can only imagine what a truly powerful (15-Watts RMS per channel) amp like the Leben CS-300SX (or whatever it's called) must sound like. 
 
I'm not going to go anywhere near trying to describe soundstage and imaging differences, if any, because frankly, I'm not sure I even understand those terms yet, much less how to make comparisons of such attributes.
 
Ugh - I'm such an engineer.  I hate writing about abstracts like this.  I'm going to hit the Submit button and try not to look back.
 
Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Wow, I just read what I wrote.  Why do I feel like a neighbor has spotted me putting out the trash in my pajamas?


----------



## ianmedium

Mike.
  As per usual your knack of Explaining things to non techy folk is amazing. What you describe is what I have experienced with the step up from 8.4 to 12.. I can't wait to hear the step from 12-15v!
   
  Thank you so much again!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks Ian.

 I'm relieved to hear you concur!

Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Looking for a buyer for the 15V set up !  I'm letting go of my fullsized rig.


----------



## Girls Generation

Anyone interested in buying the 15V equipment, without the stepdance, off me? I be selling em separately


----------



## zilch0md

I'm not interested for myself, but let me clarify what you're offering by asking...
   
  Are you selling the following items as a bundle?
   
  1) Energizer XP8000 with complete package contents except for the Media Tips NB04, NB05, and NB06 (NB05 is needed for 12-Volt operation of Stepdance.)
   
  2) XPAL Willy Cable WI15 (15V regulator that plugs into the XP8000 19-Volt jack)
   
  3) PowerStream Slip-On Barrel Connector Assortment (7 pieces, including the one that allows the WI15 cable to be connected to Stepdance)
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

zilch0md said:


> I'm not interested for myself, but let me clarify what you're offering by asking...
> 
> Are you selling the following items as a bundle?
> 
> ...




I'm selling the XP8000 with complete everything except NB04 and NB06 (NB05 included), the Willy Cable, and all 7 slip on connectors as a package for $150 shipped
I'm also selling the Stepdance for $360 shipped
Both for $470 shipped.


----------



## smial1966

*Girls Generation.*
   
  I'm surprised that you're selling your Stepdance when you requested my spare silver Solo case specifically to colour match with the amp. 
   
  Incidentally, does anyone know how long the replacement XP8000 tips take to arrive from Taiwan?
   
  Cheers.


----------



## ianmedium

Quick question to LCD 2 owners, do you find the Stepdance has enough power for the headphones to shine( bearing in mind I will be running my Stepdance at 15v once the cable arrives!)

I really loved the HD800's but after chatting with monotune and reading about the LCD 2's I can' help but feel these would be my best bet when it comes time to upgrade headphones, the combination of solo and Stepdance really is high quality and I can't help but think they would do full justice to the LCD's!

Got the tips yesterday, super fast service, now just waiting for the willy cable and I will be set!


----------



## Girls Generation

Skylab says stepdance is good enough for the LCD2 although not as good as the desktop amps. However, with 15Volts I'm pretty sure it'll be more than enough. LCD2 is easier to drive than the HD800  and I've read many reviews/comparisons saying the LCD2 > HD800, but they do have differences that can't really be considered 'better' than each others'. I'd prefer the LCD2 over the HD800's SS. 

On a side note, I wonder if I can use the XP8000 to power the JH3A.


----------



## zilch0md

smial1966,
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Girls Generation.*
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


 

 I can't really answer your question, but I ordered an NB05 tip through the Tip Finder service on March 17 (one week ago) and have not yet received it (to my address near Dallas, Texas).
   
  Meanwhile, I'm actually enjoying a series of exchanges with the XPAL Tip Finder service (via their HTML form, not by e-mail) - regarding whether or not a Tip exists that will allow the Willy Cable WI15 to be attached to the Stepdance.  It's been a struggle to get the person with whom I am communicating to understand that *all we need is a tip that fits the same devices which accept an NB05 tip, but which can be attached to the 15-Volt end of the WI15 cable.*  (You wouldn't believe how many ways I've had to explain that to this person to secure evidence that they COMPREHEND my request.) 
   
*As of yesterday, this Level 1 guy at the Tip Finder Service has decided that no such tip exists*, but he has escalated the ticket to his "Tip Developers" for further research (whatever that means). Thus far, I've withheld the fact that I've already purchased the PowerStream connector assortment to solve this problem.  I plan to divulge that information only if (when) they give up.
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Ian,
  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quick question to LCD 2 owners, do you find the Stepdance has enough power for the headphones to shine( bearing in mind I will be running my Stepdance at 15v once the cable arrives!)
> 
> [snip]


 
   
  You probably know from my previous posts that I only posess one amp - the Stepdance, so I can't compare its LCD-2 performance with any other amps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I am, however, VERY satisfied (ignorance is bliss) with the Stepdance > LCD-2 combo, but like GG, I know that Skylab, whose opinion I (and obviously, many others) trust greatly, has said that the Stepdance can't compete with even a $750.00 Meier Concerto, much less a $3500 Leben.  (I'm paraphrasing, but that's the gist of it.)  And from what I'm reading about the Schitt Lyr, it will likely "outperform" the Stepdance with an LCD-2. 
   
  It seems that orthodynamic designs are efficient, and thus I've even heard people say the LCD-2 sounds OK when plugged straight into an iPod (which has roughly a 30-mW per channel output).  But if you want the LCD-2 to really perform at its very best, you need at least 3 Watts per channel.   To put that into perspective, I suspect, but have no way of knowing for sure, that with a 15-Volt power supply, the Stepdance Peak Watts (not Watts RMS, which would be a lot less) is no more than 1.25 Watts per channel into 32-Ohms.  Watts RMS would be about 0.7 * Peak Watts for a purely resistive load (which is somewhat the case with planar magnetic headphones), or 0.88 Watts RMS per channel into 32-Ohms.  _Now take everything I've said here in this paragraph and ignore it _- my estimates are probably way off, but I suspect I'm erring on the high side, if anything.  My point is just that the Stepdance can't produce the power of even modest desktop amps like a Concerto or a WA6, much less more potent amps like the Lyr, the B22, etc., and the LCD-2s really like a lot of power.
   
  Despite my understanding, I get so much enjoyment from listening to my 15-Volt Stepdance with LCD-2s, that I literally do not want to hear what the LCD-2 can do with a better amp until I'm actually willing to spend the money on such an amp.  Why torture myself? 
   
  Contentment is a choice we can make independent of circumstance.
   




   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Question is: Can you ignore the curiosity?


----------



## Armaegis

My curiosity is constantly squashed by my mortgage payments.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> 
> You probably know from my previous posts that I only posess one amp - the Stepdance, so I can't compare its LCD-2 performance with any other amps.
> ...


 

 Mike.
  For some reason I blanked that you had these wonderful phones, going on the great advice you give if you are pleased with them then that is good enough for me, I also respect Montunes thoughts on these matters and he is happy with his as well. At what position do you have your volume at for comfortable listening with them, I know everybodys hearing is not the same but it gives me an idea!
   
  Also, very impressed with their customer service! I emailed them this morning with a question about the jack and if they could provide a mini jack (which they can't but I can get a grado adaptor easily enough) and Alexander emailed me back within the hour! So, a'saving I shall go!
   
  PS, absolutely nothing wrong with the Denon's I just figured, in for a penny, in for a pound as they say!


----------



## average_joe

I A/Bed my RPX-33 with my Stepdance using a 12V linear regulated supply when driving the LCD-2.  When in low gain (with a high enough input from the line input), the Stepdance was pretty much on par with the RPX-33.  With the Tesla T1, not so much, but I sold both the T1 and the RPX-33.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I A/Bed my RPX-33 with my Stepdance using a 12V linear regulated supply when driving the LCD-2.  When in low gain (with a high enough input from the line input), the Stepdance was pretty much on par with the RPX-33.  With the Tesla T1, not so much, but I sold both the T1 and the RPX-33.


 


  Thank you so much for this, Oh my poor wallet, thank goodness I do not own credit cards otherwise I know I would be in trouble!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> thank goodness I do not own credit cards otherwise I know I would be in trouble!


 


  Amen to that - I only have one, and the card itself lies in pieces at the bottom of my bedside drawer as a reminder of my rampant stupidity. Moving to a debit card made a lot more sense, even if you dont have the same feeling of 'omnipotence' that I did with an 8K limit (I know quite a few people with 20K limits on their cards - crazy at the exorbitant rates our banks charge on balances after the first month)


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Amen to that - I only have one, and the card itself lies in pieces at the bottom of my bedside drawer as a reminder of my rampant stupidity. Moving to a debit card made a lot more sense, even if you dont have the same feeling of 'omnipotence' that I did with an 8K limit (I know quite a few people with 20K limits on their cards - crazy at the exorbitant rates our banks charge on balances after the first month)


 

 It is nice to know I am not the only one! Eleven years without debt now and it feels great. I was the worst sort of credit card user, luckily I saw the light before I got into trouble! Something very nice as well in knowing what you have you owe nothing on!


----------



## Szadzik

You people keep my thoughts on the subject all the time. I just purchased a pair of Fischer Audio FA-011s and also set my mind on buying a desktop amp when you start saying the Stepdance is SO good.
   
  Do you think I should just keep my Stepdance with a good power supply as a desktop amp, or will I benefit from buying something like a Burson HA-160D or the non-DAC version HA160 with a Cambridge Audio DACMagic.
   
  I am basically trying to go from a portable-rig-only setup to a portable + desktop setup.
   
  Here's the Burson Amp/ DAC combo I wanted to buy:
   
  http://bursonaudio.com/HA_160D.html


----------



## monoethylene

So far I can say that I am using right now the Stepdance as a desktop amp with an external power supply which gives me exactly 15V. Concerning the goodness of the PSU, I see that the Stepdance itself has a very good internal filtering. Compared with my Desktop amp which is the Cantate.2 I have to confess that I really like the Stepdance more when I do an A/B comparison. But it have to be said that I am using the Canatate.2 with the DAC unit and up to now I don't have the possibility to hook it up with an external DAC. The cans in use are the HD-25 II with 70Ohm impedance..


----------



## Armaegis

It's funny, I'm vaguely considering getting a stepdance to use as a preamp to feed one of my DIY amp projects...


----------



## Girls Generation

armaegis said:


> It's funny, I'm vaguely considering getting a stepdance to use as a preamp to feed one of my DIY amp projects...




buy off me


----------



## Armaegis

I saw your ad... I thought about it, but I've sunk so much into the DIY already I can't really justify spending the money on a Stepdance when I'm already planning on building the active balanced ground circuit separately.


----------



## zilch0md

GG,
   
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Question is: Can you ignore the curiosity?


 

 Oh yes, I am curious about how my LCD-2s would sound with more power, but I know from the A to A+ ratings that Skylab's review has given across multiple characteristics, that* the Stepdance is very neutral and transparent, that it has qualities to which every amp should aspire*, and I know from direct observation in my experiments with increasing the Stepdance supply voltage to achieve an increase in Watts output to the headphones, that more Watts gives you only what comes with more headroom, which is admittedly a precious thing, but it's NOT everything that I want in an amp. 
   
*There are. no doubt. many amps out there that are more powerful than a Stepdance, but are they as accurate, as neutral, as transparent?* * I will stick my neck out here and suggest that there are very few amps, solid state or tube, that can compete with the best attributes of the Stepdance. *
   
  I did my homework before buying a Stepdance and I bought it specifically with the goal of powering the LCD-2.  I knew I wanted the LCD-2, but I also wanted the least-expensive amp that was truly worthy of its neutralness and accuracy.  The Stepdance has proven to fit the bill very nicely.  I'm now enjoying a huge jump in headroom and all that comes with it (thanks to the 123.7% increase in output voltage to the phones had with bumping the supply voltage from 8.4V with internal batteries toa 15V external battery).
   
  So... yes, I'm curious about how the LCD-2 would sound with even more power, but* I am very confident that any amp which can provide that extra power while simultaneously matching the all that is wonderful about the Stepdance would be very expensive, if such an amp even exists.  I realize that's a pretty strong statement, but seriously, there's more to good sound than headroom. *
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quick question to LCD 2 owners, do you find the Stepdance has enough power for the headphones to shine( bearing in mind I will be running my Stepdance at 15v once the cable arrives!)
> 
> [snip]


 

  
  Ian,
   
  I use the Stepdance on Low Gain with the LCD-2 and find that with most recordings, I run with the volume control at about 40 to 50%, but I have a few recordings, especally those from the Telarc label, where they are trying to take advantage of the entire dynamic range of 16-bit audio, that sound best with the volume turned nearly all the way up (in Low Gain).  I never feel a need to switch the Stepdance into High Gain with the LCD-2 and many people have reported in this thread that the Stepdance actually sounds better in Low Gain with the LCD-2 than in High Gain, anyway.  I agree.
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Ian,
> 
> I use the Stepdance on Low Gain with the LCD-2 and find that with most recordings, I run with the volume control at about 40 to 50%, but I have a few recordings, especally those from the Telarc label, where they are trying to take advantage of the entire dynamic range of 16-bit audio, that sound best with the volume turned nearly all the way up (in Low Gain).  I never feel a need to switch the Stepdance into High Gain with the LCD-2 and many people have reported in this thread that the Stepdance actually sounds better in Low Gain with the LCD-2 than in High Gain, anyway.  I agree.
> 
> Mike


 

 Thanks for that Mike.
  I experience similar things especially with certain Jazz recordings or classical where I have to turn the volume up more, I did  not know the reason why until now and that makes complete sense! I got a new version of Parsifal the other day, the new Gergiev recording live and the Mariinsky and noticed that one needs a touch more volume!
   
  Though I recently fell in love again with the sound of my Stax set up last night I was back to the stepdance, the qualities you mention bring so much life to the music. I have the tips, I am just hoping the willy cable arrives today so that I can start to enjoy the extra that comes with more power! Oh yes, and like you I much prefer the more natural presentation that low gain brings!


----------



## tnmike1

On Ian's advice, I bought the Stepdance and Denon D5000 to go with my iMod and OBOY the combination has opened up a whole new sonic adventure.
   
  Lately I've been taken with classical organ music and was fortunate to find Bach's complete organ works at Amazon, plus a few other composers' works I've admired for awhile.  I'm constantly amazed at the depth of bass and soundstage impact the Stepdance/D5000 provides to these organ works, esp. some of the organs from Bach's time that are still being used


----------



## zilch0md

Congratulations tnmike1,
   
  I feel as if there's so much music out there that I know nothing about - and worst of all, I have to pace myself in buying CDs or downloading music.  I have this constant annoying feeling that there's something out there I would really enjoy hearing, but I'm going to miss out on it.  But for Pandora, I wouldn't have had near the exposure I've managed thus far.
   
  Does anyone know of any lists of *properly recorded *albums sorted by genre?  Every once in awhile, I stumble onto a thread where someone has asked for a list of "good audiophile recordings," but I'm looking for that pot-of-gold master list that's highly respected, if such a thing exists.
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Congratulations tnmike1,
> 
> I feel as if there's so much music out there that I know nothing about - and worst of all, I have to pace myself in buying CDs or downloading music.  I have this constant annoying feeling that there's something out there I would really enjoy hearing, but I'm going to miss out on it.  But for Pandora, I wouldn't have had near the exposure I've managed thus far.
> 
> ...


 

 Mike,
  Monotune suggested a thread dedicated to that on the solo thread. I think it would be a great data base! I know when I am looking for classical there are a great many sites I stumble upon that give good reviews of various recordings. I will do a bit more research and see if I can find anything!


----------



## zilch0md

Excellent!  Thanks Ian!


----------



## tnmike1

I told Ian where I found my complete box set of Bach Organ Music--it is on Amazon and recorded by Ton Koopman.  Selling for around $60 used and $88 new, although Amazon is currently out of stock.
   
  Regarding where to find such things: I bought at a second hand bookstore Penguin's guide to classical music--2008 edition.  In it, composers are listed alphabetically with subsections within the composer.  As an example, Bach is divided into many categories: choral, organ, concerto, etc etc. Within the categories are CDs the editors feel are the ones that are exemplary.  Under "organ" I found Ton Koopman as one they highly recommended and, fortunately, Amazon had the collection.
   
  Other composers have similar listings.  THis is NOT a bio of the composers but rather the most current CDs of most all of their works.  Selections are available for both the American and European markets, so the volume is quite comprehensive.


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks! I had no idea such guides exist!

Mike


----------



## tnmike1

Another good series are the "Rough Guides:--I've got Rough Guide to Classical Music, Rough Guide to Opera and now lookign for Rough Guide to Jazz.  These three volumes list the best CDs of various composers and musicians, plus "boxes" explaining certain aspects of music; i.e what a "fugue" is, in the case of the opera book hstory of the castrati, etc.  Not as complete as Penguin but more information on the musicians and musical genres.
   
  Just on Amazon and notice they have the Penguin Guide to Classical Music 2010 for $26.10; the Rough Guide is $19.98.  These are new, but I usually try to find them in better used bookstores.  I think I paid not over $10 each for my volumes, albeit they're a few years old.  But for the money, can't beat either the Penguins or the Rough Guides


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> [snip]
> 
> *As of yesterday, this Level 1 guy at the Tip Finder Service has decided that no such tip exists*, but he has escalated the ticket to his "Tip Developers" for further research (whatever that means). Thus far, I've withheld the fact that I've already purchased the PowerStream connector assortment to solve this problem.  I plan to divulge that information only if (when) they give up.


 

 Believe it or not, after several exchanges with a Level 1 guy at the XPAL Tip Finder Service, in which I've been expressing  how well-suited the XP8000 is for use with portable audio gear and how readily many of us will drop 100 dollars for the sake of sound quality or convenience with our expensive, power-hungry amps and headphones, he sent a reply today saying that his Developers have agreed to create a prototype cable that's basically a WI15 with a permanently attached tip of the correct size for the Stepdance. 
   
  He says it may take "several days".   Then they will ship it to me and let me test it.  If I report that it works well, with no issues, they will then consider offering it via their XPAL Tip Finder database, where it would be a special part number (WI15-S?) dedicated for the purpose of using an XP8000 or XP18000 to supply 15V to the Meier-Audio Corda Stepdance (or any other 15V device, of course, that requires that size tip). 
   
  Apparently, they have a long history of satisfying their Free Tips for Life customers, which includes prototyping and then manufacturing one-off tips or cables for odd devices.  In other words, they don't seem to be too very concerned about how many Stepdance owners will buy an XP8000 and order the special cable, because they are  all made to order at first and if another device comes along that can use that part number, the new device or devices get matched with that same part number in their database.  
   
  Tick, tock, tick, tock...
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Believe it or not, after several exchanges with a Level 1 guy at the XPAL Tip Finder Service, in which I've been expressing  how well-suited the XP8000 is for use with portable audio gear and how readily many of us will drop 100 dollars for the sake of sound quality or convenience with our expensive, power-hungry amps and headphones, he sent a reply today saying that his Developers have agreed to create a prototype cable that's basically a WI15 with a permanently attached tip of the correct size for the Stepdance.
> 
> He says it may take "several days".   Then they will ship it to me and let me test it.  If I report that it works well, with no issues, they will then consider offering it via their XPAL Tip Finder database, where it would be a special part number (WI15-S?) dedicated for the purpose of using an XP8000 or XP18000 to supply 15V to the Meier-Audio Corda Stepdance (or any other 15V device, of course, that requires that size tip).
> 
> ...


 


  Mike.
  This would not have happened if it were not for your dedication to pursuing this, thank you!
   
  My guess is that as soon as my cable arrives I will be then placing an order for the new one! Great service from XPal! I can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Girls Generation

Wow Mike, that's great news! Thank you for your perseverance in this subject matter.

As for XPAL, not too satisfied with their CS and ship-out-time. I'm still waiting on the WI15 and NB05....


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Wow Mike, that's great news! Thank you for your perseverance in this subject matter.
> 
> As for XPAL, not too satisfied with their CS and ship-out-time. I'm still waiting on the WI15 and NB05.


 

 I ordered my cable on the 18th and fully expect it to be at least two weeks knowing how long it takes to ship here! By which time I will order the custom cable!


----------



## Girls Generation

ianmedium said:


> I ordered my cable on the 18th and fully expect it to be at least two weeks knowing how long it takes to ship here! By which time I will order the custom cable!




I ordered mine on the 17th and chose the faster shipping method.  I smell dumbassness going on with this company. I'll give it couple more days.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Hope you get it soon. Having purchased many things from the States I guess I am conditioned to it taking a while to arrive (The delay is purely Canada Posts fault, a bigger bunch of job's worths I have ever seen!).


----------



## zilch0md

Someone had asked several posts back how long it takes to receive the NB05 tip, for example.  I can now reply that, at least for a Texas address, it took 8 days from the date I placed the order.  It came from a California address (not Taiwan).
   
  My sympathies to Candian friends who apparently suffer longer delays.  I may have mentioned previously that my wife is Canadian (from Ontario), so I am very familiar with the how difficult it is to ship things to my in-laws.
   
  Our funniest story in that regard:  My brother-in-law became hopelessly addicted to Smucker's brand Boysenberry Preserves while visiting us here in the States, once.  After returning to Ontario, my wife decided to surprise him by shipping a case of 12 one-pound jars to his address.   Despite careful packaging and double-boxing to separate the jars from each other and the use of large Zip-Loc bags around each jar, to cover the possibility that one may break during transit, when he received the parcel, it was completely wrapped in multiple layers of clear plastic film that had been applied by a postal worker somewhere en route, and most of the cardboard was soaked through with a purple stain.  Upon carefully opening the mushy parcel, he found precisely ONE unbroken jar of his precious Boysenberry preserves still intact.  The remaining eleven jars were a broken mix of glass and product - not worth the risk of recovering.
   
  We will never know where the damage had occured, but he really enjoyed that very expensive jar of preserves.
   
  Mike


----------



## smial1966

Thanks for the excellent postal anecdote Mike. It reminded me of the time an aunt sent a jumper for Christmas, it'd evidently been mangled in sorting machinery and the Royal Mail kindly delivered the remnants - one woollen arm nothing else - with a note advising me that the "Remainder of your parcel will be delivered if located".
   
  My NB05 tip arrived today, it took 11 days from ordering and was shipped from Taiwan.
   
  Andy.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh how I relate to your story mike! I had a friend send me a letter from Toronto on the Monday, it arrived in Vancouver the following week on a Thursday ! Funny thing is though if I mail something to family in Scotland it arrives usually in in three days!


----------



## zilch0md

That's really funny smial1966!  Why did they even bother to send the detached arm?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Our funniest story in that regard:  My brother-in-law became hopelessly addicted to Smucker's brand Boysenberry Preserves while visiting us here in the States, once.  After returning to Ontario, my wife decided to surprise him by shipping a case of 12 one-pound jars to his address.   Despite careful packaging and double-boxing to separate the jars from each other and the use of large Zip-Loc bags around each jar, to cover the possibility that one may break during transit, when he received the parcel, it was completely wrapped in multiple layers of clear plastic film that had been applied by a postal worker somewhere en route, and most of the cardboard was soaked through with a purple stain.  Upon carefully opening the mushy parcel, he found precisely ONE unbroken jar of his precious Boysenberry preserves still intact.  The remaining eleven jars were a broken mix of glass and product - not worth the risk of recovering.
> 
> We will never know where the damage had occured, but he really enjoyed that very expensive jar of preserves.
> 
> Mike


 

 Here's my worst one receiving a package, US-->Canada...
  http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/image/view/id/46945/user_id/136355
   
  Looked like someone put a forklift through it. The lids were held on by tape alone. My custom orthos inside did not survive


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  That's ridiculous - three days to Scotland, but a week and a half for Canadian domestic mail! 
   
  My empathy is increasing for GG's frequent laments.
   
  My wife's family are beef farmers, hailing from Scottland originally - she's a third generation Scottish Canadian.
   
  Quoting my mother-in-law, when seated at her dinner table at the farm house (imagine this said with a Scottish-Canadian accent):  
   
  "I've nevuh met a man whose conversation was bettuh than good food!"
   
  (In other words, "Shut up and eat!")
   
  Does that sound like any of your relatives?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  OK, how about this one: 
   
  My father-in-law came out of his barn once to find me watching one cow (not a bull) mounting another cow.  After chasing them with a pitch fork, stabbing them in the flanks to separate them, he yelled at me across the yard (again, in a Scottish-Canadian accent): 
   
  "Yuh doesn't have to tell anyone what you've seen here today, do you understand?!"
   
  I tried to explain the concept of dominance to him but he didn't buy it.  Both of those cows went out on the next truck to the packing house. 
  




   
  OK, that's enough OT chatting for now...
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  I want you to know that I genuinely love my in-laws (and my wife, as well, of course).  I hope my stories haven't offended you or your relatives. 
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Ian,
> 
> I want you to know that I genuinely love my in-laws (and my wife, as well, of course).  I hope my stories haven't offended you or your relatives.
> 
> Mike


 
  Mike,absolutely no offence taken mate! In fact, it brings back a lot of memories!!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks!  I'm relieved!


----------



## Jalo

Mike, your story is very funny and in good taste, at least to me.  Thanks.


----------



## zilch0md

zilch0md said:


> Believe it or not, after several exchanges with a Level 1 guy at the XPAL Tip Finder Service, in which I've been expressing  how well-suited the XP8000 is for use with portable audio gear and how readily many of us will drop 100 dollars for the sake of sound quality or convenience with our expensive, power-hungry amps and headphones, he sent a reply today saying that his Developers have agreed to create a prototype cable that's basically a WI15 with a permanently attached tip of the correct size for the Stepdance.
> 
> He says it may take "several days".   Then they will ship it to me and let me test it.  If I report that it works well, with no issues, they will then consider offering it via their XPAL Tip Finder database, where it would be a special part number (WI15-S?) dedicated for the purpose of using an XP8000 or XP18000 to supply 15V to the Meier-Audio Corda Stepdance (or any other 15V device, of course, that requires that size tip).
> 
> ...




That didn't take long! Here's an e-mail I received from XPAL this morning:

--------
Dear Michael,

We would like to inform you that we have arranged the modified WI15 testing cable and the media tips (NB04, NB05, NB06) tips shipped to you today.  

The package was shipped from Asia, thus it might take around 10 days for arrival.

We would appreciate your feedback of the testing result upon receipt of the cable and tips.
Thank you.
Xpal Power
--------

Joy!

Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Ooh I can't wait. Already have a pay pal balance ready so that I can jump on it. I know the standard one has not even arrived yet but as long as your findings are good I will get this one, nice to have a custom built cable specifically for the stepdance!
   
  I wonder what the cost will be?


----------



## Girls Generation

Well, maybe I complain too much because I lived in Korea.

Usually, I order something in Korea, ~4pm. The package arrives ~6pm. If it's from across the country, ~ 10 am next morning. I order something from America, it takes however long it takes for usps to deliver to LAX, then 15 hour flight, and then as soon as it arrives, it's immediately sent to my address. 
This is why Koreans do our grocery online; they deliver them within an hour.


----------



## zilch0md

Wow, GG, living in Korea would indeed condition you to expect faster deliveries.  That's amazing. 
   
  By the way, without explaining who he is or what he did for a living (not a missionary), my father traveled extensively throughout Asia, with multiple visits to many countries, and for what it's worth (it's just one American's opinion), he really loves the Korean people, on the whole. 
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

9th business day, I received the WI15 and NB05. Time to try out the 15v! 

Oh, btw, it came in us postage. I payed for Express (1 business day). Filed a dispute through paypal.

XPAL CS is crap. Bunch of kids running the stupidass company.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> 9th business day, I received the WI15 and NB05. Time to try out the 15v!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I had mine shipped normal so hopefully I should get mine tomorrow seeing as I had mine shipped a day later!
  Having said that my mind is now focused on something else, Audeze LCD2'/ALO Cable package deal.. Let the saving begin!


----------



## Girls Generation

So I'm listening to the 15v set up with my W1000x. I don't want to sell them anymore... Wow... :| It seems like a subtle difference, but wow, I can't really pinpoint 'what' was improved but somehow, I just want to keep listening without rest. :| 

I think I'll hold onto the stepdance and w1000x until I hear JH 3A+16.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> So I'm listening to the 15v set up with my W1000x. I don't want to sell them anymore... Wow... :| It seems like a subtle difference, but wow, I can't really pinpoint 'what' was improved but somehow, I just want to keep listening without rest. :|
> 
> I think I'll hold onto the stepdance and w1000x until I hear JH 3A+16.


 


  OK, You have me chomping at the bit now for the arrival of mine!


----------



## ianmedium

Yahoo! Just saw the mailman outside, he was late today!my cable is here!! OK, thoughts a little later,now off to listen!


----------



## ianmedium

So, I am just coming to the end of a four hour listening session and here are some thoughts about running the stepdance at 15V.
   
  Firstly, once again Mike, thank you for really pioneering this, the fruits of your labours bring great musical pleasure to me.
   
  The differences feel subtle but after a while I realized that they are not. There is a greater sense of effortlessness in the musical delivery.  Another layer of detail is felt in all areas as also in the scale and dynamic, it feels so much like I am listening to a mains powered home system in so many respects.
   
  Lot's of headroom, more space around the notes, bass tighter and deeper,mids are brought forward a little more and treble is another notch cleaner and sweeter. Sound stage increases but not in an artificial way, it all feels a few notches more real, more natural.
   
  At this moment I have the excellent album by Isaac hayes, theme from Shaft. If you want to hear recording and musicianship at it's finest this is the album to get. Who would have thought that incidental music from a movie could be so engaging!
   
  I would go as far as this. If you have taken the trouble to go as far as getting an energiser external battery for your stepdance then go the whole way and get the cable to bring it up to 15volts. My advice though would be to wait for the custom cable as it will be neater and you won't have the added expense of having to get another set of tips.
   
  Man, I cannot believe how full scale home based this sounds!


----------



## uelover

hey does anyone faces the same problem as me?
   
  the volume knot on my stepdance kept falling out. not sure if there's a way to fix it.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





uelover said:


> hey does anyone faces the same problem as me?
> 
> the volume knot on my stepdance kept falling out. not sure if there's a way to fix it.


 

 I had heard that a few of the very first batch of amps had this issue, email Jan as I believe he has a solution to the problem.


----------



## Armaegis

Glue or loctite should do the trick, or even just shim it with a piece of paper.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





uelover said:


> hey does anyone faces the same problem as me?
> 
> the volume knot on my stepdance kept falling out. not sure if there's a way to fix it


 

 I have had the same problem and in the case when it is hold by a screw like mine, I have just replaced the screw and everything is perfect


----------



## zilch0md

GG and Ian!
   
  I am so glad to hear that you are both pleased with all that comes with the increased headroom had when powering the Stepdance at 15-Volts!  
   
  This all started with me taking Jan Meier at his word when he wrote the the Stepdance sound quality improves with increased supply voltage.  Then he pointed me to the datasheet for the Texas Instruments OPA1611 used by the Stepdance, where I discovered that the voltage output to the headphones increases at a rate that's greater than 1:1 relative to the power supply voltage.  Double the supply voltage and you'll get more than double the Watts sent to your headphones.  How sweet is that?  The XP8000 with WI15 cable connected to the Stepdance provides 123.7% more power to your headphones than an internal 8.4-Volt rechargeable "9V" Lithium Polymer battery, for example.  If the ratio of supply voltage to output voltage were linear increase (1:1), going from 8.4-Volts to 15-Volts would only give us a 79% increase in output voltage to the headphones, but instead, with only a 79% increase in supply voltage, we can get more than double the output voltage to the phones (a 123.7% increase), and thus, more than double the Watts.  Joy!
   
  And yes, for lack of a better word, the differences are "subtle" overall - but not so subtle with well-recorded material that has a lot of dynamic range.  I can't wait to try the Shaft album that you have recommended, Ian - (I'll have to order the CD), but would like to recommend you try Beck's Sea Change or Michael Hedge's Aerial Boundaries, for examples of albums that really thrive with ample headroom.  Those momentary instants where the signal demands a lot of power just have a lot more punch when the Stepdance is operating on 15-Volts.  And I concur with Ian's other sonic improvement observations as well.  (I can't wait for you to join the Stepdance > LCD-2 club!)
   
  Lastly, it really tickles me, GG, that you are so impressed with the 15V Stepdance > W1000x rig you've decided to hang onto it until after you've received your JH3 setup.  I think you might find (as many people have) that you really want a good fullsize rig AND a good (OK, the BEST) IEM rig, too.  They serve two different purposes.  I realize that's a lot of money (hanging on to both systems), but at the very least, it's a good idea to use both rigs for a while before deciding to sell one of them.
   
  I will post pictures and impressions of the made-for-Stepdance XPAL WI15 prototype cable when it arrives from Taiwan (8 days and counting)...
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Mike.
  Just ordered both Albums, I am really looking forward to hearing them. Boy oh Boy, I am  really looking forward to getting the LCD's!


----------



## tnmike1

Forgive my ignorance in all this, but I got totally lost in the tip discussion.
   
  So bottom line: what do I buy to get the 15v. external battery/cable/tip combo???  Can somebody just itemize the whole thing in one paragraph?
   
  Many thanks in advance


----------



## ianmedium

Hi Mike.
  Here is a link to the other Mikes post about what to get, though I would hang on a bit until he gets the custom cable from xpal as if it all works fine I am guessing it will save a bit of money over having to the package of spare tips from the other source! Here is the link. http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155#post_7344337


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  Thanks for posting that link for (the other) Mike, but I'd like to advise everyone that waiting for the newer cable could turn out to be a very long wait.  At this point in time, it's just a prototype that XPAL shipped to me a couple of days ago - I'm expecting it in 8 days.  After which, I have high expectations that, on my testing and approval, they will add it to their database and offer it with a new part number via their Tip Finder Service.  But it would be premature to assume that this is going to happen with any certainty.
   
  As I wrote earlier, I will post pictures of their modified WI15 cable when I get it, but this much we know for sure - it will NOT have a right-angle connector. 
   
  So...  
   
  If anyone is unwilling to wait for the new cable to become available for order via the XPAL Tip Finder Service...
  -OR-
  they know that they want the option of using the AB05 tip for a right-angled connection to the Stepdance...
  -OR-
  they want to preserve the original WI15 cable's ability to be used with other tips for multiple devices (not just with the Stepdance)...
   
  ... they would be better off to just order the currently available WI15 cable along with the other items, as listed in my earlier post:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155#post_7344337 
   
  I personally want BOTH cables - the original WI15 + AB05 + PowerStream adapter tip (for right-angled configuration when portable) and the XPAL-modified WI15 (for a simple, straight connection to the Stepdance for dekstop use). 
   
  Hopefully, in the not too distant future, both cables will be available to anyone, from XPAL.
   
  Mike


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I had heard that a few of the very first batch of amps had this issue, email Jan as I believe he has a solution to the problem.


 
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Glue or loctite should do the trick, or even just shim it with a piece of paper.


 
   
  Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> I have had the same problem and in the case when it is hold by a screw like mine, I have just replaced the screw and everything is perfect


 

 Hey thanks everyone for the suggestion!
   
  Mine is held by a screw. I have asked Jan about it and he said that I could get a 0.9mm hex-screw to tighten it. I don't have such a screw at the moment but replacing the screw sounds like a possible solution too. Don't wanna lose the knot =)


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Ian,
> 
> Thanks for posting that link for (the other) Mike, but I'd like to advise everyone that waiting for the newer cable could turn out to be a very long wait.  At this point in time, it's just a prototype that XPAL shipped to me a couple of days ago - I'm expecting it in 8 days.  After which, I have high expectations that, on my testing and approval, they will add it to their database and offer it with a new part number via their Tip Finder Service.  But it would be premature assume that this is going to happen with any certainty.
> 
> ...


 


  That makes sense Mike, it really is not a lot of money for both the tips and cable, especially considering the sonic gains!


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Hi Mike.
> Here is a link to the other Mikes post about what to get, though I would hang on a bit until he gets the custom cable from xpal as if it all works fine I am guessing it will save a bit of money over having to the package of spare tips from the other source! Here is the link. http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155#post_7344337


 

 Many thanks, Ian, for this link.  Somehow in reading all the pages in this thread, it's the one I overlooked.  Really helpful to assembling the final order.  Thanks again


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> Many thanks, Ian, for this link.  Somehow in reading all the pages in this thread, it's the one I overlooked.  Really helpful to assembling the final order.  Thanks again


 

 No worries Mike. I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts when you get it all.


----------



## Girls Generation

I may have the 15volt complete combo for sale.


----------



## ianmedium

Another sonic observation as to the benefits of running 15v into the Stepdance! 

I have not listened to my Etymotic ER4S's for a while and for the first time today plugged them in to my newly uprated system. There is a reason these headphones are still going strong and selling after well over a decade virtually unchanged.. They are superb! They are actually shocking me with the level of bass they are capable of if given enough power, also the dynamics, detail and ability to engage music on an emotional level is simply wonderful!

So, give these phones power and quality and they will give you accurate, engaging music in return!


----------



## Girls Generation

I plugged in my bose on-ears. They still sound super flat.


----------



## tnmike1

while I'm still pondering ordering the 15v setup, I can say that my little Radio Shack 12v wall-wart with plug for the STepdance brings additional sonics to my Etys that the regular 9v battery doesn't.  For under $20, the Shack's product works well; will see other reviews on the 15v before making that plunge, though


----------



## ianmedium

Just did an experiement and found something interesting regarding gain settings that I would love other XPAL users to try to see if it is just my mind playing games! I now find the difference in gain settings as to sound quality not to be an issue anymore. Before, with lower power there were definate gains to be had (s'cuse the pun!) in having the Stepdance on low gain, with more power I cannot hear that anymore, it seems the same which would be wonderful for using harder to drive phones!


----------



## zilch0md

That's interesting, Ian.  I'll have to check that out.
   
  The OPA1611 datasheet (http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/opa1611.pdf) shows that Total Harmonic Distortion, Noise, and Intermodulation Distortion all DECREASE (a good thing) as output voltage to the headphones increase (Figures 11 and 12), and we also know that output voltage to the headphones increases with an increase in supply voltage (Figure 4).   Thus, when the supply voltage is increased, THD, Noise, and IMD will all decrease.  Joy!  
   
  Somehow (I'm clueless), when suffering the higher THD, Noise, and IMD that come with lower supply voltages (6- to 9-Volts), the sonic advantage so many of us have observed when using Low Gain, is *significant*.  But that same Low Gain advantage becomes *insignificant *relative to the advantages had with higher supply voltages (12- to 15-Volts).  Thus (I'm guessing), we can't appreciate the benefits (whatever they are) of using Low Gain vs. High Gain in the shadow of the much greater benefits (of increased headroom and reduced THD, Noise, and IMD) had when using a higher supply voltage. 
   
  My theory kind of makes sense when you consider that the difference in sound quality between Low Gain and High Gain (with lower supply voltages) is no where near as dramatic as the difference in sound quality between higher supply voltages and lower supply voltages. 
   
  It's inversely analagous to not being able to feel a toothache when someone has dropped a sledgehammer on your big toe.  (The improvement in sound quality had with Low Gain is nothing compared to the improvement had with increased supply voltages.)
   
  Just guessing... 
   
  Mike


----------



## Armaegis

So the takeaway lesson here is: if you want to hear a sonic improvement, don't drop a sledgehammer on your big toe...


----------



## ianmedium

Now, see! This is why the title bestowed upon you is so deserved, honestly mike when I read your explanations I feel like I have barely dragged myself out of the swamp and grown legs!

I am really interested to what you hear especially after your explanation!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote:


armaegis said:


> So the takeaway lesson here is: if you want to hear a sonic improvement, don't drop a sledgehammer on your big toe...


 


 Ha-ha!   That's it! 
   
  But I would start with, "If you want to hear a *subtle* sonic improvement... "


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  I hope you don't take me too seriously!       I'm clueless, remember?
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

So I find my 15Step dance obsolete with my W1000X gone. Now I sit in the corner with a pair of Bose On-ear Headphones... deciding whether I should actually use it or keep it aside like I always had...

15volt Stepdance package for sale, with all original packaging!!

P.S. I sold these before I received the JH3As, unlike what I said earlier, only because I needed the $ for the artwork that cost me an extra $100........ plus shipping to Canada is $70. Sweet...

The wait begins...


----------



## zilch0md

This recent review of the Stepdance (and eleven other portable amps) makes sense to me (from my admittedly freshman perspective):
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-usual-suspects-12-portable-amps-compared/5/
   
  It somewhat explains why it sounds SO good with the Audeze LCD-2 (a headphone that's often described as warm and euphonic) - and it also explains why, with its articulation and detail, the Stepdance does not soften the accuracy and transparency of the LCD-2 - they deserve each other!
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Mike, I agree. Actually the review was a bit strange. On the surface he wasn't overtly positive about the Stepdance. But his "criticism" of its vanilla purity was pretty much identical to his criticism of the Pico Slim - but with the latter he concluded that it is a good thing. Indeed it is.


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> This recent review of the Stepdance (and eleven other portable amps) makes sense to me (from my admittedly freshman perspective):
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-usual-suspects-12-portable-amps-compared/5/
> 
> ...





You really have me salivating Mike, I am really hoping my LCD's are waiting for me at my friends place in WA, if not I have another week to wait till he goes down again!

Have you tried the high gain mode experiment yet?


----------



## Girls Generation

ianmedium said:


> You really have me salivating Mike, I am really hoping my LCD's are waiting for me at my friends place in WA, if not I have another week to wait till he goes down again!
> 
> Have you tried the high gain mode experiment yet?




Are you trying to avoid duties by using a US PO box?  If so, I gotta do it too. I got hit hard so many times.

Obtw, I sold the W1000X, and dropped 2grand on the JH3A 2 days ago  iBuds are killing me.


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  When supplying the Stepdance with 15-Volts, I too, cannot detect any sonic improvement on Low Gain vs. High Gain.  I went back to using the 8.4-Volt internal battery and there, I can hear a difference, but not when running with 15-Volts.  Just to be clear, I've got the Current switch set to High at all times.  (When it's set to Low, the Stepdance will automatically switch to High Current whenever an external power source is plugged in.)
   





   
   
  By the way, I wish I could remind you that the anticipation of receiving something for which you are waiting is often more enjoyable than the thing itself...  But that just isn't so with LCD-2s. 
   




   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

JH3A's ought'a do the trick GG!  Is there a waiting list for those, too?
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *zilch0md* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JH3A's ought'a do the trick GG!  Is there a waiting list for those, too?
> 
> Mike


 

 Mike, You're joking, right? The JH-3A is eight months late and counting. Everyone who ordered is on the waiting list...


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> Ian,
> 
> When supplying the Stepdance with 15-Volts, I too, cannot detect any sonic improvement on Low Gain vs. High Gain.  I went back to using the 8.4-Volt internal battery and there, I can hear a difference, but not when running with 15-Volts.  Just to be clear, I've got the Current switch set to High at all times.  (When it's set to Low, the Stepdance will automatically switch to High Current whenever an external power source is plugged in.)
> 
> ...




Mike, thanks so much for confirming what I heard, another question, using your amp on high gain do you notice any differences in sound quality with the LCD's I would think with it on high gain the LCD's would be driven even more effortlessly!

You know, I don't mind you saying in the least about the anticipation with the LCD's, you just make me want Friday to come even more!


----------



## zilch0md

Hi GG,
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Mike, You're joking, right? The JH-3A is eight months late and counting. Everyone who ordered is on the waiting list...


 

 GG,

 I'm not in the market for the JH3A, so I haven't followed any threads about it.  I didn't know about the long wait.

 Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> [snip]
> 
> Mike, thanks so much for confirming what I heard, another question, *using your amp on high gain do you notice any differences in sound quality with the LCD's? * I would think with it on high gain the LCD's would be driven even more effortlessly!
> 
> [snip]


 
   
  I was using the LCD-2 for the test I described here:
   
   Quote from my earlier post http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1275#post_7395306 :
   


> When supplying the Stepdance with 15-Volts, I too, cannot detect any sonic improvement on Low Gain vs. High Gain.  I went back to using the 8.4-Volt internal battery and there, I can hear a difference, but not when running with 15-Volts.  Just to be clear, I've got the Current switch set to High at all times.  (When it's set to Low, the Stepdance will automatically switch to High Current whenever an external power source is plugged in.)


 
   
  I think the Stepdance Gain switches should always be left at the Low setting (for more finesse when adjusting the volume), EXCEPT when using headphones that simply aren't loud enough with the Low Gain volume turned all the way up. 
   
  Contrary to several people's findings with the LCD-2, where the Stepdance Low Gain setting sounds better than High Gain using lower supply voltages, Jan Meier once wrote via e-mail that there's no difference in sound quality between High and Low Gain setting, but that there is considerable difference in sound quality between High and Low Current setting (when using internal batteries).  Jan Meier's statement that there's no difference in SQ between Low and High Gain might be true for most headphones. 
   
  It's a moot point though because, as you and I have recently discovered, once you take the Stepdance up to 15-Volts, the improvement in SQ vs. 9-Volts is so great that the subtle SQ differences between High and Low Gain become insignificant.
   
  Again, the Stepdance automatically switches to High Current mode whenever an external power supply is attached.  The only reason to use the Low Current setting is to conserve battery life with internal batteries - at the expense of SQ.
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

In another thread, recently (probably an LCD-2 thread), someone recommend the Alice In Chains live album, "Unplugged." I can't recall having ever listened to one album four times, back-to-back, but this album has just grabbed me. The acoustics are amazing - I've felt as if I was at the concert all afternoon and through the sunset I just watched from our west-facing deck. The recording has a LOT of crisp detail, but also a wonderfully natural sounding ambience. The Stepdance and LCD-2 are doing their job - it's so nice to hang out in the hammock, come inside for a soda, go back out, all the while enjoying the LCD-2s portably - spacing out to music that really resonates with my mood. It's so relaxing, even therapeutic. There's great contentment in knowing that all I need is my hammock and my tunes to have a good time. Money well spent. 

Mike


----------



## ianmedium

That sounds wonderful Mike. I will have to check the album out! I just got the Micheal hedge Album you recommended, great recommendation! He reminds me of a brilliant British guitarist that I have seen live on a number of occasions, Gordon Giltrap, brilliant playing also!

I can recommend Bruce Springsteen's latest, the promise. An absolutely wonderful album,classic Springsteen recorded with a great deal of care and attention! Oh yes, step closer, notice my avatar change!!


----------



## zilch0md

You are already a loyal LCD-2 owner, Ian!


----------



## Girls Generation

Anyone you guys know willing to buy a stepdance?


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> Anyone you guys know willing to buy a stepdance?




This is not the sales forum! I suggest you post there!


----------



## Girls Generation

Did you get your LCD2?  If so, how is it with the 15vstepdance?


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> Did you get your LCD2?  If so, how is it with the 15vstepdance?




Definitely this week, either Wednesday or Friday so I will let you know, I do have a feeling though that I will have a big smile on my face!! At the moment I am so impressed what the extra power does for 100ohm Etymotic ER4S's!


----------



## zilch0md

I received the prototype (modified-for-Stepdance) XPAL WI15 cable from Taiwan, today.  Pictures may follow tonight, or tomorrow, but I wanted to comment that they did not solder a tip like the NB05 onto the end of the standard WI15 cable, as I had expected from our correspondence.  Instead, they terminated the 15-Volt end of the standard WI15 cable with the same jack that you can see on the end of the green XP8000 cable that's used for 9- to 12-Volt devices!
   
  This is actually better, because now, any tip that works with the standard green 9- to 12-Volt cable can be used with this new, regulated 15-Volt cable.  That's better for them, if they decide to give this prototype a part number and make it a regular offering in the their Tip Finder database, and Stepdance owners still won't have to order the PowerStream Barrel Connector Assortment (as long as their XP8000 comes with an NB05 tip, as it should). 
   
  I'll be testing it tonight - I'm pretty sure it will work fine.  Then I'll let them know and ask them how other people can order it.
   
  Also:  They included my three missing media tips in the same package (NB04, NB05, and NB06).  Joy! 
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent Mike. I am very much looking forward to your thoughts on it all!


----------



## Dunkelbunt

Maybe this question has already been answered in this thread but I just can't seem to find it.
  If i order the XP18000/XP8000 whitout any custom cables/tips will i be able to use it with the stepdance?
   
  Edit2: in zilch0md's post it says that I'd have to order tips from powerstream. Unfourtunately they charge about a hundred bucks for shipping alone if you live in switzerland.  :<


----------



## Girls Generation

dunkelbunt said:


> Maybe this question has already been answered in this thread but I just can't seem to find it.
> If i order the XP18000/XP8000 whitout any custom cables/tips will i be able to use it with the stepdance?
> 
> Edit2: in zilch0md's post it says that I'd have to order tips from powerstream. Unfourtunately they charge about a hundred bucks for shipping alone if you live in switzerland.  :<




I have the combo for sale  too bad I'm looking to sell the whole package including the stepdance.


----------



## Dunkelbunt

I ordered the amp+battery this morning (local time) but I'd be interested in the custom cable. Please PM me with a price for the cable+shipping to Switzerland if you're interested.


----------



## tnmike1

Last night, my Stepdance just decided to stop working.  Turned it on and nothing.  Do I send it back to Germany or is there someone in the US that can fix it??


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> Last night, my Stepdance just decided to stop working.  Turned it on and nothing.  Do I send it back to Germany or is there someone in the US that can fix it??


 


  First of all I would contact Jan of course. Maybe he can suggest sth because it is also a matter of guarantee if it will be fixed in the US, I think.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> First of all I would contact Jan of course.....


 

 Sage advice. meier-audio@t-online.de


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Sage advice. meier-audio@t-online.de


----------



## tnmike1

OK will contact Jan, but was just wondering if someone local could handle it.  Seem to recall awhile back someone in the US--TTVJ maybe??--used to be a dealer for Meier, hence the original question


----------



## cooperpwc

Ask Jan...


----------



## zilch0md

dunkelbunt said:


> Maybe this question has already been answered in this thread but I just can't seem to find it.
> If i order the XP18000/XP8000 whitout any custom cables/tips will i be able to use it with the stepdance?
> 
> Edit2: in zilch0md's post it says that I'd have to order tips from powerstream. Unfourtunately they charge about a hundred bucks for shipping alone if you live in switzerland.  :<




The XP8000 can be used as 12-Volt power supply for the Stepdance, by attaching the green power cable and the NB05 media tip, both of which should be included in the factory-sealed package.

15-Volt operation of the Stepdance is only possible with the additional purchase of the XPAL Willy Cable WI15 and the PowerStream adapter (which allows connection of the WI15 cable to the Stepdance.

If you like, I will purchase a PowerStream assortment on your behalf, and when I receive it (at my U.S. address), I can forward it to your address in Switzerland - if you believe that would be any less expensive for you, reimbursing me via PayPal. 

PM me if you're interested.

Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Regarding the modified-for-Stepdance 15-Volt Willy Cable WI15, let me share an e-mail exchange I had with a representative at XPAL:

I wrote: "I received the modified WI15 cable and the media tips a couple of days ago. Thank you! I have tested the cable with the XP8000 and an NB05 tip for connection to my Meier-Audio  Corda Stepdance headphone amplifier. It works fine!

There are a few people who also have the Stepdance and they would like to know ...

1) Will the modified WI15 ever be offered as a properly finished cable, without the heat shrink splice?

And

2) How can they order this version of the WI15? (Will it have a different part number in the Tip Finder database?)

Thank you so much,

Mike"

The XPAL Representative replied,  

"Dear Mike,

Thank you for your confirmation.  We are glad to know that the cable works for you.

In short term, we probably will only offer modified cable with some charges to support the device.  Considering the market demand q'ty, we might postpone development schedule for evaluation.  If possible, we would prefer to develop the solution with lower output current.

Thank you.
XPAL Power"

Previously, they had expressed concern regarding the Stepdance having a requirement for only 100 milliamps when the XP8000 with WI15 can deliver up to 3000 milliamps (3A).  They persist in this concern despite my having assured them that I have used 20,000 milliamp (20A) LiPo batteries with the Stepdance - batteries that are designed to power model RC race cars, boats and planes.  I even wrote, "If any circuit in the Stepdance was going to short when using the 3-Amp XP8000, it would have already shorted during many hours of use with a 20-Amp battery pack."  

I think their continued concern about excessive amperage is unwarranted given that the 3-Amp XP8000 has no doubt been used with countless devices that draw far less than the 3 Amps it's capable of delivering.  

I do, however, respect their reluctance to produce a finished version of the prototype cable they sent me, which has a heat-shrink covered splice, given the small number of Stepdance owners and an even smaller fraction who might purchase the XP8000.

My recommendation:  Let's stick with using the standard WI15 cable in combination with the smallest tip in the 7-piece PowerStream Adapter Assortment.  This solution also allows addition of the AB05 tip for right-angle applications.

The End


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> Regarding the modified-for-Stepdance 15-Volt Willy Cable WI15, let me share an e-mail exchange I had with a representative at XPAL:
> 
> I wrote: "I received the modified WI15 cable and the media tips a couple of days ago. Thank you! I have tested the cable with the XP8000 and an NB05 tip for connection to my Meier-Audio  Corda Stepdance headphone amplifier. It works fine!
> 
> ...




Thanks again Mike for all the hard work on this! I think I will just stick with what I have seeing as it works perfectly. I ran the Solo and Ipod's battery out last night listening to the LCD's,my oh my what great headphones they are!


----------



## tometran

how is tis ps guys http://www.amazon.com/MASTECH-HY1803D-VARIABLE-POWER-SUPPLY/dp/B000CSQK5E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302980449&sr=8-1 for stepdnce.


----------



## monoethylene

You can buy it if you want to spend much money. Or you can take a normal wall wart with 15V max because the Stepdance will make the rest..


----------



## Armaegis

Unless you want to do experiments and power various different devices, just get a linear regulated supply from Jameco for a third of the price.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Unless you want to do experiments and power various different devices, just get a linear regulated supply from Jameco for a third of the price.


 


  Thats what I mean with wall wart ) sry..


----------



## Armaegis

I know, though it seems both of us were too lazy to provide an actual link to the Jameco power supply...


----------



## ianmedium

One thing I would say about both of your very valid comments is this, what quality is the wal wart power supply? It has been my experience that the cheap power supplies come at the cost of greater mains noise, especially in a city. If your not experiencing that then I would certainly be interested in having that option as well to back up my battery. For me one of the many benefits of the XP as a power source is inky black silence! I did try a wal wart, just somethhing I picked up from an electrical store here but it was very noisy!


----------



## zilch0md




----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thanks again Mike for all the hard work on this! I think I will just stick with what I have seeing as it works perfectly. I ran the Solo and Ipod's battery out last night listening to the LCD's,my oh my what great headphones they are!


 
  Thanks Ian!
   
  I guess there's no way to charge your iPod while it's connected to the Solo, eh?  But can the Solo be charged via the XP8000?
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


>




Now if they somehow could have had the tip that fits into the Stepdance hard wired onto the cable it would have been wonderful!
Hmm, wonder if it could be a DIY possibility to cut the tip in half and solder the connectors inside to the cable then shrink wrap that ( if that sounds ridiculous then remember I have all the technicL prowess of a dyslexic monkey!!


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  That's precisely what I as expecting - a 3.5mm/1.5mm power connector soldered right to the end of the WI15 cable, but I opened the box and found this contraption.  
   
  If you know someone who has soldering skills, you could buy a Radio Shack Type H Coaxial Power Connector and let them put it on the end of the WI!5 cable.
   
  Oh well...
   
  We're quite fortunate the PowerStream tips are available, otherwise we'd all be doing a lot of soldering.  And I do like having the option of inserting the AB05 right-angle tip in between the WI15 cable and the PowerStream connector that goes to the Stepdance.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155#post_7344337
   




   
  Mike


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> One thing I would say about both of your very valid comments is this, what quality is the wal wart power supply? It has been my experience that the cheap power supplies come at the cost of greater mains noise, especially in a city. If your not experiencing that then I would certainly be interested in having that option as well to back up my battery. For me one of the many benefits of the XP as a power source is inky black silence! I did try a wal wart, just somethhing I picked up from an electrical store here but it was very noisy!


 

 As far as I know has the Stepdance itself a very good internal noise filtering. Of course I will also pick up noise from the plug not depending where I live. But is it really audible?? I have a normal supply with a self soldered plug and it is perfect. If you want I will make some measurements with a TOELLNER 8842 at work but it seems that my oscilloscope doesnt have the resolution. So this is no offense and I really like these efforts but either my ears are too bad or I am already satisfied when I am happy listening the music


----------



## Armaegis

I keep wondering if it would be possible to build a sigma25 to fit in the battery compartment of the stepdance. The listed C2 capacitor is too tall, though you could probably lay it on its side or find a shorter one... and part cost shouldn't be more than the entire Willy cable assembly I think.


----------



## monoethylene

The power regulation is already better organized as my life inside the Stepdance. One thing really would be the noise out of the mains. But when you take a normal standard PSU you wont get any problems. The last days I ask myself more and more where can I find music without noise within the recording to really post that this is for example from the mains.


----------



## Armaegis

Regarding the sigma25, I actually meant to feed it the 19V from the XP8000/18000 and regulate that down to 15.


----------



## monoethylene

instead of the willy cable? yes of course but to be honest where is the reason to not take a 15v providing PSU only?


----------



## Armaegis

So you can use the battery as a portable (though large) solution.


----------



## zilch0md

Having received my LCD-2s before Audeze started offering the plastic travel case, I thought about ordering one from them, but ended up customizing an HPRC 2400F, instead.  
   
  Here it is, with a Touch, shown for scale:
   

   
  There's room for more than just the LCD-2s (below):  
   
  Sony PCM-M10, Milian Acoustics SPOFC interconnect cable, Meier-Audio Corda Stepdance, Energizer XP8000 with XPAL WI15 cable and AC charger.
   
  (The headphone cable is carried behind the foam, in the lid.)
   

   
  Having opened the case, it only takes about 45 seconds to ready everything for use (below):
   

   
  Getting through airport security with this could be interesting...
   





   
  Mike


----------



## Armaegis

Very nice. My current idea for my b22 is to build it into a small suitcase or pelican case, with enough room to put some headphones. Haven't quite figured out how to arrange it all yet...


----------



## zilch0md

armaegis said:


> Very nice. My current idea for my b22 is to build it into a small suitcase or pelican case, with enough room to put some headphones. Haven't quite figured out how to arrange it all yet...




A portable b22 - amazing!


----------



## Armaegis

Heh, well we'll see how far I actually get with the idea. It might wind up being a little unwieldy. I've got parts for the AMB M3 and a20 as well, which would both be better "portable" ideas. Actually, I was considering the M3 with an XP8000/18000 running off the 19V supply. Hmm, too many ideas, too little time.


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, as per usual you push the boundaries mate! That looks amazing. I was hoping there would be enough room in the case that came with the LCD's to do something similar, sadly not but no mind, the case they come with is wonderful, really pro feeling, I have already put it to use taking the phones over to a friends place, no regrets whatsoever in getting it over the wooden box!

 I am now looking at a canvas billingham type camera shoulder bag that has room for my iPad and padded sections that are adjustable to contain the rest of my set up, should work well I think!

Oh yes, what is a b22? My memory is on system overload at the moment!


----------



## Armaegis

The b22 is a DIY amp from AMB.org and generally considered one of the (if not *the*) highest end SS amps you can build.


----------



## ianmedium

Ah, thank you, will do some research on it, good luck with it!


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
  
  Quote:  





> [snip]





> ... I have already put it to use taking the phones over to a friends place, no regrets whatsoever in getting it over the wooden box!
> 
> [snip]


 

 I hear you - I have no idea what to do with my Audeze wooden box.  It just went right back into the cardboard box it came in.  
   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Ian, you gotta let me try your LCD2.


----------



## Phasey

Quote: 





> Getting through airport security with this could be interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I don't think you will have any problem with TSA.  You probably won't even have to open it.  They may pass it through the X-ray a second time.


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> Ian,
> 
> 
> I hear you - I have no idea what to do with my Audeze wooden box.  It just went right back into the cardboard box it came in.
> ...




OK, I will qualify my next statement with the info that my Mom was a nurse so grew up in an environment where dark humor was the norm ( the only way proffesionals in the medical profession can get through some tough days!).

I have a use for the wooden box! Would make a great urn for a headphone fanatics ashes when they slip this mortal coil!


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> Ian, you gotta let me try your LCD2.




Any time, let me know, I will warn you though, your wallet won't like me!


----------



## Dunkelbunt

Quote: 





> The XP8000 can be used as 12-Volt power supply for the Stepdance, by attaching the green power cable and the NB05 media tip, both of which should be included in the factory-sealed package.
> 
> 15-Volt operation of the Stepdance is only possible with the additional purchase of the XPAL Willy Cable WI15 and the PowerStream adapter (which allows connection of the WI15 cable to the Stepdance.
> 
> ...


 
   
  It took me a while to read the whole thread and i found out that someone actually posted this already. 
   
  Thank you for your offer that might be really helpful in the future. I'm probably gonna try some local electronics stores first though as soon as i have all my new gear.
  Right now I'm still waiting for my D2000 / Stepdance / XP18000 combo to be delivered.


----------



## zilch0md

Dunkelbunt,
   
  That makes sense.  Even if you can't find a solution similar to the PowerStream assortment, you could always ask someone who knows how to solder to modify the WI15 cable for you.  You just need to replace the barrel connector a the output end of the WI15 (blue tip) with a 3.5mm O.D./1.3mm I.D. barrel connector for the Stepdance.  
   
  And feel free to let me know if, in the future, you'd like me to research what it would cost to purchase and forward a PowerStream assortment.
   
  Mike


----------



## marcusongks

Hi,Just to share my experience...I recently compared the stepdance with Musical Fidelity X-CAN V3 with X-CAN C3 PSU using XLO Type 1 RCA cables and FMS Power cord + Black Diamond Racing Cone. Headphone is a GRADO RS1i... My Stepdance is connected to IPOD source thru Cardas HPI mini to mini cable... And I thought (without going into specific details) the Stepdance can hold its own against this setup giving the instruments and vocals a very realistic timbre.... I have yet to try it with the LISA III but I am very impressed with the performance level of an amp so small ...  Oh And the bass.... super tight and controlled...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





marcusongks said:


> I have yet to try it with the LISA III


 

 I think I speak for many here when I say: GET THE LEAD OUT AND DO THE COMPARISON WITH THE LISA III !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

marcusongks said:


> Hi,Just to share my experience...I recently compared the stepdance with Musical Fidelity X-CAN V3 with X-CAN C3 PSU using XLO Type 1 RCA cables and FMS Power cord + Black Diamond Racing Cone. Headphone is a GRADO RS1i... My Stepdance is connected to IPOD source thru Cardas HPI mini to mini cable... And I thought (without going into specific details) the Stepdance can hold its own against this setup giving the instruments and vocals a very realistic timbre.... I have yet to try it with the LISA III but I am very impressed with the performance level of an amp so small ...  Oh And the bass.... super tight and controlled...




Thanks so much for this, it is really useful information, I am looking forward to your thoughts comparing it to the Lisa III. Are you running the stepdance in15v mode?


----------



## zilch0md

I sounds as if Skylab would agree that the Lisa III outperforms the Stepdance, but even he points out the difference in price.
   
  The Lisa III is currently offered at $600.00  (62% more than the Stpedance, at $370.00) - which is like comparing a $40,000 car to a $25,000 car.    
   
  See:  http://www.triadaudio.net/Triad_Audio/Lisa_III_Standard.html
   
  But if money is no object, it's apparently the portable amp of choice.
   
  Skylab's most current review of the Lisa III can be found here:  
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-56-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-final-update-12-20-10-added-rsa-sr-71b#post_2585634
   
  Skylab wrote:
   
   Quote: 





> "OK, so it's great. Really. If you can accommodate it's size and weight, can live with 5-6 hours run time between charges (this will be improved in future versions to 10 hours I hear), and can afford it's asking price, it's a no brainer. Those are some significant ifs when it comes to a portable amp, but if you are concerned solely with sound, the Lisa III is the way to go, no doubt."


 
   

  Here's an earlier Skylab review of the LISA III:  
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/238270/review-lisa-iii-prototype-new-portable-amp-by-phil-larocco#post_2944748
   
*He's pretty much done with reviewing portable amps, but I'm curious what Skylab would think when comparing the Stepdance powered with a 15VDC battery pack to a Lisa III on its best possible external battery supply (whatever that might be...)*
   
  We know from the OPA1611 data sheet that increasing the Stepdance supply voltage from 8.4-Volts (with an internal, rechargeable LiPo "9-volt" battery) to 15-Volts (with a WI15-equipped Energizer XP8000 LiPo pack, for example) will increase the Peak Output voltage to the headphones by 123.7% (from which we may loosely infer more than a doubling of the Watts RMS available to the headphones.)  
   
  The OPA1611 data sheet also shows that THD, IMD, and noise actually _decrease_ as the supply voltage _increases_, so the amp becomes all the more transparent, with even less distortion and noise than when operating at lower voltages.  
   
  Several Stepdance owners have reported significant, audible improvements in SQ by going to 15-Volts, including improved bass extension, control, and dynamics -- all the goodness that's typically enjoyed with amps when you've increased the headroom by more than doubling the Watts (but, in this case, with a simultaneous reduction in THD, IMD and noise!)
   
  To be fair, I should point out that a Stepdance + XP8000 + WI15 cable + PowerStream connector will total about $500 vs. $370 for the Stepdance alone, but we have to consider the roughly 12 hours of play time offered by the XP8000 at 15V, too.
   
  Mike


----------



## Armaegis

The XP8000 only offers 12 hours of play time? I thought it would have been way more than that...


----------



## ianmedium

Great info Mike, funny thing is that I was just perusing the LisaIII website, oh why do I know where I am going!!!
I am getting a bit better battery performance than you in 15v mode, around 19 hours but to be honest if I only got eight I would not care.. The sound, oh the sound, especially with the LCD's, my oh my oh my!


----------



## zilch0md

I've never run the XP8000 down to the point that it quits, so YMMV.
   
  Plugged into the XP8000's blue, 19-Volt jack, the voltage-regulating Willy Cable WI15 gets pretty warm after a a few minutes of operation, so a fair amount of current is begin converted to heat.  That loss of capacity would not be experienced if we were operating the Stepdance with the SP8000's 12-Volt power cable (from the green jack).  
   
  Like so many rechargeable chemistries, Lithium Polymer batteries don't like to be deep-cycled.  If you shallow-cycle a LiPo battery, you'll get a lot more use of the battery before it has to be replaced altogether - and the increase in the number of useful cycles is not inversely proportional to the depth of discharge.  For example, if testing revealed that a battery pack could be discharged to a depth of 50% for a total of 500 cycles, one might think you would enjoy only 1000 cycles by discharging to only 75% each time.  In reality, you might get something like 5000 cycles by discharging to a depth of 75% each cycle vs. 50%.
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> I've never run the XP8000 down to the point that it quits, so YMMV.
> 
> Plugged into the XP8000's blue, 19-Volt jack, the voltage-regulating Willy Cable WI15 gets pretty warm after a a few minutes of operation, so a fair amount of current is begin converted to heat.  That loss of capacity would not be experienced if we were operating the Stepdance with the SP8000's 12-Volt power cable (from the green jack).
> 
> ...




Well, I got most of that Mr Nutty professor of the Stepdance  So it is actually not a great idea to fully discharge each time unlike NiCad's!


----------



## zilch0md

It's the old question of which is more precious to you, your money or your time.  In that context, there's no right or wrong to how you treat your rechargeable batteries.
   
  When you consider that you can probably get at least 300 cycles out of the XP8000 deep-discharging it, and that it ONLY costs roughly $100.00 to replace, you might want to continue "abusing" the battery pack in the interest of convenience - hooking it up to the charger every 19 hours, for example, instead of hooking it up to the charger after each and every use.
   
  I say, to each his own.  I'm horribly abusing my RC LiPo packs because they are relatively inexpensive - at roughly $15.00 each, I don't care if I have to replace those after only 50 cycles.
   
  For my Apple Touch, on the other hand, I go out of my way to keep its internal LiPo battery topped off between uses so that I won't be faced with the expense of having a factory replacement installed any time soon.
   
  Mike


----------



## marcusongks

I am using the Stepdance as it is without the external power supply. Adding all this almost double the cost and battery is not permanent. So I am not sure if it is worth the effort. 

I had a brief listen with the Lisa III without the LLP. The environment is quite noisy then. But I thought that it sounded good. That's why I wanted to explore further. 

Of couse the price is 3x that of stepdance (with LLP) and it is much bulkier. Bulk aside, I am not sure if the improvement is even 2x that of stepdance. 
I am trying to get a run in version. Will keep u guys posted.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





marcusongks said:


> I am using the Stepdance as it is without the external power supply. Adding all this almost double the cost and battery is not permanent. So I am not sure if it is worth the effort.
> 
> I had a brief listen with the Lisa III without the LLP. The environment is quite noisy then. But I thought that it sounded good. That's why I wanted to explore further.
> 
> ...


 

 Keep in mind the Triad Audio L3 is coming
   
   
  How well does the stepdance drive ~32 ohm cans, particularly ones with 50mm drivers...


----------



## ianmedium

It will be really interesting to see how the Lisa III compares to the stepdance in it's external 15v battery mode!


----------



## ianmedium

If any of you have ER4S's and have the Stepdance with 15v power supply plug em in, your in for a treat, more power really helps with increasing bass in the Ety's, they sound wonderful, very similar to the LCD's when powered right.


----------



## marcusongks

I think Grado RS1i is 32 ohm... not sure about driver size... But i thought its a pretty good match. I am also trying to find if anyone has compared the L3 with Stepdance with 15V power supply...


----------



## happybuns

Would using the xp8000 with the willy cable from the mains only affect its longevity?(xp8000)


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Happybuns!
   
  No, I think you could use the XP8000 as a mains-powered 15VDC supply more or less indefinitely, without harming or shortening the life of the battery much at all.  You wouldn't actually be using the battery except as a buffer - you wouldn't be discharging it.  
   
  My only concern would be the possibility of introducing noise from the mains, but if it sounds good at your location, it sounds good, so give it a try! 
   
  Mike


----------



## happybuns

hi zilch, thanks for the help. the xp8000 is going for about $160 Usd here. a little expensive.


----------



## zilch0md

Ouch!  That's a bit high for a battery pack.


----------



## b0ck3n

Hey guys,
   
  I'm sure it's been adressed at various points in this thread, but as it's grown rather large since last I checked, I'm opting to ask my questions here. I'm hoping you're not too annoyed.
   
  I've got the Westone ES5 coming to me in a matter of weeks, and am currently on the hunt for an amp that synergizes well with it. I know there are some ES5 users who own the Stepdance, and I'd like to ask you the following:
   
  - Did you get a gain decrease for your low gain setting for better volume levels?
  - I've heard reports of the Stepdance sounding dry and analytical, would you say this is the case when paired with the ES5?
   
  Secondly I'm wondering how the Stepdance would fare driving an orthodynamic like the LCD-2. I'd prefer driving it on low gain aswell, would a 6db gain decrease prevent me from driving the LCD-2 to satisfying levels on low gain setting?
   
  Any advice is appreciated


----------



## ianmedium

Whilst I cannot comment on the westones I certainly can on the synergy with Audeze and it is a wonderful combination, especially if you are running the amp with the 15v external energizer option. I have had a number of friends who own higher end home HiFi scratch their heads in wonderment at the sound my rig makes. The LCD's are a perfect combination with the Stepdance!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Whilst I cannot comment on the westones I certainly can on the synergy with Audeze and it is a wonderful combination, especially if you are running the amp with the 15v external energizer option. I have had a number of friends who own higher end home HiFi scratch their heads in wonderment at the sound my rig makes. The LCD's are a perfect combination with the Stepdance!


 

 x2
   
  In Low Gain, the Stepdance + LCD-2 provides my preferred listening level (roughly 80db?) with the volume control at about 60%.  The vast majority of source files would be way too loud with the volume control at 100% on Low Gain (with the LCD-2s).
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

My XP8000 and stepdance is collecting dust LOL... Need to sell them ~_~ I just decided JH3A and JH16 will be my end-game rig.


----------



## pekingduck

The StepDance is sold out at Meier's site.
   
  http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/


----------



## ianmedium

pekingduck said:


> The StepDance is sold out at Meier's site.
> 
> http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/




Hmm, wonder if that means there is a new model coming out?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Hmm, wonder if that means there is a new model coming out?


 

 Not necessarily. He only had a few hundred made so it could just be a wait for more. Then again all sort of products are sold out so who knows what is going on.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm hoping for a new portable dac/amp (wild speculation on my part).


----------



## b0ck3n

I've got a question for the electric engineering wizkids out there.

With a 15v power supply, what is the Stepdance's maximum continous power output (mWrms) per channel into a 32 Ohm load?


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





b0ck3n said:


> I've got a question for the electric engineering wizkids out there.
> 
> With a 15v power supply, what is the Stepdance's maximum continous power output (mWrms) per channel into a 32 Ohm load?


 

  
  This is not so easy to answer. Ask Jan Meier for help!! 
   
  meier-audio@t-online.de
   
  Unfortunately the manual isnt longer available online. If I am right there was something written about that and mine is at home 
   
  Btw: The Stepdance has enough power to drive 32 Ohm headphones in a proper way IMO


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Btw: The Stepdance has enough power to drive 32 Ohm headphones in a proper way IMO


 

 No doubt. Quite beautifully.


----------



## b0ck3n

I've been in contact with Jan, who responded to e-mails very promptly. The Stepdance will be available again in 1,5 months time.

  
  Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> The StepDance is sold out at Meier's site.
> 
> http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/


 
   
   
  He answered this question for me aswell, and in case anyone else is curious, the Stepdance puts out a maximum of ~50 mWrms at 32 Ohm.

  
  Quote: 





b0ck3n said:


> I've got a question for the electric engineering wizkids out there.
> 
> With a 15v power supply, what is the Stepdance's maximum continous power output (mWrms) per channel into a 32 Ohm load?


----------



## pekingduck

Actually I heard from a local head-fi'er who's also been in contact with Jan, that it's going to be a new portable amp!
   
  I guess we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## ClieOS

Part of me want Jan to develop a ultra-portable version of Stepdance while the other part of me want Jan to stop tempting my wallet.... and there is a little part of me want Jan to develop a small DAC so I can stack my Stepdance on top of it...


----------



## ianmedium

Even though it looks like there is no update can't help thinking with all the talk here of 15v power if Jan could extend the case a little so as to make the unit the same length as an Ipod or Clas and use that space for an in-built lithium 15v battery.. Just musing Herr Meier in case you are reading the thread!


----------



## happybuns

I want a silver faceplate and volume knob,


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





b0ck3n said:


> He answered this question for me aswell, and in case anyone else is curious, the Stepdance puts out a maximum of ~50 mWrms at 32 Ohm.


 
  Per channel, I guess??


----------



## b0ck3n

^Yes.


----------



## monoethylene

One last question 
   
  Why do you wanted to know the output power at 32 Ohm or rather what do you conclude from this answer??
   
  Thank you


----------



## b0ck3n

I wanted to compare power output to that of another amp, and specifically at 32 Ohm because it relates to a certain headphone which I had in mind.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Part of me want Jan to develop a ultra-portable version of Stepdance while the other part of me want Jan to stop tempting my wallet.... and there is a little part of me want Jan to develop a small DAC so I can stack my Stepdance on top of it...


 


  Or he could do both and make your wallet cry


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Part of me want Jan to develop a ultra-portable version of Stepdance while the other part of me want Jan to stop tempting my wallet.... and there is a little part of me want Jan to develop a small DAC so I can stack my Stepdance on top of it...


 

 I want him to go the other way and build a $500 monster 'transportable' that will take on the L3 and SR71A. Single-ended, two nine-volts, prodigious battery-eating capability - whatever - but with the kind of sound you expect from a home amp.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> I want him to go the other way and build a $500 monster 'transportable' that will take on the L3 and SR71A. Single-ended, two nine-volts, prodigious battery-eating capability - whatever - but with the kind of sound you expect from a home amp.




Now that is more to my liking!!


----------



## estreeter

I'd also like it to have a *discrete PSU as an option*, meaning you can run it as a home amp or from batteries when the situation calls for it, and I really want Jan to move away from floral naming conventions to *something more macho and militaristic*. Telling a male friend that you cant wait to get home to your Stepdance is about as fruity as telling him you have a jazz ballet class at 6. Not that there is anything wrong with that.
   
  Oh, wait ....
   
  http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/xp-7


----------



## cooperpwc

I want Jan to add more steps on the volume control and thereby increase the attenuation. With the loud sources now out there (e.g. Solo), he needs an absolute minimum of 12 db additional attenuation to make the Stepdance more appropriate for highly sensitive IEMs like the ES5. 24 db (or more) additional would be ideal.
   
  The Stepdance sounds so bloody great with custom IEMs...


----------



## estreeter

I'm surprised by that - I would have thought your Pico Slim would be a better match for IEMs, but then I've never paid more than $100 for a pair of in-ears. Its a shame the RE0s fell apart on me - great resolution for very few dollars. If I bought another pair, I would definitely tape the housings up from day one.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I want him to go the other way and build a $500 monster 'transportable' that will take on the L3 and SR71A. Single-ended, two nine-volts, prodigious battery-eating capability - whatever - but with the kind of sound you expect from a home amp.


 

 I have this plan where I want to build an M3 into a briefcase and power it with an XP18000, and have enough space to carry my headphones. Heck, there'll probably be room for a netbook and small DAC if I really wanted to... if I'm going to do "transportable", I'm going to do it right


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm surprised by that - I would have thought your Pico Slim would be a better match for IEMs, but then I've never paid more than $100 for a pair of in-ears. Its a shame the RE0s fell apart on me - great resolution for very few dollars. If I bought another pair, I would definitely tape the housings up from day one.


 

 For ease of portable use with IEMs, the Pico Slim wins handily. In terms of SQ, it is not so black and white. I talked about this recently in the ES5 thread.
   
  No doubt, they are both fine amps.


----------



## Girls Generation

I guess no one is really interested in buying the stepdance these days...


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I guess no one is really interested in buying the stepdance these days...


 

 Hmm I had mine sold and seen another head-fier's stepdance sold in the past 2 weeks.
   
  I had reordered mine from Jan too. Think my action could be what that had caused the Stepdance to be sold out. lol.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I guess no one is really interested in buying the stepdance these days...


 

 We've moved on - its all Leckerton and Just Audio now


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


girls generation said:


> I guess no one is really interested in buying the stepdance these days...


 

 More likely that demand isn't inelastic so you have to adjust your price. GG, economics will set you free.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> More likely that demand isn't inelastic so you have to adjust your price. GG, economics will set you free.


 
   
  Hahah yeah. A reduction in price will lead to an increase in demand for your Stepdance =)


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> I guess no one is really interested in buying the stepdance these days...




Ahh, me thinks your just trying to justify your purchase of the over priced and still non-existent JH-3A!


----------



## zilch0md

GG,
   
  Seriously, things are only worth what people are willing to pay for them.  If your Stepdance isn't selling, you're asking too much for it.  
   
  And from the sounds of what's happening at Meier-Audio, the Stepdance will be superceded by a new and "better" amp in about a month and a half.  
   
  I don't mean to sound harsh - I have your best interests in mind as I give you this "reality check."
   
  Mike


----------



## MoNelly

girls generation said:


> I guess no one is really interested in buying the stepdance these days...




I sold mine in no time flat, and like others I soon realized my mistake and reordered it. I seriously considered buying yours, but it's damaged. You need to get it fixed or drop the price, simple as that.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





monelly said:


> I sold mine in no time flat, and like others I soon realized my mistake and reordered it. I seriously considered buying yours, but it's damaged. You need to get it fixed or drop the price, simple as that.


 

 High five! You don't appreciate the Stepdance enough until you have sold it. Life without it is never the same.
   
  Will see how the new amp goes but the Stepdance to me is a keeper. =)


----------



## tnmike1

Another problem GG has in selling the amp is that there are many configurations in the F/S forum that are more attractive.  Don't know what it's all about but HanY has Stepdance, 160g iPod Classic and Denon 5000 headphones selling at $350.  Sounds ridiculously cheap, but that's the competiton presently on the forums.  At that rate, GG should post a "best offer" and just hope.  OR send the Stepdance back to Jan and have it fixed.


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh. I had not read GG's for sale thread, I agree with everyone else. I am in the same town as you and to be honest if I did not have a stepdance I would still not go for yours with the problems. An extra $40 would get me one brand new and shipped. I would rather do that and get a new power source than a broken amp with power source. Even though it is a bit more I have peace of mind everything is new. and considering there is someone else selling amp/phones and ipod for a similar amount I would have gone that option instead if I considered used.. Remember the 5000 in Vancouver will cost you just over $1000 tax in alone!


----------



## tnmike1

Had a Stepdance problem so sent it back to Jan.  He just told me today it was a minor flaw, fixed it and sending back, but had also replaced the LT1054 so the amp will now produce less background noise
   
  Now I didn't notice background noise originally with any of my IEMs or my Denon 5000s.  Just worrying now that I have to go thru the burn-in process again for still an additional 200+ hours or so.


----------



## zilch0md

Mike,

I really don't know how to advise you regarding burn-in, but I would just use it - listening while burning it in.

I'm curious what problem you had reported that was fixed. It doesn't sound as if you had reported a noise problem - the way it reads, Jan took it on himself to reduce noise with the new part. I'm confused given how quiet my Stepdance is - at least with Shure SE530, Senn HD280 Pro, and LCD-2.


----------



## eugeneyou

Any idea when New Portable Amp will be launched? Jan's website is no longer selling Stepdance.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Mike,
> 
> I really don't know how to advise you regarding burn-in, but I would just use it - listening while burning it in.
> 
> I'm curious what problem you had reported that was fixed. It doesn't sound as if you had reported a noise problem - the way it reads, Jan took it on himself to reduce noise with the new part. I'm confused given how quiet my Stepdance is - at least with Shure SE530, Senn HD280 Pro, and LCD-2.


----------



## tnmike1

sometimes these threads are screwy when I go to reply to someone.  So sorry for the mess-up.
   
  The Stepdance just suddenly stopped working one night so sent it back to Meier after an email to him. Guess it was up to him to replace that piece to further reduce noise.  But, as I said previously, I didn'thear any noise to begin with.  So maybe it will be even better than it originally was


----------



## eugeneyou

Could this power supply supply support Stepdance? 
   
   
http://www.powersuppliesonline.co.uk/product/15w-15v-1a-ac-dc-uk-plugtop-power-supply/ea1015c-15/default.htm


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> Could this power supply supply support Stepdance?
> 
> 
> http://www.powersuppliesonline.co.uk/product/15w-15v-1a-ac-dc-uk-plugtop-power-supply/ea1015c-15/default.htm


 

 It doesn't seem to mention anything regarding being regulated or not. You will need a regulated power supplier for Stepdance.


----------



## zilch0md

tnmike1 said:


> sometimes these threads are screwy when I go to reply to someone.  So sorry for the mess-up.
> 
> The Stepdance just suddenly stopped working one night so sent it back to Meier after an email to him. Guess it was up to him to replace that piece to further reduce noise.  But, as I said previously, I didn'thear any noise to begin with.  So maybe it will be even better than it originally was




Thanks Mike,

Given that Jan surely knows his stuff, your Stepdance will no doubt be better sounding than everyone else's. It's great that he applied that upgrade as a freebie. Still, like you, I don't feel my Stepdance is suffering any noise issues. He's just a perfectionist snd takes good care of his customers! 

Mike


----------



## zilch0md

clieos said:


> It doesn't seem to mention anything regarding being regulated or not. You will need a regulated power supplier for Stepdance.




Yes, it must be regulated AND linear, not switching - as that device is described. 

I used their search tool, as seen at the following link, specifying 15V and Linear, but it came back with no products found:

http://www.powersuppliesonline.co.uk/ranges/ac-power-adapter/3/default.htm

They might have 12V regulated linear supplies, but I didn't look.

Mike


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Yes, it must be regulated AND linear, not switching - as that device is described.


 
  It must be regulated but not necessary has to be linear. Linear is just a better choice over switching most of the time. But with a very good switching adapter, the noise will be mostly out of human audible frequency or very quiet and doesn't affect normal operation. There are also hybrid adapter with switching transformer and linear regulator, giving the benefit of small size as a switching adapter but as quiet as a linear adapter, but these are generally harder to find.


----------



## eugeneyou

SO is anyone here using 15V Regulated Power Supply? I found no 15V Power Supply in UK market but only 12V


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> Given that Jan surely knows his stuff, your Stepdance will no doubt be better sounding than everyone else's.


 

 Not at all. Many of the early Stepdance's had a faulty LT1054 chip that caused squealing. This is well documented in this thread; Jan offered to swap out the faulty chip. Some of us early adopters did indeed send ours back to be fixed.
   
  If you had an amp from a later batch, you have the properly functioning LT1054. Your Stepdance will sound excactly the same as tnmike's.


----------



## ianmedium

cooperpwc said:


> Not at all. Many of the early Stepdance's had a faulty LT1054 chip that caused squealing. This is well documented in this thread; Jan offered to swap out the faulty chip. Some of us early adopters did indeed send ours back to be fixed.
> 
> If you had an amp from a later batch, you have the properly functioning LT1054. Your Stepdance will sound excactly the same as tnmike's.




I was trying to find that Paul but you beat me to it!


----------



## happybuns

You guys think $110 USD is a good price for the xp8000?


----------



## Armaegis

If that includes shipping to you, it seems about right.


----------



## dahan

Is there a way that I can tell if my stepdance is from the early or latter batch?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dahan said:


> Is there a way that I can tell if my stepdance is from the early or latter batch?


 

 Read this.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Not at all. Many of the early Stepdance's had a faulty LT1054 chip that caused squealing. This is well documented in this thread; Jan offered to swap out the faulty chip. Some of us early adopters did indeed send ours back to be fixed.
> 
> If you had an amp from a later batch, you have the properly functioning LT1054. Your Stepdance will sound excactly the same as tnmike's.


 

 I appreciate the correction - I didn't know that.   (And now I know my Stepdance is "up to snuff.")
   
  Mike


----------



## eugeneyou

what this power supply?
   
  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-Volt-DC-Power-Supply-15v-Regulated-PSU-Max-1A-/260397951794?pt=UK_Computing_PowerSupplies_EH&hash=item3ca0ed6b32#ht_1927wt_1141


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> what this power supply?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-Volt-DC-Power-Supply-15v-Regulated-PSU-Max-1A-/260397951794?pt=UK_Computing_PowerSupplies_EH&hash=item3ca0ed6b32#ht_1927wt_1141


 

 This should work.


----------



## zilch0md

eugeneyou said:


> what this power supply?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-Volt-DC-Power-Supply-15v-Regulated-PSU-Max-1A-/260397951794?pt=UK_Computing_PowerSupplies_EH&hash=item3ca0ed6b32#ht_1927wt_1141




Well... It's regulated and the description says it includes a 3.4mm x 1.3mm tip, which should work fine with the Stepdance jack as long as the end of the tip is positive and the barrel is negative.

My only concern is that it might be a switching power supply rather than a linear power supply. A switching supply might introduce a hum. I know the Stepdance manual only mandates that it be a regulated 6- to 15-Volt supply, but Jan Meier has spevified via e-mail that I get a "quality linear regulated supply."

Even so, I believe one might be able to find a silent swiching supply that's regulated.

I recommend you order this and just listen to determine if it's quiet. If you have a voltmeter, it would be a good idea to measure its output to ensure that it does not exceed 15-Volts. 

Mike


----------



## ClieOS

...or use this one from RS. I know it is pretty quiet because I have one.


----------



## eugeneyou

Quote: 





clieos said:


> ...or use this one from RS. I know it is pretty quiet because I have one.


 


  does the comp have 15v linear regulated?


----------



## eugeneyou

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 how to listen to it?
   
   
   
   
   
   
  I believe this is the one, but the output current is just 250mA, Stepdance should have at least 500mA and above right in order to produce excellent quality sound? im sorry im not expert for this field. 
   
  http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=2243849
   
   
   

 Dimensions   100x51x63mm [size=1em][/size] Input Voltage   230V ac [size=1em][/size] Medical Approval   Yes [size=1em][/size] Number of Outputs   1 [size=1em][/size] Output Current   500 → 250mA [size=1em][/size] Output Voltage   5 - 15V dc [size=1em][/size] Package   Plug Top [size=1em][/size] Power Rating   7.5W [size=1em][/size] Ripple And Noise   30mV [size=1em][/size] Type   Linear [size=1em][/size] Weight   450g
   
   
*zilch0md mentioned*
   
   
  Several Stepdance owners have reported significant, audible improvements in SQ by going to 15-Volts, including improved bass extension, control, and dynamics -- all the goodness that's typically enjoyed with amps when you've increased the headroom by more than doubling the Watts (but, in this case, with a simultaneous reduction in THD, IMD and noise!)


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> how to listen to it?
> 
> I believe this is the one, but the output current is just 250mA, Stepdance should have at least 500mA and above right in order to produce excellent quality sound? im sorry im not expert for this field.
> 
> ...


 
   
  When I suggested listening for a hum if you purchase a switching power supply, I just meant that you could listen with your headphones while using the Stepdance.
   
  That's a great find!   
   
  Here's a link to the Stepdance manual:  http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/stepdancemanual.pdf
   
  Quoting the manual:   "The amp can also be powered from a external regulated powersupply with a current capacity of *at least 100 mA *and a DC voltage between 6 and 15 Volts. The supply is to be connected directly to the power supply jack at the backside of the amp."
   
  So a power supply rated at 250- to 500-mA should work just fine - and it's regulated - and it's linear - and it's 15-Volt!
   
  It's perfect, if you can attach it to the Stepdance and it actually measures no more than 15V with a voltmeter.  
   
  Proceed at your own risk, but I've used my Stepdance at 15.15 Volts with no evidence of harm, but proceed at your own risk. Did I say that already?
   
  Regarding the value of using a power supply with a higher current rating, Jan Meier made it very clear to me in an e-mail exchange that under no circumstance will the Stepdance draw more than about 45 mA per channel - or 90 mA total.  So, he has already put in a nice margin when specifying *at least 100 mA.*
   
  A power supply cannot push current onto a load (the thing that's consuming power).  The power supply can only deliver what the load demands.  One exception would be if you attached a power supply that has such a high current rating that an arc of electricity jumps a gap within the circuit, causing a short.  A short can pull a lot of current.
   
  All that said, I admit that I have no experience listening to the Stepdance when powered by a 15-Volt 250-mA (or 500-mA) supply.  I've never run at 15-Volts with anything less than a 3000 mA (3-Amp) supply.   I have two different battery pack solutions for 15-Volts - the XP8000, which is rated at 3 Amps (with the WI15 voltage regulating cable), and some RC (remote-control hobby) LiPo batteries that can deliver up to 20,000 mA (20 Amps)!  I can tell you that I don't hear any difference between 3A at 15V and 20A at 15-Volts, but I have no 15-Volt experience at less than 3A.  Still, I trust Jan Meier's advice, and he made it very clear to me that an increase in *Voltage* (up to 15V will greatly improve sound quality).   Other than specifying that the power supply be rated at 100 mA or more, he never so much as hinted that a higher current rating would improve sound quality.  And why would he, if he knows the Stepdance is incapable of pulling more than 90 mA?
   
  I just discovered something:  The data sheet for this unit shows that *it outputs 500 mA at 15-Volts* (not 250 mA) - see the chart at this link:  
http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/007b/0900766b8007bd2e.pdf
   
  That same data sheet also indicates that it has "exchangeable plugs" - no soldering required!  (You'll need a 3.5mm O.D. / 1.3 mm I.D tip, that's positive at the end.)
   
  Again, this is a great find - I haven't seen any "wall wart" power supplies that come this close to being ideal for the Stepdance.  (I've never found the 120-Volt, 60-Hz equivalent for use here in the U.S.) 
   
  Mike


----------



## eugeneyou

thank you for your explanation bro. unfortunately they do not have plug that match stepdance
   
  http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0f26/0900766b80f26b6d.pdf


----------



## zilch0md

I think you're still in luck. On that page, #3635 looks as if it would work. Its outside diameter is only 300 microns greater than spec (3.8mm vs. 3.5mm) and the inside diameter is spot on (1.3mm).

If you examine the Stepdance power jack, you can see that a spring clip engages the outside of the plug barrel. You'll just have to try it to know for sure, but unlike the inside pin diameter, which must be a perfect fit, I think the spring clip will allow a bit of variance for the barrel diameter. It's easy for me to spend your money, but if it doesn't work, you can return it, or even take it to an electronics shop and pay for five minute's labor to solder on the correct tip.

Another aporoach would be to order only the plug to see if it fits, before ordering the adapter, but you could end up paying for more shipping costs...

Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Mike, I can't find the 3635 tips RS Stock number. Can you please provide that?  (For example, the power supply is RS Stock No. 224-3849.)
   
  Thanks!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Mike, I can't find the 3635 tips RS Stock number. Can you please provide that?  (For example, the power supply is RS Stock No. 224-3849.)
> 
> Thanks!


 
   
  I was just going by the PDF file link that euegeneyou had provided, above:  http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0f26/0900766b80f26b6d.pdf
   
  On that page, their *3635* tip can be seen at right-center.  It has another number associated with it:  *Art. no. 131121*
   
  ------
   
  If by "RS" you are referring to "Radio Shack" - the solderable connector they sell that works with the Stepdance jack is described as:
   
   
 Size H Coaxial DC Power Plug (2-Pack)  *Catalog #:* 274-1571   
  As seen here:  http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102487
   
   
  Don't forget to slide the plastic shroud onto the cable before you start soldering.  (I did!)   
   





   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Cooper,
   
  I can't find the RS catalog number you provided in your post, above - for the power adapter:  224-3849
   
  Can you post a link?
   
  Meanwhile, I just stumbled onto this (for the U.S. market): 
   
   
   
 Enercell™ 15V / 1000mA AC Adapter  *Catalog #:* 273-332  http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875409   
  "Regulated, filtered output reduces hum and noise"
  "Short-circuit protection keeps your device safe"
   
  User's Guide:  http://www.radioshack.com/graphics/uc/rsk/Support/ProductManuals/2730332_PM_EN.pdf
   
  -----
   
  And here's the tip we would need to connect to the Stepdance jack:
   
   
 *Enercell™ Adaptaplug™ H*  *Catalog #: 273-340*  http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3870006  "Adaptaplug H conversion size:   O.D.: 3.4mm   I.D.: 1.3mm"
   
  -----
   
  I can't believe I haven't found this before now.   Too bad I don't need one.  I'm all set with the XP8000, but I'd like to know how it "sounds."  
   
  Anybody want to take the plunge and post your impressions?  
   




   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Hi Mike,
   
  The link was the original RS-online one for buying the powere adptor:
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=2243849
  You can then see the RS item number for the power adaptor:
*RS Stock No.* 224-3849   *Manufacturer* Mascot   *Manufacturers Part No.* 8713000153 
   
  This power adaptor intrigues me because it is 220 volts and they also sell in Hong Kong. However, I cannot find that 3635 tip on the RS-online site. I thought that maybe you werer seeing something that I wasn't.  
   
  Thanks,
  Paul


----------



## zilch0md

Paul,
   
  I'm with you now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I tried searching the RS site for "mascot plug" and it seems they only stock two of them:  3615 and 3630A.  Neither of these are of any use with the Stepdance unless you can get your hands on the PowerStream Power Connector Assortment, seen here:  http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm
   
  This would allow you to purchase the following two items from RS:
   
  Power Adapter:  http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=2243849
  Plug 3630A (onto which the PowerStream tips can be attached):  http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0211348

  The 3630A is a very common size, and happens to be the size that the PowerStream assortment fits.  It's the smallest tip in the 7-piece PowerStream assortment that will adapt the 3630A to the Stepdance.
   
  If you can't get the PowerStream assortment in Hong Kong, then I would recommend you find a different retailer for the Mascot 3635 tip (that should fit directly into the Stepdance) - either that or call the RS retailer and ask them if they will special-order the Mascot 3635 tip.
   
  Good luck!
   
  Mike


----------



## happybuns

the plug will not go all the way in. is this safe?


----------



## ianmedium

happybuns said:


> the plug will not go all the way in. is this safe?




Mine is exactly the same and I have had no problems and I have carried mine around every day since getting it a couple of months ago. I find the overhang of my CLAS protects it. Mind. I am careful with my stuff and me rig resides in a padded bag within my shoulder bag. I have thought of wrapping some black electrical tape around it to make it more stable.. In fact this has just spurred me on to do that now. Don't really care what it looks like as it is hardly seen! Did the same thing a while ago with the battery door to stop it rattling!


----------



## zilch0md

I agree - I wouldn't worry about it.  The barrel of the connector is ground (-).  
   
  The positive (+) pole is inside, and therefore untouchable - it can't short against anything, so it will be fine.
   
  Welcome to the XP8000-equipped Stepdance club!
   
  Mike


----------



## kingice10

Any Impressions using Powersupply with Stepdance?


----------



## zilch0md

Which power supply?
   
  Any powersupply?


----------



## kingice10

This PSU  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-Volt-DC-Power-Supply-15v-Regulated-PSU-Max-1A-/260397951794?pt=UK_Computing_PowerSupplies_EH&hash=item3ca0ed6b32#ht_1927wt_1141?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi kingice10,
  
  Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> This PSU  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-Volt-DC-Power-Supply-15v-Regulated-PSU-Max-1A-/260397951794?pt=UK_Computing_PowerSupplies_EH&hash=item3ca0ed6b32#ht_1927wt_1141?


 
   
  That's a good find for UK folks!   I can't give you any first-hand impressions, but I'd say grab that thing!   Not only is it a regulated 15V supply, it includes a tip that's perfect for the Stepdance:  3.4mm x 1.3mm
   
   
  If you get it, do let us know what you think!
   
  I'm going to send euegeneyou a PM, in case he's not following this.
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## eugeneyou

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi kingice10,
> 
> 
> That's a good find for UK folks!   I can't give you any first-hand impressions, but I'd say grab that thing!   Not only is it a regulated 15V supply, it includes a tip that's perfect for the Stepdance:  3.4mm x 1.3mm
> ...


 
  ive checked with the seller bout the power adapter. it is SWITCH not LINEAR.
   
  it is better to get the Mascot LINEAR adapter


----------



## happybuns

Wouldnt all 15v psu sound the same? As long as it is linear, regulated or safe for the amp?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote:


happybuns said:


> Wouldnt all 15v psu sound the same? As long as it is linear, regulated or safe for the amp?


 
   
  Barring any design or quality control issues that translate to an audible hum or other noise, I would say, yes - they should all sound pretty much the same.  
   
  Really expensive PSUs can have features that reduce noise from the AC power, but if we're talking about these simple wall transformers, I believe they should all produce similar results in terms of sound quality at the headphones (among those that are of sufficient current rating, 15V, linear, and regulated).


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





eugeneyou said:


> ive checked with the seller bout the power adapter. it is SWITCH not LINEAR.
> 
> it is better to get the Mascot LINEAR adapter


 

 Bummer.  Good catch, though!


----------



## ianmedium

Guy's, check out Jan's site, new stepdance 2 out next month! New case but what else I have no idea!


----------



## cooperpwc

Yep. No detials yet but it looks like the 2Stepdance also has a front gain switch.


----------



## zilch0md

Good find Ian.  I hadn't heard about it when I read your post above, but I just now found this thread that was started a week and a half ago:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/552783/new-corda-portable-amp-is-coming
   
  And this May 2nd thread started by Jan Meier is referenced within the above thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/552179/the-past-and-the-future-of-meier-audio
   
  Joy!
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> Good find Ian.  I hadn't heard about it when I read your post above, but I just now found this thread that was started a week and a half ago:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/552783/new-corda-portable-amp-is-coming
> 
> ...




Thanks for that Mike, I am really looking forward to seeing what spec's the new one has. I was going to recommend one of Jan's full sized amps to you regarding your question about a more powerful amp in the LCD thread but checked the site to make sure I knew the name and it had gone! Might be worth your while waiting till his new amps come out. By all accounts the Stepdance is a fair portable rendition of his full sized amps!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks Ian,
   
  As I had once told GG, a while back in this thread, I'm so impressed with everything the Stepdance does well, in some ways, I really don't want to spoil myself by even listening to a more powerful amp.
   
  As I understand the qualities of a good amp - admittedly with a great lack of listening experience, but with a whole lot of reading - there are several desirable traits that the Stepdance possesses and very few that it doesn't.  
   
  From my limited perspective, I believe the only thing a truly great amp could offer, for my tastes at least, beyond what the Stepdance offers, is just a whole lot more of what you get when you run the Stepdance at 15-Volts instead of at 9-Volts - greatly improved dynamics, more bass extension, and perhaps a bit more control (more detail), especially in the bass frequencies - essentially, nothing more than what you get with more Watts - and these traits that typically accompany an increase in Watts are not everything that one should desire in a good amp.
   
*If I have to give up even one tiny little bit of the accurate, neutral frequency response, the crisp detail, the low noise, the tight control, or the uncolored "I'm not actually in your signal path" transparency of the Stepdance, just to get "better" dynamics or bass extension, I'll be going right back to my beloved Stepdance!  *
   
  Even a relatively expensive amp like the Peak A/V, which is famous for its detail, falls down a bit in terms of coloration (from what I've read.)  It's not neutral in frequency response.  And the Lyr, despite some people's love for it and perhaps because of its low price, seems to have some lackluster reviews in terms of detail, transparency, and even hum reported by some people - which seems to be suffered casually, as if that's what you get with some tubes - go roll some more and see what happens!
   
  The Meier Concerto (available used), was a good match to the LCD-2, according to Skylab, so far as sub-$1000 solid-state amps go, but a lot of people, including him, say that the real match made in Heaven for the LCD-2 are your choice of really expensive, transformer coupled tube amps - Leben, etc.  As I see it, you have to spend a lot of money on a tube amp to get their euphonic sound while retaining the low noise, accuracy and detail that's had more readily with solid state.
   
  Arrrrgh!  
   
  I know too much and yet I know so little.  When I start thinking about all this stuff, it just makes me want to run from trying to understand it all - especially when I'm already getting *so much pleasure* out of my Sony PCM-M10 > Stepdance > LCD-2 combo.  I mean, seriously!  What's it all about?  Why experiment with fillet mignon when I'm pulling such great hamburgers off my BBQ grill?  
   





   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

I must admit Mike, sometimes ignorance can be bliss. So many times in the past when I used to have home based system I would be so happy with it then a friend would lend me a better piece of equipment and all of a sudden what I was happy with I liked no more!

Though I am intrigued by what the new stepdance will bring to the table I must say with the external battery supply ( a must I believe) I just am not left wanting with the Stepdance. Truly it is this.

A while ago I heard a system a friend of mine went on to purchase and that system just seemed to complete my many years of listening to home audio equipment, if I had the right place and could afford it that would be my home system.

 I then went on a quest to try to assemble something portable that gave me a similar feeling to what I heard that day ( a hard task when the system in total came to well over $80,000!). I can honestly say what I have now gives me a feeling so close to what I heard that day in terms of emotional involvement clarity and detail that I just feel I have come to the end of the quest( though the Lisa III does intrigue me!). 

That system I heard that my friend now owns was the Wilson Sasha speakers, Nagra PL-P pre amp, Nagra MSA stereo power amp and Nagra cd player,all connected with Transparent audio interconnect. To be able to achieve the same sort of feeling ( and this is not just me but my friend who owns the system admits since getting the LCD's my system comes really close as far as headphone listening to his home based. So much so he has ordered the LCD's!) on a relatively tiny budget speaks volumes for the individual components and the synergy of correct matching. For me with your thoughts I would heartily recommend going for the CLAS/iPod classic as an upgrade instead of amp. I think you would get so much more out of that type of upgrade than changing the amp you have which is superb. I wish you were closer to me, I would have happily let you have my system for a few days to see what you thought.


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I must admit Mike, sometimes ignorance can be bliss. So many times in the past when I used to have home based system I would be so happy with it then a friend would lend me a better piece of equipment and all of a sudden what I was happy with I liked no more!
> 
> Though I am intrigued by what the new stepdance will bring to the table I must say *with the external battery supply ( a must I believe) I just am not left wanting with the Stepdance.* Truly it is this.
> 
> ...


 

 Your "testimony" is so credibly (not incredibly) compelling.  I believe you, wholly.  What's hard for me to believe is that I went from a Sansa Clip + Shrue SE530 to near nirvana in one leap (going to my current PCM-M10 > Stepdance > LCD-2 rig, all at once, in a purchase that was heavily researched (thank you Skylab) and anything but impulsive).  
   
  You've seriously reinforced my conviction that the Stepdance + LCD-2 is a spectacular symbiosis, so much so, that you've won me to the idea of NOT buying a "better" amp - desktop or otherwise.  As I wrote in my last post, I get *so much pleasure* from the traits that I know are to be credited to my Stepdance - why fix what ain't broke? 
   
  With your appreciation of the Stepdance reinforcing my own, I'm done with the anxiety of looking for a "better" amp (thank you), but now, with your promotion of the Algorithm Solo, I find myself wondering just how much improvement in SQ can be had with that expense + the expense of iPod (with at least 32GB of storage) over my already ear-satisfying Sony PCM-M10.  ???   I do wish I lived near you so that I could just drive over and test drive your Solo!  
   
  I just searched the CLAS website for a list of their distributors - nothing anywhere near me.  Arrrrrgh!  I'm out of one frying pan into another (from amp agony to source agony.)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  * What is it that you and your friend with the $80,000 home system are hearing via your Solo that I'm NOT hearing via the PCM-M10?  *
   
  Arrrgh!
   
  Me thinks I'll just go enjoy listening to what I have for at least a year.  I'll just *pretend* my Sony PCM-M10 is a Solo eater, but thank you for convincing me so effectively, that I don't need a new amp!  
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, I have never heard the PCM so I can't comment on the sound, why do I get a feeling that you are probably hearing pretty much what I am and what my friend heard. Thing is this, you love the sound of your set up and there are all these other tantalizing options out there but maybe non of them will bring you the satisfaction you already have now with your set up!

I think we are on a similar page when it comes to sound and what we like. I reckon you have taken path A and me path B and both paths have lead us to something wonderful in sound reproduction. If it works for us then why not save the anxiety and just enjoy what we have. If you get the chance to hear the CLAS/iPod then great, if not I would not buy based on others recommendations bearing in mind the current satisfying state of your set up, wait till you can hear it, maybe it is better maybe not, specifications on paper are not the whole story when it comes to happiness after all!

There is always better in life, always something with more than we have but at the same time something better than that is to be satisfied with what we already have and enjoy it to it's fullest.. Hmm, maybe spend some of that money on more music until you get a chance to hear other gear!

Oh yes, and maybe your PCM _is_ better than the CLAS/solo!


----------



## tnmike1

Personally, I'm using an iMod with the Stepdance.  Just recently sent the iMod off to Vinnie at Redwine for a smallrepair and asked him about the Solo since he was one of the developers.  Iunderstand the sound is very very good, BUT, since I've spent about $500 on iMod + ALO's cabling for it, I'm reluctant to spend another $600 on the Solo.  Plus, I lose the portability of the iMod since the Solo simply adds another piece to what you have tocarry.  ZilchOmd may want to borrow  an iMod and cable from someone on these forums to hear what sonic differences there may be.  Personally, I'm quite happy with the iMod/Stepdance combination.


----------



## cooperpwc

tnmike, I was a huge fan of the iMod + Stepdance. It is a beautiful combination. If I hadn't accidentally destroyed my iMod (don't ask), I would still be using it.


----------



## Dr J

Hi Mike,
   
  thanks' for the hint (well, more like encyclopedia  about the better power supply for Stepdance. Now happily listening with Energizer XP8000 @12 V and waiting for the 19-->15V cable solution to arrive. Happy to see that the Stepdance cable is part of the standard offering.
   
  I do not know if this is helpful or just causes more "aargh" , but here is one suggestion based on my experiences if/when going further with 1) transportable solution instead of desktop one, and 2) if you would consider moving to Apple world and,  3) if investing in the source instead of the amplifier:
   
  My transportable set-up is Ipod classic 160GB (lossless) --> HRT iStreamer --> Stepdance --> Audeze LCD-2, with both iStreamer and Stepdance powered now nicely by the Energizer XP8000. The difference that the iStreamer DAC makes to the chain was very clear to my ears with Pioneer HDJ-2000 and Grado RS-2. The treble and bass I referred there as a bit aggressive also settled down after a dozen more hours. Or my ears adjusted to them, but in a couple of reviews at least the treble of iStreamer is not considered too bright.
   
  The difference of the XP8000 @12V compared to a re-chargeable 8.4V battery in the Stepdance performance with LCD-2 and also with RS-2 is also an audible  improvement to my ears, tighter bass at least, probably also more extended, and overall a somewhat more effortless sound, so much appreciate this power supply upgrade already now. Looking forward to what the 15V does...
   
Have not had the opportunity to compare iStreamer with the AlgoRhythm Solo, that is another (somewhat more expensive) path to improving an iThing as a transpotable source. Maybe someday my curiosity overcomes my common sense that says that I should be pretty happy with what I hear now... And then there are the Triad Audio L3 and the RSA SR71B.... And new DACs and amps that I do no yet know of....
   
  But for now, I am content to just enjoy the music with the LCD-2's and my transportable and desktop setup.
   
  BR,
   
  Dr J


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  Quote: 





> [snip]





> Oh yes, and maybe your PCM _is_ better than the CLAS/solo!


 
   
  Well, that's just it - I really don't know, but I doubt it, looking at the difference in cost, for example.  So few people use the Sony PCM-M10 as a player, that it's hard to get feedback from anyone who has compared its line out to expensive DACs.  All I know for sure is that when I  managed to successfully corresponded with Sony's development team for the PCM-M10, they didn't tell me who makes the DAC in the PCM-M10, but they did say that it's a sigma-delta design, that can genuinely output at up to 96kHz/24-bit.  I had some concern about that, imagining that the PCM-M10's DAC and amp were nothing more than convenience features (for instant playback in the field) in a device that's engineered for recording rather than playback.  But it seems they have good reason to be proud of their Line Out, going by my what I'm hearing.
   
  Still, I'm in the dark when it comes to comparing my PCM-M10 to other sources (again, because I've never heard my Stepdance > LCD-2 with anything else other than headphone out of the PCM-M10 (lacking) and headphone out of the Sansa Clip (even more lacking).
   
  The good news, as you've pointed out, is that if I'm getting a lot of pleasure from what I have, I really have nothing to be anxious about.
   




   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Mike,
  
  Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> Personally, I'm using an iMod with the Stepdance.  Just recently sent the iMod off to Vinnie at Redwine for a smallrepair and asked him about the Solo since he was one of the developers.  Iunderstand the sound is very very good, BUT, since I've spent about $500 on iMod + ALO's cabling for it, I'm reluctant to spend another $600 on the Solo.  Plus, I lose the portability of the iMod since the Solo simply adds another piece to what you have tocarry.  ZilchOmd may want to borrow  an iMod and cable from someone on these forums to hear what sonic differences there may be.  Personally, I'm quite happy with the iMod/Stepdance combination.


 

 Good advice - I've actually got something in the works, along those lines - borrowing some gear - I'm very excited about it and will report later.  
   
  Short of the generosity and trusting nature of similar Head-Fi members, it seems that Dallas-Ft. Worth is so devoid of head-fi retailers, I'm going to have to fly to big CanJam just to educate my ears!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Dr. J,
   
  Thanks for your recommendations - it seems that Stepdance owners are discovering the 15-Volt virtues of the XP8000, left and right.  I'm really glad to hear that I wasn't imagining things - I'm not experienced enough a listener to fully trust my own ears yet, so it's always a relief to read yet another confirming testimony.  I'm not being modest - just objective.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Your recommendation of the HRT iStreamer is compelling - I love the form factor and the price. I've just spent several minutes reading about it elsewhere.  Again, I'm left with a desire to hear before I buy - repeating myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Still, the iStreamer is now on my radar screen.
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## Dunkelbunt

Thanks to Mike who was kind enough to send some Powerstream tips to faraway Switzerland I'm now able to supply my Stepdance with 15v as well. 
   
  Evereything has a little bit more room now and some gaps in my music that i didn't know were there have been filled with sound (if that makes sense). I believe the bass has more punch now but that might be because my D7k's burn in period is nearing it's completion. 
  As I believe someone has already stated it overall sounds more musical and more effortless now.
  In my opinion it's definitely worth the investment.
   
  Now if people keep mentioning how much better the LCD2's sound than the D7k's my wallet is going to file a restraining order against this board and ask for a trial separation.


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks for the feedback Dunklebunt!
   
    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This is why the Stepdance sounds better when operated at 15-Volts:

 Per my analysis of the Texas Instruments OPA1611 data sheet, a 15-Volt supply voltage (as had with the XP8000 + Willy Cable WI15 + PowerStream tip)* increases the peak output voltage to the phones* *by 124% -* *more than double the output power - a 2.24x increase in ouput power - relative to the peak output voltage possible with an 8.4-Volt rechargeable "9V" battery.*  Typically, whenever headroom is increased dramatically, you will hear an improvement in bass extension and control, and in dynamics (more slam).  
   
  The XP8000 battery pack, as shipped, can be used as a 12-Volt supply for the Stepdance, but by adding the Willy Cable WI15 + Powerstream tip, you can increase the peak output voltage (and thus the peak Watts) by 41.8% over that had with a 12-Volt supply voltage (even though the supply voltage has only creases by 25%, from 12 to15! 
   
  For details of how I derived the figures 124% (actually 123.7%) and 41.8%, see:  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1020#post_7314921
   
  Not to be overlooked, *when using the WI15 cable, which is just an inline voltage regulator, the supply voltage to the Stepdance remains constant at 15 Volts - it does not decay as the battery discharges, and thus, the performance does not decay as the battery is consumed! *  This is because the WI!5 cable plugs into the 19-Volt jack on the XP8000.  As a fresh charge is consumed, the input voltage to the WI15 will continuously decay, downward from 19-Volts, but the supply voltage seen by the Stepdance will remain fixed - at 15-Volts.  This alone is a huge advantage as a portable solution, because all other battery-based solutions will start out at their best voltage when fully charged, only to begin dropping in voltage immediately with use - and less voltage equals less Watts to your phones.  Note that eventually, as it's discharged, the battery pack's 19-Volt jack can no longer supply 15-Volts to the WI15 cable and you will have to recharge the pack - but throughout the pack's discharge, the Stepdance sees a constant 15-Volts.  Joy!
   
  But there's more!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The OPA1611 datasheet (http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/opa1611.pdf) also shows that Total Harmonic Distortion, Noise, and Intermodulation Distortion all DECREASE (a good thing) as output voltage to the headphones increase (Figures 11 and 12), and we also know that output voltage to the headphones increases with an increase in supply voltage (Figure 4).   *Thus, when the supply voltage is increased, THD, Noise, and IMD will all decrease.*  Joy!   These improvements are likely more difficult to discern with our ears than the improvements that accompany more headroom, but it's really nice to know that everything gets cleaner with an increase in supply voltage!
   
   
*For the benefit of anyone wanting to portably operate the Stepdance at a constant 15 Volts, here's the post that explains what has to be ordered: *
   
   http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155#post_7344337
   
  Mike


----------



## Girls Generation

Hey guys, long time. 

I'm so lost in the topic of conversation right now, but I can tell you that I have a CLAS. I still have the stepdance and 15v combo as well. However, it's been sitting in my drawer for over a month or two now.  Was expecting JH3A to ship sooner... I've only got my XB500 and I don't think I'll be able to hear much difference if I use the CLAS or not. ^.^ 

Now, I have the switches for the stepdance Jan sent me. However, I don't think I can muster up the courage to solder them because they're so TINY. Just looking at the small silver spec hurts my eyes >_<;; I wonder if I should try selling it with the switch fixed, or separately. I'm only hanging on to these because I'm unsure if I'm going to get another headphone after my 3A and 16... though I'm trying to save up $7000 on a motorcycle+gear, and buying a $1000 headphone won't help much >_<


----------



## cooperpwc

GG, CLAS + JH-3A is goig to be the holy grail. You will be going straight from the iPod to the 3A's DSP instead of D>A>D>A. In theory at least, it should make a big difference.


----------



## Girls Generation

Bought the CLAS FOR the 3A, too bad when I bought it, I expected the 3A to ship soon after. lol...

I'm still debating whether I should keep my stepdance or not T_T I was going to make the 3A my endgame rig, and not spend anymore.... Fullsized headphones messes up my hair anyways :|

Looking for a place that could solder my switch for me ...


----------



## b0wl1ng

Hello, I can confirm that the 3635 plug is a perfect fit with the stepdance, I used one of  my suppliers to source direct from Mascot an ensure the plug came fitted, another great addition to the stepdance, obviously not portable but easily transportable from room to room which suits my needs.
  I had my first listening session last night, as I was previously using the stepdance with 9 volt re-chargeable batteries and the power switch inside the unit set to low power consumption to extend the battery life and the gain switches set to low.
  I re-set the power switch to high consumption and began to listen,the improvement was noticeable at once, an increase in the depth and quality all around the spectrum,not a night and day scenario but a dusk to night maybe.
  I have a very nice home set-up, mainly vinyl and had to do an A-B comparison, the stepdance was now holding its own (almost) and had that vinyl feel to the music, amazing.
  I was using a 80gb 5.5 gen diy mod with modded D5000 Denons.
  The only operating difference is when you plug in the adaptor and attach to the stepdance the sound comes out without clicking on the volume control,thanks a bunch you guys for your work and efforts, this is a fantastic improvement to a marvellous amp !!!.     


> When I suggested listening for a hum if you purchase a switching power supply, I just meant that you could listen with your headphones while using the Stepdance.
> 
> That's a great find!
> 
> ...


----------



## pekingduck

Better keep the SD for now cos only God knows how long JHA takes to tune and ship the 3A to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Bought the CLAS FOR the 3A, too bad when I bought it, I expected the 3A to ship soon after. lol...
> 
> I'm still debating whether I should keep my stepdance or not T_T I was going to make the 3A my endgame rig, and not spend anymore.... Fullsized headphones messes up my hair anyways :|
> 
> Looking for a place that could solder my switch for me ...


----------



## zilch0md

GG,
  
  Quote:  





> [snip]
> 
> Looking for a place that could solder my switch for me ...


 

 I'm glad to hear you are looking for a professional to remove the broken gain switch and replace it with the one you got from Jan Meier.  It's a fast, easy job for someone experienced at soldering surface-mount components, but quite a challenging task for someone without skill.
   
  I'm not sure how I would go about finding someone except maybe to look for electronics repair services, or even just electronic supply stores.  You might also go to the DIY threads here at Head-Fi and post a thread asking for someone in your area who feels up to the job.
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hey b0wl1ng!
  
  I'm glad that you've tested and confirmed that the Mascot 3635 interchangeable tip will indeed work with the Stepdance.  This opens up another source for a solderless solution.
   
  And I'm even more pleased to hear that you're impressed with the SQ improvements had when going from a 9V rechargeable to the Mascot 15V linear power supply.
   
  It's normal, by the way, for the LED to light up and for sound to come through to your headphones as soon as you supply external power to the Stepdance.  
   
  It's also worth mentioning that the Stepdance will automatically switch to High Current mode whenever an external supply is connected.  So, if you would prefer to use Low Current mode, for the sake of extended play on a single 9V battery, you can return the Current switch to the Low setting, without affecting the SQ had with an external power supply.
   




   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





b0wl1ng said:


> Hello, I can confirm that the 3635 plug is a perfect fit with the stepdance, I used one of  my suppliers to source direct from Mascot an ensure the plug came fitted, another great addition to the stepdance, obviously not portable but easily transportable from room to room which suits my needs.
> I had my first listening session last night, as I was previously using the stepdance with 9 volt re-chargeable batteries and the power switch inside the unit set to low power consumption to extend the battery life and the gain switches set to low.
> I re-set the power switch to high consumption and began to listen,the improvement was noticeable at once, an increase in the depth and quality all around the spectrum,not a night and day scenario but a dusk to night maybe.
> I have a very nice home set-up, mainly vinyl and had to do an A-B comparison, the stepdance was now holding its own (almost) and had that vinyl feel to the music, amazing.
> ...


----------



## tullamann

Info about the new  CORDA 2STEPDANCE

 Price: €285,- / $410,- outside EU and €325,- inside EU
  
  See http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/amplifiers.htm
 and
 http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/2stepdance.htm

 Also two new products are coming soon...
  CORDA JAZZ will be availiable in August and CORDA CLASSIC in September.
   
  TM


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





tullamann said:


> Info about the new  CORDA 2STEPDANCE
> 
> Price: €285,- / $410,- outside EU and €325,- inside EU
> 
> ...


 


  Interresting. I wonder if any of the two new amplifiers has built-in DAC?


----------



## zilch0md

Good catch tullamann!    Thanks!
   
  I might be wrong, but I think all of the technical details listed for the 2Stepdance at the link you provided are _identical_ to the Stepdance.  
   
  The 2Stepdance specs, as seen at this page currently, may not have been updated yet or the 2Stepdance only offers cosmetic changes over the Stepdance (or my memory of the Stepdance specs is failing me).
   
  In a way, I wouldn't be disappointed in the least to learn that the 2Stepdance contains the exact same circuitry as the Stepdance.  As we say in Texas, "Don't fix what ain't broke!"  
   
  The longer I use my Stepdance and compare it to other amps, the more I am IMPRESSED with it.  I practically went into a panic when I thought it had sold out with my having no knowledge of a successor.   I actually considered trying to find a used one to have on hand as a spare, but then 2Stepdance was announced.  Ahhhh...
   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





tullamann said:


> http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/2stepdance.htm


----------



## RockaRolla

u guys think jan will allow trade in of stepdance for the new 2stepdance??

im liking the slimmer and flat design alot


----------



## estreeter

No. Just advertise yours in FS now and you will be completely set for the day the new one goes on sale.


----------



## Girls Generation

I emailed Jan if he would think there would be a need to upgrade to the 2stepdance from the first one, and what the main differences are.




> The amplifier is thinner and has a longer (+50%) battery lifetime.
> 
> Sonically the amps are very similar. There is no real reason the "upgrade".
> 
> ...





So there might be a slight difference but given that the current stepdance is godly as it is, I don't think anyone with the 1stepdance need to worry (except for maybe the future sellability of the current stepdance)


----------



## cooperpwc

2Stepdance is smaller. Since I use my Stepdance at home - and it does have greater buffering (at the cost.of less battery life), I am definitely sticking with what I have. Still loving it.


----------



## ianmedium

> The amplifier is thinner and has a longer (+50%) battery lifetime.
> 
> Sonically the amps are very similar. There is no real reason the "upgrade".
> 
> ...






Now that is what I call integrity! Many manufacturers would have said the latest is the greatest and get it, not Jan, he is that rare thing nowadays.. Honest!

It is great to know that when a design is right he leaves it well alone apart from improving battery life and what looks like a gain switch on the front for convenience. I wonder if the battery puts out more power, from his comments I am wondering if that is the same as before.

I know a few of us go on about this but boy oh boy you should hear the stepdance with the extra power!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Now that is what I call integrity! Many manufacturers would have said the latest is the greatest and get it, not Jan, he is that rare thing nowadays.. Honest!
> 
> It is great to know that when a design is right he leaves it well alone apart from improving battery life and what looks like a gain switch on the front for convenience. I wonder if the battery puts out more power, from his comments I am wondering if that is the same as before.
> 
> I know a few of us go on about this but boy oh boy you should hear the stepdance with the extra power!


 

 X2 - all of the that!  
   
  Mike


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  It doesn't really matter. The craving for newer and shinier toys will be unstoppable.


----------



## b0wl1ng

My Stepdance stays forever, has to as I have superglued it to my ipod case, just switch from imod to ipod 5.5gen of course, the sound with the 15v external linear supply is sublime.
  All settings to low gain and low supply, the odd thing is though that with the mascot 15v set up the sound is much improved with the current set to low rather than high voltage.
  My understanding was that it automatically switches to high, I have switched back and forth but the sound is far superior with the current set to low.


----------



## Girls Generation

b0wl1ng said:


> My Stepdance stays forever, has to as I have superglued it to my ipod case, just switch from imod to ipod 5.5gen of course, the sound with the 15v external linear supply is sublime.
> All settings to low gain and low supply, the odd thing is though that with the mascot 15v set up the sound is much improved with the current set to low rather than high voltage.
> My understanding was that it automatically switches to high, I have switched back and forth but the sound is far superior with the current set to low.




Weird. Should be the other way around, unless you're doing it upside down


----------



## b0wl1ng

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 LoL, my thoughts exactly, I,m from the UK not down-under though , it is a strange one, it is exactly like the improvement in the sound when using low impedance cans and switching from high gain to low gain,the replication is identical and fantastic.


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks Kremer930,
   
   Quoting from his post to the Schiit Lyr impressions thread:
   


kremer930 said:


> Zilch. Great review. You have my interest now in the stepdance for my portable rig. *Does it perform nearly as well without the external power?*
> 
> I would love to see the stepdance compared directly to the apex or Leben to get an overall feel. Pretty impressive result though.





   
  Going by Skylab's review of the Stepdance, where I'm assuming he used a 9V battery (he doesn't indicate otherwise), I'd say the Stepdance performs very well without a higher voltage external power:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/meier-audio-stepdance/reviews/4043

   

  In a January 11, 2011 e-mail exchange I had with Jan Meier, he wrote the following: 

   

*"Yes, a good powersuppl**y* [for the Stepdance] *will definitely improve on sound quality, especially when it's supply voltage is so much higher than your battery voltage." *

   

  The rest is history. * *

   

*Many 15V Stepdance users have since posted their findings to this Stepdance impressions thread*. 

   

  I had successfully experimented with RC LiPo battery packs to achieve first 12.6V and later 15V, but everyone wanted a more convenient, no-soldering-required solution.  We had discussed using the Energizer XP8000 but, as shipped, it can only supply 5V, 12V, or 19V.  It was Racio who first went in that direction, posting his results here.  And that was with 12V, not 15V.  

   

  I later discovered that XPAL makes a 15-Volt inline voltage regulator for use with certain Toshiba laptops and other devices - this finally made it possible to assemble a regulated 15V portable supply.  It outputs a constant 15V, as the fully charged XP8000's 19V jack decays with use down to the point where 15V can no longer be had.  

   

  But then we were facing a connection problem - the barrel connector on the end of the inline voltage regulator cable could not be adapted to fit the Stepdance power jack without cutting the wire and soldering on the right connector.  XPAL developers actually produce a prototype cable for the Stepdance, at my urging, sending it to me to test, but they decided not to offer it due to the small market.  Then I remembered that Avi had long before posted a link to some slip-on barrel connector adapters.  I ordered a set and discovered that the smallest of seven adapters in the assortment allows the XPAL WI15 cable to be connected to the Stepdance - no soldering required.  

   

  See:  The Best Solution Yet for Powering the Stepdance at 15 Volts.

   

  Joy!

   

  Mike


----------



## pekingduck

Guys,
   
  I have pre-ordered a 2Stepdance mainly for my low-ohm IEMs. I know the SD benefits from the 15V XP8000 power pack for hard-to-drive phones, but how about IEMs? Is it worth the trouble?


----------



## zilch0md

Great question!

 Given that 15V vs. 9V operation primarily translates to a gain in Watts, efficient IEMs are not likely to enjoy the improvements heard with less efficient headphones: an increase in dynamic range, bass extension, control or other benefits typically associated with an increase in Watts.

Ironically, the OPA1611 also enjoys a decrease in THD, IMD, and noise as the supply voltage is increased, so IEMs would have to benefit from this, technically, but I don't believe these benefits to be readily audible considering how transparent and resolving the Stepdance already is at 9V, but YMMV.

Lastly, I'd say the whole idea of packing the extra bulk and weight of the XP8000 goes against the portability that comes with using IEMs. As koo-koo as I am for the SQ of my "transportable" LCD-2 rig, the truth is that you'll see my Shure SE530s attached directly to my Sansa Clip more often than to my Stepdance. Sacriledge, yes, but I confess!

I can tell you've already considered all of these factors, but I hope my opinions have helped. 

Mike

[Edit: Changed "base" to "bass"]


----------



## SpudHarris

I've ordered my 2Stepdance but have to say I think I like the shape of the original more. I also have the Mascot Linear Supply for home listening waiting here as I assume the 2Stepdance will also benefit from the same 15v jump as the original.
   
  b0wl1ng, I'm in the Midlands (Stourport) where abouts in the Midlands are you?


----------



## cooperpwc

I just checked the technical specs on the 2Stepdance. Kudos to Jan for lowering the Low Gain setting to unity gain (0 db). This is now the same as my modified original Stepdance. I can testify from much experience that this will allow good volume control with sensitive IEMs. Fantastic!
   
  ... and its 25% smaller. If the sound is as good as the original, (no reason to doubt that - I don't think that Jan has ever gone backwards), this really could be a killer portable amplifier for everything from IEMs to high-ohm full size cans.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I've ordered my 2Stepdance but have to say I think I like the shape of the original more. I also have the Mascot Linear Supply for home listening waiting here as I assume the 2Stepdance will also benefit from the same 15v jump as the original.
> 
> b0wl1ng, I'm in the Midlands (Stourport) where abouts in the Midlands are you?


 

 Pendeford, just outside Codsall, the Mascot is a great addition to the Stepdance, the extra power gives more depth, detail and air and at least 25% to 30% improvement on the battery.
  The 3635 tip fits perfectly, your amp will take a week or so to burn in but sounds great out of the box, set the current and gain switches to low with the Mascot, improves the sound even more.
  You have made an excellent purchase indeed, enjoy.
   
  Steve.


----------



## SpudHarris

I know Pendeford, I used to go through on my way to parents who lived in Fordhouses  It's a small world after all!
   
  Well Steve I'm encouraged by your words and very exited at the thought of receiving it now. The difference the PSU1 made to my Graham Slee Solo (when I had it) was substancial so I'm hoping I'll see similar gains with the 2Stepdance and Mascot Linear Supply. Hopefully it will still be great with the 9v battery on the go though. If the 15v makes a big difference I'll probably look into the Energiser Power Pack also but man my rig is already massive with the CLAS, soon I'll need just a messenger bag for nothing but audio gear haha....


----------



## ianmedium

spudharris said:


> I know Pendeford, I used to go through on my way to parents who lived in Fordhouses  It's a small world after all!
> 
> Well Steve I'm encouraged by your words and very exited at the thought of receiving it now. The difference the PSU1 made to my Graham Slee Solo (when I had it) was substancial so I'm hoping I'll see similar gains with the 2Stepdance and Mascot Linear Supply. Hopefully it will still be great with the 9v battery on the go though. If the 15v makes a big difference I'll probably look into the Energiser Power Pack also but man my rig is already massive with the CLAS, soon I'll need just a messenger bag for nothing but audio gear haha....




I am not good at reading tech specs so perhaps someone who is can tell us the differences if any sonically. It seems at the moment it is increased battery life and lower gain for IEM's which were really the only two issues to be addressed I think.

Spud, I am really looking forward to your thoughts on the new amp. If the specs are indeed similar then without a shadow of a doubt if you don't mind the extra bulk I really encourage the Energizer 15V solution, it really makes a great amp into a giant killer amp I feel. 
Is Maplin Electronics still around over there? If so you might find the tip you need for the 15v extention cable rather than having to source it from the States.

Once my travels are over I hope to get the Triad L3, not because I am dissatisfied with the Stepdance but more the stepdance with 15V has shown how far one can go with amps so the L3 intrigues me enough to plunk down the money! I will then be able to answer what, if any, differences the 15v supply makes in the comparison of the two!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am not good at reading tech specs so perhaps someone who is can tell us the differences if any sonically. It seems at the moment it is increased battery life and lower gain for IEM's which were really the only two issues to be addressed I think.
> 
> Spud, I am really looking forward to your thoughts on the new amp. If the specs are indeed similar then without a shadow of a doubt if you don't mind the extra bulk I really encourage the Energizer 15V solution, it really makes a great amp into a giant killer amp I feel.
> Is Maplin Electronics still around over there? If so you might find the tip you need for the 15v extention cable rather than having to source it from the States.
> ...


 

 One thing I know is that the 2Stepdance uses 5 x OPA209's as opposed the OPA1611's. The 1611 is a favourite of mine in other amps (iBasso P4 / Fi-Quest) but I'm sure Jan will have made sure it's as good. As we know he's not one for going backwards..
   
  Maplin are still around but I got the Mascot PSU from RS Components as Maplin didn't have it. I'll wait untill I've auditioned it with the 15v PSU before splashing out on the Energizer power pack but history tells me if there is a seed sown regards improved SQ I'll end up getting it anyways.
   
  I've always liked the look of the L3 but was put off by poor battery life. I'm told that my maxxed (Black Gate) out Fi-Quest is pretty much an equal to the L3 but not having heard the L3 myself I can't qualify that. The Fi-Quest is an absolute beast though and a very good home amp also, in fact it rarely leaves the house except for vacations. I believe MST are still making them if you fancy investigating an alternative?


----------



## daveathall

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I've ordered my 2Stepdance but have to say I think I like the shape of the original more. I also have the Mascot Linear Supply for home listening waiting here as I assume the 2Stepdance will also benefit from the same 15v jump as the original.
> 
> b0wl1ng, I'm in the Midlands (Stourport) where abouts in the Midlands are you?


 


  If you don‘t mind me asking, where did you pre order 2Stepdance from please?


----------



## monoethylene

Without a proof but a probability of 99.99% from Jan Meier's homepage..


----------



## SpudHarris

I contacted Jan directly with questions etc which he answered straight away. He then quoted me the price, I sent payment and colour confirmation (Black for me). Jobs a gud un'....
   
  Drop him a mail he is a lovely chap and very approachable meier-audio@t-online.de 
   
  Best of luck.


----------



## daveathall

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I contacted Jan directly with questions etc which he answered straight away. He then quoted me the price, I sent payment and colour confirmation (Black for me). Jobs a gud un'....
> 
> Drop him a mail he is a lovely chap and very approachable meier-audio@t-online.de
> 
> Best of luck.


 

 Thank you very much, I was visiting his site on a regular basis to see when it would go on sale, I will drop him a line.


----------



## SpudHarris

You are welcome.
   
  About 2 weeks now until release (if all goes well)


----------



## ianmedium

daveathall said:


> Thank you very much, I was visiting his site on a regular basis to see when it would go on sale, I will drop him a line.




Dave, if you go for it you wont regret it! Make sure if you feel inclined to get the energizer battery and 15v cable and tip. I know I keep going on about it but it is well worth it.. Especially with those lovely LCD's of yours!


----------



## b0wl1ng

Yeah , small world LoL, did RS send you the Mascot with the 3635 tip fitted ? as they told my supplier it was a non standard item so went direct to Mascot and they fitted the tip as a complete unit.
  Looks like you may well be receiving the first 2Stepdance, as stated it looks like Jan has adapted it for IEM,s with no loss in original performance, that alone will make it a sure fire winner.
  The 9v battery does a fine job though, the Mascot really comes into play with dynamic lossless tracks, dark side of the moon, Tubular bells, Springsteen, etc big soundstage and acts like a big meaty quality desktop amp.
  
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I know Pendeford, I used to go through on my way to parents who lived in Fordhouses  It's a small world after all!
> 
> Well Steve I'm encouraged by your words and very exited at the thought of receiving it now. The difference the PSU1 made to my Graham Slee Solo (when I had it) was substancial so I'm hoping I'll see similar gains with the 2Stepdance and Mascot Linear Supply. Hopefully it will still be great with the 9v battery on the go though. If the 15v makes a big difference I'll probably look into the Energiser Power Pack also but man my rig is already massive with the CLAS, soon I'll need just a messenger bag for nothing but audio gear haha....


----------



## pekingduck

Thanks. I also suspect IEMs will not benefit much from the increase in power but I guess the only way to know is try it out myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Great question!
> 
> Given that 15V vs. 9V operation primarily translates to a gain in Watts, efficient IEMs are not likely to enjoy the improvements heard with less efficient headphones: an increase in dynamic range, bass extension, control or other benefits typically associated with an increase in Watts.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





b0wl1ng said:


> Yeah , small world LoL, did RS send you the Mascot with the 3635 tip fitted ? as they told my supplier it was a non standard item so went direct to Mascot and they fitted the tip as a complete unit.
> Looks like you may well be receiving the first 2Stepdance, as stated it looks like Jan has adapted it for IEM,s with no loss in original performance, that alone will make it a sure fire winner.
> The 9v battery does a fine job though, the Mascot really comes into play with dynamic lossless tracks, dark side of the moon, Tubular bells, Springsteen, etc big soundstage and acts like a big meaty quality desktop amp.


 


 Great to hear 
   
  I have loads of tips here that fit the Mascot so I'm positive one will suit....


----------



## ericfarrell85

It seems this thread has addressed most every question thrown at it excepting one: the additional power from the XP8000, or the Mascot even, does one notice a benefit to IEM's? Most of my IEM's scale well, but apart from RE262's and RE0's and ER4S I don't have anything that "requires" an amp (I.e, TF10). Can anyone post impressions of 15 volts (or 12 if without the regulator) fed into a IEM. Thanks, 

Eric


----------



## caracara08

just picked up a stepdance (older version) to pair with my iems for now.  i hope the gain isnt too much.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





ericfarrell85 said:


> It seems this thread has addressed most every question thrown at it excepting one: the additional power from the XP8000, or the Mascot even, does one notice a benefit to IEM's? Most of my IEM's scale well, but apart from RE262's and RE0's and ER4S I don't have anything that "requires" an amp (I.e, TF10). Can anyone post impressions of 15 volts (or 12 if without the regulator) fed into a IEM. Thanks,
> 
> Eric


 
   
  Ianmedium really liked the increase in SQ that 15-Volt power gave his Etymotic ER4s:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1260#post_7385943


----------



## ianmedium

As Mike kindly linked, I love the synergy of my ER4S with the energizer powered Stepdance. It is a testament to Etymotic's original design that has pretty much gone unchanged all these years that these simply single balanced armature IEM's compete surprisingly well with the uber multiple balanced armature IEM's out there. Given decent amplification they certainly come very close to some of the more well known custom makes out there. Now I know this will upset the JH fanboys but I had the opportunity to hear the JH16 a while back, lovely IEM no doubt and it certainly did things the ETY's cannot do in terms of scale of presentation and depth of bass but then they should be doing that seeing as one has to pay around $900 more street price over the ER4's.

If I was given a pair of the 16's I would say thank you very much but I simply would not pay the enormous premium for something that does not give the commensurate increase in sound quality. Give good amplification the ER4S's IMHO are that good and this amazing amp really goes a long way in showing that!


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> As Mike kindly linked, I love the synergy of my ER4S with the energizer powered Stepdance. It is a testament to Etymotic's original design that has pretty much gone unchanged all these years that these simply single balanced armature IEM's compete surprisingly well with the uber multiple balanced armature IEM's out there. Given decent amplification they certainly come very close to some of the more well known custom makes out there. Now I know this will upset the JH fanboys but I had the opportunity to hear the JH16 a while back, lovely IEM no doubt and it certainly did things the ETY's cannot do in terms of scale of presentation and depth of bass but then they should be doing that seeing as one has to pay around $900 more street price over the ER4's.
> 
> If I was given a pair of the 16's I would say thank you very much but I simply would not pay the enormous premium for something that does not give the commensurate increase in sound quality. Give good amplification the ER4S's IMHO are that good and this amazing amp really goes a long way in showing that!


 


  wow.  i always heard the ER4S is lean.  never tried them because of that... this makes me want to try them now lol


----------



## ianmedium

caracara08 said:


> wow.  i always heard the ER4S is lean.  never tried them because of that... this makes me want to try them now lol




Oh trust me, without a good amp they certainly are lean. Having said that all the detail and bass is there just not deep. I was truly shocked at what a good amp can do with these phones. I had read it was so but just did not think an amp could make that big a difference..I was wrong. I know a lot of folks will refute my comment about the 16's in comparison and I am not having a go at JH it is simply that those are the only custom IEM's I have heard. I simply would not spend that amount of money on them, I would rather spend it on full sized cans as there is a bigger difference then. 

Once again, I acknowledge the strengths of the 16's and loved the pair I heard, just not $900 more than what I can get with the ER4S with a decent amp. If I had no amp then I would and do use the UE triple.fi 10's as they bring me close to the Custom sound, not right there admittedly but again when you consider how much more you have to spend and the small amount of difference involved I would personally spend that on full sized like i did with the LCD's!


----------



## uelover

Why do I keep feeling that Stepdance sounds the best with higher impedance headphones/iems?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Once again, I acknowledge the strengths of the 16's and loved the pair I heard, just not $900 more than what I can get with the ER4S with a decent amp. If I had no amp then I would and do use the UE triple.fi 10's as they bring me close to the Custom sound, not right there admittedly but again when you consider how much more you have to spend and the small amount of difference involved I would personally spend that on full sized like i did with the LCD's!


 

 Hang on - you listened with someone else's *custom* IEMs ? I thought the earpiece had to be individually molded for your ear canal ?


----------



## pekingduck

I guess those were universal demos
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Hang on - you listened with someone else's *custom* IEMs ? I thought the earpiece had to be individually molded for your ear canal ?


----------



## Girls Generation

Ian, you are overlooking the fact that a custom that's actually molded to your ear, and a custom that has universal tips on them to compensate *will* make a difference, making any comparisons null until you have owned the 16s.

I'm sure the ER4Ss are great though.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Ian, you are overlooking the fact that a custom that's actually molded to your ear, and a custom that has universal tips on them to compensate *will* make a difference, making any comparisons null until you have owned the 16s.


 
   
  I thought that was the whole *point* of going to all that hassle and expense - to get something that perfectly mates to one's ear canal and fill your ears with everything the drivers are capable of. I had no idea they even *had* universal demos .....


----------



## ianmedium

They had been adapted so others could hear them.
If folks like what they hear with them great, I am not going to argue but it would be wrong not to express my findings


----------



## average_joe

From what I have read the universal demo JH16 isn't all that impressive for some reason.  Plus, there are other options in the same price range.
   
  There is a custom IEM, the Thousand Sound TS842 that uses the same driver as the ER4 with a dynamic bass driver...


----------



## Girls Generation

Universal fitted customs will not compare to one that's custom molded to your own ear. Anyone with a pair of customs will agree. 

We'll just have to find a JH16 user to compare it with the ER4S+stepdance15


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> Universal fitted customs will not compare to one that's custom molded to your own ear. Anyone with a pair of customs will agree.
> 
> We'll just have to find a JH16 user to compare it with the ER4S+stepdance15




I love how you give an authoritative statement without actually owning ( I know you have purchased the JH3 but what a surprise you like most others still don't have it!) a pair of customs GG!

As I have mentioned before. I am glad folks like their customs but they have to be ruddy fantastic like an extra $900 fantastic to be that better!

I have to say as well, and I a few of us have discussed this in PM's but there is a lot of justification of expensive purchase syndrome on this forum which makes me not trust so much some folks thoughts. 
I remember purchasing something once on the basis of it being flavour of the month and thought what on earth are people going on about and then saying it and getting shot down in flames! So this will be my last comment on this as I know the brand I mentioned has that kind of following and folks are just plain rude and jingoistic about it and then throw worse insults at the accusers than the accusers have given to the product. 

I realized I come here for relaxation rather than argue with people so have fun with whatever you think is wonderful, heck it's your money!


----------



## b0ck3n

girls generation said:


> Universal fitted customs will not compare to one that's custom molded to your own ear. Anyone with a pair of customs will agree.




I own a pair of customs and I don't agree. There's a big difference in terms of comfort, seal and isolation, but the difference in sound quality or signature is IME alot less significant than what you'll read of on these boards. Everything's exaggerated in audio, I guess to make up for the ridiculously subtle improvements we all pay enormous amounts of money for.


----------



## average_joe

There is a whole debate in the portable headphone section about custom IEMs being overrated.  It seems that some people do hear what they term a large difference between a high end custom IEM while others do not.
   
  And my TS842 review above I compared the TS842 with the hf3 since they use the same driver (hf3 uses the same driver as the er4).


----------



## Girls Generation

There are so many factors that hinder the performance of a JH16 that has some silicone tips glued to it. i.e. one side might not be pushed in as far as the other. 

I'm not denying that it is a bit overpriced, but I'm merely stating that one should not use a JH16 with silicone tips in a comparison, let alone make some bold assumptions on the SQ it gives until he has one himself.

Would you compare the LCD2 with the earcups removed, saying the audio quality is lack luster?

I wouldn't say only IEMs are overrated/priced. I think all cans are overpriced. Does the LCD2's sound justify $900 more than, say, an AD700? Sure, there's a big difference but $900 dollars worth? $5000 for a Stax SR9?? 
I'm not disagreeing with you the customs are overpriced, but the way you targetted customs made it seem like there was nothing wrong with fullsized cans, or amps.


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> There are so many factors that hinder the performance of a JH16 that has some silicone tips glued to it. i.e. one side might not be pushed in as far as the other.
> 
> I'm not denying that it is a bit overpriced, but I'm merely stating that one should not use a JH16 with silicone tips in a comparison, let alone make some bold assumptions on the SQ it gives until he has one himself.
> 
> .




And yet dear GG you are thus making those comments without hearing the customs yourself! You have not, to my knowledge even hear the JH's with tips!


----------



## Girls Generation

ianmedium said:


> And yet dear GG you are thus making those comments without hearing the customs yourself! You have not, to my knowledge even hear the JH's with tips!




Ian, I have. I've heard a pair of UE18 with tips as well.

This has nothing to do with my hearing them myself. I'm merely stating that one should not make such an assumption and comparison like you did earlier [although earlier I said customs sound better than demos -facepalm, but I will hold my ground on that]

 i.e. Context: First time eating sushi
Situation: 
 -Ian: That looks gross!
 -Me: You shouldn't judge before trying it first. 

My brother listened to those JH16 with tips, the very same ones you tried, and he told me he was a bit disappointed. (He went to the Vanny meet)


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> ianmedium said:
> 
> 
> > And yet dear GG you are thus making those comments without hearing the customs yourself! You have not, to my knowledge even hear the JH's with tips!
> ...




fair enough!


----------



## Girls Generation

Hope we're cool.

I sold my stepdance and my battery pack ~_~ LCD2 is officially off my list now T_T I hope I will not be disappointed by the JH3A. :| although I need the portability and sound isolation much more than the the perks full sized has to offer me >_<


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> Hope we're cool.
> 
> I sold my stepdance and my battery pack ~_~ LCD2 is officially off my list now T_T I hope I will not be disappointed by the JH3A. :| although I need the portability and sound isolation much more than the the perks full sized has to offer me >_<




Oh yeah, this place is about fun so I try not to take any of it too seriously, it is just hifi and headphones after all


----------



## estreeter

Jan has confirmed that we are only* days away from Stepdance2* and you lot want to argue the toss about custom IEMs ?


----------



## SpudHarris

x2
   
  Recon my ES5's are gonna sound lush outta my new Stepdance


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> Jan has confirmed that we are only* days away from Stepdance2* and you lot want to argue the toss about custom IEMs ?



Well, until it comes out there is sod all we can talk about it


----------



## pekingduck

Just got a notification from Meier that my 2Stepdance will be shipped out today....


----------



## ianmedium

pekingduck said:


> Just got a notification from Meier that my 2Stepdance will be shipped out today....




looking forward to your thoughts on it!


----------



## cooperpwc

We want pics! 

(Patient? Me? Not a chance.)


----------



## SpudHarris

Cool, that means I'll be getting a note soon also. It's gonna be an epic couple of weeks as I just ordered my HE-500's to pair with it.


----------



## zilch0md

People complained that the Stepdance was difficult to stack with other portable components, so now, the 2Stepdance is flat-bodied, instead of rounded.
   
  People complained that the Stepdance battery life was insufficient, so now, the 2Stepdance has improved battery life.
   
  Joe Consumer speaks and the designer listens.   That's a good thing for those who are in agreement with Joe Consumer, but might not be a good thing for those who aren't, and unfortunately, Joe Consumer isn't always representing the majority so much as he's just the guy making the most noise.
   
  The *Audeze LCD-2 Orthos *thread has been stirred up lately by a new revision of the LCD-2 drivers, with early reports indicating that they are more detailed, with perhaps (the jury is still out) a brighter treble.  
   
  Among the comments are those made by people who are expressing concern that Audez'e may have reacted to complaints from what is perhaps only a minority of LCD-2 customers - those who reported that the LCD-2 was too dark.  Whether or not that is the case, it's pretty obvious that an owner survey was not conducted by Audez'e.
   
  Now, people who like the sound of their original LCD-2s, fear that should they require a replacement under warranty for any reason, they'll be forced to accept the brighter/crisper sound of the latest revision.  As Skylab said, Audez'e missed an opportunity to offer both versions to the market (the original LCD-2 and an LCD-2 Mark II, if not an LCD-3 designation).
   
  Although I personally won't be ordering a 2Stepdance anytime soon, I'm trusting that Jan Meier managed to address the complaints of (a minority?) of Stepdance owners, without compromising any traits that the majority of owners cherish.  Surely, changing the shape of the cabinet will not affect SQ, but I'm eagerly awaiting reviews of the 2Stepdance in comparison to the Stepdance, because I am admittedly concerned about a *possible* reduction in SQ that *might* accompany the reduction in power consumption.  
   
  Having expressed this fear, I'm nevertheless betting that Jan Meier wouldn't compromise SQ for battery life, so I should probably not have said anything, but I do want to encourage those who find themselves in possession of both the Stepdance and the 2Stepdance, to pay special attention when comparing them for the Stepdance traits I believe are most prized - its transparency, neutrality, and resolution.
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Well said Mike.
At the end of the day I wonder how many folks actually run their amps battery down to zero every day. I know I never did when using the amp with internal battery and I used it a lot, more than 6 hours listening to music in one day, I mean really focusing on it I would imagine is quite rare. 

Think about it. if you are listening on the move or whilst working how can you fully focus on the sound quality? For me, though portable I use my system in the main in coffee shops,or at home where I can sit, look out the window and get lost in the music. Sadly, not being a trust fund baby, lotto winner or such I cannot afford 6 hours straight to indulge myself in critical listening. If not critical listening and if using apple I use my triple.fi's and iPad which is more than good enough to seal out the world whilst I commute or write. 

Also. I have never had an issue with the slightly curved case in stacking my classic and solo, no rocking, no movement at all. The whole point of an external amp is to help increase quality so for me quality comes way before battery life or minor convenience of a case being flat.

Personally I won't be changing mine as I actually think it looks nicer than the new one. The convenience of a front gain switch is moot to me as well as I only use high impedance headphones.

I am really looking forward to hearing what folks think of it and if there is no sonic compromise then I hope lot's of people buy it as Jan is great and so are his products!


----------



## Anaxilus

A bit OT but I thought the LCD2 was using new pads which altered the response.  New drivers too?  If they haven't fixed the reflections then count me out.  I don't feel like catching up on the 700+ posts in the LCD2 thread.
   
  Forgot if I mentioned it here but even though I haven't heard the Stepdance yet, I have heard the OPA209 and it sounds like how the Stepdance is described from reading.  I'll be curious for the side by sides.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> A bit OT but I thought the LCD2 was using new pads which altered the response.  New drivers too?  If they haven't fixed the reflections then count me out.  I don't feel like catching up on the 700+ posts in the LCD2 thread.
> 
> Forgot if I mentioned it here but even though I haven't heard the Stepdance yet, I have heard the OPA209 and it sounds like how the Stepdance is described from reading.  I'll be curious for the side by sides.


 

 I hear you!  The LCD-2 thread has had over 300 posts added to it in just the past week or so!  You have to be really dedicated to stay up to date with it - I'm losing my grip on it...
   
  I'm glad you can give a thumbs-up to the the OPA209 (as used in the 2Stepdance).  I too am looking forward to side-by-side comparisons with the Stepdance's OPA1611.


----------



## zilch0md

Ian,
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


>





> [snip]





> Personally I won't be changing mine as I actually think it looks nicer than the new one.





>





> [snip]


 


 I agree with you on all points, but I just wanted to add that I, too, find the Stepdance case to be more attractive than the 2Stepdance - but, as you say, I'm much keener on SQ than everything else.  Just the thought of not being able to purchase that original Stepdance sound makes me nervous - I like it that much.  Seriously - I don't have a lot of experience with listening to other amps, but until further notice, I can vigorously proclaim that I want to have a Stepdance at my disposal until the day I die - or my hearing goes out - whichever comes first!
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Mike and Ian, your XP8000 crowd represents a lunatic lofty fringe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It is awesome to squeeze out the highest audiophile performance from the Stepdance - I totally approve. However, I think that Jan has enlarged his potential audience with these changes. It's a very competitive marketplace and little improvements in size and battery power can make a difference. 
   
  I too hope that the SQ is maintained. I don't think that the sound signature can be identical with the change in opamps but it could be as good. Jan is a fine engineer.


----------



## ianmedium

cooperpwc said:


> Mike and Ian, your XP8000 crowd represents a lunatic lofty fringe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## b0wl1ng

I agree with you Mike,
  I have no problem with the shape of the stepdance, my ipod /imod stack neatly on top, bit of a chunky brick but still pocket sized, like you my Stepdance is going nowhere,in fact I have super glued my ipod case to the Stepdance, permanance guaranteed.
  I too have the 15v solution (Mascot Adaptor), this takes the Stepdance to even greater heights, as mentioned Jan will expand his market share with the 2Stepdance a shrewd move,the Stepdance has it all for me and my headphones, for instance yesterday I had to take a long train journey so dug out my Bose super comfort 15s, I Know I Know,hear the groans from here, but I used to travel a lot.
  Took the imod and Stepdance and flicked the internal switch on the Bose to high, now the isolation is 2nd to none with these but the sound was very very good through this set up, I was amazed to be honest, not quite Premiership quality but certainly first division, Bose have a bad press on here but nothing isolates like them and they sound excellent through an imod and Stepdance.
  I doubt anyone out there has tried or listened to this combo, but for the traveller its a total no brainer.
   
  Steve. 
   
  Quote:
   


zilch0md said:


> Ian,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpudHarris

Steve, my 2Stepdance shipped today  at some point we should meet up for a coffee and share thoughts. Can't remember now where abouts in the Midlands you are but there should be a Cafe Nero or Costa (other coffee houses are also available!) between there and Stourport....


----------



## b0wl1ng

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Steve, my 2Stepdance shipped today  at some point we should meet up for a coffee and share thoughts. Can't remember now where abouts in the Midlands you are but there should be a Cafe Nero or Costa (other coffee houses are also available!) between there and Stourport....


 


 Okay Spud, mine only took 2 days from Germany, so you get the week-end to enjoy it , happy days LoL,we will be able to compare Stepdance and 2Stepdance and also both variants with the imod and CLAS set-ups.
  That will arouse considerable interest on a few fronts.
   
  Steve.


----------



## ianmedium

b0wl1ng said:


> I agree with you Mike,
> I have no problem with the shape of the stepdance, my ipod /imod stack neatly on top, bit of a chunky brick but still pocket sized, like you my Stepdance is going nowhere,in fact I have super glued my ipod case to the Stepdance, permanance guaranteed.
> I too have the 15v solution (Mascot Adaptor), this takes the Stepdance to even greater heights, as mentioned Jan will expand his market share with the 2Stepdance a shrewd move,the Stepdance has it all for me and my headphones, for instance yesterday I had to take a long train journey so dug out my Bose super comfort 15s, I Know I Know,hear the groans from here, but I used to travel a lot.
> Took the imod and Stepdance and flicked the internal switch on the Bose to high, now the isolation is 2nd to none with these but the sound was very very good through this set up, I was amazed to be honest, not quite Premiership quality but certainly first division, Bose have a bad press on here but nothing isolates like them and they sound excellent through an imod and Stepdance.
> ...




I love this experience Steve. It really shows how good your set up is that it can allow something not quite up there to shine more. Surely that is the sign of great equipment in perfect synergy. 

I think Jan really hit things spot on with this amp and knowing his integrity I just can't see him compromising sound quality. I am really looking forward to sound comparisons and to hearing what the new stepdance sounds like with the 15v mod. According to Jan a few months ago it should be the same as he said if you have the first one there is no need to change it for the new on on sonic grounds any way.

I really hope he sells more units, he deserves to!

 And as for size, heck all the young folk are wimps  (in the best voice of the when I were a lad sketch from Monty python) When I were a lad I used to carry around a sony walkman and thought I were lucky...You lucky lucky Ba$ta#d! When I were a lad I had to carry around a getto blaster.. Luxury!


----------



## SpudHarris

In't same voice.......
   
  ''We couldn't afford a Ghetto Blaster coz we didn't live in a Ghetto - But as soon as we could afford it we moved into one''
   
  Seriously though, I asked Jan about the SQ difference (if any) and he told me not to worry at all that the 2Stepdance sounds equal to original...


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> [snip]
> 
> Seriously though, I asked Jan about the SQ difference (if any) and he told me not to worry at all that the 2Stepdance sounds equal to original...


 
   
  Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## cooperpwc

Stimpy!!!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> In't same voice.......
> 
> ''We couldn't afford a Ghetto Blaster coz we didn't live in a Ghetto - But as soon as we could afford it we moved into one''
> 
> Seriously though, I asked Jan about the SQ difference (if any) and he told me not to worry at all that the 2Stepdance sounds equal to original...


 

 Spud, I am guessing that the 2Stepdance is going to be an evolution of a great concept and a truly fine amplifier.


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> Happy Happy Joy Joy!




Mike. In light of our last PM you are going to have to alter the writing on your avatar to this..

Stepdancious batterious extrodinare, Nuttious proffessorous!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Happy Happy Joy Joy!


 

  

   
  (I still havent met a gal as forgiving as Cindy - one day, one sweet day)


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> (I still havent met a gal as forgiving as Cindy - one day, one sweet day)


 

 Cindy, Mindy, Candy, call her whatever you like.


----------



## estreeter

ok. we might just have stepped over the line - I expect a visit from Uncle Erik and His Moral Majority anytime now.


----------



## zilch0md

cooperpwc said:


> Stimpy!!!




Ren!


----------



## cooperpwc

2Stepdance is shipping so I just updated the title of this thread to include it. Once the first impressions are posted, I will link that location from the first post.
   
  Of course, people should feel free to start a new thread. I figure that this is an evolutionary product (like Move > 2Move > 3Move) so a continuing thread might make sense.


----------



## SpudHarris

IT'S JUST ARRIVED !!


----------



## devilpop

Can anyone please tell me will this power supply work with stepdance? I really dont want to take any risk to burn my stepdance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.powerstream.com/ac-1501.htm
   
  Thanks !


----------



## Szadzik

I sold my Stepdance. Not sure if I miss it or not ith DT1350s, I will see how they respond to amping and if an amp is a good addition I will have to think about buying one, maybe Stepdance 2.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> IT'S JUST ARRIVED !!


 

 We want pics!


----------



## SpudHarris

I will put some up in a bit but will say it's a lot nicer to look at in the flesh than I thought it would be. Very, very high quality finish.
   
  The sound?? well I'm off with the family to the local shopping mall and will be listening on the go most of the afternoon and critically this evening with the HE-4's. Out of the box with the ES5's and CLAS I have to say I'm impressed


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Out of the box with the ES5's and CLAS I have to say I'm impressed


 

 I'm celebrating your arrival by listening to this same combination with the original Stepdance. It is indeed something special.


----------



## SpudHarris

Haha nice one Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, special indeed......
   
  Back from my trip but didn't get as much time as I had hoped as my young son wanted to walk around with me most of the time. What time I did get to listen was very, very nice, even walking around I am impressed by the SQ (not even tried the 15v Mascot yet). So, it's very fast, very detailed, very neutral and beautifully made. What more could I ask?
   
  This is my mobile/umbilical set up which alows me to control what I listen to easily. Throw it in my mesanger bag and trailing USB goes from ipod to CLAS.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 

 No doubt, that is a pretty amp. Very cool. Glad that the SQ impresses (as expected).


----------



## SpudHarris

Well on the back of a lengthy listening session last night, it's mixed bag of results. I enjoyed the way the 2stepdance paired with my ES5's so much during the day (yesterday) that I started to listen last night and didn't want to change a thing, such a huge full, fast, dynamic sound from such a small portable rig, bliss....
   
  I hadn't tried any of my other phones with the 2Stepdance but as my HE-4's have been seeing the most air of late they were hanging next to me so thought I'd give them a shot. At low volumes they are fine but even in High Gain, High Current mode the 2Stepdance doesn't have the authority required and distortion kicks in before I reach my prefered listening level. Now these phones are known to be hard to drive so it's no discrace, I just hope that the HE-500's are easier (here tomorrow or next day). I won't dwell on that though as I have many other phones that no doubt the 2Stepdance will drive, I'll just keep the HE-4's for my Woo6 and Fi-Quest amp use.
   
  I'll try some other phones this evening and report back with some good news hopefully


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Haha nice one Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 is it just me or it does look thinner than the original stepdance?


----------



## cooperpwc

It's 25% thinner according to Jan.


----------



## RockaRolla

hows the battery life with a normal 9v?
   
  im currently getting around 9hrs with a 9v 500mah on my stepdance, wanna see how much batt life is improved on the 2stepdance


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





rockarolla said:


> hows the battery life with a normal 9v?
> 
> im currently getting around 9hrs with a 9v 500mah on my stepdance, wanna see how much batt life is improved on the 2stepdance


 

 really? 9 hours? even my pimeta lasts longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought all of jan's portable amps have very decent battery life (above 50 hours)
   
  btw, is 2stepdance will benefit from higher voltage supply, like the original stepdance? if yes, i think many people will be trapped in the same bulky set up as the original stepdance mod


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm not convinced I heard a big improvement using the 15v linear supply over the 9v battery I changed quite a few times but can't honestly say...


----------



## cooperpwc

i_djoel2000 said:


> really? 9 hours? even my pimeta lasts longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with being butt-ignorant but please do some reading.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I'm not convinced I heard a big improvement using the 15v linear supply over the 9v battery I changed quite a few times but can't honestly say...


 

 wow, that's sign of a good news..now i'm a little tempted to buy 2stepdance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> There is nothing wrong with being butt-ignorant but please do some reading.


 

 i've had corda headsix and 2move, they all surprised me with exceptional battery life (above 50 hours). i was a little bit surprised when i know stepdance has short battery life, that's all..there's no need for the b*t* word


----------



## RockaRolla

stepdance is power hungry, it eats up 9v real fast
   
  mine 500mah only gives around 9hrs while my previous 300mah only gives around 5-6hrs


----------



## cooperpwc

You couldn't be much more ignorant than to compare the battery life of the Stepdance - an amplifier explicitly designed to maximise sound quality with minmal compromise to size and battety life - with a pimeta, accompanied by a smiley no less. My post encouraged a fast attitude transplant which is good to see. No ongoing offence intended.


----------



## SpudHarris

Isn't the battery thing subjective dependant on listening volumes, phones used etc? I have 2 x 280mah Vapex. One in the 2Stepdance and a spare just in case I get caught out. I'm up to about 8 hours I guess on my first battery listening with ES5's at fairly high volumes. I'll run it until dead and let you guys know but there's no sign of that yet.
   
  This really is a fantastic little amp. All my previous portables have been for tweaking (OpAmp rollable) so this is my 1st portable with a set Opamps and an optimised circuit. The testing that goes into an amp like this shows against the hit and miss you get with swapping Opamps in a circuit that might not me optimised for that particular chip. This amp seems far more focused, more neutral than any of my previous portables (except Fi-Quest).
   
  I will try and get a nice pic of my around the house rig.


----------



## SpudHarris

Around the house rig...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Isn't the battery thing subjective dependant on listening volumes, phones used etc?


 

 Yes.  Which surprises me when people are so nit picky about extended play.  My concern is absolute SQ.  This is Head-fi, not Battery-fi.  If you want to compromise sound and performance for things like size and battery life you have plenty of options to choose from.  Leave the rest of us that want to squeeze every last drop of sonic bliss from our gear in peace.
   
  I think it's foolish to travel w/o a portable recharging solution anyway (when you know you'll need one) so battery life is a moot point for me.


----------



## zilch0md

That's really nice Spud!  I'm envious! 
   
  Mike
  
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Around the house rig...


----------



## zilch0md

I could be wrong in my interpretation, but going by their respective data sheets, the *OPA209's 2.2mA maximum load* vs. the* OPA1611's 3.6mA maximum load* would uggest that* the 2Stepdance should enjoy a 64% increase in battery life over the Stepdance*, for any given combination of battery type, volume setting, signal demands, and headphone impedance / efficiency.  
   
  Going by the difference in that one specification, alone, I would be surprised to hear that owners of the 2Stepdance can't enjoy at least a 50% increase in battery life over the Stepdance, but given that I really don't know if it's appropriate to interpret the specs this way, it could be far better.  
   
  Thus far, reviewers of the 2Stepdance have nothing but praise for its SQ, so it seems that Jan Meier has managed to improve battery life without compromising anything at all.  Joy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi,
  
  Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> [snip]
> 
> btw, is 2stepdance will benefit from higher voltage supply, like the original stepdance? if yes, i think many people will be trapped in the same bulky set up as the original stepdance mod


 

 Using the glass half empty vs. the glass half full analogy, the glass is FULL when operating the Stepdance with an internal 9V battery and OVERFLOWING when operating with a 15V external supply.
   
  I'm compelled to say this because your use of the word "trapped" implies that the Stepdance cannot compete with other portable amps without using 15V external power.  Proof to the contrary can be found in many reviews of the 9V-powered Stepdance, including Skylab having ranked the 9V-powered Stepdance among the top 5 of 56 portables he tested, giving it A+'s across several criteria.
   
   
   
  Quote from Sklab's: Review: Portable amp roundup! 56 portable amps reviewed and compared


> Level 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Don't neglect to notice that the 2Stepdance is still less expensive than the other amps in the list above.
   
  If you go to his review of the Stepdance, at the "here" link seen in the quote above, you'll find this letter grades for various factors:
   
   
  Quote: 





> *Build Quality*: *A*
> *Treble:* *A+*
> *Midrange: A+*
> *Bass: A+*
> ...


 
   
  All that on 9-Volts.  The glass is FULL on 9V power, not half-full, and definitely not half-empty.
   
  Back to the glass overflowing, the addition of 15V power only improves the Stepdance.  I wouldn't call that a "trap" but rather a wonderful opportunity, not to be missed, for those occasions when you're willing to pack more weight or operate the amp with a desktop power supply.  But when you want to travel light and small, the 9V-powered Stepdance will give you the very competitive performance that Sklyab and others have described in their reviews.
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


zilch0md said:


> I could be wrong in my interpretation, but going by their respective data sheets, the *OPA209's 2.2mA maximum load* vs. the* OPA1611's 3.6mA maximum load* would uggest that* the 2Stepdance should enjoy a 64% increase in battery life over the Stepdance*, for any given combination of battery type, volume setting, signal demands, and headphone impedance / efficiency.
> 
> Going by the difference in that one specification, alone, I would be surprised to hear that owners of the 2Stepdance can't enjoy at least a 50% increase in battery life over the Stepdance, but given that I really don't know if it's appropriate to interpret the specs this way, it could be far better.
> 
> ...


 

 It took some searching but I found this quotation from a communication between GG and Jan where Jan said:
   
  Quote:


> The amplifier is thinner and has a longer (+50%) battery lifetime.
> 
> Sonically the amps are very similar. There is no real reason the "upgrade".
> 
> ...


 
   
  So I guess that +50% battery life is the number.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi,
  
  Quote: 





devilpop said:


> Can anyone please tell me will this power supply work with stepdance? I really dont want to take any risk to burn my stepdance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It will probably work, but it's a Switched Mode regulated power supply - which could introduce some noise that you would not hear with a Linear regulated power supply.  
   
  If you are in the U.S. you can order a 15V regulated supply from Radio Shack.  I think it might also be switched mode, but they claim it has "Regulated, filtered output that reduces hum and noise."
   
  See this post and the links within:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1410#post_7449327
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks Paul - I'd forgotten about that post.
   
  Mike
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> It took some searching but I found this quotation from a communication between GG and Jan where Jan said:
> 
> ...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Back to the glass overflowing, the addition of 15V power only improves the Stepdance.


 

 Mike, is that on purely based on my take?  All I can say from a personal perspective is I couldn't honestly say hand on heart that I noticed a difference but I only tested the PSU with the ES5's and didn't I read somewhere that the extra power won't benefit these phones for some reason?. I will test again this evening with some other phones, maybe the HD600's or K702's.....
  
  I think that this amp synergises well with the CLAS>ES5 Rig better than anything else in my stable at this time, even better than the Fi-Quest which is praise indeed. It's not a better amp (before you all get the flame throwers out) it's just that the Fi-Quest sounds a little flat on 1st gain setting and 2nd setting only allows slight movement of the volume pot so it's not as well suited as the 2Stepdance with IEM's.


----------



## zilch0md

spudharris said:


> Mike, is that on purely based on my take?  All I can say from a personal perspective is I couldn't honestly say hand on heart that I noticed a difference...




Spud, 

I was just responding to i_djoel2000's post. I agree that your observation is probably tied to your use of efficient IEMs. 15V power would be most appreciated with phones that can make use of more Watts.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> You couldn't be much more ignorant than to compare the battery life of the Stepdance - an amplifier explicitly designed to maximise sound quality with minmal compromise to size and battety life - with a pimeta, accompanied by a smiley no less. My post encouraged a fast attitude transplant which is good to see. No ongoing offence intended.


 


  if you did what you actually suggested me to do, you can find in the meier's website that the mean current uptake of 2stepdance is 35mA (HIGH GAIN), & 20mA (LOW GAIN) http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/2stepdance.htm
   
  even though it's only rough estimation, you can calculate it yourself and it should give you slightly more than 14 hours using 500mA battery in HIGH GAIN. my pimeta consumes 60mA and lasts 8 hours with the same battery. it doesn't make sense, hence, the "smiley" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  nevertheless, i have no doubt in the sound quality of jan's amps. happy 2move user here


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> if you did what you actually suggested me to do, you can find in the meier's website that the mean current uptake of 2stepdance is 35mA (HIGH GAIN), & 20mA (LOW GAIN) http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/2stepdance.htm


 

 Those are the spec for 2stepdance, not Stepdance as referred by RockaRolla. The original spec are 50mA and 25mA, so RockaRolla's Stepdance runs for 9 hours is right on the money consider most battery doesn't run linearly with different type of headphone used.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Agreed Mike,
   
  The Stepdance will drive IEMs in battery mode with ease,also low impedance cans, ie Denons etc, all of which sound stunning with the gain set to low.However as Spud has odserved it did struggle to drive my orthos, but the mascot 15v adaptor gave the Stepdance more oomph across the entire sound spectrum.
  I have it set permanently to high current but always the gain switches set to low, more detail, a lot more in my opinion, these are my experiences.  
  
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Spud,
> 
> I was just responding to i_djoel2000's post. I agree that your observation is probably tied to your use of efficient IEMs. 15V power would be most appreciated with phones that can make use of more Watts.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Those are the spec for 2stepdance, not Stepdance as referred by RockaRolla. The original spec are 50mA and 25mA, so RockaRolla's Stepdance runs for 9 hours is right on the money consider most battery doesn't run linearly with different type of headphone used.


 

 hmm, never noticed that. since the information of original stepdance is wiped out from the website, i only assume they are the same as 2stepdance except 2stepdance having a thinner case
   
  in that case, i guess stepdance and 2stepdance might sound different. somebody should make a comparison between the two *i hope


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> hmm, never noticed that. since the information of original stepdance is wiped out from the website, i only assume they are the same as 2stepdance except 2stepdance having a thinner case
> 
> in that case, i guess stepdance and 2stepdance might sound different. somebody should make a comparison between the two *i hope


 

 Actually, the opamp and the gain are different too.


----------



## ianmedium

Spud, congrats on the new amp, it looks way better in the flesh so to speak. to chime in on the battery thing. I found little improvement with the triple.fi 10's other than on full gain using the 15v supply but using harder to drive phones or IEM's like my ER4S or LCD2 the difference is not subtle at all! 

If one is just going to use very sensitive headphones then I would say stick with the internal battery and enjoy the sublime sound. If you want to use less efficient phones then the normal power source will certainly make you smile and feet tap but plugging in the extra volts widens the smile and makes your feet tape like you have St Vitus dance


----------



## SpudHarris

Haha, nice one Ian. I can tell you this, I LOVE THIS AMP!!
   
  My HE-500's came this morning and the 2Stepdance make these things sing even in low gain so I'm a happy chappy for sure. The HE-4's are a nightmare to drive (Stupid HE-4's!) but they have got something I just like so I'll use the Fi-Q for those.
   
  Again, last night I used the 2Stepdance with full sized phones and the results were very good, especially the K702's which surprised me a little as they have a rep for being a tad (massively) light on base. HD600's were also great but the PSU really doen't make a huge difference to my ears and I'm considered 'Bat Ears' around these parts, not coz I got good hearing it's coz they is furry.... Seriously though I do have very good ears, must be all the Opamp Rollin haha...
   
  Anyway, where are all the other 2Stepdancers??


----------



## SpudHarris

Don't know if anyone is still interested but here is the info from my instruction sheet, 20-40 hours dependant on current setting....


----------



## b0wl1ng

Hi Spud
  Your 2Stepdance will still need a few more days burn in yet, but how does it stack up against the ibasso p4, another highly rated portable amp.
  The 2Stepdance and HE-500 will be a fantastic combination I,m sure, I have been looking at the HE-500 myself, though my modded orthos (Fostex T50RP) are ridiculously good for what they cost.


----------



## SpudHarris

Well the P4 hasn't seen much air since the 2Stepdance got here and as I may have said, the P4 is reliant on a decent chipset. Any of which may not be optimised for the circuit. The P4 has more grunt for sure and is more flexible because of it, I will have to do a comparrison but to my ears the 2Stepdance will take some beating.
   
  The HE-500's are just beautiful in everyway, I left them playing all day yesterday and listened last night. If it wasn't for the fact I have a job I would still be listening now. They are easily my favourite phones and I think I'll probably be selling the T1's soon to make room in my listening area for the new king  £588 delivered to my door is an awesome deal with the $ against the £ as it is. I paid nearly a grand for the T1's


----------



## b0wl1ng

Yes, I guessed the HE-500s would be the new kings of your collection, I guess they will be mine too shortly, how are they comfort wise ?, to be truthful I almost ordered the LCD-2.
  But as enjoy extended listening sessions comfort was a major issue for me, plus I did not like the look of them and then they developed driver issues.
  the HE-500s look more like  proper headphones to me, seems Hi-Fiman have nailed it this time.


----------



## SpudHarris

They are the most comfortable phones in my collection, I kid you not. They are also the heaviest by far but real nice in every way. I can honestly say I wasn't or am not dissapointed about any part of them. The T1's were an 8 week wait when I bought them, when they arrived I was dissapointed with the cheap nasty adjusters and the rubber around the strain relief on the Neutrik jack was split which just tainted the experience slightly. I ordered the HE-500's they were with me less than a week later and they are beautiful. 
   
  Anyway, yes Hi-Fiman have definately hit the spot this time and they pair very well with the 2Stepdance which is what I was hoping for.


----------



## koto-in

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Don't know if anyone is still interested but here is the info from my instruction sheet, 20-40 hours dependant on current setting....


 

 2Stepdance 20/35mA = 40/25 Hours
  Stepdance 25/50mA = 30/15 Hours
  Move 7/18mA =115/45 Hours
  Porta Corda Mk III 10mA=80 Hours


----------



## cooperpwc

With great batteries on a great day (i.e. the industry standard for quoting battery life).


----------



## knowhatimean

Man... you guys are killing me! I have a 2Stepdance on the way & all this talk about the HE-500 is making me reach for my pocket ! Ialso have the HE-4s & to be honest I don't seem to be having much trouble driving them to a satisfactory level without distortion with either my McCormack micro drive(desktop) or my Decware ZenHead(portable). I suppose the HE-4s are a bit 'tighter & reserved' sounding through the ZenHead/HM-602 set-up then I'd like but not by much. One thing I have noticed, any bit of 'steady state' room noise will mask some low level detail through the 4s(Duh, he says to himself, these are 'open air' phones afterall)so I may have been blaming the phones for inefficiency caused by surrounding listening enviorments, My listening habit is classical music about 95% of the time & I don't listen to anything other than lossless, It always cracks me up a bit when I read about someone who spends the time putting a nice 'rig' together to find out they're listening to 'lossy' encoded music. That's like putting cheap table wine into expensive crystal wine glasses. Looks nice though!


----------



## pekingduck

Mine arrived today!
   
  The amp is powered by the 9-12V output of my XP8000. Phones are the SE535 and Vsonic GR07.
   
  Initial impressions are quite positive. Compared to the Pico Slim, the mids are a tad fuller and slightly warmer; bass has more slam. The sound signature reminds me of the Meier Concerto I owned (except the soundstage of the 2SD is smaller).
   
  The background is pitch black and I hear absolutely no hiss with my SE535! Every other amp I've tried ( TTVJ Slim, Pico Slim and DACmini) hisses to some degree.
   
  I gotta try it with my LCD-2 later. It's a bit too hot to wear that in the middle of summer, so the phones've been back in the storage case for a while


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





knowhatimean said:


> It always cracks me up a bit when I read about someone who spends the time putting a nice 'rig' together to find out they're listening to 'lossy' encoded music. That's like putting cheap table wine into expensive crystal wine glasses. Looks nice though!


 

 Where do these clowns come from?


----------



## cooperpwc

- nvm


----------



## knowhatimean

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Where do these clowns come from?


 
  Taste is subjective ! (As are opinions, which are of course useless, but an entitlement we all have)


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Where do these clowns come from?


 


  he got a point, though


----------



## cooperpwc

[size=10pt]In my view, the equation of LAME V0 in an excellent portable rig with 'cheap table wine in expensive crystal wine glasses’ is OTT.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]However, it's also the wrong thread for this discussion which is why I pulled back before and stop again.[/size]


----------



## estreeter

I'm willing to bet that more Head-Fiers were conceived as a result of cheap wine than anything from Donald Trump's cellar. I spent the first few years of my life convinced that 'Jack Daniels' was a family member - then I learnt to read. Its all been downhill from there.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm willing to bet that more Head-Fiers were conceived as a result of cheap wine than anything from Donald Trump's cellar. I spent the first few years of my life convinced that 'Jack Daniels' was a family member - then I learnt to read. Its all been downhill from there.


 

 LoL.


----------



## googleli

How can I get the full energizer 15V pack without shopping pieces here and there? I don't mind paying a small premium for an all-set-up Energizer 15V mod pack.


----------



## pekingduck

I don't think it's possible, unless someone here is kind enough to volunteer himself to do that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





googleli said:


> How can I get the full energizer 15V pack without shopping pieces here and there? I don't mind paying a small premium for an all-set-up Energizer 15V mod pack.


----------



## cooperpwc

Googlei, did GG succeed in selling the Energizer system that was FS?


----------



## knowhatimean

My apologies to all for interupting the discussion flow. I suppose I can be as "thin skinned" as anyone at times . One more comment though & then "back to our regularly scheduled programming"(watched way too much tv as a kid). Learning to read does'nt lead us to our downfall , believeing most of what we read is accurate is what does that. I'm a cynic, but a "subjective cynic" (I hear most of you groaning, so back to the 2Stepdance discussion) . If you are using the Energizer XP8000 w/ this amp is there an appreciable difference between running the amp at 12v rather than the full regulated 15v. One more; Does the Energizer XP8000 come w/ a cable that will allow you to run the 2Stepdance at a full 'regulated' 12v ?


----------



## SpudHarris

I can't vouch for the energizer pack but I can tell you there is a small improvement when using a regulated 15v linear PSU. Not massive but I am starting to notice a difference now my ears have burned in.
   
  I bought the PSU in readiness for the arrival of my 2Stepdance and I'm glad I didn't shell out for the XP8000 also because the difference to my ears is marginal and most of my portable listening is on the go (walking etc..) so not critical listening. The difference for the original Stepdance may be bigger and it certainly seems that way judging by the comments here but for me it's a PP3 in the amp and a spare in my bag when I'm out and then 15v linear PSU when sat at home.
   
  My 2Stepdance is maturing into the most beautiful sounding amp, I listened (critically) at length last night with my ES5's > CLAS (all lossless) and it was the best listening experience I've had for months. Everything was just perfect, perfect, perfect. I've never been so tuned in and in touch with music via that rig as I am since getting the 2Stepdance. Money very well spent


----------



## b0wl1ng

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I can't vouch for the energizer pack but I can tell you there is a small improvement when using a regulated 15v linear PSU. Not massive but I am starting to notice a difference now my ears have burned in.
> 
> I bought the PSU in readiness for the arrival of my 2Stepdance and I'm glad I didn't shell out for the XP8000 also because the difference to my ears is marginal and most of my portable listening is on the go (walking etc..) so not critical listening. The difference for the original Stepdance may be bigger and it certainly seems that way judging by the comments here but for me it's a PP3 in the amp and a spare in my bag when I'm out and then 15v linear PSU when sat at home.
> 
> My 2Stepdance is maturing into the most beautiful sounding amp, I listened (critically) at length last night with my ES5's > CLAS (all lossless) and it was the best listening experience I've had for months. Everything was just perfect, perfect, perfect. I've never been so tuned in and in touch with music via that rig as I am since getting the 2Stepdance. Money very well spent


 

 Will be even better this time next week Spud as its still burning in, I felt quite a large improvement in depth and detail with the Mascot though especially with the Denons.
  Do you have the gain setting on low or high ?, the mascot is a snip though, very cheap,improves sound quality and saves on battery charging.
  Back to the energiser pack, quite a few people have the energiser set up and are very happy with the increase in sound quality, I,m sure they will fill in the blanks for you.


----------



## knowhatimean

Quote: 





b0wl1ng said:


> Will be even better this time next week Spud as its still burning in, I felt quite a large improvement in depth and detail with the Mascot though especially with the Denons.
> Do you have the gain setting on low or high ?, the mascot is a snip though, very cheap,improves sound quality and saves on battery charging.
> Back to the energiser pack, quite a few people have the energiser set up and are very happy with the increase in sound quality, I,m sure they will fill in the blanks for you.


 



 In addition to my HE-4s I also have a set of Denon AH-D5000 , so I'm about 90% sure I'll also pick up the Enegizer pack & use it at all times. (I don't make the distinction between portable & transportable. It all becomes portable to me. I'm not much of a casual listener. I'll take my things w/ me for a walk only if I'm going to stop somewhere & spend some time tuning out my surrounding & concentrate on my music. At my quickly advancing age I try as hard as I can not to trivialize some of the things I enjoy the most to fit some time frame between  other things on my schedule(or 'shedjule' as the Brits. pronounce it) Critical listening ... hmm.. I like to think of it as critical enjoyment. This being said I'm looking foward to my retirement. ( I probably won't be able to retire, given my expeditures for enjoyment)


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


knowhatimean said:


> I don't make the distinction between portable & transportable. It all becomes portable to me. I'm not much of a casual listener. I'll take my things w/ me for a walk only if I'm going to stop somewhere & spend some time tuning out my surrounding & concentrate on my music.
> 
> ...Critical listening ... hmm.. I like to think of it as critical enjoyment.


 
   
  Now there's something that we can truly agree on. For me, it's often coffee shops and a cigar. And I want my main kit with me.


----------



## zilch0md

Goglei,
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Googlei, did GG succeed in selling the Energizer system that was FS?


 

 Paul's right (as usual).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  From recent correspondence with *Girls Generation*, a.k.a. GG, I know that he (she?) is still trying to find a buyer for a complete 15V XP8000 setup. It's like new, unused. Try sending him (her?) a PM.  He (she?) is in Vancover, Canada, so shipping could be expensive, depending on your location.
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi knowhatimean,
  
  Quote: 





knowhatimean said:


> My apologies to all for interupting the discussion flow. I suppose I can be as "thin skinned" as anyone at times . One more comment though & then "back to our regularly scheduled programming"(watched way too much tv as a kid). Learning to read does'nt lead us to our downfall , believeing most of what we read is accurate is what does that. I'm a cynic, but a "subjective cynic" (I hear most of you groaning, so back to the 2Stepdance discussion) . If you are using the Energizer XP8000 w/ this amp is there an appreciable difference between running the amp at 12v rather than the full regulated 15v. One more; Does the Energizer XP8000 come w/ a cable that will allow you to run the 2Stepdance at a full 'regulated' 12v ?


 
   
  The only benefits had by going from 9V to 12V or from 12 to 15V are those directly related to an increase in Watts output by the Stepdance.  Thus, if you intend to use the Stepdance or 2Stepdance primarily with efficient IEMs (as SpudHarris does), you will likely find that even an internal, 8.4-Volt rechargeable battery sounds just as good as a 15-Volt external supply - because the 8.4-Volt powered Stepdance or 2Stepdance delivers plenty of Watts to handle an efficient IEM.
   
  But if you will be using phones like the Audez'e LCD-2, or any relatively inefficient headphone, the difference in SQ with a Stepance powered at 12V vs. 9V is not subtle.  The difference between 15V and 12V is less so, but still readily noticeable.  This can be explained by the fact that, according to both the OPA1611 and OPA209 data sheets (Stepdance and 2Stepdance, respectively), an increase in supply voltage translates to a greater than linear increase to the output voltage sent to the phones.  In other words, if you increase the supply voltage by 50% you get more than a 50% increase in output voltage to the phones.
   
  Quoting an earlier post I made to this thread:
   
   

  Quote: 





> For example, you might assume that if you doubled the supply voltage, you would get double the output voltage to the headphones (and thus double the Watts for any given current that's being supplied at any particular instant in time).  But it's actually better than double!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  To answer your second question:  Yes, an XP8000 comes with everything you need to power a Stepdance or 2Stepdance at 12 Volts, but unlike the 15-Volt setup, the 12-Volt supply will decay during use from 12 Volts down to 9 Volts.  You will only enjoy 12 Volts when it is operating on a fresh charge.  It's downhill from there.
   
  With the 15-Volt setup, the XPAL Willy Cable WI15's inline voltage regulator will attenuate the 19-Volt output jack of the XP8000 to 15 Volts, holding it at a steady 15 Volts throughout the battery pack's discharge cycle.  So the input side of the voltage regulator will see the freshly charged pack fall during use from 19 Volts down to 15 Volts, but the output side of the regulator will yield a steady 15 Volts at all times.  In my opinion, this alone is a GREAT reason to get the WI15 cable and the Powerstream adapter needed to connect it to the Stepdance (or 2Stepdance) - IF you have inefficient phones that can take advantage of the extra power.
   
  Mike
   
  Edit:  Within the quoted section, above, I corrected a typo and enhanced the explanation of the equation *   Max. Output Voltage (Vpp) = 0.1141*x^2 - 0.2816*x + 7.0561 *


----------



## tnmike1

ZilchOmd: great chart for the battery'; now I wonder how the 9.6v battery would compare to the 8.4 v in your study.  My LiPo has an extremely long life in such eaters as the Portaphile and the Stepdance, but wondering if the additional power of the 9.6v would be worth considering as a minor "tweak"


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Mike!
   
  It's nice to run into you!  Thanks again so much for the loan of your iMod!
  
  Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> ZilchOmd: great chart for the battery'; now I wonder how the 9.6v battery would compare to the 8.4 v in your study.  My LiPo has an extremely long life in such eaters as the Portaphile and the Stepdance, but wondering if the additional power of the 9.6v would be worth considering as a minor "tweak"


 
   
  And thanks for asking me this question - it has led to my discovering that a "^" symbol was missing from my equation for calculating the OAP1611's Maximum Output Power (Vpp) for a given Supply Voltage (Vs)
  
  Running the equation for a Supply Voltage of 9.6V, we get the following:
   
   
_*Max. Output Voltage (Vpp) = 0.1141*9.6^2 - 0.2816*9.6 + 7.0561 *__* = 14.87 Vpp*_
   
  Comparing the Maximum Output Power (Vpp) delivered to the headphones with your 9.6V battery to the previously calculated Vpp delivered with an 8.4V battery, we can see that the 14.3% increase in Supply Voltage (from 8.4V to 9.6V) would yield* a 16.7% increase in Maximum Output Power* to the headphones (from 12.74 Vpp to 14.87 Vpp).  
   
  So, yes - "a minor tweak," but a tweak nonetheless!
   





   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Googlei, did GG succeed in selling the Energizer system that was FS?


 
   
  Quote:


zilch0md said:


> Goglei,
> 
> 
> Paul's right (as usual).
> ...


 

 And after I had just put so much effort into avoiding gender-specific pronouns...


----------



## Mad Max

Oh wow, now the 2Stepdance with more battery life, but I'm not seeing the first stepdance in the FS forum yet, lol.
  I liked the look of the first one better.


----------



## estreeter

Isnt there a problem with GG's StepDance ? I seem to recall some talk that (s)he was asking too much for a unit that required repair - happy to hear otherwise. I dont spend much time in FS as most of the ads are 'CONUS only' - I will only be offering my own goodies to citizens of Oz, Hawaii and Alaska from this point forward  
   
  PS the South will rise.


----------



## Armaegis

I think the gain switch part was broken...


----------



## googleli

I want to buy the Energizer pack from him but he doesn't reply.
   
  Anyway, anyone with the Stepdance v1 also experience my problem, i.e. when battery runs out, the Stepdance becomes very very loud? Is this a battery problem (I use cheap GP rechargeable 9V batteries) or a faulty Stepdance? Thanks.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Anyway, anyone with the Stepdance v1 also experience my problem, i.e. when battery runs out, the Stepdance becomes very very loud? Is this a battery problem (I use cheap GP rechargeable 9V batteries) or a faulty Stepdance? Thanks.


 

 It's rare but it can happen. It happened to me exactly once. Someone else on here also experienced it before me. Jan was surprised because he had thought that amp would power down before the volume attenuation switches stop working for lack of power. It's not defective but it won't normally happen since the sound quality should be in the toilet well before that point, causing you to switch batteries.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Yes, happened a few times to me as well.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Hi knowhatimean,
   
  The D-5000s are a great match with the Stepdance, set both gain switches to low, what is your source? , the majority on here seem to be either CLAS or Imod, both sound fantastic with the Stepdance.
  the CLAS has the slight edge sonically but though chunky the stepdance/imod can fit in your pocket,the Stepdance sounds great with orthos, brings out those sweet mids to superb effect, this is where the extra 15v of power makes the difference.
  
  Quote: 





knowhatimean said:


> In addition to my HE-4s I also have a set of Denon AH-D5000 , so I'm about 90% sure I'll also pick up the Enegizer pack & use it at all times. (I don't make the distinction between portable & transportable. It all becomes portable to me. I'm not much of a casual listener. I'll take my things w/ me for a walk only if I'm going to stop somewhere & spend some time tuning out my surrounding & concentrate on my music. At my quickly advancing age I try as hard as I can not to trivialize some of the things I enjoy the most to fit some time frame between  other things on my schedule(or 'shedjule' as the Brits. pronounce it) Critical listening ... hmm.. I like to think of it as critical enjoyment. This being said I'm looking foward to my retirement. ( I probably won't be able to retire, given my expeditures for enjoyment)


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





googleli said:


> I want to buy the Energizer pack from him but he doesn't reply.
> 
> Anyway, anyone with the Stepdance v1 also experience my problem, i.e. when battery runs out, the Stepdance becomes very very loud? Is this a battery problem (I use cheap GP rechargeable 9V batteries) or a faulty Stepdance? Thanks.


 

 Hi, i have this problem too
  everytime a battery neared 0 capacity (the blue led becomes very faint), the sound will go to very loud within 3-4secs, coupled with distortions/static...
   
  the irritating thing about this is, theres totally no warning, and the loud is seriously way too loud
   
  very curious about whether SD2 have this problem, cause its the only thing that is bad about the stepdance to me


----------



## googleli

Actually it has become a major problem for me so I stopped to use it some time for my ES5. The ES5 is very sensitive and the sudden loudness can damage it. Luckily it didn't but I stopped using it for the ES5. The Stepdance is quite loud for the ES5 at minimum volume without the -6dB mod anyways. 
   
  I use the Stepdance exclusively with the T5p now. I am less worried about the problem causing damage to the T5p, but still concerned as such sudden loudness is certainly bad for my ears... Not sure if the Energizer pack would solve the problem?
  
  Quote: 





rockarolla said:


> Hi, i have this problem too
> everytime a battery neared 0 capacity (the blue led becomes very faint), the sound will go to very loud within 3-4secs, coupled with distortions/static...
> 
> the irritating thing about this is, theres totally no warning, and the loud is seriously way too loud
> ...


----------



## SpudHarris

The 2Stepdance also does this although by a lesser degree by the sounds of . My music distorted but died almost immediately (2-3 seconds) and before this the led went off for quite a while which gave me plenty of warning. My 2Stepdance was in full view when this happened though so I knew something was happening. This distortion is nothing new to me though having owned a few portables and cmoys.
   
  Won't a Li Ion battery make a difference though? Thought they ran and just stopped dead, so no distortion when dying.... Just a thought and I could be wrong so maybe others can comment.


----------



## ianmedium

googleli said:


> Actually it has become a major problem for me so I stopped to use it some time for my ES5. The ES5 is very sensitive and the sudden loudness can damage it. Luckily it didn't but I stopped using it for the ES5. The Stepdance is quite loud for the ES5 at minimum volume without the -6dB mod anyways.
> 
> I use the Stepdance exclusively with the T5p now. I am less worried about the problem causing damage to the T5p, but still concerned as such sudden loudness is certainly bad for my ears... Not sure if the Energizer pack would solve the problem?




It will stop the issue, I know it did for me! It was never uncomfortable for me though as I do not listen at high volume so it raised a little at the end but not enough to ping my ears, also I don't think the phones I use are as sensitive as yours.

I hope GG responds to you as that is the perfect solution and the 15v for your application is perfect and with the LCD's I will be very interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## googleli

I suddenly vaguely recall some rule that you can't courier batteries? Maybe that's the reason GG did not reply. Or simply that it was sold...


----------



## Girls Generation

@googleli PM sent.


My gain switch was broken but I had two replacements included with my sale as I did not have the expertise to properly solder it myself. I highly doubt this problem would've hindered the price so much as to my asking price being "too" high. :|


----------



## vlach

Quote: 





googleli said:


> I suddenly vaguely recall some rule that you can't courier batteries? Maybe that's the reason GG did not reply. Or simply that it was sold...


 

 Hi googleli, this is slightly off topic but can i ask you provide a brief comparison of the 2Stepdance vs the SR71A? Also, i am very curious about the Energizer XP8000 and i wonder if i could use it to make my HDP portable? Thanks.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  Just a note that the "technical details" for the 2STEPDANCE (and for the upcoming JAZZ) on my website have been updated. You now also can find pictures of the PCB.
   
  Enjoy!
   
  Jan


----------



## cooperpwc

Wow, The new Corda Jazz is like a home-use 2Stepdance, with the same OPA209 opamps but biased into Class A. (Jan must really like the OPA209; that's a good sign for the 2Stepdance actually.)  in addition to the 32-step stepped attenuator and active balanced ground, it also has crossfeed. Nice!


----------



## knowhatimean

My 2Stepdance arrived 2days ago. First things first, I didn't realize how small this amp actually is. I guess the size of amp relative to the size of someone's hand (after seeing the pictures here ) did'nt kick in until I actually had the amp! There is nothing small about it's performance so far. I initially tried using the 2Step at its' original settings , but quickly decided the high gain setting did'nt leave me enough volume range as the sound moved into the loud range much to quickly for my taste. I briefly tried it w/ my Denon D5000s (& they may have sounded better than I've ever heard them sound portably), but I was more interested in how my HE-4s would sound . As I may have mentioned before I really did'nt have that much trouble driving them w/ the amp I ' was ' using, this amp (2Stepdance) takes control of the music's dynamic swings very nicely. I found out very quickly not to assume that I had set the correct volume by listening to what I thought was the correct average level for a symphonic piece. I was kind of taken back when I heard how quickly the dynamics of the music could swell when a loud passage w/ percussion approached. Initially , I was listening to see if I could detect if any of the parts of those 'swells' displayed any slight "fuzziness"(or distorted in real terms). After several different loud passages I stopped trying (as intently) to detect this ! I'm sure if I tried long enough & hard enough I could make the amp distort, but I think I'd rather be less of an "audiophile" & enjoy what I'm listening to. One of the things I like about the HE-4s(& if the HE-500s are that much better my wallet is in trouble) is that it does'nt 'romanticize' or 'sweetin' the treble I prefer the sound to be slightly dry as I'm better able to hear other elements within the soundstage as you're not as focused on the lead line of the passage! I think to really appreciate why someone like Beethoven is so special you need to really listen to how all the parts create the whole. I think I like the 2Stepdance on the "whole"


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> Just a note that the "technical details" for the 2STEPDANCE (and for the upcoming JAZZ) on my website have been updated. You now also can find pictures of the PCB.
> 
> ...


 

 Count me in for the JAZZ, saving my pennies already 
   
  2Stepdance was my 1st Meier Amp and I'm now a lifer!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Wow, The new Corda Jazz is like a home-use 2Stepdance, with the same OPA209 opamps but biased into Class A. (Jan must really like the OPA209; that's a good sign for the 2Stepdance actually.)  in addition to the 32-step stepped attenuator and active balanced ground, it also has crossfeed. Nice!


 


  Right, this is indeed a good sign for the 2Stepdance having OPA209s - Jan surely wasn't considering the lower current consumption of the OPA209 when he selected it for use in the Jazz.


----------



## b0ck3n

He may have been considering keeping costs down in sticking to the same make. I have to say I rather like the appearance of the new Stepdance, but won't take the leap unless I see some favourable measurements.


----------



## googleli

I bought an AC-DC convertor which allows me to control the Voltage. If I set it at 15V and connect it to the DC input jack, will it overdrive the Stepdance? I think the current is 2A. If this is ok, it will be my temporary solution for the office LCD2 setup until someone else posts an energizer pack for sale.


----------



## Axcelon

I now have the original StepDance + XP8000/WI15 setup.  I'm running a 5.5 gen iMod into it, and listening with the original (v1) LCD-2.
   
  It is a very powerful setup.  I listened using the 12V output from the XP8000 first, then with the WI15 when it arrived.
   
  I am wondering if anyone has a good oscilloscope out there.
   
  The WI15 adapter produces an audible hiss, implying a switch-mode voltage reducer.  This means that the voltage it supplies (which is only designed to be good enough for a power supply for a laptop) is not a pure, near constant voltage, which is the point of using a battery (since there is no "noise" under those conditions).  Worse, the fact that I can hear the hiss of the adapter implies that the distortion of its supplied voltage has significant components in the audible range.  The buffering of the SD should mitigate this to a fair degree, however I was immensely impressed with the 12V source from the XP8000.
   
  I know what the physics and EE predict in these situations.
   
  Zilch0md, do you still have your 15V pure battery rigs?  Would you be able to compare the WI15 to them?  I'd be curious to hear what you have to say.
   
  The WI15 might benefit from adding a pi-filter stage between the 15V output and the SD, for maximum sonic performance while supplying 15V over the discharge range of the battery.
   
  Make sense?


----------



## ianmedium

axcelon said:


> I now have the original StepDance + XP8000/WI15 setup.  I'm running a 5.5 gen iMod into it, and listening with the original (v1) LCD-2.
> 
> It is a very powerful setup.  I listened using the 12V output from the XP8000 first, then with the WI15 when it arrived.
> 
> ...




I think there must be something wrong with your 15v adapter as I am listening at the moment to my set up with the LCD's and it is inky black silence. I just switched off the music and turned the volume up to full and nothing, not a sound. Then I put on one of my pieces of music with a lot of silence between the notes and turned it way up past my normal listening levels and again no hiss whatsoever, just inky black silence.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,
   
  The powerlines on the 2STEPDANCE have more extensive LC-filtering than those on the STEPDANCE. I therefore expect the 2STEPDANCE to be more silent when using a switched mode supply. This change has been made because it has become increasingly more difficult to get linear supplies.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## googleli

Hi Jan, great to see you here. Would you consider making lots of energizer packs and sell them as options to the Stepdance / 2Stepdance? Many thanks.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Googleli,
   
  > Would you consider making lots of energizer packs and sell them as options to the Stepdance / 2Stepdance?
   
  Sorry, but I have no plans in that direction.
   
  Jan


----------



## googleli

Thanks Jan. I am now using an ac dc transformer with variable output voltage. If I switch it to 15V and connect it to the DC jack of the Stepdance, would it overdrive the Stepdance?


----------



## ianmedium

Great news Jan. I can understand you not wanting to get into the power pack solution. it would be quite a hassle for a small number of sales I think! Congratulations on another winner amp. I am still loving my original!


----------



## Jan Meier

> If I switch it to 15V and connect it to the DC jack of the Stepdance, would it overdrive the Stepdance?
   
  Not if the supply is properly regulated.
   
  However, with a non-regulated supply the output voltage at low loads may well be substantial higher than 15V. If you do have a multimeter you may check the voltage first before you connect to the amp.
   
  You would not be the first one ruining an amp!!
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## b0wl1ng

Or the last Jan, LoL, the Mascot is 15v regulated and linear, quite cheap, just the ticket.
  I have one myself, it beefs up the sound spectrum very nicely.
  Quote: 





jan meier said:


> > If I switch it to 15V and connect it to the DC jack of the Stepdance, would it overdrive the Stepdance?
> 
> Not if the supply is properly regulated.
> 
> ...


----------



## googleli

I am using this, does it look like it is regulated? It also says overload protection so it should be safe?

http://www.maxtronpower.com/ua100d.php?lang=en


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Axcelon,
  
  Quote: 





axcelon said:


> I now have the original StepDance + XP8000/WI15 setup.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


 

 I find your assumptions to be reasonable, given your observations, but to my knowledge, you're the first person who has heard a hiss coming from the XPAL Willy Cable WI15, when used with the Stepdance.  Like ianmedium, and apparently several other WI15-equipped Stepdance users who have posted their findings to this thread, all I hear is an inky black silence with the WI15 (in the absence of a signal).  In fact, that's all I hear with the Stepdance in any power-supply configuration I've tried.  I need to qualify that statement, however, by saying that I have not purchased or used any switching power supplies - only regulated, linear power supplies.  
   
  It could be, as you have suggested, that the XP8000 + WI15 is indeed a switching regulator, but my understanding is that switch-mode power supplies don't generate heat the way a linear regulator does because they are inherently more efficient and I've always found the WI15 to get warm to the touch when in operation, which suggests that it might be using a resistor to induce ohmic losses for the sake of regulating the voltage, rather than pulsing the input voltage to generate a the desired 15-Volt output.  Still, I'm willing to say that the fact that the WI15 gets warm to the touch, is not in itself proof that it is not a switch-mode device.
   
  All that said, I think Jan Meier would agree that a switched-mode power supply is OK to use with the Stepdance, though not ideal, as long as it is regulated, and of course, does not produce an audible buzzing sound with your headphones.  Unregulated switch-mode PSU's should be avoided entirely.  Regulated linear PSU's are preferred.
   
  Regarding your request that I compare my pure 15-Volt battery solutions to the XP8000 + WI15 solution, I can tell you I do so with great frequency, sometimes using the 15-Volt RC LiPo batteries (in my "walkabout" setup) when outdoors, or doing chores around the house, walking the dog, lying in the hammock on our deck, etc., but almost as frequently use the XP8000 with WI15 as my "desktop" power supply (disconnected from the AC charger) whenever I'm in my easy chair in the den.   I also use the XP8000 and WI15 with my "travel rig" when away from home.  
   
  So...  I go back and forth between both power sources frequently and I'm happy to say, I've never heard any difference between the two 15-Volt solutions - not with my LCD-2's anyway.
   
  What headphones are you using?
   
  Since you've ruled out the XP8000 itself as a source for the noise you're hearing (via the 12-Volt cable), it seems that only your WI15 is suspect.
   
  I have a spare WI15 cable that I could lend you briefly if you'd like to compare it to the one you have.  Send me a PM with your mailing address and I can have it in the mail tomorrow.
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi googleli,
   
  Quote: 





googleli said:


> I am using this, does it look like it is regulated? It also says overload protection so it should be safe?
> 
> http://www.maxtronpower.com/ua100d.php?lang=en


 

 I think most of variable-voltage universal supplies are regulated, but switched-mode power supplies.  As long as it's regulated and you don't hear any noise you're probably OK, but the page at the link you provided doesn't indicate whether it's regulated, so you might want to play it safe and select the 12-Volt output instead of 15-Volt - especially given that 15-Volts is at the very limit of what the Stepdance can tolerate.  .  
   
  I don't like the idea of using any of those variable-output supplies because you're just one button push away from selecting the wrong voltage.  I would encourage you to purchase a dedicated 15-Volt linear regulated supply.
   
  Mike


----------



## qusp

i'm surprised i'm not seeing more fully diy power supply solutions in this thread (read seeing ANY). at these low voltage and current levels the world is your oyster and a cheapish, high quality and reasonably compact low noise linear regulator solution, that beats these cobbled together commercial offerings could be made for not much more than 50-75 dollars max including transformer and rudimentary case. in general these things you are looking at/using are not designed for audio
   
   
  you could make one for considerably less if you scrimp on case, but if you intend to travel with it, best to make it look respectable for the anti-terror guys lol. this could be made to accept battery, or AC with the flick of a switch. a suitable 10va transformer could be had from Antek for 10 bucks. you could go all out with a shunt reg, but that means heatsinking; regs are fun!! the actual reg section and reservoir caps alone, could just about fit in a matchbox with the right choice of components (not the shunt reg)


----------



## loudspl

Since the 2Stepdance uses the same opamps as the Jazz could it also be biased into Class A at the expense of battery life?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





qusp said:


> i'm surprised i'm not seeing more fully diy power supply solutions in this thread (read seeing ANY). at these low voltage and current levels the world is your oyster and a cheapish, high quality and reasonably compact low noise linear regulator solution, that beats these cobbled together commercial offerings could be made for not much more than 50-75 dollars max including transformer and rudimentary case. in general these things you are looking at/using are not designed for audio
> 
> 
> you could make one for considerably less if you scrimp on case, but if you intend to travel with it, best to make it look respectable for the anti-terror guys lol. this could be made to accept battery, or AC with the flick of a switch. a suitable 10va transformer could be had from Antek for 10 bucks. you could go all out with a shunt reg, but that means heatsinking; regs are fun!! the actual reg section and reservoir caps alone, could just about fit in a matchbox with the right choice of components (not the shunt reg)


 


  I would be impressed if someone could fit such a device inside the battery compartment. I asked many many pages ago why didn't someone cook up something like a sigma25 from AMB and use that as a power source.


----------



## googleli

'Bout time someone makes some audiophile grade power packs and connectors to benefit the crowd.


----------



## qusp

the main thing about doing it commercially will be staying within the rather wide variance of each country's laws and safety regulations. Those regulations are probably that is why Jan is staying away from it, as it might be too much trouble for too little sales (sorry if i'm putting words in your mouth there Jan). The reg and rectifier section could EASILY fit in the battery compartment, but you would need to use a regular AC wallwart with just the transformer in it. There us no chance of fitting a transformer in there too, but having this external is best anyway.
   
  one thing i wonder about though, is with quite a bit of capacitance at the input, this will slow down any high speed regulator considerably, some will not like it at all.
   
  @ Armaegis 
   
  yeah i saw your post, but notice nothing was ever done, tbh though, as good as the Amb stuff is, it could never be called compact; in fact that is my main gripe with the sigma11/22,


----------



## Armaegis

I'm only an amateur at the DIY stuff, but are there any smd designs that work similarly? AMB stuff seems to be predominantly through hole to make it easier for DIYers.


----------



## Girls Generation

zilch0md said:


> Hi Axcelon,
> 
> 
> I find your assumptions to be reasonable, given your observations, but to my knowledge, you're the first person who has heard a hiss coming from the XPAL Willy Cable WI15, when used with the Stepdance.  Like ianmedium, and apparently several other WI15-equipped Stepdance users who have posted their findings to this thread, all I hear is an inky black silence with the WI15 (in the absence of a signal).  In fact, that's all I hear with the Stepdance in any power-supply configuration I've tried.  I need to qualify that statement, however, by saying that I have not purchased or used any switching power supplies - only regulated, linear power supplies.
> ...




I'm not sure if this has been answered or not since I just came back from work and I'm too ultrasupermega tired to read through the rest of the thread. 

I heard a whining noise from my WI15 as well, but I thought it was normal.......... excuse my lack of knowledge with these things... (not in the science department in school.)


----------



## zilch0md

Hi GG,
  
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered or not since I just came back from work and I'm too ultrasupermega tired to read through the rest of the thread.
> 
> I heard a whining noise from my WI15 as well, but I thought it was normal.......... excuse my lack of knowledge with these things... (not in the science department in school.)


 
   
  Suddenly we have two WI15 users with this problem that we've not heard about before.  Which headphones were you using with the Stepdance and WI15?
   
  Mike


----------



## Axcelon

That's a very generous offer, but I don't think I have a bad unit.  The hiss is not heard through the headphone audio system--rather the WI15 makes an audible hiss while operating that can be heard easily in a quiet room.  It's not loud, but it's there.
   
  My setup is:
  Apple Lossless
  iMod
  SXC ALO iMod cable
  SD w/XP8000 & WI15
  Audeze LCD-2
   
  More to follow, gotta run . . . one final thought; a function generator, oscilloscope and high quality comparator would provide ample quantitative data for power source comparisons under various dynamic condition sets--essentially waveform distortion as a function of waveform, voltage source, and gain.
   
  Ah, thanks Jan for the data on the LC filtration on the SD2, always a concern for non-battery voltage sources.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## ianmedium

axcelon said:


> That's a very generous offer, but I don't think I have a bad unit.  The hiss is not heard through the headphone audio system--rather the WI15 makes an audible hiss while operating that can be heard easily in a quiet room.  It's not loud, but it's there.
> 
> My setup is:
> Apple Lossless
> ...




Ahh, got you! I think you may still have a problem with the unit as i just plugged mine in in a dead silent room and all I could hear was a faint electrical noise a bit like a light bulb but it was so quiet I could only hear it an inch or closer to my ear. anything further away and I could hear nothing. Hope that helps!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





axcelon said:


> That's a very generous offer, but I don't think I have a bad unit.  The hiss is not heard through the headphone audio system--rather the WI15 makes an audible hiss while operating that can be heard easily in a quiet room.  It's not loud, but it's there.
> 
> My setup is:
> Apple Lossless
> ...


 

 OK.  Sounds like you're onto something.  I guess the WI15 cable uses some kind of re-hiss-tor!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm glad you're not hearing it in your headphones.
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





axcelon said:


> Ah, thanks Jan for the data on the LC filtration on the SD2, always a concern for non-battery voltage sources.
> 
> Cheers!


 

 If we are entering the realm of acronyms, I suggest 2SD as more appropriate - or just stick with 2Stepdance.


----------



## Armaegis

How about SD²?
   
  (press and hold alt, then 253 on the numpad, let go of alt)


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> How about SD²?
> 
> (press and hold alt, then 253 on the numpad, let go of alt)


 

 No. We should show Jan some deserved respect. It's the 2Stepdance, not the (ugh) Stepdance2.
   
  Maybe ²SD...


----------



## Armaegis

I still like my original idea of calling it the QuickStep


----------



## googleli

Has anyone tried this as a power supply to the Stepdance? Sounds perfect for the Stepdance but not sure what its connector is like.

http://www.mingo-hmw.com/home/goods.php?id=1984


----------



## sindaddy

i think $360 is a lot to pay for an power adapter. i just received my 12 volt (switching) power adapter from digikey (http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=T984-P7P-ND) base on violeta88 suggestions and it works well, i don't notice any white/gray noise in the background or anything.
   
  Quote: 





googleli said:


> Has anyone tried this as a power supply to the Stepdance? Sounds perfect for the Stepdance but not sure what its connector is like.
> 
> http://www.mingo-hmw.com/home/goods.php?id=1984


----------



## SpudHarris

As mentioned in a few posts, if you guys are after a quality supply? try searching for a Mascot Regulated Linear Supply. It does have variable voltages (max being 15v) but it's a linear supply for less than £40.
   
  RS Components is where I got mine, product reference 224-3849


----------



## tullamann

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> As mentioned in a few posts, if you guys are after a quality supply? try searching for a Mascot Regulated Linear Supply. It does have variable voltages (max being 15v) but it's a linear supply for less than £40.
> 
> RS Components is where I got mine, product reference 224-3849


 
   
  I use the Mascot 8713 to power my Stepdance.
  It has stepless adjustable output voltage 5-15 VDC and is linear regulated.
  It also have exchangeable output plugs.
   
  Link to overview of different power supplies:
      http://www.mascot.no/?CatID=1186#
   
  Link to Mascot 8713 technical specifications:
      http://www.mascot.no/admin/common/getimg.asp?FileID=1377
   
  Link to exchangle plugs:
      http://www.mascot.no/admin/common/getimg.asp?FileID=1627
   
  Link to Mascot sales offices:
      http://www.mascot.no/?CatID=1214
   
  Regards
  TM


----------



## googleli

OK I decided to stop using the Maxtron UD100 DC input as I can detect a bit of noise when using it.
   
  I am all for the Energizer pack and actually bought one - just need to buy the regulator now... But the need to recharge it is kind of troublesome IMO.
   
  Now these look high end - how much do they cost and anyone tried?
   
http://www.matsusada.com/dc/power-supplies.html#bench_top
   
  Can someone recommend a truly high-end audiophile grade 15V AC-DC linear voltage regulator where cost is not a concern? I know it may be overkill for the Stepdance but after listening to the Stepdance at 15V for a while with the LCD2, despite the noise, I am really mesmerized.


----------



## Mad Max

Stuff like that tends to be pretty expensive.  You might as well build your own power supply, save a little, not to mention the fun.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





googleli said:


> OK I decided to stop using the Maxtron UD100 DC input as I can detect a bit of noise when using it.
> 
> I am all for the Energizer pack and actually bought one - just need to buy the regulator now... But the need to recharge it is kind of troublesome IMO.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  If you don't like having to recharge the XP8000 and are considering a desktop AC-powered PSU, try plugging in the charger for the XP8000.  If you don't hear any noise at the headphones, you're good to go.
   
   
  Quote (from your earlier post): 





googleli said:


> Has anyone tried this as a power supply to the Stepdance? Sounds perfect for the Stepdance but not sure what its connector is like.
> 
> http://www.mingo-hmw.com/home/goods.php?id=1984



   


   
  That's the only 15-Volt PSU I've seen that I would describe as "a truly high-end audiophile grade 15V AC-DC linear" power supply.  If cost is no object, get this one and let us know what you think?
   
  Short of that, I think this unit (from the link you provided) would work really well:
   
http://www.matsusada.com/dc/r4k-36/
   

   
  Source: http://www.matsusada.com/dc/r4k-36/r4k-36.pdf
   
  It's rated to handle loads up to 2A (more than enough current to handle the Stepdance or 2Stepdance, which draw less than 100 mA) and can be set for any DC voltage from 0 to 36 Volts.
   
  Snap it up and let us know what you think!  Just be careful not to bump the voltage control knob when the Stepdance is connected.
   
  Mike


----------



## knowhatimean

Hi ! I've been using the XP8000/WI15/2Stepdance setup for about 2 weeks now & (knock on wood) I am experiening only "inky black silence" between notes playing or when my player is paused ! my current listening setup consists of the following : Hifiman HE-4 phones (JMoney earpadded) (I used the pads designed for the Denon hps: the HE-4s even look better & more precise soundimaging)
                                                                              Hifiman HM-602 player
                                                                              a Whiplash mini to mini cable (very short & heavy gauge wire, forget which model #)
                                                                               2Stepdance w/ the above mentioned power supply setup
                                                                               mostly Wav & few 44.1/16 flac files
  Thank you, (Mike is it ?) for doing the "leg work" on the 15v power supply options, I am absolutely enjoying the musicallity of this setup. ( I thought I was hearing some noise as I was listening while typing this , but it turned out to be the external drive I use w/ my DVR across the room. I love the way my HE-4s sound ,but they're opened back after all)


----------



## zilch0md

Believe me, I know what you mean!   (Sorry, I couldn't resist!)
   
  And, you're welcome.  I'm glad to hear you're pleased with the results.  
   
  I might be wrong, but I think you're the first to use the new 2Stepdance with the XP8000/WI15 power source.  Congratulations!
   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





knowhatimean said:


> Hi ! I've been using the XP8000/WI15/2Stepdance setup for about 2 weeks now & (knock on wood) I am experiening only "inky black silence" between notes playing or when my player is paused ! my current listening setup consists of the following : Hifiman HE-4 phones (JMoney earpadded) (I used the pads designed for the Denon hps: the HE-4s even look better & more precise soundimaging)
> Hifiman HM-602 player
> a Whiplash mini to mini cable (very short & heavy gauge wire, forget which model #)
> 2Stepdance w/ the above mentioned power supply setup
> ...


----------



## knowhatimean

How about that ! & here I thought that others were already using this power supply combo w/ their 2SDs. One of my biggest "peeves" is the playback time of my HM-602(maybe my only, for now). I figured a way around that by taking the 602 usb cable w/ me & using the "optimized" usb outlet of a ZAGG Sparq to power my player whenever it drops to 2 bars. My mission this week, is to find a better "carry bag" to arrange everything in & also carry my hps in when they're not in use! I've been using an LL Bean laptop bag,but I think I want something I can customize a bit more. ( I had a little chuckle when I stacked my player,amp & 2 power supplies together one day. It was definitely not going to fit in any pocket, but I could'nt care less. It was funny though)


----------



## Swatcsi

Can somebody tell me how long the battery lasts on the 2Stepdance? Is it's battery life considered good for a portable amp?


----------



## Swatcsi

Also, how is the bass on the 2stepdance, my SRH840's are bass shy, will it give it that boost that they so badly need?


----------



## SpudHarris

Battery life is improved over the 1st Stepdance but I'm getting different results at the mo coz I'm trying different phones with it to see how they sound. Reference your second question about bass..... No, I'm afraid the 2Stepdance won't increase lower frequencies, it's a very neutral amp in my opinion but better suited to IEM's (IMHO)...


----------



## Timothy.Wong

Quote: 





swatcsi said:


> Can somebody tell me how long the battery lasts on the 2Stepdance? Is it's battery life considered good for a portable amp?


 

 Well with a store-bought non-rechargeable 9V battery (i would guess it's around 500-600mAH), mine lasted for around 12 hours on high-drain. I mean many other portable amps could promise more hours, but you are looking at an amp with no compromises to sound quality and the 2Stepdance does sound spectacular with my HD650s and my remolded Triple.fi 10 Pro's (4 drivers per ear)


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Battery life is improved over the 1st Stepdance but I'm getting different results at the mo coz I'm trying different phones with it to see how they sound. Reference your second question about bass..... No, I'm afraid the 2Stepdance won't increase lower frequencies, it's a very neutral amp in my opinion but better suited to IEM's (IMHO)...


 

 Nigel, so you own both the Stepdance and the 2Stepdance now? If so, I am begging you to do a brutally honest comparison of the:
  CLAS+Stepdance+ES5   and the
  CLAS+2Stepdance+ES5.
   
  I am back on the CLAS+Stepdance+ES5 with a vengeance. It has magical synergy. Compromise is no longer an option.   But d#mn my stack is thick. Can I substitute the 2Stepdance, save a bit of space and keep _all _of the magic?
   
  (No rush. I'm about to travel and won't be buying anything in the near future anyway.)


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Nigel, so you own both the Stepdance and the 2Stepdance now? If so, I am begging you to do a brutally honest comparison of the:
> CLAS+Stepdance+ES5   and the
> CLAS+2Stepdance+ES5.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh lord, I just read what I wrote and it does read that way. No I don't have the original (wish I did) sorry about that. I know that the battery life has been improved in the 2Stepdance.
   
  I'm ashamed to say I have not used the 2Stepdance for a while as one of my buddies from the OpAmp thread has got my rolling juices flowing again with the thought of the new 'Best OpAmps'. This means I've been testing a lot of the time with the P4 which probably means my stack is about the same size as yours at the moment haha (55mm high).


----------



## ClieOS

Oh, I was looking forward to the Sd. vs 2Sd. comparison, not that I am not happy with my Sd. I finally have a chance to compare it to a true balanced setup (HM801 on Balanced Amp module) with RE272 (which can configured to be either single-end or balanced), and the performance is surprisingly close. HM801 balanced-out is just a tad cleaner and more dynamic than HM801 line-out + Sd., but they are within a few percents of each other and practically no different if you are not paying attention.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


spudharris said:


> Oh lord, I just read what I wrote and it does read that way. No I don't have the original (wish I did) sorry about that. I know that the battery life has been improved in the 2Stepdance.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I have not used the 2Stepdance for a while as one of my buddies from the OpAmp thread has got my rolling juices flowing again with the thought of the new 'Best OpAmps'. This means I've been testing a lot of the time with the P4 which probably means my stack is about the same size as yours at the moment haha (55mm high).


 

 I thought that it sounded too good to be true. Dang!  
   
  Between rolling, I suggest spending some time with the CLAS+2Stepdance+ES5. It could be magic..


----------



## googleli

CLAS + Stepdance + LCD2 Rev 1
  CLAS + 2Stepdance + LCD2 Rev 1
   
  Is there a big difference?


----------



## cooperpwc

I don't think that there is anyone out there that owns both. If I had the free cash, I might be the first but I am about to travel so it will have to wait until coffers refresh...  by which time the Corda Classic should be avalable... so I dunno what I will do.


----------



## googleli

Dude. Looks like you always will have free cash. So please go ahead to get one and let us know whether there is a big improvement. Cheers mate.
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I don't think that there is anyone out there that owns both. If I had the free cash, I might be the first but I am about to travel so it will have to wait until coffers refresh...  by which time the Corda Classic should be avalable... so I dunno what I will do.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Dude. Looks like you always will have free cash. So please go ahead to get one and let us know whether there is a big improvement. Cheers mate.


 







   Would that it were so.


----------



## knowhatimean

Hi, a couple of things .. First, if you are looking to use a 9v battery , look for a lithium 9v. With my other portable amp & the 2stepdance (before I started using my 15v setup) I was easily getting at least 2.5 to 3 times the playback time using an Ultralife 9v lithium battery. The capabilities of the 2stepdance increase pretty significantly when you step up to running it at 15v.I believe people are looking at this amp a little too conservatively when they relegate it to use "mostly w/ IEMs". I am enjoying my HE-4s with my 2step & I've been hard pressed to notice any "clipping" at my normal listening volume levels. I have no doubt that I could'nt drive a set of LCD-2 phones as my HE-4s are'nt as efficient. I don't really listen to any popular studio recorded music genres or compressed music files of any type. I don't know how much my musical preferences matter other than the wav files may have something to do with why I'm not encountering the restrictions in playback quality that a lot of others seem to be having. If you are considering using the LCD-2s in a portable situation , why would you not consider also powering the 2stepdance at 15v. The alternative of course is to leave the LCD-2s home


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


knowhatimean said:


> Hi, a couple of things .. First, if you are looking to use a 9v battery , look for a lithium 9v. With my other portable amp & the 2stepdance (before I started using my 15v setup) I was easily getting at least 2.5 to 3 times the playback time using an Ultralife 9v lithium battery. The capabilities of the 2stepdance increase pretty significantly when you step up to running it at 15v.I believe people are looking at this amp a little too conservatively when they relegate it to use "mostly w/ IEMs". I am enjoying my HE-4s with my 2step & I've been hard pressed to notice any "clipping" at my normal listening volume levels. I have no doubt that I could'nt drive a set of LCD-2 phones as my HE-4s are'nt as efficient. I don't really listen to any popular studio recorded music genres or compressed music files of any type. I don't know how much my musical preferences matter other than the wav files may have something to do with why I'm not encountering the restrictions in playback quality that a lot of others seem to be having. If you are considering using the LCD-2s in a portable situation , why would you not consider also powering the 2stepdance at 15v. The alternative of course is to leave the LCD-2s home


 

 Thank God someone finally said something good about the Stepdance. Prior to your arrival, it was nothing but negativity, especially in relation to full size headphones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (Glad that you like the Stepdance. Welcome to the club; the membership dues are actually reading the thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SpudHarris

I like mine with full sized cans also, just didn't drive the HE-4's with enough authority for my liking (compared to P4 and Fi-Quest), it's not a desktop/home amp so I wasn't dissapointed. The HE-4's are a beast to drive period! Now with the HE-500's it does a real good job....
   
  Don't know about others but I really didn't buy it for full sized cans anyway, the fact that it can do that also (with noted exceptions) is a bonus for my ''walk about the house rig''. I bought mine predominently for my ES5's whilst travelling etc and I have to say for this purpose nothing sounds nearly as good as the 2Stepdance.
   
  Oh and all my music is in lossless format also.....


----------



## ianmedium

i love my Stepdance with the 15v battery. I truly is something people need to hear, once heard they will never say a portable amp cannot drive full sized headphones again! I use my full set up all the time only using the ETY ER4S for portable use. 15v Stepdance really made me re-asses the Ety's, they are incredible IEM's and given enough power your left scratching your head how Etymotic manage to get such a full range and scale of sound out of a single driver!


----------



## knowhatimean

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I like mine with full sized cans also, just didn't drive the HE-4's with enough authority for my liking (compared to P4 and Fi-Quest), it's not a desktop/home amp so I wasn't dissapointed. The HE-4's are a beast to drive period! Now with the HE-500's it does a real good job....
> 
> Don't know about others but I really didn't buy it for full sized cans anyway, the fact that it can do that also (with noted exceptions) is a bonus for my ''walk about the house rig''. I bought mine predominently for my ES5's whilst travelling etc and I have to say for this purpose nothing sounds nearly as good as the 2Stepdance.
> 
> Oh and all my music is in lossless format also.....


 



 Actually, running the 2Stepdance at 15v (w/ the XP8000/WI15 cable) it becomes somewhat of a "semi-portable" desktop rig. I guess I don't particularly care to be moving about when I listen to music. I like to be able to go somewhere & then listen. (I hate to miss some small low level orchestration detail that sometimes appears when listening to a tone poem ; one of those  "wow, I had'nt noticed that percussive detail before" or such moments that you won't hear unless it is a 'representative' recording anyway). If I want to do something where I'll allow the outside world to bother me I'll watch some "Telli". I  would suppose that my Denon AH-D5000 phones are much more easily driven by this setup, but much of the added "detail" I hear from them has an "artificial edge" I don't hear through the HE-4s. I don't know if I would agree that the 4s are a beast to drive. It's more a matter of what we're used to hearing from dynamic drivers. Alright, I'll concede the point other phones may appear more dynamic , but if you listen predominately to acoustic music that equates to hard edges in the music that make it harder to hear soundstaging. One thing I have noticed is that the music sounds more focused & relaxed after about a minimum of about 40mins of play time , so I'll turn on the amp & my HM-602 & just let them play for that amount of time before I'll start listening(just like I do w/ my main rig, which is in flux right now)


----------



## HiDeF

I will find some good DC 15V adapter locally. However I really love this 2step more than the first one (I had both).


----------



## HiDeF

Here's some pics for comparision...


----------



## HiDeF

Another for internal pix...


----------



## HiDeF

And the back side. I love Meier Audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cooperpwc

Nice pics, HiDef! 

Are you using the 2Stepdance with an iMod? (It looks like it.) 

Form aside, how would you compare the sound of the two amps?


----------



## HiDeF

The first step is more analytical, but 2step is more musical for me.
   
  Just my key word...
   
  My source is just ipod classic - I have had imod but lt was sold long time ago.


----------



## HiDeF

Oh - Matching betw source + interconnect is a must for both Step users.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


hidef said:


> The first step is more analytical, but 2step is more musical for me.
> 
> Just my key word...
> 
> My source is just ipod classic - I have had imod but lt was sold long time ago.


 

 Very interesting, thanks. It sounds like the 2Stepdance is therefore a great match for the Classic (which I otherwise find to be a bit dry as a source). More Jan magic...


----------



## b0wl1ng

I use my Stepdance mainly with  Fostex T50RP (modded) orthos, 50 ohm and imod, the Stepdance is always in low gain setting, in my experience much more detail is revealed set to low gain.
  A match made in heaven, the Stepdance performed admirably with my D5000s also, but the Fozzies are ultra neutral and ultra detailed and ultra fast as is the Stepdance, this makes for perfect synergy and joyful listening .


----------



## fdhfdy

Got my 2sd this afternoon from post man. Haven't been playing with the portable for quite a while. At begining didn't expect same performance as bigger size desktop set up, but 2sd is really good, drives my lcd2s to a certain satifaction, I mean seriously.
   
  It didn't come with a power suply. Anyone kind enough to recommend one? would be better if available from ebay.


----------



## googleli

For those who use the 15V regulated Stepdance / 2Stepdance with LCD2 - do you all use the high gain mode?


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> To XP8000 owners (or would-be owners):
> 
> I have ordered the *XPAL Willy Cable WI15* (made to connect an XP8000 to a Toshiba Satellite M55-S1352), as described in my quote, below.


 

 Is it better to get the Willy cable made to connect an XP8000 to a Stepdance?
   
http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/01finder.php?key=stepdance&x=29&y=34
   
  Thanks


----------



## ianmedium

danba said:


> Is it better to get the Willy cable made to connect an XP8000 to a Stepdance?
> 
> http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/01finder.php?key=stepdance&x=29&y=34
> 
> Thanks




I think that one is the one Mike is responsible for the conception of. If I were going for the cable now I would get that one as they made it specifically for the Stepdance and you don't have to bother about getting the tip from a third party ( you have to buy a packaged of tips unfortunately just to get the one. How much is the specific cable, I clicked the link but it led nowhere!


----------



## DanBa

Thanks!
   
  $19.95
http://www.chargeyourstuff.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=164


----------



## knowhatimean

Don't forget to register your XP8000 online . I did & I only paid $7.95 for the cable instead of the listed $19.95(I realize that we're all made of money in this hobby, but you can just spend the savings on another item. hehehe!!)


----------



## knowhatimean

Quote: 





b0wl1ng said:


> I use my Stepdance mainly with  Fostex T50RP (modded) orthos, 50 ohm and imod, the Stepdance is always in low gain setting, in my experience much more detail is revealed set to low gain.
> A match made in heaven, the Stepdance performed admirably with my D5000s also, but the Fozzies are ultra neutral and ultra detailed and ultra fast as is the Stepdance, this makes for perfect synergy and joyful listening .


 
  I realize this is not the right thread for this, but after hearing the orthos, are you still able to enjoy your D5000s ? I know that I don't care for my D5000s for the nuetrality reasons w/ the 2Stepdance(or maybe any amp) I'm pretty sure I'm done w/ dynamic headphones or at least closed back dynamics. Oh, while I'm here.. HiDef thanks for the Stepdance pictures, now to order some AVM(AntiVibrationalMagic) & try some on the 2Step & my HM-602.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Correct, as much as loved the D5000s they were just gathering dust, never thought I would sell them but I have done.


----------



## Mcsinking

i think this External Instrument Battery is the best fit in corda stepdance.it can supply 15v DC out power.
http://www.tekkeon.com/downloads/dtasht_MP3450i.pdf


----------



## DanBa

It's interesting.
  It could be solar powered.
   
  But apparently there is no adapter tip for 2Stepdance:
http://www.tekkeon.com/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=15
   
  "The inside/outside diameters of the power plug should be 1.3/3.5 mm (0.05”/0.14”). The outside shaft of the plug should have negative voltage. The inside should be positive. The amplifier is protected against supply voltages of reversed (false) polarity." 
http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/stepdance2manual.pdf
   
  Tekkeon MP3450i R2: 
  . dimensions: 17.3 cm (L) x 8.3 (W) x 2.3 (D) - 330 cm3
  . weight: 450 g
  . price: us$ 200
   
  Energizer XP8000:
   . dimensions: 11 cm (L) x 6.8 (W) x 2.2 (D) - 150 cm3
  . weight: 225 g
  . price: us$ 100
   
   2Stepdance:
   . dimensions: 8.9 cm (L) x 6.5 (W) x 2.2 (D) - 127 cm3
  . weight: 130 g


----------



## knowhatimean

DanBa, I applaud your patience at searching out the parts you will need for 15v set-up; However, if you go back to page 78 of this thread & follow the suggested purchases you can be set-up & ready to go in no time. The xp8000 can be purchased from any number of websites (I'm not as patient as you, so I got mine from Amazon). The XP8000 is the only "real" expense of the parts needed. I believe the PowerStream tips were only about $7.00 or so . Then go to the"tips for life" link select just the WI15 cable & it will automatically bring you to a page were you will register the serial # of your purchased XP8000. When you go to checkout your cost for theWI15 cable(which was $19.95) is automatically reduced to $7.95. Bingo/Bango/Boingo . Between the tips that come with the XP8000 & the PowerStream set you are done with tips. (until you lose them, of course) you already have Tips for Life if your half way organized. Get to it now, man.


----------



## ianmedium

knowhatimean said:


> DanBa, I applaud your patience at searching out the parts you will need for 15v set-up; However, if you go back to page 78 of this thread & follow the suggested purchases you can be set-up & ready to go in no time. The xp8000 can be purchased from any number of websites (I'm not as patient as you, so I got mine from Amazon). The XP8000 is the only "real" expense of the parts needed. I believe the PowerStream tips were only about $7.00 or so . Then go to the"tips for life" link select just the WI15 cable & it will automatically bring you to a page were you will register the serial # of your purchased XP8000. When you go to checkout your cost for theWI15 cable(which was $19.95) is automatically reduced to $7.95. Bingo/Bango/Boingo . Between the tips that come with the XP8000 & the PowerStream set you are done with tips. (until you lose them, of course) you already have Tips for Life if your half way organized. Get to it now, man.




And you forgot to add on last vital thing.. That you shall then experience audio nirvana


----------



## DanBa

Thanks!


----------



## f_klo

My gear is in my signature i just updated, and basically i like my music clean, crisp and liquid. After the purchase of the 2stepdance recently to replace my RSA Tomahawk i think i owe this thread some feedback and some commitment.
   
  Firstly what a lovely little amp this is! The size does not concern me at all since i carry it in my bag most of the time while commuting but a tad heavier. The tomahawk was regarded as miniature 3years ago but now is a giant compared to the slims and shadows (can't imagine what people were thinking carrying hornets back then LOL). The build is rock solid although the design and finish on the knob could be improved.
   
  I'm going to do my review a little less professionally because my terms are unorthodox and can only speak of what i'm experiencing. So i shall do my review with songs as references to each department.
   
  Celtic Women - Songs from the Heart - Fields of Gold
  WOW! What an opening! For a second i thought "is this the same person?" The difference in her voice compared to my Ex is astonishing. Her voice now luscious and the body of her voice is heavier and stronger than before. Because this track was well recorded, the difference in pronouncing "eshes" with "esses" to some degree was more than welcome. For me female voices are the hardest to reporduce and this amp has brought my gear to a level where 85-90% of the graininess is gone but still audible to some degree. To be honest its a portable rig and i guess the last 10% is saved for home rigs.
   
  R. Kelly - The R. In R&B Collection Vol1 - The Worlds Greatest
  Such an inspiring song but let down by a bad recording I THOUGHT previously. Somehow (i don't know how it did it) gone are the rice bubbles effect (snap, crackle and pop). The track is somewhat cleaner and more detailed than ever. The lyrics now lift me off the bed while listening to it.
   
  Libera - New Dawn - Air (Air on a G String by Bach)
  If you've never heard this before i strongly recommend while analysing the dynamics and highs of audio gear. The transition of the many voices inside this track are silky smooth and the sound seperation is as good as it can get. Some voices use to sound muddled but now all split individually.
   
  The Eagles - Fell Freezes Over - Hotel California(live)
  Although this song has been played out, but i cannot found another track that can put all aspects of audio into perspective. In this case i will be commenting on soundstage and boy what a treat!! It felt like i was sitting in the front row of the concert with instruments in front, the singer above and the crowd around me. What a spectacular audition!
   
  Khalil Fong - Timeless Concert 2009 - Wonderful Tonight
  This song SERIOUSLY brought tears to my eyes incidently, as i was looking at my girlfriend at the time and she thought i was breaking down LOL. It must have been magic of some sort as i have never had this urge before. Cannot be scientifically explained what i experienced.
   
  There are probably many areas i missed while auditioning this amp, as i said, im not very professional and can only speak of my experiences, hope all would understand. Thanks Mr Meier!


----------



## radiohead7

I was reading through these threads to see what the main difference is between the original stepdance and the 2stepdance. If i read correctly the only difference is the size, battery life, slight sound difference(not a down grade), and price.Does anyone have anything to add to this?


----------



## SpudHarris

Different OpAmps will probably account for the difference in sound. OPA209 in the 2Stepdance and OPA1611 (I think) in the Stepdance.
   
  I'm almost on the verge of getting the original Stepdance also, just need to be able to justify it as I don't have much in the way of free funds at present....


----------



## ClieOS

I read impression of a person who auditioned both said that the 2SD is slightly more musical than the Stepdance.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I read impression of a person who auditioned both said that the 2SD is slightly more musical than the Stepdance.


 

 And (from that same impression) the Stepdance is slightly more detailed. One impression but an interesting one. Synergy may be be an issue also. Which is better: CLAS + Stepdance or CLAS + 2Stepdance? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## HiDeF

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> And (from that same impression) the Stepdance is slightly more detailed. One impression but an interesting one. Synergy may be be an issue also. Which is better: CLAS + Stepdance or CLAS + 2Stepdance? Inquiring minds want to know!


 

       Quote:


hidef said:


> Here's some pics for comparision...


 


  I confirmed for Class + 2sd have better synergy - 1st SD should go well with the darker either source or interconnect even the phones.


----------



## cooperpwc

Interesting... well I will have to try the 2SD at some point. It's certainly smaller - and I think that the design is attractive. (For my black stack, I would stay with the dark faceplate.)


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Interesting... well I will have to try the 2SD at some point. It's certainly smaller - and I think that the design is attractive. (For my black stack, I would stay with the dark faceplate.)


 

 If the 2S is a bit less analytical you might just have a better synergy w/ the ES5 as it stands.


----------



## DanBa

googleli said:


> That said, you need to try the LCD2  with a good matching amp. I find that the Stepdance at 15V actually gives more impact to the LCD2 than my Leben does.


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/453116/audeze-lcd-2-orthos/16950#post_7693197

 Impressive!


----------



## ericfarrell85

I have had to send the Stepdance (v1) to Jan for warranty repair. I don't have any experience with amp repair. Has anyone sent their Stepdance to Germany for repair? How long did the process take? Any experiences to share? 

On another note, I'm back to my Headsix and 2Move. I once believed the difference between a Tier 2 or even a Tier 3 amp with something like the Stepdance was relatively minimal. Say 5-15%, if a scale was needed. Boy was I wrong! The Stepdance, driven by 12 or 15 volts, to a bypassing Dac (istreamer) to an IPod has spoiled me immensely. I didn't realize how airy and transparent the Stepdance was compared to my other amps. The Headsix and 2move sound constrained. The vocals are uncomfortably forward in the presentation. The dynamic range is a fraction of what it was on the Stepdance. Those sweet, soft sounds, towards the back of the stage are often inarticulate now. Imaging has also taken a bit of a dive. With an IEM like the FX700's or CK10's and the Stepdance I knew where most everything was, even during complex passages. It's only been a day and I'm hoping that with some time my brain will adjust to these formerly shelved amps and I can come to appreciate them as I once did.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





ericfarrell85 said:


> I have had to send the Stepdance (v1) to Jan for warranty repair. I don't have any experience with amp repair. Has anyone sent their Stepdance to Germany for repair? How long did the process take? Any experiences to share?


 
   
   
  Maybe it is helpful to ask Jan directly..


----------



## cooperpwc

eric, Jan is very good with repairs. I am sure that he will turn it around as quickly as he can.
   
  Yes, the Stepdance is a big step up from the Headsix - and that is a good little amp!


----------



## pekingduck

I once sent back my StageDAC for repair and it was done pretty fast (2 or maybe 3 days).
  
  Quote: 





ericfarrell85 said:


> I have had to send the Stepdance (v1) to Jan for warranty repair. I don't have any experience with amp repair. Has anyone sent their Stepdance to Germany for repair? How long did the process take? Any experiences to share?


----------



## radiohead7

Does the 2stepdance support 24bit audio


----------



## ianmedium

radiohead7 said:


> Does the 2stepdance support 24bit audio




It's just an amp.


----------



## zilch0md

Yes.  It's an analog device (analog in, analog out.)


----------



## radiohead7

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Yes.  It's an analog device (analog in, analog out.)


 
  So your saying if the DAP played 24bit audio like the HM-801 and you hooked a 2stepdance up to it then it would still come out 24bit. Or are you agreeing that its just a amp


----------



## Armaegis

...


----------



## zilch0md

Hi DanBa,
   
  Quote: 





danba said:


> Is it better to get the Willy cable made to connect an XP8000 to a Stepdance?
> 
> http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/01finder.php?key=stepdance&x=29&y=34
> 
> Thanks


 

 Have you actually ordered the cable shown in the link you provided above?
   
  I suspect that this is nothing more than the standard WI15 cable - that it does NOT come with a tip that's ready for use with a Stepdance - despite the fact that the XPAL Tip Finder database now includes an entry for the Meier-Audio Corda Stepdance - guiding users to purchase a WI15 cable. 
   
  Please read these posts (from this thread) for the details of my efforts to have a Stepdance-compatible version of the WI15 cable produced by XPAL:
   
*Protoype cable received from XPAL developers (in Taiwan):*
http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1290#post_7399913
   
   
*XPAL concluded they will probably not offer a special version of the WI15 cable for the Stepdance, but rather charge extra for a modification of the standard WI15, if requested:*
http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1305#post_7409613 
   
   
*A picture of the one and only XPAL-modified prototype that, to my knowledge, hasn't gone into production and never will:*
http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1305#post_7410213 
   
   
*So, to my knowledge, the instructions seen within the following (earlier) post are still accurate for getting 15-Volts from the XP8000 to a Stepdance (or 2Stepdance):*
http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155#post_7344337 
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

radiohead7 said:


> So your saying if the DAP played 24bit audio like the HM-801 and you hooked a 2stepdance up to it then it would still come out 24bit. Or are you agreeing that its just a amp




It's just an AMP, it does nothing but amplify whatever signal is fed into it. It does nothing in terms of Digital to Audio conversion! If you hooked an HM-801 into it all it would do is amplify whatever signal coming from the player. Think in terms of an amp at home amplifying your CD player or record deck.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> So your saying if the DAP played 24bit audio like the HM-801 and you hooked a 2stepdance up to it then it would still come out 24bit. Or are you agreeing that its just a amp


 

 With the understanding that you can only supply it with an analog two-channel (stereo) signal, the Stepdance (or any other analog amp) will handle anything you feed it, in terms of music that, prior to conversion from digital to analog, was 16-bit/44.1 khz, 16-bit/48khz, 24-bit/88.2 kHz, 24-bit/96 khz, 24-bit/192 khz, etc. 
   
  So, yes, the Stepdance can handle any analog signal that comes from an HM-801s Line Out.


----------



## DanBa

Hi Mike,
  
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Have you actually ordered the cable shown in the link you provided above?


 
   
  Not yet.
  
   
   Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> *So, to my knowledge, the instructions seen within the following (earlier) post are still accurate for getting 15-Volts from the XP8000 to a Stepdance (or 2Stepdance):*
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155#post_7344337


 
   
  Thanks!
  Daniel


----------



## googleli

I found out that the noise when the Fostex HP-P1 is connected to the Stepdance is somehow caused by the 15V regulator I was using. I switched back to the Energizer 15V setup and the noise is gone. With the cheaper AC-DC variable voltage convertor, there wasn't any noise from the Stepdance when it was previously connected to the CLAS though. Strange strange strange.
   
  I am using the Energizer USB output to charge the Fostex (and hence the iPhone) and the other output to power the 15V Stepdance setup simultaneously. Will that cause a problem to the Energizer pack, the Fostex or the Stepdance?
   
  Later today or tomorrow I will finally be able to perform the Fostex->SR71A and the Fostex->Stepdance shootout. I will still focus on the LCD2 Rev 1 for the time being.


----------



## Girls Generation

Earlier in this thread, there were a couple posts about a comparison between TriadAudio's Lisa III and the Stepdance.

Following that, Mike posted: http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1335#post_7420328 where he quoted Skylab's review of the Lisa III and his stating that by sound and sound only, Lisa III would be the clear winner or "no brainer" as he said. However, now that we have the 15volt-Stepdance, I would say (with my limited knowledge that is) that the 15vStepdance will be on par, or even better than, the Lisa III. Let's not forget the price difference here as well. 
Moving on, Triad Audio has released their "L3" just recently, and claims that it is quite an improvement to the previous Lisa III. Here is a comparison thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/566863/triad-audio-l3-vs-triad-audio-lisa-iii-xp-a-brief-comparison that one member posted. He compares the two and in all areas besides soundstage, where both are equal, the L3 seems to be better. Now, I do not know if this particular member is as "qualified" as someone like Skylab, and so I'm not too sure of the accuracy of the information given in his comparison, but if all that were to be true, there might be a possibility of the L3 beating the 15vStepdance.

What do you think about this?

Since I have already tried the 15vStepdance, I'm on the verge of purchasing the L3. If I do happen to purchase one, I might loan it out to someone so that they can do a little comparision between these two amazing amps.


----------



## b0wl1ng

Interesting, I did get to listen to the original Lisa 111 a while back but purchased the Stepdance instead as it was smaller, there was really not much to choose between them with the Stepdance in 9v mode, though the Lisa 111 had a very slight edge in my opinion.
  However the pendulum certainly swung towards the Stepdance when hooked up to my Mascot 15v Linear adaptor, as you have said they are both fantastic amps.
  will be interesting to hear a comparison with the new Lisa3.


----------



## Dunkelbunt

I'm using my Stepdance with a J3 at the moment. Does anyone know how big the difference in sound quality is when using a player with a line out dock and a dac?
  Unfourtunately i can't audition any portable source/dac solutions in my area because most vendors have not even heard of something like that.
   
  When i bought it I was looking for the player with the best sound quality avilable but was unaware that a player that uses its own amp and does not have a LOD should not be amped again. Also what device(s) can you reccomend as source and/or dac for the stepdance?
  I dont want to buy an I-device and i need something that can store 30Gb or more. If possible flash.


----------



## SoulSyde

If no i-devices then Sansa or Sony, but nothing will sound as good as the J3 through the headphone-out.


----------



## Girls Generation

dunkelbunt said:


> I'm using my Stepdance with a J3 at the moment. Does anyone know how big the difference in sound quality is when using a player with a line out dock and a dac?
> Unfourtunately i can't audition any portable source/dac solutions in my area because most vendors have not even heard of something like that.
> 
> When i bought it I was looking for the player with the best sound quality avilable but was unaware that a player that uses its own amp and does not have a LOD should not be amped again. Also what device(s) can you reccomend as source and/or dac for the stepdance?
> I dont want to buy an I-device and i need something that can store 30Gb or more. If possible flash.





iDevice + CLAS or HP-P1 is what I would suggest :| My reasoning was I didn't want to be limited to JUST music with whatever I'm carrying around, and since an iDevice like an iPod Touch or iPad can do multiple things, maps, video, internet, e-mail, youtube, apps, along with the great quality of music extracted from one of those two devices, it was a no-brainer over, say an Hifiman HM-801.

Both have dacs inside them. If you already have a stepdance, you should go for the CLAS, it's smaller, and lighter. the HP-P1 has an amp inside it, but not as good as the Stepdance, so it's kind of a waste, although it does have a slighty better DAC than the CLAS. Head-fi TV did an episode comparing the HP-P1 and the CLAS just recently. @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KZQ6B6W4MM&feature=player_embedded

Edit: By the way, Jude claims CLAS's DAC, and HP-P1's DAC are very similar and probably has almost no difference..


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> If no i-devices then Sansa or Sony, but nothing will sound as good as the J3 through the headphone-out.


 


   
  Of course Sony with a LOD and a good amp will sound better than J3's HPO, no question about it.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Of course Sony with a LOD and a good amp will sound better than J3's HPO, no question about it.


 

 Having owned both......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The BBE implementation on the J3 is nothing short of stunning.  If it was a woman, I would leave my wife and marry it.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Having owned both.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Try J3 HPO vs Son LOD with Stepdance and phones like T5p, you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Dunkelbunt

Thanks for all the suggestions
   
  My reason for not wanting to buy an I-device is that I have had some very bad experiences with apple customer service and have decided not to buy any of their products in the future. So apple is not an option for me. I also carry a HTC Desire with me so I have the video internet and e-mail part covered. 
   
  I have looked up Sansa as well as Sony and as far as I can see the Sansa players do not offer a LOD with readily available cables for immediate use. I could only find manuals for DIY cables for it.
   
  Sony players seem to offer a LOD with more widely available cables like for example this one http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L5-Line-Cable-Walkman/dp/B003UCI2CI but I'm not sure if the combination of Sony + LOD cable would be a noticeable improvement to J3 directly into the Stepdance. Does anyone have experience with this combination? As I understand it it's also a matter of synergy.
  I could not find a DAC that connects directly to Sony players like the CLAS does for I-devices so I'm not sure if any of these options would be a real improvement to my current setup. What are your thoughts?


----------



## ianmedium

I can understand your reluctance on apple if you have had bad experience with them, personally I have not had an issue so am happy to use them and love my CLAS/Classic/Stepdance combo. 

Even without the CLAS I used the classic with no EQ and enjoyed the sound over the UN-EQ'd COWON. I think therein lies a problem with comparisons with COWON products. I found the COWON product sounded wholly unacceptable without EQ, far below par sound wise to a Classic with no EQ . Personally I feel that if a player can sound only good with EQ then it is fundamentally flawed. 

I wish people who review the COWON products and then proceed to dump on apple products would be more honest and not EQ their players when comparing. The EQ is a variable that cannot be easily replicated by others to compare. Much better to first compare sound differences flat then move on to EQ. 

If I were going for a player now and I did not want apple nor a CLAS then I would plump for one of the HiFi man products

However, if you ever did get the chance to hear a CLAS/Classic combo I don't think you would look back! Combine it with the 15V stepdance you have a hundred thousand dollar sound in a portable system (not my opinion but that of a local HiFi dealer who has been in business for thirty year and who sells Wilson, Nagra, Sonus Faber Macintosh and other high end products)!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Try J3 HPO vs Son LOD with Stepdance and phones like T5p, you will see what I am talking about.


 

 If it takes $1,200 headphones to hear the difference then I will concede defeat to your golden ears.  I never cared for my Sony DAP nearly as much as other devices I've owned.  The FiiO LOD could have also been the culprit in my equipment chain.  
   
  I guess I also just have a immense fondness for the Cowon/BBE signature.  Too bad they can't play nice with a Mac.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> If it takes $1,200 headphones to hear the difference then I will concede defeat to your golden ears.  I never cared for my Sony DAP nearly as much as other devices I've owned.  The FiiO LOD could have also been the culprit in my equipment chain.
> 
> I guess I also just have a immense fondness for the Cowon/BBE signature.  Too bad they can't play nice with a Mac.


 


   
  It is not about hteir price, but the fact that they are very source-demanding. With J3 HPO they would not sound 20% as good as with a Sony>LOD>Stepdance.


----------



## googleli

I'd prefer iPhone 4 -> CLAS or Fostex HP-P1 -> Stepdance.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> It is not about hteir price, but the fact that they are very source-demanding. With J3 HPO they would not sound 20% as good as with a Sony>LOD>Stepdance.


 

 I think you're completely missing my point.  I'm not talking about the J3 being the power source.  My comparison was between LOD linked Sony vs. a J3 with an interconnect (using the HPO).  With both scenarios, there is an external amp powering the headphones.
   
  Either way, we'll each agree to disagree.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





googleli said:


> I'd prefer iPhone 4 -> CLAS or Fostex HP-P1 -> Stepdance.


 


   
  Only if you can stand anything that starts with 'i' - I personally can not.


----------



## Girls Generation

szadzik said:


> Only if you can stand anything that starts with 'i' - I personally can not.




Then, that's too bad for you because I'd say that's the best available portable source option, and you are missing out on a lot. 

Don't get me wrong, I dislike Apple too, but I went for logically the best option available and put aside my stubbornness to get an iDevice for my CLAS.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Do not get me wrong, but instead of that brick I would prefer X Series>LisaIII.
   
  All in all, I jut use a pair of DT1350s and Brainwavz M3 (Sony EX600 soon, and EX1000 if I like EX600s enough). I believe in portability more now than in sound quality that I am not going to appreciate wile walking around the airport anyway.


----------



## Girls Generation

Szadzik, I totally understand thAt.

However, for me, I try to get the best possible in whatever (unless its totally whack, like a $5000 headphone or a $3000 cable.) Therefore, my definition if portable is: battery powered. I would consider iPad-CLAS-iBasso DB2-SR71B-LCD2 a very portable rig.... Maybe because I'm a student and I carry a bag everywhere... -shrug-


----------



## googleli

Dude...
  
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Szadzik, I totally understand thAt.
> 
> However, for me, I try to get the best possible in whatever (unless its totally whack, like a $5000 headphone or a $3000 cable.) Therefore, my definition if portable is: battery powered. *I would consider iPad-CLAS-iBasso DB2-SR71B-LCD2 a very portable rig.... *Maybe because I'm a student and I carry a bag everywhere... -shrug-


----------



## Girls Generation

googleli said:


> Dude...




Oh, and I might slip in an external battery pack somewhere  Another 1.5inch added yay!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Szadzik, I totally understand thAt.
> 
> However, for me, I try to get the best possible in whatever (unless its totally whack, like a $5000 headphone or a $3000 cable.) Therefore, my definition if portable is: battery powered. I would consider iPad-CLAS-iBasso DB2-SR71B-LCD2 a very portable rig.... Maybe because I'm a student and I carry a bag everywhere... -shrug-


 


   
  Now I understand. You do not really 'travel' with the rig. I travel a lot and if I were to take a rig like that for a journey that takes 48-72 hours I would be unable to travel light and that is a big minus. Travelling light is much easier than lugging kilograms of gear. Now I even bought a tablet to replace my laptop and to lower the weight and space required for that.


----------



## Girls Generation

szadzik said:


> Now I understand. You do not really 'travel' with the rig. I travel a lot and if I were to take a rig like that for a journey that takes 48-72 hours I would be unable to travel light and that is a big minus. Travelling light is much easier than lugging kilograms of gear. Now I even bought a tablet to replace my laptop and to lower the weight and space required for that.




"how" do you travel?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Now I understand. You do not really 'travel' with the rig. I travel a lot and if I were to take a rig like that for a journey that takes 48-72 hours I would be unable to travel light and that is a big minus. Travelling light is much easier than lugging kilograms of gear. Now I even bought a tablet to replace my laptop and to lower the weight and space required for that.


 


  Save your breath talking to GG. Haha.
   
  I used to own CLAS rig with Stepdance/Pico Slim but sold it in favor of Sony X series DAP. Size and portability does play a very important role for some of us while less so for some other.


----------



## Girls Generation

uelover said:


> Save your breath talking to GG. Haha.
> 
> I used to own CLAS rig with Stepdance/Pico Slim but sold it in favor of Sony X series DAP. Size and portability does play a very important role for some of us while less so for some other.




it was an honest question 

But yeah. I will only suggest you big bulky but best rigs hahaha


----------



## zilch0md

GG,
   
  It's just your use (misuse) of the word "portable" that's causing a stir.  
   
     
   
  I'm with you in wanting to carry great sound with me everywhere I go, but a rig like this is at best described as "transportable," not "portable."  
   
  You already know this, I'm sure, but I'll say it:  The convention is to reserve use of the word "portable" for truly lightweight and compact rigs.
   
  But I admire your willingness to haul the heavy stuff, as I do.  I haven't used my Shure SE530's in months.  That's a dead giveaway that I don't have an active lifestyle, otherwise I'd be forced to downsize - at least when working out.
   
  Mike
  (Back to my hammock on the deck...)


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  From home I take a bus to Dublin> by plane I go to Paris, Amsterdam, Frankfurt or some other city in Europe> waiting for connection> Flying to Dubai> waiting for connection, if the wait is longer than 8 hrs I get a hotel at the airport> by plane again I go to Asia, another 2.5 hrs. I get to my HQ and spend the night and then take another 1hr flight to get to my workplace. 
   
  Travelling with only hand luggage is a priority for me on a trip like this and taking 2kgs of gear to lug it around with me at the airports and hotels etc. I need something to throw in a small pocket and easily access it anytime.


----------



## Girls Generation

Mike,

Thank you for clarifyIng.


In that case, how about a fiio x3? Otherwise I have heard good things about cowon.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thank you for clarifyIng.
> 
> ...


 


  You're welcome. 
   
  I doubt X3 will be any better than my X Series. Cowons are nice, but nothing great. I am just waiting for the Sony A Series A867 to be available so I can get 64GB and will onto one of them then, no amps, just a player and some good phones. I find myself to more often grab the M3 than DT1350, anything bigger than earbuds, IEMs seems to be a pain when travelling. Maybe I will finally start liking IEMs as I got used to my M3s and buy something like EX1000 or Westone 4 and only carry that with me.


----------



## loudspl

I contacted Sony and the A867 will *not* be released in the US due to "design difference"
   
  They said the reason is the EU volume limitation. That model was never intended for the US market, but will continue to be available in the UK and European market
   
  They did not comment on the possibility for future 64GB player release.
   
  Maybe the best option is to get the EU 64GB player and use a LOD cable to an amp....problem solved!
   
  It will be back in stock September 23rd:
   
http://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk/shop/MP3_Players.1/Sony.76/NWZA867B.CEW/Sony_NWZ-A867_64GB_Walkman__Video_MP3_player_Colour_BLACK.13114.html


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





loudspl said:


> I contacted Sony and the A867 will *not* be released in the US due to "design difference"
> 
> They said the reason is the EU volume limitation. That model was never intended for the US market, but will continue to be available in the UK and European market
> 
> ...


 


   
  Volume cap should only be a problem for those who either listen at very high volumes - not recommended - or who have less sensitive headphones - IEMs are usualy pretty sensitive.


----------



## Dunkelbunt

That was quite an interesting discussion 
   
  I'm trying to decide if I should go all the way and upgrade my whole setup from J3-Stepdance-AH-D7000 to Ipod-CLAS-Stepdance-LCD2 and use the J3-AH-D7000 rig for portable and the Ipod-CLAS-Stepdance-LCD2 for transportable use.
   
  The LCD2’s are pretty much unanimously considered to be superior to the AH-D7000 and worth upgrading to. However there are some things I don’t like about the IPod-CLAS combination.
  I don’t like the fact that I’m always going to be tied to an I-device with the CLAS and that using it with my laptop is not possible.
 Also like with most apple devices there are annoying restrictions that are not there due to hardware limitations. I don’t see why apple doesn’t allow manufacturers to add the increased functionality of charging the IPod just because the device can’t charge the IPad even if it would be a simple matter of upgrading the firmware.
   
  I would also have to re-rip/convert all my FLAC files to apple lossless which in turn will not play or will not play properly on my J3 just because apple refuses to release the codec.
   
  Unfortunately apple devices that I buy have a tendency to break down in under a year’s time.


Spoiler: Show%20spoiler%20to%20read%20a%20personal%20anecdote%20about%20my%20experience%20with%20apple%20customer%20service.



I had an IPod that started randomly crashing and skipping songs because of a defective hard drive after about 7 months. When I gave it back to have it repaired they sent it back without fixing anything saying that it’s working again. I returned it two more times explaining the problem in detail and they sent it back without fixing it every time until the warranty ran out all the while refusing to exchange it for a new unit. They never admitted to anything being broken.
 A few years later a relative of mine who was an apple fan and didn’t believe my story sent it in again to have it repaired and of course they were able to determine that the hard drive was defective but fixing it would not be an option because it would cost more than buying a new IPod. A year or so after my first one broke down I had bought another IPod. It lasted a full 13 months before dying as well because the hard disk broke down (again). Of course this time it had no warranty left and I decided not to buy anything from apple ever again.


   
  I’m not 100% convinced yet if getting the IPod-CLAS combo would be worth going through all the hassle of having to deal with the failings of an apple product again but it appears that there is not much of a choice if I don’t want to compromise in sound quality.


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Dunkelbunt,
   
  You're stuck.  Your concerns are not unreasonable, but if you're going to put sound quality ahead of everything else, you might have to break your vow to avoid Apple products.  Think of the iPod as a very expensive paper plate.  When it breaks, toss it and buy another one.  It's the price one must pay for enjoying a CLAS.  Besides, you've had you're run of bad luck with iPods - you might get lucky on your next purchase.
   
  Me, I'm enjoying the simplicity and value of my Sony PCM-M10 with the 15V Stepdance and LCD-2.  It's DAC isn't the best on the planet, but I loaned the PCM-M10 to Misterrogers and dj nellie, both of whom were impressed, but the CLAS beats all, and certainly the DAC built into the Sony PCM-M10, even though it is 96/24 capable.  Still, I just enjoy it so much, I really don't have any desire to drop nearly $1000 on a 160GB iPod Classic + CLAS + interconnects - not yet, anyway.
   
  Mike


----------



## googleli

Zilch, don't you think that the sound from CLAS+15V Stepdance is a tad too clean? I didn't notice this until I switched back to the SR71A while I was playing with the Fostex HP-P1.  The SR71A sounded more natural to me for the LCD2. But of course factors may vary, e.g. using different interconnects and headphone cable (I am using Norse).


----------



## Dunkelbunt

Quote: 





> Hey Dunkelbunt,
> 
> You're stuck.  Your concerns are not unreasonable, but if you're going to put sound quality ahead of everything else, you might have to break your vow to avoid Apple products.  Think of the iPod as a very expensive paper plate.  When it breaks, toss it and buy another one.  It's the price one must pay for enjoying a CLAS.  Besides, you've had you're run of bad luck with iPods - you might get lucky on your next purchase.


 
   
  Hey Mike
   
  Seems like I am indeed. 
   
  Since no other solutions have been announced for the near future I'm probably gonna pick one up if one pops up in the FS forums for a decent price.


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Googleli,
   
  I personally haven't had the opportunity to listen to a CLAS + 15V Stepdance (with any headphones).  I'm basing my conviction that it's the best combo for the LCD-2 on the opinions of others.  I completely respect your opinion (some people like coconut and others do not), but ianmedium, for example, sure does like the way it sounds with his rev1 LCD-2s.  
   
  Odds are I'm wrong, but going by what you wrote, I suspect you are a fan of the HiFiMan HM-801 and/or the RWA iMod - for their less clinical, more organic signatures.  Have you heard them?
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Dunkelbunt,
   
  I hear you.  I've been wondering how long I'll have to wait to be tempted by a successor to the CLAS, but there's no hint of it being on the horizon, yet.  
   
  Mike


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Any of guys tried the Stepdance or 2Stepdance with the Beyer DT1350?
Mind sharing?


----------



## googleli

zilch0md said:


> Hey Googleli,
> 
> I personally haven't had the opportunity to listen to a CLAS + 15V Stepdance (with any headphones).  I'm basing my conviction that it's the best combo for the LCD-2 on the opinions of others.  I completely respect your opinion (some people like coconut and others do not), but ianmedium, for example, sure does like the way it sounds with his rev1 LCD-2s.
> 
> ...




Very good and clean sound from the CLAS and Stepdance 15V no doubt, but the SR71A seems to give better dynamics and musicality. Really depends on one's preference. If one tends to like the sound to be a bit cleaner then the with CLAS certainly is the way to go for the LCD2, and is probably one of the best portable setups one can have to drive the already fantastic Rev 1.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey Googleli,
> 
> I personally haven't had the opportunity to listen to a CLAS + 15V Stepdance (with any headphones).  I'm basing my conviction that it's the best combo for the LCD-2 on the opinions of others.  I completely respect your opinion (some people like coconut and others do not), but ianmedium, for example, sure does like the way it sounds with his rev1 LCD-2s.
> 
> ...


 


 For the sake of something resembling impartiality, I need to point out that ianmedium has been gaga over the Stepdance since day one - that isnt a criticism, just saying.......


----------



## iRoux

I received the amp a couple of days ago. I had been using it with both ipod 5th gen and my hm601. While the ipod and stepdance combo is awesome, i havent heard that much of an improvement coming from the 601. In fact, I do find the sound somehow 'weird', and i cant really put my hands on what exactly is wrong with the combo. Besides that, the amp is quite decent both in terms of sq and build quality.
   
  DAE have a similar experience with this particular combo?


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote: 





hidef said:


> I will find some good DC 15V adapter locally. However I really love this 2step more than the first one (I had both).


 

  
   
  Nice pic, where did you get those covers?


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> For the sake of something resembling impartiality, I need to point out that ianmedium has been gaga over the Stepdance since day one - that isnt a criticism, just saying.......




No offense taken at all mate. I think It is important to read all posts on the stuff here to get a balanaced feeling of stuff. I think if this was the last portable amp I ever owned I would be happy, especially now I have the sound I personally like.

 Having said that I am also victim to upgradeitis so will be getting an L3 at some point soon just to see if there is any improvement ( I toyed with the continental but fine amp that I am sure it is after reading a number of reviews I think it might not quite be what I am looking for)

I think your caveat is one I would encourage and have done when I have reviewed stuff, don't take my word as gospel as I am so far from being an expert on this, just like a nice sound.

Having said all of that I do feel this amp is pound for pound one of the best out there.

I just managed to at last justify the huge expense of Solti's complete ring cycle and it does sound magnificent on my set up. The power and control the Stepdance adds reall gives a sense of scale and cohesion to this version of the ring!


----------



## Girls Generation

ianmedium said:


> Having said that I am also victim to upgradeitis so will be getting an L3 at some point soon just to see if there is any improvement ( I toyed with the continental but fine amp that I am sure it is after reading a number of reviews I think it might not quite be what I am looking for)




Have you considered the SR71B in balanced mode? Skylab compared it with the L3 and he says it does alot better, and that was without a balanced input.

I was VERY close to getting the LCD2 and sr71b this last week, but decided to widen up and stick with the JH3A


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> ianmedium said:
> 
> 
> > Having said that I am also victim to upgradeitis so will be getting an L3 at some point soon just to see if there is any improvement ( I toyed with the continental but fine amp that I am sure it is after reading a number of reviews I think it might not quite be what I am looking for)
> ...




I must admit I have given it thought, though I think the differences in single ended mode would not be great enough to justify the extra expense and from what I read the L3's sound signature in single ended mode appeals to me on the upgrade path.

I did toy with the idea of the SR71B in balanced mode but then I would have the added expense of Balanced cabling for my Etymotic ER4S's and LCD's which is considerable, A shame as I really like Ray's philosophy and when I emailed him about various amp options a year ago he was so helpful and kind. I would love to pass some business his way at some point as he is a top fellow. Hmm, you have me thinking now though. Perhaps start off single ended then over the next year upgrade my cabling!!

Sorry I forgot to respond to your PM, it has been hectic on the work and travel front again so I have been in Europe and on set a lot!

The offer is still there to listen to my rig with the LCD's. Must admit JH will not get one red cent out of me with the way they handled the 3A debacle, I know they make good products but it has really put me off them, good luck in your quest though.


----------



## Girls Generation

ianmedium said:


> I must admit I have given it thought, though I think the differences in single ended mode would not be great enough to justify the extra expense and from what I read the L3's sound signature in single ended mode appeals to me on the upgrade path.
> 
> I did toy with the idea of the SR71B in balanced mode but then I would have the added expense of Balanced cabling for my Etymotic ER4S's and LCD's which is considerable, A shame as I really like Ray's philosophy and when I emailed him about various amp options a year ago he was so helpful and kind. I would love to pass some business his way at some point as he is a top fellow. Hmm, you have me thinking now though. Perhaps start off single ended then over the next year upgrade my cabling!!
> 
> ...




Have you read his comparisons of the three amps? sr71b, l3, and stepdance?


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> ianmedium said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit I have given it thought, though I think the differences in single ended mode would not be great enough to justify the extra expense and from what I read the L3's sound signature in single ended mode appeals to me on the upgrade path.
> ...




It's like a bible to me!!


----------



## Girls Generation

Skylab claims balanced really beats the other two in all aspects. :| I think it's well worth it to upgrade ^-^ and I'm sure you'll get pretty good deals on the cables too; may I suggest Peter (scootermafia) @ Double Helix Cables. He's a very nice fellow to deal with, and has a good sense of humor as well. Excellent customer service.  It's all up to you though, if you're willing to fork out 720 dollars for the SR71B, unless you're willing to wait for Br777 to sell his SR71B once he gets his JH3A.


----------



## ianmedium

It has got me thinking though there is something about the L3 that still keeps me moving towards that. Unexpected extra travelling prevented me ordering it sooner. I will ponder it all this weekend, thanks for the info on cables. I am committed at some point to Qusp though as he has been so helpful with advice on upgrading cables.


----------



## Girls Generation

Qusp is wonderful to deal with as well, as he had helped me alot too!  
Don't forget the drawbacks to the L3, wood case, plugs not fitting, and not coming with a charger... But it still holds its own against the SR71B.

The reason why I opted for the SR71B is, if I got the L3... or any other SE amp, it would've left me thinking to myself, "*what if* I went balanced?" The fact that it does yield better sound according to Skylab himself, who underestimated balanced before he went ahead and tried and was surprised, made me go for the SR71B. I also have a problem with "what if's" which is why I went for the JH3A instead of something like the UERM... I need to lock myself out of my wallet.


----------



## uelover

Why do people care about having the latest technology and specs in town rather than the actual sound that they love??
   
  JH and UE have very different type of sound and someone who loves the sound of UERM could never use JH16+J3A as a replacement even though they are 'technically superior'.
   
  Also, the three amps (2SD, SR71B and L3) have different sound sigs so even with all the added improvements brought about by going balanced, if one doesn't like the sound of SR71B, he will just not like the sound and not enjoy SR71B.


----------



## Girls Generation

uelover said:


> Why do people care about having the latest technology and specs in town rather than the actual sound that they love??
> 
> JH and UE have very different type of sound and someone who loves the sound of UERM could never use JH16+J3A as a replacement even though they are 'technically superior'.
> 
> Also, the three amps (2SD, SR71B and L3) have different sound sigs so even with all the added improvements brought about by going balanced, if one doesn't like the sound of SR71B, he will just not like the sound and not enjoy SR71B.




I say UERM because I would say its sound is most similar to the JH3A compared to anything else. Have you any knowledge about the JH3A? If so, you would've known that it provides superior clarity and detail retrieval, as well as soundstage, not to mention adjustable bass (when at 0 almost neutral). UERM provides superior clarity and detail as well, more so than some of the other neutral customs out there.



> Also, the three amps (2SD, SR71B and L3) have different sound sigs so even with all the added improvements brought about by going balanced, if one doesn't like the sound of SR71B, he will just not like the sound and not enjoy SR71B.



Realistically, most of us compare amps with other amps, or with the one we currently own, because we look to upgrade/build on our rig. We buy the amp, we don't like it, we can sell it, no big deal. In this particular case, we're basing everything off of this: http://www.head-fi.org/t/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-56-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-final-update-12-20-10-added-rsa-sr-71b/3090#post_7214061 . 

Also, at the top end of portables, amps do not provide that much of a different sound signature, where one would be totallay disgusted by one amp, but in love with another. They all sound very similar, transparent, detailed, etc. and where the differences are is when one amp sounds more recessed than another, bass extension/impact, and a few other points.

You're making lots of assumptions in your post, and I do not see your point in it either. If it isn't constructive, I would advise against arguing.


----------



## uelover

The point I am making is - better technicalities do not necessary translate to the sound that one will like better. Not amp is perfect and strictly colorless.
  I like what I am reading on J3H+JH16 since long ago but since I do not like the sound of JH16, I went the other way.
   
  Of course, you can believe that way. It is not a crime and you won't get thrown into jail for that


----------



## Girls Generation

I agree with you on that point. However, in this situation, upgrading was carefully thought out. My decision on the JH3A was carefully thought out as well, since it is $1800... I listen to many different genres, some requiring colorless representation, some requiring more, making the adjustable bass vital. Since I'm a bit freaky with detail, clarity, and soundstage, JH3A was a given. But the reason for the IEMs in the first place was because of my need for [semi]portability, isolation, and low-profile. The only thing I gave up was cans that had smooth, lush mids, like the LCD2...

I have to admit though, I was quite attracted to the idea of it being the latest greatest technology. 



> I like what I am reading on J3H+JH16 since long ago but since I do not like the sound of JH16, I went the other way.



I was told the bass could be adjusted to sound like a JH13, which convinced me further.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I listen to many different genres, some requiring colorless representation, some requiring more, making the adjustable bass vital. Since I'm a bit freaky with detail, clarity, and soundstage, JH3A was a given. But the reason for the IEMs in the first place was because of my need for [semi]portability, isolation, and low-profile. The only thing I gave up was cans that had smooth, lush mids, like the LCD2...


 
   
  Good IEMs are actually very good and I don't really foresee anyone else carrying a LCD2 around like how ianmedium does it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  For me, I like to hear what the mixing engineers want me to hear so I will just try to get the reproduction as close to the intended mix as possible. If I have the raw mix then I may fiddle around but nah, EQ-ing the overall mix is just not for me.
   
  I have rotated between many portable rigs (Whipmod/CLAS/iQube/SD/Pico Slim/Sony dap) before sticking to my trusty mobile phone. Can't stand carrying a brick to everywhere and J3A is considerably big as well when paired with CLAS. Many people wouldn't mind but I would. Whipmod with 2SD represents the furthest I will go.
  Strangely, during the course of my 'downgrading', I have just accidentally busted the prevailing belief that 'Mobile phones have really bad SQ compared to audiophile portable rig'.


----------



## Girls Generation

> For me, I like to hear what the mixing engineers want me to hear so I will just try to get the reproduction as close to the intended mix as possible.


 
This screams UERM... Maybe JH3A when bass dial is at 0.

Yeah, I can afford to carry around the brick because I have my bag with me at all times...


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> This screams UERM... Maybe JH3A when bass dial is at 0.


 

 Yeah UERM! But I have no need for another custom now since I like my ES5 a lot.
   
  I am still a Meier fan =)


----------



## Girls Generation

After JH3A my second choice was ES5  and thatbwas after intense research.

Yeah, Meier SD was my first amp ever. I loved it, got the 15v package for it, but I wanted to IEMs after experiencing the W1000X and the fullsizedness...

I'm still considering the LCD2 rig but only after my tax return


----------



## uelover

Hmm The SD doesn't really work well with W1000X. Had it. Tried it. Didn't like it at all. That is not to say that either of them is bad just that their synergy is not good.
   
  Hahah get the same bag and setup as ianmedium!


----------



## iRoux

Hmmm sorry for being a total noob when it comes to electronics, but can I charge the 9V battery without taking it out of the 2stepdance?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi iRoux,
   
  The battery has to be removed to recharge it.  
   
  Plugging a power supply into the jack at the rear of the Stepdance or 2Stepdance bypasses the internal battery - unless the external supply voltage drops below the voltage of the internal battery, and then the Stepdance smartly switches back to the internal battery.
   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





iroux said:


> Hmmm sorry for being a total noob when it comes to electronics, but can I charge the 9V battery without taking it out of the 2stepdance?


----------



## violeta88

Hey everyone,
   
  Some of you may remember me from the earlier pages in the thread.  I have been relatively silent about the amp as of late due to my failed attempt at replacing the unit's voltage converter, thus I haven't been able to use the unit in high voltage/current mode nor with an external adapter for several months now, and I just wanted to give some kudos to Jan Meier for offering to help me replace the chip.  He is one of the rare gentlemen in the audio business, and my only regret is not having sent the amp off a year ago to be fixed.  I think Jan deserves a lot of thanks for not only designing a great series of headphone amps, but also for backing his product with exemplary customer service.  I think my favorite headphones with the Stepdance are the Sennheiser HD598, as the amp is able to give the HD598 a degree of clarity and bass tightness not found with conventional headphone amp designs in my experience.  I will be going through major Stepdance withdrawal for the next few weeks as I send off the amp in a couple of days to Germany, but I know it will be worth it in the long run to be able to fully experience the full sound quality of the amp for the first time in a year.
   
  --Eric


----------



## iRoux

Thanks for the reply
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi iRoux,
> 
> The battery has to be removed to recharge it.
> 
> ...


----------



## monoethylene

To dim the LED


----------



## zilch0md

Brilliant!  
   
  (Or I should say, "Less Brilliant!")
   
  Seriously - that's a mod I'd like to try.  
   
  Mike
   
  Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> To dim the LED


----------



## monoethylene

Jeah..just try it


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Jeah..just try it


 

 I'd like to try it, but I'm chicken!   BAWK-bawk-bawk-bawk-bawk!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Maybe I'll just paint the LED with several coats of translucent blue lacquer until it's sufficiently dimmed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (But the heat might craze the lacquer...)
   
  Mike


----------



## monoethylene

This is also possible and much more easier


----------



## zilch0md

But nowhere near as sweet as your solution.  Seriously - my hats's off to you for adding a rheostat - you can set it to any brightness you want. Cool!


----------



## monoethylene

Actually I wanted to dim it because it was too shiny in the night but I have to test it today if there are any great changes. If not I have to change the potentiometer by another one with more resistance. Right now I am using a 10k poti and a 1k series resistor. Originally are 4K7 Ohm used.


----------



## zilch0md

Well, I'm happy for you because I've often thought that the LED was too bright - especially for night time use, as you've pointed out.
   
  Enjoy the fruits of your skill and labor!


----------



## monoethylene

I ve changed the series resistance to 9K Ohm and now it is really to dim


----------



## MRK 54

Any one know where I can get the AC plug. I have a 15 v regulated power supply. The 3.5mm outside diameter plug I had/tried dosent work.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





mrk 54 said:


> Any one know where I can get the AC plug. I have a 15 v regulated power supply. The 3.5mm outside diameter plug I had/tried dosent work.


 

 I suspect you meant to ask where you could get the* DC* plug.
   
  Get a *Type H Coaxial Connector* from Radio Shack:
   
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102487
   

   
  (Soldering required)
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

does anyone else get a little crackling noise occasionally? Over the last few weeks i have noticed it on quiet passages of music. If I turn the volume knob a few times it seems to go away. The sound is like when you turn the volume up and can hear the steps of the digital gain.


----------



## zilch0md

Yes, I do - on both of my Stepdances, but it's very, very infrequent.  I have no idea what precipitates it, but it seems to go away as fast as it happens without any action on my part.  If it weren't for the fact that it only happens maybe once every 10 hours of listening, I'd be troubled by it.  As it is, I'm just curious as to why it happens.


----------



## ianmedium

that's great... Well you know what I mean Mike!

MIne is infrequent as well and usually a few back and forth turns of the volume knob makes it go away. Funny, i know static can happen in analog pots but I did not know it could happen in digital ones!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


zilch0md said:


> Yes, I do - on both of my Stepdances, but it's very, very infrequent.  I have no idea what precipitates it, but it seems to go away as fast as it happens without any action on my part.  If it weren't for the fact that it only happens maybe once every 10 hours of listening, I'd be troubled by it.  As it is, I'm just curious as to why it happens.


 
   
  x3. It happened for the first time in ages last week. Then promptly went away. No biggie.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> does anyone else get a little crackling noise occasionally? Over the last few weeks i have noticed it on quiet passages of music. If I turn the volume knob a few times it seems to go away. The sound is like when you turn the volume up and can hear the steps of the digital gain.


 


  I have it too and after writing with Jan; I ve got the answer that it is due to the electronic switches of the digital volume control..


----------



## ianmedium

Paul and Mono, thanks so much for your replies. So it seems it is just one of the little foibles of the amp. As I say, like everyone else it goes away when the knob is turned back and forth a couple of times.

Actually, with the warmth and vinyl feeling the CLAS brings to the music the crackles remind me of listening to vinyl!


----------



## monoethylene

Like I do right now  even though the CLAS is a DUAL player


----------



## Vader815

I'm somewhat inexperienced and finally purchased one of these babies (the first Stepdance) from somebody on here, been having some problems: 
   
  I'm currently using the line out of my iPhone 3GS into it as I have no application from my MacBook or a DAC (yet). Previously, I could listen to my HD595's for endless hours without fatigue, sometimes for stretches of background music for 10-12 hours whilst studying or doing papers, etc. Since I got the Stepdance, my ears seem to get fatigued regardless of volume level much, much faster, and with some seemingly random materiel, in as little as 20-30 minutes. 
   
  I have 9v battery, but I rarely use them and typically just have it plugged into an outlet, and additionally, there seems to be a.. I don't know some 'noise' and a subtle sort of ringing as well, and I wonder if that could be the cause of my fatigue/if that's normal. 
   
  In the past few days, even when plugged in, the blue light will waver and occasionally go out, until it went out completely, and only comes back on randomly. I'm concerned. 
   
  Any thoughts to what's going on/what should I do? 
   
  Lastly, I was wondering if anyone has a simple 'how to' for the easiest 15v battery to purchase and setup with this, I understand it's a tad complicated.
   
  Best,
   
  -Vader


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Vader,
   
  Two questions:  
   
  Do these problems go away when you use a fresh 9V battery internally?
   
  When you say you normally have it plugged into an outlet, what are you using as a PSU?  
     Make and model?
     How many Volts DC?  
     How many amps or milliamps?
     Switched or Linear?  
     Regulated or non-regulated?
   
  I don't know of any truly easy way to come up with a 15V battery, but we can pursue that later...
   
  Mike


----------



## lc0756

I tried searching through this thread to find out more about the gain switches on the original Stepdance, but besides them being inside the battery door compartment I found nothing else. 
   
  Looking in the battery compartment I saw 3 switches which I assume are for gain.  So do I have to switch all 3 to the left in order to operate using low gain? 
   
  Also, could anyone explain to me why are there 3 switches?  When I tried mixing them I get distortion, so I assume it should be set at either all left or all right, correct?
   
  Nvm, just found the anwer: http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/60#post_6899133


----------



## lc0756

Is it normal for my Stepdance to start sounding slightly distorted after 3-4 hours of play using Powerex 9.6v 250mah rechargables @ high current + low gain mode?  Also, I have read that low resistance iems should use high current mode, but how does the sound change when using low or high current?  I tried flipping the current switch back and forth on the Stepdance while listening to the same song without noticing any change, is it because I need to wait a while or does the current change take effect right away?


----------



## ianmedium

Jan stated high current mode gives the absolute best sound quality and i have found that to be the case.. Of course running the external 15V it automatically switches to that mode anyway. I found when using 9v batteries the sound quality dropped slightly just before they ran out. I would imagine the batteries are not supplying the full power so it would effect sound.

The sound change, like that of the CLAS is for me one of those things that is noticed more after extended listening and then going back to the former. It is then I noticed the difference more and it was not so much detail but feeling and emotion of the music.

If you don't mind adding another brick to the stack I really strongly recommend doing the external 15v mod, it really adds a great deal to the amps capability!


----------



## MRK 54

Hello,
  do you know where I can get a AC plug? Thanks Marcus Kelly.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





lc0756 said:


> Is it normal for my Stepdance to start sounding slightly distorted after 3-4 hours of play using Powerex 9.6v 250mah rechargables @ high current + low gain mode?  Also, I have read that low resistance iems should use high current mode, but how does the sound change when using low or high current?  I tried flipping the current switch back and forth on the Stepdance while listening to the same song without noticing any change, is it because I need to wait a while or does the current change take effect right away?


 


  In general, low resistance headphones need more current whereas high resistance headphones need more voltage. Concerning the rechargeable battery, it is normal that the sound distorts just before there is no more sound . Like Ianmedium stated is the best sound quality given in high current mode. Nevertheless to hear a difference also depends of the whole chain you are using..


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote: 





lc0756 said:


> Is it normal for my Stepdance to start sounding slightly distorted after 3-4 hours of play using Powerex 9.6v 250mah rechargables @ high current + low gain mode?  Also, I have read that low resistance iems should use high current mode, but how does the sound change when using low or high current?  I tried flipping the current switch back and forth on the Stepdance while listening to the same song without noticing any change, is it because I need to wait a while or does the current change take effect right away?


 

 for 250mah, I wouldnt suggest using high current, battery life runs out just too fast
   
  try to get at least a 500mah if you want to use high current


----------



## lc0756

Thanks for the info guys.  I guess I might have to start investing on a power adapter for the Stepdance to use at home since 3-4 hours of music per battery is pretty bad.  I noticed some of you have suggested using Radio Shack's Enercell power adapters, but I didn't find any feedback regarding noise or hums produced by them.  Does anyone actually use them with the Stepdance?


----------



## ianmedium

Try to find a post by zilch, he has on his sig the link to what you need for the 15v battery upgrade. I really cannot emphasize enough how it transforms the Stepdance from already wonderful into holy crap is this possible out of a portable wonderful!!


----------



## Girls Generation

http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155


----------



## lc0756

I saw that during my search, but that setup is going to cost around $100 or more unless I find a used set.  I was thinking more in the line of: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875402 .  I don't think I really need a 15v since I'm planning to use the Stepdance with iems, but I'm just worried the sound might be degraded by the cheap power adapter.


----------



## monoethylene

The sound would not be degraded by this cheap power adapter. The Stepdance will regulate the PSU as well. I ve tried it with this
   
  http://toellner.de/html/pages/en-homepage-products-power-supplies-toe8850.htm
   
  and found out that it is not worth the money


----------



## lc0756

@ monoethylene   : 
  Do you use an external power source with your Stepdance + HD25 and does it sound better than straight out of a 9v battery?  Since the HD25 is fairly low in impedance I'm figuring it shouldn't be that hard to drive and therefore don't really need 15v to shine.


----------



## monoethylene

Right now I am using the Stepdance at work with a normal regulated PSU and there I am using the Stepdance with my DT 931 and it sounds really great.
   
  I ve used it with the HD-25 and my Clippi but at the end it was too much for me to carry around . Further the Clippi sounds really good out of the box.
   
  To answer your question it is really difficult for me to hear any differences with or without an external PSU.


----------



## fotidy

hey guys,
  how many time can a normal rechargeable battery be charged before it die away ?


----------



## fotidy

Can i actually use this for external power supply :

 http://ezlaptopadapters.com/15v-1-amp-1000ma-acdc-power-supply-p-4009.html
  Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





fotidy said:


> hey guys,
> how many time can a normal rechargeable battery be charged before it die away ?


 
  There is really no such thing as 'how many times' you can recharge a rechargeable battery. Rechargeable battery will decrease in capacity as soon as you start using it. So you might get 10 hrs of use at first, but 9 hours a few months later. It is when the capacity is decreased to a point that you think it is not worth while charging it, then you should replace it. A typical number is 500 cycles, but it can be less than 300 cycles or over 800 cycles depend on how you take care of the battery as well as the battery type / construction.
   

  
  Quote: 





fotidy said:


> Can i actually use this for external power supply :
> http://ezlaptopadapters.com/15v-1-amp-1000ma-acdc-power-supply-p-4009.html
> Thanks


 
  That one won't work. You need a *regulated* power supply or you might risk burning something.


----------



## fotidy

oh thanks 
 do you think i should keep using rechargeable battery ? i think it is not too expensive, right ? 
 btw, can you show me an example of regulated power supply? since i always use 2stepdance at home, may be an external power supply is better ? 
 Cheer


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





fotidy said:


> oh thanks do you think i should keep using rechargeable battery ? i think it is not too expensive, right ? btw, can you show me an example of regulated power supply? since i always use 2stepdance at home, may be an external power supply is better ? Cheer


 

 If you decide to use 9V rechargeable, I'll recommend this (which I am using now) as they are pretty good.
   
  Don't really have any example of regulated power supply to show you, but you will find a few  if you search this thread  15V regulated tends to be just a little harder to find. If you can't find any, a 12V regulated is easier to get.


----------



## RockaRolla

Quote:


clieos said:


> *If you decide to use 9V rechargeable, I'll recommend this (which I am using now) as they are pretty good.*
> 
> Don't really have any example of regulated power supply to show you, but you will find a few  if you search this thread  15V regulated tends to be just a little harder to find. If you can't find any, a 12V regulated is easier to get.


 

 x2, im using the hoba too, not only are they cheap for 500mah (compared to brands like powerex), I found that its one of a few 9v that fits the stepdance perfectly, not too tight or too loose for the door cover


----------



## fotidy

Quote: 





clieos said:


> If you decide to use 9V rechargeable, I'll recommend this (which I am using now) as they are pretty good.
> 
> Don't really have any example of regulated power supply to show you, but you will find a few  if you search this thread  15V regulated tends to be just a little harder to find. If you can't find any, a 12V regulated is easier to get.


 


  thank a lot 
 im currently using a cheap 9V 250mA battery. Will it affect the sound quality ?

 Anyone please recommend me a regulated external power supply which you are using =)


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





fotidy said:


> thank a lot im currently using a cheap 9V 250mA battery. Will it affect the sound quality ?Anyone please recommend me a regulated external power supply which you are using =)


 

 What battery won't affect the sound quality, but you are getting much less play time. As for power supply, you should be able to find one from either element14 or RS online.


----------



## fotidy

Hi guys,
 i know it annoying but please help me to find an external power supply for 2stepdance from  here
 http://australia.rs-online.com/web/c/power-supplies/power-supplies-inverters-dc-dc-converters-generators/external-power-supplies/?sort-by=default&sort-order=default&applied-dimensions=4294966083&lastAttributeSelectedBlock=Brand

 many thank to you guys


----------



## monoethylene

Where are you from?


----------



## fotidy

Im from Australia =)


----------



## monoethylene

This would be just fine and you would have the right plug:
   
  http://australia.rs-online.com/web/p/external-power-supplies/6796707/


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> This would be just fine and you would have the right plug:
> 
> http://australia.rs-online.com/web/p/external-power-supplies/6796707/


 
   
  It has to be regulated.


----------



## monoethylene

It has regulated outputs.


----------



## fotidy

thanks

 http://australia.rs-online.com/web/p/external-power-supplies/4006872/

 how about this one, it is clearer that it has regulated output right ?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> It has regulated outputs.


 


 You're right. My bad.


----------



## fotidy

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> This would be just fine and you would have the right plug:
> 
> http://australia.rs-online.com/web/p/external-power-supplies/6796707/


 


  So i should buy this one, right =)
  How could u know that a regulated one ?


----------



## monoethylene

Because it is described in the text.
   
  "External switch mode plug-top power supplies for use with electronic devices
 Plug directly into a standard 3-pin UK mains socket or 2-pin Euro socket
*Regulated outputs*
 100-240Vac 50/60Hz input
 Output voltages selectable from 3V, 4.5V, 5V, 6V, 7.5V, 9V and 12Vdc
 1.8m output lead with polarity inverter and a set of 6 interchangeable output connectors
 Power on LED indicator
 Class II - double insulated"
   
   
  You couldnt get wrong with this one in my opinion and further it has the right plug for the Stepdance..


----------



## tullamann

You can look at *post #1659* regarding Mascot powers.
  It seems like RS Austalia does not have the Mascot 8713 ( 5-15 VDC) but they have the Mascot 8513 ( 5-12 VDC)
   
http://australia.rs-online.com/web/p/products/2184633/
   
  Both 8713 and 8513 are linear and regulated.


----------



## fotidy

ok thanks
 i will go ahead with the Mascot one
 Will it have a right plug for 2stepdance ?


----------



## lc0756

Can anyone tell me if the D2000 will sound better with the Stepdance using 15v external instead of a 9v battery and if it is worth getting the D2000 if you're stuck with 9v?  I think the power input might be broken on my Stepdance.


----------



## ianmedium

I don't know your headphone but if it is harder to drive it probably would benefit. Having said that my easy to drive triple.fi10's sound better. Though I am not sure it is about making a bad headphone good more about making a good headphones qualities shine even more! f the D2000 is anything like my old set of D5000's then there was an improvement but no where near as much as that I found with my etymotic ER4s and LCD2. 

The 15v really shows what those two are capable of doing. Especially the ER4S which went from fairly thin and flat though entertaining into "what the heck, how is that possible from a single BA IEM! Made me understand comments made years ago in the hifi press about their greatness!


----------



## lc0756

So you're saying the 15v didn't benefit your D5000 as much as it did for the ER4S and LCD2?  In that case I'm a bit relieved because I heard the synergy between Stepdance + D2000 are pretty good, but I was worried I would need 15v to power them up.  They have pretty low impedance though, so I'm guessing that should have been an indication that they didn't need that much voltage to sound good.


----------



## tullamann

Quote: 





fotidy said:


> ok thanks
> i will go ahead with the Mascot one
> Will it have a right plug for 2stepdance ?


 


 You need Mascot Plug 3635 (Art. no. 131121) to connect the power to the Stepdance.
  See http://www.mascot.no/admin/common/getimg.asp?FileID=1627 for details.


----------



## Dunkelbunt

Something really sad happened to me today :C
   
  I was using my DT1350 with my Stepdance and an iMod. Both the iMod and the Stepdance were safely tucked away in my backpack, held together by strips of Velcro. When I started putting down my backpack while waiting for the bus I felt a little tingling on my ears. It felt just like the tingling you sometimes feel when a static charge is gathering. Just when I put the backpack down there was a weird noise. Kind of like the noise you hear when plugging speakers into an amplifier that’s turned on already. After that noise the music stopped playing and I got really worried. When I checked the blue light on my Stepdance was no longer on and my iMod had crashed. I unplugged it from the XP8000 immediately and checked up on the Stepdance once I got on the bus. When I opened the back cover a tiny cloud of smoke came out and it smelled like burned wire. Ever since then my Stepdance is not showing any signs of life and I’m really worried about damage to my iMod. (Without an amp I have no way of testing it)
   
  I've only had time to enjoy my new rig for about one month (Stepdance iMod LCD2) and not being able to use the LCD's anymore makes me really sad.
  What's really unfair though is that I have no idea what I could have done to prevent this from happening. I'm always really careful with my gear and it usually lasts past the point where I want to replace it with a newer model. At least in audio.


----------



## cooperpwc

Dunkelbunt, sorry to hear this. You had a serious battery short. Very strange.
   
  I think it extremely unlikely that this would do any harm to your iMod. The DC blocking cap in the LOD connecting it to the Stepdance would block most electricity that might have flowed backwards. (Nor are iPods so fragile.)
   
  You do however have a fried Stepdance. Contact Jan.


----------



## Dunkelbunt

Quote: 





> You had a serious battery short.


 
  The battery did not loose any charge and is still working fine. The Xpal resistor does not appear to have taken any damage eighter and its LED light is still working as well so I doubt it was a battery short. I suspect that the buildup of a static charge is what fried my Stepdance.


----------



## cooperpwc

I meant to ask: Were you using an iMod-type LOD with the DC blocking caps between the iMod and the Stepdance?


----------



## Dunkelbunt

Yes i was. It's the one from this thread.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/568231/sold-diymod-5-gen-ipod-upgraded-240gb-hd-lod-w-viablue-amp-2-ipod-cases


----------



## cooperpwc

Okay. Contacting Jan Meier is the way to go. He's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## lc0756

Does anyone know if leaving the Stepdance plugged via 15v ac adapter 24/7 will be bad or consume lots of power even with device essentially turned off (pass the volume knob click).  I did read that it will get slightly warm, but besides the led still being on I don't know what else is consuming power and making the device warm.


----------



## ianmedium

lc0756 said:


> Does anyone know if leaving the Stepdance plugged via 15v ac adapter 24/7 will be bad or consume lots of power even with device essentially turned off (pass the volume knob click).  I did read that it will get slightly warm, but besides the led still being on I don't know what else is consuming power and making the device warm.




I have always made it good practice to power down any device when not using it. There is no point in leaving it on or even connected to the power source when not listening. I never found with mine that there was much warm up difference. It sort of settled in after a couple of tracks were played and that is a practice I have maintained from my early home amp days. Switch on, let a few tunes play to warm the system up and away you go!


----------



## lc0756

I see.  I am just a little bit worried about the wear I'm putting on the power input port for the Stepdance since I have been using it primarily as a desktop amp.  All the plugging and unplugging might be bad since the connection is pretty tight, but I'm not sure if it outweighs having it plugged in 24/7.  I guess I can try to unplug the cord at the wall outlet if I didn't have it at such a hard to reach position.


----------



## ianmedium

lc0756 said:


> I see.  I am just a little bit worried about the wear I'm putting on the power input port for the Stepdance since I have been using it primarily as a desktop amp.  All the plugging and unplugging might be bad since the connection is pretty tight, but I'm not sure if it outweighs having it plugged in 24/7.  I guess I can try to unplug the cord at the wall outlet if I didn't have it at such a hard to reach position.




That would be my concern as well. I would simply unplug at the wall socket. A simpler way might be to plug it into an extension power bar that has it's own on/off switch, that way no unplugging of anything just switching off the power bar!


----------



## zenith91

I'm just wondering if the stepdance is powerful enought to drive the hd650


----------



## zilch0md

I have no experience with the HD650, but I've never heard it described as being power-hungry or inefficient.  My guess is the Stepdance (or 2Stepdance) would work very well with the HD650.  
   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

zenith91 said:


> I'm just wondering if the stepdance is powerful enought to drive the hd650




I just sold mine to an HD650 owner yesterday and he seemed very happy with the combination!


----------



## soap-dish

There are any changes (except
design) in 2stepdance if to
compare with (v.1) stepdance?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





soap-dish said:


> There are any changes (except
> design) in 2stepdance if to
> compare with (v.1) stepdance?


 

 Yes. Primarily better battery life. The sound is meant to be about the same although the opamps have changed. Low gain mode is now unity gain (0 db) instead of 6 db which is better with IEMs. The external gain switch is also handy.


----------



## soap-dish

Has impressed that skylab in the review this amplifier in one level with lisa3 has put. Were after that commets readers about bias of the author of the review?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





soap-dish said:


> Has impressed that skylab in the review this amplifier in one level with lisa3 has put. Were after that commets readers about bias of the author of the review?


 

 Normally I don't criticize crap English but yours is remarkably incompehensible. In addition, sifting through the broken grammar, it seems that you are also engaging in libel. TOEFL is your friend, sir.


----------



## ianmedium

You know, I have noticed the past few days a few new posters being less than wonderful, all with less than ten posts. I reported one, I wonder if there is a spammer on the loose!


----------



## soap-dish

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Normally I don't criticize crap English but yours is remarkably incompehensible. In addition, sifting through the broken grammar, it seems that you are also engaging in libel. TOEFL is your friend, sir.


 


  I don't know English language. I use google the translator. In any slander I do not participate. 2stepdance REALLY gives a sound approximately as lisa3?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi soap-dish,
  
  Quote: 





soap-dish said:


> I don't know English language. I use google the translator. In any slander I do not participate. 2stepdance REALLY gives a sound approximately as lisa3?


 
   
  We are lucky to speak English as our native language - so please forgive our frustration with your use of Google translator.
   
  I also had a problem understanding the post that cooperpwc was writing about.  But that's OK.  Don't worry about it.
   
  To answer your question, all I can say is Skylab's opinions are his own, but they are highly regarded - many people on this forum trust his opinions.  But they are still just one man's opinion.  
   
  It's impossible for anyone else to contrast the Lisa 3 with the 2Stepdance without having spent some time listening to both of them.  
   
  This is one of the hardships of the hobby - spending money on the unknown.  I recommend you buy a 2Stepdance and enjoy it for at least a few months.  If at sometime in the future you want to try a different amp, buy the new amp before selling the old amp.  Listen to them both for a while, then decide which one you want to keep.  
   
  Mike


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> To answer your question, all I can say is Skylab's opinions are his own, but they are highly regarded - many people on this forum trust his opinions.


 
   
  Also another opinion.


----------



## zilch0md

That's funny Audiogamma, but actually, that which you quoted was not written as an opinion - it's a statement of fact - a fact that's readily apparent even to members who don't agree with Skylab's opinions:
   
  Fact:  Skylab's opinions are his own, but they are highly regarded - many people on this forum trust his opinions.
   
  Opinion:  I highly regard Skylab's opinions - his opinions can be trusted. 
   
  Opinion:  Skylab may be highly regarded by many people who trust his opinions, but I neither regard him highly nor do I put any trust in his opinions.
   
  Mike


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> That's funny Audiogamma, but actually, that which you quoted was not written as an opinion - it's a statement of fact - a fact that's readily apparent even to members who don't agree with Skylab's opinions:
> 
> Fact:  Skylab's opinions are his own, *but they are highly regarded* - *many people* on this forum trust his opinions.
> 
> ...


 


 Either you suffer from multiple personalities or you need another run at that undergrad logic course. I'll admit that I do trust Skylab's opinion on the current Chicago weather. Try again.


----------



## googleli

Dudes...


----------



## estreeter

Time moves so quickly, doesnt it ? It seems like only yesterday when the 2Stepdance was rolled out onto a playing field already abuzz with a host of brand new 'big' portables - we've all read Mikes comparisons, and there have been a couple of new additions to the 'arms race' since he wrote that.
   
  Were I a rich man, I would happily put the 2Stepdance in a DBT with the *AHA-120, ALO Continental, uHA-6S, iBasso P4 and SR71A* to see which has the best combination of raw power and finesse. Sadly, I'm not, so I'll hand it back to you guys to organise said DBT


----------



## ClieOS

I'll be getting the T5 today if the postman is actually going to be on time once. It has BTL ground (a sort of balanced ground) which I personally hope to be somewhere close to my beloved StepDance. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dunkelbunt

According to Jan a defective part was most likely the cause for my fried Stepdance. He replaced it with a new one.
  Jan really has great customer service.


----------



## cooperpwc

Great news on the new Stepdance, Dunkelbunt. Jan always impresses.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> Either you suffer from multiple personalities or you need another run at that undergrad logic course. I'll admit that I do trust Skylab's opinion on the current Chicago weather. Try again.


 


  Wow...
   
  If I said, "Obama is highly regarded by his supporters" does that mean that I'm likely to vote for him?
   
  Mike


----------



## jeremyh

hi guys, i just wanna clear the doubts im having. to date, the 2stepdance is the newer version of stepdance. but does it still requite the battery change? tech sheet says supply voltage is 15v. 



 ps: the reason why we change the battery is to increase the playback time right?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





jeremyh said:


> hi guys, i just wanna clear the doubts im having. to date, the 2stepdance is the newer version of stepdance. but does it still requite the battery change? tech sheet says supply voltage is 15v.
> 
> 
> 
> ps: the reason why we change the battery is to increase the playback time right?


 

 The 9V battery is there so you can use 2SD as a portable amp. Once you hook the 2SD with an external power supply (higher than 10V), it will no longer drain the battery for power. Instead, it will be powered solely by the external supply. You can take out the battery if you want at this point. Dr. Meier is suggesting that the battery should be left inside so the battery door won't come off by itself easily.


----------



## jeremyh

but that will make the 2SD more on home usage due to the large size? or do people actually bring the external battery out as well?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





jeremyh said:


> but that will make the 2SD more on home usage due to the large size? or do people actually bring the external battery out as well?


 

 Yes, as crazy as it sounds, some of us do bring a brick size rig when travel. If you don't think you can do that, just stick to 9V battery then.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Jeremyh,
   
  Quote: 





jeremyh said:


> but that will make the 2SD more on home usage due to the large size? or do people actually bring the external battery out as well?


 
   
  Some people use their Stepdance or 2Stepdance with an external battery while away from home - for portable use, but I would guess that most owners are content with using the 9V internal battery all the time - both at home and when operating portable.  
   
  When I use the amp with efficient IEMs that don't require much power to sound their best, the 9V internal battery provides plenty of power, but when I use the amp with full size (relatively inefficient, power-hungry) headphones, I can hear a substantial improvement in bass extension and control by using the maximum voltage permitted with the Stepdance - 15-Volts DC.   When I want to use my Audeze LCD-2 outdoors or while travelling, I carry the 15-Volt external battery (the Energizer XP8000 rig, as shown in my signature, below), but I also use the 15-Volt rig indoors, whenever I'm using the Stepdance with fullsize headphones.
   
  Battery choice all depends on how you intend to use the Stepdance or 2Stepdance - indoors vs. outdoors, efficient headphones vs. inefficient or something in between.  Note that the 2Stepdance offers about half again as much battery life as the original Stepdance for any given choice of battery (9-Volt internal  or 15-Volt external).
   
  To begin with, I recommend you start out by purchasing a 15-Volt AC-to-DC linear (not switched) regulated (not unregulated) power supply with the appropriate barrel connector for attachment to the 2Stepdance.  These are fairly inexpensive, but it will allow you to judge for yourself the difference in audio quality between using a 9-Volt internal battery and an external 15-Volt power supply.  With your source, your headphones, and your ears, if you don't hear a difference, then you can be content to use the 9V battery at all times, except when you want to preserve your batteries by using the 15-Volt AC-to-DC power supply when operating near an AC outlet.  If, on the other hand, you CAN hear a difference when operating at 15-Volts with your rig, then you might want to take the plunge to set yourself up with a 15-Volt external battery pack.  At least you'll know exactly what advantage the 15-Volt battery pack offers over 9-Volt operation, if any, before deciding if you want to go portable with the extra weight and bulk.
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> To begin with, I recommend you start out by purchasing a 15-Volt AC-to-DC linear (not switched) regulated (not unregulated) power supply with the appropriate barrel connector for attachment to the 2Stepdance.  These are fairly inexpensive,,,,
> 
> Mike


 

 I wish that I could find one that I can buy here or online...


----------



## zilch0md

They are hard to find in the States, as well.   You might try settling for a 13.8 (or 12-Volt) power supply - they're a lot more common - at least here in the States.  
   
  Can you find any products like these at your location?
   
http://amzn.com/B0002BA566   (US $26.12)
   





  Or this:  
   
http://amzn.com/B000M4BBKC     (US $23.03)




   
  You can connect either of the above power supplies using something like this:
   
http://amzn.com/B000LFRT8K      (US $1.98)
   




   
  Or you could solder your own power cable for the Stepdance (or 2Stepdance) using a Type H coaxial connector like this:
   
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102487      (US $3.19, for two)
   




   
  And the following might be a switched power supply, rather than linear, but it is regulated - and it puts out the ideal 15-Volts DC.  The specs indicate that it is filtered to reduce noise and hum:
   
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875409#     (US $29.99)
   




   
  It can be connected to the Stepdance using their Adaptaplug H - no soldering required:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3870006&clickid=prod_cs    (US $6.99)
   




   
Mike


----------



## i_djoel2000

why not build/buy sigma11? the best linear power supply you can get.. and still affordable


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> They are hard to find in the States, as well.   You might try settling for a 13.8 (or 12-Volt) power supply - they're a lot more common - at least here in the States.
> 
> Can you find any products like these at your location?...
> 
> Mike


 

 Mike, thanks for the excellent summary of suggestions.


----------



## cooperpwc

I should have been more specific: I need 220 volt (not 115) which has been one of the problems. There was one in England but they don't ship here.[size=5pt][/size]


----------



## zilch0md

Oh yeah, bummer!


----------



## milarepa

Hi Spudharris,
   
  I'm a total beginner at this, having become curious of headfi after owning a couple of Beats I must admit...
  I happened to stumble upon the pics of that sweet looking rig of yours, so I got one. (pod/clas/2stepdance)
  Now I have tried it with my senn hd650's and westone w4's, and for the love of all that is holy, this is sounding good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Thank you for giving me a new dimension to my favorite hobby, and ruining my bank account with a fat grin!


----------



## cooperpwc

Something interesting just arrived. I got two of these chargers and four of the Soshine 500 mAh 9 volt L-ion batteries on Taobao. They were recommended by another Head-fier a long time ago. The total with shipping by EMS was about US$55! The chargers charge each battery individually (that's actually a dual left/right red/green LED) and have safe charging circuits. 
   

   
  The batteries are easy enough to get into the Stepdance; a little more difficult to get out as they are a bit wide. For now, a small screwdriver does the trick. 
   
  They are charging right now. With four batteries, I should be able to use the Stepdance quite freely both portable and at home. I will report back on how it works out.


----------



## WNBC

Mr Zilch0md, I got my Stepdance + XP8000 + WI15 + AB05 + Powerstream connector all hooked up.  Sound is phenomenal.  I can even drive my HE-500 very well with it.  I wasn't expecting that.  I dare say the soundstage of this amp competes or exceeds my beloved V200 amp.
   
  Problem:  high-pitch squeal when XP8000 is discharging.  Is that normal?   I don't get the squeal if everything is hooked up and I also charge the XP8000 at the same time.  I don't get the squeal if I use the USB output.  I will try XP8000 tomorrow with the cMoyBB tomorrow.  I just want to see if I get a bad XP8000 or it is normal when a 15V device is hooked up.   When I received it today I have the sneaky suspicion that somebody returned it as there were fingerprints on it and you just get the feeling it is a returned unit when the packaging just doesn't look need inside.  Plus the XP8000 box had some rough looking corners.


----------



## MRK 54

Do you know were to get the 110v power adapter for stepdance2?


----------



## zilch0md

Hey WNBC,
   
  Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Mr Zilch0md, I got my Stepdance + XP8000 + WI15 + AB05 + Powerstream connector all hooked up.  Sound is phenomenal.  I can even drive my HE-500 very well with it.  I wasn't expecting that.  I dare say the soundstage of this amp competes or exceeds my beloved V200 amp.
> 
> Problem:  high-pitch squeal when XP8000 is discharging.  Is that normal?   I don't get the squeal if everything is hooked up and I also charge the XP8000 at the same time.  I don't get the squeal if I use the USB output.  I will try XP8000 tomorrow with the cMoyBB tomorrow.  I just want to see if I get a bad XP8000 or it is normal when a 15V device is hooked up.   When I received it today I have the sneaky suspicion that somebody returned it as there were fingerprints on it and you just get the feeling it is a returned unit when the packaging just doesn't look need inside.  Plus the XP8000 box had some rough looking corners.


 

 That's bittersweet news - sounds great, when it's not squealing. Ouch!
   
  If you have a voltmeter, you might try checking the voltage coming out of the XP8000's blue 19V jack, using one of the cables that's made for that jack - not the WI15.  I suspect that the squealing is coming from the WI15 only due to insufficient voltage being fed into it. When you plug the XP8000 into its brick charger, the squeal goes away, because the input voltage seen by the WI15 only then meets spec (something around 19V). That's my hunch, anyway.  
   
  In short, if you're not getting at least 18V out of the blue jack when the XP8000 is fully charged but disconnected from AC, it's a bad XP8000 and you should return it.  Try comparing that "blue" voltage with and without the AC adapter - they should be nearly the same when the XP8000 is fully charged.
   
  Warning:  Be careful when sticking your voltmeter's probes into the barrel connector - don't short the outside of the barrel to the center conductor, or you might start squealing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi MRK 54,
  
  Quote: 





mrk 54 said:


> Do you know were to get the 110v power adapter for stepdance2?


 

 The 2Stepdance has the same external power supply requirements as the Stepdance.   My post above is relevant for either the Stepdance or the 2Stepdance.
   
  Try the two Radio Shack items pictured at the bottom of that post and let us know how it sounds:
   
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875409#
   
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3870006
   
  The right-angle adapter is a nice feature of this setup.   If you buy these, just make sure you get the polarity correct when you attach the Adaptaplug to the cable coming from the adapter.  Both the Stepdance and the 2Stepdance expect the tip of the barrel connector to be positive (+) and the outside of barrel itself to be negative (-).   See the last page of the 2Stepdance manual at this link.
   
  I recommend that you mark the Adaptaplug with a permanent marker to indicate how it should be oriented, in case it comes loose from the cable while using it.
   





  
   
  Mike


----------



## WNBC

Thanks Mike, I was actually just about to PM you about this because I want to return it before it got too late.
   
  I will check the voltage but I'm pretty sure it is going back to the store.  I think you are right though.  I have a 12-volt linear, unregulated wall wart that sounds as good with the 2Step as the XP8000 so I'm guessing that I'm not hearing the XP8000 at its best.
   
  Somebody returned this thing and then it got re-boxed and sent to me.  I hate it when people return items as "not what I wanted" rather than "not wanted because defective".  Then the item gets sent to another person, me in this case, and then I have to return it.
   
  Any thoughts on the XP18000 since it is not much more money and I'll be returning the XP8000?  I will be traveling for a couple months and the extra capacity won't go unused.
   
  The 2Stepdance is killer, I'll probably stop there in terms of portable amps.  I was thinking about maybe upgrading my IEMs or at the very least having a backup in case my 262s crap out while I'm on the road.  I won't have the opportunity to buy anything so I need to buy it now.  If you guys have ideas on a good pairing with 2Stepdance feel free to throw them out.  As points of reference, I like RE-262 and RE-Zero.  Mostly listen to jazz.  Maybe I should steer toward a more neutral IEM to complement the warm 262.  For me, detail is more important then bass.  Looking to spend $100-300.  I was thinking a used Westone 3 or 4 or even a new HD-25.  
   
  Cheers, John
   
   

  
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey WNBC,
> 
> 
> That's bittersweet news - sounds great, when it's not squealing. Ouch!
> ...


----------



## spkrs01

I just bought a 2Stepdance today primarily to use with my SE535ltd and a pair of Cracked W4 that has a Shure compatible socket installed. I have an abundant of different cables from copper, copper/silver, silver, silver/gold and the accompanying 3.5mm i/c s. At present my sources are 2 D2+ (pink and pale blue) and a Cowon X7. Awaiting the DX100 in the next week or so. 
   
  I have two amps that I will be comparing the 2Step with, a Triad L3 and an another one not yet named.
   
  Initially listening, I found the 2Step rather dry......gonna leave it running over night and see tomorrow.
   
  What I would like to bring you guys attention to is this battery, although I know most have mods to run the 2step off 15v. It is a 9v 650mAh!!!
   

   
  They are rechargeable and the dedicated charger charges two batteries at a time. I am using it and testing to see if they are safe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will charge them when I am present, just in case.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> The 2Stepdance is killer, I'll probably stop there in terms of portable amps.  I was thinking about maybe upgrading my IEMs or at the very least having a backup in case my 262s crap out while I'm on the road.  I won't have the opportunity to buy anything so I need to buy it now.  If you guys have ideas on a good pairing with 2Stepdance feel free to throw them out.  As points of reference, I like RE-262 and RE-Zero.  Mostly listen to jazz.  Maybe I should steer toward a more neutral IEM to complement the warm 262.  For me, detail is more important then bass.  Looking to spend $100-300.  I was thinking a used Westone 3 or 4 or even a new HD-25.
> 
> Cheers, John


 

 Neutral IEM to complement the RE262 would be the RE272.  I have had the RE262 twice, and returned it to Head Direct both times, as I prefered the neutral sound of the RE272.  I took ClieOS advice and paired the RE272 with my 2Stepdance.  The 2Stepdance takes the RE272 to a new level, and ClieOS has the RE272 as his number 1 balanced/neutral IEM.  Once the RE272 has over 250 hrs, it really opens up, so it needs a little time.  It is my go to for jazz and classical, as well as anything acoustical.  Smooth and extended in the vocals and highs.  IMO a very refined sound!


----------



## WNBC

The 272 is on my radar as well.  I was just thinking of branching out.  I've owned quite a few items from Hifiman: 262, RE-Zero, HE-4, HM-601, HE-500.  I could easily get locked into one company but I probably should try something else as well.  The 272 temptation is very strong though.  As for the 262, I love it.  For jazz and vocals it is amazing and I'm coming from a perspective of being primarily a full-size headphone listener with the LCD-2 and HE-500.  We will have different opinions on this though I read that many people have issues with getting a proper seal.  But in short, I could very well end up with a 272, a brighter and more neutral signature than 262.  Someone in the 262 thread suggested a e-Q5.  
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Neutral IEM to complement the RE262 would be the RE272.  I have had the RE262 twice, and returned it to Head Direct both times, as I prefered the neutral sound of the RE272.  I took ClieOS advice and paired the RE272 with my 2Stepdance.  The 2Stepdance takes the RE272 to a new level, and ClieOS has the RE272 as his number 1 balanced/neutral IEM.  Once the RE272 has over 250 hrs, it really opens up, so it needs a little time.  It is my go to for jazz and classical, as well as anything acoustical.  Smooth and extended in the vocals and highs.  IMO a very refined sound!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> The 272 is on my radar as well.  I was just thinking of branching out.  I've owned quite a few items from Hifiman: 262, RE-Zero, HE-4, HM-601, HE-500.  I could easily get locked into one company but I probably should try something else as well.  The 272 temptation is very strong though.  As for the 262, I love it.  For jazz and vocals it is amazing and I'm coming from a perspective of being primarily a full-size headphone listener with the LCD-2 and HE-500.  We will have different opinions on this though I read that many people have issues with getting a proper seal.  But in short, I could very well end up with a 272, a brighter and more neutral signature than 262.  Someone in the 262 thread suggested a e-Q5.


 

 The RE272 in not bright......I use MEEL DF tips, and with the 2Stepdance the synergy is beyond expectation.  It needs 250 hrs to sound its best!  I have the Westone 4R, that is very nice as well, and I have found Parametric EQ settings to shape the sound very close to the LCD-2.  EasyQ is used on iPhone, maybe other smart devices as well.  I use my Sansa Fuze V2 Rockboxed to mirror the Parametric EQ settings on my home gears.  The bass can be bumped up this way on the RE272, I raise 30hz and 60hz 2-3db for the RE272, and the sub bass is amazing with the neutral presentation of the mids, and highs.  Bu never think of the RE272 as bright, extended yes!  I only listen to wav's on my Fuze and Home Gears, low bitrate MP3's may soundl bright but I have never heard them.  MP3's were meant for the 90's when disk space was at a premium!


----------



## spkrs01

Just wondering, how often do you take the 2Stepdance out and about and use it as a portable?
   
  I took it out today and its a RF nightmare, buzzing, bip bip bip of mobile phones etc etc! I am going to get it covered with carbon fiber to see if it helps, if it doesn't, it at least will be aesthetically pleasing and supposedly it helps sonically?!?!?! Not too sure about that though


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


spkrs01 said:


> Just wondering, how often do you take the 2Stepdance out and about and use it as a portable?
> 
> I took it out today and its a RF nightmare, buzzing, bip bip bip of mobile phones etc etc! I am going to get it covered with carbon fiber to see if it helps, if it doesn't, it at least will be aesthetically pleasing and supposedly it helps sonically?!?!?! Not too sure about that though


 
   

  I use the original Stepdance as a portable all the time and have had few problems with RF interference. Of course, if i place it right beside my iPhone it can pick up interference like every other amp that I have used.
   
  Covering it in carbon fiber to shield or improve sonics is  bogus. That's just setting up a straw man that you can knock down. You might as well cover it in peanut butter. If you want pretty though, go for it. Or... peanut butter.


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> I use the original Stepdance as a portable all the time and have had few problems with RF interference. Of course, if i place it right beside my iPhone it can pick up interference like every other amp that I have used.
> ...


 

 Hence the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
   
  Anyway back to RF interference, I am in Hong Kong, it's pack everywhere and everyone has their smartphone doing whatever. It's not as if I am placing the 2Stepdance next to a phone. It is walking down the road or in a shopping mall and getting constant bip bip bip.....
   
  Can you tell me how many hours before the sound settles? Still sounding rather dry and a touch sterile to me after 24 hours.
   
  Many thanks


----------



## cooperpwc

I would give the caps at least 100 - better 300 - hours to settle. But if you are expecting it to sound like an RSA amp, it never will. The Stepdance is about as neutral an amp as you are going to get. It is fast and detailed, and absolutely black of background, but it doesn't warm up the sound. It is ideal therefore with a really clean but also musical DAC (e.g. Wolfsen-based). All IMHO YMMV as always.
   
  You actually might prefer a warmer amp. It is a matter of taste.


----------



## spkrs01

It was an impulse buy, I have the Triad which I adore, but not portable. I am using Cowons D2+ and an x7. Hoping the DX100 will arrive next week, fingers crossed. 
   
  Will just see how the 2Stepdance developes with hours on it. I don't dislike it as I feel there is huge potential and making my way through this thread I can see lots of fellow head fiers who do thoroughly enjoy and rate it highly.
   
  Huge thanks for replying!!!
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I would give the caps at least 100 - better 300 - hours to settle. But if you are expecting it to sound like an RSA amp, it never will. The Stepdance is about as neutral an amp as you are going to get. It is fast and detailed, and absolutely black of background, but it doesn't warm up the sound. It is ideal therefore with a really clean but also musical DAC (e.g. Wolfsen-based). All IMHO YMMV as always.
> 
> You actually might prefer a warmer amp. It is a matter of taste.


----------



## zenith91

Just wanna let you guys know that I have the portable xpal 15v mod kit that I'm willing to let go for 90 dollars if there's anyone interested. It has been very lightly used, in fact the battery pack has been recharged only twice. I'm selling it because someone bought the stepdance from me but he didnt want the mod. Feel free to pm me if interested. Thanks.


----------



## proedros

*re-272*
   
  i have a pair of these , i am very satisfied with its neutral,extended,detailed sound and i am thinking of buying a 2SD as i read in some 272 reviews how well these 2 work together
   
  if you want a neutral,airy,detailed iem search no more - 272 at 250$ is very,very good.
   
  Quote: 





wnbc said:


> The 2Stepdance is killer, I'll probably stop there in terms of portable amps.  I was thinking about maybe upgrading my IEMs or at the very least having a backup in case my 262s crap out while I'm on the road.  I won't have the opportunity to buy anything so I need to buy it now.  If you guys have ideas on a good pairing with 2Stepdance feel free to throw them out.  *As points of reference, I like RE-262 and RE-Zero*.  Mostly listen to jazz.  Maybe I should steer toward a more neutral IEM to complement the warm 262.  For me, detail is more important then bass.  Looking to spend *$100-300.*  I was thinking a used Westone 3 or 4 or even a new HD-25.
> 
> Cheers, John


----------



## WNBC

Thanks, I put in my order Wed. night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Should be here tomorrow or Monday.
   
  After reading the various reviews I boiled it down to the Westone 4 and RE-272.  Seemed like for $250 one was getting a great IEM in the 272 and the benefits of spending $400 for the W4 wasn't going to be significantly more.  Having never heard the W4 I could be wrong but looks like I'll be using the 262 and 272 for years to come.    
   
  Are you guys using the low or high gain setting on the 272 + 2Step combo?  Don't want to blow out my new 272 the first day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





proedros said:


> *re-272*
> 
> i have a pair of these , i am very satisfied with its neutral,extended,detailed sound and i am thinking of buying a 2SD as i read in some 272 reviews how well these 2 work together
> 
> if you want a neutral,airy,detailed iem search no more - 272 at 250$ is very,very good.


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Thanks, I put in my order Wed. night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you can stretch out to the W4R and at a later stage try various cables, they really are an* extraordinary* pair of earphones!!!


----------



## WNBC

Oh no, you planted the seed!
   
  I really considered the W4 and W4R but the reviews for the 272 were also excellent and it came down to just picking one and living with the decision.  
   
  
  Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> If you can stretch out to the W4R and at a later stage try various cables, they really are an* extraordinary* pair of earphones!!!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Oh no, you planted the seed!
> 
> I really considered the W4 and W4R but the reviews for the 272 were also excellent and it came down to just picking one and living with the decision.


 

 I for one, knows that the W4 with another cable is unbelievably out of this world and there will be, I am sure, different W4R owners who will post their thoughts in the coming weeks because I have either purchased on their behalf or discussed various cables privately and all have been mightily impressed with this earphone.
   
  For me personally, I had inklings that, although comfortable, the stock cable was strangling the life out of it. I had my standard W4 cracked open and had a Shure socket installed........I have tried with many cables and the W4 cab reveal all differences in them. I am a believer that the W4 is one of the most uncoloured and revealing earphones that you can buy currently. For me with a exorbitantly expensive silver/gold hybrid cable, it is better sounding than the a stock demo JH16 that I tried Sunday and with better bass.....


----------



## WNBC

I also thought about the expense of getting the additional cable and for my upcoming travels I want something good and not too expensive.
   
  I probably won't make the plunge into custom IEMs so I will definitely consider the 4R later this summer.  Eventually I should break free from the Hifiman lineup if for anything just to try another brand.  For now, I am pretty happy with the 2Step + 262 and will find out how the 272 fits into the picture soon.    
  
   
  Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> I for one, knows that the W4 with another cable is unbelievably out of this world and there will be, I am sure, different W4R owners who will post their thoughts in the coming weeks because I have either purchased on their behalf or discussed various cables privately and all have been mightily impressed with this earphone.
> 
> For me personally, I had inklings that, although comfortable, the stock cable was strangling the life out of it. I had my standard W4 cracked open and had a Shure socket installed........I have tried with many cables and the W4 cab reveal all differences in them. I am a believer that the W4 is one of the most uncoloured and revealing earphones that you can buy currently. For me with a exorbitantly expensive silver/gold hybrid cable, it is better sounding than the a stock demo JH16 that I tried Sunday and with better bass.....


----------



## Phraktal

Could someone please tell me the dimensions of the Powerstream barrel used with the WI15 cable?
   
  I'll have to find one elsewhere, as i'm not prepared to pay $38 postage to the UK.


----------



## Communism

Hi, I'm contemplating purchasing the 2SD but I will like to know how much better is this amp as compared to the ibasso p4/d12?
  I know for one this amp is pretty hyped on head fi but I just want to make sure this amp is truely as spectacular as the review say they are and not a FOTM thing.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


communism said:


> Hi, I'm contemplating purchasing the 2SD but I will like to know how much better is this amp as compared to the ibasso p4/d12?
> I know for one this amp is pretty hyped on head fi but I just want to make sure this amp is truely as spectacular as the review say they are and not a FOTM thing.
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  I cannot comment on those specific iBasso amps. I will say that the Stepdance is materially better than the amp incorporated in the DX100 and certainly much better than the iBasso T series. IMHO YMMV.
   
  The popularity of the SD and 2SD is now measurable in years. There is nothing FOTM about it. The issue for some people is the size - or perhaps 'was' since the newer 2SD is pretty small. Personally I still carry around my two year old original Stepdance. It's worth it to me. I also find that there is no other volume control out there that satisfies me.


----------



## ClieOS

cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> ... and certainly much better than the iBasso T series. IMHO YMMV.




Having owned T3D, T4 and the latest T5, I can attest to this statement. T5, with its BTL ground (also a kind of active balanced ground), has a similar tuning of sound to the StepDance, but ultimately it isn't nearly as refined.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Phraktal,
  
  Quote: 





phraktal said:


> Could someone please tell me the dimensions of the Powerstream barrel used with the WI15 cable?
> 
> I'll have to find one elsewhere, as i'm not prepared to pay $38 postage to the UK.


 

 Looking at the description at this page:   http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm
   
  The female side of each of the seven adapters accepts a "5.5mm x 2.1mm" barrel connector.  Thus, the male output connector on the end of the WI15 cable has these dimensions:  * 5.5mm outside diameter x 2.1mm inside diameter.*
   
  For the dimensions needed to connect to your Stepdance, you can refer to the the Stepdance manual, but it happens to be the smallest of the seven adapters included with the Powerstream set:  *3.5mm outside diameter x 1.35 mm inside diameter*.  *A 3.4mm O.D. x 1.3mm I.D. will also work.*  Trust me!  
   
  Make sure that you get the polarity correct before connecting power to the jack on the back of the Stepdance:   Tip positive (+), barrel negative (-) 
   
  I would also recommend you measure the voltage coming out of the WI15 before you connect it to the Stepdance - to ensure that it's truly 15VDC or less.  (Proceed at your own risk, but I've driven my original Stepdance at voltages as high as 15.4 with no apparent ill effect, but that absolutely goes against Jan Meier's instruction to not exceed 15-Volts.)
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

In response to a PM received from yet another member residing in the UK, I have done some research and would like to share my findings (for anyone in the UK who doesn't want to purchase the Powerstream adapter tip set and pay the outrageous shipping charges.)
   
   
*Problem:  How can I connect the Willy WI15 cable to my Stepdance without ordering the Powerstream adapter set from the U.S.A.*
   
   
   
*1st Solution:  *
   
  You could order just this one item:
   
   
  DC power plug with soft plastic cover and strain relief. Low voltage. Solder connections


 Hole..................................1.3mm
 Overall diameter...........3.5mm
 Length.................................10mm
   



   
http://www.radioshackuk.co.uk/epages/BT2533.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2533/Products/777-0313
   
  Cut off the output connector that comes with the WI15 cable and replace it with the above part - allowing you to plug the WI15 cable directly into the Stepdance.  
   
  Soldering is required, but you should be able to find someone willing to do this simple job for a lot less than the cost of the Powerstream adapter set with shipping.  Remember to make the tip positive, with the barrel negative.
   
   
   
*2nd Solution:*
   
  Order the same part as shown above + the following part:
   
  In line DC power socket with hard plastic cover for low voltage. Solder connections


 Hole..................................2.1mm
 Overall diameter...........5.5mm
 Length...................................9mm
 


http://www.radioshackuk.co.uk/epages/BT2533.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2533/Products/777-0984
   
  Again, some soldering will be required, but using these two parts and a short length of two-conductor wire, you could create an adapter cable for use with the unmodified WI15 cable.  You would plug the WI15 into the jack at one end of your adapter cable, then plug the other end of your adapter cable into the Stepdance.
   
  How are your soldering skills?  (or... Do you know someone who can solder?)
   
  Mike


----------



## Grev

Are there any more reviews/impressions of the sound between the Stepdance and the 2Stepdance?


----------



## Communism

2SD or SR-71B?
  Can't make up my mind!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





grev said:


> Are there any more reviews/impressions of the sound between the Stepdance and the 2Stepdance?


 
   
   
  Hi, I haven't been paying attention lately - has anyone posted any impressions that describe a difference in sound quality?


----------



## zilch0md

communism said:


> 2SD or SR-71B?
> Can't make up my mind!




Given that the 2Stepdance offers only a single-ended input, this comparison suggests that you don't intend to take advantage of SR71B's ability to operate fully balanced. That being case, I believe the SR71B can only offer a power advantage (in addition to a slightly less neutral signature - preferred by some but not by others - and a higher price tag) but that power advantage would not be appreciated unless you are using phones that cannot be driven well with the less powerful 2Stepdance. (LCD-2s sound great with the Stepdance using a 15V external power supply, but they sound better still with an amp that delivers more Watts, as with the SR71B or an iBasso PB2 (or a potent desktop amp). But a hard-to-drive headphone like the HE6 actually needs the power of something like the SR71B or PB2 - the 2Stepdance just wouldn't be up to the task.

Keep in mind too that Skylab wrote that, in his opinion, the SR71B is at its best when used fully balanced (paraphrasing his review.)

So... what source will you be using and which headphones?



Mike


----------



## Communism

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Given that the 2Stepdance offers only a single-ended input, this comparison suggests that you don't intend to take advantage of SR71B's ability to operate fully balanced. That being case, I believe the SR71B can only offer a power advantage (in addition to a slightly less neutral signature - preferred by some but not by others - and a higher price tag) but that power advantage would not be appreciated unless you are using phones that cannot be driven well with the less powerful 2Stepdance. (LCD-2s sound great with the Stepdance using a 15V external power supply, but they sound better still with an amp that delivers more Watts, as with the SR71B or an iBasso PB2 (or a potent desktop amp). But a hard-to-drive headphone like the HE6 actually needs the power of something like the SR71B or PB2 - the 2Stepdance just wouldn't be up to the task.
> Keep in mind too that Skylab wrote that, in his opinion, the SR71B is at its best when used fully balanced (paraphrasing his review.)
> So... what source will you be using and which headphones?
> 
> Mike


 
   
   If I were to get the 71B, I will reterminate my cables to balanced(lined out from my iMod) so it means additional cost on top of the already expensive 71B.
  2SD is great but it looks really bulky, as compared to the relatively more slender looking 71B.
  I've read Skylab's reviews and that is the reason why I'm only considering these 2 at the moment, since the L3 is merely transportable.
   
  I'm currently using the HD600, Heir Audio 8A, TDK BA200.
  For portability, I go with the IEMs and for home usage I have my 600s currently being driven by the Little Dot Mk 3.
  I'm hoping to purchase an amp which works well for both IEMs when I'm on the move and being able to drive my 600s back at home.


----------



## zilch0md

Communism,
   
  Given everything you've said, and with the understanding that I've never heard the SR71B, I'd say you would be content with the less expensive 2Stepdance - especially since I think the Stepdance can drive all of your phones, just fine.  
   
  You might want to bring this to the attention of *Ianmedium*, however (with a PM).  He's a big fan of the Stepdance, but has since upgraded to the SR71B (and went balanced).  He has a lot of experience (hundreds of hours) with both amps, using the same source (CLAS + Solo) and the same headphones (LCD-2).  He's the goto guy for anyone trying to decide between Stepdance and SR71B and I long ago came to trust his impressions.
   
  Mike


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi, I haven't been paying attention lately - has anyone posted any impressions that describe a difference in sound quality?


 
   
  Not lately, I still want more opinions!  I've got the stepdance and would really like to know how the 2stepdance compares.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





grev said:


> Not lately, I still want more opinions!  I've got the stepdance and would really like to know how the 2stepdance compares.


 
   
  I am a long time user of the original Stepdance. I heard the 2Stepdance and thought that it sounded great. I doubt that I could easily tell them apart. If there is a difference in sound signature, it is that the 2Stepdance may be just a bit warmer and the Stepdance just a bit crisper but we are talking tiny differences. I am not sure that I will spend another $385 for the size advantage of the 2SD but I have thought about it. It is indeed smaller.


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I am a long time user of the original Stepdance. I heard the 2Stepdance and thought that it sounded great. I doubt that I could easily tell them apart. If there is a difference in sound signature, it is that the 2Stepdance may be just a bit warmer and the Stepdance just a bit crisper but we are talking tiny differences. I am not sure that I will spend another $385 for the size advantage of the 2SD but I have thought about it. It is indeed smaller.


 
   
  Thing is, if you look at my headphone amps inventory in my profile, you would see that I strive for quality in portable amplification.  My philosophy is that headphones is for portability and if I want desktop amps and other gear then I would use my speakers instead.
   
  I am contemplating on the 2stepdance and is leaning towards 'not getting it' at the moment.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





grev said:


> Thing is, if you look at my headphone amps inventory in my profile, you would see that I strive for quality in portable amplification.  My philosophy is that headphones is for portability and if I want desktop amps and other gear then I would use my speakers instead.
> 
> I am contemplating on the 2stepdance and is leaning towards 'not getting it' at the moment.


 
   
  Ah, you already own the Stepdance. Well, don't expect a meaningful difference from the 2SD in terms of sound. It's just smaller.
   
  (It is also meant to have improved battery life by about 50% which could be quite useful for some. It is not important to me since I use rechargeable 9 volts and always carry a spare.)


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Ah, you already own the Stepdance. Well, don't expect a meaningful difference from the 2SD in terms of sound. It's just smaller.
> 
> (It is also meant to have improved battery life by about 50% which could be quite useful for some. It is not important to me since I use rechargeable 9 volts and always carry a spare.)


 
   
  haha, yeah, I have 4 rechargeable 9v batteries so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## zilch0md

To the best of my knowledge, there are only three incentives for "upgrading" from a Stepdance to a 2Stepdance:

1) The case is smaller and its flat, not rounded (which makes it better for stacking with other components).

2) It has a single gain switch under the volume control (instead of two switches on the PCB, inside the case.)

3) It offers about a 50% improvement in play time when using any given battery (internal or external).

I'm eager to stand corrected if I'm found to be misquoting him, but I'll add that Jan Meier has said there's no reason to upgrade in terms of sound quality, as they are essentially identical (paraphrasing his words).

I've been content to stick with the original Stepdance, because I don't stack my portable components, I always use low gain, and I always use a large capacity 15V external battery pack, for the sonic improvements had with the higher voltage. Strike three, you're out - I have no incentive to replace my Stepdance with a 2Stepdance. 

Perhaps, in your case, there is an incentive among those three factors, and maybe there's something I've overlooked.

But for those who don't already have a Stepdance, as we do, Jan Meier has answered the community's wishes by making a good thing better - in three areas that have nothing to do with sound quality.

I would love to see a Jan Meier portable active-balance amp that puts out something like 2 Watts per channel into 50 ohms. It doesn't have to be small - it just has to be transportable. 

The SR71B is said to have the signature RSA house sound - not the colorless, neutral transparency we enjoy with Jan Meier's designs. There's no right or wrong to wanting or not wanting warmth or "musicality" but I know what I want and that's nothing short of a Stepdance with four times as much power. I crave neutrality and detail, but I want the improvement in dynamics and bass control for my LCD-2 that can only be had with more power. 

Last year, I borrowed a Schiit Lyr for 30 days and discovered that despite the benefits that came with six watts per channel, I found its lack of transparency to be very disturbing to my Stepdance-accustomed ears. Even with highly recommended and expensive Mullards, among three pairs of tubes I tried, I could not escape a feint but readily detectable smearing of details that the Stepdance can resolve easily. For me, with my source, my LCD-2s, my ears and my tastes, the diminutive Stepdance way outperforms the Schiit Lyr, despite the huge difference in power. That's how much I love detail (and I wasn't even considering issues of warmth or color had with the tube amp.)

I'm convinced that imaging and soundstage are both at least somewhat dependent on the entire reproduction process, from the original recording all the way to your ears, faithfully retaining low-level (low in volume) data such as decaying specular sounds as well as their reflections from surfaces within the real world space. If an amp smooths out, smears, or altogether loses those low-volume micro-details, so far as I'm concerned, I might as well listen to the stock radio in my car. I enjoy detail. Call it my hangup, if you like.

This is what I believe the Stepdance does so well and people who haven't heard this level of detail, either for the lack of capable equipment, or for that matter, the right recordings or too much ear wax simply don't know what they're missing. They are content with less and will argue that they hear no lack of detail in their rig. Others have heard spectacular detail, but have chosen to seek a smoother sound. At least THEY are doing so deliberately and not out of ignorance. Speaking of whch, for all I know the Stepdance has only reached 8 out of 10 for what's possible, but it's the best I've heard (my gear, my ears).

In search of more power in a portable amp, I've recently ordered an iBasso PB2 (allegedly offering 2.5 Watts into 32 Ohms when using its balanced output). I've also ordered the Toxic Cables Silver Poison (60-inch, with connectors for the PB2 and LCD-2). And lastly, HiFlight's deluxe PB2 Topkit (a bundling of four different sets of opamps and buffers that can be used to customize the PB2's sound). 

My goal is to see if I can reproduce the SQ of my beloved Stepdance with the added virtues of driving my LCD-2 with a lot more power. If I find myself loosing ANY of the Stepdance's virtues, I'll consider the experiment a bust and will be putting the PB2 up for sale. I'm not interested in getting more power at the expense of transparency, neutrality, and detail. My Stepdance is way too enjoyable to take a step backwards.

Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> ...My Stepdance is way too enjoyable to take a step backwards.
> Mike


 
   
  Nicely summarized. That is why I still carry mine around.


----------



## Grev

Thanks, zilch, that's what I like to see.
   
  I have other portable amps as well (as you can see in my profile) and I strive for a portable (or transportable) rig because headphones usage in my mind shouldn't be at a desk.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





grev said:


> [snip]  ...and I strive for a portable (or transportable) rig because headphones usage in my mind shouldn't be at a desk.


 
   
  Grev,
   
  I'm sure you and I have some other kindred spirits out there, but I don't think I've ever heard anyone else express what you've written here, and I couldn't agree more.
   
  Logically, I shouldn't have a problem with being tethered to a desktop amp < DAC < laptop, etc. but emotionally, I'm repulsed by the idea of being forced to enjoy the best that my money can buy at only one location, even if it was at my favorite recliner.  
   
  I absolutely love being able to roam about with my LCD-2 rig, anywhere in the house, including in my favorite recliner, or better still, in my hammock in the back yard, or while walking in the park behind our house, or any of the many places I've taken my rig in the great outdoors or while traveling on business.
   
  I might never buy a desktop amp.  I just can't stand the thought of having to park myself in one spot to enjoy my best rig, while suffering my second-best rig when going portable.  I know this guarantees I'll never reach audio nirvana, but I'll be content just the same.


----------



## Grev

Desktop amps for me are reserved for speakers.  And with speakers, I've found some amazing bargains 2nd hand.
   
  Anyhow, more Stepdance vs 2Stepdance observations will be highly welcomed!
   
  PS our thinking is also the reason why laptops and tablets are out selling desktop computers!


----------



## Phraktal

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Again, some soldering will be required, but using these two parts and a short length of two-conductor wire, you could create an adapter cable for use with the unmodified WI15 cable.  You would plug the WI15 into the jack at one end of your adapter cable, then plug the other end of your adapter cable into the Stepdance.
> How are your soldering skills?  (or... Do you know someone who can solder?)
> 
> Mike


 
   
  Thanks Mike, that's really helpful.  I bought the adaptors from Maplin this afternoon, and will get to soldering an adaptor cable at work on Monday.


----------



## zilch0md

You're welcome, Phraktal!  
   
  Good for you for getting into the DIY thing.  I, for one, don't really enjoy soldering anything (because I'm just not very good at it), but I do it when I'm backed into a corner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Mike


----------



## zachchen1996

How will the j3 w/ cardas interconnect w/ 2stepdance w/ gr07 sound?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> How will the j3 w/ cardas interconnect w/ 2stepdance w/ gr07 sound?


 
   
  Without any experience hearing this combo, I'm guessing the very neutral and transparent 2Stepdance would simply increase the power coming from your Cowan J3 without adding anything else or taking anything away from what you would otherwise hear with the GR07.
   
  Increasing the power to inefficient headphones can dramatically improve bass control (and even midrange) as well as bass extension and overall dynamics or "slam."  But if you're using really efficient IEMs like the VSonic GR07, the improvement might not be detectable and not nearly as dramatic, even if you can hear a difference.
   
  Going on reports in this thread, by Ianmedium, less efficient IEMs, such as his Etymotic ER4S, can be greatly improved by using the 2Stepdance (or Stepdance).  
   
  In short, the 2Stepdance is a great portable amplifier, but if your Cowan J3 is already driving your IEMs well, you don't really need amplification.  
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

A random revelation:  
   
  This nomograph shows why the lesser slew rate (6.4 V/ms) of the OPA209s that are used in the 2Stepdance causes no degradation of sound quality relative to the higher slew rate (27.0 V/ms) of the OPA1611s that are used in the original Stepdance.  (This does not take into account any characteristics other than slew rate that distinguish the OPA209 and OPA1611.)
   

   
  This should dispel any concern about the lower slew rate of the 2Stepdance OPA209s.
   
  For more characteristics that distinguish the op-amps used in the 2Stepdance (OPA209) and the Stepdance (OPA1611), see their datasheets:
   
  OPA209:  http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/opa209.pdf
   
  OPA1611:  http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/opa1611.pdf
   
  Mike


----------



## Armaegis

A fuzzy argument could also be made that opamps with very high slew rates may be more prone to distortions/oscillations.


----------



## kawee

Hi I am new to "head-fi" product and just got 2SD two days ago from the local dealer. In fact, I don't know much about this kinda "head-fi" stuffs.  Now, I am using M10 --> 2SD --> IE80 / HD25. 
   
  Something went wrong with the sound on the 2nd days as the main vocal disappeared (on and off).  Then, I asked the dealer to check it and found out that the problem was cased by the 3.5mm cable (2 of these cables included with the pack of 2SD).   So, they recommended me to change the cable and they only have one cable, which costs USD175 (from ALO audio).  At that time, I did not think too much and then got it (in fact, now I think it is quite expensive).   Is it really make a big difference between normal cable and good one (the expensive one)?
   
  Apart from the cable problem, the sounds with 2SD now is really reallyt great.  Before got the 2SD, I tried so many amp but could not find any one match with my expectation (except Triad L3); however, it is too huge for me to take out everyday.  Few days ago, I found this forums and read much about SD and then I tried and really enjoy the balanced sounds and details in music. Now, I am glad that I made the right choice to take it back home.


----------



## WNBC

Wow, $175 quite a bit for the cable.  I just use the Fiio L3 LOD and it serves me fine.  Big difference can be subjective.  At $175 I would want there to be a big difference.  Personally I would return it but that's me and I'm not opposed to cables but $175 is a bit steep, especially at close to half the cost of the 2SD.  Or if you can get a cheaper cable at another store do some comparisons and get back to us.  If the more expensive cable isn't better just sell it.
   
  Quote: 





kawee said:


> Something went wrong with the sound on the 2nd days as the main vocal disappeared (on and off).  Then, I asked the dealer to check it and found out that the problem was cased by the 3.5mm cable (2 of these cables included with the pack of 2SD).   So, they recommended me to change the cable and they only have one cable, which costs USD175 (from ALO audio).  At that time, I did not think too much and then got it (in fact, now I think it is quite expensive).   Is it really make a big difference between normal cable and good one (the expensive one)?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi kawee!
   
  Yes, that ALO cable is overpriced, in my opinion.    
   
  I don't own this cable, but I have done business with iBasso and this cable appears to be very reasonably priced for what you get:
   

   
http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=54
   
   
  Jan Meier also offers a Qables interconnect cable you might consider:
   

   
http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/  (Select the "Cables" button at the top of this page.)
   
   
  You might want to think hard about getting a right-angle connector at one end of your interconnect cable.  I believe that this greatly reduces the strain on the jack where the right-angle connector is attached.
   
  I've been using a very reasonably priced (comparable to those I've listed above), custom-made interconnect from Milian Acoustics, as seen in these photos:
   

   

   
  http://milianacoustics.com/productlink.php?product=1-AM-AM-YK-SPC-1-0.5
   
  If you order directly from the link I've provided, you will get straight connectors at both ends.  To get a right-angle connector at one end (or both ends), you will have to contact Milian Acoustics to place the order.
   
  I'm very happy with this cable, as it sounds great and has endured a lot of handling over the past 18 months, without failing.  The Kevlar sleeve hasn't even begun to show signs of wear, not surprisingly, but it's very soft and flexible.
   
   
  Going off-topic a bit, I'd also like to comment on your avatar photo.  It seems you are using a Sony PCM-M10 as a player!
   
  I've been using my PCM-M10 as a player almost every day for 18 months, now.
   
*How long have you been using your PCM-M10 as a player (instead of as a recorder)?*
   
*Now that you have a 2Stepdance with an interconnect cable, have you programmed the PCM-M10 to use Line Out instead of Headphone Out?  *(The Audio Out setting is in the PCM-M10's Detail Menu.)
   
  You must be satisfied with the sound of the PCM-M10 - as I am, obviously.  
   
*Have you tried playing any 96-kHz 24-bit WAV files yet?*  
   
  The PCM-M10's sigma-delta DAC plays 96/24 files to Line Out without down-sampling them and I really love the gapless playback of the PCM-M10.
   
  You can purchase and download 96/24 kHz FLAC files from sites like HDTracks.com, then convert them to 96/24kHz WAV files using software such as dbPoweramp.   Note that the PCM-M10 cannot play 88-kHz 24-bit files - if you download any of those, you will have to up-sample them to 96/24 when converting them to WAV.  
   
   
  Congratulations on your purchase of a 2Stepdance - it's a truly great amplifier!   Having purchased some other headphone amps since I first got my Stepdance, it has become very obvious to me that Jan Meier produces very sophisticated designs for the money.  All of the Meier Audio amps offer a lot of no-nonsense bang for the buck.  When you buy Jan's stuff, most of your money is going toward sound quality, without compromise.
   
  Mike


----------



## kawee

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Wow, $175 quite a bit for the cable.  I just use the Fiio L3 LOD and it serves me fine.  Big difference can be subjective.  At $175 I would want there to be a big difference.  Personally I would return it but that's me and I'm not opposed to cables but $175 is a bit steep, especially at close to half the cost of the 2SD.  Or if you can get a cheaper cable at another store do some comparisons and get back to us.  If the more expensive cable isn't better just sell it.


 
   
  I connected with ALO cable to 2SD and the sounds is still unstable.  So,  I returned the cable to the shop and got another headphone in exchange. Also, I requested for a replacement of the 2SD.  The lady in the shop is really nice.  She said that it should not a big problem but still replaced a new one for me.


----------



## kawee

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Going off-topic a bit, I'd also like to comment on your avatar photo.  It seems you are using a Sony PCM-M10 as a player!
> 
> I've been using my PCM-M10 as a player almost every day for 18 months, now.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks Mike.  Thanks for the info regarding the cable and I will have a look. 
   
  For the sound of M10, yes, I really like it sounds so clear and tranparent.   I just have it for a few weeks. As I want to have better sounds, I got the 2SD.  Unfortunately, got another problem with the 2SD.  It now doesn't work after few hours playing.  It cannot be turned on (no light and of course, no sounds). I tried to change the battery and still have no response.  .....oooooops ......need to go to the shop again.  Have you guys got any problem with the 2SD?
   
  Have you guys ever got any problem with the SD / 2SD????


----------



## cooperpwc

The SD and 2SD have pretty good service records IMHO. However there will always be units of any amp that have a faulty component. Get a new one and I expect that you will be happy. Some three years on, I am still. Good luck!


----------



## zilch0md

Yes, I too have had no problems with either of my Stepdance amps (I have two of the original design) and I don't believe this thread has seen any other reports of problems with the 2Stepdance.  
   
  Mike


----------



## Vicks7

Zilch - what case are you using for your rig - it looks great?


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Vicks7,
   
  My "walkabout" case is a *Case Logic TBC-304*, as seen in this gallery: http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/album/view/id/35959/user_id/54793
   
  My "travel" case is an *HPRC 2400F*, as seen in this gallery:  http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/album/view/id/35958/user_id/54793
   
  Mike


----------



## Vicks7

Thanks Mike. I like the look of the Case Logic.


----------



## ClieOS

clieos said:


> Digging up an old thread because Dr. Meier does name his new amp QuickStep. From th description, it seems to be 2SD with stronger build and better EMI resistance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Self-quoting, as we only have this thread in the portable amp forum for now.


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, I believe I was the one who suggested "Quickstep" way back when the 2stepdance was introduced.


----------



## cooperpwc

Moving the discussion over to this thread...
   
   
 This is fantastic actually. I have been wanting a reason to move from the SD the 2SD but I couldn't really justify it just on the saving in size and weight. This new RF shielding on the Quickstep is a big advantage. Those heavy duty jacks look nice too.
  
 This could be a gift to myself in the Fall.


----------



## cooperpwc

Regarding this thread....
   
  In my view, the Quickstep is a natural evolution and further improvement of the Stepdance and 2Stepdance. So this is a good place to continue the discussion. 
   
  The PCStep is a different animal. It has a USB DAC for computer use - the first Meier portable amp in years to offer this. It does not use the same active balanced ground as the Stepdance, 2Stepdance and Quickstep. It looks very nice indeed but I am going to keep it out of this thread title. Someone with a particular interest in the PCStep can start a thread for it at some point.
   
  Me, I am seriously psyched about the Quickstep...!


----------



## sashaw

Just got myself a Stepdance the 1st version. I know it is old but I have to say it sounds amazing.


----------



## zilch0md

Congratulations Sashaw!    
   
  Even Jan Meier has said that the 2Stepdance doesn't offer any sonic advantage over the Stepdance.  
   
  So, welcome to the club!
   
  Mike


----------



## spkrs01

I am pleased that the Quickstep, sweet name, will focus on RF rejection! 
   
  As mentioned in one of my earlier posts on this thread, my 2Stepdance suffers so much from FR interference that I have not listened to it, as a portable amp, at all. Although the sound quality is good, the constant, tizz, buzz and static has made my 2SD totally redundant as a portable solution.


----------



## ClieOS

armaegis said:


> Haha, I believe I was the one who suggested "Quickstep" way back when the 2stepdance was introduced.




Yes, you are. I am glad we can call it QuickStep instead of 3StepDance as that is getting too awkward.



cooperpwc said:


> This could be a gift to myself in the Fall.




Great minds think alike 



zilch0md said:


> Even Jan Meier has said that the 2Stepdance doesn't offer any sonic advantage over the Stepdance.




Judging from the description, I don't think QuickStep will offer any sonic advantage over the original StepDance (or 2SD) as well. I skipped the 2SD last time and stick to the original SD because of that reason but I think I'll go for the QS this time.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, I'm amazed you even remembered. I think "TripleStep" would also have been acceptable (gee, can you tell I'm a dancer or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Wow, I'm amazed you even remembered. I think "TripleStep" would also have been acceptable (gee, can you tell I'm a dancer or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I remembered as well.  You da man, Armaegis!  
   
  I had thought at the time that I could probably find it by searching this thread, but I was confident that it had been you who coined the name Quickstep.
   
  But now, just in case anyone wants confirmation, here is your post from just about one year ago:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-stepdance-2stepdance-and-quickstep-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1650#post_7624978
   
  To me, this is a great example of how Jan Meier LISTENS to his customers, enhancing his products to deliver what they want (and then some).  Consider the features he included in the 2Stepdance to improve the Stepdance:  Longer battery life, a flat case that can be stacked more readily than the curved case, a smaller form factor, and an external gain control switch.   This is all stuff that was lacking in the original Stepdance as discussed here in this thread, and elsewhere.  The 2Stepdance was his response to our discussions and, to my knowledge, nobody ever actually complained to him directly.   Now, he has responded with additional features that are - no doubt about it - a response to our expressed needs (RF shielding, heavy duty jacks, etc.)   And on top of that, he has used a customer-suggested name for his product!  Amazing!  
   
*Thank you, Jan!  *
   
  If I didn't already own two Stepdances, I'd splurge and get a Quickstep.  Maybe, if I'm lucky, I'll drop one in the toilet, accidentally!
   
  Mike


----------



## maguire

When is this Baby available? any price as yet?.....could well be on the radar


----------



## maguire

Ok September........No price as yet.......got it


----------



## cooperpwc

Jan was quite serious about the sockets being heavy duty. Compared to the 2SD innards these look quite robust. And they are screwed into place where they protrude _through _the faceplate.
   
   

   
  The placement also changes with the headphone jack closer to the left edge of the amp than on either the SD or 2SD. That should work well. Those protruding jacks are cool. The Quickstep looks like it means business.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I remembered as well.  You da man, Armaegis!
> 
> I had thought at the time that I could probably find it by searching this thread, but I was confident that it had been you who coined the name Quickstep.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Actually, I found my original mention of it... with Jan even saying he might name his next amp...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/552179/the-past-and-the-future-of-meier-audio/15#post_7454914


----------



## zilch0md

Wow, that is indeed an older post.  
   
  Be proud, he who named the Quickstep!


----------



## Armaegis

Now where are my royalties?


----------



## sashaw

From the picture on the website, it seems come with an internal DAC as well.


----------



## cooperpwc

No. That's the PCStep that has a DAC.


----------



## sashaw

Right, that's PCStep, not quickstep, I didn't scroll down enough to see the quickstep.


----------



## maguire

Is there Size difference between Quickstep and 2Stepdance?


----------



## cooperpwc

I checked that before. The measurements on the Meier site suggest that the Quickstep is shorter in length by 1 millimeter. So essentially no difference.


----------



## maguire

Ok sorry but that I see you have indeed mentioned that on the first page......


----------



## cooperpwc

chowyeung has some great unboxing photos and early impressions of the Quickstep (and PCStep) here. His pre-release units are apparently exactly like the pending final products.


----------



## Anaxilus

What is the DAC in the PC step out of curiousity?


----------



## chowyeung

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> What is the DAC in the PC step out of curiousity?


 
   
  My MacBook Air shows that it is "Burr-Brown Japan PCM2702".


----------



## Armaegis

Does anyone know what was the dac in the 3move?


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,
   
  "Does anyone know what was the dac in the 3move?"
   
  The 3MOVE did use the PCM2702. It is a very decent one-chip solution. Not really high-end but very enjoyable in its standard implementation.
   
  The PCSTEP uses the same chip. However, there is a major difference in that I have modified the standard implementation and thus have been able to improve sound quality noticably.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## Armaegis

Thanks Jan.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  just a quick note that the QUICKSTEP is now available. More info can be found on my website.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## cooperpwc

So the price is $385 including shipping outside the EU, [size=11pt]€[/size]345 within. That is about what I expected.
   
  I cannot spring for this just yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fortunately my original Stepdance is still rocking and rolling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We can look forward to seeing some more impressions of the Quickstep soon.


----------



## googleli

Does the Quickstep have 15V DC input like the Stepdance does? I lent my Stepdance to a guy and may never see its return unfortunately. The sound of 15V Stepdance with LCD2 never fails to amaze me.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


googleli said:


> I lent my Stepdance to a guy and may never see its return unfortunately.


 
   
  Ouch!
   
  Quote: 





> Does the Quickstep have 15V DC input like the Stepdance does? ... The sound of 15V Stepdance with LCD2 never fails to amaze me.


 
   
  According to Jan's site, it has that same spec as the Stepdance:
   
  [size=x-small]Supply voltage: 6 .. (9) .. 15 Volts DC[/size]


----------



## zilch0md

Joy!


----------



## rasmushorn

Subscribed. 
   
  I wish the Quickstep had a DAC like the PCstep. In that way one device would cover two. I quess that when soundquality has highest priority it is the best solution to keep them apart?


----------



## zilch0md

Keeping the DAC and the amp in separate cases is not necessary for sound quality, but it's nice to keep them separate so that you can enjoy more control when tailoring the sound of the entire chain to your tastes.
   
  I've never found products like the HiFiMan HM-801 or the iBasso DX100 appealing because you're committing to so much in a single box.  They're convenient for carry and use, but if the amp is weak, or the DAC is not your cup of tea, or the player interface is clumsy, you're stuck with all of it. 
   
  Mike


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Keeping the DAC and the amp in separate cases is not necessary for sound quality, but it's nice to keep them separate so that you can enjoy more control when tailoring the sound of the entire chain to your tastes.
> 
> I've never found products like the HiFiMan HM-801 or the iBasso DX100 appealing because you're committing to so much in a single box.  They're convenient for carry and use, but if the amp is weak, or the DAC is not your cup of tea, or the player interface is clumsy, you're stuck with all of it.
> 
> Mike


 
  That's right. I am sure my iPhone is going to be my DAP for a long time and right now I am saving for a CLAS + Quickstep setup to drive my T5p.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> I wish the Quickstep had a DAC like the PCstep. In that way one device would cover two. I quess that when soundquality has highest priority it is the best solution to keep them apart?


 
   
   


zilch0md said:


> Keeping the DAC and the amp in separate cases is not necessary for sound quality, but it's nice to keep them separate so that you can enjoy more control when tailoring the sound of the entire chain to your tastes.
> 
> I've never found products like the HiFiMan HM-801 or the iBasso DX100 appealing because you're committing to so much in a single box.  They're convenient for carry and use, but if the amp is weak, or the DAC is not your cup of tea, or the player interface is clumsy, you're stuck with all of it.
> 
> Mike


 
   
  Actually I was thinking the same as Rasmushorn. I would really like it if the Quickstep had the PCStep's DAC built-in. There is no downside other than the extra cost and it could be quite handy. I probably won't get the PCStep because the amp section doesn't have the active balanced ground.
   
  (Perhaps the balanced ground and DAC circuitry cannot both fit inside that small case.)


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> (Perhaps the balanced ground and DAC circuitry cannot both fit inside that small case.)


 
   
  Pfft, all Jan has to do is stuff yet another board layer and fold space time a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  You know what would be awesome? A modular dacboard that could be plugged in (probably where the battery would be) for PC use, but taken out for portable use. Probably too niche to be a really viable commercial product though.


----------



## cooperpwc

It occurs to me that the real limitation on the Quickstep incorporating a DAC, and therefore the reason for Jan producing the PCStep alternative, is that USB may not provide enough power for the active balanced ground amplification. The ability of the PCStep to run entirely off USB power is indeed handy.
   
  However... I am going to recommend that Jan also consider releasing a 'Quickstep PC'. This would be a Quickstep incorporating a DAC section. It would draw no power from USB, even for the DAC section during USB DAC mode. (Or USB DAC power could perhaps be jumper selectable although I personally wouldn't use it.)
   
  This clean battery operation would provide the highest possible sound quality consistent with the Quickstep design ethos. It would also differentiate it from the PCStep, i.e. different models for different users.
   
  What do you think, Jan? The Quickstep PC would be a fine product!


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Head-Fillows,
   
  > I wish the Quickstep had a DAC like the PCstep.
   
  > I quess that when soundquality has highest priority it is the best solution to keep them apart?
   
  Problem is space. A quickstep with a decent DAC would be pretty large.
   
  > USB may not provide enough power for the active balanced ground amplification.
   
  That's not a real problem. But an amp like the QUICKSTEP does deserve a truly high-end DAC. And that implies a technical solution that is way more complicated and space-consuming than the one on the PCSTEP. A decent DAC-section (with 24/192 USB and digital inputs) requires at least 5 IC's extra (DAC-IC, S/PDIF-receiver-IC, USB-receiver-IC, flash-IC, input-selection-IC. That would be quite a big amp!
   
  The PCSTEP is a very nice upgrade (both amp-wise and DAC-wise) over any standard soundcard. And for a very nice price (which will be considerably lower than that of the QUICKSTEP)!
   
  Life is a compromise!
   

   
  Jan


----------



## zilch0md

> Originally Posted by *cooperpwc *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I second the motion!  I'd love to see a Jan Meier-designed, portable, battery-powered DAC+AMP.   
   
  Especially since I, personally, am not impressed with how the iBasso DB2 sounds, at least with USB input.  The DB2 uses an internal battery pack, even when using USB input, but it resides apart from the iBasso PB2 amplifier - requiring two 100x55x22mm devices and the use of an interconnect.
   
  Frankly, in my growing, but admittedly limited experience, Jan Meier's portables are the only portables that offer the neutral, uncolored, transparent sound that I crave, without sounding in the least bit harsh, glaring, sibilant, clinical, or analytical.  
   
  Take your pick of any adjective typically used to describe the least desirable traits that are stereotypically associated wiith solid state gear - none of them can be applied to any of Jan Meier's offerings, desktop or portable.
   
  Ray Samuels produces some nice gear, no doubt, but I'm not even interested in auditioning it because I've read again and again, from multiple reviewers, that he has a "house sound" that's described as dark, colored, or even "fun."  I liken these descriptions of RSA amps to how people describe the Sennheiser HD650 vs. the more accurate HD600.   
   
  The only threat I see to Jan Meier's monopoly on truly neutral, transparent, portable gear is CEntrance - with their forthcoming HiFi-M8 - a combination DAC + amp for portable use.  In my experience, only CEntrance competes with the "house sound" of Jan Meier - or should I say, with the total lack of a "house sound" offered by Jan Meier?  
   
  The HiFi-M8 will offer balanced output via TWO Neutrik combo jacks that each support both single-ended 1/4-inch TRS plugs and XLR.  This will give users the choice of running one headphone balanced or two headphones single-ended (simultaneously).  When not running on its internal lithium-ion pack, the HiFi-M8 will accept any external power supply in the range of 9V to 24V DC and polarity is rectified so that you don't have to worry about tip positive vs. tip negative - you can virtually use any power supply that produces 9V to 24V DC, as long as it meets some minimum amperage (for which I've not seen any specification, yet).  
   
  I have reason to believe (but can't prove it) that the HiFi-M8 will be equipped with a 4-cell lithium-ion battery, producing 16.8V when fully charged (4.2V per cell). I'm conjecturing that they are following RSA's lead in using a 4-cell battery (as with the SR-71B) vs. iBasso, who missed the mark with their PB2, in using only a 3-cell, 12.6V battery.  The difference in sound quality is remarkable when operating without an external battery pack or power supply, because the higher the supply voltage (16.8V vs. 12.6V, for example) the better most op-amps sound.  
   
  Per their datasheets, most op-amps deliver their lowest THD and noise when supply voltages are somewhere just below the op-amp's absolute maximum permissible supply voltage.  Typically, they perform best at a supply voltage of 15V, where their absolute maximum supply voltage is typically 18V.  I'm stereotyping all op-amps used in audio gear, as there is considerable variation seen in the datasheets -and- depending on the amp's design, there's not necessarily a direct correlation between the voltage coming out of a battery pack and the voltage supplied to the op-amp, but the pattern is obvious:*  Most portable amps sound best when supplied with the amp designer's stated maximum permissible supply voltage.*  The Stepdance sounds best at 15V, the iBasso PB2 at 16V, and the Triad L3 at 32V, for example - yes, the L3 can handle a supply voltage of 32V and benefits by doing so.  
   
  Any portable amp that starts out at 16.8V with a fully charged 4-cell battery (i.e. RSA SR-71B), has a distinct advantage over an amp  that starts out with a 12.6V 3-cell battery  (i.e. iBasso PB2).  During use, the supply voltage tapers until the lithium-ion pack must be recharged at the point where the voltage reaches 3.0 V per cell (9.0V for a 3-cell pack or 12.0V for a 4-cell pack). * Thus, when fully charged, an iBasso PB2 is running at a voltage that's only 5% higher than a fully discharged SR-71B - 12.6V vs. 12.0V.*  *That's significant*,* *but you'll not see it discussed in the vast majority of reviews of either the SR-71B or the PB2.  Just as I had found significant improvement in sound quality when using the Stepdance with the Energizer XP8000 regulated to 15V, I've since found a similar improvement in sound quality is had when using the iBasso PB2 with the XP8000 regulated to 16V.  CEntrance appears to be following the SR-71B route with their HiFi-M8 combo DAC + amp portable, in using a 16.8V, 4-cell internal battery - but I might be wrong about this - we won't know for sure until the HiFi-M8 is released (at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, October 12.)
   
  Here are some more features from the only portable DAC + amp that has any chance, in my opinion, of sounding as good (neutral and truly transparent) as Jan Meier's portables:  The CEntrance HiFi-M8 will include a battery state of charge indicator (with 3 LED's).  Unlike the iBasso PB2, it will only offer USB connectivity (no coaxial or TOSLINK inputs) - which makes sense given that CEntrance does USB so well (with their jitter-free, bit-perfect adaptive vs. asynchronous technology) and given that I've been unable to find any battery-powered, portable transports with S/PDIF output, other than the long discontinued iRiver H120 and H140.  If you're going to be tethered to a laptop, why not use USB? And this product is likely to work well with an iPad, via the camera connection kit (CCK), because it won't rely on the USB port for power (at least I don't think so, given what I've read so far.)  
   
  Then again, CEntrance has said that the HiFi-M8 power switch has three positions (On - OFF - On), with the two On positions allowing the user to select between two, as yet unannounced modes of operation.  I wouldn't be surprised to learn that one mode allows the DAC to be powered by a USB port, where the other mode allows the DAC to use either the internal battery pack (or external power if it's supplied at the power jack).  I doubt that the the two power modes switch both the DAC and the amp section between using USB power vs. battery or external power.  This might be possible if the HiFi-M8 was no more potent than than a DACport, but it offers balanced output.  So, even if the HiFi-M8 has an amp section no more potent than two DACports twinned together into a new chassis, a single USB port could not supply sufficient current to drive both the DAC and the balanced-output amp section, excluding any use of the internal battery or an external supply.  No, I think the three-position power switch will just determine where the DAC section gets its power.  An iPad with CCK would likely force the user to use the the internal battery, exclusively, where a decent laptop USB port could supply sufficient current to power the DAC section without relying on the internal battery.  
   
  Blah, blah, blah...
   
  I apologize for the brain dump, here, but in closing, I'd like to join you in encouraging Jan Meier to offer the DAC + amp combo you've suggested, as, again, I wouldn't be interested in such a product from the likes of any other designer besides CEntrance, as, in my experience, only CEntrance and Jan Meier offer the clean, detailed, transparent sound I crave.  Having everything in one box would be very convenient, but I'm not interested if it can't deliver the transparency that Jan delivers.
   
  Mike


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> Dear Head-Fillows,
> 
> > I wish the Quickstep had a DAC like the PCstep.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Would you consider making a slim/portable dac only? Something stackable with the quickstep for those who carry bundles around. Or perhaps for those who already have nice amps but would like to have a Meier inspired dac.


----------



## rasmushorn

Thanks for the answer Jan. I would prefer a Quickstep with the soundquality it has and in the current size. It is great to have the option to pair it with a CLAS for portable use. I prefer other options for desktop use anyway. My iQube has started to make noise in one channel and burns battery very fast so I am soon going to order a Quickstep.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Would you consider making a slim/portable dac only? Something stackable with the quickstep for those who carry bundles around. Or perhaps for those who already have nice amps but would like to have a Meier inspired dac.


 
   
   





 That would be nice!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> Dear Head-Fillows,
> 
> > I wish the Quickstep had a DAC like the PCstep.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the reply, Jan. I remain all-in on the Stepdance / Quickstep as the amplifiers to power my low (16 ohm) impedance headphones both at home and on the road. (And I have been trying many others during my visits to Hong Kong.) The Stepdance is fast and neutral and utterly black (zero hiss) with both my ES5 and my Piano Forte IX.
   
  So now I am looking for a better DAC to use with the Stepdance at home with the PF IX. And that is where It will stay permanently once I get a Quickstep for the road.


----------



## pjw241142

I have just ordered a Quickstep which I am sure will be a big upgrade from my "long in the tooth" 2Move. Jan's customer service in the process has been exemplary. 
   
  The idea of a separate portable Meier DAC appeals to me as well rather than a combined Amp+DAC. Although there is the CLAS, the problem is that it is very expensive due to import duties and I prefer being able to deal with Jan directly as I live in Scotland and not the USA. Jan obviously has a lot of experience with DACs not least with the Stagedac which is a product I have really enjoyed. 
   
  Jan, what are your thoughts on this - or having read one of your earlier posts you have enough to keep you busy & maintain the work/life balance. What do you think?


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Head-Fillows.
  
  > Would you consider making a slim/portable dac only?
   
  Right now I have no such plans, sorry!
   
  I do have plans for a small amp/DAC combination but it will not be portable. It will be of the size of the ROCK, just a little bit longer. So it is very transportable. but it will be powered by mains.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> I do have plans for a small amp/DAC combination but it will not be portable. It will be of the size of the ROCK, just a little bit longer. So it is very transportable. but it will be powered by mains.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jan


 
   
  Very interesting, Jan. Will this have the stepped attenuator and active balanced ground? (if you are willing to reveal this...)


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Cooperpwc,
   
  No, the amp-part will be similar to the ROCK. There will just be a DAC section added (S/PDIF, TOSLINK, USB 24/192). The idea is to provide a small, compact, but very nicely sounding amp/DAC that is still very affordable. I do have high hopes.
   


 Jan


----------



## cooperpwc

Jan, that sounds pretty good.
   
  I thought that you were planning to slow the pace a bit and get some balance in your life. It's not so easy, is it?


----------



## Armaegis

What is this "life" that you speak of? There is only headfi...


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,
   
  " I thought that you were planning to slow the pace a bit and get some balance in your life. It's not so easy, is it?"
   
  "What is this "life" that you speak of? There is only headfi..."
   
   
  Unfortunately both of you are right!
   
  :-?
   
  Jan


----------



## zachchen1996

how is this amp compared to the alo rxmk3? Would the quickstep be better for use with iems?


----------



## zilch0md

Heads-up!  
   
  I just noticed that Jan Meier is currently running a special on the Corda 2Stepdance.  
   
  I don't know when it started, nor how long it will last, but if you're interested, go to this link and click "Specials."
   
http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Yep. The same price is on the Amplifiers page. It is a good deal.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> how is this amp compared to the alo rxmk3? Would the quickstep be better for use with iems?


 
   
  I have never heard the MK3. 
   
  Since you asked, two things which may be relevant:
  - ALO is not publishing the output impedance of the MKIII so we don't know what it is. The Quickstep is <1 ohm which is ideal for low impedance IEMs. (<1 ohm works well with everything.)
  - A number of people are sending the MK3 back to have the gain lowered to reduce hiss, some more than once. (Check the thread.) Meier Audio active balanced ground amplifiers are well-known for being hiss-free even with sensitive IEMs.
   
  (To be clear, I am in no position to otherwise compare these amps.)


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  just to set things straight.
   
  The STEPDANCE, 2STEPDANCE, and QUICKSTEP have a digital volume control in which sound decreases and increases in discrete steps.
   
  On the STEPDANCE the lowest gain setting was a little bit too high for a few customers in which case I simply reduced the overall gain.
   
  On the 2STEPDANCE and on the QUICKSTEP the gain is lower by default. They should work fine, even with very fine IEM's.
   
  Hiss is no problem with these amps. Due to their concept background noise decreases with decreasing gain factor (unlike most other amps). Thereby it always remains inaudible (at normal listening levels).
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## cooperpwc

Am I the only one who thinks that Meier Audio needs a Facebook page so that we can Like it?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Meier Audio needs a Facebook page so that we can Like it?


 
  I like it very much even though Meier only has a normal website. But if you made a FAN-page I would like that too...


----------



## cooperpwc

Hmm.... I am not the type to make a fan page. But if Jan makes a Meier Audio page, I shall Like it.
   
  (I already Like Westone and Final Audio. Of my favorites in this hobby, Meier Audio is the one that is missing.)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'd be a fan on facebook.  I have too many amps, so I've been bad about keeping up with Jan's new models.  I still own the 3MOVE, HeadFive and HeadSix though, with no plans to ever part with them.  The 3MOVE and HeadFive still sound a little better with crossfeed turned on than my Headroom Microamp.  Software crossfeeds (Canz3D and TB_Isone Pro) are still too difficult to set up properly, and so I sometimes turn to these amps when I want to listen to some old stereo recordings that have too much separation between channels (Bill Evans, Beatles, etc).


----------



## zilch0md

I've discovered when comparing these two chains...
   
  WAV -> Foobar -> USB -> DACmini CX with 1-Ohm impedance mod -> SE530
   
  WAV -> Foobar -> USB -> DACmini CX with 1-Ohm impedance mod -> Line Out -> 15V-powered Stepdance -> SE530
   
*... the Stepdance has absolutely no hiss with the SE530 - it's completely black (with my ears), but in comparison, at normal listening volumes, the DACmini CX with 1-Ohm impedance has a detectable, though not annoying hiss with the SE530.*
   
  I hadn't noticed it the first few times I used the SE530 with the DACmini CX (1-Ohm), but when going back and forth between the two amps, it became apparent.
   
  Also:  The DACmini CX (1-Ohm) strikes me as being just a little brighter and perhaps (I'm not sure) a little more detailed than the 15V Stepdance, when using the SE530.  This difference in brightness (and detail?) can't be heard (my ears) when using LCD-2 rev.1 instead of SE530, as the LCD-2 just isn't as resolving as the SE530.
   
  Otherwise, the overall sound of the DACmini CX (1-Ohm) is very similar to the Stepdance, excluding a difference in dynamics heard with less efficient headphones (where the DACmini CX offers a power advantage).  
   
  Overall, the Meier Stepdance and the CEntrance DACmini CX (1-Ohm) sound as if they came from the same stable. 
   
  Mike


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I've discovered when comparing these two chains...
> 
> WAV -> Foobar -> USB -> DACmini CX with 1-Ohm impedance mod -> SE530
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm thinking that in the past I posted that the original DACport and Stepdance sounded like cousins as well.  I may just try to find my old posts now.
   
  EDIT - Found something...
   
   


> anaxilus said:
> 
> 
> > @HPA
> ...


----------



## zilch0md

Yes, indeed!   I've said this before, but I believe anyone who likes the sound of Jan Meier's products is likely to be content with CEntrance stuff, as well.  
   
  There's some variation within each product line, of course, but their goals appear to be the same in terms of sound signature.   I'm a big fan boy of both companies, thanks in part to you, Larry!
   
  Mike


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,
   
  " Am I the only one who thinks that Meier Audio needs a Facebook page so that we can Like it? "
   
  Facebook???
   
  What's that????
   
  .........
   
  I'm too old for stuff like that!!!!!
   

   
  Jan
   
  P.S. The PCSTEP is now available!


----------



## cheeq88

Hey all,
   
  This might be very very old news, but I've found an extremely cheap way of getting a 12v or 15v DC wall power supply for you americans (and the rest of us with a power plug converter).
   
  Consists of:

 12v AC/DC plug or 15v AC/DC plug
 El-cheapo adaptor a or adaptor b (could someone check adaptor b as it the male section seems like it is 3.5/1.2mm i'm not sure if this would work)
   
  All for less than US $4-8. 
   
  Could someone check the specs on all of those components to make sure they're appropriate?
   
  Cheers,
   
  edit: i'm not really sure that it's cheap either, but i'm more curious if it should work?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





cheeq88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This might be very very old news, but I've found an extremely cheap way of getting a 12v or 15v DC wall power supply for you americans (and the rest of us with a power plug converter).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ad-Aware is warning me against visiting all four of your links as possible sources of malware. Just FYI.


----------



## cheeq88

Mmmm, that's odd, maybe it doesn't like the redirect through eBay Australia or the really long web addresses.

The names of the items are: 
12v plug: 100-240V AC to DC Adapter Converter 12V 1A Power Supply for CCTV System US Plug
15v plug: NEW 5.5X2.1 US PLUG USA DC 15V 1A Switching Power Supply adapter 100-240 AC
Adaptor a: 1 x DC Power Jack 5.5mm Female to 3.5mm Male Plug Cable Wire for CCTV Cameras 
Adaptor b: 1 DC Power 5.5mm Female to 3.5mm Male Jack Converter Plug Adapter Laptop Direct 

Adaptor b looks very similar to the one you get in the powerstream set but the inner diameter is 1.2 instead of 1.35.


----------



## cooperpwc

The combination of the UD100 + Stepdance is great driving my Piano Forte IX. I rotate 9V li-Ion batteries through the Stepdance which produces lots of clean current to drive the 16 ohm load. This is my favorite home rig right now.


----------



## zilch0md

Check this out fellow Stepdance owners!
   
  JDS Labs sells a coaxial power adapter for their cMoy BB v2.03 amp that fits the power jack on the back of a Stepdance:
   
http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=PSTWX07
   

   
   
   Quote:
   


> Converts a standard 5.5mm DC plug to the 3.5mm size used by the cMoyBB v2.03. Slips on and off by hand, no soldering required. Economical way to use an existing power adapter!


 
   
  Prior to finding this, just now, the only way I knew to get your hands on one of these was to buy the *PowerStream PST-WX07 connector assortment* (which is still an option, but they charge an arm and a leg for international shipping, where JDS Labs might be more reasonable with shipping costs - I really don't know.)
   
  It's nice to have another source for this hard-to-find item, when trying to assemble all of this.
   
  Mike


----------



## cheeq88

mmm do the ebay items i listed above do the same thing?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cheeq88 said:


> mmm do the ebay items i listed above do the same thing?


 
   
  The links you provided for the two adapters (a and b) seem to be the same link, and that product looks fine, to me.  The description includes this text:
   
   


> [size=large] Female :
> - Hole Diameter: 5.5 mm
> - Pin Diameter: 2.1 mm[/size]
> [size=large]  [/size]
> ...


 
   
  I think that would work well with Stepdance or 2Stepdance, and it would provide a little strain relief, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I think that would work well with Stepdance or 2Stepdance, and it would provide a little strain relief, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Add Quickstep to the list. Quite sure that the power input hasn't changed. The specs are the same.


----------



## cheeq88

yeah, i've corrected the second link, but the inner diameter is 1.2mm though, which im not sure would work.


----------



## cheeq88

hey power gurus, i've got a toshiba laptop power pack putting out 15v at 4A, however i'm reading 15.29v using a multimeter. In your experience, what's the highest voltage that people get away with? is it too high?
   
  edit: turns out it doesn't have a a 5.5 mm plug so i can't use the slip on barel attachment, but the question still stands about the voltage.


----------



## zilch0md

Jan Meier says we shouldn't exceed 15V - so proceed at your own risk. 
   
  David McKrell of CEntrance recently told me that supplying too high a voltage into the DACmini CX (supplying 21 V instead of 19 V, for example) might appear to work just fine, but that it could shorten the life of the unit, eventually.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  all parts of the QUICKSTEP/STEPDANCE models are specified for at least 16V. Thus 15.3V will not be a problem.
   
  The amps have been specified for 15V use since 16V powersupplies are very rare. They normally have 9, 12, or 15V.
   
  The sizes of the powerinputs are indeed the same for all models.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## cheeq88

thanks Jan. very helpful as always.


----------



## zilch0md

Yes!  Thank you Jan!


----------



## DTrewwye

Can anyone recommend a Wall Adapter for use in Singapore to charge the Stepdance? (12 - 14V, linear regulated).  Searching around I can't seem to find one
   
  Singapore has a mains of 230V at 50Hz, and compatible plugs are the UK ones.


----------



## maguire

So will the XP8000 with that WI1 cable be ok for Australia? Meaning just power adapter plug needed?
   
  Also Is there anyone who has tried the UM Miracle or Merlin with this amp?........I really need to know


----------



## pdiddypdler

Has anyone compared the PCStep with the Quickstep?
  How does the amp section of the PCStep compare with the Quickstep? Big difference?
   
  Cheers,


----------



## rasmushorn

pdiddypdler said:


> Has anyone compared the PCStep with the Quickstep?
> How does the amp section of the PCStep compare with the Quickstep? Big difference?
> 
> Cheers,




There was a comparison between the two in another thread. But it did not describe the sound differences that well. So it would be interesting with more comparisons if anyone get a chance to listen to both for a while.


----------



## pdiddypdler

Stepdance / Quickstep owners,
   
  Are these amps easily capable of driving headphones like the DT880, HD600/650, HE400? I'd like to use it at home for full size HP's as well as IEM's.
   
  Wondering whether the Objective2 would be a better choice for purely home use...
   
  Also is there any channel imbalance or hiss at very low volumes with sensitive IEM's?


----------



## Gibraltar

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> Stepdance / Quickstep owners,
> 
> Are these amps easily capable of driving headphones like the DT880, HD600/650, HE400? I'd like to use it at home for full size HP's as well as IEM's.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I use the 2Stepdance on high gain mode with FitEar TG334s and at normal listening volumes the background 100% black. If you max the volume some hiss will appear, but you would never actually listen like this. On low gain mode you may have to turn up the volume enough that a bit of hiss appears.
   
  The 2Stepdance uses an analog pot to configure an array of resistors to set the volume. This is one of the best volume control implementations I've seen because it guarantees perfect channel balance at any volume level and avoids the pitfalls of a digital volume control implementation. The only other equipment I'm aware of that uses a similar setup is Accuphase, and that's some of best stuff money can buy.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





gibraltar said:


> I use the 2Stepdance on high gain mode with FitEar TG334s and at normal listening volumes the background 100% black. If you max the volume some hiss will appear, but you would never actually listen like this. On low gain mode you may have to turn up the volume enough that a bit of hiss appears.
> 
> The 2Stepdance uses an analog pot to configure an array of resistors to set the volume. This is one of the best volume control implementations I've seen because it guarantees perfect channel balance at any volume level and avoids the pitfalls of a digital volume control implementation. The only other equipment I'm aware of that uses a similar setup is Accuphase, and that's some of best stuff money can buy.


 
   
  I heard no hiss with the TG334 and Stepdance. Maybe you listen louder than I do.
   
  Actually if you can use high gain mode with the TG334, you are listening much louder than I do. I was near the bottom of the volume pot on low gain (within 4.5 to 9 db or so)***. That's with the 1 Vrms iPod Classic. Sources don't usually get any quieter.
   
  Generally the active balanced ground does about as good a job as you could hope for in eliminating hiss with sensitive IEMs. ES5 is also completely black.
   
  The volume control is indeed fine.
   
** *[Edit: FYI my Stepdance has the 'low gain mod" which lowers low gain to unity gain, i.e. the same level as the 2Stepdance and Quickstep.]


----------



## Avi

For what it is worth, I hear a hiss when the volume is above around 80% on my original Stepdance, on both high and low gain. I would *NEVER* listen at that high a volume regularly, so it does not matter. At the volumes I listen to, the Stepdance is black (outside the "clicks" when changing volume due to the digital pot).


----------



## cheeq88

i drive my hd600's no problem, i've not had any other amps though, but i really enjoy them. they are dead silent as well.


----------



## antberg

Well that's a big - never


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





antberg said:


> Well that's a big - never


 
   
  I'd like to continue enjoying my music for another half a dozen or so decades (I should be so lucky), and want to keep my hearing as healthy as possible.


----------



## Gibraltar

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I heard no hiss with the TG334 and Stepdance. Maybe you listen louder than I do.
> 
> Actually if you can use high gain mode with the TG334, you are listening much louder than I do. I was near the bottom of the volume pot on low gain (within 4.5 to 9 db or so). That's with the 1 Vrms iPod Classic. Sources don't usually get any quieter.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh, you know what, I'm using a Sony player, which has a much lower level line out than normal, so I probably need to turn up the volume more to get the same listening level. Either way, I agree that at any normal listening level you achieve a completely black background with the 2Stepdance.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





maguire said:


> So will the XP8000 with that WI1 cable be ok for Australia? Meaning just power adapter plug needed?
> 
> Also Is there anyone who has tried the UM Miracle or Merlin with this amp?........I really need to know


 
   
   
  Hi maguire,
   
  I've been offline for about a week, so I apologize for the delay, but yes, it would be fine for use in Australia.  I know that Head-Fi member Duke40 uses the larger XP18000 there.
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## cheeq88

Yep, I've got the xp8000 in oz too. We can get the willy 15v cable sent to us under the free tips for life scheme for $16.90, and the adapter I mentioned in one of my previous posts for couple of dollars


----------



## zluk

I wonder how this amp sounds with westone 4r!


----------



## maguire

cheeq88.....can you please direct me to where you got this please.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zluk said:


> I wonder how this amp sounds with westone 4r!


 
   
  The Stepdance (same amp as the Quickstep but older and bigger) sounds great with the Westone 4. Fast, clean, crisp and utterly black: no hiss.
   
  (I have to get a Quickstep - I will eventually - but I don't actually mind the heft of my Stepdance. We have grown quite attached.)


----------



## maguire

Sure is hard parting company with something that you've gotten quite attached to, especially when it does everything so well.....tough descision I think.....But I can see why you would want the Quickstep.....Do you have room for both maybe?
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Stepdance (same amp as the Quickstep but older and bigger) sounds great with the Westone 4. Fast, clean, crisp and utterly black: no hiss.
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Sure is hard parting company with something that you've gotten quite attached to, especially when it does everything so well.....tough descision I think.....But I can see why you would want the Quickstep.....Do you have room for both maybe?


 
   
  Actually I do. The Stepdance would stay at home for driving my Piano Forte IX. In that context, the extra weight and size is a plus. The Quickstep would then be my portable.
   
  The thing that is slowing me down is that so much good stuff is coming out right now - and generally it is higher priority since the Stepdance does its dual duty well. For example, I just pre-ordered an iPad Mini...


----------



## maguire

Mate.....I know exactly how you feel....I would already have the Quickstep by now myself....


----------



## rasmushorn

Yeah...I just ordered a Quickstep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...my first amplifier purchase in almost two years.
   
  I am getting tired of the all the RF-noise in my iQube since most of my listening is from Spotify on the iPhone...


----------



## cooperpwc

Great, rasmushorn, we need some more impressions. I am especially looking forward to hearing how it does filtering out the iPhone RF interference.


----------



## zilch0md

Here's a quick note regarding Jan Meier's fantastic customer service...
   
  For fear of setting up expectations that might leave Jan feeling obliged to go the extra mile when it would be unreasonable to do so, I'm going to omit the details of our recent transaction, but I am nevertheless compelled to shout my praises for Jan Meier - he bent over backwards and then some to do some repair work on one of my two Stepdance amps.
   
  It would be nearly impossible to exaggerate Jan Meier's commitment to customer satisfaction.  In a niche market like Head-Fi, vendors like Jan Meier are very precious.
   
  Mike


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Here's a quick note regarding Jan Meier's fantastic customer service...
> 
> For fear of setting up expectations that might leave Jan feeling obliged to go the extra mile when it would be unreasonable to do so, I'm going to omit the details of our recent transaction, but I am nevertheless compelled to shout my praises for Jan Meier - he bent over backwards and then some to do some repair work on one of my two Stepdance amps.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I can only echo that! I have bought a few amps from Jan through the years and it has always been a pleasure to do business with him.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> It would be nearly impossible to exaggerate Jan Meier's commitment to customer satisfaction.  In a niche market like Head-Fi, vendors like Jan Meier are very precious.


 
   
  Agreed. I have nothing but praise for Dr. Meier and his customer service.


----------



## rasmushorn

I received my Quickstep today and I am very impressed. I might be under new-toy-syndrome influence but I am so impressed by the black background of the Quickstep.
   
  I did not expect it to be better than the iQube to be honest. I sold my P-51 Mustang last month because I liked the iQube better soundwise. Right out of the box the Quickstep easily beats my old iQube. Especially the treble is much more open and mids are more open. Everything seems to be much more in control with the Quickstep. This surprised me to be honest. I have loved the sound from my iQube for years with everything from HD650, SR325i and T70. Now I have been cutting down my headphone collection to be Beyerdynamic T5p+T70p and ER-4S for transport. Both the T5p and T70p sounds better paired with the Quickstep. This is such a great portable amp and at a great price - I could buy two of these for the price of some of the other brands (L3+SR-71b, Intruder, RX MKIII + Customs and import taxes) and still have money left. 
   
  I can also confirm, and this might be even more important than the better sound quality, that there is ABSOLUTELY no audible noise from RF. This is having the Quickstep as a sandwich with my iPhone 5. No matter if the iPhone is in a call, downloads files from WiFi or 3G (havn't tried 4G/LTE) there is an absolutely BLACK background!!
   
  I can not recommend this amp enough!
   
  A few dusty pictures from the cellphone camera.


----------



## zilch0md

Sweet!  Thanks for your initial impressions!   
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I received my Quickstep today and I am very impressed. I might be under new-toy-syndrome influence but I am so impressed by the black background of the Quickstep.
> 
> I did not expect it to be better than the iQube to be honest. I sold my P-51 Mustang last month because I liked the iQube better soundwise. Right out of the box the Quickstep easily beats my old iQube. Especially the treble is much more open and mids are more open. Everything seems to be much more in control with the Quickstep. This surprised me to be honest. I have loved the sound from my iQube for years with everything from HD650, SR325i and T70. Now I have been cutting down my headphone collection to be Beyerdynamic T5p+T70p and ER-4S for transport. Both the T5p and T70p sounds better paired with the Quickstep. This is such a great portable amp and at a great price - I could buy two of these for the price of some of the other brands (L3+SR-71b, Intruder, RX MKIII + Customs and import taxes) and still have money left.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome. (Not a word that I use lightly)
   
  Thanks for the impressions. Glad that you like it.


----------



## rasmushorn

The Quickstep continues to please me. WIth the T5p I truly feel that I have found a great combo to be used everywhere. At home I connect a 12V PSU and the 9V batteries are easy to find everywhere when traveling. With the Quickstep I enjoy my ER-4S more than I have done with any other amplifier before. It blows a lot of air in to the ER-4S soundstage and they sound more dynamic than with any other portable amplifier.


----------



## rasmushorn

I finally found a place here where there is no 3G coverage but only Edge and here there is still audible RF-noise in the Quickstep. 
   
  Still it is much better in shielding the 3G / WiFi RF-noise I always hear on the iQube. But for old networks it is the same so the complete BLACK background I mentioned before is not the case if you are often in areas with low coverage. Saying this I am not sure where the noise is introduced - it might be into the LOD cable or the Lightning-->30-pin adapter in between? So whether the Quickstep can help this I do not know?


----------



## Mediahound

I have an older headsix that I'm very happy with, my question is do the 2stepdance or quickstep sound different/better?


----------



## cooperpwc

mediahound said:


> I have an older headsix that I'm very happy with, my question is do the 2stepdance or quickstep sound different/better?




I also own the Headsix. It's a nice little amp. And yes, the Stepdance/2Stepdance/Quickstep are a significant step up. I'm guessing that you will be happy with the upgrade.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I also own the Headsix. It's a nice little amp. And yes, the Stepdance/2Stepdance/Quickstep are a significant step up. I'm guessing that you will be happy with the upgrade.


 
  Would you be able to describe any sonic differences between all 3 amps? Does one drive over the ear headphones better than another?


----------



## Mediahound

Also, do these amps sound better when using a power supply or is it the same as when on battery?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Would you be able to describe any sonic differences between all 3 amps? Does one drive over the ear headphones better than another?


 
   
  I've never heard the 2Stepdance or the Quickstep, but I think the general consensus is that they they sound very similar to the original Stepdance.  Jan Meier has said that the 2Stepdance offers no improvement in sound quality over the Stepdance, only some added features (extended battery life, an external gain switch, a smaller flatter case).  The Quickstep is identical to the 2Stepdance but for adding RF shielding and more rugged TRS jacks.
   
  If anyone discovers I've made any omissions or errors, here, please join in.
   
  Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Also, do these amps sound better when using a power supply or is it the same as when on battery?


 
   
  It all depends on the efficiency of your headphones.  If you are using efficient IEMs, for example, any of the three amps you've mentioned will sound just as good using the 9V internal battery as using a 15V external battery or power supply.  As you go to less efficient headphones, like the LCD-2, you can readily hear an improvement in bass control and even more detail in the mids, with increased dynamics (more slam or punch when a signal demands lots of power.)  Increasing the supply voltage increases the Watts rms per channel.  
   
  Mike


----------



## Mediahound

zilch0md said:


> I've never heard the 2Stepdance or the Quickstep, but I think the general consensus is that they they sound very similar to the original Stepdance.  Jan Meier has said that the 2Stepdance offers no improvement in sound quality over the Stepdance, only some added features (extended battery life, an external gain switch, a smaller flatter case).  The Quickstep is identical to the 2Stepdance but for adding RF shielding and more rugged TRS jacks.
> 
> If anyone discovers I've made any omissions or errors, here, please join in.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info. Interesting. 

I was listening the other day to the Headsix on battery to my LCD2s and it sounded great. I will have to try with a power supply now!


----------



## cooperpwc

The Stepdance/2Stepdance/Quickstep are of the same class of amplifier. ( I have not heard the Quickstep yet but it is essentially a more robust 2Stepdance.) Compared with the Headsix, the neutral Meier sound signature is much the same. If you want a colored sound, look elsewhere. However the Stepdance/2Stepdance/Quickstep are crisper, faster and put out a lot more power which leads to a fuller sound. They are also utterly black even with sensitive IEMs at any listenable volume. That is the beauty of the active balanced ground. The stepped attenuator also means that they have perfect channel balance even at the lowest volumes.
   
  It is a substantial upgrade in my view.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> [snip]
> 
> *They are also utterly black even with sensitive IEMs* at any listenable volume. That is the beauty of the active balanced ground. The stepped attenuator also means that they have perfect channel balance even at the lowest volumes.
> 
> It is a substantial upgrade in my view.


 
   
  Yes!  The Stepdance is pitch black!  
   
  Check this out...  I've really been enjoying my CEntrance DACmini CX (with the 1-Ohm impedance mod) into the LCD-2 - and have often said that CEntrance and Meier Audio seem to have similar design goals - neutral transparency. 
   
  A while back, however, just for fun, I plugged my SE530 (IEM) into the DACmini CX and could hear a very, very faint hiss at normal volume levels - this is happening despite the fact that my DACmini CX has the 1-Ohm output impedance mod.  I paid an extra $100 for that mod, not for the purpose of listening to IEMs, but because their default 10-Ohm output impedance does not fit the 8:1 ratio rule-of-thumb for use with the LCD-2 rev.1, which presents a 50-Ohm load, and I didn't want the warmer, less neutral signature that people say the DACmini CX has with the default 10-Ohm output impedance.
   
  I'm sharing all of this for the sake of comparison.
   
  Back to the Stepdance:  It is absolutely pitch black with my SE530 - at any volume level.   But the little Meier amp's abilities in this regard, relative to the CEntrance DACMini CX, were made more obvious when I recently had a chance to borrow the Final Audio Design Piano Forte VIII, and an earlier FAD dc-1601, that's even more efficient.   Both of these 16-Ohm earphones were nearly unusable with the DACmini CX, again despite having ordered it with the 1-Ohm output impedance mod.  
   
  Not only could I detect a much louder hiss with the FADs than with the SE530, for the first time ever, I could hear a hum coming from the 15V inline voltage regulator of the WI15 cable that I use in combination with an Energizer XP8000 to power the DACmini CX.   When I replaced the 15V XP8000 power source with the DACmini's own switch-mode power supply, that hum went away.  But here's the punchline:  I have never heard that hum when using the same 15V XP8000 rig to power the Stepdance, not with the LCD-2, not with the SE530, and not with these ultra-sensitive FADs!  
   
  The Stepdance has an inky black noise floor that stays that way no matter what you throw at it.
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

While I'm gushing about the Stepdance, I'm compelled to point out that when Skylab reviewed and ranked 56 portables amps, the Meier Audio Stepdance was the least expensive of five amps that he felt deserving of his "Level 1" ranking (tied for first place, essentially):
   
   
   Quoting _Review: Portable amp roundup! 56 portable amps reviewed and compared - FINAL update 12-20-10..._:
   


> Level 1:
> 
> Triad Audio Lisa III @ $600.00; Power supply is $350 additional/ Trian Audio L3 (newer version)
> MST Fi.Quest, @ $450
> ...


 
   
   
  Here is Skylab's review of the Meier Audio Stepdance, written over two years ago.
   
  Now, have a look at Skylab's Headi-Fi Profile.  (Rob: If you see this, it may seem I'm making a spectacle of your gear choices, but a lot of us have come to greatly respect and trust your ears!)
   
   

   
  Rob's list of amps will certainly change over time, but at this writing, I find it very impressive that Skylab currently owns a Meier Audio 2Stepdance!  
   
  The 2Stepdance is certainly in good company with those other amps, isn't it?
   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It's one thing for a guy like me to keep and sing praises to his Stepdance, a guy who has seriously auditioned less than five headphone amps in his entire life (desktop or portable), but Skylab has been around the block and then some. It's all subjective, of course, just because he likes it doesn't mean you will like it, but his choices are noteworthy, just the same.
   
  Mike


----------



## Vlooienuker

Should I get this amp or the TTVJ Slim or the Headstage Arrow 4G? I love fast tight bass, smooth mids and heaps of details from the highs without harshness. I also really love natural timbre... Thanks!


----------



## zilch0md

Hi,
   
  Quote: 





vlooienuker said:


> Should I get this amp or the TTVJ Slim or the Headstage Arrow 4G? I love fast tight bass, smooth mids and heaps of details from the highs without harshness. I also really love natural timbre... Thanks!


 
   
  I have no experience with the either the Slim or the Arrow 4G, so I'm unable to make a comparison, but as long as you're not intending to use the 2Stepdance or the Quickstep with really difficult to drive headphones like the HE-6, then I feel comfortable in recommending these Meier amps.
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Meier and TTVJ both make very good portable amps. Meier is blacker and a bit crisper. The TTVJ Slim is a bit warmer.
   
  As for the Arrow, my mom always taught me that if you have nothing nice to say...  Well, in fairness, some people really like that high-THD colored sound.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Yes!  The Stepdance is pitch black!
> 
> Check this out...  I've really been enjoying my CEntrance DACmini CX (with the 1-Ohm impedance mod) into the LCD-2 - and have often said that CEntrance and Meier Audio seem to have similar design goals - neutral transparency.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That tiny bit of hiss with very sensitive IEM on the DACmini is what you get when you combine the 1 ohm mod with a gain of 8 (which is close to the medium gain setting on an SR-71b).  As you know, most portable amps offer an option of a gain of 1 or 2 in "low gain" mode for IEM, which wont amplify the background hiss as much.


----------



## zilch0md

Larry,
   
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> That tiny bit of hiss with very sensitive IEM on the DACmini is what you get when you combine the 1 ohm mod with a gain of 8 (which is close to the medium gain setting on an SR-71b).  As you know, most portable amps offer an option of a gain of 1 or 2 in "low gain" mode for IEM, which wont amplify the background hiss as much.


 
   
  Thanks for pointing that out.  I suppose someone could order the DACmini with a lower gain setting, as I could barely get the DACmini's volume control off of zero, when using the Piano Fortes.  
   
  But:  Even the Stepdance (which I leave set to low gain all the time, even for use with the LCD-2 rev.1) had me working with only the first two or three of 32 steps on its volume control.
   
  Quoting a post I made five days ago on the Piano Forte thread:
   



> I don't know for sure if your Piano Forte IX is as sensitive as the PF VIII, but James' older dc-1601 (stainless steel) was considerably more efficient (louder at any given volume setting) than the PF VIII.  *When using the dc-1601 with the DACmini CX' DAC, line out to the Stepdance on Low Gain, I could barely move the Stepdance volume control beyond the off position.  I literally had a choice of about the first three steps using the Stepdance's digital volume control.*
> 
> With the PF VIII, I could go another couple of steps, but I was still confined to the bottom of the range - and again, that's with the Stepdance set for Low Gain, but with a full 2.0 Vrms coming in from the DAC.


 
   
  And yet....  
   
  From that same post:
   



> One thing I can say about the Stepdance is that it delivers a completely black noise floor to the PF VIII, where the amp section of the DACmini CX, as well as my iBasso PB2 amp, both caused some hiss, even at low volumes, with the PF VIII.


 
   
  So, it's not as if the Stepdance was operating at 50% of its total volume control range, while the DACmini CX was in the lower 10% of its range.  Both volume controls were operating in the bottom 5 to 10% of their respective ranges, but the Stepdance was (is)  absolutely pitch black with those same very efficient earphones that were hissed with the DACmini CX..
   
  Mike


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,

just a technical note:

With most amplifiers the input signal is first attenuated with the use of a potentiometer and next it is fed into an output stage with fixed amplification factor. The higher this amplification factor, the higher the noise that is contributed by the output stage.

The concept of the STEPDANCE and QUICKSTEP models is different. The input signal is not attenuated but the amplification factor of the output stage is changed with volume. This implies that at low volume settings the noise of the output stages also is much lower than on conventional designs.



Jan


----------



## zilch0md

That's brilliant Jan!


----------



## Axcelon

Hey guys,
   
  Has anyone had problems with the XP8000?  Mine has failed completely.  The first time I reached for it after the warranty period it was dead.  I'm considering building a battery pack out of 2 LiPo 9V and running that into the willy.
   
  Any ideas?


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Axcelon,
   
  Quote: 





axcelon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone had problems with the XP8000?  Mine has failed completely.  The first time I reached for it after the warranty period it was dead.  I'm considering building a battery pack out of 2 LiPo 9V and running that into the willy.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
   
  That's a bummer.  Precisely which LiPo 9V batteries are you thinking about using?  
   
  Both the XP8000 and the larger XP18000 contain a 5-cell LiPo pack, totaling 21.0V when fully charged, at 4.2V per cell.  
   
  Thus, a five-cell, 18.5V LiPo pack would be the best thing to use with the XPAL Willy WI15 inline regulator cable, as a substitute for the XP8000.
   
  You may be wondering why I'm recommending an 18.5V pack when I just finished saying that a 5-cell pack totals 21.0V when full charged...
   
  RC LiPo batteries are rated at their nominal voltage - assuming 3.7V per cell - but when fully charged, they deliver 4.2V per cell, thus a battery like this...

    *Gens Ace 2200mah 5S1P 18.5V 25C Lipo battery pack   *Currently* $26.42 *at HobbyPartz.com

   
  ...which has a "5S1P" designation (5 cells in series, with no parallel connections), can deliver 21.0V when fully charged (4.2V x 5 cells), despite being labeled as an 18.5V battery (3.7V x 5 cells.)  
   
  But you'll also need a charger.  I use this one:
   
 *Thunder AC6 Smart LiPo Balance Charger/Discharger w/ AC Adapter for 1-6 Lipo/ 1-15 Nimh + USB to PC Software*
   
  Currently *$39.95* at HobbyPartz.com.

   
  These LiPo packs can deliver A LOT OF AMPS.  The C rating of a LiPo battery can be used to calculate the number of Amps it's capable of delivering continuously.  The 2200mAh battery pictured, above, has a 25C rating.  To calculate the number of amps that can be delivered with a continuous load (peak current is typically 50% higher still), just multiply the C rating by the mAh rating and divide by 1000:
   
  25 * 2200 / 1000 = 55 Amps! 
   
  I'm concerned about your XPAL Willy Cable WI15 handling this much current capacity.  It's only rated at 3 Amps.  It's a given that the Stepdance will pull less than one Amp, for sure, but there's the matter of whether or not the WI15 can sit in front of a battery capable of delivering 55 Amps without arcing or shorting.  
   
  Ideally you would have a current limiter in addition to a voltage regulator, but I've not figured out a way to do that with these LiPo batteries.
   
  I don't use a voltage regulator between the LiPo pack and the Stepdance.  I just allow the voltage to decay as the battery pack discharges.  This means that Stepdance performance falls as the supply voltage falls, but you get a lot more play time per charge cycle.  
   
Here's a PDF I created a while back, showing two LiPo pack solutions for the Stepdance - using either a 12.5V (3-cell) pack, or a 16.8V (4-cell) pack. 
   
  More than you wanted to know, perhaps, but there's a lot of convenience bundled into an XP8000.   A DIY equivalent requires patience.
   




   
  Mike


----------



## Axcelon

The reason I bought the XP8000 was to not spend the time engineering a power supply . . . oh well . . .
   
  The reason I'm thinking 9V LiPo is because I already have em, and the charger . . .
   
  I don't think over-current protection is necessary in this circuit--or with a willy circuit.  The willy makes noise, suggesting a pulse width modulated system feeding either a rectifier or just caps.  So, the transistor might allow very brief high-current moments--but I don't think that would be a big deal.


----------



## Armaegis

@ zilch0md
   
  Although a bunch of batteries in series like in that LiPo pack will add up their internal impedances, which *might* have an effect on sound quality. 
   
  I'm also starting to wonder about those adapter cables. After all, a regulator isn't necessarily noise free.


----------



## zilch0md

axcelon said:


> The reason I bought the XP8000 was to not spend the time engineering a power supply . . . oh well . . .
> 
> The reason I'm thinking 9V LiPo is because I already have em, and the charger . . .
> 
> I don't think over-current protection is necessary in this circuit--or with a willy circuit.  The willy makes noise, suggesting a pulse width modulated system feeding either a rectifier or just caps.  So, the transistor might allow very brief high-current moments--but I don't think that would be a big deal.




Axcelon,

It has only just now sunk in that you must be talking about rechargeable 9V batteries that can be used inside the Stepdance in lieu of standard 9V alkaline batteries. I was way off track thinking you were talking about RC batteries like I use.

Yes, you probably won't hurt anything wiring two of those batteries in series, then regulating them with the WI15. It will either work or it won't, but you're not likely to break anything.

Mike


----------



## zilch0md

armaegis said:


> @ zilch0md
> 
> Although a bunch of batteries in series like in that LiPo pack will add up their internal impedances, which *might* have an effect on sound quality.
> 
> I'm also starting to wonder about those adapter cables. After all, a regulator isn't necessarily noise free.




Indeed! But the Stepdance is somehow immune to the very low level hum generated by the WI15 regulator cable, even with ultra-sensitive IEMs.

See the last two paragraphs of my recent post (or read the whole post.)

http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-now-shipping-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2055#post_8897030


----------



## LogicalDisconnect

A quick question for someone with a 2Stepdance or for Mr Meier himself: Some very faint sound is still audible through my 2Stepdance when the volume pot is switched off. Is this a fault or is it normal? It's being used with an XP8000 + WI15 and in high gain mode if it matters. There doesn't seem to be any issue with sound quality when the volume is turned up.

EDIT: I should say it's not hiss or noise - when nothing is playing the amp is pitch black. It's just when music is actually playing through the DAP and the volume pot is switched off that the music is still faintly audible. I'm thinking it might just be residual voltage in the capacitors that might discharge after a short time if the battery is unplugged/removed?


----------



## cooperpwc

Do not worry. That is normal. Even with the amp turned off, the sound will leak through the circuitry.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





logicaldisconnect said:


> A quick question for someone with a 2Stepdance or for Mr Meier himself: Some very faint sound is still audible through my 2Stepdance when the volume pot is switched off. Is this a fault or is it normal? It's being used with an XP8000 + WI15 and in high gain mode if it matters. There doesn't seem to be any issue with sound quality when the volume is turned up.
> 
> EDIT: I should say it's not hiss or noise - when nothing is playing the amp is pitch black. It's just when music is actually playing through the DAP and the volume pot is switched off that the music is still faintly audible. I'm thinking it might just be residual voltage in the capacitors that might discharge after a short time if the battery is unplugged/removed?


 
  This is normal. I hear the same with my Quickstep and my 3Move. A lot of amplifiers have it the same way. It depends on the design of the circuit.


----------



## LogicalDisconnect

Thanks so much for the quick replies. I thought it was normal but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## pietcux

Quote: 





axcelon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone had problems with the XP8000?  Mine has failed completely.  The first time I reached for it after the warranty period it was dead.  I'm considering building a battery pack out of 2 LiPo 9V and running that into the willy.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
  My XP8000 from 05/2012 died 09/2012 it worked fine till it died. But it kind of got pumped up so that the housing first got a crack or better a cleft on the underside. Then after my summer vacation of two weeks @ 32 degree Celsius it died after the housing looked more bloated from day to day. As it died it also began to emit some serious stink. But for me the warranty worked, I got a brand new unit. One thing that I remember is that the first XP8000 could never charge my IPOD classic, but the replacement can do that.


----------



## maguire

So what other options do we have for a better quality Battery pack? Seems XP8000 isn't reliable.


----------



## Armaegis

I don't think you have much cause for concern...  If you read pietcux's post, he said he bumped it and cracked the case, then after a few weeks it bloated and started to smell. Most likely, that bump damanged one (or more) of the cells inside. Know what happens to a damaged battery? the acid leaks out, causing swelling and odour/gas as it corrodes the other components.


----------



## maguire

Ok thanks for clearing that one up. But is the XP8000 the best Battery pack for the Quickstep or are there others I can look out for?


----------



## Armaegis

It's the most well known one. You can probably find others by doing a search for laptop portable batteries/chargers.


----------



## pietcux

I would buy it again, no question. It runs the Amp very powerful @ 12 volt and you can even get to 15 volt if needed. But that is only for high Ohm phones I believe.  It is very nice to be able to run my Stepdance for a whole week without bothering about drained batteries.


----------



## maguire

Any difference in sound compared to just plugging in wall adapter 12V for home use with IEM's?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Any difference in sound compared to just plugging in wall adapter 12V for home use with IEM's?


 
   
  12 Volts is 12 Volts, as long as the wall adapter is a linear power supply and not a switch-mode power supply.  Ideally, you want a_ regulated, linear power supply_.   Switch-mode power supplies can generate noise.   A good wall 12V wall adpater will sound just as good as a 12V battery pack.
   
  Mike


----------



## maguire

Thanks for your insight Mike.....Also the others who helped out...


----------



## maguire

OOh one more question ......How many milli amps......Ive found everything from 300 to 1000? Which one?


----------



## zilch0md

The Meier Audio portable amps cannot draw more than about 1A (1000 mA), but it's OK to use a power supply rated higher than that - 3A, for example.  
   
  Just make sure the voltage is not more than 16V DC, regulated.  I know the manual and the screen printing at the rear of the Stepdance indicate a maximum of 15 Volts, but Jan Meier once posted to this thread that you can go as high as 16 Volts.  Generally speaking, the higher the input voltage, the better the sound quality.  
   
  This is pretty much ideal, in my opinion, except that it might not be regulated:   
   
  Enercell™ 15V/1000mA AC Adapter
   
Radio Shack Model # 273-332
   
*(Currently $29.99)*
   
  [size=small]**[/size]
  [size=small]* http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875409*[/size]
   
 
   
   
   
  You would also need their *Adaptaplug H* (for use with the Meier portable amp power jacks, that require a 3.5mm OD, 1.3mm ID barrel connector.)
   
Enercell™ Adaptaplug™ H​   
  Radio Shack Model # 273-340    
   
*(Currently $6.99)*
   

   
   
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3870006
   
  Mike​
​


----------



## zilch0md

Oops!   I just noticed via your profile that you're in Melbourne!  Oh well.  Hopefully you can find something at the right voltage and amperage, there.
   
  Mike


----------



## Mad Max

Yeah, but an adapter may say 16V and output 16.25V which runs the risk of damaging the unit.  Better to go with 15V and have a bit of headroom.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Shouldn't the aluminum electrolytic caps remove noise coming from switching power supplies?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Yeah, but an adapter may say 16V and output 16.25V which runs the risk of damaging the unit.  Better to go with 15V and have a bit of headroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's why it is better to get a regulated adapter. They will tell you the +/- xx% so you'll know the tolerance.
   
  Caps will smooth down ripples, but it also depends on how bad it is.


----------



## cooperpwc

Indeed one is _only _meant to use a regulated power supply with the Stepdance.


----------



## Avi

I'm still running this daily with my Stepdance: <http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1> Onl outputs 500mA, though.
   
  You have to get an adapter sleeve, though. I think Zilchm0d found a way to just purchase the right one instead of a set.


----------



## dryvadeum

Hi, I'm interested in buying a Meier Quickstep but wanted to confirm it has good bass impact? I'm tossing up between this and the RSA Predator/Mustang - not sure they pair well with Denon D5000's due to their wrmer sound signature?


----------



## zilch0md

I've never heard the D5000, but as you've intimated, the RSA house sound is warm, where the Quickstep is spectacularly neutral. Bass impact will vary with the efficiency of your headphones and the supply voltage to the Quickstep (up to 15VDC). With IEMs or really efficient headphones, an increase in supply voltage (above the 9V internal battery), would likely make no audible difference. I really don't know how "hard" the D5000 is to drive, but the LCD-2, for example, really comes to life with more power - which translates to improved bass.

Mike


----------



## dryvadeum

zilch0md said:


> I've never heard the D5000, but as you've intimated, the RSA house sound is warm, where the Quickstep is spectacularly neutral. Bass impact will vary with the efficiency of your headphones and the supply voltage to the Quickstep (up to 15VDC). With IEMs or really efficient headphones, an increase in supply voltage (above the 9V internal battery), would likely make no audible difference. I really don't know how "hard" the D5000 is to drive, but the LCD-2, for example, really comes to life with more power - which translates to improved bass.
> 
> Mike



 
 The D5000's are easy to drive at 25 Ohms. I just want to make sure the Quickstep has good, powerful bass impact as I know the RSA amps are renowned for their powerful bass but don't want to add a warm amp to an already warm headphone.


----------



## dryvadeum

Can anyone confirm whether this 15v power supply and adaptor would work with the Quickstep? 

Adaptor: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1-x-5-5x2-1mm-Female-3-5x1-35mm-Male-Plug-DC-Power-Jack-converter-Cable-CCTV-/180904641816?pt=AU_Laptop_Accessories&hash=item2a1ec1c518#ht_3106wt_995

Power Supply: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Power-Supply-Adapter-Converter-100-240V-DC-15V-/200692766535?pt=AU_Travel_Acc&hash=item2eba389747&_uhb=1#ht_4028wt_782


----------



## ClieOS

The power supply is not regulated and therefore can not be used. I'll suggest you take a look on either RS Components or Element 14 Australia.


----------



## dryvadeum

clieos said:


> The power supply is not regulated and therefore can not be used. I'll suggest you take a look on either RS Components or Element 14 Australia.




Would the adaptor work though?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Would the adaptor work though?


 
   
  It should. However, you could just get a regulated adapter that comes with the right tip.


----------



## rasmushorn

You could also find one like this that comes with different plugs in various sizes:
   
  http://ninghaiyingjiao.en.made-in-china.com/product/CqHxWVcXHTrG/China-1000mA-Power-Adaptor-with-Variable-Voltage-YLV1000-.html


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> You could also find one like this that comes with different plugs in various sizes:
> 
> http://ninghaiyingjiao.en.made-in-china.com/product/CqHxWVcXHTrG/China-1000mA-Power-Adaptor-with-Variable-Voltage-YLV1000-.html




That one looks ok. How do I know if the power supply is regulated?


----------



## dryvadeum

clieos said:


> It should. However, you could just get a regulated adapter that comes with the right tip.




I had a look at those websites but can't find a 15v power supply. Could you have a look for me and link me to one if you can find it? I'd rather get a 15v to a 12v as I want to give it as much juice as possible.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> That one looks ok. How do I know if the power supply is regulated?


 
  That won't work either. It is not regulated.
   
  All regulated adapter will say it is regulated in the spec, since regulated adapter is better in quality and thus more expensive than typical adapter.
   
  Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I had a look at those websites but can't find a 15v power supply. Could you have a look for me and link me to one if you can find it? I'd rather get a 15v to a 12v as I want to give it as much juice as possible.


 
   
  You need to understand that a 15V regulated is much harder to find than a 12V regulated and will cost you a lot more. A good 12V regulated is less than AU$20 but a 15V regulated can be twice as much, if not more.
   
  This is the only one I find, but you need a tip adapter for it:
  http://australia.rs-online.com/web/p/plug-in-power-supply/0445258/


----------



## dryvadeum

clieos said:


> That won't work either. It is not regulated.
> 
> All regulated adapter will say it is regulated in the spec, since regulated adapter is better in quality and thus more expensive than typical adapter.
> 
> ...




Thanks. Will there be a difference in sound quality between 12v and 15v? Is there a 12v one on that website?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Thanks. Will there be a difference in sound quality between 12v and 15v? Is there a 12v one on that website?


 
   
  15V will give you a bigger voltage swing, but for the most part, I don't think the difference is significant enough for most headphone you are going to use with a portable amp. Just search '12V regulated' and some will pop up.


----------



## dryvadeum

clieos said:


> 15V will give you a bigger voltage swing, but for the most part, I don't think the difference is significant enough for most headphone you are going to use with a portable amp. Just search '12V regulated' and some will pop up.




Ok thanks. I have one off topic question since I have your attention - I have the Stoner Acoustics UD100 and was thinking of getting the ODAC, is it much of an upgrade in sound quality?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> is it much of an upgrade in sound quality?


 
  The only real upgrade from UD100 to ODAC is that the digital volume control on your PC will behave better (*no compression), and you get to play 24/96 bit music. Other that that, there isn't any sonic improvement that I know of.


----------



## dryvadeum

clieos said:


> The only real upgrade from UD100 to ODAC is that the digital volume control on your PC will behave better (*no compression), and you get to play 24/96 bit music. Other that that, there isn't any sonic improvement that I know of.




 thanks. Is there a DAC around $150 that is an upgrade from the UD100?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> thanks. Is there a DAC around $150 that is an upgrade from the UD100?


 
   
  I don't know any, but I generally doesn't pay a lot of attention on DAC.


----------



## dryvadeum

clieos said:


> I don't know any, but I generally doesn't pay a lot of attention on DAC.




Does the power supply need to be switch mode or linear? And if the amp rating is higher than 1amp will that affect it?


----------



## dryvadeum

Would this work for home use:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/POWERPAX-PSK315-15-AC-ADAPTOR-15V-1A-REGULATED-/181006032772?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item2a24ccdf84&_uhb=1#ht_3085wt_982

And would this work for my car usage:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Computer-Car-Regulated-Power-Supply-Adaptor-15V-to-24V-Max-/300863069596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item460cd61d9c&_uhb=1#ht_765wt_689

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Does the power supply need to be switch mode or linear? And if the amp rating is higher than 1amp will that affect it?


 
  Linear is preferred, but also harder to find. Higher output shouldn't affect.
   
  Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Would this work for home use:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/POWERPAX-PSK315-15-AC-ADAPTOR-15V-1A-REGULATED-/181006032772?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item2a24ccdf84&_uhb=1#ht_3085wt_982
> 
> ...


 
  Yes and yes. You should check the output with a multimeter to be sure they are actually 15V. Sometime eBay stuff might not be as good as they have claimed.


----------



## dryvadeum

clieos said:


> Linear is preferred, but also harder to find. Higher output shouldn't affect.
> 
> Yes and yes. You should check the output with a multimeter to be sure they are actually 15V. Sometime eBay stuff might not be as good as they have claimed.




Thanks for the advice. 

Lastly, woukd this work as a portable source of power:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SOLAR-External-Portable-Battery-Charger-11200mAh-Power-Bank-for-laptop-mobile-/110963049515?pt=AU_Electronics_Batteries_Chargers&hash=item19d5e9c42b&_uhb=1#ht_7160wt_1112


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Lastly, woukd this work as a portable source of power:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SOLAR-External-Portable-Battery-Charger-11200mAh-Power-Bank-for-laptop-mobile-/110963049515?pt=AU_Electronics_Batteries_Chargers&hash=item19d5e9c42b&_uhb=1#ht_7160wt_1112


 
   
  It looks like it might work but there is no way to say for sure and you have to take the risk.


----------



## zilch0md

That's a really interesting product.  
   
  First, I have to say that owners are no doubt surprised by how many hours it will have to sit in full sunlight - aimed at the sun - in order to restore a full charge. There's just not enough solar panel there to be practical, in my opinion.  I'd guess the ratio of solar charging time to playback time is easily better than 10 to 1 with the Stepdance.  
   
  With the hope of solar charging aside, I noticed that the selectable output voltages are all multiples of 4.2V.  This is promising because it suggests they are not using a (potentially noisy) switch-mode power supply within, to generate the different output voltages.   I suspect all they're doing when you select an output voltage is bringing five LiPo cells into various combinations of serial and/or parallel wiring.   
   
  LiPo cells have a fully charged voltage of 4.2V per cell, so when you select 4.2V output on this unit, they arrange all five cells in parallel to get lots of amp-hours at 4.2V.  For 8.4V, they arrange each of two pairs of cells in series, then combine the two pairs in parallel, leaving the fifth cell offline.  For 12.6V, they would have to keep two cells offline, while the other three are in series.  Lastly, for 19.0V, they're either lying, or they have some kind of internal voltage regulator that brings the 21V you would get with five cells in series, down to 19.0V - a voltage that's required by a lot of laptops.  But most laptops can handle a little higher voltage than 19.0, so it wouldn't surprise me to discover that when fully charged, this battery pack puts out 21V when 19V is selected. That's the case with my Energizer XP8000 (which also has 5 LiPo cells).
   
  I still suspect that this solar battery pack would be noise-free with the Stepdance, using the 12.6V setting - and that it could easily supply the Stepdance (or QuickStep) with the less than 1 amp of current it requires.   Unfortunately, I think it will wear out fairly quickly, because you would always be using only three of its five cells for 12.6V (if my hunch is correct).
   
  By using the Energizer XP8000 with a 15V inline voltage regulator (Willy Cable WI15), you have some loss of efficiency, but you're always using the 21V port on the XP8000 - using all five LiPo cells instead of just three of them, then stepping it down to 15V with the WI15 regulator.  This translates to longer play times and more charge cycles before having to replace the whole pack.
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Coincidentally, I've just received another PM requesting information on *how to obtain the WI15 inline voltage regulator cable for use with the Stepdance (or QuickStep) and the Energizer XP8000 LiPo battery pack - for a regulated 15VDC, on the go.*
   
  So...  I have updated my original post on this subject (with new links and alternatives for the adapter that plugs into the power jack of the Stepdance):
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1155#post_7344337
   

   
  Mike


----------



## rasmushorn

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dryvadeum

I got my Quickstep today. Damn this amp is amazing - it's so detailed and transparent. I'm hearing subtle things I haven't heard before.


----------



## rasmushorn

dryvadeum said:


> I got my Quickstep today. Damn this amp is amazing - it's so detailed and transparent. I'm hearing subtle things I haven't heard before.




X2 and it is powerful too and it drives almost anything you connect to it. I can never recommend it enough. Glad to hear you like it. 

When you find a good power supply please share what you found.


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> X2 and it is powerful too and it drives almost anything you connect to it. I can never recommend it enough. Glad to hear you like it.
> 
> When you find a good power supply please share what you found.




I have my eye on this for home use: 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181006032772?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3085wt_982 

I also bought a regulated 15v car power supply as I do a lot of listening while driving to work.


----------



## pietcux

Why bother with a power supply, when youcan use the XP 8000 that has a very good DC output and can last you very long on one charge. For me it is the only permanent solution. Even without the willy cable


----------



## dryvadeum

pietcux said:


> Why bother with a power supply, when youcan use the XP 8000 that has a very good DC output and can last you very long on one charge. For me it is the only permanent solution. Even without the willy cable




They're discontinued now and replaced by the xp18000 aren't they? The xp18000 is over $100 - why would I want to pay that when I already paid $390 for the Quickstep itself?


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I got my Quickstep today. Damn this amp is amazing - it's so detailed and transparent. I'm hearing subtle things I haven't heard before.


 
   
  Amazing, isn'y t? Enjoy!!!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> They're discontinued now and replaced by the xp18000 aren't they? The xp18000 is over $100 - why would I want to pay that when I already paid $390 for the Quickstep itself?


 
   
  The XP8000 has been replaced by the XP8000A.   I've not thoroughly researched the XP8000A, but at first glance, it seems to be identical in terms of features and performance.
   
  The XP18000 is a much larger battery pack that has been replaced by the XP18000A.
   
  XP8000A:   http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/us/products/xp8000a/
   
  XP18000A:  http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/us/products/xp18000a/index.html
   
  As to your question - I would say you should not consider spending the money for a higher voltage external power supply unless you have relatively inefficient headphones that can enjoy an increase in power output from the amp.
   
  Mike


----------



## dryvadeum

zilch0md said:


> The XP8000 has been replaced by the XP8000A.   I've not thoroughly researched the XP8000A, but at first glance, it seems to be identical in terms of features and performance.
> 
> The XP18000 is a much larger battery pack that has been replaced by the XP18000A.
> 
> ...




They're pretty expensive for what they are. I've bought a rechargeable battery and charger so I'll see how that fares before I invest in something else.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> They're pretty expensive for what they are. I've bought a rechargeable battery and charger so I'll see how that fares before I invest in something else.


 
   
   
  That's a perfectly reasonable decision.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I got my Quickstep today. Damn this amp is amazing - it's so detailed and transparent. I'm hearing subtle things I haven't heard before.


 
  How does it compare to the Glacier?  Looks like a nice amp the only bummer being no rechargeable battery.


----------



## dryvadeum

dark helmet said:


> How does it compare to the Glacier?  Looks like a nice amp the only bummer being no rechargeable battery.




The Quickstwp is far more neutral and slightly more detailed whereas the Glacier is warm and adds a fuzzy texture to the sound. I think they complement each other well depending on what type of music you're listening to.


----------



## Mad Max

dark helmet said:


> ... the only bummer being no rechargeable battery.




True, that's why I bought a Tenergy 9V Li-ion rechargeable battery (and corresponding TN347 charger) for my Stepdance.


----------



## cooperpwc

I regard the user replaceable batteries to be an advantage. Buy some rechargeable 9 volts. You will never run out of power and you also will never have to send it back to the proprietor have the battery replaced.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I regard the user replaceable batteries to be an advantage. Buy some rechargeable 9 volts. You will never run out of power and you also will never have to send it back to the proprietor have the battery replaced.


 
   
  I strongly agree - I love digital cameras that accept rechargeable AA batteries, for example.  It only gets worse when the rechargeable battery is not user serviceable.


----------



## cans4dessert

I find the energizer external battery packs quite expensive, so i sought out to look for a cheaper alternative and settled for a Anker Astro3 10,000mAh battery pack that can output 12V.
  Hopefully this will be enough to drive my soon-to-arrive Mad dogs!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cans4dessert said:


> I find the energizer external battery packs quite expensive, so i sought out to look for a cheaper alternative and settled for a Anker Astro3 10,000mAh battery pack that can output 12V.
> Hopefully this will be enough to drive my soon-to-arrive Mad dogs!


 
   
  I think you've made a great choice.  I think the Anker Astro3 is a better value than the Energizer XP8000, and getting to 12V is going to make a nice improvement in dynamics and bass control.   
   
  I've been using the Anker Astro3 as a clean source of 5VDC power for my USB-powered CEntrance DACport LX, getting only data from the laptop:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/615548/do-the-dacport-and-the-dacport-lx-really-sound-different/30#post_9292387
   
  By the way, be careful with these battery packs that say they can power a 5V device at the same time as a higher voltage device. I fried a Sanza Clip+ by plugging it into the 5V jack of my Energizer XP8000 while simultaneously using the XP8000's 21V jack and a Willy Cable WI15 to supply 15V to my Meier Stepdance.  
   
  I had a mini-to-mini interconnect running from the headphone out of the Sanza Clip+ to the Meier Stepdance input, so, visually, I had created a loop that ran from the 5V power jack of the XP8000 to the Clip+ to the Meier Stepdance and back to the XP8000, via its power cable.  I was just experimenting, but it didn't seem there should be a problem with one leg of that loop being the audio interconnect, but when I turned on the Sanza Clip+, I heard a loud pop in the headphones that were plugged into the Stepdance - and the Clip+ was toast.  I was happy the Stepdance survived with no ill effect.  (I had used the Sansa Clip+ on that same 5V jack previously, without issue.)
   
  So, it's safe to power two devices simultaneously, that share no other path to each other, but don't create a loop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## cans4dessert

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I think you've made a great choice.  I think the Anker Astro3 is a better value than the Energizer XP8000, and getting to 12V is going to make a nice improvement in dynamics and bass control.
> 
> I've been using the Anker Astro3 as a clean source of 5VDC power for my USB-powered CEntrance DACport LX, getting only data from the laptop:
> 
> ...


 
  Sorry to hear about your Clip+. i will keep it in mind and remember not to power my entire ODAC/Quickstep setup from a single external battery source. I am currently running my portable rig as such: Galaxy S3 => ODAC => Quickstep. If i decide to power both my ODAC and Quickstep from my Astro3 using a USB dual power sharing cable, I guess it would most likely be the ODAC unit that will get fried?
   
  On the side, I really wish 12V will be enough to drive my Mad Dog... I sold my AKG K702s just to get a pair of MD.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cans4dessert said:


> Sorry to hear about your Clip+. i will keep it in mind and remember not to power my entire ODAC/Quickstep setup from a single external battery source. I am currently running my portable rig as such: Galaxy S3 => ODAC => Quickstep. If i decide to power both my ODAC and Quickstep from my Astro3 using a USB dual power sharing cable, I guess it would most likely be the ODAC unit that will get fried?
> 
> On the side, I really wish 12V will be enough to drive my Mad Dog... I sold my AKG K702s just to get a pair o


 
   
  That's nice that the S3 can power your ODAC - makes for a great little stack:   Galaxy S3 => ODAC => Quickstep
   
  If the ODAC already sounds "good" when powered from the Galaxy S3, with no detectable noise floor and not lacking in dynamics, there's really not much incentive, in terms of trying to solve a current problem with sound quality, to experiment with powering the ODAC from one of the Anker Astro3's 5V jacks while _simultaneously_ powering the Quickstep from the Astro3's12V jack, but here's an easy test that would be _safe_ to perform (at a cost of less than $10):
   
  You could purchase the LaCie USB Dual Power Sharing Cable, applying the packing tape "mod" (discussed here), then use it to power the ODAC with the Astro3 while getting _only data_ from the S3, while powering the QuickStep *without* the Astro3.   Try going back and forth between using the ODAC on S3 power vs. Astro3 power.  If you don't hear any improvements using the Astro3 to power the ODAC, your *only* incentive to proceed with powering both the ODAC and the QuickStep would be to improve battery life of the S3.  And even that incentive might not be worth the risk of creating a loop that could damage something, given that you can always take a break from listening to music to recharge your S3 on the Astro3, while out and about (away from an AC outlet).
   
  Personally, the thought of trying this $10 experiment and discovering improved sound from the ODAC would frustrate me - I would then be hell bent on setting up the loop experiment - powering both the ODAC and the QuickStep with the Astro3.  I don't understand the physics of why my Sansa Clip+ got fried with my previously described XP8000 loop, but there's no guarantee that this would happen with the Astro3, your ODAC and the QuickStep.  Roll the dice, or be content.  Ignorance truly can be bliss.  "Don't fix what ain't broken," seems to be the best advice I could give you - skip the dual power cable experiment altogether, if you don't have a problem to solve.
   
  Regarding your last comment, here's some information you might find frustrating (on 15V vs. 12V power for the QuickStep).
   
  And quoting an eariler post:


> A   9.0-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield an   8.0% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery.
> A 12.0-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield a   57.8% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery.
> A 12.6-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield a   69.7% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery.
> A 13.8-Volt battery (or PSU) will yield a   95.4% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery.
> ...


 
   
  Note that these figures were calculated from the OPA161 datasheet - for the original Meier Stepdance - not from the OPA209 datasheet - the op-amp used in the 2Stepdance, the QuickStep, and the PCStep.  BUT:  I know the OPA209's output voltage increases with supply voltage, just the same as the OPA1611, so the ratios shown above would be applicable, if not accurate in terms of the explicit percentages shown. 
   
  Keep in mind that I knew all of this when I first replied, above, that I thought you made a great choice in getting the 12V Anker Astro3 - it truly does give more bang for the buck than ordering an XP8000 and a Willy Cable WI15 + adapters.  
   
  Note, too, that a 41.8% gain in output voltage (the difference between 15V supply voltage and a 12V supply voltage), translates to just a little more than 1 dB of gain.  I think you'd be hard pressed to hear a difference between 12V and 15V, especially with relatively efficient phones, like the Mad Dog.  But the difference between 8.4 V (internal rechargeable battery) and 12V (Astro3) will give you a 57.8% increase in output voltage to your headphones - just shy of a 2 dB increase - a noticeable improvement - getting you two thirds the way to the improvement had at 15V, at less than half the cost of the XP8000 setup - more bang for the buck - and a less cumbersome stack (without having to carry the WI15 cable). 
   
  Lastly, the Anker Astro3 has more storage capacity than the XP8000.  I think you'll be happy with it, despite not pushing the QuickStep at its maximum permissible supply voltage.
   
  Mike


----------



## cans4dessert

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> That's nice that the S3 can power your ODAC - makes for a great little stack:   Galaxy S3 => ODAC => Quickstep
> 
> If the ODAC already sounds "good" when powered from the Galaxy S3, with no detectable noise floor and not lacking in dynamics, there's really not much incentive, in terms of trying to solve a current problem with sound quality, to experiment with powering the ODAC from one of the Anker Astro3's 5V jacks while _simultaneously_ powering the Quickstep from the Astro3's12V jack, but here's an easy test that would be _safe_ to perform (at a cost of less than $10):
> 
> ...


 
   
  thanks Mike for the useful info. I have been powering my Quickstep with a rechargeable 9V Li Po battery, and I agree that going up to 12V would be a dramatic change; 57.8% is a huge improvement. I have mainly used my Quickstep to drive HD25 and DBA-02, and I am very much content with the result. But the Mad dog that I will receive soon is my first pair of orthos and I have been hearing a lot about how orthos require a lot of power (although the MDs require less than most orthos). Also, when I checked the specs of the Quickstep, maximum power handling data isn't specifed. All i could find was the mean current uptake @ 35mA... (is this @ 9V?). I am just curious/worried as to how well the Mad dogs can be driven out of my Quickstep.
   
  As for powering my ODAC from a separate power source, I am actually very happy with the sound I am getting from the s3=>ODAC=>Quickstep setup. But when i say happy, it doesn't mean that i will stop being curious =P. I think the usb power sharing cable + external battery pack is a very economic solution compared to using e.g. iFi USB power supply. But i am pretty sure if i do end up purchasing the cable, i will be very tempted not to perform the "tape mod" and see if my battery pack will be able to do all these at once:
  1. charge/power my S3
  2. power ODAC
  3. and still transmit data from S3 => ODAC
   
  Therefore, I shouldn't buy that cable.... can't afford to fry my S3


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cans4dessert said:


> thanks Mike for the useful info. I have been powering my Quickstep with a rechargeable 9V Li Po battery, and I agree that going up to 12V would be a dramatic change; 57.8% is a huge improvement. I have mainly used my Quickstep to drive HD25 and DBA-02, and I am very much content with the result. But the Mad dog that I will receive soon is my first pair of orthos and I have been hearing a lot about how orthos require a lot of power (although the MDs require less than most orthos). Also, when I checked the specs of the Quickstep, maximum power handling data isn't specifed. All i could find was the mean current uptake @ 35mA... (is this @ 9V?). I am just curious/worried as to how well the Mad dogs can be driven out of my Quickstep.
> 
> As for powering my ODAC from a separate power source, I am actually very happy with the sound I am getting from the s3=>ODAC=>Quickstep setup. But when i say happy, it doesn't mean that i will stop being curious =P. I think the usb power sharing cable + external battery pack is a very economic solution compared to using e.g. iFi USB power supply. But i am pretty sure if i do end up purchasing the cable, i will be very tempted not to perform the "tape mod" and see if my battery pack will be able to do all these at once:
> 1. charge/power my S3
> ...


 
   
  A wise choice.  Curiosity killed the Clip!


----------



## rasmushorn

I didn't know max. output voltage was increased that much by going from a 12 to 15V PSU - now I think I am going to find myself a 15V PSU. Thanks for the info!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I didn't know max. output voltage was increased that much by going from a 12 to 15V PSU - now I think I am going to find myself a 15V PSU. Thanks for the info!


 
   
  I'm reluctant to celebrate the advantages of 15V, given cans4dessert having decided to go with a 12V portable solution - at a great reduction in cost and an increase in capacity, we must not forget - but not only do you get more output power (Watts) as you increase the op-amp's supply voltage, you also get a reduction in THD+Noise!  
   
  @cans4dessert - You could also buy a 15V regulated PSU for use when near AC outlets, if you want.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  In a January 11, 2011 e-mail exchange I had with Jan Meier, he wrote the following (I hope I'm not wearing out his patience, with quoting this for perhaps the third time in this thread):
     
  Quote:


> "Yes, a good powersupply [for the Stepdance] will definitely improve on sound quality, especially when its supply voltage is so much higher than your battery voltage."


 
   

  If you examine the datasheets for just about any op-amp used in headphone amplifiers, you can see that the op-amp's output voltage sent to the headphones increases non-linearly with (not in direct proportion to) an increase in the op-amp's supply voltage.  It just makes sense that more power in will result in more power out, unless the amplifier design incorporates some kind of internal voltage regulator (as weith the DACmini CX, that I know of, for sure.)
   
  But here's a less known benefit:  When examining datasheets for op-amps, you can see that typically...* *
   
*THD and noise actually decrease as the supply voltage (and output voltage) increase. *
   
  This results in less audible distortion and a lower noise floor.  But Jan Meier's designs have ink black noise floors to begin with. (More on that topic, here.)
   
_*There comes a point, however, where the THD + Noise curve no longer improves with increasing supply voltage.*_
   
  For the record, Jan Meier once posted to this thread that it's OK to use [a linear regulated power supply with] a voltage as high as 16V, despite his having labeled his power jacks with a maximum of 15V,_ but having more of something is not always better than having less!_
   
  Have a look at Figures 7 through 12 in this datasheet for the Texas Instruments OPA1611 (the Op-amp used in the Meier Audio Stepdance):   
   
  Notice at the top of the page above Figure 7, it gives the temperature, voltage, and resistance used for their measurements and the following text can be found there:   Vs = ±15V     
   
  That means that all of those THD+Noise charts are being presented for a situation where the Vs  (supply voltage) had a swing of ±15V.   Surely, this _must be_ the supply voltage at which Texas Instruments has found their op-amp delivers the best performance in terms of distortion and noise.
   
  Now go to the first page of the that same PDF file and look at the top left where it says "FEATURES" and you will find this text:
   
  WIDE SUPPLY RANGE: ±2.25V to ±18V
   
  Ask yourself, "Why did Texas Instruments present THD+Noise measurement charts taken at ±15V, when the op-amp can handle a supply voltage as high as 18V?"   Answer: The quality of the sound is best at ±15V.  
   
  Going to supply voltages higher than 15V (up to 18V) increases the total Watts going to the headphones, but at the expense of best possible THD+Noise performance - not to mention other potential problems, with heat or oscillation, or ???.
   
  So, just going by the OPA1611 datasheet, best possible sound quality is had at 15V.  No less, and no higher.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## ClieOS

The assumption of better SQ is based on datasheet of the opamp. Though I do expect it to improve with higher (and quieter) voltage, it might not be as good as the datasheet has suggested. After all, datasheet is in itself a marketing tool and often measured in very ideal condition. In real life, it might not behave as good.


----------



## cans4dessert

@Mike - that is exactly what i was planning to do here. I plan to buy one of those 15v regulated linear power supply modules and put it in some sort of a box or shell and use it. I have not yet come across a ready made 15v adaptor here in Canada for a reasonable price..


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





clieos said:


> The assumption of better SQ is based on datasheet of the opamp. Though I do expect it to improve with higher (and quieter) voltage, it might not be as good as the datasheet has suggested. After all, datasheet is in itself a marketing tool and often measured in very ideal condition. In real life, it might not behave as good.


 
   
   
  The datasheet could very well be marketing hype, so I agree with the essence of what you're saying.   But a bunch of us have heard the improvement in dynamics and bass control had at 15V vs. 9.4V.  Still, I doubt if anyone can say they've heard a difference in THD+Noise.  
   





   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cans4dessert said:


> @Mike - that is exactly what i was planning to do here. I plan to buy one of those 15v regulated linear power supply modules and put it in some sort of a box or shell and use it. I have not yet come across a ready made 15v adaptor here in Canada for a reasonable price..


 
   
  Good hunting!
   
  You might send a PM to Ianmedium, a Canadian who I know had the Stepdance and a 15V XP8000 setup, at one time, but he may have also found a Canadian source for a 15V regulated PSU (for use with AC outlets).
   
  Mike


----------



## dryvadeum

Does anyone know if the Quickstep will be able to drive the LCD 2's to a decent level?


----------



## pietcux

As they are succesors of the STEPDANCE, you might want to check in the Stepdance reviews.


----------



## dryvadeum

I found a 15v regulated switchmode psu and it works fine with my Quickstep. Is this the correct psu to get?


----------



## dryvadeum

I found a 15v regulated switchmode psu and it works fine with my Quickstep. Is this the correct psu to get?


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I found a 15v regulated switchmode psu and it works fine with my Quickstep. Is this the correct psu to get?


 
  If it works fine, it's probably fine 
   
  Provided the Quickstep can take 15v DC you're in the clear


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> If it works fine, it's probably fine
> 
> Provided the Quickstep can take 15v DC you're in the clear


 
  What would you know?


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> What would you know?


 
  Not a whole lot.


----------



## WindowsX

Still own Stepdance and love it. Truly one of the best portable amp Jan Meier ever made.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





windowsx said:


> Still own Stepdance and love it. Truly one of the best portable amp Jan Meier ever made.


 
  +1
   
  I use it almost every day at work.


----------



## rasmushorn

Yeah - the Stepdance is a real performer. I love its sound with my T5p.


----------



## pietcux

I also use it on a daily basis at work and at home running from the 12 volt XP 8000 battery pack. Fantastic sounding and pack powerfull bass punch.


----------



## zilch0md

Yay!  Another XP8000 user!


----------



## zilch0md

I'm cross-posting this for my fellow Stepdance afficianados:
   
  Drool!  
   


> Woodcans is using  the *spectacularly neutral and transparent* Meier Audio Corda 2Stepdance - a descendant of the Stepdance that has better battery life, an external gain control switch, and a flatter case (better for stacking).  Like the Stepdance, it uses an internal 9V battery or external PSU or battery packs up to 15V (for voltage swings approaching 30V, if desired to drive the likes of LCD-2 with authority), is known for having a spectacularly low noise floor (even with noise-sensitive IEMs like the Shure SE530), a totally silent, digitally controlled 32-step volume control that uses relays to literally stack op-amps as needed to increase output, and lastly, if all that's not enough to pique someone's appreciation, Jan Meier's Active Balance feature, that very effectively simulates a balanced amp by compensating the impedance fluctuations normally "felt" by transducers that share a common ground (allowing you to enjoy balanced isolation of the drivers while still using single-ended cables).
> 
> In short, Woodcans is using an amp that's truly worthy of the Tera Player - and I'm green with envy!
> 
> ...


 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/3915#post_9416339
   
  Mike


----------



## FlySweep

I'm building a portable stack to use with my Galaxy S3's USB Audio out (S3 > ultra-mini USB hub > ODAC > PCSTEP + Anker Astro3 12VDC).
   
  It's reported that this adapter can facilitate the connection between a DC power cord and the PCSTEP/QUICKSTEP DC power port.  Has anyone confirmed that this adapter fits on the Astro3's DC power cord?
   
  Also, has anyone found a _very short_ DC power cord (i.e. 3 to 6 inches) that I can use between the Astro3 & PCSTEP?


----------



## utdeep

I've been using the Quickstep as my primary portable amp for the last two weeks and I am blown away with how good this sounds.  Over the past few months, I've gone through the Alo Continental, International, Pan Am, RSA Hornet, Mustang, and C&C amp  and nothing sounds as good with an iPhone and LOD as this beautiful little amp.  It sparkles with the HD800 and FitEar 334s... it doesn't alter any part of the headphone's sound signature but maintains incredible detail, transparency, and sound stage.  
   
  I haven't owned a Meier amp since the original Porta Corda.  The Quickstep is my dark horse candidate for amp of the year!  I can't say how much I appreciate the RF-filter.  I received so many calls over the past week while using the iPhone where I didn't have to take off my headphones for the usual distortion.  This is very useful innovation in a portable amp.
   
  I've searched dozens of threads now for a good US power supply for the amp.  I don't want to carry a battery pack.  Is there a simple 15V adapter and plug I can use?  Would the worldwide slender Radioshack 15V adapter plus plug (mentioned a few threads back) work with this amp?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





utdeep said:


> [snip]
> 
> I've searched dozens of threads now for a good US power supply for the amp.  I don't want to carry a battery pack.  Is there a simple 15V adapter and plug I can use?  Would the worldwide slender Radioshack 15V adapter plus plug (mentioned a few threads back) work with this amp?


 
   
  It's great to hear of another Quickstep fan joining the family!   Thanks for your impressions.   I agree!  (Although I own the original Stepdance, instead.)
   
  To my knowledge, no one has tried the Radio Shack 15V adapter you're referencing, but I think it work fine - if you're willing to try it.  
   




   
  Mike


----------



## utdeep

Did Meier audio just start a new Spring Sale? It looks like most of the amps are being offered for a significant discount!


----------



## cooperpwc

Wow. These are serious sales. Quickstep is $310 outside of Europe including shipping!


----------



## utdeep

$110 off the 2Stepdance is pretty sweet too!


----------



## B[van]

holy molly 310 shipped? that's plenty tempting


----------



## cooperpwc

^ It's an amazing price. I have to decide whether I really need a more portable version of the Stepdance. So tempting. I have it diarised...


----------



## B[van]

I'll check back in another 3 weeks. NO MORE HEADFI TILL THEN  who am i kidding man


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> I'll check back in another 3 weeks. NO MORE HEADFI TILL THEN  who am i kidding man


 
   
  I speak from the heart in saying that if you do not own a Stepdance/2Stepdance/Quickstep, you should jump at this. The Stepdance is still the all round best portable amp that I have ever heard. It's my first choice for low ohm headphones at home too.


----------



## B[van]

tbh, i had  a first gen stepdance.. regretted selling it in restrospect


----------



## Avi

Spring Sale? Classic + Daacord for 1040, allowing me to bring my Jazz to work (and replace the 1stGen quickstep)?
   
  No, must resist temptation.
   
  Must resist.


----------



## cooperpwc

^ Why resist? 
   
  I pulled the trigger on a Quickstep. I always wanted to buy it and the price is just too good.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> ^ Why resist?
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a Quickstep. I always wanted to buy it and the price is just too good.


 
  You will never regret it!


----------



## FlySweep

I've had my Quickstep for a couple of days now.. I have it paired with the ODAC.. and I couldn't be more satisfied with it.  Talk about neutral and resolving!  Notable portable dac/amps I've owned in the past are are the Headstage Arrow 3G, Leckerton UHA-6S MKII, Meridian Explorer (revised version), and PCSTEP.  The QS ranks as my favorite of the bunch.
   
  The QS definitely shares the same 'voice' as the PCSTEP's amp section.. very transparent, clean, and neutral.. though the QS boasts an even better soundstage and seems more articulate... which is really something since I foudn the PCSTEP to really excel in these areas.
   
  Bottom line.. I'd be happy with either amp (the PCSTEP's DAC section is really fun to use, too)... but the QUICKSTEP is very special.. can't really imagine wanting to 'upgrade' from it since it checks all the boxes for me.. and seems very capable of rivaling some desktop systems.


----------



## dryvadeum

flysweep said:


> I've had my Quickstep for a couple of days now.. I have it paired with the ODAC.. and I couldn't be more satisfied with it.  Talk about neutral and resolving!  Notable portable dac/amps I've owned in the past are are the Headstage Arrow 3G, Leckerton UHA-6S MKII, Meridian Explorer (revised version), and PCSTEP.  The QS ranks as my favorite of the bunch.
> 
> 
> The QS definitely shares the same 'voice' as the PCSTEP's amp section.. very transparent, clean, and neutral.. though the QS boasts an even better soundstage and seems more articulate... which is really something since I foudn the PCSTEP to really excel in these areas.
> ...




You could easily fool people in a blind test into thinking the Quickstep was a desktop amp.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> ^ Why resist?
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a Quickstep. I always wanted to buy it and the price is just too good.


 
  I already own both a 1gen Stepdance and a Jazz......
   
  (all the more reason, I know)
   
  wallet is beckoning ARRGGHH


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





avi said:


> I already own both a 1gen Stepdance and a Jazz......
> 
> (all the more reason, I know)
> 
> wallet is beckoning ARRGGHH


 
   
  I own the Stepdance too. It still gets constant use at home but I no longer take it for portable use very often. It's just a bit too large and I have become less geeky in this regard. The size of what I haul around matters now. The Quickstep is materially smaller. I am looking forward to getting it.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> You could easily fool people in a blind test into thinking the Quickstep was a desktop amp.


 
  That's right! Specially when driving my T5p (32 Ohm) (and earlier Grado 325i - 32 Ohm) there is only a VERY little bit more soundstage and resolution in the Concerto vs. the Quickstep + 15V PSU. I think the crossfeed on the Concerto is the biggest difference with low impedance headphones and the Quickstep could easily do the job.
   
  It is different when driving the T1 (600 Ohm) though. Also with HD650 the Quickstep sounds great too but still the Concerto has more power and blows more space and resolution into the sound. With higher impedance headphones the Concerto is much better than the portable Quickstep and here you can tell the difference in soundstage and resolution.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> That's right! Specially when driving my T5p (32 Ohm) (and earlier Grado 325i - 32 Ohm) there is only a VERY little bit more soundstage and resolution in the Concerto vs. the Quickstep + 15V PSU. I think the crossfeed on the Concerto is the biggest difference with low impedance headphones and the Quickstep could easily do the job.
> 
> It is different when driving the T1 (600 Ohm) though. Also with HD650 the Quickstep sounds great too but still the Concerto has more power and blows more space and resolution into the sound. With higher impedance headphones the Concerto is much better than the portable Quickstep and here you can tell the difference in soundstage and resolution.


 
  I think I'll end up buying another Quickstep cos even though the AHA is really awesome, I miss the incredible resolution and deep bass of the Quickstep.


----------



## utdeep

I just received a new silver Quickstep from Meier Audio.  My original Quickstep was black.
   
  Here are some differences:  the black quickstep had a blue LED while the silver quickstep has a red LED.  I have to say that I love the look of the silver Quickstep.  I've also noticed that the low gain switch seems to be throttled lower than it used to be... I can now use more of the volume knob on low impedance IEMs than I could before.  It's a very welcome change.
   
  The sound is still blissful.  While I've got my WA7 to keep me happy while I am at home, the Quickstep is not much of a "step down" (hahaha) when I'm out and about.


----------



## wormsdriver

Hey guys, I'm getting interested in the Quickstep. I'm in the U.S. and I wanted to ask you guys, how much is shipping to the U.S.? Will there be any Customs/Taxes that I'll have to pay?


----------



## utdeep

His price in $ outside Europe includes shipping to the US.  There are no additional customs or taxes!


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





utdeep said:


> His price in $ outside Europe includes shipping to the US.  There are no additional customs or taxes!


 
  Thanks!


----------



## precsmo

Hi all, my Quickstep is on the way, waiting hard next week!!! Can someone please advice, is the 9v vs 15v make any SQ difference to sensitive CIEM too?? I really hope not, because the priority of the Quickstep is entirely for my CIEM, and it is not very logic to feeding 15v for optimum performance vs portability. Please someone advice.


----------



## dryvadeum

precsmo said:


> Hi all, my Quickstep is on the way, waiting hard next week!!! Can someone please advice, is the 9v vs 15v make any SQ difference to sensitive CIEM too?? I really hope not, because the priority of the Quickstep is entirely for my CIEM, and it is not very logic to feeding 15v for optimum performance vs portability. Please someone advice.




I imagine it would, specifically in terms of bass impact.


----------



## cooperpwc

precsmo, good 9 volt rechargables will be just fine. That is all that I ever used with my Stepdance and the ES5.
   
  Don't get me wrong. I love that Mike (zilchmod) and others pursue that extra edge, but especially for CIEM, you will be very happy not doubling or tripling the size and weight of the Quickstep.   
  You just bought a spectacular highly portable amp.


----------



## pietcux

My cans are between 32 and 64 ohm. The higher impedance they have,the more the difference is noticeable. And yes it is about the bass impact. But also the overall impulse response and soundstaging. And I only use 12 volt from the xp 8000 battery.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi precsmo,
   
  Quote: 





precsmo said:


> Hi all, my Quickstep is on the way, waiting hard next week!!! Can someone please advice, is the 9v vs 15v make any SQ difference to sensitive CIEM too?? I really hope not, because the priority of the Quickstep is entirely for my CIEM, and it is not very logic to feeding 15v for optimum performance vs portability. Please someone advice.


 
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> precsmo, good 9 volt rechargables will be just fine. That is all that I ever used with my Stepdance and the ES5.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love that Mike (zilchmod) and others pursue that extra edge, but especially for CIEM, you will be very happy not doubling or tripling the size and weight of the Quickstep.
> You just bought a spectacular highly portable amp.


 
   
   
  According to my interpretations/extrapolations of the OPA209 datasheet, a 15.0-Volt supply voltage (Vs) will yield a 123.7% increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt supply (as with a 9-V style, internal LiPo rechargeable battery).  So... you can more than double the output voltage to your headphones (and thus, the Watts rms) by using a 15-Volt supply instead of an 8.4-Volt supply, but....
   
*I agree with Paul, here, completely.*   Running with a higher Vs (supply voltage) to the op-amps increases the Watts rms to your IEMs or transducers - but this can't do nearly as much with efficient IEMS for audibly improving headroom-related sonic traits such as increasing dynamics, bass energy, or better control of the bass and mids, as it can with inefficient, full-size headphones.   You're just not likely to hear a difference between 15V and 8.4V (as with a rechargeable 9V internal battery) when using IEMs.  I certainly couldn't when using my Shure SE530 with the Stepdance.   
   
  There is however, a very weak argument that could still be made for using 15V power with efficient IEMs:  Datasheets for the OPA209 (or the original Stepdance' OPA1611) show that THD + Noise are taken to their lowest possible levels with a supply voltage (Vs) of 15.  Go higher than 15Vs, up to the maximum permissible 18Vs, or lower than 15Vs, and according to the datasheets, these op-amps will suffer an increase in THD + Noise.  In terms of measurable performance, they are at their cleanest when supplied with 15V, but I seriously cannot detect any difference in this regard, even with the Shure SE530.  But, if you just want that warm and fuzzy feeling that comes with knowing you are driving the op-amps to deliver their absolute best possible performance, go for it.  Personally, I don't think it's worth the effort and inconvenience - not at all.   
   
  Less efficient, full-size cans are a different story, entirely.  I don't think anyone can claim they hear a reduction in THD + Noise at 15V, but a BUNCH of us can testify that we hear wonderful improvements in dynamics, bass energy and control - right up into the lower mids, when using something like the LCD-2 with the Stepdance family of portable amps running on 15V power.  So clean, so neutral, so transparent - yet amazingly powerful, for such a tiny box.  My DACport LX > 15V Stepdance > LCD-2 rev.1 comes very close to offering just as much PrAT and authority as my DACmini CX (1-Ohm mod)  > LCD-2 rev.1, but I swear it's more neutral AND more transparent - it has none of the DACmini CX' very slight grain in the treble.  It's also inky black in the absence of a signal - more so than any other amp I have or have had.  The 15V Stepdance and its descendants can literally do double-duty as a desktop amp, for most purposes.  
   
  Enjoy!
   
  Mike


----------



## precsmo

Wow! Thanks you so much for all the fast and super detailed info!! Really appreciate this!! zilch0md made very much sense to me that the gain of 15v is irrelevant to sensitive iems.


----------



## utdeep

I'm using the Radioshack 15VDC 1000mA AC to DC Adapter with adaptaplug H and it is working perfectly with the QuickStep!  I don't notice a huge difference in sound using my FitEar F111 but the good news is that the noise floor hasn't increased either.  I like the fact it is a worldwide compatible adapter too.
   
  Hopefully, I'll have an HD800 returned to me so that I can test whether it makes a difference on high impedance cans.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi utdeep,
   
  Quote: 





utdeep said:


> I'm using the Radioshack 15VDC 1000mA AC to DC Adapter with adaptaplug H and it is working perfectly with the QuickStep!  I don't notice a huge difference in sound using my FitEar F111 but the good news is that the noise floor hasn't increased either.  I like the fact it is a worldwide compatible adapter too.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have an HD800 returned to me so that I can test whether it makes a difference on high impedance cans.


 
   
  That's great!  I've been hoping someone would take the plunge and try that Radio Shack adapter.  Thanks for the report!  
   
  It's nice to know that it's quiet.  
   
  Enjoy!
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> *I agree with Paul, here, completely.*


 
   
  Always a good default position, Mike.  :~D>
   
  Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> The 15V Stepdance and its descendants can literally do double-duty as a desktop amp, for most purposes.


 
   
  Quote: 





utdeep said:


> I'm using the Radioshack 15VDC 1000mA AC to DC Adapter with adaptaplug H and it is working perfectly with the QuickStep!  I don't notice a huge difference in sound using my FitEar F111 but the good news is that the noise floor hasn't increased either.  _*I like the fact it is a worldwide compatible adapter too.*_
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have an HD800 returned to me so that I can test whether it makes a difference on high impedance cans.


 
   
  Interesting. I do in fact use the Stepdance often as a home amp albeit mostly with low impedance headphones. I have long been interested in a home power supply. (Currently I just swap out rechargeables.)


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## airwater

Hi Guys,
   
  By following the clear instructions /discussions of you (especially Mike) - Many thanks!
   
  I set up my 15V 2stepdance system.
   
  Now, I would like to ask your opinions / experiences : Can this system push AKG K701 well?
   
  Many thanks!
   
  Best regards,
   
  Airwater.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote:


airwater said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By following the clear instructions /discussions of you (especially Mike) - Many thanks!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi Airwater!
   
  I see this was your first post!   Welcome to Head-Fi!   And welcome to the 15V Stepdance club!  
   




   
  I have the AKG K550 and find the 15V Stepdance does a very nice job with it, but I have no experience with the K701.  I'm pretty confident it will be fine.
   
  Are you thinking of buying the K701?
   
  What are you using as your source (as input to the 2Stepdance)?
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi Airwater!
> 
> I see this was your first post!   Welcome to Head-Fi!   And welcome to the 15V Stepdance club!    *SORRY ABOUT YOUR WALLET!*
> 
> ...


 
  No need to thank me *zilch0md. *


----------



## zilch0md

Hahaha!  I intentionally left that out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But around here, to leave that out is almost a grammar error!


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hahaha!  I intentionally left that out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  *Head-fi community all nods in agreement/aproval


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





airwater said:


> I set up my 15V 2stepdance system.
> 
> Now, I would like to ask your opinions / experiences : Can this system push AKG K701 well?


 
  The 2Stepdance is a great portable amplifier and I hope you will enjoy it. But let me be honest regarding the K701 - it needs a very powerful amplifier in order to play up to its full potential. So if you have the K701 already it will probably sound much better when the 2Quickstep is added to the chain - in that case - just enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you are thinking of buying the K701 only to use with this portable amplifier I think you can find better options with better synergy.


----------



## airwater

Thank you all!
   
  My current system is Sony M10 + 15V 2stepdance + ATH esw11ltd, and I am very satisfy with it. Now I am searching for my Christmas gift K701, but as
 Ramushorn said, I am quite worry about my system can not play up the full potential of K701. The good news is I still have a long time to study and search (maybe for an alternative).
   
  Enjoy the music, happier the life!
   
  Thank you all again!
   
  Airwater.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Airwater,
   


Spoiler: Quoting%20Airwater's%20last%20post...



Quote:


airwater said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> My current system is Sony M10 + 15V 2stepdance + ATH esw11ltd, and I am very satisfy with it. Now I am searching for my Christmas gift K701, but as
> Ramushorn said, I am quite worry about my system can not play up the full potential of K701. The good news is I still have a long time to study and search (maybe for an alternative).
> ...


   


  Wow!  You are a Sony PCM-M10 Recorder user, too!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

   

   
   
  Anyone willing to suffer the PCM-M10 recorder's not-so-friendly-for-playback user interface has my respect. It takes some time to get used to it, but it's not so bad once you are familiar with it and the proprietary 96/24-capable sigma-delta DAC sounds pretty good through the line out.  I can only fault it for being a little bit bright (which is great for LCD-2) and having a very slight graininess that's not heard with better DACs.  
   
  Have you programmed the 3.5mm jack for "Line Out" instead of "Headphone Out"?  (I'm just checking, in case you are unaware of how to bypass its unimpressive headphone amp.)
   
  I don't know how you feel about wearing supra-aural headphones (that sit on top of your ears rather than surrounding your ears), but I can attest from many hours of listening that the very efficient Beyerdynamic DT1350 sounds GREAT with the Stepdance, even on an 8.4V rechargeable internal battery - all the better with 15V external power.  The bass is spectacularly well controlled, energetic, and deeply extended.   
   
  For a few weeks, now, Amazon has been selling the DT1350 for only $199.00 - the lowest price they've ever sold it, according to camelcamelcamel.com.  I checked just now, and see that you have to add it to the cart to see the $199.00 price.
   
  Going on Rasmushorn's advice, above, regarding the K701 (better than my speculation, as I had said I've never heard the K701), the Beyerdynamic DT1350 might be a better choice for use with the Stepdance, if you want a fairly neutral, clean, transparent sound, with terrific, well-controlled bass.  But again, you might prefer a circumaural design rather than a supra-aural design.  (Some people complain that the DT1350 hurts their ears after long listening periods.)
   
  Don't jump on the DT1350 just because it's currently available at a good price - I encourage you to continue to seek opinions before acting.  The 2Stepdance deserves a good headphone!  
   




   
  Mike


----------



## pietcux

There is nothing wrong with pairing the AKG K701/702 with the Meier Stepdance, 2Stepdance or Quickstep. It plays loud enough, has a tight controlled, impulsove bass and very nice textured treble. As these amps do not alter the sound signature of the source, but only *amplify* in an awesome way, you cannot go wrong. 
Had the DT-1350 for some time when it came out. I could hardly get a good seal with them. Then it is lacking the bass completely. And due to that I could never forget that I was wearing it, as I was permanently fighting with the fit on the ears.


----------



## airwater

Pietcux,
   
  Thank you for your advice!   But I heard K701 is now out of production !?
   
  ______________________________
   
  Mike,
   
  Another M10 -  Shake hands !
   
  For M10, my only complain is it cannot play FLAC & APE format.
   
  Another finding is the cord which link M10 and 2stepdance really affects the sound.
   





   
  Airwater


----------



## pietcux

Quote: 





airwater said:


> Pietcux,
> 
> But I heard K701 is now out of production !?


 
  They are at least not end of sales. But yes there will be a K 612 and a K 712 soon. They are mainly sporting different earpads for better bass and a headband without bumps. And a different color scheme. And they will be pricey. You could shoot a K 701 and get the K 712 earpads later if you want 3 dBs more bass. That is my understanding right now.


----------



## sjt1

I got a quickstep recently, and I posted some impressions of how I think it improves the output of the AK100 DAP here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/630288/the-new-iriver-ak100-a-high-end-dap/5535#post_9491102
   
  Hope this is useful to someone


----------



## AmberOzL

Ok guys, kinda newbie in here. I need a little bit of a help cuz I am confused for the moment.
   
  I am really interested in Quickstep as there is a sales going on too. I tried to read to learn more but I am still a master student and my exams starting next week, don't have much time though, so I wanted to ask if someone can help me.
   
  When I look at the portable amps (lets say Heir R1 or FiiO E12), you charge it through usb, you use it until is is depleted and you recharge it. I see you guys using power supply with the amp. What is the reason for it?
   
  I didn't understand much actually. I am really not very good at technical things and English is not my native language, I am having some problems to understand honestly. If somebody can explain to me how I will use it in day to day life, it would be much appreciated.
   
  Apart from this, I never read anything bad about the amp, seems like exactly what I need. I don't want my amp to color my music, that's why I want to go for Meier Quickstep.


----------



## zilch0md

amberozl said:


> Ok guys, kinda newbie in here. I need a little bit of a help cuz I am confused for the moment.
> 
> I am really interested in Quickstep as there is a sales going on too. I tried to read to learn more but I am still a master student and my exams starting next week, don't have much time though, so I wanted to ask if someone can help me.
> 
> ...




Hi AmberOzl,

You can use the Quickstep with its internal 9V alkaline battery (or a rechargeable version), with just about any IEM or headphone and it will sound fine. Some of us are using 15V power only because this can make the Quickstep (or Stepdance or 2Stepdance) sound even better with inefficient headphones that require more power to sound their best.

More: http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2180_20#post_9468806
*
So... What type of headphones or IEMs do you intend to use with the Quickstep?*

Mike


----------



## AmberOzL

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hi AmberOzl,
> 
> You can use the Quickstep with its internal 9V alkaline battery (or a rechargeable version), with just about any IEM or headphone and it will sound fine. Some of us are using 15V power only because this can make the Quickstep (or Stepdance or 2Stepdance) sound even better with inefficient headphones that require more power to sound their best.
> 
> ...


 
  First of all, thank you Mike, for your quick reply and explanation. When I order Quickstep will I get rechargeable version and will there be a cable/adapter to charge it?
   
  I will use it with iem/ciems. I am planning to buy 2 in the future, well relatively near future. Spiral Ear SE 5 way reference (if I am not mistaking 133 ohm impedance) and Heir Audio Tzar 350 (350 ohm impedance). My DAP will be my Clip+ for the moment but FiiO will release X5 before the end of this year and I will get it when it is out in EU.
   
  I know usually iems don't need much power but these 2 of the has relatively high impedances.


----------



## ClieOS

I think you misunderstand what Mike means by 'rechargeable' - he means the 9V battery being either non-rechargeable or rechargeable, not the amp itself. That means even if you get a rechargeable 9V battery to use with QuickStep, you still need to take the battery out and recharge it via a dedicated 9V charger. The amp will not recharge the battery as there is no charging circuit inside the amp.


----------



## AmberOzL

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I think you misunderstand what Mike means by 'rechargeable' - he means the 9V battery being either non-rechargeable or rechargeable, not the amp itself. That means even if you get a rechargeable 9V battery to use with QuickStep, you still need to take the battery out and recharge it via a dedicated 9V charger. The amp will not recharge the battery as there is no charging circuit inside the amp.


 
  Oh, sorry about that my misunderstanding. As I said, it is not my native language and sometimes it can be tricky to understand all these terms and all. Def. my mistake, sorry for the stupid questions.
   
  Okay then let's say I get 9V rechargeable battery version. It should be pretty easy to take it and charge it and put it back inside of the amp. That's fine but then I need to get charger too to use it with the battery. Does Meier Audio sell these things too or I have to get them separately? Also, how long it takes to drain out 9V battery in low gain? I wish more than 10 hours honestly.


----------



## ClieOS

No, Meier doesn't sell battery. You will need to find it yourself. Low or high gain doesn't affect battery as much as low / high current mode. If it is high current mode, it will last around 8~12 hours or so on rechargeable (depends on the capacity of the battery as well), double that on low current mode.
   
  You can easily find decent 500mAh~600mAh Li-ion 9V rechargeable from China on eBay and most of them are actually quite decent. Some of them can be recharged via a regular NiMH 9V charger while other need dedicated Li-ion charger, so pay attention on which you get.
   
  BTW, most NiMH and Li-ion 9V rechargeable is actually 8.4V. The one I like the most is from the Chinese battery maker Hoba. Their 9V uses a different construction and actually is 9V, not 8.4V. They used to be sold on eBay but now I can only find it on Aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wireless-microphone-9v-500mah-charger-set/806265317.html


----------



## AmberOzL

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No, Meier doesn't sell battery. You will need to find it yourself. Low or high gain doesn't affect battery as much as low / high current mode. If it is high current mode, it will last around 8~12 hours or so on rechargeable (depends on the capacity of the battery as well), double that on low current mode.
> 
> You can easily find decent 500mAh~600mAh Li-ion 9V rechargeable from China on eBay and most of them are actually quite decent. Some of them can be recharged via a regular NiMH 9V charger while other need dedicated Li-ion charger, so pay attention on which you get.
> 
> BTW, most NiMH and Li-ion 9V rechargeable is actually 8.4V. The one I like the most is from the Chinese battery maker Hoba. Their 9V uses a different construction and actually is 9V, not 8.4V. They used to be sold on eBay but now I can only find it on Aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wireless-microphone-9v-500mah-charger-set/806265317.html


 
  Okay, so I have to buy the amp and buy the batteries and the charger of the batteries. I have to check through some local and online shops in here, I am in the EU region so I prefer to buy it from here, you know our tax system and all, sometimes it can be really painful to get something from otherside of the world. Also, there is no need for buying it from Asia I should be able to find these things easily from here.
   
  Sorry for bugging the thread with my newbie questions, in case if I need further help I will try to work with PM's instead of ruining the thread. Thanks a lot to Mike and ClieOS for their kind help and explanation.


----------



## zilch0md

AmberOzl,
   
  Your questions are welcome here - no problem!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think ClieOS has cleared it up for you, now, but here are some pictures that relate to your questions:
   
  From:  http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/
   
   

   
  Mike


----------



## pietcux

Shouldn't we talk about the Xpal XP8000 regarding this case?


----------



## AmberOzL

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> AmberOzl,
> 
> Your questions are welcome here - no problem!
> 
> ...


 
  Mike, I have to say you are a great guy. Thank you very much. Ok I got everything and I have to say I liked the system, in this way when battery dies, you don't have to send it to manufacturer and all, you do your own job the way you want, wonderful.
   
  As you guys are already experienced, in which you suggest me to use it? I honestly don't feel like carrying one more thing with me so I was thinking buying a rechargeable battery and charger of it would be good. I am getting more and more into this Quickstep and if I can manage the price, I am buying one asap.


----------



## pietcux

You know I have the XP8000 and I have power for a whole week without ever thinking about empty battery or buying a new one. And running @ 12 volt from the XP8000 gives the amp noticeable more control over your phones. I can even proof hat with the Sennheiser IE80 and that is an easy to drive IEM for sure. It is a bigger package that is true, but you can even get a special adapter for 15 volt output of the XP8000 and even if I do not have it I am sure that would be another great improvement.

   
  please note that this is the original Stepdance, not the Quickstep


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> AmberOzl,
> 
> Your questions are welcome here - no problem!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Looks great. Now I want a Quickstep with a red battery door.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Looks great. Now I want a Quickstep with a red battery door.


 
   
  Thanks for that Paul!  
   
  My first good laugh of the day!
   





   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Hi AmberOzl,
   
  Thanks for the compliment - there are a lot of great guys here at Head-Fi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





amberozl said:


> Mike, I have to say you are a great guy. Thank you very much. Ok I got everything and I have to say I liked the system, in this way when battery dies, you don't have to send it to manufacturer and all, you do your own job the way you want, wonderful.
> 
> As you guys are already experienced, in which you suggest me to use it? I honestly don't feel like carrying one more thing with me so I was thinking buying a rechargeable battery and charger of it would be good. I am getting more and more into this Quickstep and if I can manage the price, I am buying one asap.


 
   
  Given everything you've told us, including some hints about your budget, your use of IEMs, and your desire to keep the package small, my advice is to begin with rechargeable 9V-style (8.4V) batteries, like those suggested by ClieOS - or something similar that you can find in the EU.  
   
  Later, you might want to try buying a 12V or 15V power supply that plugs into the wall outlet (converting AC power to 15V DC) so that you can avoid wearing out your rechargeable batteries when listening to your rig at home or at the office.  This will also be an affordable way to find out if you can hear an improvement in sound quality with your IEMs or headphones when using 12V or 15V.  _Then_ you can decide whether or not you are willing to spend more money and suffer the inconvenience of carrying a portable 12V or 15V battery pack, as pietcux has suggested.
   
  I don't mind carrying the bulky XP8000 battery pack with my Stepdance and Sony PCM-M10, but sometimes, when I want to keep things really small, I just use my Sansa Clip+ with Shure E4g IEMs.   So, we all have different needs for different situations.  You get to decide what's best for you!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As we say in Texas...  "It's all good."
   
  Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

My Quickstep has arrived at my office. Unfortunately I am on the road for two days.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Still I am very excited.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will be playing with it Thursday.


----------



## wormsdriver

I just bought a secondhand Quickstep and should be receiving it by the end of the week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW, the last few posts have been very informative, thanks guys!
   
  ...time to look for some batteries


----------



## AmberOzL

Thank you everybody. I think as Mike suggested I will start with rechargeable batteries and then I will see how things will evolve. Now I am a little bit low on cash and trying to find a classmate who can help me before this sales period ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh Head Fi, you are the greatest enemy of the wallets, ever.


----------



## pietcux

The force will be with you......


----------



## precsmo

hi everyone, received the Quickstep yesterday! It is a real neutral king! Finally! I found an amp that really works perfectly with my sensitive Compact Monitors Stage 3 CIEM. The gain is really low for sensitive IEMs. The volume control is perfect, it needs to be turned up at 12 o'clock only starts considering loud, I think I will be listening at 11.30 o'clock most of the time. Talking about hiss, I only start hearing hiss starting at 12.30 to 1 o'clock and above, I won't be listening to that kinda insanely loud volume anyway! I think it is due to the very low gain, also due to close to 0ohm output impedance, this is the only amp among my other amps that my Stage 3 still sounds completely smooth and not harsh at all when listening to loud volume. This amp can really make me listen to loud volume with my Stage 3, even at 12.30 o'clock, but I won't be listening to really loud volume at all time for my hearing safety! This amp is very fast sounding too! I love it! I hear details, details, details and details from the bass, mid and treble. This amp is so thrilling with my sensitive CIEM. But I find that it is a little brighter sounding than my Cowon J3, and brighter than the Arrow Amp G3 with the iMod which I will be paring with this new toy. Not sure burning in of amplifiers really exist in this world, hope this amp will really improve over time. These impressions are from the 1st moment I turn it up yesterday, lolz. I'm so happy with my new super toy DD


----------



## R Scott Ireland

I was thinking of making a portable 15V rig for my Stepdance (as per page 78 of this thread; using the Energizer XP8000A), but I can't find a Willy Cable WI15 anywhere. I don't think they are made any longer, perhaps?
   
  Is there another cable or portable solution that would work? I have the Anker Astro3, but I wanted to try the amp at the full 15V (portable, for carrying around).
   
  Thanks!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





r scott ireland said:


> I was thinking of making a portable 15V rig for my Stepdance (as per page 78 of this thread; using the Energizer XP8000A), but I can't find a Willy Cable WI15 anywhere. I don't think they are made any longer, perhaps?
> 
> Is there another cable or portable solution that would work? I have the Anker Astro3, but I wanted to try the amp at the full 15V (portable, for carrying around).
> 
> Thanks!


 
   
  Go to the following link and type the word "Stepdance" into the first search field, then press "Go"
   
http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/
   
   

   
   
  "Meier-Audio Corda Stepdance" is in their database because of me.    (Pats himself on the back...)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You will then see this page:
   
   

   
   
  When you click one of the "Order Now" buttons for the WI15, you'll be asked to login with your e-mail address and password - having previously registered your XP8000A (you can register now, if necessary) - this gets you a discount on the WI15, by the way.
   
  After you login, their crazy website will ask you to again specify the device for which you need a "tip."  
   
  Select the values shown below, then click the "Add" button and Checkout!
   
   
   
   
  EDIT:  The link provided in Step 3 of the post on page 78 is still valid.  Did you have a problem when trying to proceed from that page?
   
  Mike


----------



## pietcux

AFAIK the Willy cable can be obtained from the manufacturer somehow. I also want to try that sometime.


----------



## R Scott Ireland

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Go to the following link and type the word "Stepdance" into the first search field, then press "Go"
> 
> http://tipfinder.xpalpower.com/
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Mike.  I tried to order the cable before getting the XP8000A.  I'll follow your procedure.


----------



## pietcux

Also thanks for the ordering procedure Mike!  Placed the order right away. As my XP8000's serial number label is unreadable, I had to pay 20€ including shipping. And for this shop the IE10 is useless, only the Firefox did process it correctly.
   
  Peter


----------



## cooperpwc

In the house:
   

   
  The Quickstep is sounding pretty darn good right out of the box, perhaps a touch congested compared to my Stepdance. However the latter has thousand of hours under the belt.  The Quickstep's capacitors need some burn-in. 
   
  I am very pleased.


----------



## pietcux

Hi Cooperpwc could you please post a picture that compares both, the Stepdance and the Quickstep?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





pietcux said:


> Hi Cooperpwc could you please post a picture that compares both, the Stepdance and the Quickstep?


 
   
  Here you go. These both have the Lee Valley Tools 3mm bumpers installed underneath - not the tiny ones that Jan provides. I like the large bumpers because they are thicker than the elastic that I use to attach the Classic.  (I just removed Lee Valley Tools flat 1.5mm bumpers from on top of the Stepdance earlier today; it is home use only now.) 
   
  The difference in size is even greater than what is obvious from the pictures IMO.


----------



## wormsdriver

I got mine today also, I'm happy to report that it is smaller than what I thought it would be.
   
  I've only used it for about 20 minutes so far with my old Sr125 Grados and I am really happy with it so far, I will definitely look for the Energizer battery pack and willy cable as it has met my expectations and anything more I squeeze out of it is just icing on the cake.


----------



## snapple10

Ordered a Quickstep yon use with AK 100


----------



## FlySweep

I'm astonished by how well the QUICKSTEP drives the HD800.. and I'm not talking about being able to drive it loud.. the note articulation, cleanliness of the presentation. extension (at both ends), bass impact, and control is simply terrific.  What I typically use to drive the HD800 isn't chopped liver either: the Violectric V800/V200 stack or an ODAC+speedballed BH Crack.  For me to come away this impressed with how a portable amp can drive the might HD800 says something (to me, anyways).  The SQ isn't merely good 'for a portable amp'.. it's damn good, period.  I'm not even using an external battery pack or 12V/15V wallwart, either.. this is all from a 9V battery.


----------



## pietcux

Then all you need is go 15 volt. Then you can retire the other stuff.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No, Meier doesn't sell battery. You will need to find it yourself. Low or high gain doesn't affect battery as much as* low / high current mode*. If it is high current mode, it will last around 8~12 hours or so on rechargeable (depends on the capacity of the battery as well), double that on low current mode.
> 
> You can easily find decent 500mAh~600mAh Li-ion 9V rechargeable from China on eBay and most of them are actually quite decent. Some of them can be recharged via a regular NiMH 9V charger while other need dedicated Li-ion charger, so pay attention on which you get.
> 
> BTW, most NiMH and Li-ion 9V rechargeable is actually 8.4V. _*The one I like the most is from the Chinese battery maker Hoba. Their 9V uses a different construction and actually is 9V, not 8.4V.* _They used to be sold on eBay but now I can only find it on Aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wireless-microphone-9v-500mah-charger-set/806265317.html


 
  - low/high current mode?   how do I enable this?
   
   
_- Thanks for sharing this, I found one of these on ebay and ships from the U.S., I should get it by next Wednesday._


----------



## pietcux

On my original Stepdance it is a micro switch on the mainboard located inside the battery compartment. You might want to check that place. But I find the sound lacking punch on low gain. I always use high gain instead.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





pietcux said:


> On my original Stepdance it is a micro switch on the mainboard located inside the battery compartment. You might want to check that place. But I find the sound lacking punch on low gain. I always use high gain instead.


 
   
Actually he is asking about low/high current mode. (On the Stepdance, that is also a switch in the battery compartment.)
   
  Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> - low/high current mode?   how do I enable this?
> 
> 
> _- Thanks for sharing this, I found one of these on ebay and ships from the U.S., I should get it by next Wednesday._


 
   
  On the Quickstep, you would have to open the amp with the included Allen Key and move a jumper according to Jan's instructions that also came with the amp.
   
  Don't do it. It is shipped in high current mode and that is how it operates at its highest sound quality.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> On the Quickstep, you would have to open the amp with the included Allen Key and move a jumper according to Jan's instructions that also came with the amp.
> 
> Don't do it. It is shipped in high current mode and that is how it operates at its highest sound quality.


 
   
  Ok.
   
  I was @ work and didn't have the manual on hand. I did do a quick search through the thread, but didn't find anything on it.
   
  Thanks guys.


----------



## precsmo

cooperpwc said:


> In the house:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I don't have any scientific proof nor it is just my feelings, but I also found the same with my new Quickstep, it was very very detailed yet congested and narrow sounding out of the box. It is now much better after just 40 hours plus of burning in. It is still burning in all day, gonna do that for another 10 20 days


----------



## zilch0md

You've got to love a consensus!


----------



## tsvo614

man the quickstep is great!!!!all the instrument separation is crazy!


----------



## sjt1

I agree with all those that are saying the quickstep is great. I think it is outstanding!
   
  Does anyone know if an ipowerus battery will fit in it? This post
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/720#post_7178427
   
  says that the ipowerus batts are bigger than other 9v batteries, and I measured the battery aperture to be 26.4mm, so it looks tight.
   
  Thanks in advance


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





sjt1 said:


> I agree with all those that are saying the quickstep is great. I think it is outstanding!
> 
> Does anyone know if an ipowerus battery will fit in it? This post
> 
> ...


 
   
  Actually the design of the Quickstep is quite forgiving of large batteries, both in length and outer dimensions. I use the Soshine Lithium Ions without a problem and they are largish. I am guessing that you will be fine.
   
  (For sure you will  get them in. The greatest danger is that you might initially want a paper clip handy to wedge them out. This was an issue early on with the Stepdance. It's not likely and not a disaster anyway.)


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> You've got to love a consensus!


 
   
  Mike, I left the Quickstep burning in the first night and in just that twelve hours I perceived a real opening of the sound stage. The hay fever was gone.   Improvements are more subtle now - after 24 hours I switched to just burning in as I listen.
   
  I am loving this amp.


----------



## rasmushorn

I had one of those listening sessions last night where everything I listened to gave me goosebumps. It was with the ODAC --> Quickstep --> Tzar 350. I drive the Quickstep with a 15V PSU and the Tzar350 shines much more and there is so much sparkling in them compared to when only driven by the 9V battery.
   
  I think the Quickstep is so close to compete with my desktop Concerto that I am considering selling my desktop system and going 100% portable. I am just not sure if I will regret it in the long run...


----------



## cooperpwc

^ Nice pic.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> ^ Nice pic.


 
  Thanks. Just a quick cellphone shot


----------



## tsvo614

anybody using external battery pack with the quickstep?

thx!


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





sjt1 said:


> I agree with all those that are saying the quickstep is great. I think it is outstanding!
> 
> Does anyone know if an ipowerus battery will fit in it? This post
> 
> ...


 
  I've used ipowerUS 500mah Li-Polymer 9V in my Stepdance (gen1) for a LONG time (years). I use a wallwart 90%+ of the time, but the battery fits like a charm. If you get Li batteries, make sure you get a charger that can recharge them. NiMh/Cad charges may cause a fire.
   
  Of course, I /did/ break down and just ordered a Classic+Daccord for home, and will bring my Jazz to work, putting my Stepdance into reserve.


----------



## zilch0md

So many happy Quickstep owners!   Joy!


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I had one of those listening sessions last night where everything I listened to gave me goosebumps. It was with the ODAC --> Quickstep --> Tzar 350. I drive the Quickstep with a 15V PSU and the Tzar350 shines much more and there is so much sparkling in them compared to when only driven by the 9V battery.
> 
> I think the Quickstep is so close to compete with my desktop Concerto that I am considering selling my desktop system and going 100% portable. I am just not sure if I will regret it in the long run...


 
  Is that a JDS Labs ODAC?  Looks different.


----------



## tsvo614

whats the tool for opening the quickstep for?


----------



## snapple10

Nice pic rasmushorn
  got Quickstep and Tzar 350 on the way to use with Ak100, hope I like it


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Is that a JDS Labs ODAC?  Looks different.


 
  No it is the "Head'n'hifi" ODAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.headnhifi.com


----------



## wormsdriver

ok guys, I bought the xp8000 from Amazon and should get it by tomorrow. I'll order the XPAL Willy cable after that. * I still need to buy the PowerStream slip-on connector, right???*
   
  Oh, and by the way, the Quickstep is kicking ass!  \m/


----------



## zilch0md

wormsdriver said:


> ok guys, I bought the xp8000 from Amazon and should get it by tomorrow. I'll order the XPAL Willy cable after that. * I still need to buy the PowerStream slip-on connector, right???*
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the Quickstep is kicking ass!  \m/




 Joy!

You can either get the Powerstream set of multiple adapters -or- just the one you need, from JDS Labs.

See the XP8000 ordering instructions at this link:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/1140_20#post_7344337

Mike


----------



## R Scott Ireland

zilch0md said:


> Joy!
> 
> You can either get the Powerstream set of multiple adapters -or- just the one you need, from JDS Labs.
> 
> ...




I just did this setup with my Stepdance (used the JDS plug adapters). Wow, the 15V really enriched the sound and gives a wider soundstage.

Well worth the effort!


----------



## zilch0md

Sweet!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Which headphone - something relatively inefficient?
   
  Mike


----------



## R Scott Ireland

zilch0md said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Which headphone - something relatively inefficient?
> 
> Mike




So far I've only had time to try my new AD900X's. now out of town until next week so won't be able to try others for awhile


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Joy!
> 
> You can either get the Powerstream set of multiple adapters -or- just the one you need, from JDS Labs.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks again Mike, I just ordered a couple of the slip on connectors from JDS Labs. The XP8000 and my rechargeable 9V batteries mentioned earlier by *ClieOS *should be here later on today.


----------



## zilch0md

Joy!


----------



## wormsdriver

Hey guys does the Xp8000 run pretty hot while it is being charged? I must've plugged it in to charge no more the 15 minutes and it got pretty hot. Not even close to warm, the damned thing was hot!


----------



## pietcux

Hi mine only get "hand warm" as we call it in Germany.  I do not think that "hot" is a good sign. But maybe @ first time charging it is different, let's hope so at least.


----------



## zilch0md

wormsdriver said:


> Hey guys does the Xp8000 run pretty hot while it is being charged? I must've plugged it in to charge no more the 15 minutes and it got pretty hot. Not even close to warm, the damned thing was hot!




That battery pack has to be defective if it's actually getting "hot." Lithium batteries can spontaneously burst into flame. They don't explode - that's a myth - they just burn your house down, crash passenger jets, and at the very least, spew toxic gasses and soot everywhere, leaving you wondering if you should call in a HazMat team to detox your home.

https://www.google.com/search?q=lithium+battery+fire

You should return that battery - it's defective. Bummer. (Hopefully it will make the trip without incident.)

Mike


----------



## vwinter

So I will be the proud owner of a lightly used QuickStep, hopefully tomorrow. 

Honestly, I'm most excited to go down to the store and drive some nice headphones I can't afford well enough so that I can hear how they should actually sound.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> That battery pack has to be defective if it's actually getting "hot." Lithium batteries can spontaneously burst into flame. They don't explode - that's a myth - they just burn your house down, crash passenger jets, and at the very least, spew toxic gasses and soot everywhere, leaving you wondering if you should call in a HazMat team to detox your home.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=lithium+battery+fire
> 
> ...


 






 HOLY TICKING TIME BOMB BATMAN!!!
   
  Battery will be returned... I hope the USPS guy doesn't kick it around too much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Thanks for the eyeopener Mike, *Y*ikes!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> HOLY TICKING TIME BOMB BATMAN!!!
> 
> Battery will be returned... *I hope the USPS guy doesn't kick it around too much!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  I guess that's why the UPS vans don't have doors - so that the drivers can jump out into oncoming traffic when a laptop battery catches fire.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Coincidentally, I've just received another PM requesting information on *how to obtain the WI15 inline voltage regulator cable for use with the Stepdance (or QuickStep) and the Energizer XP8000 LiPo battery pack - for a regulated 15VDC, on the go.*
> 
> So...  I have updated my original post on this subject (with new links and alternatives for the adapter that plugs into the power jack of the Stepdance):
> 
> ...


 
  I suppose that going from 12v to 15v makes a big difference, as that Energizer is an expensive battery pack.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Angular Mo,
   
  Quote: 





angular mo said:


> I suppose that going from 12v to 15v makes a big difference, as that Energizer is an expensive battery pack.


 
   
  It depends on the efficiency of your headphones or IEMs.   It is highly unlikely that anyone could hear a difference between between even 9V and 15V using IEMs that suffer no lack of headroom with a Stepdance at 9V.   But lots of people have testified in this thread that they hear big improvements when using headphones like the LCD-2 - improvements that are all consistent with an increase in Watts rms - the same as you would enjoy when increasing power output to inefficient loudspeakers in a HiFi system.
   
       Quoting an earlier post:



> A   *9.0-Volt* battery (or PSU) will yield an   *8.0% *increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery.
> 
> A *12.0-Volt* battery (or PSU) will yield a   *57.8% *increase in Maximum Output Voltage (Vpp) to the headphones, relative to an 8.4-Volt LiPo rechargeable battery.
> 
> ...


 
   
  A 41.8% gain in output voltage to your headphones (increasing the supply voltage from 12V to 15V) could be dramatic for a HiFiMan HE-6 that would still be suffering a lack of power with any of the Stepdance family of amps, even with a 15V supply voltage.  But that same 41.8% gain in Watts rms would be worthless when using something like the Shure SE530.
   
  The thing that I fear is most misunderstood about the use of 12V or 15V battery packs or PSUs is that the Meier portable amps are not somehow dependent on these "solutions" where other portables do fine without them.   Just about any portable amp that accepts a variable supply voltage is using op-amps that create a higher output voltage (Vpp) to the headphones when given a higher supply voltage (Vs).   The  
   
  Here's something else to consider when deciding between 12V and 15V:
   
   Quoting an earlier post:
   


> But here's a less known benefit:  When examining datasheets for op-amps, you can see that typically...* *
> 
> *THD and noise actually decrease as the supply voltage (and output voltage) increase.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  It thrills me just _knowing_ that when operating with a 15V supply voltage, I'm getting the lowest possible THD + Noise, but I seriously doubt that anyone could actually discern the difference between the THD + Noise at 12V vs. 15V (or even the difference between 8.4V and 15V, for that matter).  Even with a very good DAC, the right recording, highly resolving headphones, and golden ears...  maybe.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The efficiency of your headphones is the more pressing factor, by far.  What headphones will you be using?  
   
  Mike


----------



## vwinter

Hey all, kind of new here.

I have a concern:

I read that the QuickStep is supposed to be very good with hiss but I am getting audible hiss starting around 2 o'clock on the volume knob and very audible hiss by full volume on low gain with my IEMs, both on battery and 15v adapter power.

Should I be worried?


----------



## pietcux

Please give us more data, like which can and source you use. If the source produces hiss, any amp would just amplify that hiss.


----------



## vwinter

I've tried it only with the iPhone 4S. 

It was most noticeable with the Panasonic HJE900 an older dynamic driver IEM. 26Ohm and 100dB sensitivity, but sounds more sensitive than the specs would make you think.

I hear it too but to a lesser extent starting at almost 3 o'clock on the volume knob with the TDK BA200 which is a dual BA, at 35ohm and 121dB sensitivity, but really doesn't sound all that sensitive.

I haven't tried it with my desktop DAC yet, a Yulong D100 MKII because I am waiting on a RCA to 3.5mm cable.

My other higher quality IEMs are traveling so I won't have the opportunity to test them for a couple of weeks.


----------



## precsmo

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Hey all, kind of new here.
> 
> I have a concern:
> 
> ...


 
  this apply to me too with the low gain and my CIEM. However, I hardly turn the volume more than 12 o'clock as the music is dangerously loud to me. At the same time, I tried high gain with my HD650, I realized that I have to turn the volume higher to have the same perceived loudness to my CIEM, but I don't hear hiss. So, at least I'm in the noise free range


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Hey all, kind of new here.
> 
> I have a concern:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes mild hiss starting around 2 pm with sensitive IEMs is right. At full volume the hiss should be fairly loud.
   
  However all amps hiss at some volume. The question is whether is has audible hiss at listening volumes. Personally I listen at 11:00 or 11:30, for really loud maybe 12:30, with  most 16 ohm IEMs. Not a chance do I get close to 2 pm or hearing any hiss.


----------



## vwinter

cooperpwc said:


> Yes mild hiss starting around 2 pm with sensitive IEMs is right. At full volume the hiss should be fairly loud.
> 
> However all amps hiss at some volume. The question is whether is has audible hiss at listening volumes. Personally I listen at 11:00 or 11:30, for really loud maybe 12:30, with  most 16 ohm IEMs. Not a chance do I get close to 2 pm or hearing any hiss.




Awesome. I max out by 12:30-1 depending on sensitivity and it's inaudible there. When my Heaven V gets back to me, I doubt I'll even hit 12. 

*And* absolutely no channel imbalance is amazing. I can't wait to get some more time on it but my first impression is that it sounds incredibly refined.

I guess my D100 II doesn't even turn the amp on until it gets an active signal becuase it's dead silent even on max volume when I've plugged into the headphone jack. I have no other explanation lol.

Thanks coop! (I've been watching Twin Peaks, let me know if that isn't cool lol)


----------



## tsvo614

anybody Have problem with the volume knob coming off?


----------



## cooperpwc

^ I never have but it has been reported on here at least a couple times over the years. Tighten that little screw. Any eyeglasses store will have the tool.


----------



## tsvo614

yea even tightening it gets loose over time.


----------



## zilch0md

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/10/15/t_lkr_blue/overview/Loctite-Threadlocker-Blue-242.htm



Available at just about any hardware store...

Get the BLUE formula, not the red or green.

Blue is removable; red and green are not.


----------



## tsvo614

oh ic thx! im gonna try this loctite see if it helps..


----------



## cooperpwc

Well done, Mike. I was thinking the same thing but wasn't sure what it was called. Good to know about the blue!


----------



## tsvo614

jans imperfections!....LoL.


----------



## tsvo614

zilch0md .... goood find on the xp8000 external battery....make it a great combo!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> zilch0md .... goood find on the xp8000 external battery....make it a great combo!


 
   
  I'm glad you're pleased, having purchased it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Which headphones are you using with your Meier portable amp?
   
  Mike


----------



## tsvo614

hey mike... using the shure 315se .... sounds awesome!but dont like jans service...he says all his products have minor imperfections because made in small quantity... and all hand made.


----------



## zilch0md

tsvo614 said:


> hey mike... using the shure 315se .... sounds awesome!but dont like jans service...he says all his products have minor imperfections because made in small quantity... and all hand made.




Aw man, what's not right that Jan won't fix - just that set screw coming loose, or something else? 

In time you might have occasion to be very impressed by Jan's customer service, as he has been great with fixing problem, from what I've experienced and heard from others.

Basically, that set screw is a design issue, so using those parts, about all he could do is apply some Locktite. 

Mike


----------



## pietcux

So my Willy cable is in. Now let me track down that adaptor!


----------



## wormsdriver

Willy cable and adapter came in on Monday. Now I need a damned battery pack that works properly!:-/


----------



## tsvo614

no.. mike.. im talkimg about nicks on the front and back edge.. he says its normal! he wont even send me front rear backplates!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> no.. mike.. im talkimg about nicks on the front and back edge.. he says its normal! he wont even send me front rear backplates!


 
   
   
  Well, that's a shame.  I can't see how bad they are and don't know if you've sent him pictures, but I can imagine that if it were me in your shoes, the unit was brand new, and I was unsatisfied with the cosmetic condition at unboxing, I would hope that the manufacturer would swap it out for me.  Customer satisfaction first, and all that.
   
  Trying to get inside his head is impossible, but maybe he simply doesn't have any spares, having ordered only so many chassis, PCBs, knobs, etc. and thus, to send you new backplates might kill his ability to sell one more complete unit.  (I don't really know if this is the case, but there is certainly a possibility that sending you two backplates would literally cost him the ability to sell an entire amp.   I'm struggling to put myself in his shoes, here, and that's the best I can come up with.
   
  He's also probably confident that everything he ships out is not suffering from any gross scratches or dents, so he's made the decision to deny your request. 
   
  It's a bummer for both of you, really, because here we are discussing it in the appreciation thread.  Can you post pics for us so that we can at least understand where you are coming from. You'll have our sympathy, if nothing else.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





pietcux said:


> So my Willy cable is in. Now let me track down that adaptor!


 
   
   
  Yeah!  Plug it in!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Willy cable and adapter came in on Monday. Now I need a damned battery pack that works properly!:-/


 
   
  A Willy cable and adapter with no XP8000?   Dang!   That's like having the cigar snip and lighter without the Cubano!   
   




   
  Did you return it for exchange?
   
  Mike


----------



## tsvo614

here is one


----------



## tsvo614

this is rear


----------



## tsvo614

not too bad just nicks on front and back..... he says its normal. and wont fix it or send backplates...anybody else with this problem?


----------



## tsvo614

makes it rough and sharp to touch though... i hate that... its in a case most of the time.


----------



## zilch0md

Well, I'm comfortable taking your word that you are not satisfied with the blemishes on the end plates, but I can't tell what's wrong by looking at the photos you've posted - they're too out of focus to see what you're talking about.
   
  But that's OK - you don't have to take more pictures or anything.  I'm not an any position to make anything happen for you, but was just curious.
   




   
  Mike


----------



## tsvo614

maybe thats why on special!


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  Just a few notes from my side.
   
  - Yes, occasionally the volume knobs get loose. This fixing system with a screw, although widely established, is not the very best. A more tight fit can be get with knobs with a built-in "spanning" system but these are much larger and simply don't look very nice.
   
  - I decided not to send new plates to tsvo614 because of three reasons
  1. I simply don't have spare plates, as the amps are produced/assembled externally. Sometimes, when an amp is damaged beyond repair, I do have some plates lying around but not right now.
  2. Small imperfections are part of the production process. These amps are produced in small series and thereby plates are made entirely by hand. No fully automatic robots here. Any plate produced will have such small imperfections.
  3. Replacement of the frontplate is not an easy process. It requires the removal of the input- and outputsockets with a soldering iron and removal of the volume knob with a special tool that only few people have. Most people do not have the tools and the experience to do this properly.
   
  To be honest, are these imperfections really noticable? I hardly can see any on the pictures!
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## AmberOzL

The rear part of the amp he showed (2nd picture) doesn't seem nice I must say but in the first picture I couldn't see anyhing.


----------



## vwinter

Just got mine lightly used. Besides a slight usage blemish on the bottom, it has an imperfection that has to be production issue because there is no way anyone could accidentally do this in use:






Upper right hand corner.

I thought it would bother me as I am kind of OCD but It doesn't. It kind of looks like a naturally occuring wood grain type of thing, almost like a fingerprint lol.

I am curious about how this happens during production. Is it a consequence of sourcing or milling? Any comment Jan?

So far, I am very impressed with the amp. Thanks!


----------



## utdeep

Didn't happen during production   No idea how I did that but that is definitely my handiwork.


----------



## vwinter

LOL! I dont even understand. How would you even manage such a thing? :blink:
It's so clean and smooth. I'm starting to think you ordered a QuickStep because it is built like a tank.


----------



## utdeep

It is definitely built like a tank. I'm one of those people who gets upset when my Ray Samuels amp starts to lose its lettering. I have no idea how that odd dent occurred but I like it. You wouldn't want to sell it back to me would you?

Don't make me order another Quickstep from Jan! It would be my third one.


----------



## vwinter

Lol seriously?


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Lol seriously?


 
  yeah, that's where my Quickstep came from (utdeep).


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> A Willy cable and adapter with no XP8000?   Dang!   That's like having the cigar snip and lighter without the Cubano!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I bought it from Amazon Warehouse Deals. Much to my surprise, not only is the battery pack defective, the power indicator button was broken also.  I bought it for $54 USD. Amazon will refund me the money, but they will not replace it for another one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I really didn't want to dish out $90+USD for a battery pack, but I guess I'll have to.


----------



## utdeep

Yes. Now I'm itching to get one again. The QuickStep is an addiction I just can't seem to kick.

Will one of you give me a QuickStep back so I don't have to burn in a new one with an AK100 and an LCD3? I feel pathetic.


----------



## wormsdriver

you ain't getting mine back!


----------



## pietcux

Just got my Willy cable to work. As I could not find an adapter, I just soldered the required plug to the cable. Works very well. Even with my 32 ohm Signature DJ headphone, the bass is substantial more powerfull than with the 12 volt setup.


----------



## pietcux




----------



## zilch0md

Oh wow, that's nice! You're good to go!


----------



## vwinter

utdeep said:


> Yes. Now I'm itching to get one again. The QuickStep is an addiction I just can't seem to kick.
> 
> Will one of you give me a QuickStep back so I don't have to burn in a new one with an AK100 and an LCD3? I feel pathetic.




Don't give in to temptation! Stay on the wagon. 

Seriously, I haven't heard it with the IEM I need it for yet because it's on loan. But by the time I do, Meier's sale will be over so maybe if you really want one back guaranteed, you'd be better off just getting a third one? =/
Sorry!


----------



## utdeep

Alright. Stick to your severely damaged silver QuickStep!


----------



## pietcux

Listening to Charnett Moffett solo acoustic bass album The Bridge right now at work. Just so powerfull at 15 volt on the Sinature DJs. Thanks Mike for making the Willy cable public to us. And thaks to Jan Meier for creating such amazing and powerfull amps.


----------



## vwinter

utdeep said:


> Alright. Stick to your severely damaged silver QuickStep!






If you wanted to make me feel horrible, you've succeeded.

And what about the other guy?! No hate there??


----------



## utdeep

LOL.. No hate here, just envy. I'm more of a fan of the silver QuickStep.


----------



## pietcux

Hi Mike, the Willy cable makes a high frequent audible noise. Not audible when wearing closed cans, but it is a constant noise that might annoy the people around you. Is that only my cable or do you experience the same? Is there a coil inside? These can make such noise.


----------



## zilch0md

Wow, that's the first I've heard of this. I don't know how to advise you. I've always suspected that cylinder is a switch mode power supply. Can you muffle it with felt?


----------



## pietcux

Oh it is not that bad, I cannot hear it when I have the phones on! On the other hand. the step from 12 to 15 volt is not subtle on my setup with only 320 kb stuff from my Ipod, seems to be an audible step forward for me.


----------



## zilch0md

pietcux said:


> Oh it is not that bad, I cannot hear it when I have the phones on! On the other hand. the step from 12 to 15 volt is not subtle on my setup with only 320 kb stuff from my Ipod, seems to be an audible step forward for me.




Good news! Which headphone are you using? (too lazy to scroll up and see if this has already been communicated...)


----------



## pietcux

Right now the Ultrasone Signature Pro is my favorite.


----------



## zilch0md

OK, so that would indeed scale nicely with more power, from what I've heard of them.  They aren't necessarily power hungry, but they aren't known for being efficient, either.
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## klfl

Love the design of this amp, fits nicely into a small otterbox. Great for travelling.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





klfl said:


> Love the design of this amp, fits nicely into a small otterbox. Great for travelling.


 
   
  That's a great way to protect it when not using it.  No scratches.


----------



## wormsdriver

I put an invisible shield on mine. Although, I did buy it from utdeep, so, well... you know


----------



## wormsdriver

WOW!
   
  I just got my XP8000 today, *Motherflapper!!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I now officially love this little amp!
   
  First and only headphone I've tried so far with the regulated 15v thingymajigg is the Grado Rs1 and it has really made a world of difference. The Grados are low impedence, but really do need some juice for them to shine.
   
  Great amp!


----------



## woodcans

Question, when the xp8000 is plugged into the Quickstep, does the amp's LED automatically illuminate, regardless of the position of the amp's power(volume) switch being turned off??


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Question, when the xp8000 is plugged into the Quickstep, does the amp's LED automatically illuminate, regardless of the position of the amp's power(volume) switch being turned off??


 
  yup


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> yup


 
   
  Thanks! I assume with no ill-effects?


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Thanks! I assume with no ill-effects?


 
  I have no idea, to be honest.
   
  I just assume somebody would've said something by now, if there were any worries.
   
  I had also tried it with a wallwart I had lying around, and the light turns on even when the amp is off.


----------



## woodcans

wormsdriver said:


> I have no idea, to be honest.
> 
> I just assume somebody would've said something by now, if there were any worries.
> 
> I had also tried it with a wallwart I had lying around, and the light turns on even when the amp is off.




Then I am going to assume this is normal.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Then I am going to assume this is normal.


 
   
  Yes - it's perfectly OK.  We all experience this with external power.


----------



## R Scott Ireland

zilch0md said:


> Yes - it's perfectly OK.  We all experience this with external power.




This is described in the Stepdance manual. Perfectly normal.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





r scott ireland said:


> This is described in the Stepdance manual. Perfectly normal.


 
   
   
  Great. Thank you all very much!!


----------



## vwinter

Anyone run the HE-500 off the QuickStep?

I tried it earlier tonight and it sounded pretty great at about 75% volume on high gain. I guess I'm asking if it would really benefit from a beefier amp.


----------



## utdeep

I can't wait to try the XP8000 with the Quickstep soon. After that, I can drop kick the QuickStep into a concrete wall and put it on the FS forum


----------



## vwinter

Haha. You are in inspiration, at least to me.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





utdeep said:


> I can't wait to try the XP8000 with the Quickstep soon. After that, I can drop kick the QuickStep into a concrete wall and put it on the FS forum


 
  hahaha, I'm sure one of us will buy it!


----------



## woodcans

My 2stepdance is up for sale. And I haven't drop-kicked it.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/670277/corda-2stepdance


----------



## vwinter

woodcans said:


> My 2stepdance is up for sale. And I haven't drop-kicked it.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/670277/corda-2stepdance




Haha, then it may not have reached its maximum flavor sonic potential. 

Did you find something better?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Haha, then it may not have reached its maximum flavor sonic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Quickstep. Not sure it's better, but the black color matches my TP more appropriately.


----------



## vwinter

That was my first guess. Kind of a "don't tell me..." guess. 

If you had problems with cellphone interference, the QuickStep only picks it up when you come out of a no signal area, like a subway tunnel into a low signal area and the phone works it's hardest to get reception. Other than that, not a peep; text messages, web browsing, nothing. This is my first portable amp so I don't know how others are with this.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> That was my first guess. Kind of a "don't tell me..." guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  If this is your first portable amp, then you are doing _quite_ well.


----------



## utdeep

Just got another Quickstep off the FS forum.  Yes, I am that crazy and I change my mind often.  Yes, I do think the Quickstep is that good.
   
  However, after a few minutes of trying the Quickstep, I realized that something was wrong.  It sounded terrible.  It took more of the volume pot to power my headphones and the sound lacked deep bass and space.  I opened up the Quickstep and realized it was in low power mode.  While this doubles the battery life of the Quickstep, it sounds pretty bad.  I tried the Quickstep after the change and everything was right in the world again.
   
  Just a tip for anyone who buys a Quickstep on the FS forum - check to make sure it is on high power mode.  You would be very disappointed if it is.


----------



## zilch0md

I can't help but wonder if the seller knew what impact that switch setting had made on SQ.  It's easy to imagine he/she may have sold it because he/she was unimpressed with the sound.
   
  I'm glad you figured it out - and that all is well with your purchase!
   
  Mike


----------



## maguire

Damn .....I must be blind, looking for Quickstep but never finding one on the FS Forums.....They must go pretty quickstep like.......


----------



## vwinter

maguire said:


> Damn .....I must be blind, looking for Quickstep but never finding one on the FS Forums.....They must go pretty quickstep like.......




Funny but true. You need to literally stalk the FS forums for the good stuff.


----------



## Armaegis

Or put up a wanted ad and hope they see you first.


----------



## tsvo614

I have one who wants it?


----------



## tsvo614

Mine still has2 year warranty i just bought 3 weeks ago! Pm me if you want it!


----------



## Sonicmasala

Wish there is a potable amp with Meier audio cross feed. Have it on my rock box iPod. Prefer if its on a potable amp. Any idea if there is such a potable amp available? Sorry if the question has been asked previously.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





sonicmasala said:


> Wish there is a potable amp with Meier audio cross feed. Have it on my rock box iPod. Prefer if its on a potable amp. Any idea if there is such a potable amp available? Sorry if the question has been asked previously.


 
   
  There _was_ - the 'Move' series (Corda Move, 2Move and 3Move) before the StepDance series all have crossfeed.


----------



## maguire

I wants it


----------



## tsvo614

How high do guys listen to the volume on the quickstep on high gain? 
8 oclock being low level listening....anybody listened to it at 3 o'clock? Would be deff soon huh?


----------



## pietcux

That depends on the headphone that I am using. And also on the input signal. For my AKG 702 I need to go up to 2:00 pm, whereas the Ultrasone Signature DJ only requires 11:30 am. That is when fed from Ipod Classic European version LOD.


----------



## Sonicmasala

clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks ClieOS. Guess need to look out for a used one then.


----------



## vwinter

tsvo614 said:


> How high do guys listen to the volume on the quickstep on high gain?
> 8 oclock being low level listening....anybody listened to it at 3 o'clock? Would be deff soon huh?




With the HiFiMAN HE-500, I had it at around 3 o'clock on high gain for normal listening volume in a noisy environment. Depends on the headphones.

[rule]


So I finally got my FAD Heaven V back in and hooked up the QuickStep to the D100 II. The difference in the character (not quality) of the sound from the iPhone 4S integrated amp to the QuickStep was very small. The difference in the character of the sound between listening to the amp in the D100 II and bypassing the internal amp through dual RCA to 3.5mm to the Quickstep is almost huge. The sound is just markedly different.

Can anyone explain what is happening?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





sonicmasala said:


> Thanks ClieOS. Guess need to look out for a used one then.


 
   
  I'm pretty sure I saw one on the forums just the other day.
   
  If you're skilled at DIY, there's also this... http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/portaamp.htm


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> With the HiFiMAN HE-500, I had it at around 3 o'clock on high gain for normal listening volume in a noisy environment. Depends on the headphones.
> 
> 
> So I finally got my FAD Heaven V back in and hooked up the QuickStep to the D100 II. The difference in the character (not quality) of the sound from the iPhone 4S integrated amp to the QuickStep was very small. The difference in the character of the sound between listening to the amp in the D100 II and bypassing the internal amp through dual RCA to 3.5mm to the Quickstep is almost huge. The sound is just markedly different.
> ...


 
   
  If I understand correctly, you are comparing these three chains:
   
1) iPhone 4S > *headphone out* > FAD Heaven V
   
2) iPhone 4S (*line out or headphone out?*) > QuickStep > FAD Heaven V
   
  You're saying there's not much difference observed between these two chains, above, but are you using line out for the second chain or are you double-amping?
   
  If you're double-amping, the Quickstep, which is very neutral and transparent, will only amplify the sound of the iPhone 4S' internal amp - so it wouldn't sound much different, except perhaps for more bass extension and greater dynamics - but only with inefficient full-size headphones, not with something like the Heaven V.
   
3) *What source?* > Yulong D100 Mark II *line out* > QuickStep > FAD Heaven V
   
  Pretty much any source you use with the D100 Mark II will end up sounding different with the QuickStep than the iPhone 4S' line out or headphone out with the QuickStep.
   
  Mike


----------



## vwinter

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> If I understand correctly, you are comparing these three chains:
> 
> 1) iPhone 4S > *headphone out* > FAD Heaven V
> 
> ...


 
   
  Definitely left out a lot of detail.
   
   
1) iPhone 4S > *headphone out* > FAD Heaven V
   
2) iPhone 4S > *line out* > QuickStep > FAD Heaven V
   
  Thats the comparison for the iPhone. It's a similar sound, but better.
   
   
  Then I try:
   
1) Sony Vaio > USB Cable > D100 MKII DAC/AMP > FAD Heaven V
   
2) Sony Vaio > USB Cable > D100 MKII DAC > Dual RCA to 3.5mm > QuickStep > FAD Heaven V
   
  So the Vaio would be the... transport? and the D100 MKII would be the source.
  Now, using the integrated amp section of the D100 MKII compared to the QuickStep yields a very different sound.
   
   
  My confusion stems from: I don't know exactly where the difference is coming from. Is the D100 AMP changing the D100 DAC sound or is it the QuickStep? And why is there no major difference in character in the iPhone comparison?
   
  If this can make that much of a difference on a sensitive IEM like the Heaven V, the D100 MKII > QuickStep was done using a 9V battery instead of mains power, but it didn't make that much of a difference on the iPhone.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> [snip]
> 
> 1) Sony Vaio > USB Cable > D100 MKII DAC/AMP > FAD Heaven V
> 
> ...


 
   
  Having no experience with the D100 MKII, I can only conjecture, but I know that the Stepdance family of amps is renowned for being neutral and transparent, so...   I'm guessing the difference you hear is the difference between a neutral and transparent amp (QuickStep) and an amp that's not neutral or transparent (D100 MKII).   Elaborating...  I believe that when you're using the QuickStep, you're actually hearing the D100 MKII's DAC for what it is, instead of hearing it through the colorations added by the D100 MKII's amp.  
   
  In my very limited experience, it seems to me that a lot of integrated DAC/amps are designed with amp sections that are not neutral - as if the designer(s) chose to modify the sound of the amp section to compensate something they didn't like about the DAC section - getting the two of them, together, to produce the sound they desire, on the assumption that most people will be using both sections simultaneously, rather than one or the other by itself.
   
  Mike


----------



## vwinter

That's what I was kinda afraid of. But thinking about it a bit, it's not so bad. It gives me more choices and differences to play with.

For anyone wondering, the D100 MKII amp has a very clean and dry scalpel kind of presentation compared to the QuickStep which is more natural sounding, but not as crisp. Neither looses any detail or anything. I like both 

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## zilch0md




----------



## snapple10

So how do You know if quickstep is on high or low setting?
Opened the lid but only the battery is removable
Just curious 
Thanks


----------



## utdeep

Did you get instructions with your Quickstep? I don't know the technical words for it but there is an area of the PCB marked High Low with three pins. To set it on high or low, there is a "connector" piece that will join pins 1 and 2 for high. If the connector is joining pins 2 and 3, the Quickstep is set to Low. I saw that mine was set to Low so I pulled out the connector and reinstalled it to connect pins 1 and 2 for High.


----------



## cooperpwc

The Quickstep is shipped in high current mode. You have to use the included tool to take off the case and access the pcb if you want to switch it it to low.
   
  If you are buying used, you might have an issue. Perhaps talk to the original owner...?


----------



## tsvo614

You need unscrew the front tooo! Than slide the middle off ... You will see high and low current tab...from there just slides up and down.


----------



## Fungus

I thought the gain switch on the quickstep is located on the outer front faceplate? Left=low and right=high


----------



## Fungus

Quote: 





fungus said:


> I thought the gain switch on the quickstep is located on the outer front faceplate? Left=low and right=high


 
  ignore my question


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





fungus said:


> I thought the gain switch on the quickstep is located on the outer front faceplate? Left=low and right=high


 
   
  That's true!  That is, indeed, where the _*gain*_* *switch is located.
   
  The _*current*_* *level is set via a jumper across pins on the PCB, inside the case.   This jumper allows you to sacrifice sound quality for extended battery life.  
   
  Suggestion:  Leave it in the high position, as shipped from Meier Audio.
   

   
   
  Mike


----------



## snapple10

I got it new so I guess it must be set to high
Thanks every one for your input
oh yeah, I got the instruction but I have to admit I did not look at it


----------



## vwinter

Wouldn't hurt to have a look just in case.


----------



## pietcux

OMG


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





pietcux said:


> OMG


 
  I presume that is a good OMG as opposed to a bad OMG?


----------



## pietcux

Yes it could be me asking before reading the manual lol


----------



## snapple10

I do not read manuals or ask for directions, lol


----------



## Fungus

Should I sell of my quickstep and imod for a hifiman hm801? Has anybody owned both and made a comparison..


----------



## Fungus

Why would Ray Samuels claim his "Protector" to be the first balanced portable amp when Meier had already used the concept of active balanced ground in the original stepdance which came out first?


----------



## zilch0md

fungus said:


> Should I sell of my quickstep and imod for a hifiman hm801? Has anybody owned both and made a comparison..




Head-Fi member Ianmedium has had the iPod Classic with Stepdance, then with RSA SR71B, then added the CLAS between Classic and SR-71B - all of that with LCD-2, then eventually replaced it all with an HM801 with a Squared Paper portable tube amp and FAD PF IX, followed by Beyerdynamic T5p.

I think he would tell you to get the HM801 and keep the QuickStep - using Line Out from the HM801 to Quickstep to phones.


----------



## pietcux

I am thinking of getting the Fiio X3 when it gets availble in Europe and pairing it with my Stepdance from the lod of the X3.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





pietcux said:


> I am thinking of getting the Fiio X3 when it gets availble in Europe and pairing it with my Stepdance from the lod of the X3.


 
   
  Me too!  (In the U.S., though...)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The proprietary, integrated, 96/24 sigma-delta DAC in my Sony PCM-M10 is a little bright a tiny bit grainy - and it would be nice to have a "real" DAP U.I. instead of a U.I. designed for recording files.
   

   
   
  Mike


----------



## slowdown5646

I'm considering getting a quickstep but the idea of a battery is a bit of a turn off so here come three stupid questions:
  - What's a great rechargeable battery to use for this and how long is battery life normally?
  - Can a rechargeable battery be charged in the Quickstep or do you have to remove it every time the power dies?
  - What's it like when the battery is dying/dead? Is there a gradual reduction in sound quality or does it just stop? I'm assuming there's no battery life indicator?


----------



## FlySweep

slowdown5646 said:


> I'm considering getting a quickstep but the idea of a battery is a bit of a turn off so here come three stupid questions:
> 
> *- What's a great rechargeable battery to use for this*?
> 
> ...


----------



## slowdown5646

Thanks for the help. I suppose on the positive side, actually having a battery charged and ready to go when your other one dies is pretty convenient. I might have to pull the trigger on this one after (shortly) hearing the stepdance2...


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





flysweep said:


>





> _There is no battery indicator, but you'll know quite easily when your battery needs to be replaced._


 
   
  Actually I find that the power light goes out exactly when my Li-ion battery dies. I suppose that somewhat qualifies as a battery indicator.


----------



## FlySweep

cooperpwc said:


> Actually I find that the power light goes out exactly when my Li-ion battery dies. I suppose that somewhat qualifies as a battery indicator.




Ah yes.. that is true.. good point.. not a 'traditional indicator,' per se.. but useful, nonetheless.


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ROFLOL


----------



## tsvo614

Anybody getting apple iphone rf noise while listening to quickstep and browsing online? 
I thought his rf filter takes care of this?


----------



## vwinter

I only get it when reception is really poor and the phone is using extra power to desperately latch onto a cell tower signal.


----------



## cooperpwc

I am not hooked up to an iPhone but the Quickstep is often close to my Lumia 920. I was surprised after hearing no RF noise for the first couple of weeks when suddenly I had a bit. It is only in rare situations - a welcome improvement over the Stepdance.


----------



## utdeep

I have it in EDGE situations when reception is very, very poor.  When I'm on 3G or 4G, I never get RF noise.  The trigger for RF noise on most sources/amps has been calls from other people.  I have never had it be a problem with the QuickStep.


----------



## tsvo614

Mike what happen to your ibasso?


----------



## zilch0md

tsvo614 said:


> Mike what happen to your ibasso?




I still have the PB2 - it's design is crude compared to the Stepdance. I've hung onto it for its ability to produce a lot of power (with LME49990 op-amps in the input gain stage with HA5002 buffers, combined with 16VDC power - via an XP8000 and a switchable 16V-or-19V Willy Cable.) This translates to better portable dynamics with the LCD-2, but with an unmistakeable loss of fidelity, transparency, neutrality offered by the Stepdance. Basically, the PB2 is a fun toy for rolling opamps, where the Stepdance remains my goto for best possible portable SQ.

Mike


----------



## tsvo614

If your getting rf noise from your iphone you gotta check the Lod or adaptor from the iphone .. That's where my problem was.. Now it has gone all away with no rf! While surfing net!


----------



## woodcans

Mike,
   
  I got my Quickstep running at 15 volts thanks to you and your posts. Awesome sound and much appreciated. Thanks!!
   
  -wc


----------



## wormsdriver

I found this in one of the compartments of my gear bag:


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
   

   

   

   

   
  careful how you store your batteries!


----------



## cooperpwc

^ For sure! If you let a piece of metal conduct the positive and negative terminals you are headed for a meltdown.
   
  (I travel with three spare batteries and I take care to keep them safely isolated. It's easy but you have to do it.)


----------



## wormsdriver

yep. that's exactly what happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Another lesson learned!


----------



## huckfinn

I've been using a Meier "Move".
  Great with my rockboxed iPod Mini.
  Good with the iPhone 4s.
  Didn't improve the 5gen video.
  This one, having a "warm" signature, would become "intensely" warm if you see what I mean.
  But the 5gen. video still sounds better than Move+Mini or iPhone.
  I love the crossfeed otpion, but.
   
  Now I was wondering (and forgive me if this is not the right place to ask this question): what amp should I get for the 5gen video?
  A Stepdance?...a Quickstep?
  Is there anything in the 100$range I could get here instead on the forum that would improve it?
  Maybe a Digizoid Zo2?
   
  What I mean is that rather than start spending 2/300$ on an amp, I would probably be better off buying a second hand Sony PHA-1 amp/dac instead, and use it with my iphone, don't you think?
  Basically: do you know of a reasonably priced amp that would improve, NOT the volume, but the SQ (giving a "fuller body" - if you want - to the SQ) of my 5gen video?
   
  Many thanks!!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> yep. that's exactly what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You are lucky those are NiMH. If those are Li-ion, it could have exploded. Do be careful from now on.


----------



## tsvo614

Yea the quickstep sounds best at15v!!!


----------



## zilch0md

woodcans said:


> Mike,
> 
> I got my Quickstep running at 15 volts thanks to you and your posts. Awesome sound and much appreciated. Thanks!!
> 
> -wc




I'm thrilled to hear you're happy with the power upgrade. 

Amazingly unknown to their owners, many portable amps have op-amps inside that can be driven at higher voltages than what their internal batteries can deliver. Triad Audio, for example, makes an optional, adjustable, 17-to 30-V external battery pack for their Lisa III amp (called the "LLP.") It leaves the factory set at 24V because that's the supply voltage at which the Lisa III's op-amps produce their lowest THD + Noise figures. They will handle up to 30V, for additional improvement of dynamics, but THD + Noise specs will suffer.

Note that, internally, the Lisa III uses two 9V NiMh batteries (only 18V total, when fully charged.)

http://triadaudio.net/

http://triadaudio.net/the-llp-portable-power-supply/

The iBasso PB2 is equipped with a 3-cell, 12.6V internal LiPo battery, and sounds much better on 16V external power (with all but efficient IEMs), but how often have you heard that the RSA SR-71B is equipped with a 4-cell, 16.8V internal LiPo battery? For portable operation with inefficient headphones, the SR-71B leaves the starting line with a distinct advantage over the PB2 (with 16.8V vs. 12.6V).

More power!!



Mike


----------



## tsvo614

nobody messes with the Lisa triad! That's a lotta power!


Anybody combo the cypher labs algorythm dac with the quickstep?
Somebody on here combos with stepdance and cypher labs algorythm dac and said it sound awesome!


----------



## zilch0md

I





tsvo614 said:


> nobody messes with the Lisa triad! That's a lotta power!
> 
> 
> Anybody combo the cypher labs algorythm dac with the quickstep?
> Somebody on here combos with stepdance and cypher labs algorythm dac and said it sound awesome!


 

I think that was Ianmedium, before he went to the CLAS > SR-71B > LCD-2. Given that the Stepdance family pretty much just amplifies your source without coloration or grain, I'd say a Quickstep is great with every rig where you're not hoping to use an amp to "fix" a problem with other components.


----------



## utdeep

I'm using a CLAS db with a Quickstep along with several IEMs - Ocharaku Flat 4 Kaede, FitEar 111, Sennheiser IE800, Tralucent 1Plus2.
The combo is stunning. I briefly got a Ray Samuels SR-71A to compare, and I preferred the QuickStep by a large margin with the CLAS.

The only concerns I have are that it doesn't seem to do a great job with the LCD3 regardless of whether I give it 9.6 volts or 15 volts. I'm going to compare it with the Pico Power in the next few days to see if that works any better for my needs.

I think you are in good hands with the CLAS and a QuickStep!


----------



## snapple10

Good to know, plan on getting the CLAS db for my intruder , will have to try it with quickstep too

Got a 8 pack 9v battery at SAM' s Club, got 11 on hand , will not have to worry about running out on batteries


----------



## tsvo614

geeeez utdeep you got everything! Give me some!


----------



## utdeep

I'm going to drop kick the QuickStep/CLAS combo and put it in the FS forum.   Just wait a few days!
   
 just kidding.  I'll need to buy some decent boots for that first.


----------



## vwinter

Give it the Russian Gas Pedal for good measure.


----------



## tsvo614

Awww..,,tooo goood to be true!:mad:


----------



## snapple10

Quickstep can get too powerful some IEM, I listen very low just wish I can turn it down some


----------



## vwinter

snapple10 said:


> Quickstep can get too powerful some IEM, I listen very low just wish I can turn it down some




Let me guess, the Heaven VI?

I can't really go past 12 o'clock with the Heaven V on low gain.


----------



## snapple10

especially, must have the same issue. but all my IEM except Tzar 250
   
   
  I plan on enjoying my music for years to come so I want to protect my hearing. What honey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I was actually going to look thru the manual, gotta be a way to adjust the gain to low
   
  what a power little piece


----------



## vwinter

The gain is the little switch on the front beneath the input jack. Switched to the left is low gain. It's probably already there.


----------



## snapple10

ok got thru the manual.
  gain set to low, was not on low
   
  thanks got it


----------



## tsvo614

What happen to meier audio website?! It doesn't exist nomore?


----------



## cooperpwc

^ Apparently it is down. Just a glitch I would think.


----------



## vwinter

Yea, looks like a server issue.


----------



## Grev

Have missed this thread. As in 'I miss you' sort of miss. 


I haven't listened to any of my stuff at all for about a year now, but getting interested again. Will use my stepdance compared to my other top tiered portable amps.


----------



## shotgunshane

Looks like the pico slim may be headed for the door.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Looks like the pico slim may be headed for the door.


 
   
   
  That Tera Player _*deserves*_ a Meier amp!  
   
  Drool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Which phones are you using?   
   
  Mike


----------



## shotgunshane

zilch0md said:


> That Tera Player _*deserves*_ a Meier amp!
> 
> Drool!  :tongue_smile:
> 
> ...




Tralucent 1+2 today. I'll try it out with the TG334 tomorrow. 

Hands down the best bass and soundstage spaciousness I've heard in a portable amp.


----------



## zachchen1996

shotgunshane said:


> Tralucent 1+2 today. I'll try it out with the TG334 tomorrow.
> 
> Hands down the best bass and soundstage spaciousness I've heard in a portable amp.




Do you know how the quickstep compares to the portaphile 627/627x? That would be an interesting comparison.


----------



## woodcans

shotgunshane said:


> Looks like the pico slim may be headed for the door.




Mine went out the door moments after hearing exactly that combo.


----------



## shotgunshane

zachchen1996 said:


> Do you know how the quickstep compares to the portaphile 627/627x? That would be an interesting comparison.




I haven't had the opportunity to hear the Portaphile.


----------



## maguire

Now that is one sweet rig.......Congratulations Shotgunshane, you have hit the motherload.....


----------



## shotgunshane

Ha, thanks!

Using the TG334 and swapping out from the QS and Slim. Yep, the slim goes on the market today. The pico slim is a really good iem amp but the QS just does everything better but form factor; and even that isn't too far off, especially considering there is a 9v battery in it. Very pleased.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Ha, thanks!
> 
> Using the TG334 and swapping out from the QS and Slim. Yep, the slim goes on the market today. *The pico slim is a really good iem amp but the QS just does everything better but form factor; and even that isn't too far off, especially considering there is a 9v battery in it. Very pleased.*


 
  my thoughts exactly


----------



## tsvo614

Wow! The cypher labs algorythm is awesome with the quickstep! This is a great combo! nomore distortion at high volumes and the clarity is all there!


----------



## cooperpwc

Glad that you like the Quickstep, Shane.


----------



## yates7592

Hello all. I just ordered a discounted 2stepdance from Jan for a great price. But I am now worried by the potential RF interference issue and am wondering if I should have gone for the Quickstep. Is the 2stepdance more prone to intereference than other portable amps, or all they all? Does your rig set up affect it? I will be using Sony PCM-M10 > Qables gold mini-mini interconnect > 2stepdance > Ety ER4's. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## vwinter

Not speaking from experience (going straight for the QS), but your source, the PCM-M10, wouldn't be emitting any RFs to begin with, so it shouldn't be a problem for you?

The 209 opamp is kind of known for being prone to picking up RF interference, which is why RF filtering was added to the QuickStep.


----------



## yates7592

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Not speaking from experience (going straight for the QS), but your source, the PCM-M10, wouldn't be emitting any RFs to begin with, so it shouldn't be a problem for you?
> 
> The 209 opamp is kind of known for being prone to picking up RF interference, which is why RF filtering was added to the QuickStep.


 
   
  Thanks for the reply. I was worrying more about mobile cellphone interference - on the train, bus, etc etc.
   
  By the way, what is the '209 opamp'?


----------



## vwinter

I'd be interested to know if it would actually pick up RF signals for something not connected to it too.

The OPA209 are the Texas Instruments amplification chips used in the 2Stepdance and Quickstep.


----------



## vwinter

Does anyone know what the mW per channel output at various, or any, Ohm loads is on the Quickstep, using high gain I guess?


----------



## yates7592

I always assumed a portable headphone amp could pick up cellphone interference much like some microphone preamps do, even though not directly connected in the signal chain, just the proximity effect?


----------



## vwinter

I would like to think it wouldn't be that bad. Hopefully someone having experience with the 2Stepdance will chime in soon.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





yates7592 said:


> I always assumed a portable headphone amp could pick up cellphone interference much like some microphone preamps do, even though not directly connected in the signal chain, just the proximity effect?


 
   
  Hi,
   
  Given that radiation falls off with the square of the distance, proximity is indeed the issue with interference from cellphones, but we're talking about distances of a few inches or less being a problem, potentially.  I use the original (unshielded) Stepdance with a PCM-M10 (for over two years, now) and have never heard any RFI, but I haven't really conducted any tests with a cellphone nearby, nor have I had any experience with your 2Stepdance.  But, I'm at least optimistic that that as long as you don't intend to use a smartphone in _close _proximity (as in stacked-with) your 2Stepdance, you'll be fine.
   
  Oh, and welcome to the very small family of PCM-M10 owners who use it as a DAP!  




   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Does anyone know what the mW per channel output at various, or any, Ohm loads is on the Quickstep, using high gain I guess?


 
   
  It varies with the Supply Voltage (Vs), but it's almost 1.0 Watt peak-to-peak per channel into 16 Ohms with the the Stepdance family of amps using 15V external power or about 500 mW peak-to-peak on a 9V battery.  
   
  For Watts rms, multiply the peak-to-peak wattages by 0.71.   So, figure about 710 mW rms per channel on 15V power (into 16 Ohms) or 355 mW rms on a 9V battery (into 16 Ohms).
   
  These are rough estimates, based on calculations I tried to do a couple of years ago.
   
  For headphones of higher impedance than 16 Ohms, use a proportion to get in the ball park.  Here's an example for 50-Ohm headphones: 
   
   
    
[size=10.0pt]16 Ohms       x mW rms[/size]
[size=10.0pt]-------  =  -----------[/size]
[size=10.0pt]50 Ohms     710 mW rms[/size]

   
   
   
x = 16 * 710 / 50 = 227 mW rms   (into 50 Ohms, with 15V external power)
   
   
  I don't think the PCStep has as much power as the 2Stepdance or Quickstep, because Dr. Meier used fewer paralleled OPA209s in that design (presumably to make room for the DAC circuitry).
   
  Take all of this with a big grain of salt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## yates7592

Mike, and vwinter, thanks for your input.
   
  I'm now cautiously optimistic that I won't have a problem, because when I'm listening in my quality time, my damned phone will be switched OFF! Really looking forward to getting this micro-rig up and running. I will do a quick test when I receive the 2Stepdance from Jan some time next week and report back. If I think there's an issue then another 110 Euros will be in order, but hopefully not.
   
  I am an avid concert taper and already use an M10 - awesome machine. Using an M10 for playback seems a natural progression and I have read many good things about the line-out performance here on Head-Fi.  I've never used an iPhone or iPod and have no desire to do so.
   
  I'm now planning to get a second M10 for heavy duty, long-term every-day listening, just to keep my M10 recorder in pristine nick for those critical gigs!.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I don't think the PCStep has as much power as the 2Stepdance or Quickstep, because Dr. Meier used fewer paralleled OPA209s in that design (presumably to make room for the DAC circuitry).


 
 Yeah PCStep only has 2 single OPA209 opamps instead of the 5 in 2Stepdance or Quickstep
 It doesnt have the RF filtering as well but I have experienced no interference when stacked with my mobile phone and walking about


----------



## zilch0md

yates7592 said:


> Mike, and vwinter, thanks for your input.
> 
> I'm now cautiously optimistic that I won't have a problem, because when I'm listening in my quality time, my damned phone will be switched OFF! Really looking forward to getting this micro-rig up and running. I will do a quick test when I receive the 2Stepdance from Jan some time next week and report back. If I think there's an issue then another 110 Euros will be in order, but hopefully not.
> 
> ...




I should be embarrassed for hardly ever using the PCM-M10 as a recorder. Good for you! 

Do you know about its "stealth mode" - the feature that extinguishes the LCD display and all of the LEDs so that you can record a concert with less chance of getting caught? 

Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I don't think the PCStep has as much power as the 2Stepdance or Quickstep, because Dr. Meier used fewer paralleled OPA209s in that design (presumably to make room for the DAC circuitry).
> 
> Take all of this with a big grain of salt.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





fnkcow said:


> Yeah PCStep only has 2 single OPA209 opamps instead of the 5 in 2Stepdance or Quickstep
> It doesnt have the RF filtering as well but I have experienced no interference when stacked with my mobile phone and walking about 
   
  I am quite sure that at least some of those three extra opamps are devoted to the active ground - therefore not to extra power _per se_. I do not know however how the actual power output compares between the Quickstep and PCStep.


----------



## precsmo

Hi everyone, I'm looking hard for a 15v regulated adapter, this one looks like a perfect match! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ex-Pro-Regulated-Power-supply-15V/dp/B004ECG2HU. Kindly advice anyone? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## zilch0md

Looks good, but you'll need an adapter to go from its 2.1 mm power connector down to 1.35 mm for your Meier portable amp.

 Or...

 You could get this one:

 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ex-ProÂ®-Worldwide-Variable-Voltage-replacement/dp/B007933AL2

 Set it to 15V, and use the included *3.5 x 1.35 mm (outside diameter x inside diameter)* adapter.  (I know that a 1.35 mm inside diameter will work, even though Jan's specifications call for a 1.30 mm inside diameter.)

 I suspect they are both switch-mode as opposed to linear power supplies, but they are at least regulated. Try it to see if you can hear any switch-mode noise during play. If not, you scored!

 Mike
   
  Update:  Corrections applied, per Jan's post, below.


----------



## precsmo

Many thanks for the info! But I think it is a safer bet to get the one I posted with a adapter?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





precsmo said:


> Many thanks for the info! But I think it is a safer bet to get the one I posted with a adapter?


 
   
   
  It doesn't look as if the voltage selector of the adapter I linked could be moved accidentally, but if you're concerned about it moving off of 15V, you could just put a piece of tape over it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Where would you get an adapter for the one you posted?  
   
  You need to get from *5.5 mm x 2.1 mm (outside diameter x inside diameter)* down to *3.5 mm x 1.3 mm*  - those are very hard to find outside North America, it seems.  I've purchased and mailed several such adapters to people in the UK, Switzerland, and  Hong Kong, but I'm tired of doing that frankly, even though it's not all that expensive for me.  It's just a hassle.  If you can find a source for those in the UK, please post it here for future reference.
   
  This is what it looks like:
   
   

   
http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=PSTWX07
   
  Mike
   
  Update:  Corrections applied, per Jan's post, below.


----------



## Jan Meier

Just a note:
   
The inside/outside diameters of the power plug should be 1.3/3.5 mm (0.05”/0.14”). 
   
This is a fairly normal size. Most supplies that come with a set of connectors do have this size included.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> Just a note:
> 
> The inside/outside diameters of the power plug should be 1.3/3.5 mm (0.05”/0.14”).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Jan - I apologize for not checking the manual before making my posts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have applied corrections to my earlier posts.
   
  I'm surprised (but believe you, certainly) when you say that 1.3/3.5 is a common size (in Europe).   I suppose the people outside the U.S. for whom I've gone to the trouble of ordering and sending adapters just haven't been diligent enough when searching for local sources.  
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## precsmo

Thank you again everyone for all the info, I know what to get now!!


----------



## cooperpwc

HM601S and Quickstep. Not the thinnest rig but quite light. This sounds absolutely great driving the Ocharaku Flat4-KAEDE.


----------



## zilch0md

I bet that sounds nice!


----------



## cooperpwc

Mike, it really does. I am delighted.


----------



## airwater

Hi Everyone,
   
  I've listen to my Sony M10 + 2Stepdance (15V) + Grado M1 for two months, now I found there randomly (every abot 15 ~ 45 min) appears a very loud noisy shock for about 2 seconds. I am quite sure the problem is come from 2Stepdance. Does anybody know what is the cause of this problem, and the way to solve?
   
  Thank you!
   
  Best regards,
   

 Airwater


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





airwater said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've listen to my Sony M10 + 2Stepdance (15V) + Grado M1 for two months, now I found there randomly (every abot 15 ~ 45 min) appears a very loud noisy shock for about 2 seconds. I am quite sure the problem is come from 2Stepdance. Does anybody know what is the cause of this problem, and the way to solve?
> 
> ...


 
  Do you live in Switzerland or use ethernet in your mains?


----------



## vwinter

I can't believe I never thanked you for your power output math post Mike! It was really appreciated.


On a sadder note, does anyone know how/where I can get a replacement for that rubber/silicone o-ring thingy that is used on the volume pot for traction? I just noticed mine was missing, somehow


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> I can't believe I never thanked you for your power output math post Mike! It was really appreciated.
> 
> 
> On a sadder note, does anyone know how/where I can get a replacement for that rubber/silicone o-ring thingy that is used on the volume pot for traction? I just noticed mine was missing, somehow


 
   
  Try a hardware store. (If not, any decent scuba dive shop will have them.)


----------



## vwinter

cooperpwc said:


> Try a hardware store. (If not, any decent scuba dive shop will have them.)




Ok that's what I was thinking (not the scuba shop, but there is actually one on my way). Thanks. 

Any guesstimate as to what size?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Any guesstimate as to what size?


 
   
  Not really but you usually have to buy a set for a few dollars anyway. They stretch so you have some leeway.


----------



## vwinter

Gotcha. That sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi airwater,
  Quote: 





airwater said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've listen to my Sony M10 + 2Stepdance (15V) + Grado M1 for two months, now I found there randomly (every abot 15 ~ 45 min) appears a very loud noisy shock for about 2 seconds. I am quite sure the problem is come from 2Stepdance. Does anybody know what is the cause of this problem, and the way to solve?
> 
> ...


 
   
  OK, to rule out some suspects...
   
  1) Have you heard this noise after an hour of listening with a freshly installed internal 9V battery?
   
  I know that the Stepdance can start making funny noises when the voltage drops too low in a spent battery, but I've never heard of this happening when connected to an external PSU - which brings me to the next question (as I can't remember what you're running):
   
  2) Are you using the Energizer XP8000 + Willy Cable WI15 to supply 15VDC to the 2Stepdance or are you using some sort of AC adapter?  
   
  3) If it's an AC adapter, how many amps is it rated to deliver at 15V?   (You might not be getting enough current to the 2Stepdance.
   
  I will await your reply, but please try a good long test with an internal 9V battery, first.
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## airwater

Mike,
   
  You are always so kind, Thank you!
   
  I'm using the 15V 2Stepdance system is exactly what you discovered, a very good improvment indeed!
   
  During these two days I trying to figure out where the problem come from, but unfortunately (actually is fortunately) the noise disappear.
   
  I believe it probably come from the bad contact of the power connection cable (the adaptor for Willy Cable WI15). I will keep monitor the status and report.
   
  Thank you!
   
  Airwater


----------



## airwater

Hi Everyone,
   
  I am trying to upgrade my M1 to Grado RS1i. I know many of you are using 2Stepdance (15V) to pair with RS1i.
   
  I would like to know if 2Stepdance (15V) is good enough to push RS1i, or RS1i must pair with Grado RA1?
   
  Thank you!
   
  Airwater


----------



## zilch0md

You're welcome, Airwater!


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> I can't believe I never thanked you for your power output math post Mike! It was really appreciated.
> 
> 
> On a sadder note, does anyone know how/where I can get a replacement for that rubber/silicone o-ring thingy that is used on the volume pot for traction? I just noticed mine was missing, somehow


 
   
  I've lived without mine for a few years now. It was a tad annoying at first, but I got used to it quickly.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





airwater said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am trying to upgrade my M1 to Grado RS1i. I know many of you are using 2Stepdance (15V) to pair with RS1i.
> 
> ...


 
  I have a Grado Rs1 (not Rs1i). The quickstep is definitely good enough to drive my Rs1 properly. I've never tried the Grado amp though...


----------



## yates7592

My Quickstep should be with me in a week. I have a question about rechargeable batteries. Would I be better with (A) Maha 9.6V 230mAh NiMh; or (B) iPower 9V (<9V?) 520mAh lithium?
   
  My understanding is that (A) gives me higher power (and better sound?), but (B) lasts for longer in between charges?
   
  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## tsvo614

No 15volts is what you want , but 9 volts is more portable


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





yates7592 said:


> My Quickstep should be with me in a week. I have a question about rechargeable batteries. Would I be better with (A) Maha 9.6V 230mAh NiMh; or (B) iPower 9V (<9V?) 520mAh lithium?
> 
> My understanding is that (A) gives me higher power (and better sound?), but (B) lasts for longer in between charges?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


 
   
  I doubt you'll be able to hear so small an improvement in voltage offered by (A), but you would definitely appreciate the much greater play time offered by (B), which probably has a fully charged voltage of 8.4V.  
   
  I would get (B).
   

   
  Mike


----------



## maguire

Hey Mike will this work with the Quickstep?
   
http://www.dicksmith.com.au/adaptors-power/regulated-international-voltage-power-adaptor-dsau-m9926


----------



## vwinter

maguire said:


> Hey Mike will this work with the Quickstep?
> 
> http://www.dicksmith.com.au/adaptors-power/regulated-international-voltage-power-adaptor-dsau-m9926




$548 for a PS4??? Wooooow.


----------



## zilch0md

maguire said:


> Hey Mike will this work with the Quickstep?
> 
> http://www.dicksmith.com.au/adaptors-power/regulated-international-voltage-power-adaptor-dsau-m9926




Yes, I think it would be fine, but don't go higher than 15V and make sure you attach the tip to achieve the correct (center-positive) polarity. And you might want to test the tip voltage and polarity with a voltmeter before attaching it. Lastly, a piece of packing tape over the red selector switch wouldn't be a bad idea, either.


----------



## maguire

Thanks Mike....As usual your sharing of knowledge liberally in this thread is awesome.........Must be that Texan Hospitality.....


----------



## zilch0md

LOL 

Texans are exceptionally hospitable to Texans and I haven't been here long enough to qualify, nor to be so selective!


----------



## cooperpwc

---


----------



## maguire

Oh one more question 
  In other words how do i know the correct polarity plug & connector into the socket.....Is it Positive or Negative?
  Which is the One I use for the Quickstep.


----------



## zilch0md

Note how the power jack diagram shows positive at the center and negative outside. Each tip in that tip assortment will be marked to show how to achieve center positive vs. center negative polarity. You just reverse the tip's two prongs in the socket to get the opposite polarity. It's obvious once you see it. 

The tip size you need for the QuickStep is most likely the one that's the 4th from the left in his photo. If not that one, then it's the 5th. Try it before connecting the tip to the power cord.



Mike


----------



## maguire

Ok thanks again, still waiting on the Quickstep to arrive. Very excited by this amp.


----------



## pietcux

Hi Mike,
  as you have a large headphone amp inventory and experience, is there a desktop amp that is sound wise superior to the Stepdance by a big margin? I have only low ohm cans and only the AKG K702 is "hard to drive". I ask that because whenever I recommend the Stepdance/2Stepdance/Quickstep series, someone jumps in and states that only stationary amps can make headphones really shine. And I am talking about the 15 volt XP8000 powered Stepdance. I feel that this power supply makes it much bigger as it is on 9 volt.


----------



## zilch0md

The admonition that portable amps can't compete with desktop amps, as a general statement, is ridiculous, in my opinion, for most headphones. The 15V-powered Stepdance family of portables can compete even with the Meier Classic or any orther desktop amp with all but the most inefficient headphones, like the HE-6, or with high impedance headphones like the Beyerdynamic T1. There are other reasons to get a desktop amp than just wanting "more power." Those reasons, such as a desire for a less neutral, warmer frequency response, to compensate an overly bright DAC or headphone, for example, lead people to get tube amps as a good match for the HD800 or T1. 

The LCD-2 and LCD-3 sound great on the 15V Stepdance. Can they sound better still with more power? Abolutely, but you can find yourself enjoying the additional bass control and improved dynamics that accompany lots of power, while losing out on desireable traits offered by the Stepdance. The Schiit Lyr puts our lots pf power, but it destroys fine detail - and it doesn't matter what tubes you roll, that amp is low-rez - low enough that I can hear the loss of resolution compared to the 15V Stepdance when using the not so highly resolving LCD-2. The higher resolving LCD-3 would be even more revealing of the Lyr's "fuzziness." For me, the Lyr's dynamics that come with more power are had at too great a cost, so I'd rather listen to the LCD-2 with a 15V Stepdance any day! And then there's the colorations added by the Lyr. For my tastes, the LCD-2 is already colored just perfectly or use with a neutral source and amp. If I want more power for the LCD-2, it simply must be as neutral and transparent (grainless) as the Stepdance. 

I sold my Burson Soloist, despite the craftsmanship and discrete electronics, because with only 1.28 Watts rms per channel into 50-Ohms, it didn't offer any real improvement in dynamics for a headphone that can handle up to 13 Watts per channel. In fact, I found it to be so "relaxed" and unassertive as to have less dynamics than my 680mW per channel into 50-Ohm CEntrance DACmini CX, which sells for $200 less and includes a very nice DAC. The Soloist was "boring" to my ears, with a 10th-row sound staging vs. the DACmini CX or Stepdance putting me right on stage. About the only thing I miss with the Soloist's absense is its incredibly smooth yet still very detailed highs - yes, better than the Stepdance in this one trait and definitely better than the DACmini CX, which sounds just a liitle bit etched in the treble - barely detectable with LCD-2 or LCD-3, but moreso with the unforgiving Beyer T1 and, I suspect with the HD800.
Otherwise, the DACmini CX remains the only amp I've bought that has the same neutral, highly resolving, and (nearly as) transparent sound of the Stepdance. In fact, I've often commented that CEntrance and Meier seem to have the same design goals.

I'm about to sell an Emotiva Mini-X a-100 because it's just too bright and harsh in the treble for my tastes, even though it offers terrific resolution, as well as the bass control and dynamics one would expect with about 8 Watts per channel into the LCD-2's 50-Ohm impedance. So, this particular solid state amp is even more powerful than the Schiit Lyr hybrid and has none of the Lyr's "fuzziness" or warmth, but came with other problems that simply don't exist with the spectacularly neutral and transparent Stepdance.

You might be wondering why I haven't tried the Meier Classic... It's because I've repeatedly heard that the Classic is warm - warm enough to fix the coldness of a Beyerdynamic T1, for example - that's supposed to be a great match - one of the few solid state amps that works as well with the T1 as many tube amps that serve that purpose well.

Again, I want a Stepdance on steroids - neutral, highly resolving and transparent, with a lot more power - because the LCD-2 scales so well to additional power (up to 13 Watts). I want improved dynamics without losing anything that the Stepdance brings to the game. The message here is that the Stepdance is "perfect" with any heaphone that sounds good to your ears with a neutral amp and source of your choosing, as long as the headphone is efficient enough to offer no improvements by going to more than about 700mW rms per channel into 50-Ohms (my estimate of what the 15V Stepdance/2Stepdance/QuickStep can deliver.)

Four days ago, in my continued quest for more power and nothing but more power, I took delivery of another speaker amp, a TBI Millenia MG3 - rated at 32W into 8-Ohms or about 5W into 50-Ohms. I'm waiting for a custom impedance match to be delivered, so the jury is out, but the MG3 sure sounds awesome with 8-Ohm speakers.



WAV > Foobar 2000 WASAPI event mode > USB > Moon Audio Blue Dragon USB cable > CEntrance DACmini CX Line Out > Emotiva RCA interconnects > TBI Millenia MG3 > KnuKonceptz Kord 10-AWG 462-strand OFC > Definitive Technology SM45 monitors (with the MG3 powered by a four-cell 1000 mAh LiPo pack that produces 16.8V at full charge, requiring recharge at 12.0V)

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue67/tbi_millenia.htm

http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/definitive-technology-studiomonitorsm-45-loudspeakers-hi-fi/

I hope this dissertation sheds some light on just how impressed I am with the Stepdance. It has remained, for me, the benchmark to beat! 

Mike


----------



## audionewbi

Time to order my quickstep, hm901 can wait for now. I need a good amp for t5p, for some reason t5p sounds a lot better out of iBasso t5 than the 627x, I am starting to think there's something wrong with my unit.


----------



## Jan Meier

"You might be wondering why I haven't tried the Meier Classic... It's because I've repeatedly heard that the Classic is warm"
   
  ????
   
  The CLASSIC is not warmer than the QUICKSTEP. Just more powerfull and more resolving. And it has a very nice crossfeed!
   
  Compared to most other solid-state amplifiers the CLASSIC is very "grainless". People may feel that as an increased warmth.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## audionewbi

Dr Meir can you please provide a brief subjective sound description of your product, what you are targeting for each product, your side provides nice technical information but not much about how you percieve the sound from your own products.
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Audionewbi,
   
  most and for all CORDA amplifiers are ment to be very honest, but without any trace of harshness that so often is associated with solid-state electronics. Sound should be detailed and clean, without any artificial warmth or muddiness. Also background should be as silent as possible.
   
  There are some differences between amplifiers though. The ROCK is an entry level amplifier and most likely will be combined with relatively cheap sources. Therefore its sound is slightly more forgiving than that of JAZZ or CLASSIC. But overall soundsignature of the CORDA range is pretty constant. The more expensive amplifiers simply provide more detail, more power and a more fluent sound.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## rasmushorn

I do not hear any warmth in the Concerto at all and I suppose it sounds almost the same as the Classic regarding sound characteristics. Neither does it sound cold at all. They are both what I would call perfectly neutral and they have the same weight and body as the Quickstep.
   
  I do think that the Concerto is much better with T1 (600 Ohm) than the portable Quickstep and the two amplifiers cannot be compared when using high impedance headphones. Most of my listening these days are with the T5p and with other low impedance headphones the Quickstep (15V PSU) does a very good job and I am not sure I could tell the difference between the Concerto and the Quickstep driving the T5p in a blind test.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> "You might be wondering why I haven't tried the Meier Classic... It's because I've repeatedly heard that the Classic is warm"
> 
> ????
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Hi Jan,
   
  I'm glad you jumped in on this one.  I don't doubt you for a minute when you say the Classic is neutral, not warm.  I should try the Classic myself instead of trusting other peoples' opinions.  
   
  And, given my love for the Stepdance, I'm really pleased to put the Classic back on my list of "eligible candidates."
   





   
  Apparently, the Classic does a very good job with the T1 (according to some posts I've read), but I sold my T1 after seven months of trying to find the right amp for it, without going to a tube amp, which is where most people seem to end up for the T1.)
   
  Thanks for setting the record straight on the Classic.
   
  Mike


----------



## tsvo614

Why not regulate the quickstep to 16 volts? Has anybody tried that?


----------



## zilch0md

I haven't, but I do recall Jan Meier saying once that it could handle up to 16V.  I'd rather leave a margin of error, myself.  And besides, if you check out the Texas Instruments datasheet for the OPA1611 (used in the Stepdance), it shows that THD + Noise are at their lowest with a 15V supply voltage, but begins to get worse again as the supply voltage goes higher than 15V, up to the absolute maximum that the op-amp can sustain - 18V.   I don't recall at what supply voltage the OPA209 (used in QuickStep and 2Stepdance) will enjoy the lowest THD + Noise, but it's pretty easy to interpret the charts in those datasheets (if you stare at them long enough.)   Keep in mind that just because an op-amp's absolute maximum supply voltage is 18V, that doesn't mean there aren't other circuits in the Stepdance that couldn't be damaged by 18V.  
   
  I'm sticking with 15V as the maximum - just as is written near the power jack.
   
  Mike


----------



## cans4dessert

I might be wrong, but when I opened up my Quickstep last time, i may have seen the capacitors to be rated at 16V.
  just too lazy to open up again to check...


----------



## tsvo614

Okay. Great info! i ended up getting the xp8000a its upgraded version of xp8000. Supposedly has more power.


----------



## tsvo614

B@h has sale going on for 89 doller


----------



## tsvo614

Mike says noise gets worse if over 15 volts.. So why go higher.


----------



## dryvadeum

jan meier said:


> Dear Audionewbi,
> 
> most and for all CORDA amplifiers are ment to be very honest, but without any trace of harshness that so often is associated with solid-state electronics. Sound should be detailed and clean, without any artificial warmth or muddiness. Also background should be as silent as possible.
> 
> ...




Hi Jan,

How many watts can the Concerto ouput into the LCD 2s 60ohm impedance compared to the Classic?

Thanks.


----------



## audionewbi

I am deciding between corda classic and quick step. I think quick step will pair great with Ak120 but than classic will be a much needed desktop am I need and it will pair great with style audio topaz. It seems like quickstep also needs to be hooked up with a PSU to sounds its best thus I feel the extra dollar is justified to pay in order to get Dr Meirs flagship. 
   
  Decision, decision, decision. From an email I got from my friend no matter what I get it is a win-win situation but the desktop amp seems to be what he loves with his HD650 and his ATH lineup. 
   
  Any IEM users of classic (sorry I know this is not a classic thread)? Would that amp be too powerful for IEMS?


----------



## audionewbi

Made my order to the quick step, looking forward to testing it. The original stepdance was the second amp I wanted to test after the minibox+ long time ago (wanting it for my ER4S), I guess it was kismet for me to get its younger brother many years later. 
   
  Going to compare it directly against O2 and 627x. For source I will use VC DD socket 1 (muses01 edn), AK120 and ODAC and finally the style audio topaz which has amazing lineout.


----------



## vwinter

audionewbi said:


> Made my order to the quick step, looking forward to testing it. The original stepdance was the second amp I wanted to test after the minibox+ long time ago (wanting it for my ER4S), I guess it was kismet for me to get its younger brother many years later.
> 
> Going to compare it directly against O2 and 627x. For source I will use VC DD socket 1 (muses01 edn), AK120 and ODAC and finally the style audio topaz which has amazing lineout.




Cool, looking forward to it. In my experience the 15V vs 9V, will only become a factor with more power hungry stuff, YMMV. For IEMs I've tried, I hear little difference.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Cool, looking forward to it. In my experience the 15V vs 9V, will only become a factor with more power hungry stuff, YMMV. For IEMs I've tried, I hear little difference.


 
  Thanks, I will be doing a bit of battery testing as Mr Rudi seems to be a big believer of battery effect. I am crossing my fingers that T5p is a good pair for quickstep.


----------



## tsvo614

15 and 9 volts is huge difference! I have shure iems and i feel the 15 volt sounds a lot Better than 9 volts!


----------



## vwinter

tsvo614 said:


> 15 and 9 volts is huge difference! I have shure iems and i feel the 15 volt sounds a lot Better than 9 volts!




I hope you got the XP8000 then! 

My philosophy is, if I don't think I can easily and consistently tell something apart in a blind test, I'm not making any claims of big audible changes. Hence my statement above, and a seemingly obligatory "YMMV."


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But overall soundsignature of the CORDA range is pretty constant. The more expensive amplifiers simply provide more detail, more power and a more fluent sound.


 
  As the happy owner of 3 Meier amplifiers (Stepdance Gen 1, Jazz, and Classic) this is what my (admittedly non-golden) ears tell me as well. The Stepdance when I heard it was the most resolving amp I came across. At that time I was only dealing with portables (PA2v2, four flavors of GoVibe, RSA Hornet, and then the Stepdance). When I got the Jazz and then the classic, each one was a step up in clarity and resolution.


----------



## Jan Meier

"How many watts can the Concerto ouput into the LCD 2s 60ohm impedance compared to the Classic?"
   
  More than enough!
   
  (around 1.5 Watts/channel with a 4V source)


----------



## dryvadeum

jan meier said:


> "How many watts can the Concerto ouput into the LCD 2s 60ohm impedance compared to the Classic?"
> 
> More than enough!
> 
> (around 1.5 Watts/channel with a 4V source)




Is that the Concerto or Classic?


----------



## Jan Meier

They're very similar in output power!
   


 Jan


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> "How many watts can the Concerto ouput into the LCD 2s 60ohm impedance compared to the Classic?"
> 
> More than enough!
> 
> (around 1.5 Watts/channel with a 4V source)


 
  Does that mean the Daccord isn't a suitable source in that scenario seeing as its only 2.2?


----------



## audionewbi

It would be great if people could share the list of batteries that they liked best with their stepdance/Quickstep.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





avi said:


> As the happy owner of 3 Meier amplifiers (Stepdance Gen 1, Jazz, and Classic) this is what my (admittedly non-golden) ears tell me as well. The Stepdance when I heard it was the most resolving amp I came across. At that time I was only dealing with portables (PA2v2, four flavors of GoVibe, RSA Hornet, and then the Stepdance).* When I got the Jazz and then the classic, each one was a step up in clarity and resolution.*


 
   
  That's good to hear - from someone who really _knows_ what the Stepdance can do. 
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## audionewbi

I think if I ever was to get a dedicated desktop amp for sure classic will be on top of my list. My dealer sells is for $699 including delivery, that is a price. I think for my gears quick step should be just fine. 
   
  I am looking forward to hearing it paired with T5p.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> It would be great if people could share the list of batteries that they liked best with their stepdance/Quickstep.


 
   

   
   
http://www.batteryjunction.com/ipowerus-9v-520.html
   

   
http://www.batteryjunction.com/ipowerus-9v-charger.html


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks.


----------



## tsvo614

I have the 15 volt power supply allready but its not portable. 
Thats how i know there is big difference between 9 and 15 volt


----------



## tsvo614

Mike you don't neeed that, dont you have the


----------



## tsvo614

The xp8000 mike?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Mike you don't neeed that, dont you have the [Energizer XP8000 + XPAL Willy Cable WI15 ?]


 
   
  Yes, but I assumed audionewbi was asking us to list our favorite 9V batteries.  If not, then ^ that!


----------



## cooperpwc

Soshine Li-ion. I admittedly haven't tried many others but these have been working well in my Stepdance and now Quickstep for years.


----------



## tsvo614

All look same to me.


----------



## audionewbi

Just a quick question, how similar is the Jazz against Quickstep?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I am looking forward to hearing it paired with T5p.


 
  T5p and Quickstep is a very powerful combination. I use an ODAC in front of them and it makes a very VERY good transportable system I can bring with me to work or when traveling. I am looking forward to read about your impressions when you get it.


----------



## audionewbi

The amp just arrived and ofcourse I have to go to work in an hour. Paired with DD socket 1 (muses01 edition) ,copper interconnect and lithium energizer battery here are my early impression:

 Solid built
 Portable, stacks up nicely on AK120
 Hiss is present on Ck100pro. Right out of the box it makes ck100pro sound sibilant
 Brilliant synergy with EX-1000, have not heard the ex-1000 bass this solid. A sound that is saying to the headphones (bring it on!). 
 I always thought F111 is like the BA IEM version of EX-1000. Very pleased with how it pairs.
 Sounds good with T5p although I prefer the higher gain on T5p. I can't say I am liking T5p alot, it seems like I just dislike its tuning. I can safely say that I prefer IEM more than headphones. 
 Clear, neutral with 4 out of 5 of my IEM which I can assume safely that it was just a synergy thing with Ck100pro. 
   
  I can say safely paired with DD socket 1 I can finally say I have my reference line up set up ready. I have not tried it with ER4S as I know if I plug it in now I will not be able to focus once I go to work. I am certain it will pair perfectly with ER4S.
   
  Ofcourse there are cons on this amp that I yet to discover but right now the only con is not having internal charging circuit, with the amp of such price I actually prefer to get a dedicated power supply. All and all this is certainly a keeper. 
   
  I did a quiet comparsion to MHd-Q7, the bottom end on the MHd-Q7 has a bit more quantity and sound is a little more open but than again I have used that for well over 1000 hour.

 It is a keeper and I am looking forward to pairing it with AK120 in futures to come.


----------



## tsvo614

Is it safe to run the xp8000 through the wall outlet and quickstep while charging as power source?


----------



## zilch0md

I've done it, without harming anything, but I could hear noise with IEMs, no noise with full-size.


----------



## pietcux

I had to use it as a power supply for my laptop when I forgot the power supply at home. It worked fine for two days straight. Only the laptop battery did not charge. So it is a very handy "JACK OF ALL TRADES or Swiss Army Knife" device.


----------



## tsvo614

Oh ic. yea i like the xp8000.


----------



## audionewbi

How good this sounds paired with ODAC, it got to distracted to test it with more fancy DAC I have around. It gives T5p this nice bass punch.


----------



## dryvadeum

I can happily confirm that the Concerto is a desktop version of the Quickstep. I am very happy I found this amp as I loved my Quickstep.


----------



## zilch0md

I'm intrigued!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## audionewbi

Just a quick question, the treble sometimes come across as harsh, I know it might be a subjective thing but did you guys experience similar sound?


----------



## audionewbi

The major pain about quickstep is how the battery lid closes, it is really a pain.


----------



## zilch0md

I have found several implementations of the ESS9023 DAC (including the ODAC, Audioquest Dragonfly, and Stoner Acoustics UD100) to be a little bright for my tastes and sometimes harsh, when paired with truly neutral amps and headphones. So...... Not without sympathy, I have to say... Welcome to using an amp that lets you hear exactly what the source produces. 

Perhaps a darker headphone or DAC is in order, but you might also see if you can't just adapt to the unfamiliar signature over a couple of weeks of listening to it. I know that I tend to get "formed" to a specific signature, such that it can be uncomfortable at first when moving to something different, but in time I can adjust and start enjoying it.



Mike


----------



## audionewbi

It is a nice sound amp for sure, i just opened the case to set the jumper on low gain setting but now cant close the battery lid. 
   
  EDIT: Found the solution, just open the front end, insert the battery and close it, that is the easiest way. Darn it I scratched the closing lid.


----------



## zilch0md

Ok, look at the inside surface of the lid as you turn the knob so that the tabs are retracted. 

Then, being careful not to turn the knob, position the lid where it belongs and press hard enough to make it lie flush with the back of the amp - overcoming the pressure of the spring clips at the other end of the battery. 

When you've got the lid sitting flush, turn the knob to extend the tabs and smile!

By the way, the jumper inside is not for gain. I recommend you put it back where you found it. That jumper adjusts between high and low current draw. If you want the battery to last longer at the expense of sound quality, select the Low setting. Otherwise, leave it on High.

Gain is controlled by the externally accessed switch that's under the volume knob. Go to High gain only if Low gain isn't loud enough with the volume turned all the way up. Excessively high gain can lead to audible hiss with more efficient headphones or IEMs. The blackest blacks are had with the lowest acceptable gain setting - true for nearly all amps.



Mike


----------



## audionewbi

Thank you, that was very helpful, how did I missed that gain switch, I got to read the pdf product menu more carefully.


----------



## zilch0md

You're welcome!


----------



## audionewbi

wow the gain totally dominates T5p, I can only imagine how it will sound with a nice pair of 15 VDC regulate PSU. Anyone tried linear PSU with theses? Time to save up for a proper corda desktop amp.
   
  Here is what I hope to see in future revision of this amp:

 Dual 9 volt PSU running in either series or parrallel. Series for long operation time and parrell for 18 volt of power.
 Larger case, something to match the ipod touch or ipod classic better. The larger size can perhaps give room for inclusion of charging circuit. 
   
  What would be amazing if Dr Meier makes a class A amp (portable would be great but if not who cares right?). Sign me up on that list right away.
   
  It is time for new product Dr Meier


----------



## rasmushorn

audionewbi said:


> Passed the 300 mark today, paired it with the new pocket rocket quickstep. Pairing is great, makes me thing if it sounds this good with opamp based amp how good will it sound with A class amps? But than again why ruin the magic?
> 
> @rasmushorn:  Can you post some picture of your AHA-120 against some known devices if you ever get the chance, I want to know how large it is, cheers.


 

  Here are two quick cell-phone shots of the Quickstep on top of the Just Audio AHA-120 winged by the ODAC and original CLAS. As you can see the Just Audio is a BRICK compared to the Quickstep. Battery time for the Quickstep and AHA-120 is about the same. I get somewhere between 15-20 hours on a charge. But for portable purposes I always bring the Quickstep with me in my bag. It drives my portable IEMs, Tzar350 and ER-4S equally well. I only bring the AHA-120 with me at very special occasions but mostly use it at home. Both amplifiers sound great with the T5p but the AHA-120 adds some warmth and punch to the bass in T5p where the Quickstep stays completely neutral and just plays the music as it sounds on the recording. The highs on the Quickstep are more transparent and airy with higher resolution. In the midrange the AHA-120 is more liquid and velvety but the quickstep does not sound grainy just clean and crisp. If you enjoy the Quickstep already I would say just stay with it and enjoy it. It is not night and day difference between the two but a little different flavor.


----------



## tsvo614

Nice.. The clas -db sounds tight and punchy with the quickstep too.


----------



## maii

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Here are two quick cell-phone shots of the Quickstep on top of the Just Audio AHA-120 winged by the ODAC and original CLAS. As you can see the Just Audio is a BRICK compared to the Quickstep. Battery time for the Quickstep and AHA-120 is about the same. I get somewhere between 15-20 hours on a charge. But for portable purposes I always bring the Quickstep with me in my bag. It drives my portable IEMs, Tzar350 and ER-4S equally well. I only bring the AHA-120 with me at very special occasions but mostly use it at home. Both amplifiers sound great with the T5p but the AHA-120 adds some warmth and punch to the bass in T5p where the Quickstep stays completely neutral and just plays the music as it sounds on the recording. The highs on the Quickstep are more transparent and airy with higher resolution. In the midrange the AHA-120 is more liquid and velvety but the quickstep does not sound grainy just clean and crisp. If you enjoy the Quickstep already I would say just stay with it and enjoy it. It is not night and day difference between the two but a little different flavor.


 
   Can you compare and describe sounds character of ODAC and CLAS. I'm down into these two for size matter. I was thinking of HP P1 but its too big. Thank you. I have followed your replies before I made my decision to purchased my T5p. I really like this can. Appreciates!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





maii said:


> Can you compare and describe sounds character of ODAC and CLAS. I'm down into these two for size matter. I was thinking of HP P1 but its too big. Thank you. I have followed your replies before I made my decision to purchased my T5p. I really like this can. Appreciates!


 
  Hi maii! I am happy to hear that my sporadic writings here helps someone to make a purchase decision once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That is a difficult comparison because the ODAC connects to my laptop and the CLAS to my iPhone. But I have tried comparing a few tracks using either:
   
  MacBook --> ODAC--> Quickstep(15V PSU) -->T5p
  or
  iPhone 5 -> CLAS --> Quickstep(15V PSU) --> T5p
   
  Playing the same track on Spotify (320kbps) the ODAC sounds more controlled in the treble and sounds more neutral overall. The bass in the CLAS is more forward than the ODAC. Some might think the ODAC is boring in comparison but it depends on what music and genre I am listening to. There is more resolution to the sound with the ODAC and more space around the instruments. The CLAS adds a bit more weight and punch but the ODAC sounds more real. So with the T5p i think I like the ODAC+Quickstep better than CLAS+Quickstep but when I use my TZAR350 the ODAC+Quickstep get a little bit too analytic and too harsh in the treble. Both sets are enjoyable so you decision might depend on whether you are going to use the ODAC / CLAS with your iPhone and / or your laptop? My CLAS is the original one and it does not work with my MacBook like the new CLAS -dB. Here I will have to use my ODAC. The good thing is that the ODAC is so small and does not need power supply or batteries. The original CLAS does not have a long battery life - what is it, around 10-15 hours at best? So here the ODAC is much better if use with your laptop is where you will use it. If you take price into the question and you can live with only using it with your computer then there is no doubt. The ODAC beats the CLAS in every aspect. Hope this can be useful to you.
   
  Sorry for posting this in the T5p thread but at least there is a T5p in the chain. Also I think it will be VERY expensive to find a rig made for driving the T5p that sounds better than the ODAC--> Quickstep(15V PSU) -->T5p for portable use.


----------



## maii

rasmushorn said:


> Hi maii! I am happy to hear that my sporadic writings here helps someone to make a purchase decision once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Much appreciates Rusmushorn and also apologize for hijacking this Quick step thread! I have just purchased CLAS today. It gives so so sweet sound quality with my Master female audiophile
  
 (CD ripped to AIFF). I compared side by side with My
  
 Yamaha CD 1000>>RCA to Mini jack>>Headstage arrow 4G>>T5p
  
 Ipod classic>>CLAS>>Headstage arrow 4G>>T5p
  
 It can't beat Yamaha at all but not that far. Yamaha gave me dark quite full of pleasure and depth into the music. CLAS gave me real sweet clarify and hamonize. I thought it was two different character from
  
 two different DAC and Yamaha reproduced better sound quality deal to there sophisticate hard wired and if I am not wrong it's two chanel separate DAC rigth and left but to be hornest. CLAS did a great
  
 job.
  
 My original idea was to choose between. Samsung Galaxy S3 (use as Music player only,internal 32 gb,16 32 64 gb MCSD add option)it can play FLAC>>ODAC>>Headstage arrow>>T5p
  
 or Ipod>>CLAS>>Headstage arrow 4G>>T5p
  
 It seems to be the Samsung set will be better reproduce better sound quality followed by your openion. I will buy ODAC and try this two set. I like headstage arrow 4G but I guest fully discrete calss A amp
  
 will beat it referred to the quickstep. I could hear the different between my BUrson 160 and headstage when I connect them with my two cans HD800 and T5p.
  
 I never had any experience of of quickstep but for burson amp paired with Yamaha CD 1000 it's super fantastic altogether music reproduction. It's dark smooth tube like but still have puchy power as solid
  
 state. Can you describe the sound character of Quickstep. I heard it's close to Meier concerto I was about to be chosen between Burson 160 and Meier Concerto and I chose Burson. The concerto
  
 was for me too clean and Burson is a tad dark and warm. Can you describe more about quickstep sound character I will probably change to Class A Amp soon(I tried to keep the units small but if it's 
  
worth I could handle the brick) Thank you Rasmushorn for the T5p. I could not be happier with this can.


----------



## maguire

I received my Quickstep & with the Hifiman 272  its simply a match made in heaven.......


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





maii said:


> ....I heard it's close to Meier concerto I was about to be chosen between Burson 160 and Meier Concerto and I chose Burson. The concerto was for me too clean and Burson is a tad dark and warm. Can you describe more about quickstep sound character I will probably change to Class A Amp soon(I tried to keep the units small but if it's worth I could handle the brick) Thank you Rasmushorn for the T5p. I could not be happier with this can.


 
  Maybe other people in this thread can help but to me if you ask me what the sound character of the Quickstep is? I would say that is almost does not have any character. That may sound negative?!? But it certainly is not meant that way. The good thing is that it does not add any bright or dark signature at all. It simply just plays the music with a high resolution from the bass to treble. It will not bring either bass or midrange more forward or draw it backwards. It sounds very neutral. Also it has such a clean and airy sound - no grain or dryness in the sound, like the Ray Samuels (ie. P-51 Mustang) tends to have. Also the Quickstep is even more neutral than the older Meier amplifiers like Move and 2Move. They added a bit more bass impact.
   
  I never thought the T5p was a bright headphone so to my ears it just makes a great sounding and very portable combo with the Quickstep. One of the best things in the Quickstep is the volume potentiometer. There is no imbalance at all and it moves so smoothly that it gives a great feel all the way. 
   
  So if you are looking for an amplifier with a lot of character or if you are looking for an amplifier that can add something to our headphones the Quickstep will only make your headphones better at what they are good at not change them into something else. I hope it makes sense?


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> Maybe other people in this thread can help but to me if you ask me what the sound character of the Quickstep is? I would say that is almost does not have any character. That may sound negative?!? But it certainly is not meant that way. The good thing is that it does not add any bright or dark signature at all. It simply just plays the music with a high resolution from the bass to treble. It will not bring either bass or midrange more forward or draw it backwards. It sounds very neutral. Also it has such a clean and airy sound - no grain or dryness in the sound, like the Ray Samuels (ie. P-51 Mustang) tends to have. Also the Quickstep is even more neutral than the older Meier amplifiers like Move and 2Move. They added a bit more bass impact.
> 
> I never thought the T5p was a bright headphone so to my ears it just makes a great sounding and very portable combo with the Quickstep. One of the best things in the Quickstep is the volume potentiometer. There is no imbalance at all and it moves so smoothly that it gives a great feel all the way.
> 
> So if you are looking for an amplifier with a lot of character or if you are looking for an amplifier that can add something to our headphones the Quickstep will only make your headphones better at what they are good at not change them into something else. I hope it makes sense?




I'd add that the bass is excellent in that it goes very deep and has good impact and tightness. Plus the dynamics are excellent too. Instrument seperation is fairly good as well.


----------



## audionewbi

The way this amps achieves such good channel balance is that the lowest volume setting that channel imbalance will not occur is set as the lowest possible setting this amp will have. That can be a negative for those with very sensitive CIEM but for most it is just fine as I believe with the most sensitive CEIM the lowest setting will not be loud in any way.
   
  My only beef with volume changing is that I hear noises when I use the volume knob. While it is not a big deal coming from 627x or O2 I am not quiet used to it. 
   
  All and all this quiet a pocket rocket. It provides great performance for its size. And ofcourse like my F111 this amp required some gear experience as you will not appreciate what it is offering to you without the buyer experimenting with much more costly amp that do not offer what quickstep has to offer in terms of its neutrality and clarity. 
   
  Many might associate the clarity of quickstep with brightness that is because this amp as rightly said has no obvious coloration of its own, it is design to be an amp, a thing that will give you the sound of whatever it is plugged into, this what an amp should do and this what exactly quickstep does, nothing more or less.


----------



## zilch0md

+1 to all of the recent posts, above!


----------



## Jan Meier

Just a technical note:
   
  The QUICKSTEP (as well as the STEPDANCE models) do use a digital volume control. Sound level is changed in discrete steps by switching resistors. That's the reason that no channel imbalances do occur.
   
  A potentiometer is used but only to set the amplification level.
   
  In between changes of volume level  the amplification is reduced for a few milliseconds. This causes small background clicks, especially at higher volume levels. It's part of the system and can not be prevented.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> In between changes of volume level  the amplification is reduced for a few milliseconds. This causes small background clicks, especially at higher volume levels. It's part of the system and can not be prevented.


 
  I have noticed that but it has never bothered med the slightest bit. Channel imbalance on the contrary would irritate me constantly.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for the correction Dr Meir.


----------



## maii

My quickstep is coming on the way. I will get it tomorrow. Thank you guys.


----------



## maii

May I ask you guys. I own HD800 and now T5p(in wish of to use for portable rig but from the first idea was just T5p and ipod
   
  now things went different
   
  My portable rig was T5p,ipod, then headstage arrow added then CLAS added now
   
  I think I will forget about to keep the rig small so I have just ordered
   
  quickstep and going to sell Headstage arrow.
   
  The thing is Headstage arrow can drive HD 800 at gain II fine. Can quickstep drive HD800 (300ohm) or even T1( 600 ohm)
   
  Thank you in advance


----------



## maguire

Just want to say how much I am loving the Quickstep...It pairs up real well with the Miracle, I have it switched full left (low gain) at the front for IEM's.
 I find it lets the Miracle be himself, not adding any flavour. I am running it off the wall with 15V regulated power adapter.
  
 Only need this for home Listening as I don't go out with my Customs, as I like to know what is going on around me.
  
 Thank you Jan for making such a wonderful little amp & thanks to all you nice folk here who's knowledge is so helpful.


----------



## rasmushorn

maii said:


> The thing is Headstage arrow can drive HD 800 at gain II fine. Can quickstep drive HD800 (300ohm) or even T1( 600 ohm)
> 
> Thank you in advance


 
 I think you will find that your HD800 sounds better than ever with the Quickstep if you are used to using them directly from the iPod. The quickstep has plenty of power to make the HD800 and T1 sound great but it is a matter of what your reference is whether you think it sounds great or not.


----------



## FlySweep

When I had the QS, I used it with the HD800 quite often.. and found it to be a wonderful pairing.  Very dynamic & effortless.. with _plenty _of headroom.  THe background is dead silent and I still remember the terrific control the QS exhibited with the demanding HD800.


----------



## zilch0md

Spoiler: Maguire's testimony






maguire said:


> Just want to say how much I am loving the Quickstep...It pairs up real well with the Miracle, I have it switched full left (low gain) at the front for IEM's.
> I find it lets the Miracle be himself, not adding any flavour. I am running it off the wall with 15V regulated power adapter.
> 
> Only need this for home Listening as I don't go out with my Customs, as I like to know what is going on around me.
> ...


 
  


 
  
 Another happy QuickStep (Stepdance) owner.


----------



## audionewbi

Any one tried linear PSU with QS?


----------



## maii

My quick step has arrived today. I could not be more happier. It sounds great with both HD 800 and T5p. I compare with CD as source >>Yamaha CD1000>> Burson HA160>>T5p and HD800 
AIFF as source>>iPod classic>>CLAS>>Quickstep>>T5p and HD 800

The sound quality was a little behind Yamaha CD1000 but not so far I guess it's a matter of DAC section.

Thank you guy I love quickstep and the amp match perfect to T5p.

Thank you rusmushorn for again was T5p that I had value opinions from you now quickstep. I guest I will probably follow your AHA120 too. Thank you from a newer happy quickstep user.

I set it on high gain for easy swap between HD800 and T5p also I noticed that SQ on high gain is slightly better.


----------



## woodcans

jan meier said:


> Just a technical note:
> 
> The QUICKSTEP (as well as the STEPDANCE models) do use a digital volume control. Sound level is changed in discrete steps by switching resistors. That's the reason that no channel imbalances do occur.
> 
> ...




Jan,

Thank you very much for clarifying this. I have always wondered why that happened but once I reach my desired volume, happiness ensues. I just assumed dust in a pot, but glad to know that is not the case!


----------



## maii

Hi guy can I use this adapter for quickstep it does not say regulated. I don't know about electronic stuff what is regulated and how it's different from ac to dc converter like this one


----------



## zilch0md

Hi mali,
  
 Quote:


maii said:


> Hi guy can I use this adapter for quickstep it does not say regulated. I don't know about electronic stuff what is regulated and how it's different from ac to dc converter like this one


 
  
 If you were using an unregulated 15V power supply, I would be concerned, as the voltage could become too high for safe use with the QuickStep, but given that this one is rated at 12V, you'll probably be OK.  
  
 It might even be regulated, but just not say so. 
  
 Ideally, it should also be a "linear" power supply, as opposed to a "switch-mode," but there are several people using "switch-mode" power supplies that are not complaining of any noise heard in their headphones.
  
 Ultimately, I always recommend that people test a power supply with a multimeter (voltmeter) to make sure that it's putting out something near the rated DC voltage, and that the + is in the tip, with the - in the barrel ....  before connecting it to the QuickStep.
  
 Thanks,
  
 Mike


----------



## Jan Meier

No, this one is NOT regulated!
  
 DON'T USE IT!
  
 12V output at 2 A load may well result in strongly increased voltages at just 40 mA load. Moreover, output voltage will be strongly rippled!
  
 Jan


----------



## maii

Hi Mike
  
 Quote:


zilch0md said:


> If you were using an unregulated 15V power supply, I would be concerned, as the voltage could become too high for safe use with the QuickStep, but given that this one is rated at 12V, you'll probably be OK.
> 
> It might even be regulated, but just not say so.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you so much for your answer. I only had quickstep for 2 days and I like it more and more. I also have burson ha 160 and I really wonder how this little tiny amp can deliver such a good sound quality even compare to full size headamp like Burson.


----------



## maii

jan meier said:


> No, this one is NOT regulated!
> 
> DON'T USE IT!
> 
> ...


 
 Oh thank you Jan. I love your fantastic amp I had it only two days and love it even more. I found this adapter in my storage and wonder if I can use it with lack of electronic knowledge. I will go and buy regulated one. In your manual guide you said 10 volt is recommended and how about Ampere is spacified that I will check exactly what I should get.
  
 Thank you again. I'm listening Thriller of MJ SACD ripped through your fantastic amp.
  
 Maii


----------



## zilch0md

Jan to the rescue - again.  I should refer all questions to you, Jan.  
  
 My apologies!
  
 Mike


----------



## audionewbi

The regulated PSU clearly have it written on them. Don't risk getting thing off ebay, just spend a little more and purchase from well respected audio shops and dont risk it.


----------



## maii

[/IMG]

Hi sorry again I ask again may it disturbing you guy but I don't wanna ruin my amazing quick step. I have bought this adapter it says regulated but came to the question that on the package says I have to fit it in the right polarity position may you guys advise please have a look at the photo I attached. Thank you guys all the best.


----------



## maii

Here is the adapter and it says regulated


----------



## maii

Oh I see I check at the back end of the quickstep it is already indicate + - polarity where the input jack located. Thank you guys. Quickstep is the best portable headamp ever.  he he


----------



## zilch0md

Congratulations maii,
  
 How does it sound with the adapter?  With some "switch-mode" adapters, not all of them, you might hear noise in the background.  If you don't hear any hum or hiss, then that adapter is fine, but a regulated "linear" adapter is what Jan recommends.
  
 Mike


----------



## maii

Hi Mike (zilch0md), thank you. I have switched it at 12 volt output and I did not hear any hum or hiss sound. I have also tried connect it with battery out like no battery inside only line in power from adapter and also no hiss or hum it works fine. I guess it's the right adapter no? I don't know much about electronic stuffs. What is linear and non linear different? Oh only I know that the sound out of quickstep is excellent still with battery or power from adapter.


----------



## duncan1

Linear the oldest . Houses a transformer that isolates the mains from the equipment. It produces a constant even output voltage . Problems that can occur is noise/ hum due to cheap smoothing components in the wall-wart. Bigger is usually better[bigger transformer] . Switch mode has no mains isolation transformer but is switched back and forth at a set frequency to produce a much higher  current than a linear wallwart. for its size . Which will be a lot smaller /lighter than a linear one. Problems are that a cheap one can cause harmonics being fed into the equipment . Not a good thing in high quality audio.and you can sometimes even hear it.So buy a linear one as advised above.


----------



## maii

duncan1 said:


> Linear the oldest . Houses a transformer that isolates the mains from the equipment. It produces a constant even output voltage . Problems that can occur is noise/ hum due to cheap smoothing components in the wall-wart. Bigger is usually better[bigger transformer] . Switch mode has no mains isolation transformer but is switched back and forth at a set frequency to produce a much higher  current than a linear wallwart. for its size . Which will be a lot smaller /lighter than a linear one. Problems are that a cheap one can cause harmonics being fed into the equipment . Not a good thing in high quality audio.and you can sometimes even hear it.So buy a linear one as advised above.


 
  
 Ah I see I learn a new thing "linear regulated power supply". It's like the one that sell together with Lisa of Thread audio. I have checked on internet there is one from clef audio the company from my country they made hi end product with reasonable price they have a linear regulated power supply 12 volt dc. I will get one.  thank you guys. I'm happy listening Pavane of Ravel from quickstep.


----------



## tsvo614

I have the 15 volt wall adaptor a xp8000a regulated at 15volts and i find the xp8000a sounds better for some reason. So im gonna put my 15 v wall adaptor away.


----------



## zilch0md

Yeah, batteries are the cleanest, normally.


----------



## pietcux

I remember that some people run their high end stereo sets from big sets of car batteries instead of wall outlets because it sounds cleaner.


----------



## Armaegis

zilch0md said:


> Yeah, batteries are the cleanest, normally.


 
  
 I remember reading a few arguments before that a well regulated supply can actually be cleaner than batteries.


----------



## maii

tsvo614 said:


> I have the 15 volt wall adaptor a xp8000a regulated at 15volts and i find the xp8000a sounds better for some reason. So im gonna put my 15 v wall adaptor away.


 
  
 Hi is xp8000 linear regulated why it looks so small. I have search all linear regulated it's a big brick. This is the one I 'm going to get. output socket is made by order.
  
 Here is how it looks the smallest I could find. Lisa one is small but relatively more expensive than quickstep itself ha ha.


----------



## pietcux

Hi, the XP8000 is a battery pack, that can supply 15 volt with a special adaptor cable called WILLY.


----------



## tsvo614

W





maii said:


> Hi is xp8000 linear regulated why it looks so small. I have search all linear regulated it's a big brick. This is the one I 'm going to get. output socket is made by order.
> 
> Here is how it looks the smallest I could find. Lisa one is small but relatively more expensive than quickstep itself ha ha.



What is that and how big is it?why only 12 volts? I never seen anything like that. Let us know how it sounds! I like the xp8000a at 15 volts and its portable too!


----------



## tsvo614

zilch0md said:


> Yeah, batteries are the cleanest, normally.




I agree i had no idea.. The 15 volt from radio shack would not sound as good as the xp8000a. Amazing!


----------



## zilch0md

armaegis said:


> I remember reading a few arguments before that a well regulated supply can actually be cleaner than batteries.


 
  
  
 I've heard this, too.  I guess anything's possible if you spend enough money.


----------



## Armaegis

I can't remember all the specifics, but I think the basic premise was that batteries are based on a chemical reaction, which is not necessarily the cleanest power source possible. That plus the battery performance changes as it discharges.
  
 The gist of it is batteries will likely be cleaner than a typical wall-wart, but a really good linear regulated supply *can* outperform a abttery. Whether any of that will be audible by the end of the day... hey, this is the wrong subforum for that


----------



## pietcux

To make a long story short, the XP8000 is a wonderful chemical powersupply for the Stepdance and Quickstep. And to get the 15 volt supply right we have a Willy cable that regulates the voltage properly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Willy cable even sings in silent high notes that I do not hear when I have my Signature PRO on my head. Maybe the XP8000 with the Willy cable is best of both worlds? And no it is not the wrong forum, it is HeadFi..........


----------



## tsvo614

pietcux said:


> To make a long story short, the XP8000 is a wonderful chemical powersupply for the Stepdance and Quickstep. And to get the 15 volt supply right we have a Willy cable that regulates the voltage properly.  My Willy cable even sings in silent high notes that I do not hear when I have my Signature PRO on my head. Maybe the XP8000 with the Willy cable is best of both worlds? And no it is not the wrong forum, it is HeadFi..........




Well said! I agree!


----------



## zilch0md

I have to join in on this!


----------



## tsvo614

This is dumb question but has anybody tried the beats audio with the quickstep?


----------



## maguire

Hey fellow Quickstep owners, Is this normal?
  
 When I plug in 15V adapter, I hear Music already coming through my IEM's, I mean without even turning on the unit.....


----------



## zilch0md

Yes, that's perfectly normal.  We all experience this and it comes up on this thread, every once in a while.


----------



## maguire

Thanks again my fine friend, guess I should have done some research......
 I'm soo lovin the sound out of Quickstep, works wonders with my Hifiman IEMs also kicks butt with both my UM Customs. So much so that I no longer can listen to my ipod classics's without the Quickstep in the equation.


----------



## zilch0md

LOL

Tell me about it. 

It's called "adaptive hedonism." Once you experience a higher level of quality in anything pleasurable, regression is difficult. The trick is to avoid exposure to the next level.

Contentment is a choice made independent of circumstances, but it helps to lower your expectations and not go looking for the next best thing. 

All of this flies in the face of audiophilia, of course. 

Mike


----------



## audionewbi

Also not listening to music for a week works, sort of an audio rehab, works for me


----------



## zilch0md

I'm going to try that! I need a break!


----------



## maguire

call it "adaptive hedonism" or any other name......Im totally hooked... No amount of rehab will work.........Audio Junkie......


----------



## zilch0md

Me too!


----------



## pietcux

++++1


----------



## tsvo614

Why would you want to go audio rehab? I would crazy without music.


----------



## audionewbi

tsvo614 said:


> Why would you want to go audio rehab? I would crazy without music.


 
  
 Well let me explain. I bought AK120 and I auditioned few other amps with it and I started hating the sound of AK120 without amp to a point that I was distracted about why I have no amped hooked to it when I listened to music than the music itself. And ofcourse i could always amp the AK120 but that goes beyond the reason why I bough the AK120. 

 So for a while I just did not use the AK120 and after few weeks I went back to AK120 and hooked my iem to it and I thought it sounded great without any amp. Now I will not risk amping it again as I forgot how good it sounded with an amp. I know it sounded better but since I cannot remember who great it was I dont really crave to amping.
  
 I've also audition a lot of great gears that I could never afford, it left me not enjoying any of my gears so what I did was I just went back to the old apple earbuds used it for while and than switched back to my own gears and I once again appreciated the gears I had.
  
 For server cases I prescribe audio rehab. Don't listen to your favorite song and you will be so opposed with music that you wouldnt care from what source you are hearing them from.
  
 Those tricks works for me, I hope it works or you guys too.


----------



## tsvo614

O,cables is important too! Toxic cables!


----------



## Avi

zilch0md said:


> Jan to the rescue - again.  I should refer all questions to you, Jan.
> 
> My apologies!
> 
> Mike


 
 <http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1> is still the most powerful linear regulated wallwart I have found < 15V. Needs a sleeve adaptor though.


----------



## zilch0md

That looks like a nice one - lots of bang for the buck!


----------



## tsvo614

avi said:


> <http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1> is still the most powerful linear regulated wallwart I have found < 15V. Needs a sleeve adaptor though.




Its ugly if you ask me. I go with the xp8000a energizer.


----------



## cooperpwc

avi said:


> <http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10001_10001_162996_-1> is still the most powerful linear regulated wallwart I have found < 15V. Needs a sleeve adaptor though.


 
  
 Ugly? This is an industrial beauty. I wish that it was available in 240V input.


----------



## pignwolf

Hi everyone.

This may be a duplicated question. Is there any improvement in sound quality going up from 12 volt external power supply to 15 volt, using full size headphone? It is a little difficult to find a 15 volt regulated linear power supply but 12 volt is much easier to get.


----------



## zilch0md

pignwolf said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> This may be a duplicated question. Is there any improvement in sound quality going up from 12 volt external power supply to 15 volt, using full size headphone? It is a little difficult to find a 15 volt regulated linear power supply but 12 volt is much easier to get.


 
  
 It depends on how inefficient your headphones are:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2265#post_9530614
  

  
 Mike


----------



## pignwolf

Thank you, Mike.

I have a pair of HD600 and K501. After reading the post you recommended, I guess both are inefficient enough to use 15 volt power supply. I decided to get this power supply (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007933AL2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) though the shipping and handling fees are twice expensive than the PSU itself.  I only hope this PSU will work well with my 2Stepdance. Do you have any experiences with it? Does different PSU generate different sound?


----------



## audionewbi

Finally found one local store that sales a 15 v regulated PSU, going to get it in few hours. I am impressed with how it is performing with battery, time to experiment a little with PSU. 
  
 Hopefully it pushes T5p to the next level, that is the only thing that to my ears dont pair as good as I hoped it would but with my iem (except the ck100pro) quickstep proven to be a great amp.


----------



## zilch0md

pignwolf said:


> Thank you, Mike.
> 
> I have a pair of HD600 and K501. After reading the post you recommended, I guess both are inefficient enough to use 15 volt power supply. I decided to get this power supply (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007933AL2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) though the shipping and handling fees are twice expensive than the PSU itself.  I only hope this PSU will work well with my 2Stepdance. Do you have any experiences with it? Does different PSU generate different sound?




I can only guess, as I have no experience with that PSU, but I think you will find it works well with the 2Stepdance, when set to 15V. It's "regulated," which we know is a must, per Jan Meier. But I suspect it's also a "switch-mode regulated" PSU rather than the more desirable, "linear regulated" PSU. 

Some switch-mode PSUs can cause a hum or buzzing sound with some audio gear, and even though Jan Meier recommends linear regulated PSUs, several people in this thread are using less expensive switch-mode regulated PSUs with their Meier portable amps, and are still enjoying a black noise floor. You'll just have to test it to know for sure, but the odds are very high that it will be fine. 

By the way, You might want to put a piece of tape over the voltage selector to make sure that it stays set to 15V, and make sure the connector is polarized to supply 15V+ at the tip, with 15V- at the ring (or barrel of the connector).

Mike


----------



## pignwolf

Thanks, Mike.

I just found that the local rs online sells Mascot 15v regulated linear power supply (http://singapore.rs-online.com/web/p/products/224-3849/?origin=PSF_430702|QVBasket%20Summary-LL). Looks like it is a better choice than the switch mode except the output plug is 2.1mm. Do you know whether 2.1mm is outside dimension or inside dimension? Can JDS Lab Slip-on 3.5mm Barrel Adapter fit this plug? I don't have any experience with tips. T_T


----------



## zilch0md

It is probably a 5.5mm outside diameter x 2.1mm inside diameter plug. You will need to do some soldering -or- find an adapter to step down to 3.5mm (O.D.) x 1.30 mm (I.D.) plug, as required by your 2Stepdance.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaxial_power_connector

http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2440_20#post_9712487

Send a PM to precsmo and ask him where he got his adapter.



Mike


----------



## cooperpwc

zilch0md said:


> I can only guess, as I have no experience with that PSU, but I think you will find it works well with the 2Stepdance, when set to 15V. It's "regulated," which we know is a must, per Jan Meier. But I suspect it's also a "switch-mode regulated" PSU rather than the more desirable, "linear regulated" PSU.
> 
> Some switch-mode PSUs can cause a hum or buzzing sound with some audio gear, and even though Jan Meier recommends linear regulated PSUs, several people in this thread are using less expensive switch-mode regulated PSUs with their Meier portable amps, and are still enjoying a black noise floor. You'll just have to test it to know for sure, but the odds are very high that it will be fine.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Jan did once say that because linear power supplies are so hard to find, there is more filtering in the Quickstep than the Stepdance to deal with noise from switching supplies.


----------



## zilch0md

That's good news.


----------



## audionewbi

anyone used Musical Fidelity V-PSU with quickstep?


----------



## maii

cooperpwc said:


> Jan did once say that because linear power supplies are so hard to find, there is more filtering in the Quickstep than the Stepdance to deal with noise from switching supplies.




Good to hear this I have bought regulated wall wart PSU and people still says I need linear regulated I want to use it for a station reason just while I'm working in front of my computer at home.


----------



## pignwolf

Too lazy to send a pm to precsmo.  

Does JDS Lab Slip-on 3.5mm Barrel Adapter fit 2stepdance? 1.35mm is just 0.05mm bigger, but will it be too tight to fit into the 1.3mm Jack plug?


----------



## zilch0md

Yes, it works fine. Can you order that from your location?


----------



## Mad Max

audionewbi said:


> anyone used Musical Fidelity V-PSU with quickstep?


 
  
 Should be good.


----------



## pignwolf

Hi, Mike.

I have to order JDS Lab Slip-on 3.5mm Barrel Adapter from its website. I can get Mascot from local rs online.

Love 2stepdance. It is the best amp I ever used!


----------



## zilch0md




----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Is the only difference between the 2step and quickstep the upgraded rf shielding and rugged jacks? Do they sound identical?


----------



## cooperpwc

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Is the only difference between the 2step and quickstep the upgraded rf shielding and rugged jacks? Do they sound identical?


 
  
 Pretty much. It's otherwise essentially the same amp.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

awesome, might pick up a 2step to pair with the dx50 then


----------



## Mihis

Hello
  
 Anybody has idea how does Quickstep compare to the old head-fi version of Meier's desktop amp? I think it was called corda headfive.
  
 Cheers


----------



## coachhouse

I had a small issue with my Stepdance and emailed Jan for a remedy which he quickly supplied then he mentioned that if I enjoy the Stepdance (which I do) my wallet is going to suffer because the Quickstep sounds much better ! He is a stand up guy and if the new one is better he is right my wallet is going to suffer although not nearly as bad as it could because his products are fairly priced compared to some of the other portable amp manufactures His word is good as gold to me and the Stepdance is the only portable I own that will drive the 650's or the HIFIMAN 400 to competent levels


----------



## maguire

Jan, is so quick to answer & offer the best advise. Even though I purchased my Quickstep 3rd hand, he was still so kind and helped with my questions.
 Now that's what I call service. By the way I am still sooo loving my Quickstep,Use it with all my Iem's including Customs.
 Jan..You have made such a great portable amp...  Thank You!!!!!


----------



## rasmushorn

The best thing with Quickstep + IEMs is the volume control! I just love it and no channel imbalance at all...


----------



## Marleybob217

Can anyone give me a short summary over the improvements the quickstep makes over the stepdance?
  
 I'm highly interested in the quickstep, and about to pull the trigger on it :x


----------



## zilch0md

To the best of my knowledge, I think the Quickstep offers only these advantages over the Stepdance:
  
 1) Longer battery life (using OPA209 instead of OPA1611) 
 2) More durable input and output jacks 
 3) External gain control switch vs. internal jumpers (the Current Hi/Lo jumper is still on the PCB, inside).
 4) Smaller case, that's also flatter - easier to stack than the original, rounded Stepdance case
 5) Improved RF shielding
  
 Go for it!  
  

  
 Mike


----------



## rasmushorn

zilch0md said:


> Go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


 
 x2 !
  
 At the current price I would not hesitate at all.


----------



## coachhouse

The quality of Jan's amps are certainly a bang for the buck I wish everyone would take heed I will certainly order one after Xmas


----------



## Marleybob217

rasmushorn said:


> x2 !
> 
> At the current price I would not hesitate at all.


 
 I will! Gotta sell my C5 first though!


----------



## Mihis

Hellooo
  
 I ordered Quickstep after crazy amount of spamming to Jan First I forget to add what I order and then I add more stuff in the order Oh well, eager mind and fast fingers
  
 Was about to get 2stepdance, but that was only available in silver. So black Quickstep it is..
  
 What powersources have you used for it in europe?


----------



## pietcux

Energizer XP 8000 plus willy cable to get 15 volt is globally the best power source I think and use it in good old Europe all the time.


----------



## Mad Max

zilch0md said:


> To the best of my knowledge, I think the Quickstep offers only these advantages over the Stepdance:
> 
> 1) Longer battery life (using OPA209 instead of OPA1611)
> 2) More durable input and output jacks
> ...


 
  
 I keep forgetting to ask in this thread: did the original Stepdance have issues with RFI and jack durability to warrant these changes or is Dr. Meier simply "having fun" by overbuilding his awesome little amplifier?
(Not that overbuild is an issue - I would do it as well if I were him, hahaha.)


----------



## zilch0md

I've had the Stepdance for three years (and a second one for about six months before giving it to a friend).  I've never used it with a cellphone in close proximity, so I can't speak to the RFI issue, but I've never had a problem with the jacks.  
  
 That said, when I returned one of them to Jan Plummer to replace a broken gain switch on the PCB, he installed new jacks at no cost, even though I had not reported any problem with them - so apparently he knows something about their (lack of) durability.  
  
 In any case, even though we can't count on Jan doing stuff for free all the time, the good thing about buying any of his amps is the awesome support he gives us.
  





  
 Mike


----------



## rasmushorn

The Quickstep still has RFI-noise when not on WiFi, 3G or 4G cellphone networks. I am often using the Quickstep when traveling in train and when the train is in the countryside and the cellphone searches for old GSM networks it still has that old noise. But with 3G and 4G it is totally quiet. Unlike other amps I have they also react to 3G and 4G noise.


----------



## Mihis

Hello
  
 Just got email from Jan telling me my Quickstep is being delivered in few hours. Now I just need to get 9v rechangeable batteries quickly so I don't have to resort to regular batteries. Also I need to find PSU for desktop duties. I have headfive at work currently, but I think I'll sell it to my coworker to enjoy
  
 Gonna be listening with ciem's on the go and t5p at desktop.
  
 Cheers


----------



## rasmushorn

mihis said:


> Hello
> 
> Just got email from Jan telling me my Quickstep is being delivered in few hours. Now I just need to get 9v rechangeable batteries quickly so I don't have to resort to regular batteries. Also I need to find PSU for desktop duties. I have headfive at work currently, but I think I'll sell it to my coworker to enjoy
> 
> ...


 
 T5p + Quickstep = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I use ODAC + Quickstep + T5p a lot and I enjoy that setup very much as a perfect transportable setup.


----------



## Marleybob217

This thread has made Jan Meier a happy man with all these new orders!


----------



## maguire

Jan has also made us very happy in return......


----------



## Marleybob217

I just got the AKG K702 anniversary edition, how do you think it will sound with the quickstep?


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> I just got the AKG K702 anniversary edition, how do you think it will sound with the quickstep?


 

 DX50 + Quickstep? I have a feeling like Quickstep will handle it quite nicely.


----------



## Marleybob217

amberozl said:


> DX50 + Quickstep? I have a feeling like Quickstep will handle it quite nicely.


 
 Haha nooo, I will not use the AKG with the DX50. That thing will stay put at my desk!


----------



## audionewbi

The thing with k702 is you will never feel it is ever loud enough, that is their nature. I have not touched the k702 for well over an year, the pads required changing and I decided that investing on a desktop amp just for k702 is not worth it. Going to try with quickstep tomorrow, going to be interesting to see how they pair.


----------



## pietcux

I have the Stepdance @ 15 volt. Compared to how the standard K702 sounds straight out of the Ipod Classic, you will have much more bass impact and everything else will open up and sound very much alive.
 Ipod 》LOD 》Stepdance @ low gain.
Volume is @ 3 o'clock for very loud without hurting. 
@9 volt it has only slightly or unnoticeable less impact. Not blind test able.


----------



## Marleybob217

pietcux said:


> I have the Stepdance @ 15 volt. Compared to how the standard K702 sounds straight out of the Ipod Classic, you will have much more bass impact and everything else will open up and sound very much alive.
> Ipod 》LOD 》Stepdance @ low gain.
> Volume is @ 3 o'clock for very loud without hurting.
> @9 volt it has only slightly or unnoticeable less impact. Not blind test able.


 
 Alright thanks! Now I wonder if the quickstep will sound much better (relatively) than the O2.
 I've been spending a little crazily the last couple of months (€1300+), so I might actually return the quickstep if I don't find it noticeably better than the O2.


----------



## rasmushorn

marleybob217 said:


> Alright thanks! Now I wonder if the quickstep will sound much better (relatively) than the O2.
> I've been spending a little crazily the last couple of months (€1300+), so I might actually return the quickstep if I don't find it noticeably better than the O2.


 
 I find that the ODAC+Quickstep sounds much more enjoyable than the ODAC/O2. But whether it is just a matter of synergy with my headphones or because I just find the O2 amp to be lifeless and boring I do not know. I am looking forward to read your impressions and see if you find the same impressions


----------



## Marleybob217

rasmushorn said:


> I find that the ODAC+Quickstep sounds much more enjoyable than the ODAC/O2. But whether it is just a matter of synergy with my headphones or because I just find the O2 amp to be lifeless and boring I do not know. I am looking forward to read your impressions and see if you find the same impressions


 
 Well now I'm getting curious. Obviously I hope the quickstep outperforms the O2. Is the O2 considerably more powerful than the quickstep?


----------



## pietcux

You can boost the power of the Quickstep by using up to 15 volt external power supply. But I do not know about the O2 other than that it seems to be well recognized by many users.


----------



## rasmushorn

I do not know which amplifier is the most powerful. The Quickstep is powerful enough for me. I am always on low gain and never above 11-12 on the volume. There is just a better musicality in the Quickstep. The O2 sounds lifeless and reminds me of a set of AKG K701 - when unamped... But I am sure it has something to do with synergy with different headphones. The O2 is probably the more correct sounding amplifier if you measure it but the Quickstep is just as neutral I think. The best thing is that the Quickstep sounds great from a 9V battery and it can be used when traveling.


----------



## audionewbi

Opining both my view is for my everyday usage I use quickstep more than O2 but when I want to be sure that I am not adding any colortion what so ever I use O2. I am not sure whether quickstep tops and bottoms are that neutral, they are excellent but compared to O2 they come across as more pronounced.
  
 Honestly one cannot go wrong with quickstep, probably its only down side is lack of internal charging mechanism which I believe in future it will be its major short coming.


----------



## Marleybob217

audionewbi said:


> Opining both my view is for my everyday usage I use quickstep more than O2 but when I want to be sure that I am not adding any colortion what so ever I use O2. I am not sure whether quickstep tops and bottoms are that neutral, they are excellent but compared to O2 they come across as more pronounced.
> 
> Honestly one cannot go wrong with quickstep, probably its only down side is lack of internal charging mechanism which I believe in future it will be its major short coming.


 
 So your saying keeping both amps would be benificial?
 I think my wallet just growled at the screen.
 Nah, considering the price of the O2 I wouldn't get that much out of selling it.


----------



## audionewbi

marleybob217 said:


> So your saying keeping both amps would be benificial?
> I think my wallet just growled at the screen.
> Nah, considering the price of the O2 I wouldn't get that much out of selling it.


 
 O2 measures well, it is simply an amp based on the objective performance, it has enough power to use for all thing, it has internal charger and it can be used as desktop amp but it can get boring real quick. Quickstep has small size format, very clear high and tight low, it is designed by Dr Meir who knows what he is making so you can be sure objectively it will perform well.
  
 If I was to go back I would just get the quickstep with a good 15 volt PSU for home use and be willing to buy 9 volt battery from time to time when I need to use amp outside which I rarely do.


----------



## Marleybob217

audionewbi said:


> O2 measures well, it is simply an amp based on the objective performance, it has enough power to use for all thing, it has internal charger and it can be used as desktop amp but it can get boring real quick. Quickstep has small size format, very clear high and tight low, it is designed by Dr Meir who knows what he is making so you can be sure objectively it will perform well.
> 
> If I was to go back I would just get the quickstep with a* good 15 volt PSU* for home use and be willing to buy 9 volt battery from time to time when I need to use amp outside which I rarely do.


 
 Yeah that's basically what I'm planning to do. But what exactly is a good 15 volt psu? Will the adapter that comes with the O2 for instance, work with the quickstep?


----------



## audionewbi

marleybob217 said:


> Yeah that's basically what I'm planning to do. But what exactly is a good 15 volt psu? Will the adapter that comes with the O2 for instance, work with the quickstep?


 
 No it would not as  it is not DC. I still have not purchase any 15 volt PSU for my own amp, I am still reading about it but there as been mention of few regulate 15 volt PSU in this thread.


----------



## Marleybob217

audionewbi said:


> No it would not as  it is not DC. I still have not purchase any 15 volt PSU for my own amp, I am still reading about it but there as been mention of few regulate 15 volt PSU in this thread.


 
 Oh man, if this amp doesn't sound freaking fantastic it's going straight back. Does it even come with a 9v battery? 
 Another question, what exactly would a good PSU be? Would a regular laptop charger (of 15 volt dc output) work? Or would you get nasty static issues?
  
  
 Thanks for answering all these questions btw!


----------



## tgdinamo

audionewbi said:


> No it would not as  it is not DC. I still have not purchase any 15 volt PSU for my own amp, I am still reading about it but there as been mention of few regulate 15 volt PSU in this thread.


 
  
 I have purchased Enercell 15VDC adapter in Radio Shack (off the shelf in NYC) and it works perfectly with my quickstep.
 This is the model:
  
 http://www.findnsave.com/offer/Enercell-15V-1000mA-AC-Adapter/26065893/
  
 and you also need to get Enercell Adaptaplug H to plug into quickstep (it was also available in Radio Shack off the shelf).


----------



## cooperpwc

tgdinamo said:


> I have purchased Enercell 15VDC adapter in Radio Shack (off the shelf in NYC) and it works perfectly with my quickstep.
> This is the model:
> 
> http://www.findnsave.com/offer/Enercell-15V-1000mA-AC-Adapter/26065893/
> ...


 
  
 That looks good. The key point is that it is *regulated*. You cannot use a non-regulated power supply with the Quickstep.
  
 Apparently that adapter has some power filtering too. Actually it looks very good.


----------



## zilch0md

@Marleybob217 - Here's a link to the size-H Adaptaplug:
  
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3870006
  

  
  
 The right-angle adapter is a nice feature of this setup.  Just make sure you get the polarity correct when you attach the Adaptaplug to the cable coming from the adapter.  The Meier portable amps expect the tip of the barrel connector to be positive (+) and the outside of barrel itself to be negative (-).
  
 I recommend that you mark the Adaptaplug with a permanent marker to indicate how it should be oriented, in case it comes loose from the cable while using it.
  
 -----
  
 Here's another source for a 15V regulated PSU with similar specs:
  
http://www.powerstream.com/ac-1501.htm   +    http://www.powerstream.com/dc-tips2.htm
  
 -----
  
@cooperpwc -  Hey Paul,
  
 I think the Radio Shack 15V PSU was first mentioned in an exchange you and I had in this thread (patting myself on the back for finding it).
  
 And I believe utdeep was the first to report that it works fine.
  
 Mike


----------



## Marleybob217

zilch0md said:


> @Marleybob217 - Here's a link to the size-H Adaptaplug:
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3870006
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks 
  
 But I won't purchase those from the US. I'm located in the netherlands, and our customs are really mean!
  
 What I'm going to do is: get a screwdriver that fits in those star shaped screws of the O2. And just use those 9v batteries to test the quickstep.
 If I really like the quickstep, I'll browse the local shops for a regulated ac/dc adapter (those are the demands right?).


----------



## cooperpwc

> @cooperpwc -  Hey Paul,
> 
> I think the Radio Shack 15V PSU was first mentioned in an exchange you and I had in this thread (patting myself on the back for finding it).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Mike, I am in awe of your search abilities.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Yes we did discuss it. Sadly no 220 volt version.


----------



## zilch0md

marleybob217 said:


> Thanks
> 
> But I won't purchase those from the US. I'm located in the netherlands, and our customs are really mean!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I didn't know the O2 had any batteries inside, but if they are 9VDC batteries of the correct shape, they should work fine inside the Quickstep.
  
 Answering your question, you should at least be able to find a *regulated* 12-Volt DC power supply there in the Netherlands, if not a 15-Volt version.  The hard part will be finding one with the correct size barrel connector for the Quickstep's power jack, or an adapter.   
  
 Look for 12V (or 15V) *regulated* power supplies that come with an assortment of different-sized tips.  Ultimately, you need a tip that measures 3.5mm (outside diameter) and 1.3mm (inside diameter).
  
 See:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2445#post_9714537
  
 Mike


----------



## Marleybob217

zilch0md said:


> I didn't know the O2 had any batteries inside, but if they are 9VDC batteries of the correct shape, they should work fine inside the Quickstep.
> 
> Answering your question, you should at least be able to find a *regulated* 12-Volt DC power supply there in the Netherlands, if not a 15-Volt version.  The hard part will be finding one with the correct size barrel connector for the Quickstep's power jack, or an adapter.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just went to the local electronics store, and found a bunch of ac/dc adapters with 12v dc output! They came with different sized tips, and cost about €15, so all is good.
 Is 12v considered enough power to benefit the most from being powered from a psu?


----------



## zilch0md

It really depends on the efficiency of your headphones. The audible difference between 9V and 12V could be hard to detect with efficient IEMs, for example, as could the difference between 12V and 15V. If, however, you were to use a headphone that scales well to more power, such as the LCD-2, noticeable differences in dynamics can be heard going from 9V to 12V, but from 12V to 15V, not so different. 

I've never used the power hungry HE-6 with a Stepdance, but I would imagine it might better "appreciate" the difference between 12V and 15V power.

In short, enjoy your affordable, 12V solution! I'm glad you found that option. 



Mike


----------



## Marleybob217

zilch0md said:


> It really depends on the efficiency of your headphones. The audible difference between 9V and 12V could be hard to detect with efficient IEMs, for example, as could the difference between 12V and 15V. If, however, you were to use a headphone that scales well to more power, such as the LCD-2, noticeable differences in dynamics can be heard going from 9V to 12V, but from 12V to 15V, not so different.
> 
> I've never used the power hungry HE-6 with a Stepdance, but I would imagine it might better "appreciate" the difference between 12V and 15V power.
> 
> ...


 
 Alright, thanks!
  
 I won't be using the quickstep with power hungry headphones. The most 'power hungry' headphone I will use with it will the the akg k702s.


----------



## NIVEBL

Hi,
Any different sound between 2stepdance and quickstep?


----------



## zilch0md

Unlikely, as I believe they are identical except for the Quickstep having improved RFI shielding and more durable jacks.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Debating between getting this or the Pico power.


----------



## maguire

Any chance of you hearing them both?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Unfortunately no  boarding ftw


----------



## Marleybob217

Hmm, the quickstep has been sent last wednesday, and it still hasn't arrived.
 Shouldn't take so long to go from germany to the netherlands...
 Conjuring mild feelings of panic


----------



## Makiah S

So how does it sound?
  
 I hear it's very neutral. I'm looking for an upgrade to my PB1 which is starting to... piss me off xD It's sounding a little to hot in the upper mids. Shame on me for listening to my w1000x with my NFB 10ES2, cuz now my portable rig sounds terrible xD


----------



## Mihis

Just got my Quickstep. No batteries or PSU yet tho.
  
 The amp looks tiny, much smaller than I thought. DX50 looked alot smaller too I guess my sense of proportion is way off after browsing full sized equipment for so long and then turning to portable gear
  
 Wait continues.


----------



## tgdinamo

mshenay said:


> So how does it sound?
> 
> I hear it's very neutral. I'm looking for an upgrade to my PB1 which is starting to... piss me off xD It's sounding a little to hot in the upper mids. Shame on me for listening to my w1000x with my NFB 10ES2, cuz now my portable rig sounds terrible xD


 
  
 I have had quickestep for about a month or so and find it very neutral. I use it with my Tera player which is amazing by itself but is picky about pairing with phones (so it needs more power to drive most of the other phones - my primary phones are 1plus2 and Koss Porta Pro and they do not need the amp at all with Tera - but my RE-600 and obviously some other larger phones do need extra power so quickstep is perfect for those).
 What is amazing to me is that quickstep is so neutral that I can't even notice it's on as far as SQ is concerned (only that the output is louder volume) - that is the highest compliment I can think of (to not mess up the sound of my amazing Tera player - I have tried this experiment with my 1plus2 which does not really need the amp at all and if I use the amp I can't really tell the difference at normal listening levels).
 One thing to watch for and the only thing I don't like about it is the battery door. It is very easy to fall off so you can very easily lose it if you are not careful (recommendation is to always keep a battery inside because that applies enough pressure to the battery door to keep it firmly in place - without battery there it can very easily detach - on my first day after I bought it I had to frantically search the bottom of my bag and fortunately found it there - after that experience I will never take it anywhere without inserted battery).
 I can also add that I have a 15VDC adapter that I use with it while I'm at my desk (when I take it out I use rechargeable 9V batteries).


----------



## zilch0md

tgdinamo said:


> *I have had quickestep for about a month or so and find it very neutral.* I use it with my Tera player which is amazing by itself but is picky about pairing with phones (so it needs more power to drive most of the other phones - my primary phones are 1plus2 and Koss Porta Pro and they do not need the amp at all with Tera - but my RE-600 and obviously some other larger phones do need extra power so quickstep is perfect for those).
> *What is amazing to me is that quickstep is so neutral that I can't even notice it's on as far as SQ is concerned (only that the output is louder volume) - that is the highest compliment I can think of (to not mess up the sound of my amazing Tera player - I have tried this experiment with my 1plus2 which does not really need the amp at all and if I use the amp I can't really tell the difference at normal listening levels).*
> 
> 
> [snip]


 
  
 That is indeed the "highest compliment" you could give!  To this day, I reach for my Stepdance as my personal reference for A+ neutrality, when I want to find out what a headphone sounds like with a neutral source and neutral amp. Even my CEntrance DACmini CX with the 1-Ohm output impedance mod, known to be more neutral than the standard DACmini CX, can't compete with the Stepdance for neutrality and transparency.  
  




  
 Mike


----------



## Mahdi8

After reading a lot I decided to get a used quickstep. At first I was quite impressed with the sound quality. I do notice however it does have noise with brainwavz b2 iem on my listening level which is around 12 oclock at low gain. It's a bit disappointing actually considering JDS labs o2 amp is dead silent on the same volume level. On my dt770,600ohm however the noise is less obvious.

 On the actual sound quality I'm still doing AB comparison. But it does feel as a step up from o2 but not as significant as I hoped.

Does anyone else feels the quickstep not to have totally silent noise when using iem?


----------



## Marleybob217

mahdi8 said:


> After reading a lot I decided to get a used quickstep. At first I was quite impressed with the sound quality. I do notice however it does have noise with brainwavz b2 iem on my listening level which is around 12 oclock at low gain. It's a bit disappointing actually considering JDS labs o2 amp is dead silent on the same volume level. On my dt770,600ohm however the noise is less obvious.
> 
> On the actual sound quality I'm still doing AB comparison. But it does feel as a step up from o2 but not as significant as I hoped.
> 
> Does anyone else feels the quickstep not to have totally silent noise when using iem?


 
 With my IEMs I don't hear any hiss at listening levels. However, I don't find the quickstep to be better than the O2, I'd say they're actually on par, with slightly different flavors. The O2 has the bigger soundstage with slightly more detail and a more neutral sound. The quickstep in general has slightly more realistic voices, a fuller sound with slightly boosted bass (compared to the O2) and maybe a tad more air in the treble.
 But, the O2 is significantly bigger than the quickstep. No way that the O2 will fit in any pocket with a dap. The quickstep atleast has some chance of still fitting in some huge pockets when combined with a dap.


----------



## Mahdi8

marleybob217 said:


> With my IEMs I don't hear any hiss at listening levels. However, I don't find the quickstep to be better than the O2, I'd say they're actually on par, with slightly different flavors. The O2 has the bigger soundstage with slightly more detail and a more neutral sound. The quickstep in general has slightly more realistic voices, a fuller sound with slightly boosted bass (compared to the O2) and maybe a tad more air in the treble.
> But, the O2 is significantly bigger than the quickstep. No way that the O2 will fit in any pocket with a dap. The quickstep atleast has some chance of still fitting in some huge pockets when combined with a dap.




After further comparison I think your comparison between them is pretty much spot on


----------



## Marleybob217

mahdi8 said:


> After further comparison I think your comparison between them is pretty much spot on


 
 Thanks, that makes me feel a little bit more sane.
 However, today I received the AKG K702, and this headphone did have slightly better synergy with the quickstep.


----------



## Marleybob217

Unfortunately I had to send back the quickstep today. I've emailed Jan, and he did mention that the sound changes positively after around 100-200 playtime. 
 Not to say that I disliked the sound of the quickstep, it is quite marvelous actually. It was mainly a matter of 'overcomplete', and a sudden money crisis.
  
 The exact reason why I chose to return the amp can be read here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp/375#post_9962139


----------



## pignwolf

I have a question about 2stepdance. 

Anyone ever heard background noise on it? Lately I bought a pair of Sony MDR-Z1000 when I started to notice there is background noise. The noise becomes louder when increasing volume. I use iPod Classic 3 << old version CLAS << 2stepdance. Is 2stepdance the only source to generate noise? Is it possible that the noise is from iPod or CLAS?

Thanks.


----------



## Mad Max

The Z1k doesn't look like it should be sensitive enough to pick a significant noise floor, at least not from the 2Stepdance.


----------



## zilch0md

Is the gain set to Low?


----------



## Uchiya

Oh man. Something tells me the LCD--X and the quickstep is gonna work. Quickstep ordered. Dacport LX ordered. Energizer XP8000 ordered. LCD-X, still saving up...


----------



## punit

I got the Quickstep about a week back, been burning it in since then. Just listened to it for few minutes when it first came in, highs sounded grainy. Kept it on continuous play for a week, Listened now after around 150+ hrs of burn in. Source was Fiio X3 + Beyer Dt770 32 ohm Anniversary Ed / Senn HD 25 Aluminium Anniv Ed / Denon D5000.
  
 Its a wire with gain, it will amplify your source, nothing added nothing subtracted (at least nothing negative), Beautiful. Maybe  the highs are bit smoother, maybe bass is a bit punchier,maybe sound stage is a bit wider or maybe its placebo but i prefer to listen with Qucikstep in the chain now, although the X3 drives these HP's quite well on its own.


----------



## ambchang

Got the QuickStep for a few days, and while I have not been listening to it extensively, I must say the initial impressions are very good.  The unit I bought was a used model, and I use it with a DIYmod iPod 4G with a modded Fostex T50RP.
  
 I had a few portable amps in the past, and two of them that are in the same price range as the Quickstep are ALO Rx MKII and the RSA SR-71a
  
 The quickstep is very neutral across the board, the bass hits pretty hard, but it's clean bass.  It's not as warm as the SR-71a, but I felt the bass hits harder.
  
 Of the three, the SR-71a sounds the most "tubey", while the RxMKII sounds the most "opamp", if you know what I mean.
  
 I would personally say that the Rx MKII doesn't seem to be as good as the other two in general, the mids are just too recessed for my tastes.  But the SR-71a and the Quickstep really depends on preferences.  So far, I am really enjoying the QuickStep, and really has no desire to go back to either of the two other amps.
  
 I think I am set.


----------



## Blacklung

My 2stepdance arrived today. I must say that im very satisfied with its musicality and transparency with re272s.
 Couldnt be more happy with the SQ.Its really not adding any coloration to sound Like that a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 lets see after 200 hours..
 setup:
 clip+>stock mini to mini>2stepdance>re272 (still waiting for the twagv2 cable..)


----------



## zilch0md

Enjoy!   It's an amazing little amp!


----------



## cooperpwc

Sure is!


----------



## Varoudis

Hi,
  
 anyone used batteries from this site? (or this type?)
  
http://www.mahaenergy.co.uk/products/rechargeable-batteries/017-powerex-230-mah96v--pp3-nimh-rechargeable-battery
http://www.mahaenergy.co.uk/products/rechargeable-batteries/018-powerex-300-mah-9volt-pp3-rechargeable-battery
  
 Jan told me that some batteries might be bigger than others and might not fit!!
  
 Any link for batteries I can get in the UK?


----------



## zilch0md

varoudis said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone used batteries from this site? (or this type?)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't used those, but I do use the products shown below - and the batteries fit inside the Stepdance - if you can find a source for your location.  Notice that they are rated 520 mAh, which translates to longer play times, between charge cycles.
  
  

  
http://www.ipowerus.com/Products/DC9V_Charger/DC9V_FS_Charger.htm
  

  
http://www.ipowerus.com/Products/DC9V520pro/DC9V520pro.htm
  
 Specifications on that page show the following dimensions for this iPowerUS battery, which fits inside the Stepdance just fine:  *47.5 * 25.5 * 16.4mm*
  
 And they also reveal that the actual voltage is not 9V for this battery, but rather 8.4V, at best - which I've measured with a voltmeter when I first got them.
  
 So now, the question is:  What are the dimensions of the Powerex 9V and 9.6V batteries?    (I can't find this information online.)
  
 But...  The parent company, Maha is my favorite maker of NiMh chargers.  They're stuff is really well made, and I'd be willing to bet that their Powerex batteries will not only fit inside the Stepdance, but will also deliver exactly the 9V and 9.6V specs claimed.
  
 If it were me, however - and I know how the Stepdance family of amps can sound better with higher supply voltages - If the goal is to avoid using an external battery pack, to keep the package small and light, I would get 8.4V batteries that have more mAh of play time, rather than 9V or 9.6V batteries that provide more voltage with a penalty of play time.  The difference in what you will hear in your headphones at 9.6V vs. 8.4V is negligible, if even detectable.  Maybe with really inefficient headphones you'd be able to appreciate the 9.6V batteries vs. the 8.4V.
  
 So, I would recommend that if you want to stick with Maha, get at least two of the 9V instead of the 9.6V, so that one can be on the charger while using the other.
  
 Again, I don't have much concern that the Maha dimensions will pose any problem for you and everything they make is good stuff, in my experience.
  
 Off-topic:  I _LOVE_ their C9000 AA/AAA charger - http://www.mahaenergy.co.uk/products/battery-chargers/009-maha-c9000-wizard-one-intelligent-charger--analyser
  




  
 Mike


----------



## rasmushorn

After selling my Meier Concerto and HD800 I have gone 100% portable. The Beyerdynamic T5p together with ODAC+Quickstep is now my main rig. I save a lot of space and the sound is still more than satisfying. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cooperpwc

rasmushorn said:


> After selling my Meier Concerto and HD800 I have gone 100% portable. The Beyerdynamic T5p together with ODAC+Quickstep is now my main rig. I save a lot of space and the sound is still more than satisfying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
  
 Sounds good. But if you want to be portable and _cool_, you have to get rid of that obnoxious spam Tapatalk signature.


----------



## wormsdriver

cooperpwc said:


> Sounds good. But if you want to be portable and _cool_, you have to get rid of that obnoxious spam *Tapatalk signature*.


----------



## cooperpwc

wormsdriver said:


>


 
  
 There must be clarity as to what I am referring to so that the T*******k signature scourge is countered .


----------



## rasmushorn

cooperpwc said:


> Sounds good. But if you want to be portable and _cool_, you have to get rid of that obnoxious spam Tapatalk signature.


 
 Thanks for reminding me so kindly. And cool is what I have always wanted to be - but never really succeeded in becoming - so if that is all it takes then I might as well get rid of it sooner or later.


----------



## cooperpwc

rasmushorn said:


> Thanks for reminding me so kindly. And cool is what I have always wanted to be - but never really succeeded in becoming - so if that is all it takes then I might as well get rid of it sooner or later.


 
  





.


----------



## Pottsy2

varoudis said:


> Any link for batteries I can get in the UK?


 
 I use this one:
  
 http://www.conrad-electronic.co.uk/ce/en/product/251292/Conrad-energy-Rechargeable-9V-Battery-x1-pcs-LiIon
  
 And it works and fits well in the Quickstep. You need the correct charger and a 12v supply (I already had one) from them too.


----------



## audionewbi

Quickstep clarity and treble detail is top notch what I wish it had a better bass impact. Ordered the regulated 15 VDC PSU that should arrive next week, I've read that the increase voltage swing is likely to fill in the bass a bit.
  
 I just it had a few more dB when paired with IM04, so close yet far enough for me.
  
 Still the clarity is amazing bass light music.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi audionewbi,
  
 Quote:


audionewbi said:


> Quickstep clarity and treble detail is top notch what I wish it had a better bass impact. Ordered the regulated 15 VDC PSU that should arrive next week, I've read that the increase voltage swing is likely to fill in the bass a bit.
> 
> I just it had a few more dB when paired with IM04, so close yet far enough for me.
> 
> Still the clarity is amazing bass light music.


 
  
 Dynamics, bass energy and control will improve if you are currently using headphones that are underpowered by Quickstep.  If you are currently using IEMs or very efficient headphones, you aren't likely to hear an improvement by going from 9V to 15V.
  
 This begs the question:  Which IEMs or headphones are you using, currently?
  





  
 Mike


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for the reply back. Currently I am mostly using the new audio technica IM04. I've notice when I increase the gain sound improves but bass still not hitting the same way as it does with amps like 627x. 

Sadly the pairing with T5p was too bright for my liking .


----------



## zilch0md

That may have been the fault of the T5p not suiting your tastes.  Most of Beyer's headphones have too little bass energy for my tastes, as well.
  
 In my opinion, your IM04 are so efficient, you will not get the big change in bass energy and control (or dyanmics) that many Stepdance/Quickstep owners have experienced when going to a 15V supply with inefficient, power-hungry headphones.
  
 The good news is that you won't be running down your batteries when operating near an AC outlet, and you'll be equipped to try some less efficient phones.
  
 In my opinion, a very affordable, yet still efficient headphone (15V not required) that has a "fun" sound (not neutral), with a very appealing bass performance, is the Sennheiser Amperior.  I can't be sure, but I think it's what you are looking for and it sounds great when fed a neutral, transparent signal, the likes of which your Quickstep can deliver.  I call it the poor man's LCD-2.  Not the same, for sure, but in that direction.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I say "very affordable" because the Amperior has been discontinued and can be found on sale at several places.
  
 Newegg has them at a crazy low price of $139, currently:  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=COCBnP-wrbwCFelZ7AodiGEAkQ&Item=N82E16826106684
  
 Have a look at Amazon and 3rd Party price history for the Amperior, here:
 http://camelcamelcamel.com/Sennheiser-Amperior-Blue-Headphones/product/B0070U6N6I
  
 See Tyll Hertsens' written and video reviews of the Amperior, here:
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/most-excellent-sennheiser-amperior-and-hd-25-1-ii
  
 Let me add...  The Amperior is my second most favorite headphone, overall, after the LCD-2, currently or previously owned.  Just be warned that it's somewhat "theatrical" - not for people who demand tonal accuracy.  Still, it loves a neutral, transparent signal (Quickstep) - mixing colors doesn't work.
  
 Mike


----------



## buihia

audionewbi said:


> Thanks for the reply back. Currently I am mostly using the new audio technica IM04. I've notice when I increase the gain sound improves but bass still not hitting the same way as it does with amps like 627x.
> 
> Sadly the pairing with T5p was too bright for my liking .


 
  
 understand that you have the ck100pro, do you mind giving some notes on the synergy between the ck100pro and this quickstep amp? and also what dap would give u the best synergy with this amp and ck100pro
  
 thanks brother !


----------



## audionewbi

buihia said:


> understand that you have the ck100pro, do you mind giving some notes on the synergy between the ck100pro and this quickstep amp? and also what dap would give u the best synergy with this amp and ck100pro
> 
> thanks brother !




For sure but I find ck100pro not really to need any amping. I will try it with Meir audio this week and let you know again.

Fro memory the sound becomes too revealing and bright. I honestly enjoy it right out of ipod. I have a certain bias towards ck100prk.


----------



## buihia

audionewbi said:


> For sure but I find ck100pro not really to need any amping. I will try it with Meir audio this week and let you know again.
> 
> Fro memory the sound becomes too revealing and bright. I honestly enjoy it right out of ipod. I have a certain bias towards ck100prk.


 
  
 thank you brother, I look forward to that. do you also happen to have any meier amps (portable ones) that has crossfeed feature?
  
 what you said is in sync with what I have heard from numerous ck100pro owners, where amping would not really benefit the iem, EXCEPT for one combination, which is ipod and fostex hp-p1.. have you tried that ? I tried it on a friend's hp-p1 and it really made the ck100pro sing !


----------



## audionewbi

No sadly i have never had the chance to try the hp-p1 for long. Right now i am using the meir audio and ck100pro and i can say the pairing is bright and revealing with neutral bass and mids. 

that is nit really my taste as it is too analytical. 

i sadly do not own any other meir audio product.


----------



## audionewbi

The charger arrived, the LED light is on when it is connected to the PSU, is that normal?

 I noticed that when it is running on the PSU the off feature is disabled, is that normal?
  
 EDIT: Yes seems to be okay, just searched the thread.


----------



## wormsdriver

hey guys, what can I use to tighten that tiny screw on the volume pod?


----------



## zilch0md

A worm's screwdriver!


----------



## zilch0md

In the absence of a jeweler's screwdriver set or an eyeglass repair kit, you might be able to find a kitchen knife with a fine enough point to fit the screw slot. Just be careful not to turn it too tightly or scratch the metal or cut yourself.


----------



## wormsdriver

Thanks Mike! I used a screwdriver from my eyeglass repair kit...I also manage to inflict a small scratch on it, DOH!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zilch0md




----------



## precsmo

I'm a happy Quickstep owner here. I have no regret I got it over Pico Slim. I really love the Slim, I mean the look of it, and it is extremely tiny. But heard reviews and comparisons over and over that the Slim is really good for its size, but no way near the Quickstep. I had been looking for a proper portable amp, which matches and drive my ultra sensitive CIEM properly. So, it has to be near 0 Omh output. The quickstep is a lot larger than the Slim, however, it is still considerably small for portable, and it is cheaper. I absolutely love it. I've never tried the Slim, but don't care much for now. The Quickstep is extremely refined, yet, fast and dynamic. It is definitely one of the best amp money can get for CIEM, I use it almost daily and I don't think I would think of anyway of upgrading. It will be the best for me for a long time!


----------



## precsmo

oh btw, if I ever upgrade, it is if Meier comes out another even better amp, I really hope if he was able to reduce the amp size by much. That's considerably an upgrade to me


----------



## audionewbi

My only issue is the lack of charging circuit.


----------



## wormsdriver

audionewbi said:


> My only issue is the lack of charging circuit.


 
 amen, brother!


----------



## audionewbi

This is why i think if it as "my special occasion amp", 9 volt battery isn't really cheap but when i plug in the er4s and turn the knob on i forget all about it.


----------



## ClieOS

If you have to ask for a charging circuit, might as well as ask for Li-ion battery as that will really slim thing down a bit.


----------



## audionewbi

clieos said:


> If you have to ask for a charging circuit, might as well as ask for Li-ion battery as that will really slim thing down a bit.


 
 It has a few large caps inside it ( i think they are caps), I guess he might have to redesign those parts as well.


----------



## ClieOS

audionewbi said:


> It has a few large caps inside it ( i think they are caps), I guess he might have to redesign those parts as well.


 
  
 Caps are easy to deal with, just don't use big electrolytic and you can instantly slim the design down. Battery / power section is a much more tricky issue.


----------



## audionewbi

If anyone can do it will be the Dr himself, I wonder if he is working on few projects as I am typing this.


----------



## pietcux

Maybe the caps he uses sound best?


----------



## ClieOS

pietcux said:


> Maybe the caps he uses sound best?


 
  
 They are power caps, not directly in the path of the signal (and thus don't directly affect the sound). Electrolytic is good choice for power caps, but there are suitable replacement as well.


----------



## Mad Max

They're there because he considered them best for the circuit despite whatever other options he had.
  
 I wonder how much more battery life he could have given the amp by designing it to run off of a pair of AAs.  Then we could use Eneloops (or their Amazon rebranded variety).  My rechargable Tenergy 9V block doesn't have as much capacity as one of those, let alone a pair, and it seems that the LT1054 voltage converter/regulator doesn't use that much current itself, which I assume is what supplies the amp with the power that it runs on if it isn't just for the unique volume control.


----------



## ClieOS

mad max said:


> They're there because he considered them best for the circuit despite whatever other options he had.
> 
> I wonder how much more battery life he could have given the amp by designing it to run off of a pair of AAs.  Then we could use Eneloops (or their Amazon rebranded variety).  My rechargable Tenergy 9V block doesn't have as much capacity as one of those, let alone a pair, and it seems that the LT1054 voltage converter/regulator doesn't use that much current itself, which I assume is what supplies the amp with the power that it runs on if it isn't just for the unique volume control.


 
  
 The choice of 9V is because 9V is high enough voltage to run most opamp properly and battery is generally considered a very clean power source, as long as you don't have to mess with the voltage by much. To use AA, anything less than 5V is not going to be enough (generally speaking), and 6V (4x AA)is borderline, while 9V (6x AA) is going to be heavy and bulky. If you are only going to use just one pair, you'll have to use a step-up circuit, which it creates noise / ripple that requires extra circuit to smooth down (which is the main reason why Dr. Meier has been avoiding step-up circuit all these time, I would believe). So if these extra circuits are unavoidable, then the smarter choice will be to go straight to Li-ion as it is far more efficient and higher capacity than NiMH of the same size. There are quite a few ways to get there, but unfortunately none without problem of their own.


----------



## Mad Max

clieos said:


> ... you'll have to use a step-up circuit...


 
  
 That's LT1054's job.


----------



## ClieOS

mad max said:


> That's LT1054's job.


 
  
If my measurement over the LT1054 (in StepDance) is right, it is not a step-up convertor but a step-down convertor / regulator actually. It takes either battery or DC input (from the socket), regulate it down to about 7V, then follow by a transistors based split circuit that creates a +/-7V supply rail to the opamp. It also explains why StepDance requires a regulated 15V adapter as LT1054's input rated only up to15V.
  
p/s: I would also think a step-down is more energy efficient than a step-up circuit. You might get more capacitance from a pair of AA, but boosting 3V to 7V will take more power than down regulating a 9V to 7V.
  
 [See below] Cool, I stand corrected.


----------



## Jan Meier

Hello guys,
  
 the LT1054 takes the +9V powerline of the battery and creates an additional -9V battery. Thus the effective supply voltage is doubled. The opamps run at +/- 9V.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## ssrock64

Somebody over on the HD650 thread suggested the Quickstep as a fitting portable amp for something as power-hungry as Sennheiser's and Beyerdynamic's finest. Is anybody running the HD650 combination? Is it any good?


----------



## irrational

clieos said:


> The choice of 9V is because 9V is high enough voltage to run most opamp properly and battery is generally considered a very clean power source, as long as you don't have to mess with the voltage by much. To use AA, anything less than 5V is not going to be enough (generally speaking), and 6V (4x AA)is borderline, while 9V (6x AA) is going to be heavy and bulky. If you are only going to use just one pair, you'll have to use a step-up circuit, which it creates noise / ripple that requires extra circuit to smooth down (which is the main reason why Dr. Meier has been avoiding step-up circuit all these time, I would believe). So if these extra circuits are unavoidable, then the smarter choice will be to go straight to Li-ion as it is far more efficient and higher capacity than NiMH of the same size. There are quite a few ways to get there, but unfortunately none without problem of their own.


 
  
 I happen to have a 16V adapter that comes with another amp I have.  Could I use it to power the QuickStep?


----------



## zilch0md

*Check with Jan Meier first...*   but he once posted to this thread something to the effect that the "real" maximum permissible DC voltage is 16V, not 15V as screen printed near the power jack.
  
 I would encourage you to at least check the voltage output with a voltmeter, before connecting it, confirming correct polarity, too, of course - even if he confirms that 16V is OK.
  

  
 Mike


----------



## audionewbi

I honestly can't say i hear any improvement when i use the 15 volt psi versus the battery.


----------



## ClieOS

irrational said:


> I happen to have a 16V adapter that comes with another amp I have.  Could I use it to power the QuickStep?


 
  
 For most adapter, except those that are exceptionally expensive, the number of voltage listed might not be the actually output voltage under load. They can drift up and down a few V and it will be really bad news if that adapter of yours runs over 16V since it might burn something out. Even with a regulated adapter, 16V is cutting it way too close. Dr. Meier listed 15V for a reason, so even a regulated adapter with slight drift (which they often do) will still be comfortable within the limitation. I won't recommend you to try it out. Just get a 12V~15V regulated.


----------



## zilch0md

clieos said:


> For most adapter, except those that are exceptionally expensive, the number of voltage listed might not be the actually output voltage under load. They can drift up and down a few V and it will be really bad news if that adapter of yours runs over 16V since it might burn something out. Even with a regulated adapter, 16V is cutting it way too close. Dr. Meier listed 15V for a reason, so even a regulated adapter with slight drift (which they often do) will still be comfortable within the limitation. I won't recommend you to try it out. Just get a 12V~15V regulated.


 
  
 Everything you've said is great advice ClieOS, but here's the post to which I was referring:
  


jan meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> all parts of the QUICKSTEP/STEPDANCE models are specified for at least 16V. Thus 15.3V will not be a problem.
> 
> ...


 

  
 Without question, it's extremely important that anyone using a 16V power supply make sure it is a REGULATED power supply.  
  
 It's more important for 16V than for 15V, because there's no room for error.
  
 Mike


----------



## ClieOS

The problem is the word "regulated" - even among regulated adapter, a 15V adapter can still output up to 16V, depends on how tightly the regulation is done. It should be all specified in the datasheet of the adapter, if it has one. Cheap regulated adapter can be worst than unregulated adapter sometime. Only those really expensive transformer type of adapter has very tight regulation. If you look at the datasheet of LT1054 (the voltage switch / regulator and the limiting factor of voltage), the listed normal operating voltage is 3.5V~15V, and 16V is its absolute limit. Obviously you can still run it on that high a voltage, but you are just pushing it and makes it more likely to fail. If the 16V regulated adapter has 5% tolerance, then we are talking about a possible 16.8V on the upside. That's where you really need to be very careful about. For a 15V with 5%, you are sitting on a 15.75V, under the 16V max and obviously a lot safer.


----------



## pietcux

ssrock64 said:


> Somebody over on the HD650 thread suggested the Quickstep as a fitting portable amp for something as power-hungry as Sennheiser's and Beyerdynamic's finest. Is anybody running the HD650 combination? Is it any good?



I had my HD650 when I got the Stepdance. Yes you will love that combination. Bass gets more exact and faster and mids and treble more open. Instrument separation gets better too. You will love it.


----------



## rasmushorn

pietcux said:


> I had my HD650 when I got the Stepdance. Yes you will love that combination. Bass gets more exact and faster and mids and treble more open. Instrument separation gets better too. You will love it.


 
 x2!
  
 HD650 and Quickstep is an excellent combination.


----------



## pietcux

The Stepdance is a wonderfull combination with each and every headphone or IEM I have or had, it is that good.


----------



## ssrock64

pietcux said:


> I had my HD650 when I got the Stepdance. Yes you will love that combination. Bass gets more exact and faster and mids and treble more open. Instrument separation gets better too. You will love it.


 


rasmushorn said:


> x2!
> 
> HD650 and Quickstep is an excellent combination.


 
 That's good news, especially for such an inexpensive amp. I'll be moving to a much tighter place soon than I have right now (relocating to Chicago), so I'm going to ditch most of my desktop equipment in favor of capable transportable equipment.


----------



## mitsu763

I can agree on the combo as well. Excellent pairing. If only my HD650 cable were shorter!


----------



## wormsdriver

pietcux said:


> *The Stepdance is a wonderfull combination with each and every headphone or IEM I have or had, it is that good.*


 
 Hi. My name is wormsdriver, Chuck Norris and I approve this message!


----------



## Uchiya

ssrock64 said:


> Somebody over on the HD650 thread suggested the Quickstep as a fitting portable amp for something as power-hungry as Sennheiser's and Beyerdynamic's finest. Is anybody running the HD650 combination? Is it any good?


 
 It's good if the quickstep is all you have but a good desktop amp will blow away the quickstep: imaging, soundstage, dynamics.  I have not tried the quickstep with lower impedance, large headphones yet however.


----------



## irrational

uchiya said:


> It's good if the quickstep is all you have but a good desktop amp will blow away the quickstep: imaging, soundstage, dynamics.  I have not tried the quickstep with lower impedance, large headphones yet however.


 
  
 So which amps would you recommend?


----------



## Uchiya

irrational said:


> So which amps would you recommend?


 

 Portable or desktop?


----------



## Mad Max

uchiya said:


> Portable or desktop?


 
  
 His post definitely looked to be asking for desktop amps if you read the post that he quoted.


----------



## Uchiya

In the 650 thread, if you search through it, you'll find more than enough impressions from people with various amps.  In my experience, I prefer Jan's Concerto/Classic amp for the 650, over the Lyr or Mjolnir.  The Lyr had big space, big sound but I didn't like dealing with tubes and the cost of tube rolling and the noise floor.  The Mjolnir gave the 650's such an impactful bass punch that the headphones lost control of everything else and I didn't think that was a fit for me either.  The Concerto/Classic however made the 650 a bit more nimble and light, I would say neutral and polite sound, giving that overly lush sound of the 650 some breath and air.  This is in my experience, yours may differ completely but I think the price of the Concerto on the used forums is an absolute steal.  If you want a some place to start your journey for a desktop setup, I would try a stagedac/concerto combo.


----------



## cooperpwc

Funny how these things go. I have not used my Quickstep much of late but suddenly it's back! The reason is that I got a Surface Pro 2 and the Fooobar > UD100 > Quickstep > Heaven VI combination is a nice portable surf and listen combo. 
  
 The Quickstep is a great amp with IEMs.


----------



## Uchiya

cooperpwc said:


> Funny how these things go. I have not used my Quickstep much of late but suddenly it's back! The reason is that I got a Surface Pro 2 and the Fooobar > UD100 > Quickstep > Heaven VI combination is a nice portable surf and listen combo.
> 
> The Quickstep is a great amp with IEMs.


 
 Aye, saving mine as a desktop setup with incoming JH13's as well.


----------



## Uchiya

Tried the amp with the HD650's.  Really seemed to choke on them, power delivery wasn't enough even in high gain.  The K712's however were driven very well, using the xp8000 battery supply on low gain, and from memory almost as good as the classic.  The Dacport LX and Quickstep is quite a pairing.


----------



## zilch0md

uchiya said:


> [snip] * The Dacport LX and Quickstep is quite a pairing.*


 
  
 Yes!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Mike, some of those battery packs can handle both usb and 17V output simultaneously right? You could lighten the load a little bit there...


----------



## zilch0md

I believe it's safe to power two devices simultaneously from a single XP8000, as long as you don't allow those two devices to have any other circuits in common...
  
 I've TWICE killed the Sansa Clip+ by creating some kind of ground loop with an XP8000 and the Meier Stepance.
  
 I was only trying to charge the first Sansa Clip+ from the 5V port while simultaneously powering the Stepdance from the 21V port (with 15V inline voltage regulator). Everything was fine, with both units receiving power simultaneously, until I closed the loop by connecting the Sansa Clip+ headphone out to the Stepdance line in with a mini-to-mini interconnect cable.  That immediately killed the Sansa Clip+ (with thankfully no damage to the Stepdance) - lights out - non-responsive.
  
 I was convinced that it was just a fluke, so (being the slow learner that I am), I bought another Sansa Clip+, and fried it, too - again, it happened when I inserted the mini-to-mini interconnect between the Sansa Clip+ and the Stepance, having previously connected them both to their respective power jacks on the XP8000.
  
 So...  I ordered a third Sansa Clip+.  Just like the first two... it works fine with the Stepdance, as long as I don't try to power them both from a single XP8000.  
  





  
 Now, I like to give everybody his very own battery!
  
 http://vimeo.com/86082053
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting... I wonder if the "grounds" are different depending which port you use on the XP8000. Might be worth measurig just to check.
  
 I wonder if the active balanced ground topology in the Stepdance might also have something to do with it, since it isn't actually a "ground" either.


----------



## zilch0md

I'm still curious, too, but unwilling to conduct any more experiments.


----------



## Uchiya

Waiting for Jan to develop an atomic powered circuit and ps to give portable amps capability of giving us desktop sound from Orthos or...STAX!
  
 *One can dream*


----------



## Mad Max

That's a surprising way to fry players.
  
 There's something up with the grounding indeed, I also think.


----------



## zilch0md

I'm just glad I was frying Clips instead of Stepdances!


----------



## Uchiya

Noticeable change of Quickstep and Dacport LX came in around before or after the 100 hour burn-in mark.  Bass filling out nicely, treble extended and polite, the depth and layering of soundstage (almost flat and lifeless out of the box) is natural and well done.  Limiting the K712 is its clarity, to which the HE-6 and other Orthos have spoiled me, but again, praising the desktop sound from a portable setup for low impedance cans.  Kudos to Jan and Centrance.  Certainly worthy midgame/endgame stuff.
  
 Incoming are the HE-560's, can't wait to test.


----------



## zilch0md

Joy!


----------



## Mahdi8

Sorry to be out of topic but I'm selling my corda quckstep to funds upgrades. And want to know what's a fair price of a used one in really good condition. is $260 asking too much for it? Since it's almost 40% off new price I thought it's reasonable


----------



## zilch0md

Start at about 75% of new and knock 5% off every 3 days when you bump the listing.


----------



## Mahdi8

I wonder what was the lowest price for corda quickstep used ever sold


----------



## wormsdriver

it's funny how some of the few threads on head-fi I subscribe to are pretty quiet. I see this as (in this example) the Quickstep owners are just happy with their amp and there's no need for too much talk, just enjoying their Quicksteps!
  
 I must say, I still love mine, one helluva an amp if you ask me!


----------



## rasmushorn

wormsdriver said:


> it's funny how some of the few threads on head-fi I subscribe to are pretty quiet. I see this as (in this example) the Quickstep owners are just happy with their amp and there's no need for too much talk, just enjoying their Quicksteps!
> 
> I must say, I still love mine, one helluva an amp if you ask me!


 
 x2. I use it every day at the office and will (probably) never sell it until Jan Meier designs its successor at least. It is one of the very best portable amps out there.


----------



## zilch0md

My Stepdance continues to amaze me, too.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/12195#post_10581084
  
 Mike


----------



## rasmushorn

zilch0md said:


> My Stepdance continues to amaze me, too.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/12195#post_10581084
> 
> Mike


 
 Very impressive rig you have there!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks!
 
The PCM1792A DAC section of the FiiO X5 is stunningly detailed and transparent, as well as having a warm (not dark) signature, with terrific bass, that I've discovered (since taking those photos) works very well with the Sennheiser HD800.  So, I'm no longer packing the PM-1 with my "Travel Rig" - I've got the HD800 in there, instead.  
 
I hadn't imagined that the Stepdance could drive the HD800, nor that I could find a DAC that would allow the perfectly neutral (not at all warm or colored) Stepdance to "cure" the HD800's brightness.
 
The FiiO X5's built-in headphone amp is not powerful enough for the HD800 or LCD-2, but it's also nowhere near as transparent and neutral as the Stepdance.  It adds warmth on top of the warmth of the PCM1792A DAC, and it softens the resolution with an extremely fine veil or graininess - I'm nit-picking about this, but when you A/B it with the Line Out to the Stepdance, the loss of resolution is just detectable where the additional warmth is obvious. 
 
So the X5 > Stepdance > HD800 is really incredible - allowing the HD800 to show what it's capable of doing, without the brightness and lack of bass that has haunted me since I got them in December.   They're still a little too analytical with poorly recorded tracks, though. The nice thing is that the HD800 isn't as bright as it sounds on other rigs I've tried, including desktop rigs, and the 15V Stepdance is controlling it beautifully, without holding it back in any way.  Michael Jackson's "Billie Jean" is absolutely the most impressive I've ever heard it with this rig - dynamics are stunning and everyone who has heard it just drops their jaws (sometimes literally, but always at least figuratively), slowly shaking their heads in awe or saying "Wow."  It's a song that nearly everyone has thought they had heard before, but the X5 > 15V Stepdance > HD800 chain reveals everything.  Michael Jackson's vibrato has never been more apparent, for example and everything in the treble region is super clean and grainless - like the sound of a wet fingertip circling a wine glass - just pure tones with no harshness, no grain, great separation and definition.  And again, I want to emphasize that the FiiO X5's DAC is as a big a hero, here, as the Stepdance and HD800!  
 
I've got the "Travel Rig" with me in Charleston, South Carolina this week, staying in an 1843 mansion B&B on "the Battery" that has a wonderful garden patio where I hang out in the mornings - as I'm doing right now, while my wife sleeps in.  I've had several guests walk by and ask "What is that?"  I think at least one of them will be replicating the rig - he has given me his e-mail address to "hook him up" - despite my warnings about how much work it is to rip the CDs, load the microSD cards etc. He seems to be geeky enough to go for it, though.
 




 
Stock photo:
 




 
Mike 


Adding a picture of the rig in use:


----------



## cooperpwc

Mike, I agree. The X5 line out > Quickstep (Stepdance) combination is lovely.
  
 Meanwhile, for those looking for an all-in-one solution, Jan has a sale on the PCStep for June only: $220 instead of $300. http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/
  
 I am sorely tempted to jump at this amazing deal but having the Quickstep and numerous portable DACs, I am not sure that I really need it.


----------



## wormsdriver

cooperpwc said:


> Mike, I agree. The X5 line out > Quickstep (Stepdance) combination is lovely.
> 
> Meanwhile, for those looking for an all-in-one solution, Jan has a sale on the PCStep for June only: $220 instead of $300. http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/
> 
> I am sorely tempted to jump at this amazing deal but having the Quickstep and numerous portable DACs, I am not sure that I really need it.


 
 I took part in the Fiio X5 review tour awhile back, and would also confirm this great little combo (x5 + quickstep). The x5 by itself was not doing it for me with my akg k3003i. I added the Quickstep in the chain, and boom! there it is! I find the akg 3003i a bit picky or maybe a bit too revealing (like what I hear about the HD800), but the Quickstep has been a life saver. Really, really great amp, fantastic with these iems and also powers my cans very respectfully.
  
 BTW, I bought the PCstep a few weeks ago. Great product, but unfortunately I have no use for it, since, if I need an amp, I always reach for the Quickstep. If I need a portable DAC (hardly ever!) I reach for the D3, so it doesn't get any use. I haven't done much of an A - B comparison between the PCstep and Quickstep, but I can say that they are basically the same signature. The dac to me sounds a bit laid back in the treble region, but like I said, I haven't used it much, AT ALL.


----------



## cooperpwc

^ The UD100 + Quickstep is getting a lot of use on the road with my Surface Pro 2 driving my Heaven VI. It would be nice to have the DAC integrated but like you I wonder if I wouldn't always reach for the Quickstep.


----------



## vkalia

My AK100 + Quickstep is one of my 2 end-game portable rigs for serious/critical listening (the other is an iPod Classic/CLAS -R/Conti V3 stack).


----------



## wormsdriver

cooperpwc said:


> ^ The UD100 + Quickstep is getting a lot of use on the road with my Surface Pro 2 driving my Heaven VI. It would be nice to have the DAC integrated but like you I wonder if I wouldn't always reach for the Quickstep.


 
 it's hard not to reach for the quickstep! I have opted out of getting a new dap (like the X5 or D90 for example) in favor of my Hisound Studio 3 and Rocco BA which *have great form factor*, and great standalone daps in their own right, because I choose to keep the Quickstep around. No doubt the X5 and D90 are great daps, but they'd be a bit to bulky + the Quickstep, and I needs MY QUICKSTEP! (for more critical listening anyways).


----------



## zilch0md

Long live the Stepdance!
  
 Quoting my post at the Fiio X5 thread: 





> *...I've ranked the amps, from best to worst, only for detail and transparency into the HD800, across several DSD2.8 and 96/2 WAV files:*
> 
> (FiiO X5 Line Out > _amp_ > HD800)
> 
> ...


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/661411/fiio-x5-thread-info-updated-on-jan-17th-2014/10815#post_10690110
  
 Mike


----------



## wormsdriver

Hello fellow Meier Audio Quickstep/stepdance fanatics, I have a problem and need your help!
  
 My Quickstep is not working while on 9V batteries. It still works perfectly fine on external power, but not with internal batteries. The blue LED does not light up with 9V battery, but works fine on external power.
  
 Anybody here experience this before? Any suggestions? If possible I would like to avoid sending it back to Germany, and maybe work on it myself. If required, I can maybe open it up and take pictures, if that'll help.
  
 I know Dr. Meier also frequents these threads, so maybe he can chime in or pm me if that's better.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## rasmushorn

wormsdriver said:


> Hello fellow Meier Audio Quickstep/stepdance fanatics, I have a problem and need your help!
> 
> My Quickstep is not working while on 9V batteries. It still works perfectly fine on external power, but not with internal batteries. The blue LED does not light up with 9V battery, but works fine on external power.
> 
> ...


 
 I once experienced exactly the same. Then I discovered that the battery was dead - not just FLAT, but completely dead after making the easy test with putting the tongue on both current parts of the 9V battery. If you are sure you turn the battery the right way +/- wise and the current side pointing inwards and the battery is not flat then I think you should contact Jan Meier and let him have a look at your device.


----------



## wormsdriver

> I once experienced exactly the same. Then I discovered that the battery was dead. If you are sure you turn the battery the right way +/- wise and the current side pointing inwards and the battery is not flat then I think you should contact Jan Meier and let him have a look at your device.


 
  
 Thanks rasmushorn, I have 5 rechargeable batteries that I rotate with my Quickstep and none work.


----------



## wormsdriver

I've never opened up the Quickstep, is it pretty straight forward to do so? maybe I can take a look when I get home, see if anything looks out of place.


----------



## pietcux

I have the Stepdance. You need to remover the volume knob by unscrewing the little wormskrew and remove the back of the device by unscrewing the two screws. Then you can carefully tow out the maiboard. You just need to bend the battery contacts a little and your problem sho should disappear. I had the same several times already.


----------



## Mad Max

The motherboard can be removed from the front with the faceplate attached and volume knob intact, which saves time.


----------



## pietcux

mad max said:


> The motherboard can be removed from the front with the faceplate attached and volume knob intact, which saves time.


 

 That's a brilliant idea, why didn't I figure that out?


----------



## wormsdriver

thanks for all the help/suggestions guys. Unfortunately no go.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Any other thoughts on this? on the first pic, does that resistor (whatever it is) look burned out?


----------



## Mad Max

That's a diode, not a resistor.  It seems alright.
 Edit: one of us with a little (or more) electronics experience would have to check it out for you if you do not want to send it all the way to Germany.


----------



## wormsdriver

IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Max

Bending the tabs worked?


----------



## wormsdriver

Yes! ...somehow. how are the tabs supposed to be positioned? To be honest, I don't know what the hell I did, but it worked!


----------



## pietcux

wormsdriver said:


> Yes! ...somehow. how are the tabs supposed to be positioned? To be honest, I don't know what the hell I did, but it worked!


 
 Glad that the *HeadFi* *team* could help you!


----------



## Mad Max

They just need to make tight contact.


----------



## wormsdriver

pietcux said:


> Glad that the *HeadFi* *team* could help you!




Yessir indeed! Thank you guys, I appreciate it!




mad max said:


> They just need to make tight contact.



Cheers!
I believe they were just a bit misaligned so one of them wasn't making as good a contact.


----------



## maxboripat

Sorry,but I'm really new to this tread

I got a question

What is the different between 2stepdance and quickstep and is this amp good on treble?


----------



## wormsdriver

The Quickstep is the updated version of the stepdance. Higher quality headphone jacks and it's better equipped for fighting outside interference, like from cell phones. Don't really know if there is other differences, but I'm sure others will chime in soon.
It is a superb amp. Very transparent, and I don't feel it interferes much with the original source other than to properly drive your phones. Right now, I use it with my AKG K3003i, which are a bit tricky to drive because of their very low impedance. 
In the past, I've used it with full size cans, like the Mad Dogs and Grados...


----------



## maxboripat

so how long can 9V. battery can provide power?
  
 and how much _mini to mini cable_ price to be recommended on this amp?


----------



## wormsdriver

I (think) it's around 10-12 hours... not sure, since I've never measured it, and also, I use both low and high gain.


----------



## Blacklung

maxboripat said:


> Sorry,but I'm really new to this tread
> 
> I got a question
> 
> What is the different between 2stepdance and quickstep and is this amp good on treble?


 

  treble is very good in my experience.


----------



## punit

Regarding treble it is tonally more on the warm side of neutral IMO. Good treble but I get more treble sparkle from DX 90 unamped.Amping with Quickstep improves the bass & sound stage but treble loses a bit of sparkle. This with with SE 846.


----------



## maxboripat

Oh thank you so much for all reply

I'm using dx50 and silver widow on my noble4 so i shouldn't have problem with a little drop on treble zone

Anotherthing I still need ans. is what is m2m cable will be the best,copper or silver?


----------



## Mad Max

OCC copper, hands down.
  
 Well, I have no fondness for silver in the first place.


----------



## Eddy Flycatcher

Mmmm...my Quickstep has a red led...


----------



## cooperpwc

eddy flycatcher said:


> Mmmm...my Quickstep has a red led...


 
  
 That is something new. Mine is blue.


----------



## Eddy Flycatcher

Mine is not really new, a few years old as a matter of fact.


----------



## pietcux

As long as it sounds good. .....


----------



## privilege15

eddy flycatcher said:


> Mmmm...my Quickstep has a red led...




Silver Quicksteps have red led.


----------



## wormsdriver

stillevil said:


> Silver Quicksteps have red led.


ah hah! 
I remember my silver pcstep having a red led...


----------



## Eddy Flycatcher

stillevil said:


> Silver Quicksteps have red led.


 
 Thanks! I hadn't even noticed that the pictures were of a black version. Is the entire Quickstep black or just the front/back?


----------



## privilege15

eddy flycatcher said:


> Thanks! I hadn't even noticed that the pictures were of a black version. Is the entire Quickstep black or just the front/back?


 
  
 Well, to my knowledge Quicksteps are either entirely black or entirely silver) I bought a silver one. I had Fiio E12 which was dark, now I decided to add colors to my rig. Kinda tired of all darkish hi-fi portable equipment in my inventory. I'm still about to finish my (trans-)portable set with some homey touches which I'm expecting to be delivered to me either at the end of this week or the beginning of the next one. I'll show the results of my approach to the unsuspicious commute set in this thread as my main concern was not to shock people on the train with all the wires, LEDs and strange devices bound together holding in my hand)


----------



## Za Warudo

My Stepdance makes a very loud noise for a split second through my headphone whenever I plug it in/out while it's on, or turn it on/off while it's plugged in.  It's a minor inconvenience since I could just not put on the headphone while this happens.  What really annoys me is that this also happens when the battery runs out and the noise it hurts me ears.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Mad Max

Those same pops are soft in my unit.
 Once the power fails, like when the battery runs out, I get what I assume to be line-level volume for a split second.  For that reason, I try to avoid reaching the point that the battery runs completely dry.  I use a Tenergy Lithium battery, and I've read in the past that running a lithium battery completely dry _very often_ is bad for its lifespan in the long run, it should only be done _once in a while_ and lithium batteries should be recharged often in general.


----------



## Savant

jan meier said:


> Dear Cooperpwc,
> 
> No, the amp-part will be similar to the ROCK. There will just be a DAC section added (S/PDIF, TOSLINK, USB 24/192). The idea is to provide a small, compact, but very nicely sounding amp/DAC that is still very affordable. I do have high hopes.
> 
> ...


 
 When?


----------



## privilege15

Finally I've gathered it all, phew...but unfortunately for my wallet it's only the beginning...
 I know how it's cool to see pictures of other members which I always personally enjoy so I decided to post mine for younger generation provided with annotations for better perception of what is what.

  
 1. External battery Energizer XP8000A.
 2. Step down power converter 19V->15V XPAL WI15.
 3. XPAL AB05 Right-Angle Tip.
 4. Slip-on Barrel Connector JDS Labs Inc.
 5. Portable amplifier Corda Quickstep powered by 15V for maximum power output.
 6. DAP Fiio X5, 192Khz/24bit.
 7. 2x128Gb Sandisk MicroSD.
 8. Black Dragon V2 interconnect, 60cm.
 9. Gun holster bag from STICH PROFI with hook and loop Velcro fasteners, made of heavy duty leather and synthetic materials, hard plastic Velcro covered back surface.
 10. Velcro magazine holder, 1 pc.
 11. Velcro strap type gun holster without loop, 1 pc.
 12. Velcro strap type gun holster with loop, 2 pc.
  
 I really didn't know what to do with an empty compartment of this bag as I have sold my handgun several months ago. Eventually, I found another great use for it. It's very comfortable to carry the rig around and for every day use items like keys, pens, a wallet, etc., all separated by different compartments representing all in one rugged solution which doesn't draw attention to itself and inconspicuous to others. Great for commuting and at work listening. Speaking about quality, I've been using it every day for almost 4 years and it still looks new)
  
 More pictures:


----------



## wormsdriver

stillevil said:


> Finally I've gathered it all, phew...but unfortunately for my wallet it's only the beginning...
> I know how it's cool to see pictures of other members which I always personally enjoy so I decided to post mine for younger generation provided with annotations for better perception of what is what.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow! nice set up! very clean and tidy


----------



## wormsdriver

here's some old pictures I dug up. I used this rig briefly last year...

  

  

  

  

 Galaxy S4 > JDS Odac > Quickstep!


----------



## zilch0md

Spoiler: stillevil's PERFECT portable rig






stillevil said:


> Finally I've gathered it all, phew...but unfortunately for my wallet it's only the beginning...
> I know how it's cool to see pictures of other members which I always personally enjoy so I decided to post mine for younger generation provided with annotations for better perception of what is what.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Dude, this made me gasp!  At first glance I was smitten, just on how smartly organized it is, but then, a few seconds later, I realized that you are using ALL of the RIGHT components - the very same choices I would make!  That floored me.  You've got no weak links in this chain - and there's literally nothing more that you could do to optimize a portable rig - right down to using 128GB microSD cards in the FiiO X5, exploiting its awesome PCM1792A DAC, then bypassing its amp to use the far superior, 15V-powered Meier Audio Quickstep - which, in my opinion, is one of the most neutral and transparent portable amps available.  My original Stepdance remains a benchmark of transparency in my inventory of both portable AND desktop amps.
  
 I'm not patting myself on the back, here, as much as I am praising _you_, but having championed the use of the Willy WI15 and XP8000 with the Stepdance family of amps, I cannot help but see you as an apprentice who has bested his master with such a fine implementation!  
  
 You are now ready to leave the temple!  
  

  
 Go forth into the world and teach others what you have learned!


----------



## privilege15

Spoiler: Originally Posted by zilch0md






zilch0md said:


> Spoiler: stillevil's PERFECT portable rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 I'm honestly flattered by your comment as I have been studying and analyzing your posts on head-fi with most scrutiny as I came here a total beginner with a Fiio X5 and E12 only, before which I had had an old HiSoundAudio Rocoo P. You may be proud of your fruitful efforts)
  
 Still I feel like I am only starting. There is a whole world full of op-amps waiting for me to be investigated and PB2 as the most powerful portable and customizable amplifier up to this date to rule them all.
  
 Man, I'm going to go crazy with all of this science)


----------



## rasmushorn

@stillevil: I love that bag with it's perfect content. What a great portable set.






 
  
 @wormsdriver: I use the ODAC+Quickstep as well. It is such a clean and powerful sounding pair. It can drive any portable or full size headphone. And the good thing is that it is neutral in such a way that only the color from the headphone itself will influence the sound from the source.


----------



## zilch0md

> Originally Posted by *stillevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm honestly flattered by your comment as I have been studying and analyzing your posts on head-fi with most scrutiny as I came here a total beginner with a Fiio X5 and E12 only, before which I had had an old HiSoundAudio Rocoo P. You may be proud of your fruitful efforts)
> 
> ...


----------



## wormsdriver

rasmushorn said:


> *snip
> @wormsdriver: I use the ODAC+Quickstep as well. It is such a clean and powerful sounding pair. It can drive any portable or full size headphone. And the good thing is that it is neutral in such a way that only the color from the headphone itself will influence the sound from the source.


 
 Yes Sir, it gave my Hif-M8 a run for it's money (well, different flavor anyway). Many gear have since come and gone since then, but the Quickstep has remained!
I haven't been using iems in a couple months, so I have very little use for the Quickstep, but still reluctant to give it up!




  
  
 ...Oh, on another note, I should be getting my new DAC on Monday...  *HINT: it starts with a D and ends with a CCORD


----------



## zilch0md

Joy!


----------



## Cachicamo

Hi guys,
  
 My 2Stepdance is for sale. I bought it directly from Meier Audio in april 2012. I've used it a lot, but it still works perfectly. I'll include a Qables iPod to mini goldplug if desired.
 I'm in the Netherlands and the price would be € 100,00. I'd like to replace it with an Fiio E12A because it fits better with the X5.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfriends,
  
 just a note that in January there is a special-sales on both the QUICKSTEP and the PCSTEP.
  

  
 Jan


----------



## Schro Dinger

Dear Jan,
  
 Do you still have the Aluminium case of Stepdance (Earliest model)? Mine is really worn out.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Jan Meier

Sorry Schro, can't help you on this one.
  

  
 Jan


----------



## precsmo

Hi Jan Meier, I'm still enjoying the Quickstep so much. Am wondering there is no more new development on better products? I really wish if you can come out something like a much smaller Quickstep with the same performance.


----------



## ClieOS

precsmo said:


> Hi Jan Meier, I'm still enjoying the Quickstep so much. Am wondering there is no more new development on better products? I really wish if you can come out something like a much smaller Quickstep with the same performance.


 
  
 A slimmer QuickStep with Li-ion battery will be my wish.


----------



## Mad Max

He probably could, but by doing away with those big electrolytics and compromising on sound.  No, thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

mad max said:


> He probably could, but by doing away with those big electrolytics and compromising on sound.  No, thanks.


 
  
 Not necessarily. It will definitely be a much more complex design, but it doesn't mean it will compromise SQ.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear friends,
  
 Smaller will compromise sound!
  
 One of the main reasons that the QUICKSTEP sounds so good, is the use of a 9V battery-supply (internally the amp has both a +9V and a -9V supply line). The extra voltage (normal Li-Ion batteries do have 3.4 only) really helps. However, as a result (and as a result of the active-balanced-ground-concept) energy demand is also quite high. Therefore the QUICKSTEP has such a big block-battery.
  
 For those who like it to be rechargeable and need crossfeed. Currently I'm working on a portable DAC/amp that will have both.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## ClieOS

Well, bummer. I guess that's that.


----------



## rasmushorn

jan meier said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> For those who like it to be rechargeable and need crossfeed. Currently I'm working on a portable DAC/amp that will have both.
> 
> ...




Now we are talking certainly interesting. I will be looking forward to that product from now on. Almost can't wait now.


----------



## Savant

jan meier said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Smaller will compromise sound!
> 
> ...




Good news Jan.

Looking forward to its launch!


----------



## zilch0md

+1  !


----------



## cooperpwc

Meier DAC AMP with crossfeed? Hell yes!


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## Armaegis

zilch0md said:


> +1  !


 

 Let's be honest Zilch, are you more excited about the new dac/amp or more excited to fidget around building a new transportable suitcase* rig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 *edit 1: duffle bag? camera bag? gator box? sling bag? man bag? murse?
  
 **edit 2: Satchel! The best word to use is satchel.


----------



## zilch0md

LOL I'm so busted!

My parents wouldn't buy me the James Bond Attache Case I so desperately wanted when I was little...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-James-Bond-007-ATTACHE-CASE-Gun-ORIGINAL-BOX-Multiple-Products-60s-NO-TAX-/261710430702

If only they had bought hundreds of them...

The "Q" within me has been building them ever since - for camera gear, astronomy gear, audio gear, amateur radio gear and yes, 007 gear. :rolleyes: I have attaches for every occasion.  

Perhaps my favorite, but most impractical, was an electricity-stealing attache that had an array of 12 huge 6-cell RC LiPO batteries and three balanced chargers complete with two cooling fans in the bottom - when standing upright (on its hinges) - one fan inhaling, the other exhaling. And it had a retractable power cord behind a sliding hatch, also on the bottom. It weighed 53 lbs.! I took it to work only once, trying to carry it without revealing its mass, then setting it under my desk, where I later plugged in while no one was looking. It sucked amps, all day long. I felt so bad for being a thief, I never used it again and eventually cannibalized it.  I'm lucky I didn't burn the building down. The batteries alone had cost me $1200. I managed to sell them for about 70 cents on the dollar to an RC hobbyist friend who was initially tempted to buy the whole attache.


----------



## Savant

Only $2,500? That's a bargain! What are you waiting for? :wink_face:


----------



## pekingduck

Subbed! I suppose the new DAC/amp will work with mobile devices without a powered hub?
  
 Quote:


jan meier said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Smaller will compromise sound!
> 
> ...


----------



## Armaegis

zilch0md said:


> LOL I'm so busted!
> 
> 
> Perhaps my favorite, but most impractical, was an electricity-stealing attache that had an array of 12 huge 6-cell RC LiPO batteries and three balanced chargers complete with two cooling fans in the bottom - when standing upright (on its hinges) - one fan inhaling, the other exhaling. And it had a retractable power cord behind a sliding hatch, also on the bottom. It weighed 53 lbs.! I took it to work only once, trying to carry it without revealing its mass, then setting it under my desk, where I later plugged in while no one was looking. It sucked amps, all day long. I felt so bad for being a thief, I never used it again and eventually cannibalized it.
> ...


 
  
 Next time you build a big rig, add a ticking vacation timer (so it doesn't waste batteries obviously!) and bring it with you to the airport...


----------



## Argo Duck

^ ROTFL


----------



## zilch0md

armaegis said:


> Next time you build a big rig, add a ticking vacation timer (so it doesn't waste batteries obviously!) and bring it with you to the airport...




Oh yeah! And maybe put a nice decal on the outside of the case...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zilch0md

Getting back on topic (somewhat)... Here's my Meier Stepdance Travel Rig (from 3.5 years back)...

http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/35958/1-watt-per-channel-travel-rig/

Mike


----------



## Armaegis

New idea for you Zilch... here are your ingredients and I'll let you figure out the rest:
 - a used Squeezebox off ebay
 - the biggest usb flash drive you can get to store your music
 - Apple Airport express* (or some other device that can become a wireless hotspot)
 - choice of battery powered dac with optical/coax input
 - smart device of your choice to control your library from the squeezebox
 - battery powered amp of your choice
  
 Have fun


----------



## zilch0md




----------



## Mad Max

zilch0md said:


> LOL I'm so busted!
> 
> My parents wouldn't buy me the James Bond Attache Case I so desperately wanted when I was little...
> 
> ...


 
  
  


zilch0md said:


> Getting back on topic (somewhat)... Here's my Meier Stepdance Travel Rig (from 3.5 years back)...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/35958/1-watt-per-channel-travel-rig/
> 
> Mike


----------



## Armaegis

You haven't even seen his rigs where he crams a speaker amp into a bag...


----------



## Mad Max

And carries speakers with him?  Or to power his ortho?


----------



## Armaegis

Mostly for his orthos, or maybe he cranks some class A amps to keep his hands warm in the winter.


----------



## zilch0md

Spoiler: So off-topic...


----------



## pietcux

jan meier said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Smaller will compromise sound!
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,
will this future device have active balanced ground too? It's maybe too much, but would be nice.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Piet,
  
 "will this future device have active balanced ground too?"
  
 Yes, it will. The upcoming amp will be truly high-end!
  


 Jan


----------



## RockaRolla

jan meier said:


> Dear Piet,
> 
> "will this future device have active balanced ground too?"
> 
> ...


 
  
 can't wait to see it!
  
 still using my first generation stepdance, not only is it very versatile (able to play both my customs and hd600 with totally black background and no hiss), its sound quality is truly sublime
 have not found another portable amp that gives me the same experience


----------



## zilch0md

Heads up...
  
 Thanks to the recent drop in the Euro vs. Dollar exchange rate, and a sale that's on at Meier Audio through the end of January, you can get a *Corda Quickstep* for only *USD $255*, currently, including free shipping:
  
 http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/amplifiers.htm
  
 Mike


----------



## tepet08

rasmushorn said:


> Here are two quick cell-phone shots of the Quickstep on top of the Just Audio AHA-120 winged by the ODAC and original CLAS. As you can see the Just Audio is a BRICK compared to the Quickstep. Battery time for the Quickstep and AHA-120 is about the same. I get somewhere between 15-20 hours on a charge. But for portable purposes I always bring the Quickstep with me in my bag. It drives my portable IEMs, Tzar350 and ER-4S equally well. I only bring the AHA-120 with me at very special occasions but mostly use it at home. Both amplifiers sound great with the T5p but the AHA-120 adds some warmth and punch to the bass in T5p where the Quickstep stays completely neutral and just plays the music as it sounds on the recording. The highs on the Quickstep are more transparent and airy with higher resolution. In the midrange the AHA-120 is more liquid and velvety but the quickstep does not sound grainy just clean and crisp. If you enjoy the Quickstep already I would say just stay with it and enjoy it. It is not night and day difference between the two but a little different flavor.


 
 this..thank you...i been looking for this comparison for a while.i have AHA 120 on the way,bought off ebay to drive Alpha Prime.the convenience  of usb charging combined with long-ish play time made me purchase it over several amp i was considering,quickstep being one of them (other amps was Cayin C5,micro iDSD).I hope it can power the Prime adequately so i dont have to go balanced route.I think only AlgoRhythm duet offer usb-charging for balanced amp.any of you guys familiar with that amp and how it perform (driving-power wise??)compared to Aha 120/Stepdance.


----------



## rasmushorn

tepet08 said:


> this..thank you...i been looking for this comparison for a while.i have AHA 120 on the way,bought off ebay to drive Alpha Prime.the convenience  of usb charging combined with long-ish play time made me purchase it over several amp i was considering,quickstep being one of them (other amps was Cayin C5,micro iDSD).I hope it can power the Prime adequately so i dont have to go balanced route.I think only AlgoRhythm duet offer usb-charging for balanced amp.any of you guys familiar with that amp and how it perform (driving-power wise??)compared to Aha 120/Stepdance.


 
 I am glad you could use it. I know you will like the AHA-120 it is a much overlooked amplifier and deserves some more attention. It will have more than enough power to drive most headphones. I am not familiar with the Alpha Prime though. 
  
 To finish my story I have now sold off the AHA-120(and iQube V1) and kept the Quickstep as my only portable amplifier for now (at least until a new Meier amp is ready). It simply does everything well and the size is perfect for being in my bag always and the convenience of being able to buy cheap 9V batteries everywhere I travel is a big plus. The Quickstep got most listening time and then I sold the other portable amplifiers and the Quickstep was the one I decided to keep.


----------



## tepet08

now that only raise my curiosity even more.temptation...temptation...however I don't really need portability,more of trans-portability with DC usb charging and good play time.but then again,I can always bring several low self discharge 9V.Wont hurt my 30kg luggage allowance that much.when will the new amp will be made available again..


----------



## pietcux

rasmushorn said:


> I am glad you could use it. I know you will like the AHA-120 it is a much overlooked amplifier and deserves some more attention. It will have more than enough power to drive most headphones. I am not familiar with the Alpha Prime though.
> 
> To finish my story I have now sold off the AHA-120(and iQube V1) and kept the Quickstep as my only portable amplifier for now (at least until a new Meier amp is ready). It simply does everything well and the size is perfect for being in my bag always and the convenience of being able to buy cheap 9V batteries everywhere I travel is a big plus. The Quickstep got most listening time and then I sold the other portable amplifiers and the Quickstep was the one I decided to keep.


 

 I own the Stepdance. It sounds fantastic, but it does not like rechargeables. 8.4 Volt is simply not enough. The blue led fades away after less than a minute.... So I always need to take 9 Volt non rechargeables. I am too much concerned about the planet to do this too often. So I am really looking forward to Jan's high end portable with internal recheargeable battery.


----------



## Savant

pietcux said:


> I own the Stepdance. It sounds fantastic, but it does not like rechargeables. 8.4 Volt is simply not enough. The blue led fades away after less than a minute.... So I always need to take 9 Volt non rechargeables. I am too much concerned about the planet to do this too often. So I am really looking forward to Jan's high end portable with internal recheargeable battery.




Thank you for that info. That's is quite disappointing to know. I also dislike the idea of disposing off batteries ad infinitum, not to mention the waste of money... I am also looking forward to Jan's forthcoming Rechargeable Dac/Amp!


----------



## zilch0md

pietcux said:


> I own the Stepdance. It sounds fantastic, but it does not like rechargeables. 8.4 Volt is simply not enough. The blue led fades away after less than a minute.... So I always need to take 9 Volt non rechargeables. I am too much concerned about the planet to do this too often. So I am really looking forward to Jan's high end portable with internal recheargeable battery.




That's odd. There are many discussions in this thread of various rechargeable batteries that people have used inside the Stepdance and, like me, they've had no problems. 

This is what I use with efficient IEMs - where I don't need 15V external power:




It must be the difference between 8.4V and 9.0V.

Mike


----------



## pietcux

Hi Mike,
 if I want portability, I hate to lug the XP8000 / willy cable stuff. I only use it at home.  Let me try to get some of those 9 Volt LI-Polymer rechargeables. But they seem to be rara over here in Germany.
  
 Peter


----------



## Avi

Yup, I used those too when I was using the Quickstep portably. I really don't listen portably anymore though, so I use a Jazz at work and a Classic at home for dynamic and orthos. I recently got my first pair of stats, though, and Jan doesn't make electrostatic amp/energizers 
  
  
  
 Quote:


zilch0md said:


> pietcux said:
> 
> 
> > I own the Stepdance. It sounds fantastic, but it does not like rechargeables. 8.4 Volt is simply not enough. The blue led fades away after less than a minute.... So I always need to take 9 Volt non rechargeables. I am too much concerned about the planet to do this too often. So I am really looking forward to Jan's high end portable with internal recheargeable battery.
> ...


----------



## pietcux

Those are not sold in the EU because here you need 2 years warranty.......


----------



## Savant

pietcux said:


> Hi Mike,
> if I want portability, I hate to lug the XP8000 / willy cable stuff. I only use it at home.  Let me try to get some of those 9 Volt LI-Polymer rechargeables. But they seem to be rara over here in Germany.
> 
> Peter




Yes, they're quite rare in Europe in general, but they can be found on Ebay and Amazon for very reasonable prices. As long as they perform as expected...


----------



## RockaRolla

pietcux said:


> I own the Stepdance. It sounds fantastic, but it does not like rechargeables. 8.4 Volt is simply not enough. The blue led fades away after less than a minute.... So I always need to take 9 Volt non rechargeables. I am too much concerned about the planet to do this too often. So I am really looking forward to Jan's high end portable with internal recheargeable battery.


 
  
 I have used both 8.4v and 9v batts, rechargeable or non-rechargeable, both gives the same amount of playing time...Got around 5hrs for a 250mah batt and 9hrs for a 500mah batt


----------



## zilch0md

^ Thanks for this.  I was pretty sure I had read of other people successfully using the 8.4V rechargeable batteries in the Stepdance and QuickStep.


----------



## ClieOS

This is the one I used:
  




  
 They are true 9V nominal NiMH (a bit over 10V fully charged). Most of the NiMH only runs up to 8.4V as they use seven 1.2V cells stacked together. Li-ion version is even lower, at only 7.4V nominal as they are two 3.7V stacked. These however use 6 x 1.5V cells, so it has a higher nominal voltage than the other.


----------



## zilch0md

^ That's neat.   Higher supply voltage = more mW rms.


----------



## Savant

clieos said:


> This is the one I used:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great stuff. Could you provide a link for its purchase? What is the manufacturer?
  
 Cheers,


----------



## ClieOS

savant said:


> Great stuff. Could you provide a link for its purchase? What is the manufacturer?
> 
> Cheers,


 
  
 You can find them on eBay. Search '9V 500mAh'.
  
 The battery is made by a Chinese company called HaoBa. They are fairly reputable in China. I have been using these for the last 3 years without any problem.


----------



## doco7

Hi everyone I need your help. I have 2stepdance and I am planning to buy a new dap. Which one would you recommend iPod 5.5g, fiio x3 or dx50. I have pfe 232 and hifiman re400. I usually listen to jazz by the way


----------



## wormsdriver

You might wanna check out the HiSound Studio 3a. It has very good synergy with the pfe232.


----------



## kvik

pietcux said:


> Hi Mike,
> if I want portability, I hate to lug the XP8000 / willy cable stuff. I only use it at home.  Let me try to get some of those 9 Volt LI-Polymer rechargeables. But they seem to be rara over here in Germany.
> 
> Peter



http://www.batteribyen.dk/ipowerus-9v-lithium-polymer-520-mah-genopladeligt-batteri-high-drain-udgave-4010
http://www.batteribyen.dk/ipowerus-fast-smart-charger-til-4-x-9v-4011

They shipped to me in Norway (non-EU), so I am quite sure they will ship to Germany (EU) as well.


----------



## pietcux

jan meier said:


> Dear Piet,
> 
> "will this future device have active balanced ground too?"
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Jan,
 how about a teaser like a veiled photo from the oamps you will use or the mainboard.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Cheers
  
 Peter


----------



## bbieringer

The 2stepdance has such a clean look. I've never been able to see one in person- is the recessed volume know difficult to use? It looks like it's a fairly shallow handle.


----------



## rasmushorn

jan meier said:


> Dear Piet,
> 
> "will this future device have active balanced ground too?"
> 
> ...


 

 Can I pay now and receive this sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I am so ready for this and looking forward to see what this new thing is.


----------



## pietcux

Right now I am totally enjoying my Stepdance @15 volt with my HD650. If it can get any better, then I am on board. But I think Jan needs his time to do it right. Quality in sound needs it's time. But it cannot be wrong to put some money aside to be prepared....


----------



## rasmushorn

pietcux said:


> Right now I am totally enjoying my Stepdance @15 volt with my HD650. If it can get any better, then I am on board. But I think Jan needs his time to do it right. Quality in sound needs it's time. But it cannot be wrong to put some money aside to be prepared....


 

 My Quickstep gets a lot of hours on it every week with my T5p or Tzar 350. Specially after I sold all my other portable amplifiers only to keep the Quickstep. I cannot imagine any other portable amplifier to sound better, but even it if sounds terrible I am going to buy it anyway, just because I love all the products Jan make.


----------



## pietcux

Did you ever try the 15 volt solution on the Quickstep?


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear friends,
  
 " Can I pay now and receive this sooner"
  
 as you may have noticed the dollar exchange rate has changed dramatically over the last few months. Normally my gear is produced in a dollar-country but right now that is a very expensive choice. Therefore I'm evaluating the possiblity to produce in Europe.
  
 Also working on another project that right now takes a lot of my time.
  
 Sorry,
  
 Jan


----------



## tepet08

another project= usb-chargeable version of Quickstep?
  
 *one can hope


----------



## rasmushorn

pietcux said:


> Did you ever try the 15 volt solution on the Quickstep?


 
  
 Yes! I use a 15V PSU whenever I am not on the move. When I am out I am perfectly happy with the internal 9V battery.


----------



## rasmushorn

jan meier said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> " Can I pay now and receive this sooner"
> 
> ...


 
 I hope you find a good solution. I can imagine that production in Europe will have its own advantages as well. Patience for us is hard but I think we will survive


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfriends,
  
 "another project= usb-chargeable version of Quickstep?"
  
 No, it's the development of a new technique to strongly reduce IMD (intermodulation distortion) in amplification using opamps. I've build myself a headamp that allows to switch between conventional operation and this new technique. The sonic results are really promising.
  
 "I can imagine that production in Europe will have its own advantages as well."
  
 Let's hope.
  
 The strong dollar however will certainly make decent HiFi equipment more expensive over the next few years. Over here in Europe HiFiMan already has increased their prices. Next week Sennheiser will raise their prices on the HD800 too!  
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## pietcux

Jan,
 that sounds even more promising to me. Also could you comment on some people saying that opamps are inferior to conventional discrete amp designs. For me as the end customer it is always hard to discriminate between right and wrong regarding such fundamental technologies.
  
 But why would the HD 800 get more expensive inside the EU, when it is made in Wedemark, Gemany. Also the headphones like the HD600/650/700 from Irland. The product lines that are made in China, that makes sense to me.
  
 Cheers
  
 Peter


----------



## Argo Duck

+1. An assault on IMD sounds very exciting. It is too often forgotten (or harder to measure, perhaps?).


----------



## tsn141

jan meier said:


> Dear headfriends,
> 
> "another project= usb-chargeable version of Quickstep?"
> 
> ...


 
 I owned Quickstep, very nice amp IMO, but the battery usage is high for a portable system, playing time is too low. Have you a plan for that problem.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfriends,
  
 > that sounds even more promising to me.
  
 Yep, it does sound good!   
  
 > Also could you comment on some people saying that opamps are inferior to conventional discrete amp designs.
  
 In the early days of opamps these were made to provide a cheap and easy solution for relatively "crude" applications. At those times discrete designs may well have had their advantages.
  
 Since then, opamps have developed into very precise "instruments" and have a very high performance level. I've never made a personal comparison between discrete designs and opamps designs but I've found opamps to perform quite well. And the big advantage is, that sound signature can be optimized to personal taste by exchange of the opamp.
  
 Did you know that the opamps in the CLASSIC and in the DACCORD are socketed?!!
  
 > For me as the end customer it is always hard to discriminate between right and wrong regarding such fundamental technologies.
  
 It's not about right or wrong. It's about personal taste.
  
 > An assault on IMD sounds very exciting. It is too often forgotten (or harder to measure, perhaps?).
  
 IMD by nature is way more obtrusive than harmonic distortion because the frequencies involved are non-harmonic to the musical contents. And normally the total amount of IMD is larger than harmonic distortion too!!
  
 There are some "simple" measurements of IMD but they do require high-precision measurement equipment. That currently is my problem. The IMD of my measurement equipment is higher than that of my amp/DAC after modification.!
  
 > But why would the HD 800 get more expensive inside the EU, when it is made in Wedemark, Gemany.
  
 Raw materials may be produced outside Europe.
  
 > I owned Quickstep, very nice amp IMO, but the battery usage is high for a portable system, playing time is too low. Have you a plan for that problem.
  
 The high supply voltages of the QUICKSTEP (+/- 9V) do provide high driving capacities and help to improve sound quality. However, they also increase powerconsumption. It's the price that is to be paid.
  
 However, inside the amp there is a shunt that can be repositioned. The supply voltages inside then are reduced to +/- 4.5V and battery life time is nearly doubled. It is described in the user-manual.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## tsn141

jan meier said:


> Dear headfriends,
> 
> > that sounds even more promising to me.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for answer.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Jan,
  
 Thanks for all of the information you're sharing about your current project!
  
 Regarding distortion in amps, there seems to be three schools of thought out there regarding the use of global and local negative feedback.  
  
 One says the benefits of using negative feedback are measurable and therefore valid. Most amp designers seem to fall into this category.
  
 Another school of thought says that zero-feedback designs have measurably greater distortion, but they sound better - especially in the low-level signals that reside just above the noise floor, where it is argued that distortions can be created, ironically, from the use of negative feedback - Nelson Pass and Cees Ruijtenberg are among this minority.
  
 Lastly, I can't remember who it was, but I read a white paper where a designer argued that the problems caused by use of negative feedback can be eliminated (made completely inaudible) by using a lot more negative feedback than most designers are using - enough to push the artifacts of negative feedback 90 dB or more below the peak signals.
  
 Do you have any opinion or words of wisdom on this subject - and would you mind sharing how your designs make use of negative feedback?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

In a very broad and overgeneralized sense, negative feedback will reduce overall distortion but likely introduce higher order distortion(s). Then there's also the issue of what kind of distortion you're trying to measure. Harmonic distortinon is easy-ish, non-linear intermodular stuff not so much. Feedback can be good at reducing the former, but maybe not so much at the latter. Maybe. Armchair designer here, don't pay any attention to the man behind the curtain.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfriends,
  
 " In a very broad and overgeneralized sense, negative feedback will reduce overall distortion but likely introduce higher order distortion(s)."
  
 No, it won't. It's just that low order distortion is reduced more so the balance of the amount of low order to high order distortion shifts.
  
 " Then there's also the issue of what kind of distortion you're trying to measure. Harmonic distortinon is easy-ish, non-linear intermodular stuff not so much."
  
 It normally is the same. Harmonic distortion and intermodulation distortion both originate from the non-linear transfer function of the amp. But it's true, harmonic distortion is more easy to measure and for most people more easy to understand.
  
 " Feedback can be good at reducing the former, but maybe not so much at the latter."
  
 Feedback improves linearity and thereby reduces both harmonic and intermodulation distortion.
  
 Some articles:
  
 http://www.edn.com/design/consumer/4418798/1/Negative-feedback-in-audio-amplifiers--Why-there-is-no-such-thing-as-too-much
  
 http://sound.westhost.com/articles/distortion+fb.htm
  
  
 It should be noted though, that some people may like certain kinds of distortion. Intermodulation distortion is what gives an electric guitar it's specific sound by using tube amplifiers that are trimmed to be strongly non-linear. If you like to give all sound this specific attack then slight amounts of IMD might be favourable. Personally I prefer to hear this attack only, if it's in the recording.
  
 That said, when listening for the very first time to my test-amplifier with extremely low IMD there was an initial feeling of missing something. Sound became extremely smooth and easy flowing. Standard CORDA amplifiers are already comparatively smooth and easy on the ear but do produce some IMD (like any other amplifier) and by listening for so many years to such amplifiers makes this sound to a "reference". It took me a while to realise that the test amp was actually the better sounding one. Now, having adjusted my ears, there is no way back. I use the test-amp for my personal listening.
  
 Please be noted that the new technique will not find it's application into new products soon. I still have to figure out a lot of the technical and theoretical aspects and quantify the results. If all goes as hoped for, then I may have to visit the patent-office or try to market/sell my ideas elsewhere.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## pietcux

Take your time Jan. I am far behind anyways. I have a Corda Opera incoming right now.


----------



## raizetcity

Hi guys ,i d like to know if i use the 16v output of my xt power 1600 ,i can damage my corda 2stepdance,months ago my energyzer 8000 just quit me so ,is it a way i can have the sound with my big brik xt power without issues ? Thanks guys


----------



## zenpunk

Your impressions, Jan, reflect very much my impression of the sound of Bakoon amps, which are using a proprietary current based amplification with extremely low IMD. Many people, including myself, thinks those amplifiers sound wonderful, incredibly smooth, detailed and transparent, but others cannot adjust to their sound and find them lacking or characterless/ bland.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Zenpunkt,
  
 " Your impressions, Jan, reflect very much my impression of the sound of Bakoon amps, which are using a proprietary current based amplification with extremely low IMD."
  
 Current amps do have certain advantages, but only with magneplanars. These phones have an impedance that is near ohmic and independent of frequency.
  
 With dynamic headphones or IEMs, having impedances that vary strongly with impedance, current driving will strongly effect sonic balance (normally in a negative way).
  
 Hi Raizetcity,
  
 " ,i d like to know if i use the 16v output of my xt power 1600 ,i can damage my corda 2stepdance"
  
 Depends on the properties of the power supply. Is the output regulated at 16V? Batterypacks often have voltages higher than specification when fully charged and yes, that can do damage! 16V is not a problem but a few Volts more may well.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## raizetcity

It's oki i am going to check the output 16v ,anyway i am just enjoying the corda 2stedance with the 12v ouput ,thanks jan for the answer .


----------



## precsmo

jan meier said:


> Dear headfriends,
> 
> > that sounds even more promising to me.
> 
> ...


 
 hi Jan, I'm mainly using my quickstep for my CIEM, which is only 18ohm. If I set the voltage inside to the lower one, will it compromise on sound quality. I doubt so for such sensitive IEM right?


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Precsmo,
  
 any reduction of the supply voltage will effect performance. However, with high-sensitive headphones the compromises will be much smaller than with difficult to drive headphones. Simply try both settings and let your ears tell you the truth. If sonic differences are small then the increased battery life time will be nice to have.
  
 Cheers
  
 Jan


----------



## precsmo

jan meier said:


> Dear Precsmo,
> 
> any reduction of the supply voltage will effect performance. However, with high-sensitive headphones the compromises will be much smaller than with difficult to drive headphones. Simply try both settings and let your ears tell you the truth. If sonic differences are small then the increased battery life time will be nice to have.
> 
> ...


 
 TQ Jan!


----------



## EH-Yeon

Will there be a new replacement or upgrade for portable Meier amp anytime soon? Love the stepdance.


----------



## zilch0md

The Energizer XP8000AB LiPo Battery is on sale for only $79 at Amazon:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/15405#post_11705021


----------



## simonm

Excited to hear a new high end portable in the works.  Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## JamesBr

Glad to see some new stuff, I have been wating for a while now hehe


----------



## Mmet

The bass in terms of quantity is better in quick step or RSA amps ?


----------



## ambchang

mmet said:


> The bass in terms of quantity is better in quick step or RSA amps ?




RSA in general has a more pronounced bass (I had the Sr.-71a and the tomahawk) but I felt the signature was overly warm and smooth. I can see people loving that sound signature.

The quickstep is much more balanced and definitely not lacking in bass. The bass is not over powering but it's most definitely present. That's why I kept the quickstep and sold the SR-71a


----------



## zilch0md

ambchang said:


> RSA in general has a more pronounced bass (I had the Sr.-71a and the tomahawk) but I felt the signature was overly warm and smooth. I can see people loving that sound signature.
> 
> The quickstep is much more balanced and definitely not lacking in bass. The bass is not over powering but it's most definitely present. That's why I kept the quickstep and sold the SR-71a


 
  
 I agree. If you're looking for a truly neutral amp, stick with anything made by Meier Audio.  
  
 The RSA house sound is known for having a warm coloration - which is fine if you can find a headphone that needs precisely that EQ effect.
  
 Then again, tastes come into play.  Personally, I've "grown" to prefer a completely neutral sound, from source to transducer, but when I want a lot of bass, my LCD-2 sounds great with the the Stepdance, where it sounds overdone with an RSA SR-71B I tried at a meet.  
  
 My HD800, on the other hand, might appreciate the SR-71B, if I were seeking an unnaturally energetic bass. As a rule, though, I'm happiest with the HD800 on a neutral DAC and amp - the lack of coloration just sounds more natural and authentic with good recordings.
  
 Mike


----------



## Mmet

Thanks a lot ,guys


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Since a while I'm a owner of the Quickstep, which it's big step forward compared the the DX50 amp section. Really nice combo right now:


----------



## rasmushorn

That looks like a nice set of gear. The Quikcstep is a good portable amplifier for sure. I used to have a lot of different portable amplifiers. The Quickstep was the only one I kept. Since my Meier Corda Classic+Daccord is back at the wizards lair to be upgraded to the ff-versions I had to use the Quickstep to drive my T5p last night to get through Beethovens 9th. It was a great experience all the way and I almost didn't miss my desktop amplifier. Almost...


----------



## pietcux

I got me a used Sennheiser HD 800 two weeks ago. And guess what, they sound best to me straight out of my Stepdance @ 15 volt from the XP8000\Willy cable combo. Source is my Sony NW ZX1 lod. This is compared to a Schiit Bifrost Uber/Lyr 2 stack, a Xonar STX/Meier Jazz FF bombo and a Fiio E12a.


----------



## zilch0md

Oh yes, the 15V Stepdance is worthy of the HD800 - it's so transparent and neutral - but the DAC becomes critically important. With my various portable, ESS9xxx-based DACs, I find the OP1611-equipped Stepdance to be just a little too "crystalline" and "crisp" for my tastes, but it's amazingly good, just the same.


----------



## pietcux

zilch0md said:


> Oh yes, the 15V Stepdance is worthy of the HD800 - it's so transparent and neutral - but the DAC becomes critically important. With my various portable, ESS9xxx-based DACs, I find the OP1611-equipped Stepdance to be just a little too "crystalline" and "crisp" for my tastes, but it's amazingly good, just the same.



In my case it is music from the line out of my Sony DAP. Sony has it's own tech built in,I find it is a perfect match with the Willy cable powered Stepdance. Btw, I am still thankful that you recommended the 15 volt advantage long ago in this thread.


----------



## rasmushorn

pietcux said:


> I got me a used Sennheiser HD 800 two weeks ago. And guess what, they sound best to me straight out of my Stepdance @ 15 volt from the XP8000\Willy cable combo. Source is my Sony NW ZX1 lod. This is compared to a Schiit Bifrost Uber/Lyr 2 stack, a Xonar STX/Meier Jazz FF bombo and a Fiio E12a.


 
 I feel the same way with my Quickstep powered with a 15V PSU + Beyerdynamic T5p. Sometimes it is more pleasing to listen to the T5p with the Quickstep than the desktop Classic amplifier. Maybe it is because the Classic does not pair well with low impedance headphones as well as the Quickstep does. The Quickstep is in my bag every day and I use it with my Tzar 350 IEM and T51p at work and I absolutely love that little amplifier.


----------



## zilch0md

That makes at least three of us, among dozens (?), who still cling to our Stepdances, 2Stepdances, and Quicksteps. They are so well engineered (like little BMWs) and spectacularly neutral and transparent.  The regulated 15V battery supply boosts the output power for audible benefits and, as I've noted several times before, it_ also _reduces the THD+N to percentages that are even lower than the figures had with a 9V supply. I can't claim that I can _hear_ this reduced distortion and noise, but it sure gives me the warm and and fuzzies, knowing what it's doing!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Love the Quickstep too.
  
 My stack with Sabre ES9018K2M DAC line-out to the Quickstep:


----------



## zilch0md

h1f1add1cted said:


> Love the Quickstep too.
> 
> My stack with Sabre ES9018K2M DAC line-out to the Quickstep:




Nice!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/18975#post_12277934


----------



## intlsubband

Hello all, are there major differences between the Quickstep and the 2Stepdance?
  
 I'm a big fan of the Meier desktop amps and want to get one of the portable ones. The Australian authorised seller has the 2Stepdance still in stock, but there's no details on the Meier webpage anymore.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## pietcux

intlsubband said:


> Hello all, are there major differences between the Quickstep and the 2Stepdance?
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Meier desktop amps and want to get one of the portable ones. The Australian authorised seller has the 2Stepdance still in stock, but there's no details on the Meier webpage anymore.
> 
> Thanks!



The Quickstep should sound the same. It has more robust sockets and a better RF-shielding. That's all afaik.


----------



## Mmet

And the semi balanced output?


----------



## ClieOS

mmet said:


> And the semi balanced output?


 
  
 It is called 'balanced ground', and yes, you can find it on StepDance, 2StepDance as well as QuickStep.


----------



## zilch0md

intlsubband said:


> Hello all, are there major differences between the Quickstep and the 2Stepdance?
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Meier desktop amps and want to get one of the portable ones. The Australian authorised seller has the 2Stepdance still in stock, but there's no details on the Meier webpage anymore.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  


pietcux said:


> The Quickstep should sound the same. It has more robust sockets and a better RF-shielding. That's all afaik.


  

  
 I agree.
  
 ---
  
 The 2Stepdance is more like its successor, the Quickstep, than its predecessor, the Stepdance:
  
 The Stepdance uses OPA1611 op-amps, where the 2Stepdance and Quickstep uses OPA209, which are more efficient, for longer battery life - but have a slightly different sound (?) and less output power for a given supply voltage.
  
 The 2Stepdance uses the smaller, more "stackable" flat case, instead of the curved case of the Stepdance.
  
 The 2Stepdance has an external gain control switch, like the Quickstep vs. internal jumpers (the Current Hi/Lo jumper is still on the PCB, inside).
  
 The 2Stepdance lacks the more robust 3.5mm jacks and improved RF shielding of the Quickstep.
  
 Mike


----------



## pietcux

zilch0md said:


> I agree.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I had the chance to compare my Stepdance to a Quickstep once. I instantly liked the Stepdance more.


----------



## zilch0md

pietcux said:


> I had the chance to compare my Stepdance to a Quickstep once. I instantly liked the Stepdance more.


 
  
 Jan Meier responded to the enhancement requests (complaints) that were prevalent at the time, as he applied improvements with each generation.


----------



## pietcux

zilch0md said:


> Jan Meier responded to the enhancement requests (complaints) that were prevalent at the time, as he applied improvements with each generation.


 

 The biggest complaint was probably the high power consumption of the Stepdance and someone (maybe @Skylab) disliked the form of the housing. But as I use it with the XP8000 and Willy cable anyways, I don't care.


----------



## intlsubband

Thanks everyone, much appreciated!


----------



## ClieOS

pietcux said:


> I had the chance to compare my Stepdance to a Quickstep once. I instantly liked the Stepdance more.


 
  
 I think that was kind of the consensus for most who had the chance to listen both Stepdance vs. 2Stepdance / Quickstep. One of the reason why I still keep my Stepdance actually.
  
  
 Anyway, those who are still looking for a desktop power supply for the Stepdance series should take a look at iFi iPower 15V. It should be just as silence as LPS, if not quieter. I measured about 15.2V on its output (unload) so it should still within the safety limit. I just plugged it into my Stepdance and everything seems well.


----------



## zilch0md

^ Those iFi Power units are probably the highest quality "wall-warts" out there, but just try and find the 15V version for purchase online.  I can't, but I don't really need one.
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/


----------



## ClieOS

zilch0md said:


> ^ Those iFi Power units are probably the highest quality "wall-warts" out there, but just try and find the 15V version for purchase online.  I can't, but I don't really need one.
> 
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/


 
  
 Yeah, iFi stuff is always a bit illusive, and the iPower is more so. You probably have to ask iFi customer service to find out who is stocking them.


----------



## pietcux

No comment......


----------



## zilch0md

pietcux said:


> No comment......


 
  
 I'll comment!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 That's almost too neutral and too transparent for my tastes.  I've logged several hours listening to a similar setup - the only difference being a Sony NWZ-A17 Line Out, but I've also got even more hours trying this with a FiiO X5 Line Out (PCM1792A DAC).
  
 For my tastes, it's a tad too "crisp" (at least with an un-modded HD800).  I much prefer orthos with this setup (LCD-2, PM-1).
  
 Then again, there's no accounting for my tastes.  
  
 Enjoy it!  
  
 I love seeing the original Stepdance still in service (on 15V power, no less.)
  
 Mike


----------



## pietcux

zilch0md said:


> I'll comment!
> 
> That's almost too neutral and too transparent for my tastes.  I've logged several hours listening to a similar setup - the only difference being a Sony NWZ-A17 Line Out, but I've also got even more hours trying this with a FiiO X5 Line Out (PCM1792A DAC).
> 
> ...



Yes it is on 15 volt. The bass tightens the second I plug in the Willy cable...


----------



## ClieOS

BTW, I found out the Stereo Electronic in Singapore carries the iFi iPower 15V power supply.


----------



## Shure or bust

Nice


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Lotoo PAW 5000 with Meier Quickstep, really nice combo and perfect footprint.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Like Lana del Rey sings: I like you a lot.


----------



## zenpunk

Oooooh...That's a neat and cute interconnect...me want..


----------



## Ultrainferno

zenpunk said:


> Oooooh...That's a neat and cute interconnect...me want..


 
  
 I can't really remember where it came with, I think it was something from Fiio. But anyway, JDSLabs has the same one for $4.99
  
 https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/
  
 EDIT: It came with the Fiio Q1


----------



## Skyfall

Hello,
  
 I might be interested in this amp if i have better understanding  about it's sound character.
 Can any owner please describe the sound of this amp whether it is neutral or slightly warm, low: is it weighty like RSA or smooth n deep like ALO, mids: is it clear forward or sweeter and smooth, highs : is it bright and extended or smooth and subdued.  How about the sound stage, layering, depth and dimension ?
  
 Sorry it's prob too much too ask but it'll be nice to hear comparison to other portable as well  ( I had all ALO amps, RSA Intruder/Predator, E12, portaphile and mini3)
  
 Thank in advance.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

You know in regards to RF interference I can say with confidence it was actually something I did not notice when I used it back when I had the PCM D-100. It should be mentioned as well that I was also using a Nakamura NXT-2. It's funny cause at the time I didn't notice but having stumbled on this section of the forums I was reminded and thought I would share in case anyone was happy with thier 2stepdance. I will also just mentioned how happy this little amp made me, and plan to test it in conjunction with the AUne M2S I recently received. Would have done an earlier comparison, however I've been completely taken by the synergy the M2S, B1 and MEE P1 have had.

 If anyone is interested I'll be sure to share/update later

 Edit**
 I should also mention the power supply I had for it, was somewhat special. It was made with the intention of providing a proper power supple with the added effect of limiting its effect with artifacts and noise. I'll be sure to include a picture of it tonight when I get home. I was fortunate to find it at my local Radioshack that was closing.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
  
 " Can any owner please describe the sound of this amp whether it is neutral or slightly warm, low: "
  
 Being the designer of the amp I can't give you an "objective" opinion.
  
 But today Lieven published a review on Headfonia that you may like:
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-meier-audio-corda-quickstep-impressive/
  
 Enjoy reading!
  


 Jan


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yes, sorry Jan for having taken this long


----------



## zilch0md

Since Lieven wasn't able to test this for his review, I'll add, having not used the Quickstep myself, but rather, the Stepdance - which also has the ability to operate at swing voltages as high as +/- 15V when using an external power supply - that the bass control and dynamics are just fine, as powered by an internal 9V battery, when using most headphones (and certainly with IEMs), but if you are using less efficient headphones, like the Audeze LCD-2, bass control is greatly improved by using a regulated, linear, 15V DC supply (avoiding the noise of switch mode supplies).
  
 The build quality of which Lieven speaks is unparalleled in my experience with several portable amps and DAPs.  In a way, Jan Meier shoots himself in the foot by pursuing such quality, because the mass market is incapable of appreciating it, but I'm glad he hasn't sold out to lower production costs.  If you just open the case to compare anything made by Jan Meier to the innards of competing products, it's night-and-day obvious that you're looking at "stereotypical" German engineering.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jan meier said:


> But today Lieven published a review on Headfonia that you may like:
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-meier-audio-corda-quickstep-impressive/


 
  
 Good read, I paired my Quickstep with the Mojo used as DAC output too already.


ultrainferno said:


> Yes, sorry Jan for having taken this long


 
  
 Only as a side note about the battery life with rechargeable batteries, I have some tests and recomendations done with the Quickstep.
  
 For long battery life use Li-Ion rechargeable batteries, I'm using in this case a Chinese brand called Superex which have 650 mAh @ 7,4 V and this value is true in real world. Over 30 hours non stop playback with 20 mA current-consumption-mode and almost 19 hours with 35 mA current-consumption-mode, very impressive.
  
 For higher voltage use NiMH rechargeable batteries, I'm using in this case a German brand called Ansmann which have 300 mAh @ 8,4 V and this value is true in real world (sligthly more ~ 315-20 mAh). Around 15 hours non stop playback with 20 mA current-consumption-mode and almost 8 hours with 35 mA current-consumption-mode.


----------



## Skyfall

jan meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> " Can any owner please describe the sound of this amp whether it is neutral or slightly warm, low: "
> 
> ...


 
  
  


ultrainferno said:


> Yes, sorry Jan for having taken this long


 
  
 Thank you for the quick response and the comprehensive reviews this is just what people out there need to better understand and what to expect when buying.
  
 I am looking at several different portable amps to pair it with my new DAP Aune M2S. This DAP uses the same chip as Ak380 and it sounds better than my Ak120ii but too neutral for my liking and it's without any coloration or warmth that I love from AK120ii.  So far Mk3B+ does a wonderful job by adding the body and texture on the warmer side of neutral.
 I wonder if Quickstep would also put more oomph (desktop quality) and thicker texture that I'm looking for especially in the lower region.
  
 Lieven,
  
 I am curious what you think about Aune M2S


----------



## Skyfall

h1f1add1cted said:


> Good read, I paired my Quickstep with the Mojo used as DAC output too already.
> 
> Only as a side note about the battery life with rechargeable batteries, I have some tests and recomendations done with the Quickstep.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 I found this on Amazon:
  
 http://amzn.to/1Lc2N4a
  
 Would it work with Quick step ?
  
 Thanks


----------



## zilch0md

skyfall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this on Amazon:
> 
> ...


 
  
 That link doesn't work for me, but I think it's pointing to this product:  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/EBL-Battery-Lithium-ion-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B00ER10DZ0
  
 In response to a question, someone wrote that they measure 8.7V fully charged.
  
 Most "9V" rechargeable batteries max. out at less than 8.7V, so I think this would be a good choice for the Quickstep.


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks.
 Great to know. This will be a great option when traveling which I'll be doing very soon .


----------



## ClieOS

If you can buy from Taobao, my recommendation of 9V is this: http://world.tmall.com/item/39217773538.htm
  
 500mAH NiMH, where the best part is it is true 9V (and goes over 9.4V fully charged), not 8.4V.


----------



## Ultrainferno

skyfall said:


> Lieven,
> 
> I am curious what you think about Aune M2S




Send me one and I'll tell you


----------



## h1f1add1cted

clieos said:


> If you can buy from Taobao, my recommendation of 9V is this: http://world.tmall.com/item/39217773538.htm
> 
> 500mAH NiMH, where the best part is it is true 9V (and goes over 9.4V fully charged), not 8.4V.


 

 Amazing performance, sadly we don't can use Taobao here, small side question on this - it looks on the pricture thicker as a regular 9V battery, did you tried this in the Quickstep already? Good find anyway.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Hey all, sorry for the late reply on that 15v power adapter. Was feeling under the weather. Its produced by Enercell, sold by radio shack which I got for such a stupid cheap price (again going out of business sale).
 For those looking for alternatives that work! http://www.amazon.com/Enercell-15VDC-1000mA-Power-Adapter/dp/B007Z7SX4G


----------



## ExpiredLabel

clieos said:


> If you can buy from Taobao, my recommendation of 9V is this: http://world.tmall.com/item/39217773538.htm
> 
> 500mAH NiMH, where the best part is it is true 9V (and goes over 9.4V fully charged), not 8.4V.


 
 +1
 Got these a year ago for my 2stepdance, still going strong


----------



## ClieOS

h1f1add1cted said:


> Amazing performance, sadly we don't can use Taobao here, small side question on this - it looks on the pricture thicker as a regular 9V battery, did you tried this in the Quickstep already? Good find anyway.


 
  
 There is always the option of using a Taobao agent. Anyway, I have the original Stepdance, so no, never tried it on a QuickStep before but just on Stepdance. However, the battery fits pretty much everything that takes a 9V so I don't see a problem there.


----------



## rasmushorn

jan meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> " Can any owner please describe the sound of this amp whether it is neutral or slightly warm, low: "
> 
> ...


 
  
 What a great review from Lieven! 
  
 I can say that before I got the Stepdance and later the Quickstep I had the iQube, LISA III, Just Audio AHA-120, RSA P-51 Mustang, iBasso D16 and several other very good sounding portable amplifiers. The Quickstep was the only one that sounded great with all kinds of headphones I had back then and had the best size and formfactor for portable use. I used it with different headphones from ER-4S, Grados to HD650. Today I use the Quickstep with the T5p, the T51p and Tzar 350 and it always delivers. I do carry a spare battery with me at all times but I do not consider battery time a problem at all - I much prefer best possible sound and power to drive both high and low impedance headphones over battery time.
  
 At home and at the office I have a 15V PSU so I only use the battery when travelling. 
  
 These days people will probably say the amplifiers I compare the Quickstep to are old scool portable amplifiers but I often go to meets and bring my Quickstep with me. I have yet to discover a portable amplifier I can use together with my iPhone--> ODAC Rev2 as source that sounds so clear and detailed as the Quickstep.
  
 I only wish it had a built-in DAC that could match the ODAC and be used with my iPhone as source so I didn't have to carry a stack...


----------



## Ultrainferno

rasmushorn said:


> What a great review from Lieven!


 
  
 Thank you!


----------



## rikk009

h1f1add1cted said:


> Love the Quickstep too.
> 
> My stack with Sabre ES9018K2M DAC line-out to the Quickstep:


 
 I was looking for a Dac to pair with Stepdance. Glad that I had the right Dac in mind


----------



## lescanadiens

Hello All,
Quick question:
Anybody tried this battery before?
http://www.mahaenergy.com/imedion-9-6v-230mah-1-pack/

Or should I focus on higher mah? 
I was recommended to use this battety even as the mah is only 230. 

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## zilch0md

lescanadiens said:


> Hello All,
> Quick question:
> Anybody tried this battery before?
> http://www.mahaenergy.com/imedion-9-6v-230mah-1-pack/
> ...


 
  
 I've never heard of those, but I like the concept - a higher voltage (9.6V) could slightly improve dynamics and bass control with innefficient, fullsize headphones.  As long as you didn't mind keeping one or two on the charger and swapping batteries more frequently, it could give you some sonic benefits.
  
 On the other hand, if you will be using fairly efficient headphones (i.e. Oppo PM-3) or most IEMs, you wouldn't need the extra voltage and would probably better appreciate a longer play time, with less swapping of batteries.


----------



## lescanadiens

Thank you for your response.
Will have a look at them


----------



## eyal1983

Did someone compare the Quickstep to Leckerton Audio UHA760 ?


----------



## mitsu763

I had both the quickstep and 760 at the same time. The Leckerton has a nice dac but little output power. The quickstep doesn't have a dac but is very clean sounding and has more power for full size headphones. Both are great but serve somewhat different purposes.


----------



## mitsu763

Forgot to mention, I also stacked the Leckerton as a dac into the quickstep for full size headphones. Sounded very nice.


----------



## eyal1983

Wow, so are you saying that the QuickStep can replace desktop AMP?
 say some day I manage to bring an Alpha Dogs... will it serve them well?


----------



## ambchang

I had the alpha dogs once and still have the quickstep. 

The quickstep will drive it, but it's most definitely Italy not ideal. you have to have a lot of power to drive planars.


----------



## eyal1983

*mitsu763*
  
 Why did you connect the UHA to the QS ?
 the UHA does not have a line out option (but only a HP out).
 - so you were "double amp'ing" (?)  
  
  
*ambchang*
 Thanks, I will go for a powerful desk. amp. then.


----------



## mitsu763

I connected them out of curiosity and wanted to use the Leckerton dac with the quickstep. You are correct it is double amping but it worked fine and sounded great.


----------



## mitsu763

eyal1983 said:


> Wow, so are you saying that the QuickStep can replace desktop AMP?
> say some day I manage to bring an Alpha Dogs... will it serve them well?


 
  
  
 If you are planning on buying the Alpha Dogs I would get a desktop amp rather than the Quickstep. I have the Mad Dogs and yes the Quickstep will work with them but you'd be better served by a desktop amp. You can use the Leckerton as a dac for the desktop amp too.


----------



## 1Tbps

Hey guys,
 My 9Vs are dying and need to be changed soon, so I look around and I found these in ebay.
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2pcs-lot-ZNTER-9v-li-ion-400mah-rechargeable-batteries-with-USB-charging-cable-/252236398739?hash=item3aba760093:g:8~0AAOSwFqJWiSKr
  
 Are they any good? The high price is stopping me from buying them.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Can't comment this one, but please have a look here (long battery life): http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2940#post_12405735 and here (high voltage): http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2940#post_12406689


----------



## Mad Max

Anyone tested any of those Chinese 1200-2000mAh rechargeable 9V batteries I'm seeing on aliexpress?


----------



## Varoudis

mad max said:


> Anyone tested any of those Chinese 1200-2000mAh rechargeable 9V batteries I'm seeing on aliexpress?




Whaaaaaat??????

It's probably fake rating. 1200-2000??


----------



## Mad Max

varoudis said:


> Whaaaaaat??????
> 
> It's probably fake rating. 1200-2000??


 
  
 We cannot know that for sure.  That's what testing is for.


----------



## ClieOS

mad max said:


> We cannot know that for sure.  That's what testing is for.


 
  
 Pretty sure it is fake rating since 1200mAh will likely be physically too big to fit inside a 9V battery housing. If it is real, that will be some kind of next gen. battery tech no one else has used yet.
  
 p/s: there is one explanation though - if you consider the inside is a 3.7V 1200mAh Li-ion, then converting to 9V will give you around 490mAh (actual capacity will be lower than 490mAh because voltage step-up will eat up power as well). But instead of quoting its capacity as 9V, they quote the actual capacity of the Li-ion battery running at 3.7V. That's actually a practice many company do, even Sony. For example, the Sony 5000mAh power bank I bought actually has this tiny marking on the back that states 'Li-ion battery 3.7V 5000mAh, Output 5V 3000mAh'.


----------



## Tobias89

Just curious, I'm considering both the quickstep and the Vorzuge Pure ii. Has anyone here heard both before?


----------



## Raketen

tobias89 said:


> Just curious, I'm considering both the quickstep and the Vorzuge Pure ii. Has anyone here heard both before?




bump! weighing same option.... maybe I just read Headfonia too much that I am mainly considering these two :rolleyes:


----------



## zilch0md

I haven't heard the Vorzuge Pure ii.


----------



## rikk009

Meier doesn't have good sub bass, Vorzuge is known for bass.


----------



## Dark Helmet

What is the difference between the 2Stepdance and the Quickstep?


----------



## rasmushorn

dark helmet said:


> What is the difference between the 2Stepdance and the Quickstep?


 

 They share the same amplifier but the Quickstop has better RF-shielding and uses another case-design.


----------



## audionewbi

As a new proud owner of HD800S, I am excited!
  
 Meir Audio Soul is what Lieven from Headfonia considers best amp for HD800s

 Source: http://www.headfonia.com/report-canjam-europe-essen-2016-part-2/3/


----------



## zilch0md

Cool!


----------



## Fungus

I just purchased a used quickstep and notice when turning up the volume (both high and low gain), there is a slight crackling sound in the left channel? This was done using a pair of sensitive iem am30pro. 
 Is this normal?


----------



## Armaegis

fungus said:


> I just purchased a used quickstep and notice when turning up the volume (both high and low gain), there is a slight crackling sound in the left channel? This was done using a pair of sensitive iem am30pro.
> Is this normal?


 
  
 Probably just a scratchy pot, which is not uncommon.


----------



## Fungus

armaegis said:


> Probably just a scratchy pot, which is not uncommon.


 
 Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## pietcux

armaegis said:


> Probably just a scratchy pot, which is not uncommon.



It has not classic potentiometer. It has an electronic one. My Stepdance does it on some very rare occasions only.


----------



## Armaegis

pietcux said:


> It has not classic potentiometer. It has an electronic one. My Stepdance does it on some very rare occasions only.


 
  
 Oh my apologies, you're right about that. The pot is simply a voltage trigger for switches/relays that control the volume. I wonder if it's a problem with the switches themselves... but you'd have to email Meier directly about that.


----------



## ClieOS

fungus said:


> Is there a way to fix this?


 
  
 Try this: take the battery out, turn the pot to max, then all the way down to minimum (without switch off). Repeat for 1 minute or so, then put the battery back in and listen.


----------



## Fungus

clieos said:


> Try this: take the battery out, turn the pot to max, then all the way down to minimum (without switch off). Repeat for 1 minute or so, then put the battery back in and listen.


 
 you mean take battery out without switching it off and repeat without putting the battery back in?


----------



## ClieOS

fungus said:


> you mean take battery out without switching it off and repeat without putting the battery back in?


 
  
 Taking the battery out is just a precaution. If you are not connecting it to a headphone and source, it really doesn't matter..


----------



## Fungus

clieos said:


> Taking the battery out is just a precaution. If you are not connecting it to a headphone and source, it really doesn't matter..


 
 Nope just tried for 2 minutes and can still hear the cracking sound. 
 Its actually audible in the right channel as well but just not as loud. 
 I don't know if I should ask for a refund.
 I purchased it off head-fi.


----------



## ClieOS

Can you describe the cracking sound in detail?


----------



## Fungus

clieos said:


> Can you describe the cracking sound in detail?


 
 It's like the sound of a light electric shock when one touches a door of a car.
 It's happening at even regular intervals regardless if I turn the knob faster or at a snail's pace and gets constantly louder as the volume is turned up. It starts to be very audible after 12 o'clock on the dial.


----------



## ClieOS

Is it like light tick-tick-tick sound? If it is, that actually the sound of the digital volume control switching between resistance and perfectly normal.


----------



## Fungus

clieos said:


> Is it like light tick-tick-tick sound? If it is, that actually the sound of the digital volume control switching between resistance and perfectly normal.


 
 sort of but gets noticeably louder after 12 o'clock and is mostly on the left channel. It can definably be heard not just with highly sensitive iems when I pass 1'oclock mark. 
 Is the ticking sound what you are hearing on your quickstep?


----------



## audionewbi

Maybe change your battery? It could be that.


----------



## Fungus

audionewbi said:


> Maybe change your battery? It could be that.


 
 Unfortunately I don't have a spare. 
  
 Meier just got back to me explaining that the soft rhythmic clicks when turning the volume pot is considered normal behavior as it is the action of the electronic switch, however, if the clicks are loud, then it is circuitry related. Click are normally only can be heard at the upper range of the volume control.
  
 The clicks I'm hearing can be heard from 11'oclock and only after 1 does it get loud enough to become really be noticeable. 
  
 The reason I'm worried is I don't recall my first quickstep I owned and sold years ago to exhibit this clicking sound.


----------



## Fungus

Is it ok to use iem with low sensitivity below 35ohms or will it cause damage to the iems or amp itself? 
  
 The reason I'm asking is in both l/h gain, there is no hiss until after 12o'clock. 
  
 On low again I find myself having to go past 12 o'clock to achieve a comfortable listening level hence hiss starts to come in. 
  
 On high gain, I don't have to go past 11o'clock.


----------



## ClieOS

fungus said:


> Is it ok to use iem with low sensitivity below 35ohms or will it cause damage to the iems or amp itself?




You can use headphone of any impedance. What control the power is the volume knob.


----------



## Fungus

clieos said:


> You can use headphone of any impedance. What control the power is the volume knob.


 
 I'm mean can it be used on high gain without causing long term damage to low impedance iems.


----------



## Raketen

fungus said:


> I'm mean can it be used on high gain without causing long term damage to low impedance iems.




Depends on volume setting and Max Input spec of individual IEM, not necessarily corresponding to low impedance, though if you are listening at a volume that could damage IEM I would be more worried about your hearing h34r:. This is a good read: http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=1285


----------



## Ultrainferno

audionewbi said:


> As a new proud owner of HD800S, I am excited!
> 
> Meir Audio Soul is what Lieven from Headfonia considers best amp for HD800s
> 
> Source: http://www.headfonia.com/report-canjam-europe-essen-2016-part-2/3/


 
  
 Correction, I said it sounded sublime. that isn't the same as "the best amp for"


----------



## Frederick Wang

Hi everyone, 
 I just paid for a Stepdance (1st), and planning to buy a 15V adapter, I understand that 1A will suffice, but will 2A work just fine? Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

frederick wang said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just paid for a Stepdance (1st), and planning to buy a 15V adapter, I understand that 1A will suffice, but will 2A work just fine? Thanks


 
  
 That's fine. Just remember it must be regulated.


----------



## Frederick Wang

clieos said:


> That's fine. Just remember it must be regulated.


 
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.6SOAKk&id=530290569213&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail
 Will this one be ok?


----------



## ClieOS

frederick wang said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.6SOAKk&id=530290569213&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail
> Will this one be ok?


 
  
 Not likely, as it doesn't say it is regulated.
  
 While it is much more expensive, I'll recommend iFi iPower 15V instead as it is a very solid power supply.


----------



## Frederick Wang

clieos said:


> Not likely, as it doesn't say it is regulated.
> 
> While it is much more expensive, I'll recommend iFi iPower 15V instead as it is a very solid power supply.


 
 Ok, I will check that out, many thanks, ClieOS


----------



## cooperpwc

ultrainferno said:


> Correction, I said it sounded sublime. that isn't the same as "the best amp for"


 
  
 "...his best amp yet" is already impressive.  
  
 The Soul is very interesting!


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

If you want a real power supply: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TeraDak-DC-30W-For-NuForce-Icon-HDP-power-source-15V-1-6A-Linear-Power-Supply-/131154448926


----------



## Frederick Wang

Stepdance came in 5 minutes ago, I'm listening to it with er4s, source is Chord Mojo, it gave me goose bumps...


----------



## rggz

I'm using an old Meier Corda 2Move (like the 3Move with an inferior construction) with an ER-4 as well and it's my favorite combination by far. So I'm wondering if someone has upgraded from the older amps to the new Meier's amps, does it worth the investment?


----------



## rasmushorn

Hi rggz
The 2Move and 3Move have built in DAC. The Quickstep is amplifier only. The PCStep could be an alternative to the 2Move. I once had the 2Move and 3Move as well and the bass is a bit more pronounced in them than it is in the Quickstep. So to my ears the 2Move was a better companion to the ER-4S which I also used back then. I just sold ny old 3Move last year but I still enjoyed the sound when used with bright headphones. I think you should keep the 2Move if you intend to use it with ER-4 only but if you plan to get other full size headphones you might like the cleaner sound from the Quickstep.


----------



## Mr Brett

Received a Stepdance (1) on Friday.
 Using my iMod ipod with it.
  
 Smooth. I really like the sound.
 All seems in proportion.


----------



## rasmushorn

mr brett said:


> Received a Stepdance (1) on Friday.
> Using my iMod ipod with it.
> 
> Smooth. I really like the sound.
> All seems in proportion.


 

 A nice set that sounds great with a lot of headphones.


----------



## audionewbi

Yes you did, I stand corrected. 
Sadly their is no eta on the new amp/dad. For now i just remain idle to be moved into the sublime.


----------



## ambchang

For those who are interested, I used to run iMod to quickstep and it sounded good, but my iMod died on me and I bought an xduoo x3 to pair up with the quickstep and it really sounds phenomenal. I usually run the tralucent 1p2 out of it, but sometimes use the all aluminum magnum v4s, and the sound is just nice and crisp, very detailed

That said, I think I'm partial to bright headphones. Phones where people find bright or even sibilant are the phones I prefer. So ymmv. 

Warning too as the navigation on the x3 is horrible and has to be rockboxed. The battery life on that thing sucks and it freezes quite frequently as well. 

But man, for a playe that could be had for $75 plus costs of selling cards, it's a crazy good deal.


----------



## Mr Brett

So, a week in with the Stepdance.
 Have been hearing things I hadn't heard before on some tracks.
 It's fabulous when this happens with an upgrade.
  
 Next to arrive is an Astell&Kern RWAK100s.
 I'm hoping this is another step up...


----------



## Fabi

I'm in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks to a gentle Head-Fier!
 A few words on the Quickstep, powerful, clean, neutral, musical.
 It sounds exactly as I read about it the past three years.
 I'm in heaven!


----------



## rasmushorn

It is a great amplifier indeed. I do not know what else I should get to pair with my old CLAS. Maybe a all in one solution like a Mojo?


----------



## rikk009

Need help, I had never used the amp with batteries before. Today I tried for the first time with brand new battery but it's not working. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mad Max

Is the battery's orientation correct?  Double check.


----------



## rikk009

mad max said:


> Is the battery's orientation correct?  Double check.


 
 I did. I even checked the battery with a multimeter. I opened up the amp to see any visible defects but nothing that I could see.


----------



## zilch0md

That can't be user error. I'd contact Dr. Meier.

Update: Try putting the battery in, then slowly switch between having the external power plug inserted vs. not inserted, without actually supplying any external voltage at the jack, but with the amp's power knob turned on. My thinking is that the jack's spring-loaded bypass for internal power could just be stuck open and by thrusting in and out with the unenergized plug, you might eventually see the front LED light up when the internal battery is finally engaged. Be gentle.


----------



## rikk009

zilch0md said:


> That can't be user error. I'd contact Dr. Meier.
> 
> Update: Try putting the battery in, then slowly switch between having the external power plug inserted vs. not inserted, without actually supplying any external voltage at the jack, but with the amp's power knob turned on. My thinking is that the jack's spring-loaded bypass for internal power could just be stuck open and by thrusting in and out with the unenergized plug, you might eventually see the front LED light up when the internal battery is finally engaged. Be gentle.


 
 Hmmm....I lost the external power adaptor. Hence the need for battery, will take sometime to order one via ebay. Thanks for your help.


----------



## coolcat

I'm going to get the quickstep this Saturday, it is a long time since I bought the stepdance many years ago, want to know if it can beat a very good headphones out of the QP1R (I guess so)


----------



## Fabi

rikk009 said:


> Hmmm....I lost the external power adaptor. Hence the need for battery, will take sometime to order one via ebay. Thanks for your help.


 
  
 I have an used amp. Actually mine doesn't work on low-current consumption mode with 9V batteries. I don't know why but I don't care cause I only use high-current consumption mode. You can check the jumper position on PCB.
  
 You can check this previous post as well, battery contacts to bend a little.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2775#post_10793675


----------



## rikk009

fabi said:


> I have an used amp. Actually mine doesn't work on low-current consumption mode with 9V batteries. I don't know why but I don't care cause I only use high-current consumption mode. You can check the jumper position on PCB.
> 
> You can check this previous post as well, battery contacts to bend a little.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2775#post_10793675


 
 Thanks. Tried that fr a while didn't work. Not wasting more time on it, will buy another adaptor.


----------



## rikk009

Has anyone tried upgrading the opamps?


----------



## zilch0md

I've never heard of anyone trying that.


----------



## rikk009

I would like to try. What would be best upgrade to OPA 1611 in my Stepdance?


----------



## zilch0md

rikk009 said:


> I would like to try. What would be best upgrade to OPA 1611 in my Stepdance?


 
  
 Well....   The 1611 (and 1612 dual) can sound somewhat "crystaline" in the Stepdance and in my iBasso PB2, when used with any of the ESS DACs, plus headphones like the Senn HD800, Beyer T1, or Beyer DT880 600-Ohm but, to my ears, the 1611 (in Stepdance) is just about perfect for the Oppo PM-1, PM-2, or PM-3 and the Audeze LCD-2 rev. 1 - anything planar magnetic, I'd venture.  And really, it's about perfect for any headphone (except those that require a lot of power), when using a DAC that presents a smoother, glare-free treble (i.e. NOS, multibit, etc.)  In other words, it's only because the 1611 is so "revealing" that it can't tolerate ESS DACs with "revealing" headphones. 
  
 Again, it's just my opinion, but if you're running something like Grados, or the HD800 or Beyer headphones with an ESS DAC, then you _*might* prefer something a little "smoother," _ like the LME49990, which was my favorite op-amp in the iBasso PB2, before I tried the Burson V5, which themselves have been eclipsed by the Sparkos SS3602 (neither of which will fit inside the Stepdance).
  
 So, my (opinionated) answer is:  You could try the LME49990, taking into account the caveats I've expressed, above.  I should think it's pretty hard to improve the Stepdance, however. Basically, anything you try will be taking it _away_ from being intensely transparent and neutral.  I continue to think of the Stepdance as my "workbench reference."  It adds nothing to the signal but more power.
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

Also... you'll need to be pretty good at desoldering SMD components. This is not the easiest task in the world with an 8-pin soic package.


----------



## rikk009

Hmmm...yes it doesn't look an easy job but it doesn't pair well with any of my cans so I was thinking of tinkering. Let's see how it goes. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Fabi

Good luck my friend


----------



## Armaegis

If you find the overall sound is not suiting you for anything, I daresay that changing the opamps is *not* going to miraculously fix things for you. It's all fine and dandy as a project for fun, but don't go in expecting a big change in sound.


----------



## rikk009

No I like the sound but it doesn't match well with anything I own so it's lying on the shelf for a long time. I was about to sell it but reading about opamps I thought maybe it will do something different.


----------



## zilch0md

rikk009 said:


> No I like the sound but it doesn't match well with anything I own so it's lying on the shelf for a long time. I was about to sell it but reading about opamps I thought maybe it will do something different.



 
If you really want to get into rolling op-amps (and it is a lot of fun - your discernment of audible nuances will actually improve over time), I strongly recommend you leave the Stepdance alone - especially given that you will have to do soldering to roll the op-amps.
 
The Stepdance is somewhat legendary and thus, easy to sell - as long as you haven't modified it.  (Cringe)
 
You might consider getting something like a new or used Neco Soundlab V4, a clean design that has DIP8 sockets - allowing you to roll op-amps very quickly.
 
You could then A/B the Stepdance and the Neco V4 more quickly still.  In the end, you could sell either one of them.
 
Another, more affordable option, would be something like a used Burson Lycan amp, with or without op-amps in its sockets.
 
Mike


----------



## rikk009

Thanks for your input. Still a noob and there's so much to learn.


----------



## plums

Hello,
  
 I'm giving this one a hard look after reading through a lot of this thread. Thanks to you all for sharing your experiences. I need something very high power for my HD650 and HD800 to achieve any bass slam/weight and manage to EQ more sub-bass in. My high-powered desktop amp handles that fine, but for example my O2 on AC puts out 7.3vrms at 600ohm and can barely manage enough bass slam, and starts clipping near +6db sub-bass EQ on the HD650, HD800 forget about it.
  
 I would wire up 2x 7.2v PP3 batteries up in series to get 14.4v into it, Jan Meier has told me that that would be safe but not to use 2x 8.4v or 9.6v batteries as they'll damage it. With it's voltage doubling that's 28.8 voltage peak to peak, which is 10.18vrms. But how much of that voltage will survive the impedance increases around 100hz for the Senns I've no indication. (HD650 goes up to 525ohm, HD800 to 650ohm). It seems that it is also current limited at 35ma, though that may only be with one 9v battery?
  
 How have you guys faired with the external 15v input driving really high impedance headphones, particularly with bass EQ, and how do other high powered amps compare under the same circumstances?


----------



## rikk009

Pairing it with HD6XX it sounds veiled and the timbre is unnatural. I have always used it with a 15v external power supply. For Hd650 I think RSA amps would be better match. HD650 likes warm signature amps.


----------



## Fabi

Hello, 

I can only tell for myself. I'm not into technical stuff. 
Quickstep on 15V power supply drives my 650ohm earphones very well. 
I have not tried it with hungry headphones nor other amps though. 

You can read this as well. 
http://www.headfonia.com/review-meier-audio-corda-quickstep-impressive/


----------



## Frederick Wang

Hi, I have an Stepdance + IFI 15V regulated power supply for sale
 Very good working/cosmetic condition
 PLZ check out my signature.


----------



## rikk009

frederick wang said:


> Hi, I have an Stepdance + IFI 15V regulated power supply for sale
> Very good working/cosmetic condition
> PLZ check out my signature.


 
 Curious whether Ifi power supply made any difference? I almost bought one.


----------



## Fabi

rikk009 said:


> Curious whether Ifi power supply made any difference? I almost bought one.


IMO useful for 300-600 ohm cans.


----------



## Frederick Wang

surely does for power hungry ones, er4s for instance benefit significantly from extra juice. But the major plus for me was the convenience to use for long hours at home, I have to keep an eye on battery use.


----------



## rikk009

frederick wang said:


> surely does for power hungry ones, er4s for instance benefit significantly from extra juice. But the major plus for me was the convenience to use for long hours at home, I have to keep an eye on battery use.


 
 I will rephrase my question...did you hear any difference when using an ordinary 15v power adaptor and IFi power adaptor?


----------



## Frederick Wang

don't own an ordinary one, Im curious too


----------



## ZGLISZCZ

Hi guys, So I decided to use my 2Stepdancer as desktop amp. I was looking for power supply with 15V and Im thinking about those:

MEAN WELL GSM25B with 1.66A output power 25W
https://www.mouser.ie/Search/m_Prod...jUfAXmXyoS2IO%2bWgPJTBNwUL3Hk1LQERogO2rRUrw==

MEAN WELL GSM36B with 2.4A output power 36W
https://www.mouser.ie/Search/m_Prod...jUfAXmXyoS2IO%2bWgPJTYxi5m6h8hyTloP6Sx0jW6g==

MEAN WELL GSM40B with 2.67A output power 40W
https://www.mouser.ie/Search/m_Prod...1jjUfAXmXyk1Ibl0mbShZxbgtgqYIy63EjVEYfQYesw==

and:

GSM18E15
https://www.mouser.ie/pdfdocs/Mean_Well_GSM18Espec.PDF
( https://www.mouser.ie/new/meanwell/mean-well-gsm18e-medical-adaptors/ )

GSM25E15
https://www.mouser.ie/pdfdocs/Mean_Well_GSM25Espec.PDF
( https://www.mouser.ie/new/meanwell/mean-well-gsm25e-medical-adaptors/ )

GSM36E15
https://www.mouser.ie/pdfdocs/Mean_Well_GSM36Espec.PDF
( https://www.mouser.ie/new/meanwell/mean-well-gsm36e-medical-adaptors/ )


All of them are for medical devices so they should be good, the differences are in Wattage and Amper's. I dont know if that makes any difference in this case and what would be Amper safe limit? Im pretty lame if its about electric to be honest.

There is also *ifi power 15v power supply*, that I saw Frederick was using and its around 50
euro plus 10e delivery. Its more expensive and I have feeling that I will be paying for brand and "audio" purpose but I might be wrong. I use MEAN WELL adapter for my SPL Crimson and it works fine but by buying any of those from Mouser I will need UK adaptor plug and Type H coaxial power plug. I will probably order online so including delivery not that big difference in price comparing to Ifi so maybe ifi in that case?


----------



## rikk009

ZGLISZCZ said:


> Hi guys, So I decided to use my 2Stepdancer as desktop amp. I was looking for power supply with 15V and Im thinking about those:
> 
> MEAN WELL GSM25B with 1.66A output power 25W
> https://www.mouser.ie/Search/m_ProductDetail.aspx?MEAN-WELL/GSM25B15-P1J/&qs=sGAEpiMZZMs1jjUfAXmXyoS2IO%2bWgPJTBNwUL3Hk1LQERogO2rRUrw==
> ...


I think GSM18E15-P1J should suit you perfectly. You can also look out for 'Phihong' power supplies on mouser.


----------



## ZGLISZCZ

rikk009 said:


> I think GSM18E15-P1J should suit you perfectly. You can also look out for 'Phihong' power supplies on mouser.



Hi rikk009, I have to confess that at the end I bought ifi power supply yesterday, mostly because I didnt wanted to bother with looking for H type adaptor and UK adaptor. But thanks for your reply, I guess I might have wait a bit with decision as just after purchase I found thread about failure ifi's so Im not sure how will it end up... I will look on those Phihong power supplies anyway and probably get it or GSM18E15-P1J if ifi will fail on me. Well it was 50euro so not that big deal.


----------



## zilch0md

I replaced a huge 24V LiPo battery pack that I had been using with a DC-powered speaker amp (the TBI Millinea MG3, driving near-field monitors) with an iFi iPower 12V and found that it does a great job.  (And I no longer have to charge that battery pack every five days or so.) That speaker amp can accept any voltage from 12V to 24V, as long as the power supply can deliver at least 1.5 Amp, and I've found that the lower voltage (12V instead of 24V) actually sounds better to me - not as sibilant in the treble region. 

I make my noise comparisons by listening carefully to the lowest energy signals down near the noise floor, by the way. I'm convinced the iFi iPower can do what they claim it does.  It's silent.

I don't doubt that they have a quality control problem, given the spattering of negative reviews about DoA or dead after a couple of week's use, but I say, roll the dice.  The odds are good you'll not have any problems and they really are very quiet.  

When you compare the $49 price tag of an iFi iPower to many of the linear regulated DC power supplies out there, some of which are not as quiet until you get into the big bucks, the iFi solution is a steal.  Just make sure your load can be satisfied by the amp rating of the supply:



> Specification:
> 
> Input: 100-240VAC
> 
> Output: 5V/2.5A; 9V/2.0A; 12V/1.8A; 15V/1.2A



https://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/


----------



## Makahl

Hi guys! I got an old Meier 3Move but there's a channel imbalance which is easy to detect at sub-bass/bass region (the right side is stronger compared to left) also the extension doesn't look quite right. There's a kind of rattle timbre when testing low-frequency tones instead of a linear response. 

I've been using Sabaj DA2 (smsl idea's brother) as a source and that' is even more apparent when switching the outputs and comparing side by side. Since that's an old amp is there something which I can check with a multimeter to detect some discrete device damaged or with a different value and maybe replace it? Regardless this problem I really liked this amp and its neutral signature compared to my other amps.


----------



## Mad Max

The first thing that I would want to check is the 3.5mm sockets, play around with 3.5mm interconnects and wiggling them in the sockets of the amp to see if the sockets are damaged or not (while listening to music).  Don't wiggle them too hard, either.  Then the battery, make sure that it is pumping out the right voltage, then the potentiometer, if you think that you can desolder it (unless someone knows a better way).  Also check the capacitors, make sure that none are bulging or leaking, and check for solder flux residues, remove them all, if any, with cotton swabs soaked in isopropyl alcohol (90% or higher concentration).


----------



## ambchang

I just lost the volume dial of my quickstep. Does anybody know the dimensions such that I can get a knurled knob?


----------



## ZGLISZCZ

Just a small update I forgot to add months ago, I got iFi iPower 12V and it was so noisy that it sounded like its broken or like if it has some ground loop or something. In short it was disaster and I tried it in office where I work and in my home just to be sure its not electricity of my house that is crappy indeed. I was even thinking about recording video or recording this noise but I didn't bothered and this thing just lay around eating dust. So no recommendation from me, I cant even think about anything that would be noisier. Im also tired of walking with my battery bank I made for 2stepdancer and Im thinking about getting rechargeable 9V battery that can use its inside bay.


----------



## ZGLISZCZ

@ambchang, I think you can get those volume knobs from ebay, I can check their sizes later


----------



## ambchang

Thanks for that. Looking forward to the measurements.


----------



## rikk009

Makahl said:


> Hi guys! I got an old Meier 3Move but there's a channel imbalance which is easy to detect at sub-bass/bass region (the right side is stronger compared to left) also the extension doesn't look quite right. There's a kind of rattle timbre when testing low-frequency tones instead of a linear response.
> 
> I've been using Sabaj DA2 (smsl idea's brother) as a source and that' is even more apparent when switching the outputs and comparing side by side. Since that's an old amp is there something which I can check with a multimeter to detect some discrete device damaged or with a different value and maybe replace it? Regardless this problem I really liked this amp and its neutral signature compared to my other amps.


If it's not late for replying. I had the same problem turned out that the previous owner had set left channel at high gain and right at low. Open the back panel and you can see two switch on each side. See if they are not unmatched.


----------



## ambchang

I measured with a ruler with regards to the knob. The shaft is 6mm, the outer diameter is 11 or 12mm. The shift is 5mm deep and the screw is 2mm from the base. I just bought one on eBay that looks like it will fit. Will wait a month for it to come in and I will find out.


----------



## Mad Max

Still loving my Stepdance here. It gets more use lately with my XD-05 DAC + tablet setup after spending some time in storage.
That XD-05 amp section sounds like mud versus the Stepdance. Good thing that the DAC rocks much harder and has a line-out.


----------



## Pepocoyo

I am still using 2Stepdance till today. I lost the battery door and decided to use it as desktop amp  Can i send it to Meier to fix it?


----------



## ClieOS

Pepocoyo said:


> I am still using 2Stepdance till today. I lost the battery door and decided to use it as desktop amp  Can i send it to Meier to fix it?



Probably easier just to ask Meier to sell you a better door.


----------



## Pepocoyo

ClieOS said:


> Probably easier just to ask Meier to sell you a better door.


Yes, hope them still sell the door


----------



## Pepocoyo

Hi everyone, is it okay if i feed the 2Stepdance amp with 12v supply?


----------



## ClieOS

Pepocoyo said:


> Hi everyone, is it okay if i feed the 2Stepdance amp with 12v supply?



Yes, but make sure it is regulated.


----------



## Pepocoyo

ClieOS said:


> Yes, but make sure it is regulated.


Hi, can i feed the amp with UPS like this? They have 12v DC output.









It works fine, but is it alright? Any harm?


----------



## ClieOS

Pepocoyo said:


> It works fine, but is it alright? Any harm?


Most likely you should be fine, but the only way to be sure is to measure it under load..


----------



## Fungus

Is this amp still good in 2022?


----------



## rasmushorn

I still use mine from time to time. I haven't been looking at AMP only devices for years though. But it can drive any headphone with ease and the volume control is discrete meaning that it has perfect channel balance which many other devices do not have with lower volume. 

If it had a high end built-in DAC it would still be a good device but there are many options out there today.


----------



## Mojo65

Fungus said:


> Is this amp still good in 2022?


Sure It Is... I use mine from time to time as an alternative to the Alo Audio Continental V5.
It's well build, sounds very good and with the right headphones It really shines.


----------

